# Freireiter II



## Maggo (25. September 2008)

frei reiten, frei schreiben. nieder mit der diktatur.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

... der Freireiter-Fred war doch noch gar nicht geschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. September 2008)

egal. da oben gibts nen button der da heißt :"neues Thema" und so lange der da ist.....


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2008)

​


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> :d



Du meintest wohl:


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2008)

nö, am ende meint ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

Könnt' ich Euch mal entscheiden, ob ihr jetzt in Teil I oder in Teil II weitermacht?


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. September 2008)

Was ist das denn für ein schei$$. Wo ist den unser Thread?

// Rocky


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2008)

Ach herje irgendwan werden wir rausgeworfen


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ach herje irgendwan werden wir rausgeworfen



Wer sollte das tun?


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wer sollte das tun?



der gleiche der soeben im zuge eines kurzen aber heftigen anfalls von ordnungssinn hier alles platt machen wollte. macht aber nix, dann gehn wir ins ford mustang forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. September 2008)




----------



## maverick65 (25. September 2008)

@ Tom: Dein Vorschlag für´s kommende Wochenende kommt mir und Frauchen ungelegen: am Samstag nochmal Feldi/Busshuttletour (wir nehmen den Bus 10 Uhr nochwas), bissi Hüpfen am Haderweg , nochmal Bus um 1 und später Klamotten/Radwechsel und ab in´s Sauerland Urlaub machen  PUR fahren . Sorry.


----------



## oldrizzo (25. September 2008)

...ich habe eine sehr gute, wenn nicht sogar fantastische idee:
im sinne der geforderten übersichtlichkeit, macht man (und frau) für jede frage, die zukünftig in irgendeiner art und weise nützlich sein könnte einen neuen fred auf. ich würde auch anfangen und folgende themen-threads eröffnen:

- wieviel kettenspannung bei meinen helius am?
- wieviel kettenspannung beim helius am meines kumpels?
- wieviel kettenspannung bei meinen ufo st?
- wo bekomme rote alunippel her?
- wer hat am samstag am feldberg seinen reifen aufgepumpt?

bitte auf wunsch ergänzen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. September 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...ich habe eine sehr gute, wenn nicht sogar fantastische idee:
> im sinne der geforderten übersichtlichkeit, macht man (und frau) für jede frage, die zukünftig in irgendeiner art und weise nützlich sein könnte einen neuen fred auf. ich würde auch anfangen und folgende themen-threads eröffnen:
> 
> - wieviel kettenspannung bei meinen helius am?
> ...



Wir könnten alle Thread auch durchnummerieren das ist dann immer schön gleich massig.....


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2008)

-fully für 250 euro??? (empfehlungen)
-welcher sattel??? (mir tut doich der arsch so weh)
-welcher helm??? (hab eh nichts im kopf und würde deshalb gerne was sparen)
-lässige radhose??? (kein schwules ballerinaoutfit.)
-wie lang ist ein stück schnur???


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...ich habe eine sehr gute, wenn nicht sogar fantastische idee:
> im sinne der geforderten übersichtlichkeit, macht man (und frau) für jede frage, die zukünftig in irgendeiner art und weise nützlich sein könnte einen neuen fred auf. ich würde auch anfangen und folgende themen-threads eröffnen:
> 
> - wieviel kettenspannung bei meinen helius am?
> ...



sind wir nicht alle in bißchen bluna 
gut das es nen mod gibt der uns beaufsichtigt, 1984


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> -fully für 250 euro??? (empfehlungen)
> -welcher sattel??? (mir tut doich der arsch so weh)
> -welcher helm??? (hab eh nichts im kopf und würde deshalb gerne was sparen)
> -lässige radhose??? (kein schwules ballerinaoutfit.)
> -wie lang ist ein stück schnur???



das mit dem stück schnur würd mich interessieren!


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...
> -lässige radhose??? (kein schwules ballerinaoutfit.)
> ...



ich würde gerne noch wissen:

- welchen Druck übt eine Preßwurstpelle aus?


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2008)

muß hier auch noch mal gesagt werden

vorsicht!...ein knopfdruck vom großen mod und uns gibt es alle nicht mehr


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das mit dem stück schnur würd mich interessieren!



schau einfach nach!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. September 2008)

Eine Umfrage. Ist es nicht mal wieder an der Zeit eine Umfrage zu starten?


----------



## oldrizzo (25. September 2008)

http://www.jugglingdb.com/compendium/skills/circus/diabolo/diabolostring.html?lang=de


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. September 2008)

Hier lernt man echt was für's Leben. [staun]


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. September 2008)

Ach ja, hab ich's schon erwähnt: Hupen hilft.


----------



## ratte (25. September 2008)

Da guckt man mal ein paar Stunden hier nicht rein, weil die gepflegte Langeweile durch eine Besprechung gestört wird, und dann sowas...

Ich geh gleich erstmal auf Firmenkosten mir den Abend um die Ohren schlagen, vielleicht herrscht hier dann wieder das gewohnte Chaos.


----------



## maverick65 (25. September 2008)

warum regt ihr euch über solche schwuchteln auf? der fährt bestimmt mit lycra (ohne short´s drüber )...

was ist mim we, wenn schon niemand mit´s tom fährt, dann wenigstens bissi feldi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (25. September 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich geh gleich erstmal auf Firmenkosten mir den Abend um die Ohren schlagen


 

Prost, Frau Sost...


----------



## Hopi (25. September 2008)

Ist doch noch sooooo lange hin   Ok dann mache ich mal wieder die WE Planung   Wir sind am Roadgap, (Feldi) bis es flüssig läuft.


----------



## maverick65 (25. September 2008)

@ Ratte: ich hoffe, du bist mir nich mehr sauer ?!

Aus dem Videogedöns machen wir Was: Analyse, dann Kopfkino und Umsetzen. 

Wir sehen uns beim Hüpfen


----------



## ratte (25. September 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> @ Ratte: ich hoffe, du bist mir nich mehr sauer ?!
> 
> Aus dem Videogedöns machen wir Was: Analyse, dann Kopfkino und Umsetzen.
> 
> Wir sehen uns beim Hüpfen


Sauer? War ich nie?
Was meinst Du, wie oft ich die DH schon durchgegangen bin? Eigentlich kenn ich das Ding jetzt im Schlaf. Beim nächsten Mal mindestens noch zwei Chickenways weniger. 



Hopi schrieb:


> Ist doch noch sooooo lange hin   Ok dann mache ich mal wieder die WE Planung   Wir sind am Roadgap, (Feldi) bis es flüssig läuft.


Oha, scheint so, als wird's ernst.


----------



## Meister Alex (25. September 2008)

Wiedennwasdennwodenn?
Wasn jetzt los mit dem alten Fred? Wo isser hin? Was habt ihr gemacht um den Mod so zu verärgern??
@Mav65: Was für Lycraschwu....n?!
Hilfe, zu viel Fragen!!!
Noch eine von mir: Was geht am Samstag am Feldi?
Mav & Mrs Mav: Fahrt ihr den ganzen Samstag? Ich muss am Vormittag noch einkaufen......
Gruß Alex


----------



## maverick65 (25. September 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal mindestens noch zwei Chickenways weniger.


 
Ok, Du 2 ich 4x! Mein Frauchen noch bissi trimmen, das ihr Gelerntes (perfekte landezone) auch in der Praxis (DH) geht. 
Petra fährt die Dh schneller als du, kneift aber bei den Drops. Diese Meinung kann/darf ich mir erlauben, weil ich hinter euch Beiden gefahren bin und Aufzeichnung (gleich Zeit) habe.

Ach Schei.., schon wieder Wettbewerg, Wertung, Gehabe (mein Frauchen ist/soll besser...). 

Trotzdem lass ich den Text! Ich prahl halt gerne...


----------



## maverick65 (25. September 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Was geht am Samstag am Feldi?
> Gruß Alex


 

Wir nehmen den Bus 10.... und auch den 2.: 13.04. Wenn du dabei wärst: schön!!


----------



## Meister Alex (25. September 2008)

Ja und nach 13:04?
Geht da noch was bis zum Sonnenuntergang? Soll doch gutes Wetter geben.... Noch ein wenig Impressionen aufsaugen, wer weiß wie schnell de Winter kommt und wie lang der wird....


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2008)

wollt ja eigentlich an die wolfsburg...wird aber nix...vielleicht komm ich am samstag auch mit

@zaskar: postfach löschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (25. September 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> de Winter kommt ...


 

geil: snowride into the dark....


----------



## Meister Alex (25. September 2008)

jaja Snownightride gut und schön, wie lange habt ihr denn jetzt am Samstag vor zu fahren. Du weißt ich kann frühestens den Bus um 13:04 schaffen und nur einmal runterbrennen ist mir eigentlich zu wenig.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @zaskar: postfach löschen



word!


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> geil: snowride into the dark....



schnee ist doch ein alter hut 
letzter samstag...war halt nicht dunkel


----------



## maverick65 (25. September 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> wie lange habt ihr denn jetzt am Samstag vor zu fahren.
> Gruß Alex


 

an mir liegt es nicht! eigentlich wollten wir am samstag schon zu mittag bei ihren oldies einreiten. petra hat das schon auf den späten abend erledigt... (denke ich) 

wenn hopi roadgab üben will, du open end hast, petra hüpfen will und ich alles auf HD (für analyse.....................) ist die we-frage wohl noch offen.


----------



## maverick65 (25. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schnee ist doch ein alter hut


 
schnee??!! alter hut? 

NÖÖ,NÖÖ.

Will haben! 

vor 2 jahren habe ich im schnee eine menge gelernt! wieso komme ich auf der dh von winterberg (ohne hüpfen) so gut klar .
prahlhans sabbert gerade.... nicht beachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. September 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> warum regt ihr euch über solche schwuchteln auf? der fährt bestimmt mit lycra (ohne short´s drüber )...
> ...



Ne, Frank fährt `ne Enduro mit coolen Klamotten.


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. September 2008)

hey ihr nasen. 
alter was geht den mit dem mod ab. merken die es noch?
war heute mit koll. alter ego auf dem feldberg. ich bin total im arsch und die heisse badewanne hatte mich in einer beinahe tödlichen umarmung...
doch in letzter minute und mit allerletzter kraft konnte ich mich befreien um hier auf ein für mich nicht nachvollziehbares chaos zu stossen.
ob ich nach thüringen fahre entscheide ich im verlauf des morgigen tages.
schade, dass niemand mitkommen will.
wenn sich die ganze mischpoke am feldi tummelt, möchte meinereiner natürlich mittun (und bräuchte hierzu keine 500km mittn auto rumeiern). 
shuttlen und spass haben, billisch den schef mache, so liebt es onkel tom!

@luca: von der wobu has du ga nichts durchsickern lassen. geheimmission?


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. September 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ist doch noch sooooo lange hin   Ok dann mache ich mal wieder die WE Planung   Wir sind am Roadgap, (Feldi) bis es flüssig läuft.



jaha, blut! weissbrot, junge krankenschwestern...


----------



## Hopi (25. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> shuttlen und spass haben, billisch den schef mache, so liebt es onkel tom!



Genau  so soll es sein  

Ich denke aber das meine Frau am Roadgap länger braucht als am 4m Drop  Also werden wir wohl den ganzen Tag dort sein


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @luca: von der wobu has du ga nichts durchsickern lassen. geheimmission?




nö keine geheimtout...wollte mim aju hinfahren. der rest des haufens hier hat ja eh keine lust auf die burg und du hast dich letzens auch nicht begeistert geäußert. wieso sollt ichs dann an die große fahne hängen?


@Hopi: deine Frau? ist mir da was entgangen?


----------



## maverick65 (25. September 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also werden wir wohl den ganzen Tag dort sein


 

wir anderen weicheier und ex-dropverweigerer werden dann mal bissi busshutteln und sonst irgendwo runterbrezeln. vielleicht sehen wir uns cam ist dabei ...


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. September 2008)

sollte ich sie freundlichst motivieren? 
den vierer ist sie doch auch nur gesprungen, weil ich das radelnseinlassen in verbindung mit ausverkaufsmassnahmen meines fuhrparkes in aussicht gestellt habe...


----------



## Meister Alex (25. September 2008)

WOBU???
Kann mich mal einer am Samstag darüber aufklären, wenn ich wüsste worums dabei geht, geht bei mir vielleicht was....


----------



## Hopi (25. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> sollte ich sie freundlichst motivieren?
> den vierer ist sie doch auch nur gesprungen, weil ich das radelnseinlassen in verbindung mit ausverkaufsmassnahmen meines fuhrparkes in aussicht gestellt habe...



fast  eigentlich ist sie ihn gesprungen damit sie wieder etwas vor mir gemacht hat


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nö keine geheimtout...wollte mim aju hinfahren. der rest des haufens hier hat ja eh keine lust auf die burg und du hast dich letzens auch nicht begeistert geäußert. wieso sollt ichs dann an die große fahne hängen?



ich mag die lokation sehr, das weisst du! letztens wars halt ungünstig- ich meine das wetter auch nicht so...

hast du morgen schon was vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (25. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Hopi: deine Frau? ist mir da was entgangen?



Soll ich  meine F.....e  schreiben   

Keine Angst Du bist der erste der es erfährt


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. September 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> WOBU???
> Kann mich mal einer am Samstag darüber aufklären, wenn ich wüsste worums dabei geht, geht bei mir vielleicht was....



ja, das würde dir alten trialer gefallen...


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> WOBU???
> Kann mich mal einer am Samstag darüber aufklären, wenn ich wüsste worums dabei geht, geht bei mir vielleicht was....



Lfsrg


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. September 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Soll ich  meine F.....e  schreiben


 

wenn du das wort meinst, dass sich auf die berliner abkürzung von potsdamer allee reimt, dann bin ich sehr erstaunt, dass du sowas hast u. noch mehr verblüfft mch, das ratte dies toleriert.


----------



## Meister Alex (25. September 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lfsrg



Ach sooo... ja nee is klar.

So jetzt hol ich mir noch ein wenig Schlaf vor Samstag.

Gruß Alex


----------



## maverick65 (25. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> .


 
fühlt sich da jemand angegriffen? in seiner männlichen ehre? große sprüche??!!

wenn MEIN frauchen irgendwas hübbt, was ich vorher nicht geschafft habe, dann ziehe ich den hut. 
ich mach mal: hut zieh. 
wenn ein ander jemand frauchen was besser kann als ich, ziehe ich auch den hut. guggst du: ich ziehe den hut vor ratte. 
wenn jemand ....
 muß es wirklich eine geschlechterfrage sein? kann man nicht einfach was gutes/gelungenes loben?
hopi-4m-drop. klasse, ok
ratte-4m-drop. klasse, ok

reicht das nicht?


ok, ok, ok, noch frauchens-und-mein-erster-hüpfer!!!!!!!!!!!!






tschüss´n


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Ach sooo... ja nee is klar.
> 
> So jetzt hol ich mir noch ein wenig Schlaf vor Samstag.
> 
> Gruß Alex



noch ein Versuch: 125673489


----------



## maverick65 (25. September 2008)

moment´n! ich bin im text gerade hinterher. 

ach nöö, jetzt nicht mehr. 

tschüss´n


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich mag die lokation sehr, das weisst du! letztens wars halt ungünstig- ich meine das wetter auch nicht so...
> 
> hast du morgen schon was vor?



da nhat meine frau was mit mir vor...hat nen berg an arbeit für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (25. September 2008)

@mav: man muss nicht immer alles falschverstehen, sonst kommt man aus dem telefonieren nicht mehr raus. du weisst was ich meine! 
jeder macht so wie er kannn und wenn sich mal wieder jemand beleidigt fühlt- auch wer grosse bögen pisst kann angepinkelt werden.

doch auch das trocknet wieder.


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da nhat meine frau was mit mir vor...hat nen berg an arbeit für mich



kann meinereiner was helfen? vielleicht springt noch ein wenig gemeinsame freizeit für uns raus...


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> kann meinereiner was helfen? vielleicht springt noch ein wenig gemeinsame freizeit für uns raus...



ist lieb aber sie wird mir dann morgen trotzdem nicht freigeben


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ist lieb aber sie wird mir dann morgen trotzdem nicht freigeben



das sollte sich hopi mal durch den kopf gehen lassen...


----------



## Hopi (25. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> das sollte sich hopi mal durch den kopf gehen lassen...



häääääääääääääääääääääääää

was soll ich mir usw.


----------



## DaBot (25. September 2008)

Hey! Ich wär am Samstag unter Umständen auch dabei, kanns leider erst kurzfristig sagen. Aber Lust hätt ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (25. September 2008)

Hey ihr habt ja n neuen Fred     und fleißig wart ihr hier auch scho  

Sonntag gehts wieder zum Ochsenkopf  I love it


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2008)

Postfach ist aufgeräumt 

Bis Morgen 

S.


----------



## ratte (26. September 2008)

Haaaallllooo,
was geht denn hier ab?

Also zusammenfassend,
am Wochenende tummeln sich die meisten rund um den Feldi, um zu üben.
Auf den Merkzettel: Nicht mehr auf den Kameramann warten, schneller werden und Roadgap verweigern. 



dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wenn du das wort meinst, dass sich auf die berliner abkürzung von potsdamer allee reimt, dann bin ich sehr erstaunt, dass du sowas hast u. noch mehr verblüfft mch, das ratte dies toleriert.


Was hat er, was ich toleriere?


dschugaschwili schrieb:


> das sollte sich hopi mal durch den kopf gehen lassen...


Zu hoch für mich um diese Uhrzeit.

Okay, vielleicht gehöre ich jetzt besser ins Bett


----------



## Meister Alex (26. September 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> noch ein Versuch: 125673489



Danke für die zwei, doch eher kryptischen, Hinweise habe jetzt eine Ahnung worums geht. Jemand hatte erbarmen und hat mich mittels pn in Kenntnis gesetzt. Und damit meine Neugier noch erhöht.
So und jetzt ab auf die A....t. Heute nur 1/2 Tag, danach bei der Firma "des da".
Gruß Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (26. September 2008)

@Maggo: weißt schon was wegen morgen?


----------



## hulax (26. September 2008)

Hallo ,

hopi, ratte super 4m drop  und mav klasse video. 

Fahre morgen um 15.34 mit Bus zu Feldi  geht leider nicht früher da abeiten muß.  


Grüße hulax


----------



## Maggo (26. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo: weißt schon was wegen morgen?



die vorige nacht nur sehr wenig geschlafen haute geschafft wie ein irrer. ich glaube das wird nichts.....


----------



## Lucafabian (26. September 2008)

o.k.


----------



## MissQuax (26. September 2008)

hulax schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> Fahre morgen um 15.34 mit Bus zu Feldi geht leider nicht früher da abeiten muß.
> 
> ...


 
Mav + ich fahren morgen für den 1. Turn doch erst um 13.04 Uhr (nicht wie ursprünglich geplant 11.04 Uhr) und da einmal runterheizen (+ hüpfen ) nicht genug ist, werden wir uns dann beim 2. Shutteln um 15.34 Uhr sehen.

Bis dann,
MissQuax


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. September 2008)

guten abend, ich werde versuchen bereits den 1104er zu erwischen. sollte mich mein riechtwieich jedoch nicht loslassen, so wirds auf jeden fall der nächste.

wer von den interessierten ist auch schon so früh an der hohemark?

sach ma mav, räder vom eurovan hast du nicht zufälliger weise noch rumliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (26. September 2008)

So, die neuen Wurfanker montiert!
Leitungen gekürzt und kurz probe gefahren dabei fast auf die Fresse gefallen. Habe den Griff nur ganz wenig berührt und..........
Das sind Welten zur Louise.

// Rocky


----------



## Zilli (26. September 2008)

Guude,
ahh, es gibt doch noch was anderes als A*****ten .... 
Überstunden z.B. 

Ich blick hier nicht so ganz durch, aber ein Großteil scheint Samstag auf dem Bike zu sein. Ich kann, wenn überhaupt, nur Sonntag ... 



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So, die neuen Wurfanker montiert!
> Leitungen gekürzt und kurz probe gefahren dabei fast auf die Fresse gefallen. Habe den Griff nur ganz wenig berührt und..........
> Das sind Welten zur Louise.
> // Rocky


Na dann verschredder mir Deine Louise, dann bin ich bergab ä bisserl schneller


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. September 2008)

gude rocky, an deiner luise hätte ich auch interesse (fürs p2 eventuell...).

bist du morgen/sonntag mit dabei?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. September 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So, die neuen Wurfanker montiert!
> Leitungen gekürzt und kurz probe gefahren dabei fast auf die Fresse gefallen. Habe den Griff nur ganz wenig berührt und..........
> Das sind Welten zur Louise.
> 
> // Rocky



jetzt warten wir mal noch nen mom ab...wenn du dann immer noch so überzeugt bist und ich mich auch mal fast auf die fresse gelegt hab...wüßt ich was ich zu weihnachten will...und geil aussehen tut das teil


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> gude rocky, an deiner luise hätte ich auch interesse (fürs p2 eventuell...).
> 
> bist du morgen/sonntag mit dabei?



Kann nicht dieses WE habe meine Kinder!
Mit der Louise müssen wir mal sehen der eine Griff ist kaputt und ich habe die Wurfanker mit den Magura Scheiben montiert.
// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. September 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Na dann verschredder mir Deine Louise, dann bin ich bergab ä bisserl schneller



Noch schneller...


----------



## maverick65 (27. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> sach ma mav, räder vom eurovan hast du nicht zufälliger weise noch rumliegen.


 
nö, hätte ich schon im vergangenen dezember wissen sollen...


----------



## DaBot (27. September 2008)

Ich kann leider nicht...


----------



## Meister Alex (27. September 2008)

Gude,
mir hat der samstägliche Einkaufswahn voll die Tour vermasselt. Wurde doch mehr und länger als gedacht eingekauft. Wieder ein Samstag weniger auf dem Rad. Und das bei dem Traumwetter Hoffentlich kommt noch ein "Goldener Oktober".
Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. September 2008)

immer geht was kaputt...


----------



## Maggo (27. September 2008)

was isses??


----------



## Lucafabian (27. September 2008)

die schraube mit der dämpfer mim hinterbau verbunden ist, durchgebrochen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die schraube mit der dämpfer mim hinterbau verbunden ist, durchgebrochen



Ich hätt' da Ersatz auf Lager


----------



## Maggo (27. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die schraube mit der dämpfer mim hinterbau verbunden ist, durchgebrochen



schau mal, ob unter deinem nicolai aufkleber vielleicht ein alte rocky mountain schriftzug zu finden ist. dann würds mich nicht wundern.
isses bei was deftigem passiert oder während der normalen fahrerei??


----------



## Lucafabian (27. September 2008)

danke..falls es bei nicolai leiferschwierigkeiten gibt würd ich auf dich zurückkommen...da ich aber erst nächstes wochenende wieder zeit zum biken hab sollte das ausreichen zeit für die lieferung sein...das prinzip der befestigung gefällt mir aber gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...da ich aber erst nächstes wochenende wieder zeit zum biken hab sollte das ausreichen zeit für die lieferung...



... das sollte überhaupt kein Problem sein, wenn Du gleich Montag anrufst


----------



## ratte (27. September 2008)

Haaalllooo, lebt Ihr alle noch, die Ihr heute unterwegs ward? 
Wir haben zwar einige bekannte Gesichter getroffen, aber von den "üblichen" Verdächtigen war keiner dabei.

Die Bedingungen waren heute wieder erstklassig.  Und nach ein wenig (längerer) Meditation und gutem Zureden ("mir wird kalt" u.ä.) kamen ein paar Flugmeter dazu...


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. September 2008)

so, auch halbwegs unversehrt zu hause gelandet. das neue battlejacket scheint so schlecht nicht zu sein.

@unsuwe: ich hoffe, du konntest wenigstens noch halbwegs trailig vom alten abfahren. schöne scheizze, doch irgendwann geht alles seinen weg...

schade, dass ich hopi und ratte nicht erwischt habe. lt. daniel waren die beiden wohl den ganzen nachmittag am roadgap/dh.

hat morgen jemand lust mit mir durch den taunus zu radeln?


----------



## ratte (28. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hat morgen jemand lust mit mir durch den taunus zu radeln?


Wir wohl nicht. Hopi muss schaffen und ansonsten stehen noch niedere Hausfrauentätigkeiten an. Die Hemden haben es in den letzten Wochen einfach nicht geschafft, sich selber zu büglen.
Eventuell werden heute nachmittag nochmal die CC-Bikes abgestaubt.


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. September 2008)

ich glaubte sonntags müssen nur die pfaffen maluchen. predigt hopi neuerdings auch?
ich fühle mich alt und schwach, doch das hammerwetter muss genutzt werden! irgendwie find ich schon zur tür raus...


----------



## ratte (28. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> predigt hopi neuerdings auch?


Ständig. Eigentlich immer wenn ich vor irgendeinem neuen Hindernis stehe und meditiere.

So, nun aber mal ran an die Wäsche.


----------



## MissQuax (28. September 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Gude,
> mir hat der samstägliche Einkaufswahn voll die Tour vermasselt. Wurde doch mehr und länger als gedacht eingekauft. Wieder ein Samstag weniger auf dem Rad. Und das bei dem Traumwetter Hoffentlich kommt noch ein "Goldener Oktober".
> Gruß Alex


 
So ein Ärger!  Wir (mav + ich) haben dich vermisst!  War 'ne total geile Tour, ist super gelaufen. 

Wir wünschen dir trotzdem noch einen schönen Sonntag und melden uns nach dem Brocken-Rocken. Vielleicht klappt's ja das nächste Mal mit uns! 

LG,
MissQuax


----------



## Meister Alex (29. September 2008)

Gude,
ja ich war total angep...t. Aber die Hoffnung auf einen schönen Oktober mit Freizeit meinerseits stirbt zuletzt!
Viel Spass euch beiden im Harz!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (29. September 2008)

@schweizurlauber
wir sollten mal langsam den termin fürs urlaubsnachmeeting angehen 
hat jemand vorlieben, stefan wie sieht das denn bei dir aus?..du wolltest doch im oktober herkommen. steht da ein termin, könntest du dann auch hier vorbeikommen? wenn ja, wann wäre das?

@Zilli: mir fehlen die bilder vom ersten tag und da speziell von der downhill strecke 

als location würd ich nen warmen platz (>24 Grad) anbieten


----------



## Zilli (29. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @schweizurlauber
> wir sollten mal langsam den termin fürs urlaubsnachmeeting angehen
> hat jemand vorlieben....


Neee, nicht .... Stefan mit dem weitesten Weg soll mal ne Vorlage liefern.



Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Zilli: mir fehlen die bilder vom ersten tag und da speziell von der downhill strecke


 da gibbet keine Bilder, weil ich die Kamera da (noch) nicht mit hatte ... hattest Du nicht ein paar Pics gemacht ? 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> als location würd ich nen warmen platz (>24 Grad) anbieten


ich mags ja ned so warm, dann gugg ich halt durchs Küchenfenster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (30. September 2008)

So damit Heute wenigstens 1 mal was hier steht!


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. September 2008)

danke!


----------



## maverick65 (30. September 2008)

War da nicht mal was im Fred von wegen: was kann ich/was könnt ihr!?

Hüpfen, heiße Luft machen, Cocktails mixen und löten....

Ich kann zwar nicht (noch nicht ) richtig hüpfen und Frauchen versägte mich am letzten Samstag nicht nur beim Hüpfen, sondern auch beim Speed auf dem Haderweg . Aber nun kann auch ICH bissi löten (sch.. viele Lehrstunden und Lehrmaterial): das neue Akkupack für die Romisen (4x LED) ist fertig und funzt selbst mit den beiden Ladesteckern . Nach Brocken-Rocken geht´s zum Tuning der KSQ.


----------



## MissQuax (30. September 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Aber nun kann auch ICH bissi löten



Na das war ja auch Zeit!

Was soll ich denn mit nem Mann, der nicht löten kann UND auf dem Haderweg selbst mit seinem fetten Scott-Downhiller nicht mehr hinterher kommt?     ...


----------



## ratte (30. September 2008)

Hey Mav,
hab gesehen, dass Du eine verkleinerte Version vom Video reingestellt hast. 

Boah, was sind das für Wetteraussichten fürs Wochenende.
Als ob es nicht schon reicht, bei strömenden Regen und Rückenschmerzen im Moment in Berlin zu hängen.


----------



## MissQuax (30. September 2008)

.


----------



## maverick65 (30. September 2008)

Zitat:
Zitat von *ratte* 

 
_Hey Mav,_
_hab gesehen, dass Du eine verkleinerte Version vom Video reingestellt hast._

Habe es aber nicht groß "verbreitet". Bin am Üben von wegen Umrechnen, das Deinterlacing-Problem beseitigen. Habe gutes Rohmaterial, muß mich aber reinlesen, wie ich zu optimalem Ergebnis komme.
__________________


----------



## Hopi (30. September 2008)

Maviiiiieeesss dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß am Brocken  auch wenn es bei dem Wetter bestimmt nicht so klasse ist dort zu fahren


----------



## maverick65 (30. September 2008)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulax (30. September 2008)

@ratte

schöner Sprung  !!!


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen ins Freibeuterland 

Also ich bin am 18.10 mal wieder in Frankfurt. Allerdings bin ich schon so ziemlich ausgebucht 

Hmmm evtl. wäre Sonntags vor meiner Heimfahrt, heisst am Nachmittag zu Kaffee und Kuchen eine gute Zeit.


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Oktober 2008)

Hat jemand von Euch noch einen einfachen Satz Laufräder für Scheibenbremsen und Schnellspanner?  (günstig)

//Rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch noch einen einfachen Satz Laufräder für Scheibenbremsen und Schnellspanner?  (günstig)
> 
> //Rocky




Nö!
Hast du deine geschrottet?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Oktober 2008)

Wieso, war er heimlich in Beerfelden?

Aber die Pike hat doch 'ne Steckachse, also wird's andere Gründe haben. Womöglich baut er sich heimlich ein Mainradwegrad zusammen und will mit Scheibenbremsen wenigstens halbwegs den Anschein wahren.


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wieso, war er heimlich in Beerfelden?
> 
> Aber die Pike hat doch 'ne Steckachse, also wird's andere Gründe haben. Womöglich baut er sich heimlich ein Mainradwegrad zusammen und will mit Scheibenbremsen wenigstens halbwegs den Anschein wahren.





Habe doch das Rocky aber da gehen mir die V-Brakes auf die Nüsse.
Also lasst eure blöden Bemerkungen und sagt ob ihr welche habt! 

//Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd dann auch einen nehmen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich würd dann auch einen nehmen



Hier geht's um Angebote, nicht um Nachfrage.


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. Oktober 2008)

vorne steckachsennabe od. schnellspanner?


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Oktober 2008)

Schnellspanner!


----------



## missmarple (2. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch noch einen einfachen Satz Laufräder für Scheibenbremsen und Schnellspanner?  (günstig)



Jap, vorausgesetzt wir haben die gleiche Definition von "einfach" und "günstig"...


----------



## maverick65 (2. Oktober 2008)

"mein" Brocken Rocken mußte ausfallen : voll die eklige Grippe bekommen :kotz:


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. Oktober 2008)

das ist ja tragisch! wo du dich doch so drauf gefreut hast.
das wetter soll ja nicht so tolle werden... unter diesen bedingungen wäre ich eh zu hause geblieben.

ich wünsche dir eine rasche genesung.


----------



## maverick65 (2. Oktober 2008)

jo, wie sau monatelang drauf gefreut. das wetter ist mir fast egal (fahr eh bei wind und wetter auf arbeit 3800km ...), kohle auch futsch. 
bin halt doch ein weichei (wenn es auch nur noch ein kleines kränkelndes-grippe-weichei ist ). 

Habe extra deine Mailbox malträtiert!
Gruß Mav

Noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend...
Wenn ich bis Samstag halbwegs wieder fit bin: vielleicht kleines N8ride? So ohne hochstrampeln? Will mich ja nicht verausgaben!! Aber nur: wenn ich wieder fit bin!!!


----------



## Hopi (2. Oktober 2008)

Sch.... Wetterbericht  angeblich nur Regen in WB und was müssen wir auf der Webcam sehen,  Sonne 
Man man 4 Stunden Wertheim einkaufen und wir sind ein netto Gehalt los  Aber dafür haben wir echt geile S Board klamööööttttttt bekommen plus noch etwas was man für die Arbeit so braucht.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sch.... Wetterbericht  angeblich nur Regen in WB und was müssen wir auf der Webcam sehen,  Sonne
> Man man 4 Stunden Wertheim einkaufen und wir sind ein netto Gehalt los  Aber dafür haben wir echt geile S Board klamööööttttttt bekommen plus noch etwas was man für die Arbeit so braucht.



rentiert sich wertheim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (2. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> rentiert sich wertheim?



Jopp.. besonders bei Odlo und Falke ist die Funktionsbekleidung viiiel günstiger.. ich habe dort all meine Sportunterwäsche her... 

Die Jeans und sportläden sind allerdings auch nicht zu verachten..... und Oakley erst *schwärm*....


----------



## Ted77 (2. Oktober 2008)

jo rentiert


----------



## Hopi (2. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> rentiert sich wertheim?


Kommt drauf an, was Du suchst.
Für 450,- zwei Snowboardjacken und zwei -hosen bei Oakley war kein schlechter Schnitt. Bei Bikemax kostet schon die Hausmarke i.d.R. mehr.
Man traut sich auch mal in Läden, um die man sonst aufgrund des Namens  einen großen Bogen macht. Ich war noch auf der Suche nach einem Hosenanzug, auch etwa 1/3 weniger.
Wir fahren hauptsächlich hin für Sport- (Nike, Reebok, Titus,  Falke...) oder Businessklamotten. Ist halt wie ein großer gebündelter Schlussverkauf.
Liegt direkt an der A3 zwischen Aschaffenburg und Würzburg, falls man gerade mal auf dem Weg ist.

Grüße,
Ratte (inkognito)

Edit:


wartool schrieb:


> Jopp.. besonders bei Odlo und *Falke* ist die Funktionsbekleidung viiiel günstiger.. ich habe dort all meine Sportunterwäsche her... .


 Der Laden wurde heute leer gekauft.


----------



## Maggo (3. Oktober 2008)

wertheim ist ok. wenns ganz dumm läuft hat man pech gehabt und die haben nichts da, nach den erweiterungen in der letztn zeit stehen die chancen eigentlich immer ganz gut.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2008)

ich glaube wir hatten mit dem Wetter in Arosa richtiges Glück 

http://www.arosa.ch/de/livecam.cfm#


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2008)

@hopi; @Ratte

was gab es denn für schöne S-Boards


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Oktober 2008)

ist doch alles scheizze unser konsumverhalten. wir brauchen mut zum minimalismus!

http://einrad.tv/video/115-DarkToms_BUC_Movie

ach ja, mund zu!


----------



## ratte (3. Oktober 2008)

Anhang anzeigen 147753 Es ist vollbracht. Das Roadgap ist auch abgehakt. Anhang anzeigen 147753

Wetter war klasse, gelegentlich etwas frisch um die Nase...

...und morgen wird die Wintersaison eingeleutet. Mal schaun, ob wir uns noch auf jeweils einem Brett halten können.


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Oktober 2008)

tiefe verbeugung meinerseits vor soviel mut und tatendrang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2008)

Wo geht es denn hin zum Winter einleuten?? Sölden??


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Oktober 2008)

der engagierte citybiker trifft sich heute zur critical mass um 1400 auf dem platz vor der alten oper!

lust zum shreddeln hätt ich auch.

@hopi u. ratte: wäre schön, wenn wir mal gemeinsam richtung alpen losfahren könnten.


----------



## ratte (5. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @hopi; @Ratte
> 
> was gab es denn für schöne S-Boards


Die haben da eigentlich nur Klamotten. Sonst wäre es wohl für mich noch teurer geworden. 


mzaskar schrieb:


> Wo geht es denn hin zum Winter einleuten?? Sölden??


Fast, etwas weiter nördlich. Skihalle Neuss. 
Im Gegensatz zu anderen Skigebieten 100% Schneesicher. 
Sind von Winterberg direkt zu meinem Vater an den Niederrhein gefahren und hatten die Boards auch eingepackt.


----------



## Hopi (5. Oktober 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> der engagierte citybiker trifft sich heute zur critical mass um 1400 auf dem platz vor der alten oper!
> 
> lust zum shreddeln hätt ich auch.
> 
> @hopi u. ratte: wäre schön, wenn wir mal gemeinsam richtung alpen losfahren könnten.



Können wir gerne einmal machen, aber erstens kann Hopi nur verlängerte WEs, denn Urlaub kenne ich nur aus Erzählungen anderer. Und zweitens sollte man nicht soviel von mir erwarten, es war gestern genau das 7 mal das ich auf dem Brett stand.
Sagen wir es so, ich komme den Hügel runter (irgendwie)


----------



## maverick65 (5. Oktober 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> das wetter soll ja nicht so tolle werden... unter diesen bedingungen wäre ich eh zu hause geblieben.


 

Trotz der Wettervorhersagen wollte ich nun doch nicht verzichten...

Fieber fast weg und Husten ging auch schmerzfrei, also Klamotten ins Auto (einen Tag später als geplant) und noch super 2 Tage gehabt. Wetter war geil: kein Regen! Bissi Pseudobikepark, ok ok zumindest eine DH-Strecke ("Rosstrappen-DH") und ich "durfte" wieder die/meine Männerehre herstellen: gut nass auf Wurzeln quer zum Hang  Petra stehen lassen .. . Noch bissi N8ride (eigentlich der schwerere Part und ich mits HT) klitschnass sch.. steil, heftig verwurzelt, lose kleinere Felsbrocken und kurz geil steil. 
Mit den "halbtoten" war es geil, mit den Freireitern hier ist es noch besser geworden, beim Brocken-Rocken haben alle was verpasst!

voll fetten Respekt an Ratte für DEN Hüpfer


----------



## Hopi (5. Oktober 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> voll fetten Respekt an Ratte für DEN Hüpfer



leider haben wir noch keine Bilder  hatte keine Tasche für die Kamera in der Hose. Uns haben aber 3 Jungs aus Dresden fotografiert  der wollte mir die Bilder zuschicken. Aber wir müssen eh noch mal nach WB  wir haben noch Punkte auf der Karte.

Aber wie man sieht war euer WE auch recht schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> hatte keine Tasche für die Kamera in der Hose


 
jaja keine kameratasche, kein reifen im rucksack  aber roadgab hüpfen


----------



## MissQuax (5. Oktober 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> und ich "durfte" wieder die/meine Männerehre herstellen: gut nass auf Wurzeln quer zum Hang  Petra stehen lassen .. .



Bäääääh!   

Wart's nur ab, Stinky + ich arbeiten dran - und dann iss nix mehr mit stehen lassen!


----------



## MissQuax (5. Oktober 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> .. . Noch bissi N8ride (eigentlich der schwerere Part und ich mits HT) klitschnass sch.. steil, heftig verwurzelt, lose kleinere Felsbrocken und kurz geil steil.



*DA* (unbekannter, heftiger Trail, Nässe, Nacht + klitzekleine Probleme mit dem - von Mav umgebauten - Bike ) hab' ich dann doch gekniffen und bin mit der anderen Hälfte der Meute (-> Weichei-Fraktion) die Waldautobahn runtergerollert ...  

Also: die männliche Ehre nicht in Gefahr!


----------



## MissQuax (5. Oktober 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht. Das Roadgap ist auch abgehakt.



Na ihr seid ja voll verrückt!  

Alle Achtung!


----------



## maverick65 (5. Oktober 2008)

MissQuax schrieb:


> der anderen Hälfte der Meute, die Waldautobahn runtergerollert


 
und sie hatte sich so, nach ihrem ersten n8ride im taunus, drauf gefreut, extra bissi licht aufgerüstet. 

das holen wir nach, der herbst ist schon da, die tage werden kürzer, der winter steht vor der tür. 

apropos licht: wer steht ausser tom, miss quax, zilli (hat auch noch in dieser woche gutes licht ) und mir auf n8ride? 
@tom: beim n8ride BR hatten einige wilma, wenige betty, aber keiner mehr licht als petra und ich, wobei die romisen noch nicht getunt sind... 24W HID geht nicht zu toppen, es sei denn: siam-leuchten


----------



## Hopi (6. Oktober 2008)

Es ist halt schwer mit einem Rucksack all die lustigen Sachen zu machen


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> apropos licht: wer steht ausser tom, miss quax, zilli (hat auch noch in dieser woche gutes licht ) und mir auf n8ride?
> @tom: beim n8ride BR hatten einige wilma, wenige betty, aber keiner mehr licht als petra und ich, wobei die romisen noch nicht getunt sind... 24W HID geht nicht zu toppen, es sei denn: siam-leuchten



ich steh auf nightride...was habt ihr den fürn licht?


----------



## Hopi (6. Oktober 2008)

Nun noch das Bild von meiner kleinen Flugratte 







mit frendlicher Unterstützung der Rebell Circus e.V.die das Bild machten


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Oktober 2008)

Warum macht man das? [grübel]


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2008)

das ratten so fliegen können 

fetten respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (6. Oktober 2008)

da gehts aber schon in einen Hang rein und net ins Flat oder?


----------



## Hopi (6. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> da gehts aber schon in einen Hang rein und net ins Flat oder?



Klar  die Landung ist Butterweich  den Springen einige Kids auf einem Dirtbike. Nach dem dritten Sprung geht es wie von selbst


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... Nach dem dritten Sprung geht es wie von selbst



vorsicht !!! grade die vermeintliche routine verleitet dann zu mangelnder konzentration und führt zu heftigen stürzen !

ist mir als cc-ler auch schon auf einfachsten trails passiert. man muß im grunde immer voll konzentriert fahren ...


----------



## schu2000 (6. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> man muß im grunde immer voll konzentriert fahren ...



wirklich?? das ist ja was ganz was neues


----------



## mzaskar (6. Oktober 2008)

@ Ratte

Respekt  aber auch etwas 

nicht mal zehn Pferde würde mich darüber bekommen


----------



## Hopi (6. Oktober 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> vorsicht !!! grade die vermeintliche routine verleitet dann zu mangelnder konzentration und führt zu heftigen stürzen !
> 
> ist mir als cc-ler auch schon auf einfachsten trails passiert. man muß im grunde immer voll konzentriert fahren ...



Keine Angst! Kozentriert ist man bei jedem Sprung  aber das mulmige Gefühl des ersten Sprungs ist weg. Wenn man passiv springt, kann es passieren, dass einem das Rad unter dem A....... wegsackt.


----------



## Hopi (6. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nicht mal zehn Pferde würde mich darüber bekommen



alles klar dann sorgen wir für elf Pferde wenn Du mal  in WB bist 


Es ist nicht schlimmer, als sich ein Brett an die Füße zu schnallen und sich den Berg runter zu schmeißen  Ich kann das beurteilen,   soviel AUA wie bei meinen S- Board versuchen hatte ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> wirklich?? das ist ja was ganz was neues



kurzes off topic :

beobachte dich mal beim autofahren 

den unterschied zwischen konzentriert fahren und nicht merkst du am deutlichsten, wenn du einen unfall gebaut hast. danach fährst du erst mal ein paar wochen ganz anders auto. doch dann schleicht sich die gefährliche routine wieder automatisch ein ... bis dich der nächste crash wieder mal wachrüttelt 

sekundenbruchteile sind da oft entscheidend. so konzentriert kann man gar nicht fahren. ob du ohne unfall durch den tag kommst, ist oft genug reine glückssache


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Ratte
> 
> Respekt  aber auch etwas
> 
> nicht mal zehn Pferde würde mich darüber bekommen



Ich überlege gerade, wie zehn Pferde auf dieses schmale Brett passen. Das wird ganz schön eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2008)

@ratte:  fetten respekt 

ich bin immer abgelenkt beim autofahrn, besonders im sommer   , grrrrr



kennt das einer...das will ich haben


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Oktober 2008)

Btw. - ich habe mir eben mal die Rampage Bilder angesehen. Uuiihuuihuuih.


----------



## MissQuax (6. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich steh auf nightride...was habt ihr den fürn licht?




Wir haben eine Brightstar 24W HID mit ca. 1200 Lumen am Lenker, weil für den Helm zu groß, zu schwer und eine noch ungetunte Romisen (4x LED) auf´m Nüschel ca. 300 Lumen. Die Brightstar kostet 270, die 4x war mal eine Taschenlampe für ca 50$ aus Honkong + 50 für Akkus (Camcorderakkus 2x 7,2V BP 945 in Reihe verlötet ) und Ladegerät. Die 4x macht ähnliches Licht, wie die Wilma, hat aber einen heftigeren Spot und ist lange nicht so komfortabel wie eine Wilma. Für die 4x habe ich die Helmhalterung Sigma (Power-LED) verwendet. Wenn die Romisen-LED´s mal in Reihe verlötet sind, macht sie mehr Licht als die Wilma!

Getippt von Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2008)

am wochende soll das wetter gut werden,
würd am samstag gerne nach neustadt...gibts noch intressenten?


----------



## mzaskar (6. Oktober 2008)

ist mir zu weit


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> am wochende soll das wetter gut werden,
> würd am samstag gerne nach neustadt...gibts noch intressenten?



Ich könnte mir vorstellen mit zu kommen 
Kommt auf das Wetter an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (6. Oktober 2008)

@Luca wann solls am samstag denn los gehen?


----------



## xtccc (6. Oktober 2008)

...hi...

kann mir von euch mal einer verraten, wo dieser HADERWEG is ???

gruss
xtcccc


----------



## Meister Alex (6. Oktober 2008)

Luca, ich kann nicht kommen muss meinem Arbeitskollegen die letzte Ehre auf seiner Polterhochzeit erweisen, bevor er das kleinste Fangeisen der Welt an den rechten Ringfinger gelegt bekommt....
Gruß Alex


----------



## Hopi (6. Oktober 2008)

xtccc schrieb:


> ...hi...
> 
> kann mir von euch mal einer verraten, wo dieser HADERWEG is ???
> 
> ...



Altkönig richtung Hohemark. Findet man auch in den Wegkarten des Taunus  ist ein ganz normaler Weg


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen mit zu kommen
> Kommt auf das Wetter an...





_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Luca wann solls am samstag denn los gehen?



wir sollten möglichst früh losfahren...ist immerhin ne stunde anfahrt

bisher haben wir immer morgens an der burg gespielt, oben noch mittag gemacht und sind dann weiter zum nächsten highlight...bis 16:00 kann man sich dort gut rumdrücken, auch länger  

@Meister Alex: mist


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. Oktober 2008)

wenn der fels trocken ist, wäre ich gerne dabei.


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Oktober 2008)

Happy Birthday Lugga


----------



## mzaskar (7. Oktober 2008)

Da schliesse ich mich doch an 














und wünschen dem Lugga alles Gute und Happy Trails


----------



## schu2000 (7. Oktober 2008)

Ui na da schließ ich mich aber natürlich an!!!
Töröööööööö!!!!!!

Happy Biiiiiirthdaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopi (7. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn der junge Mann heute wieder seinen Jahrestag hat 

Von mir und Ratte auch alles gute für den Jubilar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2008)

glückwunsch, lug*GA*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2008)

Auch ich möchte mein allerherzlichstes Beileid bekunden  

... Du bist allerdings im noch im besten Alter für ausgiebigen Ausdauerkonditionssport


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Oktober 2008)

danke, danke, danke 



wahltho schrieb:


> Auch ich möchte mein allerherzlichstes Beileid bekunden
> 
> ... Du bist allerdings im noch im besten Alter für ausgiebigen Ausdauerkonditionssport



hat das was mit XX zu tun?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hat das was mit XX zu tun?



Nö, höchstens mit GA oder mit XXX


----------



## Hopi (7. Oktober 2008)

Uwe GA soll gaaaaannnnnzzz toll sein habe ich gehört 

Hast Du eigentlich deine Dämpferschraube bekommen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Uwe GA soll gaaaaannnnnzzz toll sein habe ich gehört
> 
> Hast Du eigentlich deine Dämpferschraube bekommen?



Zum xx fahren braucht er keinen Dämpfer.......


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Uwe GA soll gaaaaannnnnzzz toll sein habe ich gehört
> 
> Hast Du eigentlich deine Dämpferschraube bekommen?



klar hab ich die bekommen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Oktober 2008)

Tja, das Rumgehopse ist halt nichts für die alten Männer. Führ doch zur Feier des Tages wieder mal die Zicke aus. 


Häbbi B-Day mein Bester.


----------



## Meister Alex (7. Oktober 2008)

Gude,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ted77 (7. Oktober 2008)

.. da schliess ich mich doch gleich an....lass ma hucken gehen


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. Oktober 2008)

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 

Ich hoffe du bist nicht zu alt geworden...sonst klappt das mit dem Droppen gar nicht mehr 

PS: Samstag würde bei mir definitiv klar gehen

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Hopi (7. Oktober 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du bist nicht zu alt geworden...sonst klappt das mit dem Droppen gar nicht mehr



Das war bösssssseeeeeee sehr bösssssseeeee
zur Strafe musst Du den 3m Drop das nächste mal Plumpsen


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Oktober 2008)

alles gute zum geburtstag Uwe  
wünsch dir noch viele sturzfreie tage, wochen, monate Jahre und Jahrzehnte


----------



## Zilli (7. Oktober 2008)

Alles Gute nochmal schriftlich:  

Sa. ginge bei mir klar (ich möchte doch mal die kleine Treppe hinbekommen, fast egal wie 

)


----------



## MissQuax (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Lugxx,

habe es gerade entdeckt, daher auch von mir alles Liebe und Gute fürs neue Lebensjahr, viel Glück, Gesundheit und vor allem viele schöne, verletzungsfreie Touren!

Liebe Grüße,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




MissQuax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Oktober 2008)

lieber luca, auch von mir die besten wünsche für alles kommende! 
ich drück dich ganz fest.

sieht gut aus mit samstag...


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Oktober 2008)

samstag ....pfalz..neustadt..s5 treppe..grins..freu mich


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Oktober 2008)

Uwe: Von mir auch alles Gute zum B-Day 

Gruss Ede


----------



## hulax (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Luca,

auch alles Gute von mir und Happy Birthday!

SA.. würde mich interessieren.

Gruß


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das war bösssssseeeeeee sehr bösssssseeeee
> zur Strafe musst Du den 3m Drop das nächste mal Plumpsen




Wird gemacht 

Sooo böse war es außerdem gar nicht...der Lugxx weiß doch das ich ihn ganz doll lieb hab


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Wird gemacht
> 
> Sooo böse war es außerdem gar nicht...der Lugxx weiß doch das ich ihn ganz doll lieb hab



nur noch männer die mit mir liebe machen wollen....

wg. samstag, man sollte spitzkehren und treppen mögen


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2008)

so ist das halt wenn man(n) älter wird


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Oktober 2008)

Luca, nachträglich auch von mir noch alles Gute zum Wiegenfest! Ich hoffe, ich habt ordentlich gefeiert...

Wegen Neustadt, wirds bei mir wohl eher schlecht. Habe meinen Sohn Freitag - Samstag und komme erst gegen Mittag aufs Rad. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch den einen oder anderen sonnigen Herbstsonntag, an dem ihr der Location noch mal einen Besuch abstattet.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nur noch männer die mit mir liebe machen wollen....
> 
> wg. samstag, man sollte spitzkehren und treppen mögen




Also ich mag spitzkehren und treppen 
Wann soll es denn losgehen und wer kommt alles mit??? Frag nur wegen Fahrgemeinschaft und so....


----------



## Kulminator (8. Oktober 2008)

sch.... wieso sagt denn keiner was?

Also auch von mir noch alles Gute zum B-Day  und bleib gesund ...  Vielleicht können wir ja bei Gelegenheit auf dich anstossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Also ich mag spitzkehren und treppen
> Wann soll es denn losgehen und wer kommt alles mit??? Frag nur wegen Fahrgemeinschaft und so....



zilli, dschugasch, hulax, meinereiner

evtl. nils, maverick, miss quax






Kulminator schrieb:


> sch.... wieso sagt denn keiner was?
> 
> Also auch von mir noch alles Gute zum B-Day  und bleib gesund ...  Vielleicht können wir ja bei Gelegenheit auf dich anstossen



das wird sich sicher ergeben...was ist eigentlich mit der wolfschen weihnachtsfeier?


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2008)

Machen die Freibeuter eigentlich etwas lustiges wie Winterpokal


----------



## DaBot (8. Oktober 2008)

Happy B-Day nachträglich!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Machen die Freibeuter eigentlich etwas lustiges wie Winterpokal



...ist doch alles betrug,

hab letztes jahr die wenigstens punkte und auch kleinste zeit  gehabt und war trotzdem nicht letzter  schweinerei ist das

irgend so ein dahergelaufener klosterbruder war sogar noch hinter mir...


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2008)

alternativ WP mit Punkten für Höhe des Drops, weite des Sprunges, anzahl Dreckspritzer im Gesicht


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> alternativ WP mit Punkten für Höhe des Drops, weite des Sprunges, anzahl Dreckspritzer im Gesicht



Luxx = 0 Punkte


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2008)

AmPoPo - Da ich noch keine Umweltplakette habe, kann es sein, das ich am 17 - 19 Okt. mit dem Zug nach Frankfurt fahre ...... und folglich auch kein Bike dabei habe .... und nicht nach Luggahausen komme


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AmPoPo - Da ich noch keine Umweltplakette habe, kann es sein, das ich am 17 - 19 Okt. mit dem Zug nach Frankfurt fahre ...... und folglich auch kein Bike dabei habe .... und nicht nach Luggahausen komme




Alternativ zum Zug könntest du dein PKW vor den Toren Frankfurts stehen lassen und mit dem Radl hineinfahren....ich weiß, dass du das kannst. Ich habe gesehen wie du die Berge hochkommst 
Fänds schade wenn du nicht zum Foto gucken kommst


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2008)

okok, habe aber noch 1 - 2 Snowboards dabei was das Radfahren erschwert 

Aber habe auch gerade gesehen man kann in Frankfurt am Römerhof die Plakette auch direkt kaufen .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2008)

samstag: wär sinnvoll wenn wir um 10:00 in neustadt wären,
fahrzeit ist ungefähr ne stunde...wer mit wem wird sich noch zeigen


@hulax: wie ist mit dir und dem hinkommen...hast du nen transporter oder nen bus in den wir alle reinpassen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...ist doch alles betrug,
> 
> hab letztes jahr die wenigstens punkte und auch kleinste zeit  gehabt und war trotzdem nicht letzter  schweinerei ist das
> 
> irgend so ein dahergelaufener klosterbruder war sogar noch hinter mir...



Du bist ja bloß neidisch.


----------



## Hopi (9. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> okok, habe aber noch 1 - 2 Snowboards dabei was das Radfahren erschwert
> 
> Aber habe auch gerade gesehen man kann in Frankfurt am Römerhof die Plakette auch direkt kaufen .......



Für was bringst Du denn Snowboards nach FFM


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2008)

Mein altes zum wieder schön machen bei Montimare und zurück das neue und das alte


----------



## Hopi (9. Oktober 2008)

ahh ich verstehe


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Oktober 2008)

laut aktuellen informationen begleitet uns der zarejewitsch am samstag nach neustadt. 
d.h. jemand sollte verbandsmaterialien mitführen und im ulle wäre nur noch ein platz zu vergeben. der nähe halben hab ich an den spanakel gedacht.

@unsuwe: wollen wir uns bei dir treffen?

@mzaskar: wer sein brett zwecks service den montis anvertraut, der kann sein rad auch bei a.t.u. warten lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> laut aktuellen informationen begleitet uns der zarejewitsch am samstag nach neustadt.
> d.h. jemand sollte verbandsmaterialien mitführen und im ulle wäre nur noch ein platz zu vergeben. der nähe halben hab ich an den spanakel gedacht.







dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @unsuwe: wollen wir uns bei dir treffen?


lass uns das morgen entscheiden..kann sein das ich in in darmstadt vorbei fahr und dort noch jemanden einladen werde




dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @mzaskar: wer sein brett zwecks service den montis anvertraut, der kann sein rad auch bei a.t.u. warten lassen.


sei nicht so giftig


----------



## hulax (9. Oktober 2008)

> AW: Freireiter II
> samstag: wär sinnvoll wenn wir um 10:00 in neustadt wären,
> fahrzeit ist ungefähr ne stunde...wer mit wem wird sich noch zeigen
> 
> ...



Na sicher habe ich nen bus mit allem drum und tran, ne scherz bei seite
weiß noch nicht wie ich hinkomme, is noch ein platz frei? Sonst halt mit nem Auto.  
Wo und wie kommt man da hin und oder wann treffen wir uns.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2008)

dschugas karre ist voll..

es gibt noch den zilli, der wohnt in hofheim
da würden drei personen reinpassen...sag ich jetzt mal so einfach...hulax schick mir doch mal deine telefonummer
werd morgen nochmal mit zilli telefonieren...vielleicht treffen wir uns dann bei mir oder du kommst nach hofheim...

morgen im laufe des tages wir sich alles entscheiden


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kann sein das ich in in darmstadt vorbei fahr und dort noch jemanden einladen werde



kommt aju mit?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> kommt aju mit?



vielleicht


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @mzaskar: wer sein brett zwecks service den montis anvertraut, der kann sein rad auch bei a.t.u. warten lassen.



Ich vertraue es ja nicht an, ich besorg´s ihm selbst


----------



## maverick65 (10. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> evtl. nils, maverick, miss quax


 
nö, wir nicht! Petra will´s nochmal wissen und hüpfen: ab in´ bikepark


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. Oktober 2008)

reisst euch bloss am riemen! die saison ist noch lang...

an der wb ists scheizze technisch. versäumen tut man  nichts. dort fahren nur langweiler und vollidioten. ich mach das auch nur um mir wieder irgendwas zu brechen.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2008)

...eins noch..nehmt euch was zu essen mit...


----------



## maverick65 (11. Oktober 2008)

Autsch´n:

Miss Quax liegt erstmal in Brilon im Krankenhaus.
Zahn abgebrochen, Unterlippe (innen) aufgeplatzt, Kinn mit mehreren Stichen genäht, Rippenfraktur und Verdacht auf innere Verletzungen. + der übliche Kleinkram. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











. 

Wenn sie nicht so einen guten FF-Helm gehabt hätte, sehe die Sache wohl schlimmer aus. 
Ihr Helm ist jetzt nur noch Schrott (Kinnbügel ist durchgebrochen): 













So eine Worldcup-DH-Strecke, wie Willingen sollte man sich wohl doch noch nicht antun, wenn man erst 9 Monate frei reitet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. (War aber ihre eigene Idee)
Sie ist gleich auf dem Starthügel klassisch über den Lenker, obwohl sie an dem Tag das Selbe schon fehlerfrei gefahren ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (11. Oktober 2008)

Ui ui ui...wir kennen uns zwar nicht aber nichtsdestotrotz natürlich alles Gute + gute Besserung!!!  das ist leider die Schattenseite unseres Sportes...


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. Oktober 2008)

hört sich leider recht schlimm an. halte mich doch bitte auf dem laufenden. 

die besten genesungswünsche an deine liebste!


----------



## maverick65 (11. Oktober 2008)

ja klar, mache ich. 

morgen gebe ich ihre krankenhaustelefonnummer bekannt, soweit sie es will.


----------



## Zilli (12. Oktober 2008)

Urrrgh... Gute Besserung auch von mir. 

Hier noch ein paar Pics von gestern (weitere im Album). Ein paar Videos habe ich auch gemacht; deshalb werde ich dem Lugxx 3 CD's zum "Streuen" geben. Einige Pics habe ich aus den Video's herausgelöst und sind deshalb nur 640x480 groß.


 

 

 


Bis demnächst ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Oktober 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Miss Quax liegt erstmal in Brilon im Krankenhaus.[/COLOR]
> Zahn abgebrochen, Unterlippe (innen) aufgeplatzt, Kinn mit mehreren Stichen genäht, Rippenfraktur und Verdacht auf innere Verletzungen. + der übliche Kleinkram.


Klingt ja richtig unschön.  Richte ihr bitte gute Besserungswünsche aus!


----------



## Meister Alex (12. Oktober 2008)

Gude Mav,
wünsche mal deiner besseren, zuz Zeit lädierten Hälfte mal gute Besserung von uns allen! (Nicole, Jonas und mir). Werde mich natürlich auch mal bei ihr im Kh melden. Weißt du schon was wie lange sie Brilon "genießen" darf? Kannst du oben bei ihr bleiben oder mußt du morgen wieder schaffen? 
Wie können wir sie denn evtl. aufheitern?
Gruß Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2008)

@Mav: so ein mist...auch von mir die besten genesungswüsche!


----------



## aju (12. Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir unbekannterweise gute Besserung!

Hier zwei Bilder von gestern:







Weitere setze ich später noch in mein Fotoalbum.


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Oktober 2008)

Gute Besserung an Miss Quax !

Auf den schönen Bildern sieht es aber sehr anspruchsvoll aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2008)

Hoi Mav,

auch von mir Gute Besserung an Miss Quax ...... Hört sich nicht schön an, hoffe mal es geht bald wieder besser .... 

Zum Glück hatte sie einen guten Helm auf dem Kopf .......


Hoi Wolfsburgfahrer ..... fette Bilder, da wäre ich nicht runtergefahren


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2008)

@Mav: wie gehts denn der petra? 
geb mal nen krankenstatus ab..


----------



## maverick65 (12. Oktober 2008)

nicht so gut : 3 rippen sind gebrochen, essen kann sie nur flüssig, der kiefer hat wohl doch noch mehr abbekommen, eine fette gehirnerschütterung mit kotzen und so. kein wunder, so wieder der helm aussieht und das ist immerhin ein glasfieberhelm.
morgen, wenn der chefarzt da ist, will sie mit ihm verhandeln, das sie nach ffm, wiesbaden oder mainz verlegt wird. drückt uns dafür die daumen. hätte mein frauchen viel lieber in meiner nähe. fahre am dienstag wieder nach brilon.

genesungswünsche habe ich alle ausgerichtet. sie hat sich riesig über die große anteilnahme gefreut und sagt danke.


wir sind schon froh, das der rest von ihrem safetykram so gut gehalten hat, shirt ist am linken arm völlig durchlöchert, doch da tut ihr nüscht weh, ebensowenig wie knie, ellenbogen oder rücken. 

zumindest eine lehre ziehe ich daraus: 

der ganze protektorenkram ist schon zuwas nütze 

nie ohne diesen ganzen safetykram und immer mit ff-helm!!! ausser auf dem arbeitsweg, da muß der viper ohne kinnbügel reichen, hihi


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2008)

Sch***** Mav,

ich hoffe, dass Miss Quax schnell wieder auf die Beine kommt!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2008)

auch ich wünsche gute Besserung, hört sich alles verdammt unangenehm an


----------



## aju (12. Oktober 2008)

noch zwei Bilder:

Einfahrt Z-Treppe




G-Abfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Oktober 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> auch ich wünsche gute Besserung, hört sich alles verdammt unangenehm an



schließe mich dessen an 
hört sich sogar böse unangenehm an


----------



## DaBot (12. Oktober 2008)

Wünsche auch gute Genesung unbekannterweise! Alles Gute!


----------



## hulax (12. Oktober 2008)

Autch wünsche Petra auch alles Gut, baldige Heilung.

@all
wer heute nicht auf dem Feldberg war, der hat was verpasst !!!

e menge Autos viele Leute und das beste super Wetter,
Sonnenschein mit Wolkenmeer.:


----------



## wartool (12. Oktober 2008)

von mir auch GUTE BESSERUNG an Miss Quax... hoffentlich geht es ihr schnell besser...

so Stürze sind immer Kackööööööööööööö


----------



## dschugaschwili (12. Oktober 2008)

hulax schrieb:


> @all
> wer heute nicht auf dem Feldberg war, der hat was verpasst !!!



ich hab den 1304er genommen. das feldbergplateau war voll wie ein schwimmbad im hochsommer. am fuxkaffeehütchen eine schlange wie vor dem leninmausoleum anfang der achtiger (meinen kaffee musste ich mir als stammkunde an der seitescheibe einfordern, sonst wäre ich bei tageslicht nicht mehr an die reihe gekommen).
 selbst auf dem altkönig waren gegen 1600 noch gut zwei dutzend stück volk.

die gewohnten fahrbahnen waren abgesehen vom x-trail trocken und stark belaubt. nur mässig von wanderercharme verschmiert, luden sie heute zur wahrnehmung eines interessanten temperaturverteilungsphänomen (oben warm und trocken, ab höhe viktoriatempel feucht und kalt) ein und boten ausreichend flow.

freireitende radfahrer wurden nicht von mir gesichtet, ausnähmlich des kollegen maggo aus halle, der mich begleitete.

ne, stimmt nicht ganz: am fux ist mir die halbtote locke begegnet.

so, und nun noch was ganz schlaues aus meinem poesiealbum:
verpassen tut man nur deshalb irgendwas, weil man irgendwas anderes gerade nicht verpasst. schön für diejenigenwelche am sa an der wb unterwegs waren und somit einfach nicht anderes verpassen konnten...

insgesamt ein recht manierliches we, haider tödlich verunglückt und kuranyi kann nächste woche hoffentlich ausgewiesen werden, da ja sein sportdiplomatischer immunitätstatus nach dem kaderrauswurf abgelaufen ist.

wie liefs für euch?


----------



## ratte (13. Oktober 2008)

Waren am Wochenende fast ohne Internet, daher erst jetzt gelesen:

@Mav
Das hört sich ja wirklich übel an.
Bestell Petra viele Grüße und schnelle bestmögliche Genesung.
Ich drück die Daumen, dass sie bald wieder auf dem Damm ist oder zumindest hier in die Nähe verlegt wird.


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi Rene!
hatte es eben im Verteiler gelesen. Also auch noch mal hier " alles Gute "


----------



## maverick65 (13. Oktober 2008)

jungs und mädels, seid mir bitte nicht sauer, das ich auf eure tollen bilder nicht in gewohnter weise reagiere. 
habe gerade die nächste hiobsbotschaft bekommen: unterkiefer ist auch gebrochen, morgen wird sie operiert

Petra sagt nochmal danke, für die vielen genesungswünsche


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> jungs und mädels, seid mir bitte nicht sauer, das ich auf eure tollen bilder nicht in gewohnter weise reagiere.
> habe gerade die nächste hiobsbotschaft bekommen: unterkiefer ist auch gebrochen, morgen wird sie operiert



 so ein mist...ich drück die daumen das alles gut geht


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2008)

Oh man  hoffentlich war es das an schlechten news in der Sache. Rene ich hoffe das sie trotzdem wieder schnell auf die Beine kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (13. Oktober 2008)

danke für die massige anteilnahme. heute abend kommt sie noch in´s CT, wegen ihren kopfschmerzen. melde mich, wenn ich was weis.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2008)

Das muss aber ein sehr harter Einschlag gewesen sein  

alles alles alles Gute und  es wird schon wieder


----------



## missmarple (13. Oktober 2008)

@maverick65: von mir (unbekannterweise) auch gute Besserung an Miss Quax!  Hoffentlich kommen jetzt keine weiteren "unliebsamen Überraschungen" mehr dazu und sie kann bald in eine Klinik bei Euch in der Nähe verlegt werden... 

Daumendrückende Grüsse,
marple.


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2008)

Er ist halt sehr unglücklich verlaufen  Über den Lenker ist immer sch... da Du kaum noch Kontrolle über die Situation hast.


----------



## maverick65 (13. Oktober 2008)

wer wissen will, wo sie gestürzt ist, guckt mal hier (in den ersten 3 sec vom video/der strecke ist es passiert): http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BLH1bk06eE0 (die aktuelle strecke. die monstergaps hatten wir bei der 1. streckenschleichbesichtigungsfahrt natürlich ausgelassen, die trickisachen kommen hier nicht rüber, weil der typ/fahrer wohl welten von unserem können weg ist) , sie ist den chickenway, die leiter gefahren, so wie ich. und das hatte doch beim 1. mal geklappt


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2008)

und beim 2 mal? wo war da der Fehler?


----------



## maverick65 (13. Oktober 2008)

ich denke: entweder zu langsam angefahren, einfach noch zuviel gewicht vorne, den arsch nicht weit genug nach hinten oder vielleicht doch einen moment zu spät von der vorderradbremse. in der strecke kommt noch eine "richtige" steilabfahrt, die heftiger ist und auch steiler als die schlußpassage von winterberg, die hatte sie beim 1. mal auch bravurös gemeistert. wie du schon gesagt hast: einfach blöd gefallen. wahrscheinlich ohne die hände vom lenker direkt mit dem kopf/helm auf den boden. 
gerade nochmal mit ihr telefoniert: oberhalb der knie/schienbeinschoner zeichnen sich satte hämatome ab. aber das ist ja nur kleinkram. kommt gleich in die röhre. schau mer mal.


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2008)

Und dabei wollte ich euch diesen Kurs in der Rinne empfehlen. Wenn Sie wieder auf dem Damm ist und noch fahren will können wir ja dort mal einen Kurs abhalten


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und dabei wollte ich euch diesen Kurs in der Rinne empfehlen. Wenn Sie wieder auf dem Damm ist und noch fahren will können wir ja dort mal einen Kurs abhalten



der ist doch eh schon so gut wie voll, wir machen einfach unseren eigenen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und dabei wollte ich euch diesen Kurs in der Rinne empfehlen. Wenn Sie wieder auf dem Damm ist und noch fahren will können wir ja dort mal einen Kurs abhalten


 
würde mich wundern, wenn petra nicht wieder freireitermäßig auf´s rad steigt. mit knapp 20 ist sie motocross gefahren und hat lenker im dutzend gekauft, krebs überlebt und mit mir glücklich die mtb-dh-strecken erkundet. im moment tut´s wohl heftig weh. das geht rum, nix wirklich schlimmes (ihre eigenen worte). ich hoffe für sie: nich allzu große blockade im kopf.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2008)

Gibt es das Vid noch wo anders zu sehen, ist leider in meinem Land nicht verfügbar 

Ich glaub ich muss mal in den Keller, denke da liegt noch eine Flasche Roter, oder zwei 

Dann werde ich mal auf die Genesung der Frau Quax anstossen .... damit das auch vorran geht


----------



## Meister Alex (13. Oktober 2008)

Gude,
alles Gute an Petra auch von meiner Seite aus. Kopf hoch auch wenn der Hals dreckig ist! Petra ist ein zähes Mädel, die schafft das. O.K. das mit dem Kiefer ist heftig, dürfte jetzt aber hoffentlich die letzte Schreckensmeldung sein.
Petra & natürlich auch Rene, wir halten zu euch!
Wenn ihr was braucht, meine Tel. Nummer habt ihr ja. Und wenns nur um Sorgen loslabern geht, egal ruft an.
Gruß Alex


----------



## maverick65 (13. Oktober 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Petra & natürlich auch Rene, wir halten zu euch!
> Gruß Alex


 

Ich habe ja nüscht Besseres zu tun, ich danke euch für jede Abwechslung: ich will mein Kringel haben! Erst das Kringel dann das e. get dehm so: rené


----------



## Meister Alex (14. Oktober 2008)

Renè,
boah sei doch froh das keiner Ränää schreibt! Oder Re´näh...
Das mit dem, wie heißt dieses französische Zeichen, muss ich mir mal merken.
Oder ich bleib bei deinem Künstlernamen Mav. Ich dachte schon mit Kringel meintest du die Petra...
Gibts was neues?
Gruß Alex


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2008)

auch von mir unbekannterweise gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2008)

ich finde dieser "kringel" sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben oder unter den tisch fallen gelassenwerden. immerhin hat es da einen tiefen sinn dahinter.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2008)

die hatten noch mehr Schneespass in Arosa


----------



## maverick65 (14. Oktober 2008)

Das war heute kein schöner Tag in Brilon. Petra so leiden zu sehen, macht mich nicht gerade froh. 

Zustandszwischenbericht, die 2.:

CT hat kein gutes Ergebnis gebracht. Ein Haarriß im Bereich der Schläfe wurde festgestellt. Soll aber nicht sooo schlimm sein, weil keine Blutungen zu erkennen sind. Sorry, bin auf diesem Gebiet Laie. 
Ihr Kiefer wurde heute operiert. Je eine Schraube in den Ober-und Unterkiefer, eine Schiene über die Kauleiste und das alles mit einem Gummiband zusammengehalten

vorher: 






nachher: 






Klappe zu, Affe tot (ihre eigenen Worte):






die fast zur Nebensächlickeit gewordene Kinnnaht: 






und ihre Knie/Beine haben auch lustige Farben bekommen. Und das trotz RatzeFatze-Schoner:





Vielen Dank von ihr und mir für die vielen Genesungswünsche


----------



## ratte (14. Oktober 2008)

Uaaahhh, lecker.
Das langt aber jetzt doch mit Brüchen, Haarrissen u.ä., oder? Die Bilder sehen nach viel Suppe in den nächsten Tagen aus.

Weiterhin gute Besserung und viele Grüße aus Berlin.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2008)

heftigst...die bilder schockieren...zeigen uns allen mal das doch so einiges passieren kann, auch uns, nicht nur den andern

kann man denn schon was sagen wann und ob sie hierher verlegt wird und 
wie lange dauert das denn bis sie einigermaßen wiederhergestellt ist?


grüß die petra von mir und natürlich die besten wünsche


----------



## maverick65 (14. Oktober 2008)

nein, leider nicht. sie träumt davon am kommenden wochenende verlegt zu werden. das bezweifleiche ich. bin aber auch kein mediziner.


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2008)

René Kopf hoch  ist dumm gelaufen  aber sind wir mal froh das nix an der Wirbelsäule passiert ist. Der rest kommt alles wieder ins Lot

Uwe das kann Dir übrings eher bei deinen Treppen passieren als bei einem Drop


----------



## maverick65 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich brauch´ ne Ablenkung, deswegen texte ich mal bissi: 

Meine Meinung: Petra ist einfach nur blöd gefallen. Wer kann schon immer einen Sturz bewußt kontrollieren? Sie kann sich an den Sturz überhaupt nicht erinnern. In Winterberg ist sie 2x vom Rad mit nur blauen Flecken, in Thale hat sie einen Baum geküsst mit nicht mal blauen Flecken. Auf meiner Hausstrecke hatte sie mich versägt. 
Im Moment viel Autschn, aber auch Glück gehabt von wegen dem guten Helm und dem anderen Protektorengedöns. Es hätte das Genick oder der Rücken sein können. 
Und als sie im Dreck lag, vom Notarzt direkt an der Strecke behandelt wurde hüpft da ein richtiger Jungspund mit ner Dirtschüssel, Shirt und Knieschoner ohne Schienbeinkram runter.
Ich will nicht wieder die FF-Helm-Diskussion anfachen.
Die Kiefer-OP-Tante ist schon lange der Meinung, das man, erst recht Kinder, mit Kinnbügel fahren lassen sollte, das zum Gesetz machen. Ok, in ihrem Job hat sie wohl vorrangig mit den Folgen von wegen ohne zu tun.
Petra ist mit um die 20 MotoCross gefahren und hat Lenker im Dutzend gekauft (daher ihr Nickname). Sie hat im Februar ihr Stinky gekauft und von Anfang an mit dem 21 Kg-Teil + Jacket und FF-Helm im Rucksack die Taunusstrecken nicht nur runter, sonder auch hochgekurbelt. Ist dieses Jahr schon über 4500 Km auf dem Rad gesessen. Hat das Radeln zu ihrer Arbeitsstelle genauso geliebt, wie die Freerideausfahrten im Taunus und den Bikeparks. Wie oft waren wir froh, das wir super Wetter hatten und nüscht, rein garnichts passiert ist. 

Es sollten also alle genauso weitermachen, wie bisher.

Dieses Einemal ist es nicht gut gegangen. Schade für sie. Sie hat viel zu lesen, wenn sie wieder heme ist.


Nochmal Danke von ihr und mir für die große Anteilnahme und die vielen Genesungswünsche. Sie hat viel zu lesen, wenn sie wieder heme ist.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Oktober 2008)

Mannmannmann, das zu lesen stimmt schon nachdenklich. 

Auch von mir gute Besserung.


----------



## maverick65 (15. Oktober 2008)

Zustandszwischenbericht, die 3.:

Keine neuen Hiobsbotschaften ! 

Ihr geht es ein Klitzekleinesweniges besser. Die Schmerzinfusionen sind auf ein 4 Stundenintervall verkürzt worden. Qatschen kann sie kaum (versucht das mal, wenn einem die Zähne zusammengebunden sind ). 

Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (15. Oktober 2008)

Gude, naja das mit den einseitigen Dialogen wird wohl auch noch ein wenig vorhalten. Du solltes den Umgang mit einem Pürrierstab mal üben um deiner liebsten z.B. ein Big Mac Maxi Menu in homöopatische Dosen zu versetzen...
Die Sekretärin unserer alten Firma hatte das gleiche Schicksal getroffen: Nachts auf dem Weg ins Bad ausgerutscht und mit der Kauleiste auf den Badewannenrand geknallt.... Diagnose: Doppelter Kieferbruch, Kiefer für ne ganze Zeit zugedrahtet.
Weißt du schon was wann Petra heeme kommt?
Gruß Alex


----------



## missmarple (15. Oktober 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Keine neuen Hiobsbotschaften !



Das sind doch zur Abwechslung mal gute Neuigkeiten! 




maverick65 schrieb:


> Qatschen kann sie kaum (versucht das mal, wenn einem die Zähne zusammengebunden sind ).



Och, das kann man üben!  Mein Unterkiefer war mal doppelt gebrochen und die komplette Kauleiste verdrahtet, zusätzlich noch eine Schiene zwischen Ober- und Unterkiefer. Nach ein paar Tagen war das Genuschel wieder deutlich genug, um's zu verstehen. 

Weiterhin gute Besserung! 

Grüsse,
marple.


----------



## maverick65 (15. Oktober 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Weißt du schon was wann Petra heeme kommt?
> Gruß Alex


 
leider NEIN, ist noch nicht absehbar. Fahre am Samstag nach der Arbeit wieder nach Brilon. Übernachtung ist auch schon gebucht. 

Ihr Kieferproblem ist ihr Geringstes. Die Schmerzen von wegen Rippen sind heftiger. Den Rest merkt sie kaum.


----------



## Kulminator (15. Oktober 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Zustandszwischenbericht, die 3.:
> 
> Keine neuen Hiobsbotschaften !
> 
> ...



man muss sich auchan den kleinen Fortschritten erfreuen ... 

Gute Besserung auch von mir...


----------



## maverick65 (15. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> man muss sich auchan den kleinen Fortschritten erfreuen.


 
Genau . 

Ich freue mich mit ihr, wenn sie ein paar Minuten schmerzfrei nuscheln kann.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2008)

mav grüß die petra doch auch mal von meiner frau, 
die hat sich grad die billder entsetzt angeschaut...


----------



## Hopi (15. Oktober 2008)

Hat sie Dir schon die Räder weggenommen


----------



## maverick65 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Hat sie Dir schon die Räder weggenommen


 
Nö, wieso, warum sollte sie?
Sie sagte am Samstag: "wirst du wohl eine Weile ohne mich fahren müssen!" Will ich aber nicht! Als sie im Krankenaus versorgt wurde, sagte sie noch: " mach mal dein Abendbrot in der Jugendherberg für später klar.", Sie ging davon aus, das ich noch in jenewelche fahre und am nächsten Tag nochmal DH fahren will.....


----------



## Hopi (15. Oktober 2008)

ich meinte eigentlich den Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (15. Oktober 2008)

@Mav: Kopf hoch, natürlich nach wie vor gute + schnelle Besserung und hoffentlich Schluss mit den Hiobsbotschaften!!
Ich denk dass man da nicht wirklich was machen kann, was passiert passiert, da nützt auch noch so vorsichtiges Fahren nix...und außerdem könnt man ja dann gleich daheim bleiben und wird dann womöglich beim Einkaufen von nem Auto angefahren...
Aber taktloserweise noch ein gaaanz kurzes Video vom Wochenende am Ochsenkopf, zwischendurch zur Abwechslung oder Aufmunterung:






Schade dass dort bald Aus ist für die Saison, ich hoffe dass übernächstes Wochenende das Wetter nochmal passt das wird dann der letzte Bullhead-Downhill-Day dieses Jahr


----------



## maverick65 (15. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Aber taktloserweise noch ein gaaanz kurzes Video vom Wochenende


 
Dein Text hat doch mit Taktlosigkeit nüscht zut tun. Das Leben geht weiter....


----------



## Meister Alex (16. Oktober 2008)

Gude, richtig so René,
lebbe geht weidä. Das Zitat kennt ja jeder Frankfurter
Bestell mal schöne Grüße und die besten Genesungswünsche wenn du am Samstag in Brilon bist! Prellungen und Blutergüsse können ja bekanntlich länger und schmerzhafter sein als Brüche. Aber das hilft Petra jetzt auch nicht weiter. Und den Spruch von wegen Zähne zusammenbeissen und so, den spare ich mir an dieser Stelle auch....
Gruß Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2008)

eigentlich find ich waldautobahnen ja nicht so toll, aber die könnte interessant sein 

wobei es dort bestimmt noch bessere wege gibt


----------



## Kulminator (16. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> eigentlich find ich waldautobahnen ja nicht so toll, aber die könnte interessant sein
> 
> wobei es dort bestimmt noch bessere wege gibt



4600 m ü.N.N. liegt schon etwas oberhalb der Baumgrenze...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> eigentlich find ich waldautobahnen ja nicht so toll, aber die könnte interessant sein
> 
> wobei es dort bestimmt noch bessere wege gibt



_"Als die Gruppe schließlich nach sechs Stunden am Ziel ankommt, ist jeder einzelne mit einer dicken Schmutzkruste überzogen ..." _

Schmuddelkind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Oktober 2008)

Wir machen uns doch gerne dreckig


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> eigentlich find ich waldautobahnen ja nicht so toll, aber die könnte interessant sein
> 
> wobei es dort bestimmt noch bessere wege gibt



Uwe ich verstehe dich nicht  da hast Du vor super leichten Sachen (1m Drop in WB[frag Rocky]) Angst! Aber wirklich lebensbedrohliche Sachen findest Du ganz toll


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Uwe ich verstehe dich nicht  da hast Du vor super leichten Sachen (1m Drop in WB[frag Rocky]) Angst! Aber wirklich lebensbedrohliche Sachen findest Du ganz toll



die strasse ist für autos lebenbedrohlich...für biker ists ne wab...


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2008)

ich fand die fahrt von der großen Kurve zur HM schon übel  für mich wäre das nix (bin halt ein Angsthase )


----------



## WODAN (16. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
Jemand Lust Morgen eine Runde im Taunus zu drehen?

Fährt der Shuttle Bus auch Werktage?

Gruß


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, Handgelenk will noch etwas ruhe  vor Sonntag werde ich wohl das Bike nicht anfassen.


----------



## hulax (16. Oktober 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Fährt der Shuttle Bus auch Werktage?
> 
> Gruß



Ne, der fährt nur Sa, So und am Feiertag. Allerdings  nur noch bis zum 31.10.

Gruß


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2008)

Samstagsangebot


----------



## Hopi (16. Oktober 2008)

Also Sonntag könnte ich :/ aber Samstag muss ich schaffen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also Sonntag könnte ich :/ aber Samstag muss ich schaffen



Hopi, der Uwe will uns nicht dabei haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also Sonntag könnte ich :/ aber Samstag muss ich schaffen



bei mir ists anderes rum 



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hopi, der Uwe will uns nicht dabei haben.


----------



## Hopi (17. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hopi, der Uwe will uns nicht dabei haben.



Ja  ein ganz mieser Karakter ist das


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann am Samstag und Sonntag......


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Oktober 2008)

ich kann immer! so es morgen nicht regnet, bin ich dabei.
nach mörfelden hab ichs auch noch nicht geschafft... heul.

gibts was neues von unserer miss quax zu berichten? 
erneut die besten grüsse und genesungswünsche an die furchtlose dame!


----------



## a.nienie (17. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Samstagsangebot


mmh... hätte ja schon mal wieder lust 
mit Euch vom leben gegerbten zynikern zu radeln...
SO steht nicht zur diskussion?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2008)

SO ist das an der Burg, da machen auch so einige mit


----------



## a.nienie (17. Oktober 2008)

was willste denn SA fahren?
wegen 20km und 500hm fahr ich nicht extra runter


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2008)

das wird aber schon um den dreh sein....vielleicht auch etwas mehr


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das wird aber schon um den dreh sein....vielleicht auch etwas mehr



Hm oder Km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hm oder Km



beides...


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> beides...



wer fährt den Shuttle?


----------



## maverick65 (17. Oktober 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> gibts was neues von unserer miss quax zu berichten?
> erneut die besten grüsse und genesungswünsche an die furchtlose dame!


 

ihre schmerzen in der rippengegend sind/waren unerträglich , die spritzen wirken gut 3 stunden, dürfen aber nur alle 6 stunden gegeben werden. mit ihrem nüschel hat sie die wenigsten probleme. 
gerade mit ihr teleföniert: die haben irgendwelche rippensperre an/gelegt (keine ahnung, was das ist) und schon schleicht sie die ersten 5 minuten durch den flur  
ich fahre morgen nach der arbeit zu ihr und bleibe bis sonntag, melde mich dann wieder. dem rest fröhliches radeln...


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> wer fährt den Shuttle?



ich möchte hier nicht lucas rinneprojekt in frage stellen, doch die umstände, dass ich lieber mit der treksau unterwegs wäre (sprich hochkurbeln in grenzen halten muss), sich der feldberg morgen sonnig gibt und dort ein preiswertes shuttlen möglich ist, können meiner ansicht nach nur mit lauten gepolter unter den tisch fallen.

an die hohemark komme ich bequem mit der u-bahn und das ist aufgrund des anlasserausfalls beim ulle das ausschlaggebende für meine morgige taunuswahl. je nach dem wie der heutige skatabend verläuft, versuche ich bereits den 1104er zu erreichen.

hat noch jemand interesse an dieser variante?


----------



## Zilli (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,


maverick65 schrieb:


> ... ich fahre morgen nach der arbeit zu ihr und bleibe bis sonntag, melde mich dann wieder. dem rest fröhliches radeln...


bei den Bildern mit den Zähnen haben sich meine nach oben geklappt, was ich sonst nur von meinen Fußnägeln kannte .
Schönen Gruß und gute Besserung auch nochmal von Bine und mir.

Dieses Wochenende komm ich kaum zum Biken, allenfalls am Sonntag nachmittag 2-3 Std., dann aber hier ne Hausrunde um den Staufen.
Euch viel Spass, ob nördlich oder südlich des Main's.

diese Woche war's mal wieder wie im ...


----------



## schu2000 (18. Oktober 2008)

Haben heut mal nen neuen kleinen Bikepark bei uns in der Gegend ausprobiert 

http://www.vimeo.com/2002250


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2008)

wieso hast uns den vorenthalten


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Oktober 2008)

Genau, der bringt's mehr als die Felsenstrecke am Bullhead-Mt. und kombiniert mit den Northshore Elementen. Und scheint mehr gepflegt zu sein als der in Todtnau wo ich letzte Woche war. Naja, 2009 ist auch noch ein Jahr.
Kommt auf die ToDo-Liste !


----------



## schu2000 (19. Oktober 2008)

Hey nix gegen Bullhead Mountain gelle!?  Ist meine Lieblingsstrecke und bleibts vorerst auch  war aber gestern selbst erst das erst mal in Osternohe, hat mir aber schon auch recht gut gefallen! Ist halt gut für ordentliches Flugtraining, Sprünge in allen Größenordnungen, von "Klein und putzig" über "Das kann ich auch noch" bis hin zu "Ich muss weg"


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ist halt gut für ordentliches Flugtraining, Sprünge in allen Größenordnungen, von "Klein und putzig" über "Das kann ich auch noch" bis hin zu "Ich muss weg"



Ob das was für den Uwe ist? 

Wie stabil sind denn die Holzelemente gebaut? Nachher tragen sie meine filigrane Silouette nicht.


----------



## schu2000 (19. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie stabil sind denn die Holzelemente gebaut? Nachher tragen sie meine filigrane Silouette nicht.



Das Zeug macht alles einen sehr guten Eindruck! Ist auch erst im Sommer gebaut worden und hat erst seit ein paar Monaten auf!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2008)

los mav...erzähl schon!

wie gehts ihr?


----------



## maverick65 (19. Oktober 2008)

Zustandszwischenbericht, die Letzte von mir getippte Nachricht: 

Unterstrich/Zitatklau die 1.!: MIT UNS GEHTS BERGAB. Nö! Mit Petra geht es Bergauf: Gestern ihre Oldies angekommen und erst mal mit ihr die Lage erkundet. Und ich dann ooch noch mitgemangt. 
Heute ist Sie das 1. Mal ohne Hilfe aufgestanden. , 
Ich konnte sie später über den Flur führen, bissi draußen gewesen, war zu kalt... dann an so neumodischen Elektronikkram: Mails gelesen. Später ihre Eltern wieder da, noch bissi rumspaziert. Geil für Soviel Bewegung für meine DH-Mietze (ohne Unterstrich, Pünktchen oder sonstwelchem Getippse)
Ihr Plan sieht so aus: Verlegung/Entlassung nach Sarbrücken (da wohnen ihre Eltern), Kondition aufbauen, FF-Helm kaufen und für nächstes Jahr: Heimattrails, Ochsenkopf, Finale Ligure und den 4-M von Winterberg + Roadgab. Unterstrich/Zitatklau die 2.!: MIT PETRA GEHTS WIEDER BERGAB
Ich sach mal nüscht dazu: "nüscht"

Danke an Alle, die aufbauende Worte per Schrift und verbal gemacht haben .


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Zustandszwischenbericht, die Letzte von mir getippte Nachricht:
> 
> Unterstrich/Zitatklau die 1.!: MIT UNS GEHTS BERGAB. Nö! Mit Petra geht es Bergauf: Gestern ihre Oldies angekommen und erst mal mit ihr die Lage erkundet. Und ich dann ooch noch mitgemangt.
> Heute ist Sie das 1. Mal ohne Hilfe aufgestanden. ,
> ...




na das klingt doch nach dem richtigen weg


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Oktober 2008)

Heimatlich-elterliche Pflege? Oder muß sie wieder einrücken?

Weiterhin gute Besserung.


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. Oktober 2008)

@mav: na bitte!

noch was wichtiges: die morgige wettersituation im rothaargebirge zwingt mich dazu nochmal nach wb zu fahren.
hat jemand zeit und lust mich morgen zu begleiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (19. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Heimatlich-elterliche Pflege? Oder muß sie wieder einrücken?


 
noch nicht wirklich absehbar, nur ein plan. bin schon froh, wenn sie von diesem morphin-gedöns runterkommt.


----------



## maverick65 (19. Oktober 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> haben sich meine nach oben geklappt, was ich sonst nur von meinen Fußnägeln kannte


 
kümmer du dich mal um deine! ich creme mal die, von meinem frauchen ein... wenn ich sie dann wieder bei mir habe...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Oktober 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> noch nicht wirklich absehbar, nur ein plan. bin schon froh, wenn sie von diesem morphin-gedöns runterkommt.



Es wird ein gutes Gefühl sein, endlich wieder in den eigenen vier Wänden zu sein und im eigenen Bett zu liegen.  

Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Meister Alex (20. Oktober 2008)

Gude,
*DAS ist nicht wirklich ihr Plan, oder?*
Ihr Plan sieht so aus:... und den 4-M von Winterberg.....

Gruß Alex


----------



## Hopi (20. Oktober 2008)

Warum nicht? Ist Sabine doch auch alles gesprungen. Aber ich würde sagen wir fangen erst mit dem 1m an  und  der schritt von 2 auf 3 m wird dann richtig lustig  Den 4er kann man sich eigentlich schenken! Ist nur hart in der Landung und macht nicht wirklich Spaß. Das Roadgap ist da viel lustiger und die Landung ist auch viel softer.


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Haben heut mal nen neuen kleinen Bikepark bei uns in der Gegend ausprobiert
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/2002250



Nettes Video!
Aber was ist denn mit Dir los?
Langärmliges Trikot und Protektoren das kenne ich anders...

// rocky


----------



## schu2000 (20. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Nettes Video!
> Aber was ist denn mit Dir los?
> Langärmliges Trikot und Protektoren das kenne ich anders...
> 
> // rocky



Naja früh wars schon noch ein bisschen schattig...hat sich dann aber mit den ersten Abfahrten schnell geändert  aber Protektoren hab ich eigentlich immer dran bei solchen Aktionen...hatte allerdings vorgestern von nem Kollegen ne Dainese-Safety-Jacket an zum "Einfahren"  ich hol mir selber aber noch die Race-Face-Jacket!


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Den 4er kann man sich eigentlich schenken! Ist nur hart in der Landung und macht nicht wirklich Spaß. Das Roadgap ist da viel lustiger und die Landung ist auch viel softer.



der 4er ist nun doch noch gefallen. es waren in der tat heftige einschläge... also nichts geschenkt!

den roadgap muss ich leider auf den nächsten ausflug mit euch verschieben. nach einen autschrutscher auf der ns wars mir nicht mehr so wirklich danach. muss wohl mit meinen dropcojones am sattel hängengeblieben sein...


----------



## Hopi (20. Oktober 2008)

Respekt  Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Oktober 2008)

Solange du das Bauwerk nicht eingerissen hast, lassen wir's dir durchgehen.

Roadgap ist auch nur interessant, wenn gleichzeitig eine Radwandergruppe auf Hollandrädern mit verbogenem lenker drunter durchfährt.


----------



## maverick65 (21. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Respekt  Tom


 

schließe mich dem wortlos an!


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Oktober 2008)

danke. doch es passiert noch wichtigeres als überfällige/überflüssige sprünge und stürze.

bedauerlicher weise ist hier im freireiterfred in letzter zeit auffallend wenig los. was ist los genossen? wie kann die betriebsparteileitung dieser tendenz entgegensteuern?
sachdienliche vorschläge dürfen ausnahmsweise frei verbreitet werden und unterliegen keinerlei zensur.

o.k., meinereiner konsumiert an forumsallerlei natürlich auch wesentlich mehr als er produziert. doch sehe ich in dieser tatsache keinen grund für die, hier in früheren zeiten versammelten aktiveren, kollegen, meinem schlechten beispiel zu folgen.

ich appeliere eindringlichst: rafft euch auf und zusammen! der nächste citynightride muss schleunigst anvisiert werden. agitiert und informiert eure freunde, eure bekannten und eure unbekannten! heraus mit euch auf die strassen, wege und pfade und stege! kauft mehr fahrräder und notwendig überflüssiges beiwerk!

und das wichtigste: tauscht euch hier darüber aus.


----------



## Maggo (21. Oktober 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ..... citynightride .......


freut er sich drauf. schon seit dem letzten happening dieser art welchem er beiwohnte.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Oktober 2008)

rocky und ich sind heut als vorübung zum citynightride von Ni zum flughafen (gafferbrücke) nach kelsterbach am ehemaligen tauchersee vorbei und dann am main entlang bis nach frankfurt rein...2,5 std fahrzeit...hat mir gut gefallen am ende kam citynightride feeling auf...das wollen wir jetzt min. einmal die woche machen


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 2,5 std fahrzeit...hat mir gut gefallen am ende kam citynightride feeling auf...das wollen wir jetzt min. einmal die woche machen



dann brauch ich wohl ein ccdingens?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Oktober 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> dann brauch ich wohl ein ccdingens?



du hast doch sowas bei dir rumstehen....nächstes mal gibts nen lmb da hoffen wir dann auf rege beteiligung


----------



## Maggo (21. Oktober 2008)

ihr seid ja schwul. tragt ihr dann auch so enge höschen?? falls ja würde ich gerne mal mitfahren, ich bin ja jetzt dauerhaft in darmstadt.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Oktober 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ihr seid ja schwul. tragt ihr dann auch so enge höschen?? falls ja würde ich gerne mal mitfahren, ich bin ja jetzt dauerhaft in darmstadt.



habs gelesen bei den plauschern 

so ein höschen trag ich nicht, auch wenn ich mim kerl unterwegs war...beim rocky bin ich mir nicht sicher, dem trau ich sowas zu 
...dann seh zu das du mitkommst..würd mich freuen wenn man dich mal wieder sieht und der zilli kann sich auch angesprochen fühlen....


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Oktober 2008)

ich weiss nicht ob ich dies mit meiner freireiterehre vereinbaren kann: einfach nur mit nem fahrrad rumfahren. nen umweg sozusagen. kann man nicht wenigstens ein stück mit der bahn oder so shuttlen?
irgendwann hatte ich mich doch eindeutig fürs runterfahren und drüberspringen entschieden. wie weit soll dieser wahnsinn gehen? wann melden sich die ersten zu einem uphillrace an...


----------



## Zilli (21. Oktober 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ....bedauerlicher weise ist hier im freireiterfred in letzter zeit auffallend wenig los. was ist los genossen? wie kann die betriebsparteileitung dieser tendenz entgegensteuern?
> sachdienliche vorschläge dürfen ausnahmsweise frei verbreitet werden und unterliegen keinerlei zensur.  .....


Ich komm z.Z. nur zum konsumieren ... heute war es 20:30 als ich aus dem Büro bin ... dann noch was einigermaßen sinnvolles oder gar geistig-anspruchsvolles aus dem Hirn zu saugen 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> ....nächstes mal gibts nen lmb ...


 is ja wie in alten Zeiten


----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> rocky und ich sind heut als vorübung zum citynightride von Ni zum flughafen (gafferbrücke) nach kelsterbach am ehemaligen tauchersee vorbei und dann am main entlang bis nach frankfurt rein...2,5 std fahrzeit...hat mir gut gefallen am ende kam citynightride feeling auf...das wollen wir jetzt min. einmal die woche machen



alles klar bei dir und bei Rocky ?  

ich mach mir ernste Sorgen...


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Oktober 2008)

ja, man fragt sich in der tat wie das enden soll!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Oktober 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> .... nen umweg sozusagen....



hmmm...das stimmt mich schon nachdenklich..ein umweg wars wirklich...vielleicht sollt man sich in nem anderen fred für solche sachen verstecken andererseits fährt dieses we der bus das letzte mal, ab übernächste woche muß wieder hochgestrampelt werden...


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Oktober 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ich komm z.Z. nur zum konsumieren ...



was gabs den zu kaufen? und wie unnötig wars denn?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> alles klar bei dir und bei Rocky ?
> 
> ich mach mir ernste Sorgen...



wenn du uns am frankenstein hätts schnaufen gesehen würdest uns verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2008)

wie wäre es denn mit einem *FreeGA-Fred*


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2008)

Eine Frage an die Lokal-Patrioten: Hat hier einer Erfahrungen mit der dreist et, oder von solchen gehört? Weiß einer schon genaueres, was Syntace zu diesem Thema (dreifach Kettenführungen) am entwickeln ist?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn mit einem *FreeGA-Fred*



oder GAGA fred  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






dreist et


----------



## Zilli (21. Oktober 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> was gabs den zu kaufen? und wie unnötig wars denn?


ich konsumiere Unterhaltung via Internet ... kostet 34,ebbes im Monat
unnötig ? ... ne, sonst gäbs nix mehr zu schmunzele


----------



## Zilli (21. Oktober 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... der dreist et, ....


a) Is der außerirdische Filmfritze frech geworden 
b) nee, ka Ahnung
c) bist Du auferstanden ???????????????????


----------



## Zilli (21. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oder GAGA fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zilli (21. Oktober 2008)

jez hab ich'se alle verscheucht


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2008)

nee die lauern nur in irgendwelchen dunklen Ecken und denken heimlich ueber gezieltes GA Training nach


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> jez hab ich'se alle verscheucht


ne, war grad nur am Telefon. 



Zilli schrieb:


> a) Is der außerirdische Filmfritze frech geworden
> b) nee, ka Ahnung
> c) bist Du auferstanden ???????????????????


Das ist ne dreifach schaltbare Kettenführung, die theoretisch auch bei meinem E-Type-Umwerfer passen würde. Allerdings steht da halt auch noch diese Ankündigung von Syntace im Raum.... Ich kauf mir was, denn kaufen macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (21. Oktober 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ne, war grad nur am Telefon.
> 
> ........ Ich kauf mir was, denn kaufen macht...


... einen leeren Säckl 

apopo: was is'n das in Deiner Bike-Beschreibung: "....Billy/CBJR" ?


----------



## Zilli (21. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nee die lauern nur in irgendwelchen dunklen Ecken und denken heimlich ueber gezieltes GA Training nach


... und studieren den RMV-Fahrplan für den Rückweg von Sachsenbeachcreek nach Neu-Iesebursch ...


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... einen leeren Säckl
> 
> apopo: was is'n das in Deiner Bike-Beschreibung: "....Billy/CBJR" ?



die Billy ist die Bimmel! 

und CBJR steht für die Crank-Brother Joplin mit Remote-Hebel.

Muß aber sagen, dass letzteres eine Fehlinvestition war. Ich war Anfang des Monats am Comer See und mußte immer, wenn es interessant wurde (und das war es da bergab quasi dauernd...   ), die Sattelstütze komplett versenken. Die 75mm reichen mir überhaupt nicht. Werde versuchen sie wieder abzustoßen und auf die HSK-200 (200mm!!!) von Syntace hoffen. Hoffen vor allen Dingen, dass sie bezahlbar sein wird...


----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn du uns am frankenstein hätts schnaufen gesehen würdest uns verstehen



ich habs letzten Samstag bis hierher vernommen   guck mal im LMB, da gibts bestimmt die eine oder andere 1659 Tour für euch


----------



## missmarple (21. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> guck mal im LMB, da gibts bestimmt die eine oder andere 1659 Tour für euch


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Oktober 2008)

Hier tun sich Abgründe auf. Ich bin entsetzt. 

Diese und nächste Woche habe ich englische Woche. Aber ab November sollte es in Sachen Cityride wieder besser aussehen. 

Und tut mir doch bitte einen Gefallen - haltet dieses unzüchtige Unwort hier raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Oktober 2008)

na bitte! geht doch noch.


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> alles klar bei dir und bei Rocky ?
> 
> ich mach mir ernste Sorgen...



Bei mir ist alles ok!
Ich muss da mal was klar stellen, das war eine Adventure Tour da wir ohne Licht gefahren sind!!!

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bei mir ist alles ok!
> Ich muss da mal was klar stellen, das war eine Adventure Tour da wir ohne Licht gefahren sind!!!
> 
> // Rocky



genau


----------



## Kulminator (22. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bei mir ist alles ok!
> Ich muss da mal was klar stellen, das war eine Adventure Tour da wir ohne Licht gefahren sind!!!
> 
> // Rocky



am Main ist am Main - ob mit oder ohne Licht ... 

Ausserdem führt der echte MRW Adventure-Trail an OF vorbei


----------



## Hopi (22. Oktober 2008)

Na Jungs wie sieht es aus? am Samstag eine letzte Runde WB


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2008)

das heisst WP


----------



## Hopi (22. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das heisst WP



nix da WP  WB  Der Platz an dem Uwe sein Selbstvertrauen zurück erlangen kann


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Oktober 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das ist ne dreifach schaltbare Kettenführung, die theoretisch auch bei meinem E-Type-Umwerfer passen würde. Allerdings steht da halt auch noch diese Ankündigung von Syntace im Raum.... Ich kauf mir was, denn kaufen macht...



passt sie denn auch mit der tiefen Torque Kettenstrebe? Das war/ist ja das Hauptproblem beim Thema KeFü am Torque.


Wenn wieder hochgefahren wird, fahre ich wohl auch nochmal mit  für 15km/400hm 6std unterwegs zu sein ist halt leider doch nicht mein Ding


----------



## maverick65 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Na Jungs wie sieht es aus? am Samstag eine letzte Runde WB


 

Leider nicht , mein Frauchen kommt am WE entweder zu ihren Eltern zur Pflege oder Anfang der Woche heme . 
Selbst wenn ich mitkönnte: was ist, wenn was passiert? Will endlich mein Frauchen selber pflegen


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> nix da WP  WB  Der Platz an dem Uwe sein Selbstvertrauen zurück erlangen kann




wird nix bei mir.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> passt sie denn auch mit der tiefen Torque Kettenstrebe? Das war/ist ja das Hauptproblem beim Thema KeFü am Torque.
> ...



Habe an anderer Stelle gelesen, dass sie sie auch zurück nehmen, wenn sie nicht paßt. Sollte ich also nicht auf die von Syntace warten "können", werde ich berichten, ob sie paßt. 

Habe übrigens gute Erfahrungen mit der Reifenkombi MM vorne und BB hinten gemacht. Kommt mit den meistens Bodenverhältnissen zurecht.


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2008)

@zilli&uwe: ich schreib nicht so gerne sms. das hier geht schneller, langer rede kurzer sinn: morgen 17:45 wurzelbehandlung.


----------



## maverick65 (22. Oktober 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe übrigens gute Erfahrungen mit der Reifenkombi MM vorne und BB hinten gemacht. Kommt mit den meistens Bodenverhältnissen zurecht.


 
Reifenfrage??!! Hier, in diesem Fred??!! Dafür gibt es Diesen hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=309116! Autsch´n-Gelaber von mir begonnen, Tourenfrage für das Wochenende ist in diesem Fred und noch immer nicht geklärt. Wieso wird diesmal dieser Fred nicht geschlossen oder abgemahnt, wie passiert oder in einem anderen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=253711&page=97 ab 2425....
Freeride. Was ist das? Freireiter? Englisch/Deutsch? Immer dieses Schubladendenken. Immer diese Pseudopressefreiheit.

Sorry, mir war gerade so. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Zilli (22. Oktober 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @zilli&uwe: ich schreib nicht so gerne sms. das hier geht schneller, langer rede kurzer sinn: morgen 17:45 wurzelbehandlung.


Ich hatte versucht, Dich telefonisch zu erreichen, wär sogar noch schneller gewesen  ansonsten; gudd lack morsche


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Na Jungs wie sieht es aus? am Samstag eine letzte Runde WB



am samstag wirds bestimmt richtig voll. das wetter soll auch am freitag bestens sein und eventuell kann dann auch der luca mit.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Oktober 2008)

Puuuh, was war das heute abend für ein Zittern. 80 Minuten recht engagiert aber spielerisch doch limitiert agiert, dann bei 'ner Ecke nicht aufgepasst, im Gegenzug den Ausgleich gemacht und zu guter Letzt mit toller Moral einen zwar glücklichen aber sicher nicht unverdienten Sieg eingefahren. Forza SGE.


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. Oktober 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> lass dir anständig was spritzen und sag auch bei angebotenen Opioiden nicht nein. dann hast du auch ohne radeln ein entspanntes wochenende.


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sieg eingefahren. Forza SGE.



licht am ende des tunnels?

da fällt mir doch gleich wieder die nightridenotwendigkeit ein.


----------



## Zilli (22. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Puuuh, was war das heute abend für ein Zittern. 80 Minuten recht engagiert aber spielerisch doch limitiert agiert, dann bei 'ner Ecke nicht aufgepasst, im Gegenzug den Ausgleich gemacht und zu guter Letzt mit toller Moral einen zwar glücklichen aber sicher nicht unverdienten Sieg eingefahren. Forza SGE.


Das sind wahre Fans, die in einem MTB-Fred posten, als wären'se im Eintracht-Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (22. Oktober 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ... Opioiden ....


is das was zum Schlucken statt zum Rauchen  (hab da keine Ahnung, mein Eßzimmer mußte bisher noch nie repariert werden; außer ne Zwangsräumung von zwei Weißheitszähnen an einem Tag)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Oktober 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> frei reiten, frei schreiben. nieder mit der diktatur.....





Zilli schrieb:


> Das sind wahre Fans, die in einem MTB-Fred posten, als wären'se im Eintracht-Forum



Ich befolge doch nur die Anweisungen aus der Eröffnungsposting.


----------



## Zilli (22. Oktober 2008)

Hab gesehen, dass das 2009er Enduro keine Doppelbrückengabel mehr hat, sondern "normale" Fox-Forken 

.... hatte nicht nur ich ein Problemchen mit dem Teil 





.... soll ich es nun als Sammlerstück in den Glaskasten stellen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(jetzt ist zumindest klar, wie es mit einer anderen Gabel aussehen würde)


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. Oktober 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> jetzt ist zumindest klar, wie es mit einer anderen Gabel aussehen würde



...wie ein Stumpjumper...


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2008)

nur schöner 

Grüezi zäme


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> keine Doppelbrückengabel mehr hat, sondern "normale" Fox-Forken


die doppelbrücke ist fürn enduro auch ziemlich fett  



_jazzman_ schrieb:


> ...wie ein Stumpjumper...


na ja 



mzaskar schrieb:


> nur schöner


...und annersder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (23. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die doppelbrücke ist fürn enduro auch zeimlich fett



Sie macht auch keinen Sinn  Damit wollten sie 1. Der Welt beweisen, dass sie alles bauen können (nicht ganz geklappt) und zweitens einen Hauch von Big Bike an das Enduro bringen.


----------



## Hopi (23. Oktober 2008)

Und ich habe heute keine Zeit 




hoffentlich wird es Samstag auch so schööööööööööööööööööööööööööön


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und ich habe heute keine Zeit
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 148680
> 
> ...



wasn das weiße da vorne auf dem boden?


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2008)

Drogen


----------



## Hopi (23. Oktober 2008)

Das steht für Spaß beim austeigen aus dem Lift


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2008)

Davon kann ich mehr bieten 





http://www.titlis.ch/livecam.php


----------



## Hopi (23. Oktober 2008)

ich will auf mein Brett  Meiner Hand geht es auch  fast wieder gut  beim nächsten mal stehe ich den 180er von der Rail (Rutsche)


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2008)

sowas mach ich nicht 

Aber ich geh am Samstag mal das neue Brett ausprobieren, Bindung einstellen und Kaffi Lutz trinken 

mal sehen ob ich das ueberhaupt noch kann ......


Du willst 180 Springen? Versuchs mal mit einem Wakeboard, macht tierisch Laune ist fast wie Snowboard und du kannst wilde Figuren in die Luft zaubern, bevor du auf den Wellen zerschellst 

http://www.impact-film.com/ (Trailer)


----------



## Hopi (23. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sowas mach ich nicht
> 
> Aber ich geh am Samstag mal das neue Brett ausprobieren, Bindung einstellen und Kaffi Lutz trinken
> 
> ...



Habe den 180er schon gestanden! Aber das war nur ein kleiner Kicker den wir am Feldberg hatten. Bei einem Drop ist es doch etwas anders  aber der Winter fängt ja erst an  

Und mit ganz viel Glück gibt es wieder einige Schneetage am Feldberg


----------



## Hopi (23. Oktober 2008)

Habe ich eben in einem Profil gesehen 

Ihr wart doch schon am Osenkopf, haben die das selbst gebaut, oder sind das nur solche sinnfreie Sprünge dort?


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/91635


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Habe ich eben in einem Profil gesehen
> 
> Ihr wart doch schon am Osenkopf, haben die das selbst gebaut, oder sind das nur solche sinnfreie Sprünge dort?
> 
> ...




nix sinnfreie..da gibts schon einige sprünge...schau mal beim schuh2000


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2008)

die andere Art des Freireitens wird wohl am Samstag stattfinden 





Sieht prächtig aus


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Habe ich eben in einem Profil gesehen
> 
> Ihr wart doch schon am Osenkopf, haben die das selbst gebaut, oder sind das nur solche sinnfreie Sprünge dort?
> 
> ...



Warum ist der Sprung sinnfrei?

// Rocky


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2008)

Springen hat doch eh keinen Sinn


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> hoffentlich wird es Samstag auch so schööööööööööööööööööööööööööön



ja wird es und voll...
hat denn niemand morgen dafür zeit? unsuweeeee!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ja wird es und voll...
> hat denn niemand morgen dafür zeit? unsuweeeee!



ich hab keine zeit....


----------



## maverick65 (23. Oktober 2008)

1. kommt es schlimmer als man denkt oder ein unglück kommt selten allein! 
keine panik, petra geht es schon viel besser: sie ist von ihrem morphingedöns runter und merkt jetzt, wo sie noch blessuren davongetragen hat. morgen kommt sie aus dem krankenhaus, erstmal wäsche holen und dann ab zu den eltern. 
physisch ist sie "auf dem besten weg" , ihre psyche hat heute nochmal einen heftigen knacks bekommen: ihr (ex)pferd mußte eingeschläfert werden. 
wohl der ungünstige augenblick...


----------



## Meister Alex (23. Oktober 2008)

Gude,
oh Mann euch beiden bleibt im Moment ja auch nix erspart... Na hoffentlich hilft es was wenn Petra in der nähe ihrer Eltern ist! 
Weiterhin alles Gute vom zur Zeit Magen- Darm Grippe gebeutelten Meister Alex! Daher auch zur Zeit nicht im Sattel und nur selten im Netz.
Tschüssn


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich hab keine zeit....



schade, schade...

...wünsche schnelle genesung für petra und den meister. mav, kopf hoch! alles wird gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (23. Oktober 2008)

Leider nicht Tom  Sabine war die ganze Woche auf Dienstreise und muss morgen in die Firma. Ich habe morgen leider auch einen Termin, aus dem Grund bleibt uns nur der Samstag.

Komm doch Samstag mit  Roadgap geht viel leichter wenn Sabine vorspringt 


Ach so Rocky, zu deiner Frage. Ein Kicker, der keine Landung hat, ist ziemlich dumm, denn Du müsstest richtig schnell sein, damit der Landewinkel flacher wird. Bei dem Ding ballert es dich nur in die Luft und dann fällt man wie ein Stein zu Boden. In Beerfelden haben sie ja auch einige Kicker die keinen Sinn machen. Vergleich es mit einem Table, wenn Du die Landung richtig erwischst, merkst Du das aufsetzen nur noch sehr leicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2008)

schon wieder gaga  gehabt...das wird zur gewohnheit, diesmal mit zilli
die runde hat 42,7km...ist also gar nicht soviel, aber immerhin


----------



## Zilli (23. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schon wieder gaga  gehabt...das wird zur gewohnheit, diesmal mit zilli...


Bitte keine despektierlichen Äußerungen, das war ne ganz spezielle Tour....


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Komm doch Samstag mit  Roadgap geht viel leichter wenn Sabine vorspringt



meinst du nicht das es massen von leuten gibt? wann wollt ihr denn starten? eventuell kann ich euch im ulle mitnehmen. drei fahrer+ bigbike ist kein problem und würde die fahrtkosten minimieren.


----------



## Hopi (24. Oktober 2008)

mhmm ja und nein  und ja

Wir wollten eigentlich recht früh starten, damit wir so gegen 10:30 dort sind. Und voll wird es bestimmt, aber das ist doch egal  morgens 2 bis 3 mal auf die DH und dann wird Stunden  vor dem Roadgap seniert 

Auf der DH könnten wir die double üben  (Sabine muss sich da auch noch überwinden) und Ihr werdet sehen, die sind ganz einfach. So geht der Tag auch rum und man braucht nicht dauernd am Lift stehen. 

Kommst Du zu uns? Hast Du eigentlich dein Laufrad schon gemacht? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> gegen 10:30 dort sind



das heisst wir sollten gegen 900 starten. schick mir doch ne pn wegen treffpunkt in of und so. ich wäre halt gerne 1800 zurück in f.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ted77 (24. Oktober 2008)

war heute in WiBe... ganze 15 Leute im Park..Streckenzustand naja bis oh mann .. morgens sind die ganzen konstruktionen aus holz mit vorsicht zu geniessen.. holz+Matsch+Nässe = Batsch!!

viel Spass euch


----------



## Hopi (24. Oktober 2008)

Beim Roadgap muss man nicht lenken


----------



## Ted77 (25. Oktober 2008)

auch wieder wahr... auf jeden fall wird bei Holz jedes Bremsmanöver sofort bestraft...


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. Oktober 2008)

ja, das stimmt- beim roadgap muss man weder bremsen noch lenken!

@ ratte&hopi: danke fürs vorturnen am gap.
@ rest: verpasst wurde ein schöner saisonabschluss? versüsst mit fotographischen aufnahmen vom 4er drop und roadgap.
genossen, der jahresplan wurde somit erfüllt.


----------



## ratte (25. Oktober 2008)

Tom im Tiefflug:







Yap, Wetter absolut in Ordnung, nix los, Boden ein wenig schmierig, aber ansonsten ein gelungener Saisonabschluss.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Oktober 2008)

Respekt. 

Aber für mich ist das nichts. Ich bleibe erst mal auf Bordsteinkantenniveau, das ist für den Anfang hoch genug.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Oktober 2008)

heut kann man zum letzten mal mim bus zum sandplacken......und ich hab keine zeit..



sieht aus als wär nächsten dienstag einigermaßen gutes wetter, ideal für ne abenteurtourfreireitertour mit abschluß in frankfurt...


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> heut kann man zum letzten mal mim bus zum sandplacken......und ich hab keine zeit..
> 
> 
> 
> sieht aus als wär nächsten dienstag einigermaßen gutes wetter, ideal für ne abenteurtourfreireitertour mit abschluß in frankfurt...



du meinst, dass du dir keine zeit hierfür nehmen kannst. 

ja, sieht so aus als ob das arktische kältetief am di schon vorbeigezogen ist. wäre schön, wenn sich ein nightride entwickelt. ansonsten


----------



## schu2000 (27. Oktober 2008)

Bullhead Mountain-Saisonabschlussvideo von gestern mit zwei Testbikes von Canfield Brothers  





Musik anmachen net vergessen!




Bessere Qualität gibts bei Vimeo

geil geil geil geil geil wars


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. Oktober 2008)

angesichts dieser bilder ist der ärger es dieses jahr nicht zum oko geschafft zu haben um so grösser.

nächstes jahr ein muss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (27. Oktober 2008)

Tom ich glaube der Park sollte mal ins Auge gefasst werden 

http://www.lac-blanc.com/bike-park/de/bikepark.htm


----------



## Hot Rod1 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Tom ich glaube der Park sollte mal ins Auge gefasst werden
> 
> http://www.lac-blanc.com/bike-park/de/bikepark.htm




Da will ich aber auch mit


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2008)

Das liegt ja nahe an meiner Heimfahrtstrecke ZH - SB - ZH 

Da könnt ma ja mal eine Stop einlegen


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Oktober 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Da will ich aber auch mit



Er lebt noch....


----------



## Hopi (27. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da könnt ma ja mal eine Stop einlegen







> Da will ich aber auch mit



Aber sicher doch  habe mich schon gewundert, warum Du dich nicht am Samstag für WB gemeldet hast


----------



## Hot Rod1 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch  habe mich schon gewundert, warum Du dich nicht am Samstag für WB gemeldet hast



Leider habe ich im Moment ne ganze Menge zu tun  sonst wäre ich auf jeden Fall mit dabei gewesen!
Es sah nach einer ganzen Menge Spaß aus, wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe 

Gruß an die Gemeinde,
Marco


----------



## Hot Rod1 (27. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Er lebt noch....



Wer? Der Holzmichel?


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Tom ich glaube der Park sollte mal ins Auge gefasst werden
> 
> http://www.lac-blanc.com/bike-park/de/bikepark.htm



naja, so spektakulär präsentiert sich der park im video nicht. auch wenn es 300hm sind, erscheint mir der aufwand für nen ausflug dorthin unverhältnismässig. im elsass lässt sich zwar gut schnabulieren, doch so richtig ziehts mich nicht zum erbfeind.
kann man ja mal im auge behalten.

in d sind in den letzten jahren viele bikeparks entstanden und meinereiner kennt leider nur die wenigsten. das will ich unbedingt ändern. die kohle bleibt im lande und die benötigte infrastruktur (bergrettung, unfallkliniken) ist halbwegs intakt u. ohne umwege über irgendwelche versicherungen nutzbar.

nächstes jahr möchte ich mal so richtig gas geben, doch das hatte ich mir für dieses auch schon vorgenommen...

andererseits wäre es übertrieben rumzujammern: wir hatten/haben eine schöne saison mit vielen gemeinsamen höhepunkten. dafür möchte ich mich recht herzlich bei einigen der in diesem fred versammelten, bedanken.
alleine radeln macht mir keinen spass  u. ist aus meiner sicht arschgefährlich. 

und sollte es zu einer gewohnheit werde, dass ich so viele runde dinger in meinen, hier veröffentlichen, ergüssen verwende, dann bitte ich um massregelung.


----------



## Hopi (27. Oktober 2008)

Das Video soll dem Park wohl nicht ganz gerecht werden. Als wir in der Pfalz waren meinten Marc und Tina der Park wäre eine Reise wert. 

Der Ochsenkopf scheint auch ganz nett zu sein, aber der ist auch nicht mal eben um die Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (27. Oktober 2008)

wird schon. ich dachte an eine mehrtägige tour zu den verschiedensten locations in d. so ich muse hierfür habe, werde ich nen grossen plan entwerfen. man muss nur öffnungszeiten und geographische lage korrelationsoptimiert koordinieren. ideal wäre fürs völlige gelingen eine  reisewettereinbindung, welche wiederum eine nichttermingebundene reisegesellschaft verlangt. utopisch..


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2008)

und nebenbei eine "neue" Formel für ein mathematisches Problem (Handlungsreisender) finden


----------



## schu2000 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der Ochsenkopf scheint auch ganz nett zu sein, aber der ist auch nicht mal eben um die Ecke



Ochsenkopf ist in der Tat ganz nett! Aber speziell den oberen Teil muss man schon mögen, da ist es nämlich schon arg verblockt, felsig und steil...weiter unten wirds dann gemäßigter was die Verblocktheit angeht und dafür schneller und wurzeliger. Den oberen Abschnitt kann man mit einer Highspeed-Abfahrt auf einer Skipiste umfahren mit nem kleinen Sprung mittendrin. Den Ochsenkopf kennen ja ein paar von euch schon selbst  Außerdem gibts dort noch ein paar inoffzielle Strecken und Abschnitte.
Davon abgesehen schauts bei uns hier im Eck (bzw. im Großraum) eigentlich gar nicht mal so schlecht aus. Abgesehen vom Ochsenkopf ist das gesamte Fichtelgebirge recht nett zum Freeriden, allerdings muss man dann selbst bergauf fahren. Dann gibts noch das was ja die Heimat bzw. in der Nähe derselbigen von Herrn Dschugaschwili zu sein scheint, der Bikepark Silbersattel. Die Anfahrt dorthin dauert von mir aus in etwa so lange wie zum Ochsenkopf (ca. 45 Min.). Dann gibts seit Sommer diesen Jahres noch Osternohe in der Nürnberger Gegend, Fahrzeit ca. 80 Minuten. Und ein Stück weiter, im Bayerischen Wald, ist dann der Geißkopf, dorthin ist man dann allerdings 2,5-3 Stunden unterwegs. Wobei sich der Geißkopf aber definitiv für zwei Tage lohnt weils dort einige verschiedene Strecken gibt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Oktober 2008)

Na ja, wir sind an besagtem Wochenende ja auch gut 3 Stunden einfach unterwegs gewesen. Allerdings verbunden mit einem Rundrumsorglospaket.

Solange neben guten Strecken für ausreichend feste und flüssige Nahrung gesorgt ist, steht einer Neuauflage im neuen Jahr doch nichts entgegen.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2008)

schaut auch das bild mal an,
fahrer ist Harald Phillip
fotograf Bannockburn
total krass....


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2008)

Mein täglicher Weg zur Arbeit 

Ich finde das ist verrückt  Man läuft dort mit mindestens einer Hand am Seil, wenn nicht sogar mit einem Klettersteigset ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2008)

ich würd da gar nie nicht laufen...nicht mal mit zwei händen am seil 



Harald Philipp schrieb:


> ähm... okay, ich muss zugeben, an dieser Stelle bin ich hauptsächlich fürs Foto (und für den Nervenkitzel ) ein paar Meter aufs Rad gestiegen. Oben drüber wäre es - und nach unten raus war es fahrbar, aber die fette Stufe in der Mitte in Verbindung mit dem Abgrund ist mir zu böse gewesen.
> 
> Alle weiteren Bilder aus der Serie (die gibts auf Colins Flickr-Seite http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157608395792181/) sind bei komplett gefahrenen Stellen entstanden.




aber trotzdem...*schwießausbruch*


----------



## Maggo (28. Oktober 2008)

die haben doch drogen genommen.aber so ist das halt, vorallem will/muss der harald ja sein geld mit biken verdienen. da will keiner bilder sehn wie der mann mit schrittgeschwindigkeit ne wab langdüst.


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

Siehste Uwe, das meine ich, selbst ein 5m Drop ist vernüftiger als so eine Nummer.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Siehste Uwe, das meine ich, selbst ein 5m Drop ist vernüftiger als so eine Nummer.



wer will schon vernüftig sein....


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2008)

Na dann können wir ja dropen gehen


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2008)

irgendwann mal..wenn ich alt genug bin unds eh nicht mehr draufankommt....bürgersteig trau ich mich ja schon


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2008)

Hier gibt es noch mehr Verrückte in anderen Sportarten 

http://www.eoft.eu/programm/


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. Oktober 2008)

@ unsuwe, rocky: wie nass wars denn gestern im dunklen wald?

die dropgeschichten werden meineserachtens etwas überbewertet. technisch eher harmlos, führen gestandene drops aus grossen höhen aber zu grösseren selbstvertrauen bei kleineren kanten während einer downhill/freerideabfahrt.
das harald nur fürs foto gepost hat, war aus dem im bild ersichtlichen streckenverlauf wohl für jeden erkennbar der rad fährt. kommt halt fett rüber...


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Oktober 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @ unsuwe, rocky: wie nass wars denn gestern im dunklen wald?
> 
> die dropgeschichten werden meineserachtens etwas überbewertet. technisch eher harmlos, führen gestandene drops aus grossen höhen aber zu grösseren selbstvertrauen bei kleineren kanten während einer downhill/freerideabfahrt.
> das harald nur fürs foto gepost hat, war aus dem im bild ersichtlichen streckenverlauf wohl für jeden erkennbar der rad fährt. kommt halt fett rüber...



War nur von unten nass! Nur im Wald ist es mit meinen Reifen (Schwalbe Marathon) nicht so griffig. Die Strecke ist aber schön zu fahren und wir waren auch recht zügig unterwegs. Ich muss schon sagen das "mit Licht fährt es sich besser".

// Rocky


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2008)

scheint eine interessante Alternative zu den Five Ten zu sein 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5254019&postcount=235

obwohl FiveTen etwas ähnliches im Angebot hat 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5254164&postcount=242


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ted77 (29. Oktober 2008)

..die hohen Five ten sind glaub ich das sig. modell von NAthan Rennee.. wenn sie jemand haben möchte so solle er sich beeilen.. wenn ersma das 2009er modell draussen ist.. ist Schluss mit der Pracht

dann geht das Gejammer nämlich los : Ach,,, hätte ich doch bloss..

Das Nachfolgemodell sieht nämlich absolut zum :kotz: aus

Wenn man sonst mit 5/tens zufrieden ist ( grip, verarbeitung und Aussehen) kann man hier bedenkenlos zugreifen..


abgesehen davon gibbet die schwarzen normalen 5 10 auch in hoch.. ohne Saisonbedingte Änderungen


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Oktober 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> ..die hohen Five ten sind glaub ich das sig. modell von NAthan Rennee.. wenn sie jemand haben möchte so solle er sich beeilen.. wenn ersma das 2009er modell draussen ist.. ist Schluss mit der Pracht
> 
> dann geht das Gejammer nämlich los : Ach,,, hätte ich doch bloss..
> 
> ...




hab die schwarzen, da ist aber die schnürsenkelhalterung ausgerissen...die gelben vom harald find ich aber auch cool...nur hätt ich gern ein paar wasserdichte


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab die schwarzen, da ist aber die schnürsenkelhalterung ausgerissen...die gelben vom harald find ich aber auch cool...nur hätt ich gern ein paar wasserdichte



Die sind gelb und wasserdicht


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2008)

gibt es bei five ten, siehe zweiten Link, oder das was ich hab. Auf den CB 5050 funzen die nähmlich prächtig  und sind Wasserdicht .... wenn's Wasser drin ist läuft es nicht mehr raus .-.----- bleibt aber warm


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Die sind gelb und wasserdicht





Was anderes war ja nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was anderes war ja nicht zu erwarten.



Wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## MissQuax (29. Oktober 2008)

Bin wieder da!   

Gestern hat Mav mich bei meinen (Pflege-)Eltern abgeholt und zu sich nach Hause gebracht. Ich bin so froh wieder in unseren eigenen 4 Wänden zu sein.

Es geht mir schon etwas besser, morgens nach dem Aufstehen fühle ich mich zwar noch immer wie von einer Dampfwalze überrollt (Brustkorb und Wirbelsäule nehmen das Liegen die ganze Nacht in nur einer Position  auf dem Rücken  richtig übel, das legt sich aber gottseidank innerhalb ca. 1 Stunde. 

Insgesamt sind die Schmerzen erträglich, das hammermäßige Schmerzmittel kann nach und nach reduziert werden (schade, das Zeug macht eine Weile nach der Einnahme so richtig schön high ) und die Zeit der Maulsperre  geht langsam dem Ende zu, wobei da meine Euphorie gedämpft wird durch die Tatsache, dass ich selbst dann noch 6 Wochen lang nur weiche Kost (also nix was man fest beißen oder kauen muss, sondern Kartoffeln, Nudeln, gekochtes Gemüse, Weißbrot etc.) zu mir nehmen darf. Der Döner, der mir seit Tagen als "das 1. große Fressen nach der Maulsperrenentfernung" im Kopf rumspukt, fällt also erstmal aus.  

*Aber insgesamt gehts langsam aber sicher bergauf, damits auch hoffentlich bald wieder schnell (aber ebenfalls sicher) bergab gehen kann!*   

*Ich danke allen hier im Forum für die lieben Genesungswünsche und das Mitgefühl! Habe mich riesig darüber gefreut* und es war gerade im Krankenhaus immer eine willkommene Abwechslung, wenn Mav mir über neue Postings Bericht erstattet hat.

*Also nochmals ganz herzlichen Dank und bis bald  hoffentlich dann wieder auf 2 Rädern!* 

Liebe Grüße,

MissQuax


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2008)

Welcome back and good luck


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Oktober 2008)

@MissQuax: schön das du wieder da bist, wurde auch zeit 

[klugschei$$ermod=on]

den rest kriegst auch noch rum

[klugschei$$mod=aus]

...und kann man den döner nicht durch ne mühle oder nen hexler 


sozusagen erstmal dönerbrei zum eingewöhnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (29. Oktober 2008)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Bin wieder da!


Na schön zu lesen. Weiterhin gute Genesung (bei der persönlichen Pflege, die Du nun erfährst, sollte dat in nullkommanixwaswerden ).



MissQuax schrieb:


> .... und die Zeit der Maulsperre  geht langsam dem Ende zu,....


Gut das Du mich gerade daran erinnerst; ich muß morgen mal nen Termin bei meiner Zahnärztin machen wg. dem jährlichem Check und Bonusheftgedöns .

@Lugxx: Das mit dem Rest-Holz hat auch ohne Probleme geklappt.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist es wie Weihnachten, es schneit 

Happy Christmas


----------



## Hopi (29. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hier ist es wie Weihnachten, es schneit
> 
> Happy Christmas



Bilder


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2008)

Plauscherfred


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Oktober 2008)

Tut gut endlich mal wieder gute nachrichten zu lesen. Welcome back. 

Soso, da hat Frau Holle also die Saison eröffnet. Na mal sehen ob's den angekündigten Schneefall auf unseren Höhen auch gibt.

@Rocky - deine konstruktiven Hinweise eröffnen stets neue Horizonte.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2008)

Was ist denn mit derr SGE los?? Am Samstag muss wohl ein Sieg her???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (30. Oktober 2008)

@ Mrs. Quax (Mav): Willkommen zurück! Vielleicht gibts ja bald Michshakes mit Dönergeschmack! Freue mich auf jeden Fall für dich das es aufwärts geht.
Kein Wunder bei der Betreuung durch unseren Renè.
Weiterhin alles gute vom Meister Alex


----------



## MissQuax (30. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @MissQuax: schön das du wieder da bist, wurde auch zeit


 
Danke! 



> [klugschei$$ermod=on]
> 
> den rest kriegst auch noch rum
> 
> [klugschei$$mod=aus]


 
Klar doch, Unkraut vergeht nicht! 



> ...und kann man den döner nicht durch ne mühle oder nen hexler
> 
> sozusagen erstmal dönerbrei zum eingewöhnen


 
So Ähnliches hab' ich ausprobiert. Fazit: :kotz:
Da warte ich doch lieber noch etwas, bevor ich mir den Appetit auf Döner versaue.

LG, MissQuax


----------



## MissQuax (30. Oktober 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Na schön zu lesen. Weiterhin gute Genesung (bei der persönlichen Pflege, die Du nun erfährst, sollte dat in nullkommanixwaswerden ).


 
Danke! Nur mit dem Biken wird's wohl trotzdem etwas länger dauern, da ist noch lange nicht dran zu denken. 

LG, auch an Sabine!


----------



## MissQuax (30. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Tut gut endlich mal wieder gute nachrichten zu lesen. Welcome back.


 
Auch Dir vielen Dank. Freue mich auch sehr wieder daheim zu sein und regelmäßig im Forum lesen zu können.

LG, MissQuax


----------



## MissQuax (30. Oktober 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> @ Mrs. Quax (Mav): Willkommen zurück! Vielleicht gibts ja bald Michshakes mit Dönergeschmack! Freue mich auf jeden Fall für dich das es aufwärts geht.
> Kein Wunder bei der Betreuung durch unseren Renè.
> Weiterhin alles gute vom Meister Alex


 
Lieben Dank, wir können die Tage ja mal telefonieren.

Bis dann,
MissQuax


----------



## schu2000 (30. Oktober 2008)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Nur mit dem Biken wird's wohl trotzdem etwas länger dauern, da ist noch lange nicht dran zu denken.



Nur keine Hektik, das wird schon! Und außerdem: Vorfreude ist doch bekanntlich die schönste Freude 

Gute Besserung weiterhin!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Oktober 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit derr SGE los?? Am Samstag muss wohl ein Sieg her???



Sie spielen erst am Sonntag gegen Gladbach. Gestern hat mir die Darbietung der Eintracht gut gefallen - mehr ist im Moment nicht drin. Und so wie die Mannschaft in der aktuellen Situatuion agiert hat, gebührt ihr der höchste Respekt.

Lieber raufe ich mir die Haare, rege mich auf, ärgere mich, bin verzweifelt, ohnmächtig aber auch begeistert, gerührt und immer wieder auf's nächste Spiel gespannt - in guten wie in schlechten Zeiten - als dass ich auch nur einen Funken Gefühl für diesen emotionslosen Verein mit seinem achsotollen Stadion im Schatten der Müllhalde verschwende.

Gut, die Bayern sind die Bayern und haben auch eine gewisse individuelle Klasse, die sie ggü. den meisten der anderen Bundesligisten überlegen macht. Aber die oben genannten Attribute lassen sie gänzlich vermissen, sie wecken keine Emotionen und mittlerweile ist der ganze Verein so mainstream und ohne Charaktere an denen man sich reiben kann, dass eigentlich nur noch Claqueure ohne eigene Meinung im Erfolgsfall Sympathie bekunden.

Die Toten Hosen haben es absolut zutreffend und unnachahmlich beschrieben. In diesem Sinne

Forza SGE.


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Oktober 2008)

Ot!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sie spielen erst am Sonntag gegen Gladbach. Gestern hat mir die Darbietung der Eintracht gut gefallen - mehr ist im Moment nicht drin. Und so wie die Mannschaft in der aktuellen Situatuion agiert hat, gebührt ihr der höchste Respekt.
> 
> Lieber raufe ich mir die Haare, rege mich auf, ärgere mich, bin verzweifelt, ohnmächtig aber auch begeistert, gerührt und immer wieder auf's nächste Spiel gespannt - in guten wie in schlechten Zeiten - als dass ich auch nur einen Funken Gefühl für diesen emotionslosen Verein mit seinem achsotollen Stadion im Schatten der Müllhalde verschwende.
> 
> ...






RESPEKT!!!!!


Free Poldi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ot!





Maggo schrieb:


> frei reiten, frei schreiben. nieder mit der diktatur.....



Ich erinnere nur an den ersten Beitrag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. Oktober 2008)

Hoi Bruder

ganz mein Reden ==> Sado Maso Studio Waldstadion immer noch besser wie im Schlauchboot sitzen 

Wenn ich es schaff komm ich mal wieder für ein Spiel rum


----------



## maverick65 (31. Oktober 2008)

Ja wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie? Heute noch keinen Eintrag! Das geht ja mal garnicht!: 

Heute im Hibike voll die alten und neuen Bekannten getroffen. Meister Alex und die Offebacher im Schleptau, noch nen Bekannten aus Camberg...

Für Petra nach nem neuen FF-Helm geguckt (wird wohl wieder der Gleiche ), Griffe für ihre Carbonschwuchtel und noch Regenjacken gekauft. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. November 2008)

guggsd du:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh7Ca03sqKE


----------



## Hopi (1. November 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> guggsd du:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh7Ca03sqKE


----------



## maverick65 (2. November 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> guggsd du:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh7Ca03sqKE


 

alter schwede... 

hut ab!


----------



## ratte (2. November 2008)

So, Wochenende wieder rum.

Zum Fahren war vom Wetter her ganz angenehm, der Boden war heute ideal zum Rutschen üben in Kurven und über Wurzeln.
Aus eigener Erfahrung (wohl eher Erfliegung) ist von abrupten Bremsmanövern auf feuchtem Laub immer noch abzuraten.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. November 2008)

Stimmt. Aber so ein schöner Laubteppich dämpft den Aufprall.


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. November 2008)

@ bruder: nach diesem fabulösen sieg kein wort über die sge aus deinem munde?

@mav: das kurze jumpvideo ist für petra. da sie ja genau weiss was für ein weichei ich bin, soll es ihr helfen übern berg und gezielt wieder runter zu kommen. du weisst sie hats drauf und wird deshalb denn rodgap in der nächsten saison meistern. das ist eine prophetie, die ich völlig ernst meine! 
den 4er braucht kein mensch- ist eher nur ein schwanzvergleich...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. November 2008)

Dazu fehlt mir heute die Kraft.

Erst werde ich stundenlang die Berge raufgehetzt und brauche ich 2 große Stück Käsekuchen um meinen ausgemergelten Körper wieder zu stärken.  Dann gewinnt die SGE im Strafraum jeden, aber auch J.E.D.E.N. Kopfball, ehe F&F den Friedhelm wieder funkeln lassen. 

Ich bin noch so mitgenommen, ich kann die Finger im Moment einfach noch nicht über die Tasten fliegen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (2. November 2008)

hier kann man sich zum saisonabschluss noch einen contest geben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5267555&postcount=8


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hier kann man sich zum saisonabschluss noch einen contest geben:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5267555&postcount=8



pfui deifel...


do. wirds wohl wieder mal ne runde geben...

@tom: heb mal deinen arsch hoch und seh zu das du um 18:00 bei mir bist

ja und wenn sonst noch jemand lust hat....wird ne interdiziplinäre tour, eine lass uns mal schauen ob man nicht doch irgendwie verständnis für die lycra träger aufbringen kann....bissi mehr wie 40 km...nicht zu schnell...kommunikativ...wenn wir wollen können wir im anschluß ins maincafe


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. November 2008)

kann man auf einer solchen tour nicht den mimipark in mörfelden einbinden?
fände ich recht interessant...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> kann man auf einer solchen tour nicht den mimipark in mörfelden einbinden?
> fände ich recht interessant...



kann man alles...aber im dunkeln


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. November 2008)

man könnte funktionierendes licht mitnehmen. schadet übrigens auch unterwegs nichts...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> man könnte funktionierendes licht mitnehmen. schadet übrigens auch unterwegs nichts...



wie langweilig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2008)

.


----------



## Zilli (2. November 2008)

Guude,


Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...do. wirds wohl wieder mal ne runde geben...
> @tom: heb mal deinen arsch hoch und seh zu das du um 18:00 bei mir bist
> ja und wenn sonst noch jemand lust hat....wird ne interdiziplinäre tour, eine lass uns mal schauen ob man nicht doch irgendwie verständnis für die lycra träger aufbringen kann....bissi mehr wie 40 km...nicht zu schnell...kommunikativ...wenn wir wollen können wir im anschluß ins maincafe


Könnte was werden. Auch wenn ich Do. direkt aus dem Südostschwarzwald einfliegen/-fahren müßte, könnte es klappen  (Lampe ist ja noch vom letzten Tourversuch geladen )



dschugaschwili schrieb:


> kann man auf einer solchen tour nicht den mimipark in mörfelden einbinden?
> fände ich recht interessant...


Ich werde Mi. abend nochmal schauen/fragen, ob es tatsächlich dazu kommt. Dann würde ich das Speci statt der Lycraschleuder ins Auto nehmen ...


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. November 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude,
> 
> Auch wenn ich Do. direkt aus dem Südostschwarzwald einfliegen/-fahren müßte, könnte es klappen  (Lampe ist ja noch vom letzten Tourversuch geladen )



wohnst du jetzt im blackforest?


----------



## Zilli (3. November 2008)

Hi,


dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wohnst du jetzt im blackforest?


was das Biken und Ski fahr'n betrifft: schön wär's. (jaaaaa, ich habe nicht ein einziges Board, sondern quasi ein Stereo-Board; für jeden Fuß eins ) 
Nee, da hockt die Konzernzentrale und da muß ich vllt. am Donnerstag dort sein; entscheidet sich aber erst Mittwoch-Mittag.


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. November 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was das Biken und Ski fahr'n betrifft: schön wär's. (jaaaaa, ich habe nicht ein einziges Board, sondern quasi ein Stereo-Board; für jeden Fuß eins )
> Nee, da hockt die Konzernzentrale und da muß ich vllt. am Donnerstag dort sein; entscheidet sich aber erst Mittwoch-Mittag.



mit skifahrern hab ich nicht mehr probleme wie mit snowboardern.

schlimmer ist, dass ich morgen die antwort auf alle fragen bin.

macht nachdenklich...


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2008)

Bekommst du Besuch der südlich von Frankfurt liegende Gemeinde


----------



## schu2000 (4. November 2008)

Hehe hab am Sonntag mal meine neue Cam getestet 

http://www.vimeo.com/2137318

@mav: habs nochmal in besserer Qualität hochgeladen schaut jetzt a weng besser aus und Audio is jetzt auch ok


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2008)

ei gude wie!

gleich gehts mit iggi auf den Feldi und oder Alden, ein bisschen Material sammeln


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2008)

Schlamm


----------



## Hopi (4. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schlamm



Ach, so schlammig war das nicht am Sonntag  also wird es jetzt noch trockener sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. November 2008)

jap jap
war heute alles relativ trocken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schlamm



Kaum Schlamm - Einfach nur Fun!


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2008)

Hier wurde schon wieder der Wald gefegt  heute am morgen noch Laub ohne Ende und jetzt am Abend ein fein, säuberlich gefegter Waldweg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hier wurde schon wieder der Wald gefegt  heute am morgen noch Laub ohne Ende und jetzt am Abend ein fein, säuberlich gefegter Waldweg



Tja, in der Schweiz muss alles seine Ordnung haben 

Ein sehr schönes kleines, feines, ordentliches, aber auch teurers Ländle


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2008)

dafür gibt es mehr Menschen in einem normalen Anstellungsverhältnis, auch wenn sie den Wald fegen und dafür einen Lohn empfangen von dem es sich Leben lässt ......


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hehe hab am Sonntag mal meine neue Cam getestet
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/2137318
> 
> @mav: habs nochmal in besserer Qualität hochgeladen schaut jetzt a weng besser aus und Audio is jetzt auch ok



schöne aufnahmen.

do wird bei mir definitiv nichts. leider...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> dafür gibt es mehr Menschen in einem normalen Anstellungsverhältnis, auch wenn sie den Wald fegen und dafür einen Lohn empfangen von dem es sich Leben lässt ......



 Yepp - Ich mag die Schweiz auch sehr gerne


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hier wurde schon wieder der Wald gefegt  heute am morgen noch Laub ohne Ende und jetzt am Abend ein fein, säuberlich gefegter Waldweg



das mit dem gefegten wald hab ich in der pfalz auch schon erlebt....weiß irgendjemand wieso sowas gemacht wird...doch noicht nur weils gut aussieht




dschugaschwili schrieb:


> schöne aufnahmen.
> 
> do wird bei mir definitiv nichts. leider...



das leider glaub ich dir nicht


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hehe hab am Sonntag mal meine neue Cam getestet
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/2137318
> 
> @mav: habs nochmal in besserer Qualität hochgeladen schaut jetzt a weng besser aus und Audio is jetzt auch ok



Die ein oder andere Einstellung ist aber sehr Seasons-inspiriert, oder? 

Ansonsten ein sehr nettes Filmchen. Eine Frage sei aber erlaubt. Wenn's im Fichtel Forrest so oft den Berg runtergeht, warum sind wir eigentlich dauernd bergauf gefahren. An dem Streckenprofil müssen wir für nächstes Jahr unbedingt noch etwas arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das mit dem gefegten wald....weiß irgendjemand wieso sowas gemacht wird...



 N F C


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. November 2008)

Ich bin für Donnerstag ebenfalls raus, ab 22.00 h ist Eiszeit angesagt.


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das leider glaub ich dir nicht



daran kann ich leider nichts ändern.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> daran kann ich leider nichts ändern.



doch hättest das leider weglassen können....hab heut den markus beim bikemax gesehen...demnächst dürfte es soweit sein...dann ist wieder einer mehr papa


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. November 2008)

vielleicht kommt er auf grund des anstehenden geschreies jetzt wieder öfters aufs rad...


----------



## schu2000 (4. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...heute am morgen noch Laub ohne Ende...



Also ich hätts ja nicht gedacht, aber ich find Laub macht ja mal richtig Spaß  so richtig geiles Rumgerutsche und -geschlittere 



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die ein oder andere Einstellung ist aber sehr Seasons-inspiriert, oder?



Ähm nööö. Glaubs mir oder auch nicht, aber ich hab bisher weder Seasons noch sonst einen der einschlägig bekannten Bikefilme gesehen. Hab mir halt gedacht des könnt net schlecht ausschauen die Kamera an den entsprechenden Stellen zu platzieren. Wenn man allein ist und man nen Gorillapod als Stativ hat is man ja recht flexibel 



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ansonsten ein sehr nettes Filmchen. Eine Frage sei aber erlaubt. Wenn's im Fichtel Forrest so oft den Berg runtergeht, warum sind wir eigentlich dauernd bergauf gefahren. An dem Streckenprofil müssen wir für nächstes Jahr unbedingt noch etwas arbeiten.



Fichtel Forest? Also das Video is im Frankonia Forest entstanden. Das mitm Fichtel war das andere Mittelgebirge mitm Ochsenkopf, das is von mir ein paar Kilometer entfernt. Aber das Video täuscht auch ein bisschen. Der erste Trail ist innerhalb von einer Minute (wenn überhaupt) schon wieder zu Ende (allerdings auch nur fünf Minuten An- bzw. Auffahrt), der zweite is zwar a weng länger, dafür muss man dafür auch a bissl mehr bergauf und zwischendrin is der Trail oft recht flach.
Aber es wird noch mehr kommen, hab schon noch einige Ideen für weitere Aufnahmen, und zwei oder drei andere Locations in meiner direkten Umgebung hab ich auch noch auf Lager  allerdings bräucht ich nen Kameramann. Zwischendurch wär mal der ein oder andere Schwenk net schlecht und den Gorillapod kann man doch nicht immer dort platzieren wo man will...


edit: sorry ich schreib immer zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> vielleicht kommt er auf grund des anstehenden geschreies jetzt wieder öfters aufs rad...



er hat sich ein kleines stadtbike zusammengebaut...nur eine bremse, die hinten...höchstens 24 zoll...und wenn man nen bunny hop oder auch nur versetzen will, tuts anschleißend im rücken weh...der verrückte kerl 


@schuh: bin gespannt auf die nächsten vids...


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> doch hättest das leider weglassen können....hab heut den markus beim bikemax gesehen...demnächst dürfte es soweit sein...dann ist wieder einer mehr papa



Was machst du beim bikemax, du wolltest dich bei mir melden?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was machst du beim bikemax, du wolltest dich bei mir melden?



was gräbst du am frühen morgen schon wieder an meiner frau rum?

hab nen film abgegeben...dazu war zeit genug


morgen abend biken...18:00 wie gewohnt


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was gräbst du am frühen morgen schon wieder an meiner frau rum?
> 
> hab nen film abgegeben...dazu war zeit genug
> 
> ...



Wenn sie am Zaun steht und auf mich wartet.........


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wenn sie am Zaun steht und auf mich wartet.........




na die kann was erleben wenn ich heimkomm...


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na die kann was erleben wenn ich heimkomm...



Ich denke sie würde sich freuen mal was zu erleben........


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2008)

Popcorn und Coke sind geordert


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2008)

Hi Rocky, 

du als alter Livigniohase hast vielleicht eine Antwort für diesen armen Menschen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5275248#post5275248


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> du als alter Livigniohase hast vielleicht eine Antwort für diesen armen Menschen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5275248#post5275248



Nee sorry war im Hotel (sehr gut)!
// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

du reicher kerl ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2008)

@ Luca

Dies (15 -16 Nov Kaunertal; 22  23 Nov Sölden) wäre ein guter Tip zum Board testen ...... Rossignol baut einen fantastischen Freerider. Meist sind auf den Gletschern auch noch andere BRands vertreten und dann kannst dich müde schreddern


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

morgen um 1800 ist wieder abenteuertour...ca. 40 km vielleicht auch 50 km je nachdem ob wir am airport vorbei oder drumrum fahren....


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2008)

Da würde ich aber schon mal Licht einpacken


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da würde ich aber schon mal Licht einpacken



Weichei oder besser "nightridemitlichtamradhabenfahrer"


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2008)

und mitlichtamhelmfahrer


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

PAH...du CCler


----------



## Hopi (5. November 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich bin für Donnerstag ebenfalls raus, ab 22.00 h ist Eiszeit angesagt.



Gehst Du wieder rutschen


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2008)

Ich gebs wenigstesn zu  und mache nicht 40 km GAGA Training und reden von Freireiten weil die Batterien an der Lampe leer sind


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich gebs wenigstesn zu  und mache nicht 40 km GAGA Training und reden von Freireiten weil die Batterien an der Lampe leer sind



Batterien waren nicht leer.......du "nightridemitlichtamradundhelmhabenfahrer"
Der Faden in der Leuchte war def. (15V an 6V Leuchte geht nicht lange gut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Batterien waren nicht leer.......du "nightridemitlichtamradundhelmhabenfahrer"
> Der Faden in der Leuchte war def. (15V an 6V Leuchte geht nicht lange gut)



ist aber nen kurzen moment hell..ganz hell und ganz kurz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und mitlichtamhelmfahrer



 Ich auch! 

... ich geh' jetzt mal wieder Nightriden


----------



## Zilli (5. November 2008)

Hi,


Lucafabian schrieb:


> morgen um 1800 ist wieder abenteuertour...ca. 40 km vielleicht auch 50 km je nachdem ob wir am airport vorbei oder drumrum fahren....


also ich muß(te) nicht runter in den Forêt Noire fahren.
Ich nehm morgen das Cube (natürlich nur, weil dschugaschwili              leider nicht mitkommt und wir somit keine (großen) Hüpfer machen werden )
im übrigen wäre ich für die rum-Variante


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich muß(te) nicht runter in den Forêt Noire fahren.
> Ich nehm morgen das Cube (natürlich nur, weil dschugaschwili              leider nicht mitkommt und wir somit keine (großen) Hüpfer machen werden )
> im übrigen wäre ich für die rum-Variante



Dann rum!!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

Ihr säufer...also rum...da mach ich besser wieder die 20er rein


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Gehst Du wieder rutschen



Mal sehen.  Ab zehn packen die Eismeister erfahrungsgem. die Pinguine weg. Dann heißt's an der Bande entlanghangeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. November 2008)

Guten Abend die Herren,
wo und wann trefft ihr euch denn morgen??? Wäre schon interessiert...muss mir dann nur noch Licht besorgen 

Gruß an die Gemeinde!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren,
> wo und wann trefft ihr euch denn morgen??? Wäre schon interessiert...muss mir dann nur noch Licht besorgen
> 
> Gruß an die Gemeinde!



wir teffen uns um 18:00 bei mir...wär cool wenn du kommen würdest...ist ja schon lange her


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wir teffen uns um 18:00 bei mir...wär cool wenn du kommen würdest...ist ja schon lange her



Alles klar...dann bis morgen


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Alles klar...dann bis morgen



freu mich drauf....


----------



## Zilli (5. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Batterien waren nicht leer.......du "nightridemitlichtamradundhelmhabenfahrer"
> Der Faden in der Leuchte war def. (15V an 6V Leuchte geht nicht lange gut)


*Korinthenkackermodusan* 
müßte es nicht korrekterweise "nightridemitlichtamradundlichtamhelmhabenfahrer" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lauten ???
*Korinthenkackermodusaus*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. November 2008)

Ihr seid doch Kümmelkornhochkantspalter. 

Findet doch erst mal den Weg aus New Isenbörg raus bevor ihr oich Gedanken um die Beloichtung macht.


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. November 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> muss mir dann nur noch Licht besorgen
> 
> Gruß an die Gemeinde!



könnt ich dir einmalig leihen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. November 2008)

Wieso nur einmalig? Hast du Bedenken, dass es den Abend nicht überlebt?


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. November 2008)

der tourenbeschreibung nach ist ein sturz nur schwer vorstellbar.helm braucht man ja anscheinend nicht zwingend.hab jedoch nur ne helmlampe, die ausreichend licht macht.

also, spanier: nen helm müsstest du schon wegen des lämpchens anlegen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. November 2008)

apropos helm. ich zieh mir mal eben meinen neuen helm über. der ist so bequem zu tragen, und man ist auch auf dem sofa gut geschützt. jetzt wo der negerterrorist an den hebeln steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. November 2008)

@hot rod: wenn du noch ein leichtes bike hast....o.k.!?


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. November 2008)

Sorry Jungs aber ich bin raus.
Mir gehts zum :kotz:.

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (6. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs aber ich bin raus.
> Mir gehts zum :kotz:.
> 
> // Rocky



dann mal gute besserung...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @hot rod: wenn du noch ein leichtes bike hast....o.k.!?



Ich habe ein leichtes Bike...mein Hot Chili 
Das sollte dafür ausreichen.

@Dschuga: Danke für das Angebot aber ich habe noch ne olle Lampe und die werde ich gleich mal reaktivieren


Bis denne


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann mal gute besserung...



Momentan gehts mir wieder ganz gut mal schauen wie es später ist.


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2008)

JaJa Teufel Alkohol 

Gute Besserung


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> JaJa Teufel Alkohol
> 
> Gute Besserung



Wenn es dieser Teufel gewesen wäre.....


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2008)

.... dann wüsste man wenigstens wo es her kommt


----------



## Lucafabian (6. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Momentan gehts mir wieder ganz gut mal schauen wie es später ist.



siehst mal, ein paart aufmunternde worte von mir und schon sieht die welt viel besser auf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (6. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> siehst mal, ein paart aufmunternde worte von mir und schon sieht die welt viel besser auf....



Hey Lugga ist deine Tastatur kaputt oder hast du was geraucht?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. November 2008)

Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Wunderheilung und Pfleger Lugxx hätte, dann fiele meine Wahl immer auf die Wunderheilung.


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. November 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Wunderheilung und Pfleger Lugxx hätte, dann fiele meine Wahl immer auf die Wunderheilung.



Der Lugx kann nix pflegen der macht doch alles kaputt!


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. November 2008)

Also doch ich bin raus!
Gehe jetzt nach HAuse und lege mich ins Bett.
Euch viel Spass.....


// Rocky


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2008)

Dir gute Besserung  

PS. In Russland reibt man den Kranken mit scharfen Senf ein, wickeld ihn mit der Pravda ein, steckt ihn ueber Nacht ins Bett und flösst von Zeit zu Zeit Vodka nach, damit der Gute nicht dehydriert


----------



## Hopi (6. November 2008)

Wo soll Rocky denn auf die schnelle die Pravda herbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2008)

Denke die Rundschau ..... hmm nee besser die FAZ tun es auch  Das neue Format der FR ist nicht so geiegnet


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. November 2008)

so, ne die scheizz a-woche ist um. bis eben noch mit der gl gerungen. wenn die lohnerhöhungen so hoch ausfallen wie mein persönlicher einsatz war, dann sehen die mich nur noch di und mi. wird ihnen allerdings auch recht sein...

die ausdauersportler sind scheins noch unterwegs. hoffentlich kommen die nicht noch bei mir vorbei. ich hab ne laune wie der führer nach von paulus kapitulation.

@rocky: gehts dir besser oder muss ich mir sorgen machen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. November 2008)

Jungsjungsjungs, was macht ihr nur?

Ich fahr jetzt mal in die Icehall und tob mich da aus. Danach geht's wohl noch mal in die Blaue Lagune und morgen folgt dann noch ein kurzer Sprint ins WE.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. November 2008)

Das war ja mal wieder eine Runde....bin schon Ewigkeiten kein GA mehr gefahren 

Danke an den Guide für die tolle Runde, du entführst mich immer an die schönsten Orte 

Gute Nacht, der Marco muss jetzt zu seinem Weibchen ins Bett


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. November 2008)

was ne geschischd.


----------



## Zilli (6. November 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> was ne geschischd.


Könnsd neidisch wärn, gelle ?

Uwe, wir hätten noch 20 km drauflegen sollen, dann hätte Marco gepostet:


Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> .....
> Gute Nacht, der Marco muss jetzt ins Bett


 und sein Weibchen könnt in Ruhe weiterpennen.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. November 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Uwe, wir hätten noch 20 km drauflegen sollen, dann hätte Marco gepostet:
> und sein Weibchen könnt in Ruhe weiterpennen.




nächste woche....


----------



## Kulminator (7. November 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das war ja mal wieder eine Runde....bin schon Ewigkeiten kein GA mehr gefahren
> 
> Danke an den Guide für die tolle Runde, du entführst mich immer an die schönsten Orte
> 
> Gute Nacht, der Marco muss jetzt zu seinem Weibchen ins Bett



muss ja ein tolles Zeugs sein ?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> muss ja ein tolles Zeugs sein ?



Isses auch..... kann man aber leider nur in Kilogebinden kaufen.


----------



## maverick65 (7. November 2008)

Ja ja: noch heftig autsch´n, kaum ins auto (als beifahrer) steigen können, immer noch mit´s strohalm mampfen aber d-max und holzfeller-lenker in weiß bestellt. will eine andere gabel (nur weil ICH mit ihrer 66 nicht zufrieden bin, sie aber bisher nie probleme damit hatte=keine andere gabel kennt). vielleicht eine Totem (wegen dem einstellkram  ?)
Nach 4 wochen immer noch nicht auf´s rad können, ist ihr größtes prob. aufs essen kann man(n) verzichten, schlafen in immer einer position: kann man sich arrangieren. auf´s biken verzichten?!! NÖ 
Sie ist so heiß auf das radeln, könnt ihr euch kaum vorstellen.

P.S: Sie hat von mir noch mindestens 4 Wochen Stinky-Verbot!!!! 

Erst Kondition aufbauen, Sicherheit gewinnen und Knochen heile werden lassen. DANN erst wieder "sinnlos" bergab stürzen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. November 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> vielleicht eine Totem ..



viel Spaß  damit.


----------



## maverick65 (7. November 2008)

wieso nicht eine totem? du kannst auch teuer=lupine licht kaufen. oder die tesla per taschenlampe: http://www.freakware-deluxe.de/epages/61714203.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61714203/Products/15692 mit akku, helmhalterung und ladegerät kaum hundert euronen. 
hardwarefrage...
passend in diesem fred??!!


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. November 2008)

sollen hier äpfel mit birnen verglichen werden?


----------



## Meister Alex (8. November 2008)

Guden,
Recht hast du mav, lass Petra erst mal wieder zu Kräften kommen!
Zum Thema Gabel nur so viel: Frag zehn Leute und du erhälst 20 Meinungen, unabhängig davon wie fundiert sie sind! Ich glaube es gibt hier Leute die könnten auch Mängel an einer Bos oder Showa finden...... Und die haben ihr wissen bestimmt auch alles im Fahrbetrieb gesammelt.
Aber egal, jedem das seine bzw. jeder spinnt auf seine weise und das so gut wie er nur kann.
Lass Petra erst mal wieder fahren und dann würde ich erstmal mit verschiedenen Einstellungen versuchen das Optimum aus der Gabel raus zu holen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre gibts da in Berlin einen Laden der dir die Gabel nach deinen Wünschen im Rahmen eines Services nach deinen Vorgaben einstellt (tuned wie der neudeutsche sagt). Die Firma findest du unter: trust-bike.de
Hier noch eine Schweizer Firma: akira-tuning.com
Gruß Alex


----------



## MissQuax (8. November 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> sollen hier äpfel mit birnen verglichen werden?


 
Um fast Mitternacht nach "einigen" Flaschen Bier ist das doch Jacke wie Hose!


----------



## MissQuax (8. November 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Guden,
> Recht hast du mav, lass Petra erst mal wieder zu Kräften kommen!


 
Das werd' ich - der niedergelassene Chirurg, bei dem ich zur Kontrolle des Heilungsverlaufs war, hat grünes Licht für Krankengymnastik gegeben! Und paralell werd' ich - der Kondition wegen - auch mit moderatem Walking anfangen, sobald die Beweglichkeit und Belastbarkeit (Schmerzfreiheit) wieder besser ist, wird mit Stöcken gewalkt.

Und dann dauert's nicht mehr lang bis es ab geht aufs Bike, natürlich erstmal nur leichte CC-(Schwuchtel-)Touren. Kann's kaum abwarten! 



> Aber egal, jedem das seine bzw. jeder *spinnt* auf seine weise und das so gut wie er nur kann.


 
*DAS* kann ich viel besser als fahren! 



> trust-bike.de
> Hier noch eine Schweizer Firma: akira-tuning.com


 
Danke für die Tipps, wenn's soweit ist, werden wir mal sehen, wie wir aus der Gabel das beste machen (aber ich glaube immer noch, daß nicht die Gabel "schuld" war, sondern daß es einfach ein Fahrfehler von mir war!)


Liebe Grüße und ein schönes WE,
MissQuax


----------



## Hopi (8. November 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> wieso nicht eine totem?



Alex hat in 1 Jahr 3 Totem verschließen! Alle der gleiche Fehler! Ölen und Spiel in den Buchsen.
Ich frage mich aber immer noch warum für euch die 66 nicht reichen soll jede Gabel ist nur so gut wie ihr Setup.


----------



## maverick65 (8. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> jede Gabel ist nur so gut wie ihr Setup.


 
Richtig . Nur kann ich an ihrer 66 nicht das einstellen, worauf ICH Wert lege! Ich hätte halt lieber eine Gabel, wo ich Highspeed- und Lowspeeddruckstufe getrennt einstellen kann.

Meine Z1 am HT verhält sich ähnlich, wie die 66 von Petra und ich bin halt RockShox "versaut" und ein Spielkind noch dazu! 

Das Tuning von Toms Gabel hat mir gefallen. Schön weich am Anfang, aber nicht zu weich und verdammt späte Progression. So, wie meine Boxxer ohne Tuning funzt, ok am Anfang nicht ganz so soft.

Meinen Dämpfer habe ich jetzt auch total anders eingestellt: am anfang hatte ich den viel zu weich, aber progressiv. Jetzt fast linear mit ordentlicher Progression am Ende. Ich hüpfe ja nun auch bissi 

Petra hat sich heute nen neuen Lenker von Spank in weiß gekauft + FF-Helm in Carbonausführung von den Spezialisten und Goggle von Oakley:





Ich mache gerade Ahmprot  und Frauchen versucht sich im Walken 

@Tom: gibt´s schon Genaueres von wegen Finale 2009, einen Termin?

Gruß Mav


----------



## ratte (8. November 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Petra hat sich heute nen neuen Lenker von Spank in weiß gekauft + FF-Helm in Carbonausführung von den Spezialisten und Goggle von Oakley:


 Den Helm konnte ich schon in freier Wildbahn bewundern. Find den farblich klasse. Zur Qualität/Schutz kann ich nichts sagen.
Habe den Träger direkt gefragt, welchen Baum er denn mit dem neuen Helm schon mitgenommen hat, da der schon einige Kratzer bzw. abgeplatzten Lack aufwies. Aber Fehlanzeige, kein Sturz, kein gar nichts. Der Lack scheint nur etwas empfindlich zu sein oder es war ein "Montagshelm".

Hauptsache das Ding schütz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2008)

Hoi Sabine, Käsefondue war lecker  und es lag schon wieder ein Stein im Weg  diesmal auf der Abfahrt, hat mich den Bremshebel links sowie den Flaschenhalter gekostet. War schon lustig den Wald runter zu schlittern mit nur einer Bremse hinten


----------



## ratte (9. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Sabine, Käsefondue war lecker  und es lag schon wieder ein Stein im Weg  diesmal auf der Abfahrt, hat mich den Bremshebel links sowie den Flaschenhalter gekostet. War schon lustig den Wald runter zu schlittern mit nur einer Bremse hinten


Ich erinnere mich dunkel. Stimmt ja, war's ja auch. 
Gab es letztes Jahr auf der Abfahrt auch Materialverlust? Aber Hauptsache, es hat Spaß gemacht und es gab nur Verluste am Material.


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. November 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> @Tom: gibt´s schon Genaueres von wegen Finale 2009, einen Termin?
> 
> Gruß Mav



wird wohl wieder auf die erste maiwoche fallen. heisst vom 2. bis zum 9.5.


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. November 2008)

Piep...........


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Piep...........



do 18:00 wie gewohnt....


----------



## Zilli (12. November 2008)

Hi,


Lucafabian schrieb:


> do 18:00 wie gewohnt....


von 11:30 bis 18:00 is ne Besprechung angesetzt. Bis ich da raus komme, mich umgezogen habe und die Gafferbrücke erreiche, kann es 19:30 bis 20:00 werden.... ich glaube solange müßt Ihr nicht auf mich warten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (12. November 2008)

@ Zilli

schau mal deine emails an

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Hopi (13. November 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/224799 

 das ende ist nahe


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2008)

Immer diese wilden Mountain Biker gefährden die ganzen Umwelt und machen den ganzen Wald kaputt. Eigentlich gehören die aus dem Wald ausgesperrt sollen was ordentliches machen und Fussball spielen


----------



## ratte (13. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/224799
> 
> das ende ist nahe






Da bin ich ja schon fast gespannt, welche Strecke zuerst dicht ist.


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2008)

Der Wald ist nicht genug


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2008)

man ist es schon leid... dauernt gegen son block von militanten Naturschützern, förstern wanderer und sonst wen anzulabern!
und durch die Presse kommt man sich zusätzlich als biker vor wie ein schwerverbrecher!


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2008)

Eigentlich dachte ich ja diese Diskussion hätte sich erledigt. Auf der einen Seite beschwert  man oder frau sich darüber, dass die Kinder und Jugendlichen nicht genügen Freizeitmöglichkeiten haben und deswegen auf seltsame Gedanken kommen . Dann findet sich etwas zeitgemässes, was den Kids, Jugendlichen, Jungerwachsenen, Erwachsen und der alten Generation gefällt, es keine oder kaum Glatzen gibt und dann beschweren sich schon wieder die Förster, Politiker und Wanderer das dies ja so nicht geht. Und warum? Sie verstehen es nicht. Es kommt mir fast so vor, als es immer noch Menschen gibt die behaupten wollen, das die Erde eine Scheibe ist 

Eigentlich macht es nichtmal wütend, sondern eher nur traurig. 

Ende des Ergusses


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Eigentlich dachte ich ja diese Diskussion hätte sich erledigt. Auf der einen Seite beschwert  man oder frau sich darüber, dass die Kinder und Jugendlichen nicht genügen Freizeitmöglichkeiten haben und deswegen auf seltsame Gedanken kommen . Dann findet sich etwas zeitgemässes, was den Kids, Jugendlichen, Jungerwachsenen, Erwachsen und der alten Generation gefällt, es keine oder kaum Glatzen gibt und dann beschweren sich schon wieder die Förster, Politiker und Wanderer das dies ja so nicht geht. Und warum? Sie verstehen es nicht. Es kommt mir fast so vor, als es immer noch Menschen gibt die behaupten wollen, das die Erde eine Scheibe ist
> 
> Eigentlich macht es nichtmal wütend, sondern eher nur traurig.
> 
> Ende des Ergusses


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2008)

so langsam wird es 

http://www.parsenn.ch/Service/Webcams/dD0zMyZsPWRldQ.html


----------



## a.nienie (14. November 2008)

vielleicht sollte man das mit der rinne,
wie in den guten alten zeiten handhaben:
erst mal ne soli-party machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (14. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so langsam wird es
> 
> http://www.parsenn.ch/Service/Webcams/dD0zMyZsPWRldQ.html



saaaabbbbbbberrrrrrr


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2008)

Hoh Fury, und leg was unter sonst wirds rutschig am Boden


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. November 2008)

Habt ihr euch nichts mehr zu sagen, oder warum ist's so ruhig?


----------



## ratte (16. November 2008)

Alle ausgeflogen. 

...und heute wieder heimgekehrt, nachdem nördlicher Gefilde auf Board und Bike unsicher gemacht wurden. Seeeehhhr schöner Spot im Ruhrgebiet.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. November 2008)

Indoorboarden?


----------



## Hopi (16. November 2008)

na klar  Hopi muss doch üben


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. November 2008)

Hhhmmm, da ist so 'ne Halle wohl nicht das Schlechteste.

Und da sie recht überschaubar ist, kann er auch nicht verloren gehen.

_"Der kleine Hopi wird von seiner Ratte vermisst und möchte doch bitte zur Pistenbar kommen."_


----------



## Hopi (17. November 2008)

Ratte wusste immer wo ich bin  (die große Schneekugel auf der Piste)

Nee nee ich habe nur etwas invert fahren geübt! Wird auch immer besser.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. November 2008)

Irgendwie kann ich mir das Boarden in so 'ne Halle nicht so wirklich vorstellen. Bringt's das wirklich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. November 2008)

Zum Grundlagen üben ist es schon ok! Oder mal etwas fun haben. Nur jetzt wird es langsam zu voll! Wenn man 5 Minuten warten muss um 300 Meter zu fahren macht es keine Laune mehr.


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

Ich auch nicht,  kaum losgefahren muss man schon wieder bremsen 

Aber ich selbst noch nie in einer Halle zum Boarden


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. November 2008)

Das sind die Gründe die mich abschrecken. Ich habe ja schon keine Lust auf Mittelgebirge. Zu kurz, zu flach, ... Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur verwöhnt.


----------



## Hopi (17. November 2008)

ach das geht schon  wenn man auf meinem Niveau ist  ist alles schwarze Piste


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

boah mir wird schlecht


----------



## Ted77 (17. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> boah mir wird schlecht





Herrlich...schicker Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. November 2008)

warum?


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

diese Kurven und dann immer ueber diese Dinge springen wo es keinen Boden hat 

Ich verkaufe mein Fahrrad und geh nur noch zu Fuss


----------



## Hopi (17. November 2008)

Die kleinen hopser  

Schau Dir das mal an 

http://www.freecaster.com/1000009_1004434


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

Bin eher hierfür

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd8AJdcnw4A&feature=related

mein Lieblings Snowboard Movie im Moment 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i490ZdqVQCI&feature=related

da bekomme ich ganz feuchte Augen 


Ich verkaufe auch mein Snowboard


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nee nee ich habe nur etwas invert fahren geübt!



der boarder nennt dies FAKIE.

muss aus traditionsbewusstsein mal gesagt werden...


----------



## Hopi (18. November 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> der boarder nennt dies FAKIE.
> 
> muss aus traditionsbewusstsein mal gesagt werden...



Ok Fakie  halt , egal geht trotzdem besser


----------



## Lucafabian (18. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ok Fakie  halt , egal geht trotzdem besser



lern doch erstmal vorwärsts fahren...beide kurven hinkriegen


----------



## Hopi (18. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> lern doch erstmal vorwärsts fahren...beide kurven hinkriegen



Wer braucht denn schon Kurven  zum Drop geht es immer geradeaus


----------



## Lucafabian (18. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wer braucht denn schon Kurven  zum Drop geht es immer geradeaus



und für was dann fakie??? willst fakie anfahren, abspringen ne 180 und anschließen auf der richtigen kante landen, so das dann die richtige kurve kommt....hut ab....


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2008)

eher fakie anfahren, abheben und auf dem Ar*** landen 

obwohl, wahrscheinlich steht er eh im Duck stanze und weiss gar nicht was vorne und hinten ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (18. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> obwohl, wahrscheinlich steht er eh im Duck stanze und weiss gar nicht was vorne und hinten ist



falsch  vorne ist dort wo ich bin 

Ich will beide Seiten können weil es besser ist  man gewöhnt sich sonst nur die eine an und wenn man wechseln muss! Kann man es nicht

Und es wird langsam  bei geringem Tempo falle ich nicht auf den A........


----------



## Lucafabian (18. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> falsch  vorne ist dort wo ich bin
> 
> Ich will beide Seiten können weil es besser ist  man gewöhnt sich sonst nur die eine an und wenn man wechseln muss! Kann man es nicht
> 
> Und es wird langsam  bei geringem Tempo falle ich nicht auf den A........



aber man sagt doch geschwindigkeit stabilisiert


----------



## Hopi (18. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber man sagt doch geschwindigkeit stabilisiert



Noch nicht  aber bald


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2008)

Der Hopi, der macht mir Angst


----------



## Lucafabian (18. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Noch nicht  aber bald



kennst du die neuen katamaran snowboards...die sind gut für anfang....singeltracks kannst damit halt nicht fahren


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kennst du die neuen katamaran snowboards...die sind gut für anfang....singeltracks kannst damit halt nicht fahren


 
Das sind doch ski


----------



## Hopi (18. November 2008)

ihr seit sooooo gemein


----------



## ratte (18. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Hopi, der macht mir Angst


Mir auch.
Nicht mehr lang und er fährt mir davon.


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2008)

Ich freue mich 

"Am Freitag und Samstag markanter Wintereinbruch: meist stark bewölkt und einige, teils intensive Niederschläge, besonders am Freitag, Schneefallgrenze anfangs um 1300 Meter, in der Nacht auf Samstag bis in die Niederungen sinkend. Starker, besonders in höheren Lagen stürmischer West- bis Nordwestwind. Am Sonntag veränderliches Winterwetter mit zeitweiligen Schneefällen."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (19. November 2008)

Ich glaube ihr seid im falschen Forum!

// Rocky


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2008)

wieso 

geht doch um das freie reiten oder Neudeutsch Freeriden  und es ist nur das an die Jahreszeit angepasste Freeriden


----------



## Hopi (19. November 2008)

Rocky  das nennt man flexibel  Neues Wetter neue Aufgaben 
Ich will endlich Schnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeee im Taunus! Ganz viel davon


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. November 2008)

Etwa so....


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2008)

sieht gut aus und nur der wahre Freerider zeigt sich in der Natur


----------



## Lucafabian (19. November 2008)

an dem tag wars auch recht weiß:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2008)

da gibt es auch keine Platten 

AmPoPo was macht denn der Lenker des kanadischen Eisenhaufens????


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2008)

Alles mein 

*Freitag*
Ueber Nacht beginnt es teilweise intensiv zu schneien. In den Bergen bläst stürmischer Nordwestwind.
*Temperaturen:*
Davos (Min):
Davos (Max):
-5 bis -1°
-1°




*Samstag*
*Weiterhin Schneefall, zusammen mit Freitag bis zu 1 Meter Neuschnee*.
*Temperaturen:*
Davos (Min):
Davos (Max):
-9 bis -5°
-5°


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. November 2008)

@Luxx

Akkus geladen?
Um 18Uhr ist abfahrt nicht das du dann erst eine Inspektion an deinem Rad machst.....

Sonst noch jemand am Start?

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (19. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @Luxx
> 
> Akkus geladen?
> Um 18Uhr ist abfahrt nicht das du dann erst eine Inspektion an deinem Rad machst.....
> ...



akku hängt am ladegerät


kandische eisenhaufen lenker....weiß auch nicht...biken jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Hopi (19. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Etwa so....



Etwas mehr wäre schon schön  ich dachte da mehr an die Verhältnisse von Ostern  Am alten kann man schöne Sachen bauen und hat nicht die ganzen Rodelspacken wie am Feldberg


----------



## Lucafabian (19. November 2008)

ab freitag solls im taunus weiß werden, jeden tag ein bissi mehr...


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. November 2008)

Dann sollte ich mal meine WR unters Auto schrauben.


----------



## Hopi (19. November 2008)

geil  bitte den ganzen Winter durch  Dann richte ich mein Büro auf dem Alten ein


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> geil  bitte den ganzen Winter durch  Dann richte ich mein Büro auf dem Alten ein



Kannst dich dann auf die marode Bank setzten...


----------



## Kulminator (19. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ab freitag solls im taunus weiß werden, jeden tag ein bissi mehr...



wollen wir dann auch mal dort mit den Rädern hin? Oder soll ich besser die Skier wachsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wollen wir dann auch mal dort mit den Rädern hin? Oder soll ich besser die Skier wachsen?



Sonntag wär ne option...nachmittag oder vormittag?


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. November 2008)

ob ich mich da mal anschließen könnte?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. November 2008)

Sonntag vormittag, warum nicht? Die Lions spielen erst um 18.30h - da wäre 'ne geschmeidige Schneetour überlegenswert.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ob ich mich da mal anschließen könnte?



aber nur wenn du nicht so schnell fährst....


*sonntag vormittag die erste schneetour der saison
*







...wann ist vormittag? 10:00 oder 11:00 

...wer ist dabei?



treffpunkt wie immer hohemark




​


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. November 2008)

Was für eine Runde ist denn geplant?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. November 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was für eine Runde ist denn geplant?



alder ist pflicht....fuchtanz..je nach dem auch noch feldberg

das ist vom wetter und der allgemeinen stimmung abhängig


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber nur wenn du nicht so schnell fährst....
> 
> 
> *sonntag vormittag die erste schneetour der saison
> ...



ich, und schnell mit nem enduro??

ich nehms hardtail


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. November 2008)

Huiih, da bahnt sich ja wieder eine Materialschlacht an.

Ich entscheide spontan, ob ich mit Bike oder Schlitten Anreise.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber nur wenn du nicht so schnell fährst....
> 
> 
> *sonntag vormittag die erste schneetour der saison
> ...



Ich denk mal drüber nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (20. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich, und schnell mit nem enduro??
> 
> ich nehms hardtail


nixda, nimmt bitte gefälligst Dein Enduro; ich müßte auch das Speci nehmen, da auf meinem Hardtail nur ein 2.25er NobbyNic und RacingRalph drauf ist .... bitteeeeeeee *flenn*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich, und schnell mit nem enduro??
> 
> ich nehms hardtail



mit deinem GArdtail bist du doch viel zu schnell bergab  nimm lieber das Enduro  Sieht auch besser aus im Schnee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2008)

Da ich direkt im Taunus wohne, habe ich keine Lust extra zur Hohemark zu düsen, vor allen Dingen nicht an einem Sonntag mit Schnee im Taunus (da ist da mehr los als im MTZ an einem verkaufsoffenen Samstag), aber vllt. kann man sich ja unterwegs irgendwo treffen 

Ein wenig GA im Schnee ist sehr förderlich für die Kondition


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2008)

paperlapapp


Im Schnee macht man(n) andere dinge


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da ich direkt im Taunus wohne, habe ich keine Lust extra zur Hohemark zu düsen, vor allen Dingen nicht an einem Sonntag mit Schnee im Taunus (da ist da mehr los als im MTZ an einem verkaufsoffenen Samstag), aber vllt. kann man sich ja unterwegs irgendwo treffen
> 
> Ein wenig GA im Schnee ist sehr förderlich für die Kondition




wir können uns ja am fuchstanz treffen....


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2008)

der mit dem Fux tanzt 



oh mann habe Grindschmerzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2008)

wie wird dann eigentlich gefahren? Alde und Feldi, ohne Bus? Etwa selbst hochstrampeln? Klingt gut


----------



## Kulminator (21. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> alder ist pflicht....fuchtanz..je nach dem auch noch feldberg
> 
> das ist vom wetter und der allgemeinen stimmung abhängig



Kachelmann spricht von Schneefall am Sonntag - richtig viel sogar...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wir können uns ja am fuchstanz treffen....



 Können wir mal ins Auge fassen, wäre echt schön, sich mal wieder zu sehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. November 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> nixda, nimmt bitte gefälligst Dein Enduro; ich müßte auch das Speci nehmen, da auf meinem Hardtail nur ein 2.25er NobbyNic und RacingRalph drauf ist .... bitteeeeeeee *flenn*





nene mein GArdtail bleibt zuhaus...


----------



## maverick65 (21. November 2008)

Vorsicht bei Neuschnee  !!?? Das Runter wird nicht das Problem sein , lange hochschieben schon eher  ...
Wenn ich meine Hausaufgaben gemacht habe, bin ich vielleicht am Sonntag auch dabei. Bikefrage beliebig, je nach Wetterlage: Matsch=Fully , richtig Schnee=HT 
@Luggs: hassu schon Lampe gekauft, dich entschieden? Meine Empfehlung nach Den neuen Lampentests: Tesla als Kopf (ca. 160â¬) + Akku in Eigenbau (Camcorderakkku, Kabel, Helmhalterung ca. 60â¬). Ersparnis um die 100 Euronen...

GruÃ Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Vorsicht bei Neuschnee  !!?? Das Runter wird nicht das Problem sein , lange hochschieben schon eher  ...
> Wenn ich meine Hausaufgaben gemacht habe, bin ich vielleicht am Sonntag auch dabei. Bikefrage beliebig, je nach Wetterlage: Matsch=Fully , richtig Schnee=HT
> @Luggs: hassu schon Lampe gekauft, dich entschieden? Meine Empfehlung nach Den neuen Lampentests: Tesla als Kopf (ca. 160) + Akku in Eigenbau (Camcorderakkku, Kabel, Helmhaterung ca. 60). Ersparnis um die 100 Euronen...
> 
> Gruß Mav




hab bei DX zugeschlagen....eine mir ner P7
spätestens in 14 tagen sollt ich mehr wissen


----------



## maverick65 (21. November 2008)

welche?


----------



## Kulminator (22. November 2008)

genau, welche denn? Und für den Helm auch eine kleine Fenix Q5? 

Nachdem mir meine Herzensdame meine Fenix abgenommen hat, musste ich nachbestellen und hab mir die neue LD20 mit smooth reflector (wichtig) bestellt. Bündelt die 180 Lumen besser, v.a. im Fernbereich und blendet nicht mehr so stark... 

Luxx: wat iss denn mit morgen?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2008)

morgen findet statt , ist doch klar 

Treffpunkt 10:30 Hohemark, es sollen gefühlte -10 grad auf dem feldberg werden wechselklamotten und auch warme sind sicher nicht falsch 

lampe:
MTE "P7-D" SSC P7-C 5-Mode Memory 900-Lumen LED Flashlight (1*18650)

fürs dach die ist noch nicht bestellt
sollte aber diese TrustFire TR-801 Cree Q5-WC 230-Lumen LED Flashlight (1*18650) werden


----------



## Kulminator (22. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> lampe:
> MTE "P7-D" SSC P7-C 5-Mode Memory 900-Lumen LED Flashlight (1*18650)



das ist die mit dem grösseren Reflektor . Hört sich gut an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> morgen findet statt , ist doch klar
> 
> Treffpunkt 10:30 Hohemark, es sollen gefühlte -10 grad auf dem feldberg werden wechselklamotten und auch warme sind sicher nicht falsch
> 
> ...



11:30uhr  5-Wege Kreuzung?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 11:30uhr  5-Wege Kreuzung?



sollte passen....wenn natürlich anderhalb meter schnee liegen und wir den weg erst freischaufeln müssen...meine tel hast du?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. November 2008)

Ich bin für morgen raus, die Tour passt leider nicht mit meinen anderen Tagesvorhaben zusammen. Viel Spaß und nehmt euch vor den Lawinen in Acht.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sollte passen....wenn natürlich anderhalb meter schnee liegen und wir den weg erst freischaufeln müssen...meine tel hast du?



jop ok...
ne tel hab ich noch nicht


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2008)

Hi,
ich werde morgen nicht zur Hohemark kommen, sondern so ab 9-10 ne relaxte Runde um den Flughafen drehen. Ich bin heute endlich mit einem ca. 5 wöchigem Projekt fertig geworden und nun relativ platt.
Sorry, ich wünsch Euch trotzdem viel Spass.


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. November 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich werde morgen nicht zur Hohemark kommen, sondern so ab 9-10 ne relaxte Runde um den Flughafen drehen. Ich bin heute endlich mit einem ca. 5 wöchigem Projekt fertig geworden und nun relativ platt.
> Sorry, ich wünsch Euch trotzdem viel Spass.




wer kommt den heute überhaupt alles mit?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2008)

ich und der nils und ein paar vielleichts


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2008)

wann und wo und warum ?

überlege auch mal locker in den taunus zu starten ... aber eher noch heute vormittag ...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wann und wo und warum ?
> 
> überlege auch mal locker in den taunus zu starten ... aber eher noch heute vormittag ...



wir fahren 10:30 ab hohemark und wollten so um 11:30 an der fünfwegekreuzung sein....mal schauen wie gut wir hochkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2008)

hab mir gestern was eingefangen - Hals kratzt und Nase läuft.  Also passe ich heute...
schade. euch viel Spass..


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2008)

10.30 kann ich schaffen ... vorrausgesetzt mein winterbike ist noch halbwegs tauglich ...

nicht auf mich warten ...


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2008)

kommando zurück.

hier fängst grade heftig zu schneeregnen an ... 
das brauch ich jetzt nicht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2008)

Ich werde mich heute auch nicht in den Hochtaunus begeben.


----------



## Zilli (23. November 2008)

Die Wolken, die sich laut hr-Wetterbericht erst heute Nachmittag verdichten sollten, sind anscheinend jetzt schon da . Da hätt ich mal Zeit und nu sowas .
Taunus wollte ich mir heute auch wg. dem Windbruch nicht antun, ich hoffe/glaube, das es um den Flughafen nicht so bedenklich ist. Mal schauen ob es heute noch was wird .....


----------



## Zilli (23. November 2008)

Hat wieder aufgehört - hab die Faxen dicke; Ich fahr jetzt Richtung Uwe und wenn nix dazwischen kommt,bring ich Dir was zurück; auch wenn Du nicht da sein solltest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2008)

Ich komme auch nicht wirklich in die Berge  Zuviel Schnee, meisten Pisten und Anlagen bleiben trotz schönstem Wetter geschlossen, Die Strasse von Landquart nach Davos wohl nur mit Winterausrüstung befahr bar und nach Flims Laax kommt man gar nicht 

Was mach ich jetzt ....... ich glaube ich lade mal meine Sachen ins Auto und fahr mal in Richtung der Berge, entweder ich finde irgendwo eine schöne Piste oder einen schönen Winterwanderweg  (Daumen drücken)


----------



## schu2000 (23. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> hab mir gestern was eingefangen - Hals kratzt und Nase läuft.  Also passe ich heute...
> schade. euch viel Spass..



Mensch Kulmi was machstn für Sachen? Warst Du gestern etwa biken? Hörst Du denn nicht auf Deine Oma? "Bub, bei dem Wetter konnst doch ka Fahrrad fahren gehn, Du holst Dir doch a Erkältung"  (wie bereits im Frankenwald-Fred gschrieben) 
Und hier auch noch ein Bild von meiner gestrigen Schneeausfahrt - meinem Quake hats gefallen


----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Mensch Kulmi was machstn für Sachen? Warst Du gestern etwa biken? Hörst Du denn nicht auf Deine Oma? "Bub, bei dem Wetter konnst doch ka Fahrrad fahren gehn, Du holst Dir doch a Erkältung"  (wie bereits im Frankenwald-Fred gschrieben)



doch, ich war gestern kurz draussen. Wenn ich dir nen Tip geben soll: hör auf deine Oma...  

Zu blöd, daß ich diese Woche frei habe... da macht die Erkältung doch richtig Spass...


----------



## schu2000 (23. November 2008)

Naja draußen war ich ja gestern auch wie man sieht...sogar mehrere Stunden. Und ich hab keine Erkältung 
Gute und schnelle Besserung!!!


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2008)

so, hab mich doch noch rausgetraut und den feldberg geentert. waren auch einige biker unterwegs


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. November 2008)

moin..
melde mich von einer schönen freireitertour zurück
war echt  heute.. Bilder folgen


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2008)

im schnee macht doch immer wieder spaß...
nur das hochfahren ...war aber sicher gut für die balance



 





 





​
@zille...danke die sachen sind angekommen, der windbruch hatte sich nur an einer stelle bemerkbar gemacht. da hättest ruhig mitkommen können


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. November 2008)




----------



## Hopi (23. November 2008)

mano da ist ja noch gar kein Schnee  ich will 50 cm mehr   ok nun hat es ja ca 2 Wochen Zeit. Aber dann will ich Schnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> mano da ist ja noch gar kein Schnee  ich will 50 cm mehr   ok nun hat es ja ca 2 Wochen Zeit. Aber dann will ich Schnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeee



vergiss es ....50 cm...da mußt weit wegfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (23. November 2008)

Ostern hatten wir die


----------



## Zilli (23. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> im schnee macht doch immer wieder spaß...
> nur das hochfahren ...war aber sicher gut für die balance
> 
> [Hier waren schöne Pics]
> ​ @zille...danke die sachen sind angekommen, der windbruch hatte sich nur an einer stelle bemerkbar gemacht. da hättest ruhig mitkommen können


eben vor dem Bergauf hatte ich auch "Schiss", so unfit wie ich bin. Am Ende hat mir schon die Tour zu Dir + retour gereicht.... 
... im übrigen weiss ich nicht mehr, wann ich meinen letzten Platten hatte, aber überm Sommer und Arosa war nix, und heute nach 5 km in Hattersheim war ein Glassplitter drin, so'n Quark.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> eben vor dem Bergauf hatte ich auch "Schiss", so unfit wie ich bin. Am Ende hat mir schon die Tour zu Dir + retour gereicht....
> ... im übrigen weiss ich nicht mehr, wann ich meinen letzten Platten hatte, aber überm Sommer und Arosa war nix, und heute nach 5 km in Hattersheim war ein Glassplitter drin, so'n Quark.



du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen wieviel ich geschoben hatte, nils war auch dabei....wir haben es dann bei hohemark-fuchstanz-alder und zurück gelassen.....du kannst dich ruhig ein bissi ärgern, das hättest du mit der linken arschbacke abgerissen


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen wieviel ich geschoben hatte, nils war auch dabei....wir haben es dann bei hohemark-fuchstanz-alder und zurück gelassen.....du kannst dich ruhig ein bissi ärgern, das hättest du mit der linken arschbacke abgerissen



also ich fande, es ging..


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also ich fande, es ging..



für dich wars ja auch ganz easy...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. November 2008)

Wie waren denn die Schneebedingungen? Champaign Powder oder eher nasser Pappschnee?

Irgendwo meinte ich gelesen zu haben, es seien Extrembedingungen mit vereisten Trails im gesamten Taunus gewesen? Oder war der Autor einfach nur auf Sommerreifen unterwegs?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie waren denn die Schneebedingungen? Champaign Powder oder eher nasser Pappschnee?
> 
> Irgendwo meinte ich gelesen zu haben, es seien Extrembedingungen mit vereisten Trails im gesamten Taunus gewesen? Oder war der Autor einfach nur auf Sommerreifen unterwegs?



powder wars nicht....war eh nicht viel....vereist wars aber keinesfalls


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. November 2008)

Fast 48 Stunden Schweigen. Was ist den hier los???

Na ja, nichts ist los, das sehe ich selbst. Aber warum ist nichts los? Heute beginnt der Weihnachtsmarkt. Zeit mal wieder einen Cityride in die Planung aufzunehmen. Die Schirntreppe bei Glühwein ...


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2008)

Perfektes Freeride Wetter am Jakobshorn mit dem fast perfekten Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Perfektes Freeride Wetter am Jakobshorn mit dem fast perfekten Schnee



sagg...gibts schon neuigkeiten bzgl. arosa?


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2008)

Nee habe noch keine Unterkunft gefunden, da alle gerne 7 Tage am Stück vermieten wollen. Ich werde es eher kurzfristig versuchen .... wird schon


----------



## Lucafabian (26. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nee habe noch keine Unterkunft gefunden, da alle gerne 7 Tage am Stück vermieten wollen. Ich werde es eher kurzfristig versuchen .... wird schon



wir haben auch nicht unsere wohnung bekommen...der bär hat sich angestellt...weil keine 7 tage


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2008)

und nun??


----------



## Lucafabian (26. November 2008)

wir sind sonst immer in der gleichen....jetzt haben wir ne andere...aber auch im bristol


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2008)

ahh ok .... Puuh dacht schon aber egal wird schon klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. November 2008)

ne ne du weißt doch...freireiten ist angesagt...


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2008)

ich muss mal in den Keller ....... nee kalt, keinen Roten holen 

Die Wäsche möchte auf die Leine


----------



## Zilli (27. November 2008)

Guude,
so, vor 3 Tagen wurde ich vom Nabel der Welt abgeschnitten  (Kabel der Telefonleitung im Straßenverteiler defekt), nun bin ich wieder online . 

Hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf Glühwein ... ... auf'm Opernplatz ist wohl ne Eisfläche aufgebaut .... da mit dem Bike drauf wäre vllt. ne Alternative zur "ESH"  (nach dem Motto wer fällt zuerst ?)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. November 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> .... da mit dem Bike drauf wäre vllt. ne Alternative zur "ESH"  (nach dem Motto wer fällt zuerst ?)



dafür sind also die Spikes gedacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. November 2008)

hi leute... geht was biketechnisches am WE?


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2008)

Für die angehenden Freireiter des Winters ....

Traurig aber war  (siehe interaktive Box)

http://www.20min.ch/news/schweiz/story/-Bei-30-cm-Pulver-wird-das-Hirn-ausgeschaltet--14793784


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Dezember 2008)

huhu echo!! 

alle ausgeflogen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Dezember 2008)

Keiner da.....!


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2008)

alle eingefrorern oder nach einem Nightride eingerostet


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Dezember 2008)

Nix Nightride!
Wetter ist zum :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Dezember 2008)

Hier schon mal ein wichtiger Veranstaltungshinweis.

Da fällt mir ein, in der Tourenbeschreibung habe ich das Wort gar nicht an unseren Aushilfsschweizer gerichtet.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Dezember 2008)

Fast 24 h seit dem letzten Eintrag. Was ist los? Fangt ihr schon mit dem Geschenkekaufen an und seid deswegen beschäftigt?


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2008)

Winterstarre


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Dezember 2008)

viel zu tun....morgen bin ich schon wieder unterwegs 


hat jemand lust am sonntag den taunus unsicher zu machen?


----------



## Hopi (3. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> viel zu tun....morgen bin ich schon wieder unterwegs
> 
> 
> hat jemand lust am sonntag den taunus unsicher zu machen?



Ja mit dem Board


----------



## maverick65 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ja mit dem Board


 
det wird nix, es regnet nur noch, es taut


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> viel zu tun....morgen bin ich schon wieder unterwegs
> 
> 
> hat jemand lust am sonntag den taunus unsicher zu machen?



würde zu gerne, bin aber leider weg


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> viel zu tun....morgen bin ich schon wieder unterwegs
> 
> 
> hat jemand lust am sonntag den taunus unsicher zu machen?



Was schwebt dir denn vor?


----------



## maverick65 (4. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was schwebt dir denn vor?


 
Mich fragt ja niemand....

Vorschlag: N8ride   !  ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2008)

snowride


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was schwebt dir denn vor?



weiß noch nicht genau....ich kränkel ein bissi..mal sehen wies weiter geht...
wenn dann antürlich möglichst trailig




maverick65 schrieb:


> Mich fragt ja niemand....
> 
> Vorschlag: N8ride   !  ??




n8ride mit der neuen p7...das wär auch nix falsches


----------



## Zilli (5. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> weiß noch nicht genau....ich kränkel ein bissi..mal sehen wies weiter geht...
> wenn dann antürlich möglichst trailig
> 
> n8ride mit der neuen p7...das wär auch nix falsches


Ich wäre evtl. auch dabei ... Sa. oder So. abend ? (ich könn't auch Sonntags tagsüber). Bitte gib zeitich bescheid, damit ich genug Zeit, hab meine Sachen zusammenzusuchen ....


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2008)

@ hopi & ratte

das wäre doch ein netter Ausflug für euch zwei beiden 

http://www.feuerberglifte.de/conpresso/winter_start/index.php


----------



## ratte (5. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ hopi & ratte
> 
> das wäre doch ein netter Ausflug für euch zwei beiden
> 
> http://www.feuerberglifte.de/conpresso/winter_start/index.php


Der Herr soll erst einmal aufhören zu humpeln, bevor ich ihn auf ein Board lasse. Der wollte Mittwoch schon auf den Feldberg. 
Abgesehen davon wurde gestern eine Woche Österreich über Sylvester gebucht.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2008)

Perfekt, wo geht es hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (5. Dezember 2008)

Hierhin: Wilder Kaiser.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2008)

Na hoffentlich wird das nicht zu wild


----------



## Hopi (5. Dezember 2008)

Frau Doktor wollte mich nicht auf den Berg lassen


----------



## ratte (5. Dezember 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Frau Doktor wollte mich nicht auf den Berg lassen


Erst, wenn Du mit Deinem Fuß übern Berg bist. 
Jaulst rum, wenn man dran kommt, aber Snowboarden wollen.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2008)

Obwohl, dann hörst du ihn ja nicht


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Dezember 2008)

Hopi, halt den Ball besser noch einen Moment flach. Nachher verdonnert dich die Chefin noch zur Hausarbeit bei sofortiger Erfüllung.


----------



## Hopi (5. Dezember 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> .
> Jaulst rum, wenn man dran kommt, aber Snowboarden wollen.



Beim Sex ist das ja auch etwas anderes


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2008)

Ihr macht Se* mit den füssen


----------



## ratte (5. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ...Nachher verdonnert dich die Chefin noch zur Hausarbeit bei sofortiger Erfüllung.


Da bringst Du mich auf eine Idee. 
Dummerweise bin ich gerade damit fertig geworden. 

Allerdings hat Hopi gerade genug selber aufzuräumen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Dezember 2008)

Wie ich aus den vorherigen Zeilen entnehmen kann, scheint er im Moment totsterbenskrank zu sein. Da solltest du ihm unbedingt zur Hand gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab's ja probiert.
Manche Dinge machen manche Männer besser alleine. 

Mal im Ernst, seine Geschäftsunterlagen und Photoausrüstung sortiert er besser selbst, da steh ich nur dumm daneben.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Dezember 2008)

Wohl war. In die eigene Ablagesystematik sollte kein Dritter eingreifen.


----------



## maverick65 (6. Dezember 2008)

Da nicht Alle in allen Fred´s lesen , kopier ich mal Text aus einem anderem Fred: 

Gerade was mit Sandor ausgemacht. Sind so gegen 13.30 an der Hohemark. Feldi, gelber Balkenweg, Fuchstanz dann Oldking und Rest Viktoriatempel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Wenn sich jemand anschließen will: gerne (cam ist dabei)

Gruß Mav 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Dezember 2008)

werd morgen mal in fremden revieren schnuppern...also nix mit taunsu..euch aber viel spaß


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2008)

Uwe, ... [freu] [hüpf_hüpf]


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2008)

Aber nicht den Rüssel verbiegen beim rumgeschnubbere in den fremden Revieren 

Guten Morgen zäme

@ Mav, wie geht es Frau Quax?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2008)

erkenntnis des tages:

geh nie im wolfsrevier auf nen WM zum GW trinken...


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2008)

Ruckzuck ist die Luft raus


----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> erkenntnis des tages:
> 
> geh nie im wolfsrevier auf nen WM zum GW trinken...



erkenntnis des tages:

geh nie ohne 2. Ersatzschlauch im wolfsrevier auf nen WM zum GW trinken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> erkenntnis des tages:
> 
> geh nie ohne 2. Ersatzschlauch im wolfsrevier auf nen WM zum GW trinken...



selbstverständlich hatte ich einen zweiten ersatzschlauch dabei 
es war übrigens ein dorn drin....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2008)

Bereits in der Grundschule lernt man, den Reifen auf irgendwelche Fremdkörper zu begutachten.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Bereits in der Grundschule lernt man, den Reifen auf irgendwelche Fremdkörper zu begutachten.



ja ja...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich mein's ja nur gut.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2008)

war mal so frei und hab das aus dem wolffred kopiert:

Diesen Donnerstag ist ein gemeinsamer NR der Wölfe, Freireiter and Friends zum WM nach FFM geplant. Startpunkt ist um 1745 Uhr in Hanau am Schloss Philipsruh, Zustiegsmöglichkeit um 1815 am Bierhannes in Fechenheim, Ziel: Eiserner Steg 1900 zu Treppenrasseln und Einnahme von GW.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> selbstverständlich hatte ich einen zweiten ersatzschlauch dabei
> es war übrigens ein dorn drin....



Seit wann hast du Ersatzschläuche dabei?

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Seit wann hast du Ersatzschläuche dabei?
> 
> // Rocky



immer, es sei denn du bist da bei und hast die guten freerideschläuche einstecken


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Dezember 2008)

Na dann ist ja alles ok!
Hast du die Lampe schon mal probiert?

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Na dann ist ja alles ok!
> Hast du die Lampe schon mal probiert?
> 
> // Rocky



nicht richtig...war am samstag mal im wald
mit der p7 un der irc....die p7 ist heller
im ganznah bereich find ich aber die irc besser....

am besten hat mir die p7 auf dem helm gefallen

ich brächt mal deine um zu schauen wie es mit zwei p7 ist


----------



## Kulminator (8. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich brächt mal deine um zu schauen wie es mit zwei p7 ist



auf jeden Fall noch heller ...


----------



## maverick65 (8. Dezember 2008)

Wenn jemand morgen zufällig zu einem Schrotthändler fährt und dort Meister Alex trifft: nicht wundern. Der versucht dort sein Altmetall, was sie heute wieder aus seiner Pfote schnippeln loszuwerden ..

Gestern war es nicht soooooooooooooo toll. Viel Matsch und erst unterhalb vom Haderweg fahrbahr: http://www.vimeo.com/2465732

Gruß Mav


----------



## Maggo (9. Dezember 2008)

@mav:geiler sound beim ersten sturz.....


----------



## Meister Alex (9. Dezember 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand morgen zufällig zu einem Schrotthändler fährt und dort Meister Alex trifft: nicht wundern. Der versucht dort sein Altmetall, was sie heute wieder aus seiner Pfote schnippeln loszuwerden ..
> 
> Gude,
> so Platte und Schrauben sind raus. Wunde vernäht, jetzt warte ich halt bis nach 12 Tagen die Fäden raus kommen und dann fange ich mit Krankengymnastik an! D.h. zum Saisonstart nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder mit dabei..... wenn gewünscht.
> ...


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2008)

das freut den winterlichen freireiter 

http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/Non-Stop-Schnee-waehrend-drei-Tagen-16798538

und ich hab ein langes WE


----------



## maverick65 (9. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Mav, wie geht es Frau Quax?


 
Danke der Nachfrage, ich würde mal so sagen: schon um Einiges besser, ihre Kauleiste ist nun nicht mehr verdrahtet, die Fäden vom Schraubenentfernen sind auch schon raus. Mit den Rippenschmerzen wird sie wohl noch eine Weile leben müssen . Dauert sch... lang, so Rippenkram. Letzten Sonntag hatte sie fast Tränen in den Augen , als sie mich mit Sandor hat ziehen lassen. Und sie hatte uns auch noch geshuttelt .
Einen kleinen Trost gab es heute: neue Teile für über 300 Euronen beim HiBike geordert, große Klappe hat sie auch schon wieder : auf dem Rückweg ihren 1. Burger seit dem Sturz. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2008)

Juhu es geht vorran und der nächste Frühling kann kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ziel: Eiserner Steg 1900 zu Treppenrasseln und Einnahme von GW.



die location kenn ich.
freue mich euch zu sehen.


----------



## Hopi (9. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Juhu es geht vorran und der nächste Frühling kann kommen



schnautze  ich will erst noch Boarden  jetzt wo ich wieder laufen kann


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2008)

Kannst du  oder ist es doch eher ein Humpeln


----------



## maverick65 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hardwarefrage: Ich habe im HT eine Z1 (Marzocchi) Stahlfeder mit Luftunterstützung = Schwuchtelkram  und bin damit unzufrieden. Wollte eigentlich eine Lyrik. Da die aber verdammt viel Probleme machen soll, war ich am suchen. Was haltet ihr davon: http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=ca3b4a6457b7ba1f084201873d670a84?

Ich will unbedingt eine schwarze Gabel (für das "kleine Schwarze" ). Absenken ist nebensächlich aber nice to have. Mein Fully fahr' ich auch mit einer 200´ ohne Absenken berghoch. Da ich ein Spielkind bin, brauche ich Druckstufe (wenn geht High-und Lowspeedstufe getrennt) und Zugstufe, alles von außen und ohne Werkzeug, also auch ohne Pumpe, einstellbar. Deswegen mag ich die 66 von Frauchen nicht und liebe meine "kleine" Boxxer (Team).

Gruß, Mav


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2008)

Hey nehme den Schwuchtelkram


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2008)

reminder


heute 1900 eiserner steg sachsenhäuser seite, oben...bissi rattern und gw aufm wm

ich werd den nils mitbringen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2008)

confirmed.


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> confirmed.



bringst du auch nen nils mit? ich kenne leider keinen- darf ich trotzdem kommen?


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. Dezember 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Hardwarefrage Wollte eigentlich eine Lyrik. Da die aber verdammt viel Probleme machen soll, war ich am suchen.
> Gruß, Mav



wie du weisst hab ich die u-turn lyrik im ransom. nach 3 monaten war ne dichtung in der missioncontroleinheit durch. garantiefall u. da die 36er im haus war, hatte ich keine nutzungseinbuße. gabelschaft bisher fest- das wurde bei rs auch häufig moniert. die funktion der lyrik war für mich äusserst zufriedenstellend. hab sie allerdings auch sehr günstig bekommen, so fiel der schatten, den sie dann irgendwann warf, nicht so dunkel aus.
ob du fürs kleine schwarze zwingend ne 160er forke brauchst, musst du wissen. mit dem u-turn bleibt die federrate bei jeder absenkung gleich. das bietet kaum ein system. über ebay gibts ab und an bereits akira-behandelte sherman manitous. auch 150er hab ich schon gesehen. das ist günstig und funzt super. keine ahnung warum sowas verkauft wird. kannst ja auch mal beim christoph direkt anfragen- eventuell hat der noch was liegen. akiratuning heisst die firma.
hoffe, ich hab dich nun noch mehr verunsichert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2008)

Das habe ich gerade beim Stöbern im Fotoalbum gefunden. Der Chefkritiker schaut sich die Darbietung doch sehr genau an.


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das habe ich gerade beim Stöbern im Fotoalbum gefunden. Der Chefkritiker schaut sich die Darbietung doch sehr genau an.



oder ihm ist kalt und die blase drückt...
oder ihm läufts ob der darbietung eiskalt den rücken runter, weshalb er schliesslich angewidert wegschaut...
oder oder oder.


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. Dezember 2008)

so, jetzt mal glühwein ansetzen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2008)

Na, alle wieder heil heimgekommen?

Das war wieder eine anstrengende Runde.


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. Dezember 2008)

ja, alles bestens. sitze noch mit dem spanakel und nem lauschaer kollegen hier im warmen.
werden uns wohl noch nen film reinziehen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte es zum Glück nicht weit bis zum Auto. Einmal noch rasseln und ich war da. So 'ne Sitzheizung hat echt Charme, dazu noch gute Musik - entspannte Heimfahrt.  Mal sehen wie es unseren beiden Hardcorekollegen/in ergangen ist.

Sag dem jungen Freund, er möge auf dem Heimweg bitte auf jedwede Art von technischen Finessen absehen, einfach heimrollen genügt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (11. Dezember 2008)

Aloha, Rasselbande!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Na, alle wieder heil heimgekommen?



Naja, meine Wenigkeit schon...... 




dschugaschwili schrieb:


> werden uns wohl noch nen film reinziehen.



Guuute Idee - das mache ich jetzt auch noch. Wo der Wecker morgen nicht klingelt und ich jetzt irgendwie wach bin... 




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So 'ne Sitzheizung hat echt Charme, dazu noch gute Musik - entspannte Heimfahrt.



Die Grie Soss rückt gerade in weite Ferne!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ansonsten gelobe ich, an der sheepway-Quote zu arbeiten......


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Dezember 2008)

nils und ich sind auch gut angekommen  

ups...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Die Grie Soss rückt gerade in weite Ferne!!!



Warum?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Naja, meine Wenigkeit schon......



Und der Kulmi? Ist der etwa in den Main gefallen?


----------



## missmarple (12. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Warum?











Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Und der Kulmi? Ist der etwa in den Main gefallen?



Nö, das zum Glück nicht. Aber der hinterhältige und heimtückische MRW-Geist hat uns aufgelauert. Den Rest soll er mal selbst erzählen...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Dezember 2008)

*KULMI*...los mach schon!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Dezember 2008)

*Haaaallooooh Kuuuulmiiiiiiieehhh*

Hammers bald? Jetzt rück schon raus?


----------



## dschugaschwili (12. Dezember 2008)

morsche.
der kopfschmerz ist weg. wie schön!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Dezember 2008)

Tom, was habt ihr noch gemacht? Ich habe dir immer gesagt, lass den Kamillentee weg, der bekommt dir nicht. Hör halt mal.

Apropos hören - hat schon jemand was vom Kulmi gehört? Missing in Action?


----------



## missmarple (12. Dezember 2008)

Wer weiss, wieviele GW-Kanister da gestern noch durch die vorgeglühten Kehlen geflossen sind...... 

Tja, so langsam mach ich mir auch Sorgen, was den Kulmi angeht...  Das nächste Mal muss er wohl doch noch bis vor die Haustüre eskortiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (12. Dezember 2008)

es wurden noch einige biere geleert. leider.
ich möchte nicht in der haut der beiden werktätigen stecken...

jetzt muss ich ein kleines schläfchen halten.

die sache mit k. ist ja höchst mysteriös. auch ich bitte um info.


----------



## missmarple (12. Dezember 2008)

Das nenne ich Arbeitsteilung: Ihr lumpt - und ich hab den Nachbrand... Irgendwas läuft da falsch!


----------



## Kulminator (12. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *KULMI*...los mach schon!





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> *Haaaallooooh Kuuuulmiiiiiiieehhh*
> 
> Hammers bald? Jetzt rück schon raus?



ich sach euch: der MRW ist ein Mörderpfad... aber ich hab heute in Frankfurter Unfallklinik viele neue Bekanntschaften geschlossen


----------



## maverick65 (12. Dezember 2008)

@ dschuga: 

Das mit der Gabel ist nicht so einfach, aber auch nicht sooo wichtig. Ich habe 3 Räder kann also wählen . Das "kleine Schwarze" nehme ich ganz gerne, wenn mir mal wieder das Fully zu soft ist, wenn ich mal wieder Linie suchen will, nicht nur runterbrezeln. Im schwarzen HT ist die besagte Z1. Sie funzt zwar, ich bin aber RS-versaut... . Von wegen der Lyrik hatten wir uns schon unterhalten, ich bin halt nur skeptisch, weil auch beim Brocken-Rocken 2008 Einige von Problemen mit ihrer Lyrik berichtet haben. Die Lyrik ist immer noch mein Favorit . Selbst wenn sie Macken haben sollte, dann kommt sie eben in den Service bzw. zum Garantiehandling. 
Du fragst, ob ich wirklich 160mm an der Front brauche. DIE Antwort bin ich mir selber noch schuldig. Ich bin halt RS- und Federwegverwöhnt. Knapp ein Jahr das Ghost Enduro (durfte sich damals noch so schimpfen) gefahren. Hätte wohl nicht mit einem Fully anfangen sollen.... Das fette Scott aufgebaut und später erst mit dem HT wirklich gelernt. 
Vor einigen Monaten habe ich mit dem HT noch Petra mit ihrem Stinky versägt. Kurz vor ihrem Unfall konnte ich auf dem Südhang und Haderweg mit´s Fully nicht mehr mithalten. 
Meine beiden (Wald)Räder haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile, mit Beiden fahr ich gerne. Bin schon einige Zeit am überlegen mir ein 4. Rad zuzulegen, was die Vorteile Beider vereint: ein gutes Enduro alla Ransom (sch.. teuer) oder einen leichten Freerider alla Bergamont Big Air.

@ all: Plant ihr was über die Feiertage? Bis dahin müßte mein Knie wieder ok sein. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich sach euch: der MRW ist ein Mörderpfad... aber ich hab heute in Frankfurter Unfallklinik viele neue Bekanntschaften geschlossen




 mist, war doch so ein schöner abend und dann das  

gute besserung


----------



## maverick65 (12. Dezember 2008)

Wo hast´n das kopiert, wo soll mer die Genesungswünsche hinsenden?

P.S.: Haben in diesem Jahr nicht schon genug Leute Autsch´n gemacht und sind leider auch gestorben??!!

Ach Manno....


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Dezember 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Wo hast´n das kopiert, wo soll mer die Genesungswünsche hinsenden?
> ....




post 805 im freireiterfred


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Dezember 2008)

Kulmi, Kulmi, du machst Sachen. Hoffentlich ist's glimpflich ausgegangen. Gute Besserung.


----------



## maverick65 (12. Dezember 2008)

was´n los kulmi, was´n passiert? unfallklinik hört sich nicht so gut an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (13. Dezember 2008)

Mein Reden - Ihr unterschätzt diesen Mörderpfad *masslos*!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






@Kulmi: hmmm, dem ersten Anschein nach hatte ich ja noch die vage Hoffnung, dass Du ohne medizinische Versorgung klarkommst - was ein Shice! Von mir auch nochmal auf diesem Weg gute Besserung für Dich!


----------



## schu2000 (13. Dezember 2008)

Oh...hmm...Kulmi!?!? Wasn passiert??? Wie auch immer: gute Besserung!!


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. Dezember 2008)

@[email protected] Von mir auch gute Besserung! Ich weiß zwar nicht, was passiert ist, aber ich hoffe, es ist nicht so schlimm wie es sich liest!

Mit besten Genesungswünschen,
Jazzman


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2008)

Freireiter halten zusammen - auch wenn sich einer eine Blöße gibt.

Offiziell ist das auf der Rampage passiert, und nirgendwo sonst - verstanden?


----------



## missmarple (13. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Offiziell ist das auf der Rampage passiert, und nirgendwo sonst - verstanden?



Das kann ich eindeutig bezeugen!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ausserdem hat er sich in der B-Note mindestens eine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 verdient!!!


----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Offiziell ist das auf der Rampage passiert, und nirgendwo sonst - verstanden?



hab ich jemals was anderes behauptet??  Damit hätten wir die Bedeutung der "R" in MRW schon mal geklärt. Hat wer freireitertaugliche Vorschläge für das M und das W? 


Euch allen vielen Dank für die Anteilnahme und die Genesungswünsche. Es ist eigentlich gar net sooo schlimm wie es sich anhört. Ich muss zwar nächste Woche unters Messer - aber ein kleiner Eingriff am Ellbogenknochen kann ja nicht so schlimm werden, oder? Verglichen mit den anderen viel tragischerer Vorfällen (Miss Quax, KillerN etc) bin ich glimpflich davongekommen...  

Ach ja: wie es passiert ist: es ist ratsam bei der Rampage immer beide Hände am Lenker zu haben - v.a. wenn grössere Hindernisse wie z.B. Holzwerk zu überwinden sind  - da muss die Helmlampe eben irgendwie anders ausgeschaltet werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2008)

So 'ne Northshore hat's schon in sich.


----------



## missmarple (13. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Damit hätten wir die Bedeutung der "R" in MRW schon mal geklärt. Hat wer freireitertaugliche Vorschläge für das M und das W?



*M*alignant *R*ampage *W*ay??????




Kulminator schrieb:


> v.a. wenn grössere Hindernisse wie z.B. Holzwerk



Hmmm, möglicherweise sollte die Standardausrüstung um jeweils ein rotes und ein weisses Farbeimerchen erweitert werden, um im Bedarfsfall.............


----------



## MissQuax (13. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ich muss zwar nächste Woche unters Messer - aber ein kleiner Eingriff am Ellbogenknochen kann ja nicht so schlimm werden, oder?


 
Na dann auf alle Fälle toi, toi, toi für die OP und schnelle Genesung! Wünsche Dir daß Du - schneller als ich - wieder fit und biketauglich bist!

Mitfühlende Grüße,

MissQuax


----------



## Meister Alex (13. Dezember 2008)

Gude,
auch, unbekannterweise, die besten Genesungswünsche von mir.

Vielleicht steht MRW auch für Murderous Rampagelike Way?

Oder einfach: Mords ramponierter Weg?

Auf jeden Fall bist du in der BgU in besten Händen, ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung. War am Montag erst mal wieder da. Grüße mir das Personal von Station A4 und das ganze OP sowie Narkose Team.

Gruß, Meister Alex


----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Hmmm, möglicherweise sollte die Standardausrüstung um jeweils ein rotes und ein weisses Farbeimerchen erweitert werden, um im Bedarfsfall.............



 ja ja, wer den Schaden hat ...



Meister Alex schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall bist du in der BgU in besten Händen, ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung. War am Montag erst mal wieder da. Grüße mir das Personal von Station A4 und das ganze OP sowie Narkose Team.



na das beruhigt mich. werd deine Grüsse weitergeben.. 



MissQuax schrieb:


> Na dann auf alle Fälle toi, toi, toi für die OP und schnelle Genesung! Wünsche Dir daß Du - schneller als ich - wieder fit und biketauglich bist!



das nenn ich "kollegiale" Grüsse  ich wünsch dir auch, daß du bald wieder fit bist...


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Dezember 2008)

Kulmi alles o.k.? Hab gehört Du wurdest auf dem MRW mit Holz angegriffen?

Ich sags immer wieder : Meidet diesen schrecklichen Weg!


----------



## Zilli (13. Dezember 2008)

@Kulmi: Gute Besserung auch von mir; ich hoffe die künftigen Schmerzen 

 in der BgU halten sich in Grenzen.


Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi alles o.k.? Hab gehört Du wurdest auf dem MRW mit Holz angegriffen?
> 
> Ich sags immer wieder : Meidet diesen schrecklichen Weg!


Der wird immer interessanter ....


----------



## Hopi (13. Dezember 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Gude,
> auch, unbekannterweise, die besten Genesungswünsche von mir.
> 
> Vielleicht steht MRW auch für Murderous Rampagelike Way?
> ...



So klasse ist die BGU auch nicht  beim nächsten mal probieren wir mal die Uni aus


----------



## maverick65 (13. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat: einfach mal Fresse halten!


----------



## Meister Alex (13. Dezember 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> So klasse ist die BGU auch nicht  beim nächsten mal probieren wir mal die Uni aus



Warum, was hast du denn zu meckern? 
Also ich bin für meinen Teil ziemlich zufrieden mit der Behandlung durch das Personal der BgU. Oder hattest du dir schon mal aufgrund deines hohen Alters schon mal die Hüfte mit deren, mittlerweilen beim Altmetall stehenden, Robodoc machen lassen? Uni kenn ich bis jetzt auch nur vom Jonas seinen Wehwehchen her. Ist auch ok.

Gruß, Meister Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (13. Dezember 2008)

fängt schon damit an das Du in der Notaufnahme erst mal jemand suchen musst, wenn Du nicht gerade mit dem Heli gebracht wirst. Als wir mit Sabines Schulter dort waren hat die Ärztin an dem Arm rum gedreht als ob nix wäre und als die von einem Kollegen gerufen wurde, hat sie den Arm einfach los gelassen. Sabine war nicht sehr begeistert (es war nämlich extrem schmerzhaft). Wie gesagt, in Zukunft mal was anderes versuchen.


----------



## Hopi (13. Dezember 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat: einfach mal Fresse halten!







Auf der Kaba Dose geschlafen und von Kraft geträumt?


----------



## ratte (13. Dezember 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Warum, was hast du denn zu meckern?


Wenn ich nur dran denke, zwickt die Schulter wieder. 
Insgesamt irgendwas um vier Stunden in der Notaufnahme. Gut, war halt viel los.
Und eine überforderte Ärztin, die meinen Arm, den ich nicht selber mehr bewegen konnte, während der Untersuchung einfach fallen ließ, als sie von jemandem angesprochen wurde. Das war fast schlimmer als der Sturz von den Schmerzen her. Konnten damals nichts feststellen, aber Arm ist noch immer nicht uneingeschränkt einsetzbar.

...und beim letzten Mal musste man ewig jemanden suchen.


----------



## ratte (13. Dezember 2008)

Okay, soviel dazu, wenn zwei Rechner im Haus sind.


----------



## Meister Alex (14. Dezember 2008)

Gude,
autschen! Hört sich ja toll an. Aber das mit dem Suchen verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz. Da sind doch so schöne tolle Lininen auf dem Boden die farblich den Fachbereichen zugeordnet sind. Rot oder Orange sind glaube ich für die Notaufnahme.... Zur Not kann man ja auch noch die Frau am Empfang Fragen wenn man zwischen 6:30 und 18:30 da aufschlägt. Übrigens muss man nicht immer eingeflogen werden Liegendanfahrt mit dem Sanka gibts da auch noch. Naja Hopi wird wohl ein wenig in Panik gewesen sein weil sein Frauchen autschen hatte. Ist ja auch verständlich.
Zur Ärztin nur soviel: Solche Exemplare findet man überall! Ganz toll sind da auch manche Röntgenärzte.....Habe ich auch schon tolle Erfahrungen gemacht.
Als ich letztes Jahr in der BgU zu besuch war, wohlgemerkt die Erstversorgung fand in Zwiesel statt, schaute sich erst ein Arzt mein Handgelenk an, dann der nächste und zum Schluss auch noch der Prof..
Muss wohl sehr interessant für die Herrschaften gewesen sein. Auch die Behandlung an sich war sehr vorsichtig und "einfühlsam".
In Zwiesel musste ich mich auch erst mal durchfragen. War aber recht unkompliziert.
Vielleicht ist die Ärztin deshalb so grob mit Sabine umgegangen weil man ja im allgemeinen behauptet das Frauen nicht solche Mimosen sind wie die Männer. Nach dem Motto: "Ah, eine Geschlechtsgenossin, endlich nicht so ein Männerweichei, da muss ich wenigstens nicht sooo doll aufpassen."
Aber wenn ihr noch andere Krankenhäuser in FfM ausprobieren wollt dann viel Spaß beim zufügen und auskurieren der Leiden. Wenn ihr Frankfurt dann durch habt (Katharinen-, Bethanien-, Marien-, Rot Kreuz-, Maingau-, Schiffer-, Heilig Geist- Krankenhaus Bürgerhospital, Uni Klinikum, Klinikum Höchst) kannst du ja mit dem Stadtkrankenhaus Offenbach und den einschlägigen Häusern in der Umgebung weitermachen.
So eine Erhebung über die Erstversorgung, Unterbringung und Behandlung wäre ja mal nicht schlecht. Da weiß man dann gleich wohin man gehen muss wenns mal wieder autschn macht. 
Oder wir eröffnen hier einfach einen Autschen Support Thead...... mit allen Fakten: Wie geschmacksneutral ist das Essen, wie gestresst der Arzt und wie Patzig die Schwester. Wie groß ist der Behandlungsunterschied zwischen Privat &  Kassenpatient?  Und wie teuer ist der Parkplatz wenn übehaupt vorhanden? Und wo kann man übehaupt Bike DVD`s zur schnelleren Genesung im Krankenhaus schauen? Und überhaupt: Wie sicher sind die Bikestellplätze???
Aber zurück zu deinem Arm: Meinst du das die immer noch eingeschränkte Benutzbarkeit vom unachtsamen Verhalten der Ärztin her rührt? Dies wird im Nachhinein schwer nach zu weisen sein... Eventuell war ein vorhergehender Unfall Grund dafür? Könnte ja auch der Grund für den Krankenhausbesuch gewesen sein. 
Jaja wer den Schaden hat... aber jetzt mal Sarkasmus bei Seite da würde ich aber alles daran setzen diesen Mangel an Bewegungsfähigkeit wieder wett zu machen!

Gruß & gute Besserung vom Meister Alex


----------



## Hopi (14. Dezember 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> fängt schon damit an das Du in der Notaufnahme erst mal jemand suchen musst, .



Es geht nicht darum den Bereich zu finden sondern jemanden bei dem Du dich melden kannst das Du ein Anliegen hast


----------



## Meister Alex (14. Dezember 2008)

Im Ambulanzbereich oder schon direkt am Eingang?
Ich glaube das läuft in jedem Krankenhaus ähnlich: Wenn der Pförtner bzw. der Empfang die entsrechende Abteilung über den nahenden Patienten nicht informiert kannst du nur laut brüllen....
Bei dem einen oder anderen Krankenhaus ist das besser oder halt schlechter gelöst. Die BgU gibts im Übrigen bereits seit mehr als 40 Jahren inklusive aller Um- und Anbaumaßnahmen. Bei der derzeitigen Umbaumaßnahme ist der Empfangsbereich mit betroffen, denke mal das deshalb die Patientenaufnahme nicht so reibungslos funktioniert wie gewohnt. Zur Erinnerung: Bis 2006 ist man mit dem Pkw bis auf den Parkplatz vor dem Gebäude und dann direkt in den Empfang mit angrenzender Notaufnahme gelaufen. Dies ist nun während des Umbaus anders: Man muss auf den Parkplatz links neben dem Gebaüde fahren, am Seiteneingang das Gebäude betreten und dann nach der Glastür am provisorischen Empfang sein Leid verkünden...... und dann geht lebbe weidä. Aber hier ein link für zukünftige Unfälle:http://www.bgu-frankfurt.de
Und hier noch was interessantes, zumindest ab Seite 18: http://www.bgu-frankfurt.de/pdf/BGU inform 2_2008.pdf
Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## maverick65 (14. Dezember 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Und hier noch was interessantes, zumindest ab Seite 18: http://www.bgu-frankfurt.de/pdf/BGU%20inform%202_2008.pdf
> Gruß Meister Alex


 
Die wissen wohl wovon sie schreiben:

Zitat: "....  Zu den häufigsten (Verletzungen) zählen
hierbei die *Handgelenksbrüche (-> Meister Alex), Brüche*
*des Schlüsselbeins (-> Maverick65), Rippenbrüche (-> MissQuax)* und Brüche des Sprunggelenks bzw. Zerreißungen​und Dehnungen der Außenbänder."




*MissQuax (wiedermal online unter Mavs Nick) ;-)))*


----------



## Meister Alex (14. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht gehen die deswegen so routiniert mit solchen Verletzungen um?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (14. Dezember 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Im Ambulanzbereich oder schon direkt am Eingang?


Im Ambulanzbereich. 
Da sind ja noch nichtmals Stühle, auf die sich Hopi mit lediertem Knöchel niederlassen konnte, bis dann mal jemand kam. Hab dann einen aus einem der Behandlungszimmer geholt.


Meister Alex schrieb:


> Aber zurück zu deinem Arm: Meinst du das die immer noch eingeschränkte Benutzbarkeit vom unachtsamen Verhalten der Ärztin her rührt?


Nein, das kommt definitiv vom Sturz. 
Und grob war die Ärztin nicht. Eher unsicher. Frischfleisch halt. Aber jetzt im November auch noch nicht souveräner als im Juni. Auswendig gelernte Fragen, ohne den Patienten anzugucken. Der Computer war wichtiger.
Ich bezog das auch eher auf die Diagnose der Prellung, die in den nächsten Tagen wohl blau werden würde. Blau wurde da nie was. Meine Anmerkungen, dass es wohl mehr ist, wurden nicht wahrgenommen (hatte schonmal die andere Schulter geprellt, sowas wird bei mir direkt blau und dick). War ja auch kein richtiger Druckschmerz, sondern eine bestimmte Bewegung der Bänder bzw. Muskeln.
Dass ich damit bisher noch nicht anderweitig beim Arzt war, hatte im Sommer andere Gründe. Fahren ging ja wenige Wochen später wieder ohne Einschränkung, einzig das Einhängen des Rades in den Lift in Winterberg wird wohl noch etwas dauern. 

Die Ärzte und Schwestern auf den Stationen mögen wahrscheinlich auch besser Laune haben. Notdienst müssen die nunmal zwangsweise schieben. Also genug dazu.


----------



## MissQuax (14. Dezember 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Vielleicht gehen die deswegen so routiniert mit solchen Verletzungen um?!


 
Yepp, und deshalb sind die bestimmt eine gute Empfehlung bei (MTB-)Sportunfällen  - auch wenn EINZELNE andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben sollten!


----------



## Meister Alex (14. Dezember 2008)

Ach ja so siehts bei mir nach der Metallentfernung aus.



Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Meister Alex (16. Dezember 2008)

ÖÖiih, was ist denn hier los?
Hab ich alle mit nur zwei postings in einen komatösen Zustand geblubbert oder war das Bild zu heftig? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, das mit dem Bild.
Gruß Alex


----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2008)

Perfektes Muster, saubere Knoten


----------



## Meister Alex (16. Dezember 2008)

Jupp, man könnte meinen der oder die Näher/in hält nebenbei Stickkurse ab
Die "Einbaunaht" war ein wenig welliger und hatte zwei Stiche mehr. Sah aber auch gut aus. 
Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (16. Dezember 2008)

hier wird auf höchsten niveau gejammer! angesichts der tatsache, dass unsere blessuren quasi vorsätzlich herbeigeführt werden, sollte unserein zufrieden sein überhaupt behandlung zu erfahren.

@meister alex: geile naht! schade, das die narben nicht mehr das sind was sie waren.
                      man will doch auch was zum vorzeigen haben.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Dezember 2008)

Hier geht's ja zu wie beim weißen Hai. Fehlen nur noch die Schauergeschichten über Goldfischbisse.


----------



## Meister Alex (17. Dezember 2008)

Pah, du kennst die Nummer noch nicht als ich mir einen Ast bei der Abfahrt vom Harderweg direkt nebens Auge gesteckt hab. Das wa vieleicht ne blöde Nummer..... und hätt auch bös`in`s Auge gehen können.....
Aber egal, "lebbe geht weidä"! Wo gehobelt wird da fallen Späne und wo geheizt wird da Fallen halt mal Biker. Solange man sich und das Material wieder hinbekommt, ohne bleibende Schäden, hat man wenigstens was zu erzählen.
Auf diesem Weg allerseits gute Besserung an alle Verletzten!

Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Kulminator (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin nun schon 3 tage in der BGU und kann über die station nix nachteiliges berichten. die unfallaufnahme ist aber in der tat verbesserungsbedürftig. mit sabine, meinem neuen zimmernachbarn (nicht usbekischer herkunft) und mir selbst kenne ich nun schon 3 opfer DER tollen jungärztin...


----------



## Meister Alex (18. Dezember 2008)

Gude,
na dann mal alles Gute zur Genesung. Jupp der Aufnahmebereich wird glaube ich noch bis 2011 saniert. Mal schauen wie es danach aussieht. Dist du etwa auch von DER Ärztin behandelt worden?
Vielleicht ist DIE Ärztin ja vorher Stabsärztin beim Bund gewesen?

Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Kulminator (18. Dezember 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Gude,
> na dann mal alles Gute zur Genesung. Jupp der Aufnahmebereich wird glaube ich noch bis 2011 saniert. Mal schauen wie es danach aussieht. Dist du etwa auch von DER Ärztin behandelt worden?
> Vielleicht ist DIE Ärztin ja vorher Stabsärztin beim Bund gewesen?
> 
> Gruß Meister Alex


 bis 2011 dürfte die ärztin soweit sein...


----------



## Kulminator (18. Dezember 2008)

ich muss unbedingt noch eine aufnahme der nicolai chopper machen...


----------



## missmarple (18. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich muss unbedingt noch eine aufnahme der nicolai chopper machen...



Stilecht, beim Einsatz im Treppenhaus???


----------



## maverick65 (18. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ich bin nun schon 3 tage in der BGU ...


 
Er lebt noch!!??!!


Was macht die Kunst? Wie ist es gelaufen, hassu überlebenschance?





P.S.= Kleinkram: Petra geht es gut: ihre Gusche kann sie für Döner wieder öffnen (ihr 1. Versuch war besch....), ihre "gelben" Laufräder für´s Fully konnten nicht montiert werden, wegen fehlender Reifen (UST), ihre Hardcoreleichtbauschwuchtel ist (optisch) fertig: sch.. viel Geld für wenig Gewichtsreduktion. gugst du hier

Gruß Mav


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Dezember 2008)

Frag lieber, wieviel Colorado noch übrig ist.  Ich konnte ihm ja nur die kleine Probierpackung mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (19. Dezember 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Er lebt noch!!??!!
> 
> 
> Was macht die Kunst? Wie ist es gelaufen, hassu überlebenschance?



 sieht ganz gut aus. das knöchelchen ist mit 2 kleinen schräubchen fixiert worden. die physiotherapheutin zeigte sich auch mit den behandlungsergebnissen zufrieden.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Dezember 2008)

im moment gibts nur 3 weniger schöne dinge: 
1) 8 wochen kein biken 
2) morgen werfen die mich hier raus 
3) colorado gibts nur noch in restmengen.

grüsse an MQ


----------



## Hopi (19. Dezember 2008)

Mav etwas viele Spacer unter dem Vorbau


----------



## MissQuax (19. Dezember 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Mav etwas viele Spacer unter dem Vorbau


 
Nö, anders macht in dem Alter der Rücken nicht mehr mit!


----------



## MissQuax (19. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> im moment gibts nur 3 weniger schöne dinge:
> 1) 8 wochen kein biken
> 2) morgen werfen die mich hier raus
> 3) colorado gibts nur noch in restmengen.
> ...


 
Danke! 

Wünsche dir ein schmerzfreies Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr (aber Vorsicht, nicht daß du dich beim Rutschen wieder verletzt! ) und nochmal gute und schnelle Genesung!


----------



## missmarple (19. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> im moment gibts nur 3 weniger schöne dinge:
> ...
> 2) morgen werfen die mich hier raus
> ...



Würdest Du etwa gerne noch länger dort bleiben??????


----------



## Kulminator (19. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Würdest Du etwa gerne noch länger dort bleiben??????


wenn jemand die colorado mischung nachfüllt, könnte ich noch ein paar tage hier aushalten...


----------



## Meister Alex (19. Dezember 2008)

Lass mich mal raten: Du liegst auf Station A4?
Gibt unten vor dem Warteraum der Notfallambulanz nicht mehr diese "Vendingmachines" oder besser gesagt FressOmaten? Oder sind die nicht mit Colorado bestückt?
Weiterhin alles gute wünscht:
Meister Alex


----------



## Kulminator (19. Dezember 2008)

oh weh, da haste mir jetzt was verraten. ich such gleichmal die automaten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (19. Dezember 2008)

Wegebeschreibung:
Von Station A4 das Treppenhaus hinunter (das treppenhaus das auch auf die Wiese führt), bis ins EG dort Richtung Röntgen laufen. Vor dem Internetpc auf der linken Seite stehen drei von diesen Dingern. Genau gegenüber der Automaten kannst du schöne Exponate von künstlichen Knie & Hüftgelenken bewundern. Mahlzeit!
Gruß, Meister Alex
PS.: Nutze doch mal die Gelegenheit und frage mal nach ob du Chistoph2 mal besichtigen kannst falls es der Klinikalltag zulässt. (Aufzug in Gebäuderteil K bis ins Oberste Stockwerk nehmen, links aus dem Aufzug raus, durch dei Glastür gleich rechts dann klingeln)
Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Kulminator (19. Dezember 2008)

GEFUNDEN... mampf...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. Dezember 2008)

wo war der Herr Kulmi eigentlich gestern um14 Uhr?
Ich dachte mir, besuch doch mal den Gestürzten und dann muß ich mir von einer absolut unfreundlichen Schwester sagen lassen: der ist nicht da und wo der jetzt ist kann ich auch nicht sagen. Was treibst du da? 
Trotzdem guteBesserung und mampf nicht so viel ;-) 
Gruß Marco


----------



## Kulminator (19. Dezember 2008)

unfreundliche schwestern? die gibt es hier nicht! in welcher klinik warst du denn?


----------



## Kulminator (19. Dezember 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> christoph 1 (alias rocky) reicht...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> unfreundliche schwestern? die gibt es hier nicht! in welcher klinik warst du denn?



Ich war schon in der richtigen Klinik, schließlich kannte man deinen Namen. 
Und glaub mir, die Olle war unfreundlich...
Sehen wir uns am Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (19. Dezember 2008)

... solange ihm sie seine Colorado Mischung lassen und nur zu Besuchern unfreundlich sind..... Ist ja ein Krankenhaus und nicht das Kempinski......

Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. Dezember 2008)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> ...nd..... Ist ja ein Krankenhaus und nicht das Kempinski......
> 
> Gruß Meister Alex



Hat ja auch keiner was anderes gesagt!!


----------



## Meister Alex (19. Dezember 2008)

Bei unfreundlichen Schwestern muss ich immer mit einem schmunzeln an den Werner Film denken: Mooorgäään, 6 Uhr Betten machääään"


----------



## Kulminator (19. Dezember 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich war schon in der richtigen Klinik, schließlich kannte man deinen Namen.
> Und glaub mir, die Olle war unfreundlich...
> Sehen wir uns am Samstag?


 sowas blödes. ich war zur krankengymnastik um 14 uhr. morgen abend bin ich auf
 jeden fall dabei. c u...


----------



## Kulminator (20. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> GEFUNDEN... mampf...



Moin, schreibt keiner mehr???

Übrigens Colorado ist in der BGU z.Zt. vergriffen - ich empfehle deshalb übers Wochenende eine andere Bleibe..

Hab mich deshalb heute entlassen und werd nun erst mal in einen nahegelegenen Supermarkt einfallen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Dezember 2008)

Du lässt ja keinen zu Wort kommen.


----------



## Kulminator (20. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Du lässt ja keinen zu Wort kommen.



ja, und das bei dem Stress der letzten Tage...


----------



## missmarple (20. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ja, und das bei dem Stress der letzten Tage...



Ach herrje, Du bist aber auch zu bemitleiden! *tätschel*


----------



## maverick65 (21. Dezember 2008)

Ja ist denn schon Weihnachten:











?


Der ganze weiße Wahn hat mit einer weißen Hose (TLD  ) von Frauchen zum Burzeltach angefangen....

Gruß Mav


----------



## maverick65 (21. Dezember 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (21. Dezember 2008)

Gude,
na dann fall damit bloß nicht in den Schnee!! Da dauert die Suche nach dir bestimmt Stunden! Seeeehr stylisch! Pimp my mav kann ich da nur sagen....
Gruß, Meister Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Dezember 2008)

*Wünsch euch allen ne frohe Weihnacht!*


----------



## Zilli (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich wünsche Euch auch frohe Weihnachten 

, nette Geschenke 

 und ein paar geruhsame Tage 

.
Bis demnächst ...


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2008)

guude, ich schließe mich meinen vorrednern an und wünsche euch ein frohes fest mit allem was dazugehört.


----------



## MissQuax (25. Dezember 2008)

*Ich wünschen allen Freireitern ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, ein paar erholsame freie Tage und einen guten Start in ein glückliches, gesundes neues Jahr mit vielen tollen Touren ohne folgenschwere Stürze!* 


*MissQuax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## mzaskar (25. Dezember 2008)

Hoi ihr Freibeuter  

Frohe Weihnachten und eine entspannende Zeit : D


----------



## maverick65 (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich hoffe ihr seid auch alle so reichlich wie ich beschenkt worden .


Heute ging es das 1. Mal nach Miss Quax Flugeinlage wieder raus. Sie hat das Radeln noch nicht verlernt und ist auch nicht gefallen . Einen kleinen Bordsteinkantenhüpfer hat sie sich auch schon getraut .
Schönes Gefühl wieder mit Frauchen zusammen fahren zu können . 

Euch noch guten Rutsch...

Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2008)

so weihnachten ist fast rum...man sollte die angesammelten reserven irgendwie loswerden...


spiel mit dem gedanken am so einen nightride im taunus zu machen...hat jemand lust?


----------



## maverick65 (27. Dezember 2008)

Lust schon, aber keine Zeit , muß schaffen :kotz:

Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (27. Dezember 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Heute ging es das 1. Mal nach Miss Quax Flugeinlage wieder raus. Sie hat das Radeln noch nicht verlernt und ist auch nicht gefallen . Einen kleinen Bordsteinkantenhüpfer hat sie sich auch schon getraut .



na wenn das mal keine guten Nachrichten sind?? 

weiter so....


----------



## Kulminator (27. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so weihnachten ist fast rum...man sollte die angesammelten reserven irgendwie loswerden...
> 
> 
> spiel mit dem gedanken am so einen nightride im taunus zu machen...hat jemand lust?



Lust schon, aber ...


----------



## Kulminator (27. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich muss unbedingt noch eine aufnahme der nicolai chopper machen...



und hier ist der Beweis... 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/248656]
	
[/URL]


----------



## missmarple (27. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und hier ist der Beweis...
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/248656]
> 
> [/URL]



... und ich hatte noch auf eine stilechte Aufnahme im Treppenhaus gehofft......


----------



## schu2000 (27. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und hier ist der Beweis...



Wie viel Federweg?? Shimano/SRAM??


----------



## Kulminator (27. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> ... und ich hatte noch auf eine stilechte Aufnahme im Treppenhaus gehofft......



und wie hätte ich das machen sollen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (27. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und wie hätte ich das machen sollen ???



Mal ein bisschen mehr Kreativität, junger Mann!  Du hättest dem Usbeken oder der Schwester das Knipsgerät in die Hand drücken können - und dann Vollgas. Alternativ wäre für dieses Spektakel sicherlich auch nochmal der ein oder andere Partizipient der Colorad-Connection angerückt...


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Dezember 2008)

jetzt ists fast rum das jahr 2008...
werde die nächsten tage leider keinen zugriff aufs INet haben






daher wünsch euch allen schon heute alles gute für das jahr 2009, 
kommt gut rein und laßt es an silvester richtig krachen...​


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. Dezember 2008)

geschafft! wieder heil in f. gelandet. natürlich die mitgeschleppten sb-utensilien ungenutzt im auto frieren lassen, dafür jedoch keine fressorgie versäumt.

weihnachten macht richtig froh, wenn es vorbei ist sowieso.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2008)

So ihr lieben, ich mache mich ab in die Berge ..... 

Ich wünsche allen Freireiterinnen und Freireiter sowie allen Freunden, Bekannten und Verwandten einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr  

Wir sehen uns dann in 2009 wieder


----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2008)

So ihr lieben, ich mache mich ab in die Berge ..... 

Ich wünsche allen Freireiterinnen und Freireiter sowie allen Freunden, Bekannten und Verwandten einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr  

Wir sehen uns dann in 2009 wieder


----------



## Zilli (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich wünsche Euch auch einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute im neuen Jahr



​


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Dezember 2008)

@zilli: diesen schliesse ich mich gerne an.


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2009)

erster im neuen jahr.....

ich wünsche euch und euren familien alles gute für 2009. wenn meine guten vorsätze halten fahren wir uns demnächst sicher mal wieder übern weg!!!


----------



## maverick65 (1. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen, ihr Schnarchnasen !


Ich wünsche Allen ein frohes und unfallfreies 2009!

Auch schon jemand um 7.00Uhr 17 Km auf dem Tacho gehabt?
Ok, ok nicht gleich erschlagen wollen: ich mußte. Hatte Nachtschicht . Mein Blick um zawölf sah so aus: 





@ schwarzer kater: danke für deine empfehlung, die spikes-pneus einzufahren . Die Dinger kosten einen zwar heftig Muskelschmalz, bringen aber was, wenn man sie denn wirklich braucht .... Schleuse, selbe Stelle... und selbst auf einem Lichtgitterrost nix mehr mini-autsch´n von wegen Träger beim Freiflug im Weg.

Gruß Mav


----------



## Meister Alex (1. Januar 2009)

Gude,
seltsame Lichterscheinungen am Frankfurter Flughafen sind das. Gibt`s da jetzt auch schon ne Area 51?
Ich hab dafür Morgen Mittag schon wieder 18km auffe Uhr. Muss auch wieder Geld fürs Rad verdienen.......
Guten Start ins neue Jahr wünsche ich euch allen noch, bleibt gesund und munter.

Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Januar 2009)

gesundes neues:http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-45094.html


----------



## missmarple (8. Januar 2009)

Um den müden Haufen hier mal wieder wachzurütteln: 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* den beiden Geburtstagsbuben, Bruder Jörn & Maggo!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Um den müden Haufen hier mal wieder wachzurütteln:
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* den beiden Geburtstagsbuben, Bruder Jörn & Maggo!!!



dem schließ ich mich an...


*Happy Birthday euch beiden!*


----------



## mzaskar (8. Januar 2009)

DA mach ich doch mit .....

Happy Birthday


----------



## Kulminator (8. Januar 2009)

jetzt hab ichs gecheckt mit dem King of Weilbach... auch von meiner Seite die besten Wünsche zum B-DAY, Maggo...


----------



## Meister Alex (8. Januar 2009)

Gude,
auch von mir alles Gute für die beiden Geburtstagskinder.

Lasst euch reichlich beschenken und feiern.

Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Zilli (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo Bruder und Maggo (Alter vor Schönheit),
alles Gute zu Eurem Geburtstag . Ich könnte Euer Alter womöglich irgendwie ableiten, da ich es jedoch nicht genau kenne, nehm ich den hier:


 

​
Maggo, wir müssen Sonntags oder so mal wieder ne Runde drehen; die Feiertage haben gruselige Spuren bei mir hinterlassen


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. Januar 2009)

glückwünsche an die betroffenen.

@ alle interessierten: ich hab in finale vom9.-15.mai eine (dem einen od. andere vom letztjährigen ausflug bekannte) unterkunft für 6 reisewillige gebucht. bitte meldet euch umgehend bei mir wenn mitfahrbedarf besteht.
leztes jahr wars grandios!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Januar 2009)

Maggo, alter Schwerenöter. Häbbi B-day.

@rest - thx for the wishes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (9. Januar 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> finale vom9.-15.mai eine


 
ach manno: du hattest mir anderen termin gegeben, daraufhin urlaub beantragt. nun zu zpät für umbuchung.


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. Januar 2009)

sorry, das ist allerdings sehr schade, doch die woche vorher war schon ausgebucht...
kannst du nicht mehr tauschen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Januar 2009)

Hier ist ja gar nichts los. 

Wollt ihr nicht mal über die Wetterlage auf den Maintreppen reden?


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Januar 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hier ist ja gar nichts los.
> 
> Wollt ihr nicht mal über die Wetterlage auf den Maintreppen reden?



Hast wohl nix zu tun?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Januar 2009)

Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Januar 2009)

Keine Ahnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Januar 2009)

da ists kalt...auf den maintreppen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Januar 2009)

Äschd? [staun]

Und wahrscheinlich ist auch nirgendwo ein wärmendes Schlückchen zu ergattern.

Dann will ich da jetzt auch nicht hin.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe hier noch 3 Flaschen feinstem, fertig angemachtem Appler zum heiss machen stehen ...... eigentlich eine gute Idee ...... kram wo ist der Topf .....


----------



## MissQuax (13. Januar 2009)

Heute (wegen Restschmerzen) beim CT gewesen:

Nicht 3, sondern 8 waren's.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2009)

Rippen ????? Oder heißer Appler


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Januar 2009)

autsch


----------



## Zilli (13. Januar 2009)

Huuui 

, ganz schön schlank geworden ...


... hat Mav Dir nicht genug Suppe zugelöffelt


----------



## Zilli (14. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe der erste Burger hat geschmeckt.

Bis zur 2. Februarwoche wird es, wie in der letzten Woche, a*****bedingt nicht viel Beiträge von mir geben. Bin grad beim Abendessen ...


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2009)

@Miss Quad
Habe gerade erst dein Torsobild gesehen ...... Autsch 
... die Medalie für den Indianer der keinen Schmerz kennt 
geht eindeutig an dich .... Hut ab


----------



## Meister Alex (14. Januar 2009)

uiuiuiuiu, viele hast du da ja nicht mehr ganz gelassen.......
Was sagen die Damen und Herren in weiß denn zu den Restschmerzen?
Wirds denn wieder werden?
Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (14. Januar 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Huuui , ganz schön schlank geworden ...
> 
> ... hat Mav Dir nicht genug Suppe zugelöffelt


 
Ich finde diese "Fotos" auch sehr vorteilhaft, da haben überzählige Pfunde keine Chance!


----------



## MissQuax (14. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @Miss Quad
> Habe gerade erst dein Torsobild gesehen ...... Autsch
> ... die Medalie für den Indianer der keinen Schmerz kennt
> geht eindeutig an dich .... Hut ab


Muß die Medaille leider wieder zurückgeben - seit der Aktion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 kenne ich Schmerz.


----------



## maverick65 (24. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich wollten wir nur eine kleine Hausrunde drehen. Aber es ist zur Schlammschlacht ausgeartet = Muddy Mary-Test! 




 

 



 



mehr Bilder in meinem Album 



Meister Alex beim Spielen

Meister Alex auf "meiner" Lieblingstreppe

Dank an Meister Alex: ohne ihn und seiner Aufforderung den Sonnenschein zu nutzen, hätten wir diesen Spaß verpasst!


Gruß Mav


----------



## schu2000 (24. Januar 2009)

Hmmm ist das zweite Video geheim? Das ist nämlich nicht öffentlich....


----------



## Hopi (24. Januar 2009)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssss


Alex ist bei Schlamm gefahren  der alte Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## maverick65 (24. Januar 2009)

1. Video-Link hat nicht funktioniert. Hier 2. Versuch in diesem Forum: 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/872

Das ist eine Orginal-Datei in HD! Was machen die daraus?  



Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Januar 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> 1. Video-Link hat nicht funktioniert. Hier 2. Versuch in diesem Forum:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/872
> 
> ...



sag mal das erste ...meister alex beim spielen....fehlt da das wichtigste 

....und wann zeigst mir mal die treppe?



wusch und wesch


----------



## maverick65 (24. Januar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> fehlt da das wichtigste
> 
> ....und wann zeigst mir mal die treppe?


 

Was fehlt denn?

Die Treppe zeige ich dir gerne. Komm bei besserem Wetter vorbei und wir fahren eine kleine Hausrunde mit noch mehr lustigen Sachen. 

Meister Alex hat eine noch bessere Treppe in petto. 

Apropos Treppe: in Finale hatte der Jr. von Tom eine super lange Treppe gefunden. Wegen Zeitmangel hatten wir das nicht in Angriff genommen. Schade. 
Wie steht es eigentlich mit der Finale-Teilnahme? 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hopi (24. Januar 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Was fehlt denn?
> 
> :



Die Action  Man könnte denken, er wäre noch nie gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (25. Januar 2009)

Sorry für die Perspektive, den Schnitt. Der Kameramann hat eh immer Schuld (wenn er ohne Drehbuch arbeiten "muß"). Außerdem ist der Cutter auch doof. 


Dafür, das unsere Räder so:






aussahen, haben wir noch das Beste draus gemacht: Schlamm, nasse Wurzeln und Laub, darunter verstecktes Eis, und das noch quer zum Hang.

Gruß Mav


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. Januar 2009)

du musst dich hier nicht rausreden. ihr wart wenigstens mal unterwegs. schlimmer ist vielmehr, dass ich seit anfang nov nicht mehr auf den gefederten saß. die momentane witterung ist einfach nicht die meine.

aber das hier mal wieder was gepostet wurde freut mich sehr.

gibts eigentlich noch finale-interessenten? die sollten sich schleunigst bei mir melden...


----------



## Meister Alex (25. Januar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Die Action  Man könnte denken, er wäre noch nie gefahren.



Jaja ich weiß für NWD reichts nicht ganz
Aber auf dem Trail gibt es noch ein paar schönere Stellen, die filmenswert wären. Lustig war das nur die ersten 5cm vom Boden angetaut waren, tiefer drunter wars noch gefroren. Man konnte also ohne viel Mühe viele slides, beabsichtigt oder nicht, hinlegen. 

"Alex ist bei Schlamm gefahren der alte Schönwetterfahrer"
Ja ich kann selbst kaum glauben zu was man alles im stande ist wenn man auf "Bikeentzug" ist.....
Ich glaube ich muss jetzt erst mal das Rad putzen...
Und danke noch mal an Renè und Petra für die Erinnerung an diese abwechslungsreiche Ausfahrt.

Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Januar 2009)

@mav:hopi hats ja schon gesagt...hätte bei dem titel mehr action erwartet


----------



## Meister Alex (25. Januar 2009)

wie noch mehr Action!
Bin doch schon voll an meine Grenzen gegangen!!
Schleifer!
Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (30. Januar 2009)

Waaaaaaaaas mußte ich hören und lesen: von den Freireitern will niemand mit nach Finale Ligure? 
Ihr habt ja keine Ahnung, ihr wißt ja nicht, was ihr verpassen werdet und was wir im letzten Jahr für Spaß hatten. Und das dank Toms Organisation für tutokompletto 400 Euronen (inklusive Sprit/Mautgebühren, Happihappi, Shuttleservice ect.).
Übrigens: es soll nochwas frei sein... . 

Anmelden !!!

Gruß Mav


----------



## Meister Alex (30. Januar 2009)

Gude,
glaube mir wenn ich die 400 Öcken über hätte wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei!!
Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## maverick65 (30. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß, dieser Psalm war auch nicht "unbedingt" für dich gemünzt



Finale....


Meister Alex träumt fast von. wenn ich es mir leisten könnte, würde ich ihn einladen! der  Rest ist selber Schuld. 
Knipse ist gestorben. Ich  bleibe beim Vidoequatsch. Schau mer mal. 


Gruß Mav


----------



## Meister Alex (31. Januar 2009)

Finale....Oh ho ho ho!!


Meister Alex träumt fast von. wenn ich es mir leisten könnte, würde ich ihn einladen!Musst du nicht komme schon mit dem Entzug klar! Vielleicht ja nächstes Jahr.  

Gruß Alex [/QUOTE]


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Februar 2009)

Ähm, für welches WE plant ihr Finale? Nur dass wir uns da ein bissl wegen der Kapazitäten abstimmen. Wir werden wohl am letzten März-WE mit der gesamten Mannschaft da antraben.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Februar 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Heute (wegen Restschmerzen) beim CT gewesen:
> 
> Nicht 3, sondern 8 waren's.


Krasse Grafik, das ist ja mal ein leistungfähiges Gerät. Die Wirbelsäule sieht irgendwie mächtig schief aus?!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Februar 2009)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Ähm, für welches WE plant ihr Finale? Nur dass wir uns da ein bissl wegen der Kapazitäten abstimmen. Wir werden wohl am letzten März-WE mit der gesamten Mannschaft da antraben.



...die einen fahren ind er KW 18 und die anderen  

tom wann war das? aber es war auch später als ihr fahrt...somit sollte das passen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Februar 2009)

Wir sind in der letzten April Woche unten.


----------



## Hopi (2. Februar 2009)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Die Wirbelsäule sieht irgendwie mächtig schief aus?!



Wir sind alles alte Leute hier  da sieht das schon mal so aus


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Februar 2009)

Na denn passt des ja. Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Februar 2009)

huch! hier gibts ja wieder traffic. geht die saison schon los?

sorry, bin noch im wonterschlaf...

@tricky: ich hab f.l. für die zweite maiwoche gebucht. wann fahren wir denn endlich mal zusammen, herr nachbar?


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2009)

neee schlaf weiter 







es ist noch Winter


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Februar 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @tricky: ich hab f.l. für die zweite maiwoche gebucht. wann fahren wir denn endlich mal zusammen, herr nachbar?


ei, gelegenheiten sind immer rar bei mir, bin echt viel unterwegs. unter der woche geht eh nix bei mir. da bin ich höchstens mal zum fitnesstraining. meine freundin ist in münchen, da ist bei mir viel reisen angesagt. bin im moment am WE, wenn ich denn im frankfurter raum bin, meist entweder anner HZ oder am feldberg. wobei feldberg ja im moment ohne spikes eine zumutung ist. nächstes we wollte ich seit langer langer zeit mal wieder an die rinne. mal sehen...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Februar 2009)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> . nächstes we wollte ich seit langer langer zeit mal wieder an die rinne. mal sehen...



kann man sich denn da wieder hintrauen?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kann man sich denn da wieder hintrauen?


gefahren wird da die ganze zeit. sollen die förster doch kommen. schauen wir mal, was da so geht. ein ordnungsgeld von 30EUR ist mir deren wut fast schon wert.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Februar 2009)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> gefahren Wird Da Die Ganze Zeit. Sollen Die Förster Doch Kommen. Schauen Wir Mal, Was Da So Geht. Ein Ordnungsgeld Von 30eur Ist Mir Deren Wut Fast Schon Wert.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Februar 2009)

dein zitat macht so komische sachen mit meinen anfangsbuchstaben.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Februar 2009)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> dein zitat macht so komische sachen mit meinen anfangsbuchstaben.



tatsächlich...hab aber nix dran gedreht


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2009)

@ hopi und Ratte

zum Spass haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (6. Februar 2009)

so, die finaletour incl. 5 tage shuttlen ist ausgebucht. wer noch interesse hat, sollte sich mit maverick65 in verbindung setzen- vielleicht ist da noch was zu machen.
ansonsten bleibt nur die reservebank u. die hoffnung, dass noch jemand abspringt.

@zaskar: am letzten februarwe geh ich auch endlich mal wieder schneebrettfahren. do-abends gehts los, di-abend rückfahrt nach f.
wenn jemand mit will- ich hab noch zwei plätze im ulle frei. bitte pn!

@tricknologe: du solltest nicht soviel arbeiten. es geht auch anders...


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2009)

wo geht es hin?


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Februar 2009)

in die alte heimat, so es dort noch genug schnee hat. falls nicht muss ich in den sauren anreiseapfel beissen und meinen ehemaligen drittwohnsitz aussuchen:  

http://www.alpen-panoramen.de/photo/2505.jpg


----------



## Hopi (7. Februar 2009)

wo ist denn desssssss?


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. Februar 2009)

das sind die ötztaler alpen, genauer das schnalstal. 
die hütte heisst "schöne aussicht/bella vista" (auf fast 3000m höhe). das gletscherskigebiet ist nur schwach besucht, die pisten bestens gepflegt (ideal zum highspeedcarven!) und das umland einfach nur freeriders paradies...


----------



## maverick65 (11. Februar 2009)

Finale. 

Ich habe es endlich geschafft, die Bilder von 2008 hochzuladen: 








mehr in meinem neuen Album. 


@ Tom: wer ist denn 2009 alles dabei? Hat der Kai nicht auch so eine Video-Makke? Dann kann ich ja mal aussetzen. Bis ich eine "richtige" Cam = Sony HXR-MC1 habe. Und noch im Lotto gewinnen sollte...

Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Finale.
> 
> Ich habe es endlich geschafft, die Bilder von 2008 hochzuladen:


----------



## Meister Alex (11. Februar 2009)

Jaaa René, mach mir noch schööön den Mund wässrig
Hoffe ich schaff das noch mal mit der Truppe an den Spots zu fahren.....
Wann ist endlich das weisse Zoich weg? Es fängt an zu nerven......
Gruß Alex


----------



## maverick65 (11. Februar 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Wann ist endlich das weisse Zoich weg? Es fängt an zu nerven......
> Gruß Alex


 

Yep, aber ein geiles Phänomen: innerhalb einer Zigarettenpause auf dem Balkon die Straße weiß. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Meister Alex (12. Februar 2009)

Ja, ganz toll. Ich freue mich dennoch auf den Frühling!
Gruß Alex


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2009)

Für die Freireiter die sich demnächst in den Bergen mit anderem Gerät bewegen wollen. 
Der erste schöne Tag nach Schneefälle ist mit am gefährlichsten  Leider


----------



## Hopi (15. Februar 2009)

Im Vans Park kann es nur zu einer Lawine kommen wenn Hopi von der Rail fällt


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2009)

Das gibt eher Löscher im Park  

Moment, ich habe heute so ein verbogenes Rail gesehen, wars du etwa in Laax


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Für die Freireiter die sich demnächst in den Bergen mit anderem Gerät bewegen wollen.
> Der erste schöne Tag nach Schneefälle ist mit am gefährlichsten  Leider



tragisch...


----------



## Hopi (15. Februar 2009)

ich mache keine Löcher  nur Lawinen


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich mache keine Löcher  nur Lawinen



hüstel...die armen rails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (15. Februar 2009)

ach halb so wild  da gibt es ganz andere als mich


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Februar 2009)

*Die meisten haben es sicher schon gelesen und auch die Diskusionen der letzten Monate mitbekommen 







Es wäre schade um die Rinne, um zu unterstreichen wie vielen,
und wie viel uns an der Rinne liegt sollten möglichst viele Präsenz zeigen. 
Wer schön wenn die, die es sich zeitlich einrichten können, an diesem Tag dabei sind 

 LMB ​*


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Februar 2009)

wollten wir an diesen we nicht gemeinsam snowboarden?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wollten wir an diesen we nicht gemeinsam snowboarden?



das letzte wochenende im februar ist laut kalender diese woche


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. Februar 2009)

geplant u. gemeint war das nächste. am 26. abends los u. am 2.3. abends zurück... bin zuhause ruf halt mal durch.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2009)

für die Speedjunkies 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKim7k9DfNU"]YouTube - bande annonce apocalypse snow le retour[/ame]

und etwas nostalgisches 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLYDsY_hdjA&feature=related"]YouTube - Apocolypse snow[/ame]

wo geht es denn hin zum snowboarden?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2009)

werd morgen spätestens um 10:00 hier richtung rinne losfahren....fr nehm ich mit...wg. hopsen danach, wernertanne, wenn ich mich trau  
muß aber spätestens um 13:00 in sprendlingen sein....


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> werd morgen spätestens um 10:00 hier richtung rinne losfahren....fr nehm ich mit...wg. hopsen danach, wernertanne, wenn ich mich trau
> muß aber spätestens um 13:00 in sprendlingen sein....



Traust dich nicht.....


----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2009)

mal schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2009)

Aber erst mal freundlich Anwesenheit zeigen


----------



## Hopi (1. März 2009)

wir brauchen etwas länger. Sind ca. gegen 11:00 - 11:30 an der Rinne.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> wir brauchen etwas länger. Sind ca. gegen 11:00 - 11:30 an der Rinne.



das ist zu spät für mich...wernertanne kannst dann vergessen..muß um spätestens 1300 in sprendlingen sein


----------



## Hopi (1. März 2009)

Du bist ja auch noch nicht weg  wir fahren gleich


----------



## ratte (1. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Traust dich nicht.....


...und ob er sich getraut hat.
Definitv einiges mehr als beim letzten Mal.


----------



## MissQuax (1. März 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> ...und ob er sich getraut hat.


 
Das können wir bezeugen, wir haben (radlos) zugeschaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2009)

gibt es denn auch Beweise, oder hat der Lucca nur eine runde Kuchen spendiert


----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2009)

es war nix außergewöhnliches dabei, hab mich nur etwas mehr getraut als beim letzten mal.
die kiddies vor ort, wie auch hopi und ratte sind da schon ein ganz anderes kaliber, aber es wird, wenn auch langsam...

ihr habt scheinbar alle die neue freeride mit der must do '09 liste schon gelesen:


----------



## MissQuax (1. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> gibt es denn auch Beweise, oder hat der Lucca nur eine runde Kuchen spendiert


 

Was, Kuchen? Ääääh, nö ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 < kau, schmatz, schleck>


----------



## Hopi (1. März 2009)

Also Uwe hat mich heute echt erstaunt, kaum war er da, schon ist er den Drop runter bei dem er das letzte mal noch gekniffen hat.
Den ShoreDrop bekomme ich ihn auch noch runter


----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2009)

jepp...*irgendwann* fällt auch der


----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2009)

@hulax: wie wars denn noch?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2009)

http://www.mtb-forum.eu/rettet-die-rinne-infoveranstaltung-auf-burg-frankenstein-t-1887-1.html


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2009)

@uwe: im echo steht nichts. warn die nasen vor ort??


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2009)

Frage an die Rinneneventbesucher

Was glaubt ihr, hat der etwas gebracht?? Konnte ein Dialog geführt werden??? Waren auch Entscheidungsträger (Forst, Stadt, Biker) vor Ort um konstruktiv die nächsten Schritte zu planen?

Oder war es nur ein schöner Tag mit Musikbeschallung durch euinen Brausehersteller und dann Stau in der Rinne ???


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2009)

warten wir mal ab welche reaktion es von der seiten der presse gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2009)

wichtiger wäre es doch gewesen den Kontakt zu den verantwortlichen Stellen zu suchen und auch die Rotsocken davon zu überzeugen, dass MTB'ler keine Bedrohung der öffentlichen Ordnung sind.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2009)

verantwortliche stellen lassen dich doch heutzutage nur durch öffentlichkeit zum bewegen zwingen....


----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2009)

der brausetruck (samt der schmalzlocke) war somit das unnötigste an der ganzen nummer.

der rest wird sich zeigen.
zumindest waren die wanderer die wir unterwegs 
(nicht rinne) getroffen haben alle recht locker,
lag aber möglicherweise auch am wetter.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> der brausetruck (samt der schmalzlocke) war somit das unnötigste an der ganzen nummer.



das seh ich auch so...die laute musik hält den otto normalo nur fern und bewirkt kopfschütteln


hat den jemand schon was in der presse gesehen/gelesen?...im netz scheint bisher nichts zu stehen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. März 2009)

es war definitiv sinnvoll. rotesrindvieh hin oder her - es war einiges an presse da und die gesamtresonanz sehr positiv. ein wanderer-rentner-pärchen hat mächtig vom leder gezogen und der presse begeistert von unserem sport erzählt. war purer zufall, aber ein sehr schöner.


----------



## Hopi (2. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das seh ich auch so...die laute musik hält den otto normalo nur fern und bewirkt kopfschütteln



glaube ich weniger, ausserdem hast Du ihn doch nicht gesehen  wir waren ja noch mal da und fanden es jetzt nicht sonderlich schlimm das der Hummer dort stand.

Zum Erfolg der Aktion! Thomas (Präsi) meinte auch das es sehr erfolgreich war. Selbst wenn es die Rinne nicht retten könnte, hilft es das Image zu verbessern.


----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2009)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> ... ein wanderer-rentner-pärchen hat mächtig vom leder gezogen und der presse begeistert von unserem sport erzählt. war purer zufall, aber ein sehr schöner.


sehr schön


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2009)

hab ihn wirklich nicht gesehen, den hummer fänd ich auch nicht schlimm, aber irgendwo hieß es laute musik...


das es sehr erfolgreich war, klingt sehr gut...









.............demnächst wieder mal wernertanne


----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2009)

wernertanne? lohnt das?
(wenn man nicht mit dem doppeldickbeinigen rad anrückt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2009)

wirst du jetzt doch noch zum Spring in den Wald 

Achja, wenn nicht der Rinne vielleicht hilft es ja dem MTB Spielplatz am Feldberg


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wernertanne? lohnt das?
> (wenn man nicht mit dem doppeldickbeinigen rad anrückt)



na wenn du so ein springweichei wie ich bist lohnt es sich schon...man dort zumindest einiges üben und dabei urängste überwinden....

...ob doppeldickbeinig das richtige ist? die junx da richtig gut sind fahren kleine hardtails 

@zasky: ich wills doch wenigstens ein wenig können, stell dir vor du fährst ne ganz steilen techn. trail runter und dann kommt ein 50 cm drop und mußt absteigen, um ihn runter zu klettern...ne das will ich nicht


----------



## Hopi (2. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> .............demnächst wieder mal wernertanne



Wir werden jetzt wieder öfters dort sein, aber erst muss meine Schulter wieder schmerzfrei sein  also am WE 
Und den Drop können wir an der Shore mit der Hühnerleiter üben  die kann man nämlich bis in die Landung droppen.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und den Drop können wir an der Shore mit der Hühnerleiter üben  die kann man nämlich bis in die Landung droppen.



das seh ich ganz genauso...für angsthasen wie mich ist das genau richtig zum üben


----------



## Hopi (2. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wirst du jetzt doch noch zum Spring in den Wald



ich glaube er kann es nicht mehr sehen, dass selbst Rocky die kleinen Drops springt


----------



## oldrizzo (2. März 2009)

...ich komme mit. am we bin ich in muc, aber danach würde ich mich mal anschliessen. und im gegenzug zeigen wir hopi mal, wie man so richtig steil fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2009)

klingt gut, angsthase nein, aber viel üben ich muß.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...ich komme mit. am we bin ich in muc, aber danach würde ich mich mal anschliessen. und im gegenzug zeigen wir hopi mal, wie man so richtig steil fährt...







Hopi schrieb:


> ich glaube er kann es nicht mehr sehen, dass selbst Rocky die kleinen Drops springt



wer ist rocky??? 


@anienie: na dann in zwei wochen...


----------



## Hopi (2. März 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...und im gegenzug zeigen wir hopi mal, wie man so richtig steil fährt...



brauchst Du nicht  dieses Bremsbelag vernichtungsfahren macht mir keinen Spaß  habe ich ja am Anfang gemacht. Ich übe lieber an meinem Style  beim Springen das ist mit viel wichtiger  
Langsam den Berg runterfahren kann ich noch machen wenn ich alt bin


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. März 2009)

Ich


----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @anienie: na dann in zwei wochen...


yes sir!


----------



## Hopi (2. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich



genau Rocky  zeig es  ihm


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich



mist, ich habs befürchtet das du das bist 


du kommst dann doch nciht auch noch mit,  

das ist demotivierend....


...wasn mim biken diese woche?...der südländer kommt bestimmt auch mit..und morgen solls wetter gar nicht mal schlecht sein! (airport)


----------



## Hopi (2. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na dann in zwei wochen...



in 2 Wochen sind wir in NRW


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> in 2 Wochen sind wir in NRW



wir können ja nächstes we schonmal üben..


----------



## Hopi (2. März 2009)

machen wir, hoffentlich ist das Wetter bis dahin wieder besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2009)

redet Ihr von kommendem SO?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2009)

na zumindest das wochenende, tendenziel solls wetter eher schlechter werden....


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2009)

ich beneide euch


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2009)

wenns jemand zu beineiden gibt, dann bist du das...hast du dich am we nicht schon wieder in arosa rumgetrieben?


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2009)

doch habe ich  und am Mittwoch geht es da wieder hin 

Achja für den Sommer denke ich muss ich da mal hin 

Aber etwas springen und so müsste ich auch mal üben  da ich das absolut nicht kann


----------



## THEYO (2. März 2009)

um hier auch nochmal von der organisationsseite her was zu der sache zu sagen:
die aktion war zum aktuellen zeitpunkt betrachtet auf jeden fall ein voller erfolg. selbst wenn es nicht zu einer legalisierung der rinne kommen sollte, soweit sind auch wir realisten. mit dem was im vorhinein in der presse war und jetzt kommen wird haben wir den zuständigen herrn, die in den letzten jahren die presse nur allzu gerne zur durchsetzung ihrer zweifelhaften interessen gegen die biker genutzt haben, für eine weile den wind aus den segeln genommen. und somit hat das ganze natürlich auch auswirkungen auf die situation am feldberg. auch am feldberg sind wir kurz davor, an entscheidenden gesprächen beteiligt zu werden, und durch solche aktionen verbessern wir unsere chancen in jedem fall. wir werden dauerhaft nur erfolgreich sein, wenn wir auf basis der vereine für eine ordentliche öffentlichkeitsarbeit sorgen und damit unser image verbessern, und darum ging es gestern. 

grüße

jo


----------



## Hopi (2. März 2009)

THEYO schrieb:


> um hier auch nochmal von der organisationsseite her was zu der sache zu sagen:
> die aktion war zum aktuellen zeitpunkt betrachtet auf jeden fall ein voller erfolg. selbst wenn es nicht zu einer legalisierung der rinne kommen sollte, soweit sind auch wir realisten. mit dem was im vorhinein in der presse war und jetzt kommen wird haben wir den zuständigen herrn, die in den letzten jahren die presse nur allzu gerne zur durchsetzung ihrer zweifelhaften interessen gegen die biker genutzt haben, für eine weile den wind aus den segeln genommen. und somit hat das ganze natürlich auch auswirkungen auf die situation am feldberg. auch am feldberg sind wir kurz davor, an entscheidenden gesprächen beteiligt zu werden, und durch solche aktionen verbessern wir unsere chancen in jedem fall. wir werden dauerhaft nur erfolgreich sein, wenn wir auf basis der vereine für eine ordentliche öffentlichkeitsarbeit sorgen und damit unser image verbessern, und darum ging es gestern.
> 
> grüße
> ...




Meine Rede 






@ MZaskar sind Boards in der Schweiz teurer oder günstiger?


----------



## THEYO (2. März 2009)

hab nochwas:

*Heute zwischen 16 und 17 uhr HR4 hören!*


----------



## Lupo (2. März 2009)

THEYO schrieb:


> ... HR4 hören![/B]



sicher ob ich des gedudel ne std. aushalte weiss ich net:kotz: ist ja schon fast körperverletzung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. März 2009)

THEYO schrieb:


> hab nochwas:
> 
> *Heute zwischen 16 und 17 uhr HR4 hören!*


schneid mal mit bitte!


----------



## THEYO (2. März 2009)

mitschneiden hat leider nicht geklappt, ich hoffe aber noch auf einen mitschnitt vom hr selbst, habe ich gestern darum gebeten!
ich fand den beitrag im übrigen sehr gut! ruhig und sachlich angegangen, und vor allem nicht zu sehr auf dem forstamt rumgehackt, das will ja im endeffekt auch keiner!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2009)

scheinbar hab ichs...dank an meine frau....und wie stell ich das jetzt rein?


@Jo und Thomas...habt ihr sehr gut gemacht


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2009)

youtube


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2009)

hab da noch nie was reingestellt...kannst du das machen?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. März 2009)

als mp3 speichern und auf rapidshare hochladen, dann link hier posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2009)

^^

http://rapidshare.com/files/204449177/hr4rinne.mp3.html


----------



## Hopi (2. März 2009)

Ein schöner Beitrag! Was ich aber echt schade finde ist die Tatsache das es dem HR nur einen Radiosendung wert war. Sonst kommt der HR (TV) wegen jedem umgefallen Kaffeebecher mit einem Ü-Wagen, aber hier war es ihnen das nicht wert. Ist das einzige was ich schade finde. Aber der Beitrag selbst ist inhaltlich gut gemacht und nicht Polemisch.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. März 2009)

Danke!


----------



## Meister Alex (3. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ein schöner Beitrag! Was ich aber echt schade finde ist die Tatsache das es dem HR nur einen Radiosendung wert war. Sonst kommt der HR (TV) wegen jedem umgefallen Kaffeebecher mit einem Ü-Wagen, aber hier war es ihnen das nicht wert. Ist das einzige was ich schade finde. Aber der Beitrag selbst ist inhaltlich gut gemacht und nicht Polemisch.


Gude,
als wir`s mal beim fahren vom hr hatten hast du dich drüber aufgeregt das der hr prinzipell alle Szenen falsch (zu hell) ausleuchtet und somit zerstört.
Jetzt haben die mal nicht überbelichtet und dann ist dir das auch nicht recht
Das ist doch das gute am Radio: Für Beleuchtung und szenische Darstellung ist nur noch dein Kopf verantwortlich. Was ich blöd finde das die noch nichtmal das Interview in Dolby 5.1 geführt haben...... SAUEREI!
Vielleicht war aber auch die Sportredaktion bei der Bekanntgabe des Events schon ausgebucht? Und alle Ü-Wägen bei Starbucks um Livebilder zu zeigen....
Übrigens, nicht jedes blaue Auto mit mehr als einer Antenne auf dem Dach ist gleich ein Ü-Wagen lieber Hopi.

Gruß, 
Meister Alex


----------



## Hopi (3. März 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Vielleicht war aber auch die Sportredaktion bei der Bekanntgabe des Events schon ausgebucht?



Du musst deinen Arbeitgeber ja verteidigen 

Und ich sagte nicht zu hell sondern zu flach das ist ein Unterschied.


----------



## Meister Alex (3. März 2009)

Ja, sowas nennt man glaube ich Loyalität.
Mir ist egal ob zu hell oder zu flach das kann auch nur ein Experte wie du beurteilen, mir als Laien fällt sowas kaum auf. Davon abgesehen, bei Radio merkst du das kaum.
Wobei, flach und hell ist auch beim Radio möglich ist. Bezieht sich aber auf die Qualität des Beitrags bzw. auf die Abmischung. Letzteres kannst du ja ggf. selbst nach deinen Präferenzen optimieren.....
Außerdem willst du glaube ich gar nicht wissen wieviele Karnickelzuchtvereine,  
Gartenbauvereine und Landfrauenverbände, um nur einige hochinteressannte, kulturell wichtige Institutionen zu nennen schon Monate oder gar Jahre im voraus ihre Veranstaltung als "Aufzeichnungswürdig" empfinden und diese dann möglichst in voller Länge ausgestrahlt sehen wollen und sich somit auch extreeem Frühzeitig um ein EB Team, einen VJ oder gar einen Ü- Wagen bemühen.  Die Rinne ist im Bereich vom Regionalstudio Darmstadt und dessen Aufzeichnungsmöglichkeiten sind begrenzt. Technisch wie Personell. Und in unmittelbarer Nähe dazu ist am Louisenplatz auch noch ein Starbucks. Kann sein das die da ein "heisses "Thema entdeckt haben.
Wir betreiben halt leider nur eine Randsportart und werden halt auch so gesehen. Wieviele Beiträge gab es denn schon über CC Veranstaltungen?
Der Worldcup im Willingen wurde übrigens komplett aufgezeichnet und auch Stellenweise live ausgestrahlt. Vielleicht wird es dieses Jahr etwas mehr wenn rechtzeitig Interesse eines Berichts über die ein oder andere Veranstaltung von den verschiedenen Vereinen bei den unterschiedlichen Rundfunkanstalten bekundet wird. Von alleine wird wohl kein "rasender Reporter" zu Rinne oder an den Taunus kommen....
Aber mal back to topic: Wie wars denn eigentlich?
Hast du das Gefühl das die Aktion was gebracht hat?
Gruß Alex, jetzt auf dem Weg nach Darmstadt. Allerdings nur zum Sender


----------



## Lucafabian (3. März 2009)

nochmal wg. hopsen an der wernertanne...ich kann dieses we nur am samstag


----------



## Hopi (3. März 2009)

Warten wir mal ab wie das Wetter ist! Laut Wetterbericht wird es nicht so klasse.


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2009)

und was gibt es denn --> T1


----------



## Lucafabian (3. März 2009)

auf der seite von woffm sind die presse reaktionen gesammelt, bisher 2 für nach dem infotag, eine davon ist der radio mitschnitt der andere:




^^^Darmstädter Echo vom 03.03.2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (3. März 2009)

Das ist doch mal ein Biker-freundlicher Bericht.


----------



## Hopi (3. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und was gibt es denn --> t1



t2


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. März 2009)

was ist mit unsuwe los? dropfcheninfektion?


----------



## Hopi (3. März 2009)

ei gibt es dich auch noch


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2009)

samstag 1200 ab neu-isenburg in richtung walldorf zum hopsen


----------



## missmarple (5. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> samstag 1200 ab neu-isenburg in richtung walldorf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja pfui! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Da muss ich als gebürtige Mörfelderin aber mal etwas pingelig sein und energisch ob der Lokation der Wernertanne widersprechen!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2009)

ups das ist ja mörfelden....hast recht also dann gehts nach mörfelden zum hupsen


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

Immer feste druuf  hats eh immer verdient


----------



## Lucafabian (6. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ups das ist ja mörfelden....hast recht also dann gehts nach mörfelden zum hupsen



so wie es aussieht kann man mörfelden nur zum schlammbaden nutzen,
wetter soll aber trotzdem gut sein...als kann auch gefahren werden, nur eben nicht in der wernertanne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (6. März 2009)

Wetter soll gut werden??!! Wo guggst du denn Wetterbericht? 


 Wo sollte deiner Meinung nach, gefahren werden?


Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (6. März 2009)

würd von hier aus trotzdem richtung park fahren.....der weg dorthin hat auch seinen reiz

...oder man schaut mal wie es rund um die burg aussieht...


.....oder felsenmeer...da war ich schon ganz lang nicht mehr...das wär


----------



## maverick65 (6. März 2009)

das ist mir zuviel wenn und oder. wetter wird eh sch.. das ist ja wie eine ansage von den haltboten: och nöö, ach jaaa, und wenn und so...
was ausmachen und punkt. guggst du hier: http://www.fahrrad.de/community/com...ebruar/05/nightride-in-den-sonnenaufgang.html !

Ein Bild davon (bearbeitet) ist ein KVC geworden. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (6. März 2009)

hast ja recht, in zukunft sollten  wir das so machen 

sonnenaufgangsfahrt 
hatten wir letztes oder wars vorletztes jahr auch mal gemacht


was ist denn ein KVC?


----------



## maverick65 (6. März 2009)

Das: 


http://www.fahrrad.de/community/community/forum/mountainbike.html

Gruß Mav und MissQuax


----------



## Hopi (11. März 2009)

Ich bitte um eine kurze Gedenkminute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. März 2009)

mist...


----------



## a.nienie (11. März 2009)

aber echt.


----------



## missmarple (12. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich bitte um eine kurze Gedenkminute




Zwar leider absehbar, aber nichts desto trotz


----------



## maverick65 (12. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich bitte um eine kurze Gedenkminute


 



Hoffentlich bauen die Jungs Das schnell wieder auf. 

Samstag soll schönes Wetter werden. 
Noch Jemand an der Wernertanne? 
Ausserdem will ich mein neues Spielzeug ausprobieren: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2009)

samstag hab ich mittags nen termin...wollte aber dieses we auch nochmal hin...wann wollt ihr am samstag dort sein?


----------



## a.nienie (13. März 2009)

nach neuesten planungen muß ich SO 
mit lauter fit****ern + shiftern kreuznach befahren.

wäre also SA für entspanntes rumspringen zu haben.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2009)

also dann um 11:00 uhr dort!?....muß um 13:00 wieder zuhause sein


----------



## missmarple (13. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> also dann um 11:00 uhr dort!?....muß um 13:00 wieder zuhause sein



Evtl. komme ich mal kurz zum  vorbei. Ich muss noch was bei meinen Eltern abholen und von da aus müsste ich nur einmal quer durch's Ort.
Allerdings ohne Bike, da der Federwegshobel noch im Lazarett verweilt...


----------



## a.nienie (13. März 2009)

wo issen das genau?

Am Bahndamm 12 
64546 Mörfelden-Walldorf


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. März 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wo issen das genau?
> 
> Am Bahndamm 12
> 64546 Mörfelden-Walldorf



Gegenüber dem Friedhof in Mörfelden ist ausgeschildert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (13. März 2009)

danke, grad bei google maps gefunden.
shit ne stunde anfahrt.


----------



## missmarple (13. März 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Am Bahndamm 12
> 64546 Mörfelden-Walldorf



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Wernertanne eine "Adresse" hat?!?!?! 

Wenn Du 'ne Wegbeschreibung von Dingenskirchen aus brauchst, sag Bescheid.


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. März 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> danke, grad bei google maps gefunden.
> shit ne stunde anfahrt.



Schneller treten.


----------



## a.nienie (13. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn Du 'ne Wegbeschreibung von Dingenskirchen aus brauchst, sag Bescheid.



eher nen shuttle.

wenn der wtm kollege nicht mitkommt 
genieße ich das leben *in vollen zügen*.


----------



## maverick65 (13. März 2009)

So gegen Ölf werden wir wohl auch da sein. Bei sooo großer Anmelde-Teilnehmerzahl und die Lokals werden sicher auch zu Hauf auftreten, wird die Speicherkarte zum Glühen gebraucht. 

Ausserdem will ich wissen, was von meiner Hüpfblockade noch übrig geblieben ist , sie weiter abbauen. 
Ich nehme EXTRA das kleine Schwarze (HT) und habe auch schon Flat´s dranngeschraubt. 
Selbst auf meinem Arbeitsweg mit meiner "Arbeitswegschwuchtel" (Sattel immer oben) kann mir kein Bordstein mehr ausweichen. 




Was ist eigentlich mit Meister Alex? Seine Grundlagen sind zwar top, aber ein bischen Training schadet nie! @ Meister Alex: dort wird dein Rad auch nicht wieder so schmutzig. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## a.nienie (13. März 2009)

wenn die presse auch kommt kneife ich,
nachher werden wieder nur kompromitierende photos geschossen,
pleiten, pech + faceplants...


----------



## maverick65 (13. März 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn die presse auch kommt kneife ich,


 

Ich bin doch nicht von der Presse! Also bitte!!!


Ich habe halt nur ein neues Spielzeug. Und ich kann gerne alle Bilder/Videos vor Veröffentlichung deiner Unterzeichnung vorlegen, gerne auch für alle anderen Weicheier, wie ich es eins bin: einen Vordruck für Rechteabtretung mitbringen. 

Leider ist dieses Thema nicht so lustig, für Knipsen auf dem Gelände bräuchte ich (eigentlich) eine Genehmigung. Wenn jemand nicht will, das ich "meine" Bilder von ihm veröffentliche: bitte vorher sagen. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## ratte (13. März 2009)

Wir kommen wohl auch irgendwann.

Wenigstens muss man sich an der Wernertanne noch keine Sorgen machen, dass das morgen nicht mehr da ist...
...hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## missmarple (13. März 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> eher nen shuttle.



Keine Sorge, nur noch ein paar Jahre, dann bekommst Du einen Zivi zugeteilt - der kann Dich dann............. 




ratte schrieb:


> Wenigstens muss man sich an der Wernertanne noch keine Sorgen machen, dass das morgen nicht mehr da ist...
> ...hoffe ich zumindest.



Naja, zumindest gab es meines Wissens nach bisher keine Unstimmigkeiten, was die Lokation angeht. Ausserdem ist das ein räumlich stark begrenztes Areal mit wenig Fusstouristen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (13. März 2009)

Guude,
so, Büroschlaf is rum. Jetzt hab ich vllt. wieder mal Zeit zum 




maverick65 schrieb:


> So gegen Ölf werden wir wohl auch da sein. Bei sooo großer Anmelde-Teilnehmerzahl und die Lokals werden sicher auch zu Hauf auftreten, wird die Speicherkarte zum Glühen gebraucht. ...


d.h., so um 0930 werd ich mich auch mal auf die Sock... äh... Pins machen. Würd mich freun, Euch mal wieder zu erblicken


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2009)




----------



## Zilli (13. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>


... da fällt mir doch grad noch was ein ... bring ich morgen mit .


----------



## maverick65 (13. März 2009)

Wir sind gerade am diskutieren: derf Frauchen schon? Niesen tut noch weh, Husten auch. Wenn ich auf ihr liege.... 

Sie sucht nach einem Rippenschutz. Auf Nackenschutz haben wir uns schon geeinigt (wir beide werden es tragen!). Aber wie gut will man sich schützen, was macht Sinn? Meister Alex hat nach seinem Unfall auch nach einem Handgelenkschoner gesucht, gefunden und wollte ihn publik machen. 
Oder wie neulich jemand schrieb: "mit einem Kran auf das Bike heben".

Mein Frauchen hat schon mehr Kilometer in diesem Jahr auf dem Rad, als manch Anderer hier im Forum (Schwanzvergleich), beim Anblick von der Werner-Tanne ist ihr fast die Kinnlade runtergefallen. "DER Drop von der Shore muss sein.". 
Die neuen DeeMax-Felgen einbauen, Bremsen entlüften. Alles wollte sie selber machen. 1x gezeigt, 1x selber gemacht. So liebe ich mein Frauchen.
Sie ist so heiss auf´s Biken. 
Schau mer mal. 
Drückt uns die Daumen, das es morgen gut geht. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## maverick65 (13. März 2009)

Geil: Zilli ist auch dabei. Ok, ich packe noch eine Speicherkarte ein.


----------



## Meister Alex (14. März 2009)

Guuude,
ich hätt ja schon Bock auf die Wernertanne. Aber Mav, du weißt doch das mein Casco hin ist und ich zZt. nur ne Calimeroschale bzw. nen Schwuchtelhelm habe um mein edles Haupt zu schützen. Ist das nicht etwas zu wenig?
Wenn es Petra weh`tut wenn du auf ihr liegst solltest du über deine Vorgehensweise nachdenken. 
Die Handgelenksschoner gibt es von 661. Ich bin halt nur am überlegen was ich noch alles anziehen soll. OK., Fullface, Ellenbogen und Schienbeinschoner sowie Jacket sind ab einer gewissen Dimension der versuchten Selbstverstümmelung unabdingbar um sich ggf. die Aufnahmen im nachhinen anzuschauen. Falls welche gemacht wurden.
Polsterunterhose geht ja bei den Temperaturen gerade noch so. Aber man kann ja auch noch Knöchelschützer und das Neck Brace hinzuziehen.
Was denn noch alles? Da wird bei manchen um jedes Gramm am Rad gefeilt um sich dann mit mehreren Kilo Schaumgummi und Plastik ein zu hüllen.... Meistens zum Nachteil der Beweglichkeit. Nach dem Motto: "Ich wär`ja am Baum vorbeigekommen wenn ich den Lenker hätte mehr einschlagen können. Aber das ging nicht weil die Summe der Protektoren keinen größeren Lenkeinschlag zuließen."
Nee mal im ernst und das wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: SCHUTZ MUSS SEIN!
Aber man kann alles treiben und übertreiben....
Der Operateur der BG sagte zu mir, nachdem ich ihn fragte ob Handgelenksschützer was bei meinem Sturz gebracht hätten: "Ja, dem Handgelenk schon. Aber bei einem Frontalaufprall muss die Energie irgendwo hin." Ja dann mal weiter den Arm hoch: Ellenbogen. Schoner gut und schön wenn die Stoßenergie von der Seite direkt auf das Ellenbogengelenk kommt. Wenn sie aber von vorn auftrifft ist da nix zum schützen und das Gelenkköpchen wird abgesprengt. Aber keine Panik, auch das ist operabel, Köpfchen wird mit Kirchnerdraht festgerödelt und gut ist. Also so lief das zumindest bei nem bekannten.
Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich weiss echt noch nicht ob ich heute komme und wann ich es schaffe. Fullfacehelm wäre mir schon lieber. Das widerum würde bedeuten das ich vorher noch nach Kronberg muss um mir ne neue Schüssel zu holen. Habe auch noch zu Hause ein wenig zu tun. Ölf wird da schon knapp werden in anbetracht der Situation das hibike erst um zähn die Pforte öffnet.

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. März 2009)

mav, das mit der presse war ein witz.


----------



## MissQuax (14. März 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Wir sind gerade am diskutieren: derf Frauchen schon? Niesen tut noch weh, Husten auch. *Wenn ich auf ihr liege.... *
> Gruß Mav


 
*DAS* ginge ja auch anders, aber da tun dem "alten Mann" die Knie weh!   

.... Vielleicht sollte ich mir langsam einen jüngeren suchen!?


----------



## ratte (14. März 2009)

Zum Thema Wernertanne und Protektoren: Jeder so viel, wie er möchte.

Ich werde auch die volle Montur (Dirt-Helm, Jacket, Knie-/Schienbein und Crashpant) einpacken und wahrscheinlich auch anziehen. Sieht zwar seltsam aus, wenn die Kiddies daneben nur mit Helm höher, weiter, schneller springen, aber na und?


----------



## MissQuax (14. März 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> ....  Ölf wird da schon knapp werden in anbetracht der Situation das hibike erst um zähn die Pforte öffnet.
> 
> Gruß Alex


 
Wir warten auf Dich!


----------



## ratte (14. März 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> *DAS* ginge ja auch anders[...]


...ob wir das alles jetzt so genau wissen wollten.


----------



## a.nienie (14. März 2009)

mein zivi meint gerade,
dass er horst nicht rechtzeitig (bis 0930) 
hin bekommt... 
klingt nach (später)hometrail
(gibt eh mehr WP-punkte ).

hätte gern mal die ganzen freireiter chaoten,
die ich noch nicht kenne, getroffen.

Euch viel spass!


----------



## missmarple (14. März 2009)

Bei mir schaut's heute schlecht aus, was die Wernertanne angeht - schaffe, schaffe, schaffe... 

Viel Spass - und bleibt heil!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2009)

wo issn eigentlich die angekündigte sonne?


----------



## ratte (14. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo issn eigentlich die angekündigte sonne?


Und ich hatte schon gehofft die befindet sich südlich des Mains. 

Bis in Kürze.


----------



## Zilli (14. März 2009)

Auf'm Rückweg war sie da, und ich hatte se im Rücken .

Scheee war's  Foddos ? ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2009)

je schee wars...ein paar bilder hab ich hochgeladen, hier schonmal vorab eins:


----------



## Hopi (14. März 2009)

Bilder Bilder Bilder


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. März 2009)

********! 
nichts mitbekommen...   
könnte mich das nächste mal einer anrufen? das wäre es!


----------



## Hopi (14. März 2009)

Seit fast einer Woche reden die hier über nix anders  und Du schläfst wieder


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ********!
> nichts mitbekommen...
> könnte mich das nächste mal einer anrufen? das wäre es!



ein kleiner blick ins forum hätte gereicht 

hatten wir nicht sogar am do besprochen das wirs telefonisch *oder* übers forum vereinbaren ?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2009)

da ist das erste pics von mavs neuem spielzeug 





das dir räder sich überschneiden wirkt irgendwie komisch, kommen da noch mehr?


----------



## Meister Alex (14. März 2009)

Wieso neues Spielzeug?
Mit Petra ist Renè doch schon länger zusammen?


----------



## maverick65 (14. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Bilder Bilder Bilder


 

Hallo??!! Moment´n! Ich habe ca 5 GB und 800 Bilder zu übertragen, sichten und hochzuladen (ok nich alle werden hochgeladen. ) 
Das dauert, DU müsstest es doch besser wissen. 

@ Lugxx: deine Bilder sind zwar besser, dafür habe ich aber mehr und kann noch was draus machen. ÄtscheBätsche 
Stunden später sicher mehr...

Ok, hier die erste Sichtung: 













Dieses Bild hat eine Automtic, ein Programm von meiner Casio gemacht. Einzelbilder/Serie und dann bearbeiten ist besser. (Ergebnisse in ein paar Stunden.): 





Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2009)

das meine besser sind würd ich mal nicht so unterschreiben...sie waren nur schneller da und den ausschuß hast ja zum glück nicht gesehen 

die software macht diese serienbildermontage alleine, ist ja cool...sowas will ich auch haben 

...und du hast echt 800 bilder gemacht? du verrückter kerl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (14. März 2009)

Welcome back on track Petra!

Gruß Meister und künftiger Giro Remedy Träger Alex


----------



## maverick65 (14. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kommen da noch mehr?


 
Yep, aber dann vom mir bearbeitet/zusammengestellt. 
Auch von dir wird es solche "Zusammenfassung" geben! 

Dank an Hopi! Habe von ihm noch ein paar Tips zur Bearbeitung bekommen. Habe leider nicht mal 1/4 behalten. Bin halt Neuling, was Bildbearbeitung betrifft.)

Die Automatik finde ich nicht so toll, lieber 40 Bilder sichten, aussortieren und dann zusammenfügen.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> ...
> Auch von dir wird es solche "Zusammenfassung" geben!
> 
> 
> ...



kann ich mir gut vorstellen: losfahren, auf die shores rauf, gas geben und mit hinterad in der luft verweigern


----------



## a.nienie (14. März 2009)

jetzt ärgere ich mich ja doch ein wenig.

... vor allem die 2 lattendrops 

so wie sich meine arme anfühlen 
muß ich heute etwas ähnliches gemacht haben... 
naja, nur mal wieder vergessen den lock-out rauszumachen.


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> naja, nur mal wieder vergessen den lock-out rauszumachen.



technik die begeistert......


----------



## ratte (14. März 2009)

Hat super Spaß gemacht heute. 

Man bin ich platt.
Für die Dubbles in Offenbach hat es nicht mehr gelangt. Den ersten schon nicht mehr sauber hinbekommen, dann lässt man's lieber.
Lugga steht also nicht alleine da, dass noch etwas auf der "To Do"-Liste steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. März 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> technik die begeistert......



wahnsinn, gell.
das erste mal seit wochen keine starrgabel mehr,
aber es fühlt sich genauso an 
dafür ist die reba leichter als die voodoo krücke.


----------



## maverick65 (14. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kann ich mir gut vorstellen: losfahren, auf die shores rauf, gas geben und mit hinterad in der luft verweigern


 
Nö nö, DAS Ding wirst du später sicher mal hüpfen. Von heute habe ich super Aufnahmen. 
Hopi wäre das vor 3 Jahren auch noch nicht runter, Ratte ist es auch noch nicht. (mit ihrem HT und bei mir gespeichert) Apropos: ich habe keine Bilder von ihr, "nur" Videos . Ach menno. 




Meister Alex hat es angesprochen: Frauchen fährt wieder, sie hüpft wieder. Nix von Blockade zu erkennen.  Knochen heile, Rad heile und sie hatte ihren Spaß, konnte ihren Grenzen ausloten. 
@MissQuax: immer wieder gerne mit dir, egal wohin du willst! 


Gruß Mav 
So, jetzt lasst mich mal bissi "bearbeiten". 

Gruß Mav


----------



## fastmike (14. März 2009)

ist das mörfelden auf den bildern,sieht ja recht legal aus


----------



## ratte (14. März 2009)

fastmike schrieb:


> ist das mörfelden auf den bildern,sieht ja recht legal aus


Ja und ist es auch.


----------



## Hopi (14. März 2009)

mehr Bilder


----------



## Hopi (14. März 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Hopi wäre das vor 3 Jahren auch noch nicht runter,



stimmt! da hatte ich noch kein MTB


----------



## ratte (14. März 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Ratte ist es auch noch nicht. (mit ihrem HT und bei mir gespeichert)


Das wird mit dem Flipper wohl auch so bleiben. Bei der flachen Landung nur mit Federweg und davon gibt es schon bewegte Bilder im WWW.


> Apropos: ich habe keine Bilder von ihr, "nur" Videos . Ach menno.


Macht nix.


----------



## fastmike (14. März 2009)

freiracen


----------



## Hopi (14. März 2009)

Wo war denn heute Sonne


----------



## maverick65 (14. März 2009)

fastmike schrieb:


> freiracen


 

Für Sowas brauche ích mehr Erfahrung und auch solches Licht (aufgebaut). Meine Bilder sind bei grauem Himmel und ohne Blitz entstanden. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2009)

fastmike schrieb:


> freiracen



ist ein geiles bild...habs vorhin schon in deinem album bewundert, aber schöner ists wenn du es groß postest  
sowas ist doch schön zu betrachten, besonders hier im fred


@mav: da waren auch blätter an den bäumen, im mom ist doch alles grau in grau...mach deine bilder nicht schlecht, die sind gut!


----------



## Hopi (14. März 2009)

Jungs woooooooo sind die Bilder Filme etc.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2009)

von mir sind die anderen bilder eher langweilig...was willst denn noch sehen?


----------



## Hopi (14. März 2009)

allllleeeeeeeesssssssssssss


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2009)

ich lad mal noch was hoch...die lösch ich aber wieder....geb mir 10 min


----------



## maverick65 (14. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Jungs woooooooo sind die Bilder Filme etc.


 
Nerv net!    Frauchen fordert auch noch ihren Online-Time-Tribut. 

Ich bin drann. Am Bearbeiten. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hopi (14. März 2009)

schneller schneller schneller


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2009)

sind jetzt da..


----------



## ratte (14. März 2009)

Einspruch!!!

Oha, und wie ich feststellen musste, geht es sogar noch schlimmer. 



> ...die lösch ich aber wieder....


Ich nehm Dich beim Wort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (14. März 2009)

he da hast Du meine Frau mal richtig gut getroffen


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2009)

fand ich auch...


der rest ist aber fast alles patexwerbung


----------



## Hopi (14. März 2009)

jetzt muss nur noch der andere Lichtbildner etwas liefern


----------



## maverick65 (15. März 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfuA26axfvk&feature=channel_page"]YouTube - Casio Exilim EX-FH20 Table[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LqjdWYvYMc"]YouTube - Casio Exilim EX-FH20 Slowmo 420 FPS[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Gw3llMpU-4"]YouTube - Casio Exilim EX-FH20 HD[/ame]


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. März 2009)

420 fps! unglaublich...

geht heut od. eventuell morsche was?


----------



## Hopi (15. März 2009)

Wir wollten heute, haben uns aber gestern so zerstört das wir gerade mal die Kaffeetassen heben können.
Und Morgen ist Man/Woman at work


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. März 2009)

bei mir geht heut auch nix..


----------



## haihoo (15. März 2009)

Yo geht was?


----------



## maverick65 (15. März 2009)

Hier mal auf die Schnelle zusammengebastelt. Natürlich kann man das auch besser machen...


Hopi mit´s Stinkie Zusammenschnitt: 







Gruß Mav


----------



## ratte (15. März 2009)

Und wir dachten, der Dämpfer sei eventuell durchgeschlagen. Das Bild zeigt aber, was es dann tatsächlich war.


----------



## maverick65 (15. März 2009)

Geil, mein Frauchen hüpft wieder! 

Und auch noch besser, höher und weiter als ich. 







Falls jemand wissen will wie man so ein Bild zusammenstellt, ich habe eine klasse Anleitung gefunden: http://www.video2brain.com/de/videos-1490.htm


Gruß Mav


----------



## ratte (15. März 2009)

Ist doch für's erste Mal nach Ihrem unfreiwilligen Abflug wieder ganz anständig.


----------



## maverick65 (15. März 2009)

Ein paar Andere sind noch in meinem Album. 



















Guß Mav


----------



## Hopi (15. März 2009)

schöne Bilder ihr zwei


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. März 2009)

die location muss ich schleunigst mal beschnuppern. 
ach ja: es scheint frühling zu werden...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2009)

...deshalb heut abend um 18:00 die runde isenburg-flughafen-frankfurt-und zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (17. März 2009)

@Mav + Lucafabian: Sehr schöne Bilder(technik) vom Sonntag.


Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...deshalb heut abend um 18:00 die runde isenburg-flughafen-frankfurt-und zurück


mrgmmpfhhhh.... und ich war gestern und heut im Auftrage meines Sponsers unterwegs. Abschluss is abgenickt; jetzt gibbet hoffentlich wieder Zeit zum beige.
Übrigens, in Anlehnung an MissQuax netter Morgenstory; dies war im Sept. 07 um 7:00 morgens ... z.Z. geht die Sonne um ca. 06:30 auf


----------



## Maggo (17. März 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> @Mav + Lucafabian: Sehr schöne Bilder(technik) vom Sonntag.
> 
> mrgmmpfhhhh.... und ich war gestern und heut im Auftrage meines Sponsers unterwegs. Abschluss is abgenickt; jetzt gibbet hoffentlich wieder Zeit zum beige.
> Übrigens, in Anlehnung an MissQuax netter Morgenstory; dies war im Sept. 07 um 7:00 morgens ... z.Z. geht die Sonne um ca. 06:30 auf



ich erinnere mich noch....das war schon goil.....


----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2009)

Servus


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2009)

Hoi, dich gibt es ja auch noch


----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2009)

dachte ich könnte nach fast 8 monaten auch mal wieder was schreiben...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2009)

Servus hkn


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. März 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dachte ich könnte nach fast 8 monaten auch mal wieder was schreiben...



Aber warum so viel auf einmal?
Servus
Rocky


----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2009)

och rocky, net gleich wieder bös sein 

servus wahltho


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. März 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och rocky, net gleich wieder bös sein
> 
> servus wahltho



Sorry war nicht böse gemeint! Musst dich wohl erst wieder an den Ton hier gewöhnen. Wann lässt du dich mal wieder sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wann lässt du dich mal wieder sehen?



ach ich glaub gar nicht mehr...ich kauf mir nen tourenrad und mach die WABs im schneckentempo unsicher.


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2009)

wenn du Torque verschenkst sag bescheid


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> servus wahltho



Ich dachte schon, man würde gar nichts mehr von Dir lesen 

Vllt. sieht man sich ja sogar nochmal in diesem Leben


----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wenn du Torque verschenkst sag bescheid



steht aktuell beim händler...habe also keinen zugriff drauf...


----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon, man würde gar nichts mehr von Dir lesen



naja, ich habe ungefähr genauso viel geschrieben wie km gefahren. dürften so ganze 300 km im jahr 2008 gewesen sein. und ganz genau 0 km im jahr 2009 



wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. sieht man sich ja sogar nochmal in diesem Leben



ich glaub erst im übernächsten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2009)

... schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2009)

wo treibst du dich eigentlich herum ???? und was machst du dort??? wenn ich so neugierig sein darf ?

ok: hat sich glaube ich erledig


----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... schade



...hauptsache deine russen fahren noch


----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wo treibst du dich eigentlich herum ???? und was machst du dort??? wenn ich so neugierig sein darf ?
> 
> ok: hat sich glaube ich erledig



*lach* - du fuchs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...hauptsache deine russen fahren noch



die Laufen und Laufen und Laufen


----------



## maverick65 (18. März 2009)

Artet das jetzt hier aus? Bis zum "taunusplauscher-fred"-Modus?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2009)

da ist man mal nen tag in der schweiz ..und schwupp guggt der hkn wieder aus seinem loch raus 

na du altes haus, freut mich was von dir zu lesen....

@mav: zick nicht   freu dich, der hakan ist wieder da


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2009)

und gut angekommen ??? War gerade bei der Pediküre  als du angerufen hast, habe es erst später gesehen .... ;^Meld dich halt nächstesmal etwas früher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ..und schwupp guggt der hkn wieder aus seinem loch raus



Ich war auch sehr erfreut und erstaunt zugleich


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und gut angekommen ??? War gerade bei der Pediküre  als du angerufen hast, habe es erst später gesehen .... ;^Meld dich halt nächstesmal etwas früher



ist doch bei mir alles kurzfristig...das ich auch nach zurüch komm hat sich um 12:30 entscheiden...


----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Artet das jetzt hier aus? Bis zum "taunusplauscher-fred"-Modus?



und wenn schon...welchen zweck hat ein forum denn sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und schwupp guggt der hkn wieder aus seinem loch raus
> 
> na du altes haus, freut mich was von dir zu lesen....



och, naja, nur kurzer rückfall.


----------



## MissQuax (18. März 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und wenn schon...welchen zweck hat ein forum denn sonst?


 
Der wichtigste Zweck: sich jeden Tag Guten Morgen ("Moin" oder "Moin, Moin" oder "Moin, Moin, Moin"  ) und Gute Nacht zu wünschen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2009)

@hakan: hoffentlich doch mehr...


----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Der wichtigste Zweck: sich jeden Tag Guten Morgen ("Moin" oder "Moin, Moin" oder "Moin, Moin, Moin"  ) und Gute Nacht zu wünschen ...



rischtisch


----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @hakan: hoffentlich doch mehr...



na da ihr ja nun alle dropt...bin ich ja eh raus


----------



## MissQuax (18. März 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na da ihr ja nun alle dropt...bin ich ja eh raus


 

Wieso? Kann man(n) doch lernen! Hat doch schon so mancher "Dropverweigerer" hier geschafft! 


Für MEINEN Ex-Dropverweigerer:  !


----------



## MissQuax (18. März 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> rischtisch


 

Na dann: Gute Nacht, HKN!


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na da ihr ja nun alle dropt...bin ich ja eh raus



du nun wieder...wir übern das nur damit wir, wenn mal ein fuffzig centimeterdrop auf nem trail kommt, wir nicht absteigen und runterklettern müssen


----------



## Hopi (18. März 2009)

Uwe dropt nicht  der fährt nur zu schnell über die Hühnerleiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (18. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du nun wieder...wir übern das nur damit wir, wenn mal ein fuffzig centimeterdrop auf nem trail kommt, wir nicht absteigen und runterklettern müssen


Das braucht er nicht üben ... er furcht doch durch die Drops. In Meran sind wir über Steine gefahren, er ist durch die Steine gefahren ... quasi der Moses der Trails.

Grüß Dich HKN


----------



## MissQuax (18. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Uwe dropt nicht  der fährt nur zu schnell über die Hühnerleiter


 
*Wart's ab, das nächste DROPT er!*






Und wenn wir die Bremsbeläge des Mackers dafür entfernen müssen!


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> *Wart's ab, das nächste DROPT er!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das würdet ihr doch nicht tun


----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> er furcht doch durch die Drops. In Meran sind wir über Steine gefahren, er ist durch die Steine gefahren ... quasi der Moses der Trails.
> 
> Grüß Dich HKN



servus,

früher war alles besser ;-)


----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2009)

missquax schrieb:


> na dann: Gute nacht, hkn!



gn8


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2009)

wenns bike wieder da ist kommst mal mit zum hopsen...

nd auf dem weg dorthin kondition aufbauen..ich war ja so platt das letzte mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenns bike wieder da ist kommst mal mit zum hopsen...
> 
> nd auf dem weg dorthin kondition aufbauen..ich war ja so platt das letzte mal



du meinst mal wieder nen freitag zusammen biken?`wäre schon cool


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du meinst mal wieder nen freitag zusammen biken?`wäre schon cool



jepp-genau das mein ich....


aber an nem frei-tag


----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jepp-genau das mein ich....
> 
> 
> aber an nem frei-tag



hmmm, mal gucken ob mich mein bike nicht gleich wieder abwirft. so als dank dafür das ich es so lange nicht mehr bewegt habe


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmmm, mal gucken ob mich mein bike nicht gleich wieder abwirft. so als dank dafür das ich es so lange nicht mehr bewegt habe



dann mußt du es halt neu zureiten...da bist hier bei den freireitern genau richtig


----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann mußt du es halt neu zureiten...da bist hier bei den freireitern genau richtig



ach echt? da bin ich ja mal gespannt was ihr so für ein haufen seid


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach echt? da bin ich ja mal gespannt was ihr so für ein haufen seid



so ein haufen sind wir gar nicht.....


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2009)

eigentlich gar nicht....


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2009)

sind wir überhaupt?


zumindest beschreibt das freireiten ne bestimmte art zu biken...





und er sah so harmlos aus


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sind wir überhaupt?
> 
> 
> zumindest beschreibt das freireiten ne bestimmte art zu biken...
> ...



ach da gerate ich doch gleich mal wieder ins schwärmen...schön wars


----------



## Maggo (19. März 2009)

gude hakan,

vielleicht besuchen wir zwei mal nen resozialisierungskurs für beiker....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (19. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das würdet ihr doch nicht tun


Bist du dir da SICHER?????


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude hakan,
> 
> vielleicht besuchen wir zwei mal nen resozialisierungskurs für beiker....



gude maggo,

ich weiß nicht ob alle termine dieses jahr schon ausgebucht sind


----------



## Hopi (19. März 2009)

na HKN  was geht denn mit Dir so ab  Was hast Du denn für einen grausigen Wohnort in deinem Profil   USA tuen deiner Figur nun wirklich nicht gut 

Oder ist das die Alien Fitness-Farm


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> na HKN



na hopi alte keule



Hopi schrieb:


> was geht denn mit Dir so ab



nix..weißte doch



Hopi schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für einen grausigen Wohnort in deinem Profil   USA tuen deiner Figur nun wirklich nicht gut



ach bei mir ist eh schon alles verloren...da macht der wohnort auch nix mehr...



Hopi schrieb:


> Oder ist das die Alien Fitness-Farm



 ...ich kann ja mal nachfragen ob es hier sowas gibt^^


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. März 2009)

morsche. 

wie siehts bei den freitagsfreireitern aus? irgendwas geplant? 
hotrod wollte erst am sonntag zur wernertanne...


----------



## maverick65 (20. März 2009)

Wetter ist ja bombastisch, aber ohne (Front-)Zähne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 geh ich nicht unter Leute. Meine 3. sind gebrochen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gruß Mav


----------



## Hopi (20. März 2009)

was hast Du denn gemacht??? Kneipenschlägerei


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. März 2009)

dann einfach mal die fresse halt und niemand fällt etwas auf...

ne im ernst, wen von uns sollte dieser umstand stören? sei nicht so eitel, brauchst du ja eh nicht mehr zu sein. als quasiliierter.

grüsse an deine bessere hälfte, t.


----------



## MissQuax (20. März 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> dann einfach mal die fresse halt und niemand fällt etwas auf...


 
DAS würde ja sowieso mal nix schaden ...  



> ne im ernst, wen von uns sollte dieser umstand stören? sei nicht so eitel, brauchst du ja eh nicht mehr zu sein. als quasiliierter.


 
Na wenn jeder "Quasiliierte" so denkt, ist es kein wunder, wenn sich die Leute (egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein) dann irgendwann einen neuen Partner suchen müssen, weil der (die) alte weggelaufen ist ... 



> grüsse an deine bessere hälfte, t.


 
Danke, Gruß zurück und ein schönes WE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (20. März 2009)

@ Mav:
Gude,
na super jetzt wo es meinem Erstgeborenen wieder besser geht und einem Tag an der Wernertanne nix mehr im Weg steht, die OHL gibt auch grünes Licht, musst du dir die Kauleiste ruinieren. Hast du etwa zu hart gebackene Bio Brötchen gefuttert?
Geht doch nix über einen Burger vom Mägges...
Ich könnte jetzt versuchen dich zu bebabbeln und mit den Vorzügen eines Fullfacehelms argumentieren aber ich kann das nachvollziehen das du momentan das Licht der breiten Öffentlichkeit scheust

@All: Morgen solls auch wieder sonning werden: Wer kommt zu fahren an die Wernertanne? Bei mir hat es ja letztes WE leider nicht geklappt.
Würde euch gerne mal wieder zu Gesicht bekommen.
Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2009)

sonntag geht bei mir nix...vielleicht kann ich mich morgen hier losreisen und vormittags hinkommen....da war noch was mim drop offen


----------



## Meister Alex (20. März 2009)

Bei mir wäre auch nur der Samstag, vorraussichtlich ab Mittag, drin.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2009)

mittags bei mir erst nach drei....alex mach mal ne ansage mit zeit


----------



## maverick65 (20. März 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> @ Mav:
> Ich könnte jetzt versuchen dich zu bebabbeln und mit den Vorzügen eines Fullfacehelms argumentieren aber ich kann das nachvollziehen das du momentan das Licht der breiten Öffentlichkeit scheust


 

Noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend...


Nachdem ich mich als Nichtwissender geoutet habe, von wegen Unterschied RAW und JP(E)G und ich das Photoshop Elements7 nur als Testversion hatte, ist nun CS4 mit vollem Umfang (unter anderem 64bit ... Gruß an den Apfel?!) auf meinem Rechner. Keine Ahnung was man alles damit machen kann.  Schau mer mal, noch ein neues Spielzeug. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## maverick65 (20. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da war noch was mim drop offen


 

Wehe du machst DAS DING ohne meine Knipse! Wenn du es doch machst, will ich Wiederholung wenn ich dabei bin. 


Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2009)

noch sind die bremsen drin im macker...und da er macht was er will, ist die gefahr das es passiert recht gering


----------



## maverick65 (20. März 2009)

Order an Meister Alex: Bremsen vom Lugxx abmachen. Dann hübbt er och von der Shore. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Meister Alex (20. März 2009)

Gude,
sagt mal kann das sein das der Lugga und ich die einzigen sind die Morgen Sonnenstrahlen spüren wollen?
Ich könnte Morgen ab 14:00 in Mörftown sein, wenn ichs finde.
Lugga, brinst du deine Knipse mit?
Gruß Alex


----------



## MissQuax (20. März 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Wieso neues Spielzeug?
> Mit Petra ist Renè doch schon länger zusammen?


 


maverick65 schrieb:


> .... Photoshop CS4 mit vollem Umfang auf meinem Rechner. Keine Ahnung was man alles damit machen kann.  Schau mer mal, noch ein neues Spielzeug.


 
Ja, ja, und "Spielzeuge", die er schon länger hat, läßt er dann weiter links liegen ...


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. März 2009)

alles wird gut!

gerne wäre meinereiner morgen oder auch übermorgen mit von der partie.
bis zur wernertanne sinds von eisernen etwa 20km. ob ich dies mit dem p2 in angriff nehme sollte oder doch lieber den ulle starte... ich will ja vor der  schlacht nicht schon völlig aufgerieben sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Gude,
> sagt mal kann das sein das der Lugga und ich die einzigen sind die Morgen Sonnenstrahlen spüren wollen?
> Ich könnte Morgen ab 14:00 in Mörftown sein, wenn ichs finde.
> Lugga, brinst du deine Knipse mit?
> Gruß Alex



die knipse kann ich mitbringen...o.k. werd ich mitbringen...aber wie gesagt bei mir wirds etwas später...14:00 wird bei mir knapp..14:30 schaff ich sicher

@tom: komm lieber mit dem auto...das ist schon ein ganzes stück


----------



## Meister Alex (21. März 2009)

Gude,
da dies meine zweite Ausfahrt dieses Jahr ist kann man meine Kondition eher ales "unterirdisch" bezeichnen. Deswegen komme ich auch mit dem Auto.
Werde so gegen 14:00 Uhr vor Ort sein.
Gruß Alex


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. März 2009)

morsche.
meister, kannst du mich eventuell mitnehmen?


----------



## Meister Alex (21. März 2009)

Gude,
wann willst du denn los, wo muss ich dich aufsammeln und wie viel muss noch mit ins Auto?
Gruß Alex


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. März 2009)

der unglaubliche russe kommt auch mit. hab mich deshalb nun doch dazu hinreissen lassen meinen parkplatz aufzugeben u. mit dem ulle anzureisen. 
somit könnte ich auch den meister alex mitnehmen, so er die anreise nach sachsenhausen in angriff nehmen will!

wat is?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (21. März 2009)

da, momentan niemand online ist, hier kurz die eckdaten: abfahrt von sachsenbeachbach/eiserner steg nach mörfelden/wernertanne um1300,
noch ein platz frei, wenn sich der meister a. nicht mehr melden sollte.

so, ich muss nochmal kurz los, bin aber in ner halben stunde wieder hier.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2009)

wernertanne war mal ziemlich gut













mehr bilder gibts bei meinen fotos...


----------



## Maggo (21. März 2009)

@lugga: hast du da nachträglich irgendsonen fisheye filter o.ä. verwendet?


----------



## Hopi (21. März 2009)

Bist Du gesprungen?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> @lugga: hast du da nachträglich irgendsonen fisheye filter o.ä. verwendet?



nein hab ich nicht..sieht aber irgendwie so aus

hab nochmal nachgeschaut..da ist tatsächlich was schiefgegangen...war längenverhältnisse beibehalten angekreuzt




Hopi schrieb:


> Bist Du gesprungen?




hatte ich keine zeit für


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. März 2009)

sag mal unsuwe, du hast uns den ganzen nachmittag rumgehetzt u. die paar pics sollen alles sein was herausgekommen ist? schade... ich dachte die technik heutzutage macht mehr möglich. dein einsatz war jedenfalls unverkennbar.


ein netter nachmittag meine herren! vielen dank.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2009)

gibt noch mehr...ich mach dir ne cd...aber alle ins forum setzen


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. März 2009)

trotzalledem, danke fürs knipsen.


----------



## Zilli (22. März 2009)

Reschbeggd den Fahrern und dem Fotografen , schaut alles sehr gut aus.
Ich habe mir rechtzeitig zum tollen Wetter ne dicke Erkältung mit 

 eingefangen .

Na, bis demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (22. März 2009)

@zilli: die besten genesungswünsche meinerseits!


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. März 2009)

so, jetzt mach ich aber auch mal ein paar tage krank!

hier gehts ja auch mal wieder super fröhlich zu...  wie soll man unter diesen umständen genesen?


----------



## ratte (24. März 2009)

Gute Besserung den Schniefnasen. 

Ich niese zwar seit Wochen auch rum, bei mir ist's aber nur wegen dem dummen Haselgedöns, was so in der Luft rumschwirrt. 

Wie wird eigentlich das Wochenende?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2009)

im taunus sa kalt und schnee und so auch kalt aber trocken


hier unten soll auch nicht wirklich warm werden....

mich kratzt im hals, hoffentlich kommt da nix


----------



## ratte (24. März 2009)

Bäh, so langsam kann es wirklich mal trocken und wärmer werden. Ersteres würde ja auch schon mal genügen.


----------



## Hopi (24. März 2009)

ich willlllllllll schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2009)

Ich habe Schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## habkeinnick (25. März 2009)

wie haben auch schnee ;-)


----------



## Lucafabian (25. März 2009)

....hier war schnee!!!!!


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ....hier war schnee!!!!!



Und hier is schee!!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (25. März 2009)

der interlektuelle level ist....ach egal


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. März 2009)

Ich habe gar kein level.......


----------



## missmarple (25. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und hier is schee!!!!!



Hier net! *hmpf*


----------



## habkeinnick (25. März 2009)

bei mir sieht es so aus - ca. 20 minuten her


----------



## Hopi (25. März 2009)

Das reicht aber alles noch nicht  ich will mehr  ok ok ich glaube ich fahre doch nach Neuss


----------



## habkeinnick (25. März 2009)

mal 2 bilder zum thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (25. März 2009)

Sabber!
Schon ein Grund für einen Wohnsitzwechsel.....


----------



## habkeinnick (25. März 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Sabber!
> Schon ein Grund für einen Wohnsitzwechsel.....


*gg* alex - stimmt, nach whistler würde ich auch ziehen...


----------



## Lucafabian (25. März 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mal 2 bilder zum thema



wo issn das? das erste sieht ja geilo aus


----------



## habkeinnick (25. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo issn das? das erste sieht ja geilo aus



ist aber wohl nix für biker ;-)






Die Bilder oben und das hier - > Grouse Grind Trail, Grouse Mountain, North Vancouver, B.C. Canada

LINK


----------



## schu2000 (25. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo issn das? das erste sieht ja geilo aus



Wohl besser gesagt "steilo"  
(wenn man bedenkt dass auf den Bildern die Steilheit nie so richtig rüberkommt, es auf diesen Bildern aber doch recht steil ausschaut...ohje)


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. März 2009)

Könnte aber auch "aua" werden!


----------



## habkeinnick (25. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Könnte aber auch "aua" werden!



Rocky und das von dir - ok, erstmal nen Erklärstein suchen, dann die Treppen angehen


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. März 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Rocky und das von dir - ok, erstmal nen Erklärstein suchen, dann die Treppen angehen



Stimmt ich werds euch dann mal erklären wenn wir denn mal da sind!


----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ist aber wohl nix für biker ;-)


eher für's einrad...
aber das käme auf den versuch an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (25. März 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> eher für's einrad...
> aber das käme auf den versuch an.



Stimmt, damit kannst nämlich nicht über den Lenker absteigen!
Frag mal den Luxx der hats letztes Wochenende schon mal probiert! (Einradfaren)


----------



## Lucafabian (25. März 2009)

probiert istzuviel gesagt...hab mich drauf lächerlich gemacht


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. März 2009)

So schlimm fand ich das gar nicht!
Ok im vergleich zu der Besitzerin.


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2009)

zum Thema Schnee:
In Flumserberg
Schneebericht
Schnee: 	pulver
Menge: 	180 cm
Pistenzustand: 	gut

und speziell für den Lugxx, Arosa

Schnee Tal/Mitte/Berg: 160 / 170 / 190 cm
Neuschnee Tal/Mitte/Berg: 20 / 20 / 20 cm
Letzter Schnee Tal/Berg: 25.3.2009 / 25.3.2009
Straßenzustand: Teilweise schneebedeckt


----------



## Lucafabian (25. März 2009)

die schneetemperaturen fehlen noch...muß doch wissen was ich fürn wachs drauf machen soll. 

by the way: nen lawinenpiepser werd ich mir leihen können, wie siehts den mit ner schippe und der suchstange aus....kann jemand mir das zeugs leihen?


----------



## missmarple (25. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> probiert istzuviel gesagt...hab mich drauf lächerlich gemacht



Beweismaterial?!?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (25. März 2009)

Nee das bleibt geheim!


----------



## missmarple (25. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Nee das bleibt geheim!



Dich lass ich nochmal an meine Bremse... *pfff*


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. März 2009)

Warum ist sie schon wieder ......!
Hast du eine Neue?


----------



## missmarple (25. März 2009)

Nein & nein.


----------



## maverick65 (25. März 2009)

Schnee hin, Schnee her. Wenn dann richtig. Dieses Gekrümel hier ist doch nix. Der Feldi ist (seit gestern) auch schon wieder eingeschneit: 







Ich mag nicht mehr!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mo und Di voll den Gegenwind auf dem Arbeitsweg heme zu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heute die Webasto genutzt, weil ich Frauchen chauffieren "musste". Und das gleich für meinen Arbeitsweg ausgenuzt. 



So, wie Ratte schreibt: ein bissi wärmer! 


Ich will jetzt Frühling = Wärme und Sonne!!





Gruß Mav  (Kauleiste ist wieder heile...)


----------



## Hopi (25. März 2009)

Wenn ich das Bild vom Feldi sehe wird mir ganz warm ums Herz


----------



## maverick65 (25. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Bild vom Feldi sehe wird mir ganz warm ums Herz


 


Schnauze!


----------



## Hopi (25. März 2009)

Heute morgen war der Balken noch zu sehen der da im Zaun fehlt 






Das bedeutet mindestens 10 bis 15 cm Neuschnee  da werde ich morgen Früh wohl mal auf den Feldberg müssen 



 DENN ES SCHNEIT NOCH WEITER


----------



## maverick65 (25. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das bedeutet mindestens 10 bis 15 cm Neuschnee  da werde ich morgen Früh wohl mal auf den Feldberg müssen
> 
> 
> 
> DENN ES SCHNEIT NOCH WEITER


 

Ups. 


Morgen kann ich auch nochmal die Webasto-Arbeitsweg-Variante nutzen. 

Muss ich auf Arbeit ankommen??!! Habe ich nicht noch Resturlaub, wie sieht es mit Bus für hoch aus? 08/15Wachs ist auf den Brettern, der Helm (eingestaubt) griffbereit. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hopi (25. März 2009)

Du willst doch nicht etwa auch auf den Feldberg   ich glaube kaum das es zum fahren reicht  da müssten noch mal 15 - 20cm drauf damit man nicht Grasski fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. März 2009)

damit man nicht krass ski fährt


----------



## Zilli (26. März 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *gg* alex - stimmt, nach whistler würde ich auch ziehen...


wäre das nur Deine 2. oder 3. Wahl   *(NEID!)*


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. März 2009)

ist hkn nicht dieser typ der schon ne ewigkeit auf keinem rad mehr gesehen wurde?

was will er dann in bc?


----------



## Hopi (27. März 2009)

Soll ja auch  Antialkoholiker geben die nach Malle fliegen


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

an geeigneter stelle sollten auch alle unmittelbar betroffenen informiert werden: 

hier! do abend rampagne2008 gugge bei mir. bier und salzstange hol ich ein, derjenige welcher in freireiterrüstung erscheint, braucht die exorbitale eintritts- u. verpflegungspauschale nicht zu latzen. bitte um voranmeldung. die besten plätze sind übrigens schon weg!


----------



## ratte (28. März 2009)

Hmmm, da ich am Donnerstag Abend wohl versetzt werde, wäre das ein Überlegung wert.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2009)

klingt gut...werds mal vorbuchen


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> klingt gut...werds mal vorbuchen



meinst du damit das verbilligte vorverkaufsticket+vorverkaufsgebühr+vergnügungssteuer oder willst du dich darauf verlassen im gedrängel der abendkasse noch ne karte zu erstehen...


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2009)

das vorverkaufsticket...sieh mich als angemeldet an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

na bestens!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2009)

hab eben mal aufs wetter für die nächsten tage geschaut...insbesondere nächstes we, da fahr ich doch in den winterurlaub, steht da doch für samstag 21 grad [wetteronline]....


----------



## Zilli (29. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab eben mal aufs wetter für die nächsten tage geschaut...insbesondere nächstes we, da fahr ich doch in den winterurlaub, steht da doch für samstag 21 grad [wetteronline]....


Jetzt weiss ich, warum der Winter nicht geht .... Lugga, Du must jez ma schleunigst den Link in Deiner Sig auf die Sommerwerbung umstellen


----------



## Lucafabian (29. März 2009)

mach ich wenn ich aus dem urlaub zurück bin...


----------



## maverick65 (30. März 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> an geeigneter stelle sollten auch alle unmittelbar betroffenen informiert werden:
> 
> hier! do abend rampagne2008 gugge bei mir. bier und salzstange hol ich ein, derjenige welcher in freireiterrüstung erscheint, braucht die exorbitale eintritts- u. verpflegungspauschale nicht zu latzen. bitte um voranmeldung. die besten plätze sind übrigens schon weg!


 


Sind denn jetzt, nach so später Interessensbekundung meinerseits noch 2 Plätzchen frei? Wenn ja, dann sieh´ diese Nachricht als eine feste Anmeldung von mir und Petra. 

Tschüss´n


----------



## Lucafabian (30. März 2009)

bei mir könnte es am do doch knapp werden fr. gehts in den urlaub und koffer müssen gepackt werden....mal schauen ob ich vorarbeiten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (30. März 2009)

Plane am kommenden Samstag mal wieder eine Sonnenaufgangstour. Guggst du hier. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. März 2009)

Uuiih, das wird ja richtig voll. Hoffentlich vergesse ich nicht die DVD einzupacken. Wann wollen wir eigentlich starten, 19.00 Uhr?

Der "Hauptfilm" dauert eine knappe Stunde. Die Extras beinhalten Outtakes (langweilig), jede Menge unfreiwillige Abstiege (die es wirklich in sich haben, FSK 18), Slideshows (nice to see) und die Finalläufe der Top 14 - alles zusammen also noch mal eine knappe halbe Stunde.


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. März 2009)

ja, von mir aus gerne um 1900.

ich bin eh zuhause.


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. März 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Plane am kommenden Samstag mal wieder eine Sonnenaufgangstour. Guggst du hier.
> 
> Gruß Mav



schöne detailanzeige. klingt romantisch und auch einwenig gruselig.
eventuell kann ich mich kurzfristig dazu hinreissen lassen. momentan fülle ich mich noch zu fertig. die grippe hat ganz gut geschlaucht. is wahrscheinlich doch das alter.

uwe- wie hat das eigentlich bei dir angefangen? damals, vor 15 jahren?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. März 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> schöne detailanzeige. klingt romantisch und auch einwenig gruselig.
> eventuell kann ich mich kurzfristig dazu hinreissen lassen. momentan fülle ich mich noch zu fertig. die grippe hat ganz gut geschlaucht. is wahrscheinlich doch das alter.
> 
> uwe- wie hat das eigentlich bei dir angefangen? damals, vor 15 jahren?



das hat noch gar nicht angefangen  das kommt erst noch  ich hoffe das ich zu gegebener zeit auf deine erfahrung zurückgreifen kann


----------



## Maggo (31. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das hat noch gar nicht angefangen  das kommt erst noch  ich hoffe das ich zu gegebener zeit auf deine erfahrung zurückgreifen kann



du kannst dich doch schon gar nicht mehr dran erinnern....


----------



## Lucafabian (31. März 2009)

PAH und sowas von nem greenhorn!


----------



## Zilli (31. März 2009)

Uwe, ich glaub bald kann er sich bei uns einreihen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (31. März 2009)

der alte sack


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. April 2009)

So ihr Winterschläfer, der Countdown läuft. Noch knapp 4 Stunden bis zur:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (2. April 2009)

Viel Vergnügen den Herren.

Und am Wochenende zeigt Ihr dann, wie es richtig geht?


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. April 2009)

lauter komische leute hier......will wieder an dein main...


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. April 2009)

meine glatze glüht


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. April 2009)

tom ist dekadenr


----------



## ratte (2. April 2009)

Und wie ist das Filmchen?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. April 2009)

Seid ihr schon voll??? 
Viel Spaß beim feiern

Gruß Marco


----------



## maverick65 (2. April 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> will wieder an dein main...


 

Und ich raus, auf die Trails. Egal bei welchen Wetter. Haupsache nix mehr mit Schnee. 

Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit schon einmal eine Sonnenaufgangstour nur mit Petra. Geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Letztes Jahr Finale. Geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Letztes Jahr N8ride. Geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Letztes Jahr sooo oft in diverse Bikeparks. Geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mit Hopi und Sandor "Wet Dream gemacht". (Ok, war nicht letztes Jahr)

Mein Fully gerade entstaubt. 


Geile TEMPERATUREN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gruß Mav


----------



## Meister Alex (2. April 2009)

Hey Mav, alles geil oder was?
Argh ich könnte :kotz: am Samstag solls geiles Wetter geben und ich muss schaffen.......
Gruß vom Meister


----------



## Lucafabian (2. April 2009)

bin eben mim bike vom tom heimgefahren...ist da geil draußen...bin kurzärmelig gefahren und mir war trotzdem warm 

...morgen fahr ich für ne woche in den schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. April 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Und wie ist das Filmchen?




krass...


----------



## Hopi (2. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bin eben mim bike vom tom heimgefahren...ist da geil draußen...bin kurzärmelig gefahren und mir war trotzdem warm
> 
> ...morgen fahr ich für ne woche in den schnee



willst Du hier bleiben  ich fahre für dich


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2009)

ob Geli da ja sagt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. April 2009)

Ein Dank an den Gastgeber des heutigen Abends.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ob Geli da ja sagt



lass uns morgen nochmal telefonieren...wir fahren gegen mittag weg 


@Hopi: das würd dir so passen


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2009)

am besten auf dem Mobiltelefon (Natel) 

Freue mich schon auf Samstag  und auf Sonntag 

Schneeverhältnisse
Schnee Tal/Mitte/Berg:             170 / 180 / 200 cm
Letzter Schnee Tal/Berg:           30.3.2009 / 30.3.2009
Straßenzustand:                      Normal befahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. April 2009)

man ihr seid so gemein  aber ich habe mich heute so verhoben das ich eh keinen Bock auf Boarden hätte.
Lieber Feldberg radeln  man muss ja ma wieder selbst den Berg rauf fahren


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2009)

aber die Ratte ist doch ein Federgewicht, da kann man sich doch nicht verheben


----------



## Hopi (2. April 2009)

war ja auch beim arbeiten  

oder doch etwas vom Einschlag gestern in der Box  na ja wenn man zu weit springt  
Aber bald steht Neuss wieder auf der Liste


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. April 2009)

Hallo die Damen und Herren,
wie sieht es denn mit einem kleinen Ausritt am Sonntag aus? Ich habe erst gedacht nach Beerfelden zu fahren, aber die machen erst über Ostern wieder auf...
Feldberg wäre natürlich auch eine Alternative, wobei ich denke, dass es bei dem Wetter dort vor Wanderern nur so wimmeln wird 

Ich bin aber für alle (Schand)Taten offen...
Also: Wie schauts??? 

Schöne Grüße,
HR1


----------



## Hopi (3. April 2009)

wir wollen am Samstag FR und am Sonntag CC fahren.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. April 2009)

Wir haben gestern den Sonntag als rampageesken Shuttletag auserkoren.

Da wir dich jetzt wohl dabei haben, bleibt gewährleistet, dass wir nicht zu schnell werden - damit gibt es auch keine Differenzen mit den Wanderern. Du musst íhnen nur etwas Platz lassen und sie überholen lassen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. April 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern den Sonntag als rampageesken Shuttletag auserkoren.
> 
> Da wir dich jetzt wohl dabei haben, bleibt gewährleistet, dass wir nicht zu schnell werden - damit gibt es auch keine Differenzen mit den Wanderern. Du musst íhnen nur etwas Platz lassen und sie überholen lassen.



Der ging aber echt unter die Gürtellinie... sowas tut selbst mir weh 

Du wirst schon sehen. Am Sonntag werden dann wohl die ein oder anderen Flüche ausgesprochen werden, wenn ich mit Warp 9 den Hang runterfalle 
Wieviel Uhr und wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> war ja auch beim arbeiten
> 
> oder doch etwas vom Einschlag gestern in der Box  na ja wenn man zu weit springt
> Aber bald steht Neuss wieder auf der Liste



Habe gerade gesehen, das an meinem Burton die Kante gebrochen ist


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. April 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Der ging aber echt unter die Gürtellinie... sowas tut selbst mir weh
> 
> Du wirst schon sehen. Am Sonntag werden dann wohl die ein oder anderen Flüche ausgesprochen werden, wenn ich mit Warp 9 den Hang runterfalle
> Wieviel Uhr und wo treffen wir uns?



Sag sowas nicht. Dafür bist du der König der Lüfte - das macht dir kaum einer streitig.

11.00 h Hohemark ist angestrebt.


----------



## Hopi (3. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Habe gerade gesehen, das an meinem Burton die Kante gebrochen ist



Das neue?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2009)

mein Burton welches ich imNovember gekauft hatte  Bringe es der Tage mal zum Mister Snowhow, vielleicht kann er es ja reparieren ansonsten ..... möchtest du günstig ein Burton Brett kaufen


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. April 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Der ging aber echt unter die Gürtellinie... sowas tut selbst mir weh
> 
> Du wirst schon sehen. Am Sonntag werden dann wohl die ein oder anderen Flüche ausgesprochen werden, wenn ich mit Warp 9 den Hang runterfalle
> Wieviel Uhr und wo treffen wir uns?



Ich könnte um 10.30Uhr bei dir sein.



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sag sowas nicht. Dafür bist du der König der Lüfte - das macht dir kaum einer streitig.
> 
> 11.00 h Hohemark ist angestrebt.





// Rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich könnte um 10.30Uhr bei dir sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das Angebot nehme ich dankend an


----------



## Hopi (3. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mein Burton welches ich imNovember gekauft hatte  Bringe es der Tage mal zum Mister Snowhow, vielleicht kann er es ja reparieren ansonsten ..... möchtest du günstig ein Burton Brett kaufen





Danke danke  ich will lieber mein T1 moshen, Sabines neues sollte auch die Tage kommen  

Dann hoffe ich auf schlechtes Wetter  das macht es leichter Sabine nach Neuss zu bekommen


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. April 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das Angebot nehme ich dankend an



Ok dann bis Sonntag.


----------



## Zilli (3. April 2009)

Guude,
ich kann am Sonntag auch dabei sein. Ich häng den 3er-Ständer dran, dann haben wir noch ein bisserl mehr Möglichkeiten beim Schuttle'n.


----------



## maverick65 (3. April 2009)

@Zilly: Wie sieht es denn mit morgen früh aus?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. April 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude,
> ich kann am Sonntag auch dabei sein. Ich häng den 3er-Ständer dran, dann haben wir noch ein bisserl mehr Möglichkeiten beim Schuttle'n.





Ich bring dir das Anschauungsmaterial mit.


----------



## Zilli (3. April 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> @Zilly: Wie sieht es denn mit morgen früh aus?


Wie schon gesagt, will ma ausschlafen 

.



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich bring dir das Anschauungsmaterial mit.


Ne is klaa, lass ma stecken ehh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (4. April 2009)

bald ist es soweit...

http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=ff4e693919&view=att&th=120621a16521bb8a&attid=0.0&disp=attd&zw


----------



## Maggo (4. April 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> bald ist es soweit...
> 
> http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=ff4e693919&view=att&th=120621a16521bb8a&attid=0.0&disp=attd&zw


----------



## maverick65 (4. April 2009)

Die Sonnenaufgangstour heute ist ein wenig in die Hose gegangen: Sonne hat sich hinter fetten Wolken versteckelt. 

Nichtsdestotrotz sind wir beizeiten aus den Federn und haben eine geile kurze Tour gemacht. 

Petra ist immer noch "die Alte", fährt mit heftig Speed über Stock und Stein. Hat ihren Laubfrosch genommen, weil es die 1. Tour nach so langer Pause war. War nicht wirklich DIE gute Idee: ein Cube Stereo ist zwar leicht, ersetzt aber nicht ihr heiß geliebtes Stinky. Ausserdem noch Klickies drauf (mag sie für runter überhaupt nicht!). Sie trotzdem mit einem Affenzahn, in gewohnter Manier  hinterher. Supi  Guggst du: 





Ich liebe mein Frauchen, nicht nur weil sie diesen ganzen Fahrradquatsch mitmacht. 


Diese Tour hatte ich ja "ausgeschrieben", hatte auch 2 Angemeldete. 
Einer ist gekommen. Vorher ins Profil geschaut und bissi skeptisch gewesen: was kommt denn da für eine CC-Schwuchtel, der kann ja nur Alpen überqueren.... Schei... Vorurteile!  


Er hat eine Meinung, labert nicht dumm Zeugs. Kennt seine Grenzen und fährt sein Ding. Ein richtiger Freireiter. 
Guckst du: 












[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUdK-IPebz0"]YouTube - Martin und Selbst Victoriatempeltreppe[/ame]


Summasumarum: doch eine klasse Tour geworden. 


Gruß Mav


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2009)

Gruss aus Arosa  schöner Schnee, Sonne und der Lugga hat einen Sonnenbrand


----------



## maverick65 (4. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gruss aus Arosa  schöner Schnee, Sonne und der Lugga hat einen Sonnenbrand


 


Ihr Weicheier habt ja soften Untergrund.   



(Mav neidisch.)


----------



## mr-Lambo (4. April 2009)

Geiler Typ da im Video! Von wegen CC-Schwuchtel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (4. April 2009)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Geiler Typ da im Video! Von wegen CC-Schwuchtel!


 


Willkommen im Club.


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. April 2009)

Bis denne 11Uhr HM.

// Rocky


----------



## maverick65 (5. April 2009)

Jungs und Mädels, wie siehts aus: Lust, über Ostern mal einen N8ride zu machen? 

Gruß Mav


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. April 2009)

so, 
nach vollbad, mast und grüner fee, ists mir wieder wohler um die geschundenen knochen.

war doch ne schöne aktion heut mit den andere alten herren und dem iberischen jungspund.
doch kaum zu hause muss ich vom verletzungspech anderer mitstreiter hören: 
hopi, es ist kaum zu fassen. schon wieder die gleiche hand... unglaublich. sicherlich hast du wieder style geprobt.
die besten genesungswünsche aus sachsebeachbach.

@hr1: wo bleibt die bildberichterstattung? danke.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. April 2009)

Bilder folgen . Allerdings nicht mehr heute...der kleine Marco muss such nämlich ausruhen.

PS: Die Runde war der Hammer und an dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei meinem Lebensretter Bruder Jörn bedanken! 
Gute Nacht ;-)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. April 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Bilder folgen . Allerdings nicht mehr heute...der kleine Marco muss such nämlich ausruhen.
> 
> PS: Die Runde war der Hammer und an dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei meinem Lebensretter Bruder Jörn bedanken!
> Gute Nacht ;-)



Ach was - mit dem Ersatzschlauch blieb dir das Schieben und uns ewiges Warten erspart.   Fahr nur mit den älternen Herrschaften - da kannst du noch was lernen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. April 2009)

Mensch Hopi, was höre ich da?  Gute Besserung.


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. April 2009)

Mann das war mal wieder eine geile Runde oder waren es zwei Runden?

Ja ja die alten Kerle, je oller je doller!

@ Hopi Auch von mir gute Besserung!

// Rocky


----------



## Zilli (5. April 2009)

Müde bin ich,
geh zur Ruh,
weil isch bin gabuuuudd.
Ich hätt mich zum Schluss einfach auf den Boden werfen können *japs*;
nach nem halben Jahr Flughafenrunden war es schön heftig 


@Hopi: Gute Besserung


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2009)

Also wir (Uwe und meine Wenigkeit) hatte heute auch einen sehr schönen Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (5. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


>


Was muss ich sehen. Der Lugxx ohne Kopfbedeckung.

Hat mal jemand einen Kran?
Den Hopi heute abend von der Couch bekommen, wird noch machbar sein. Aber morgen früh aus dem  Bett... 
Typischer Widder eben, mit dem Kopf zuerst durch die Wand...äh...Dirthügel.
Wann die Hand unters Messer kommt, wird diese Woche wohl geklärt. Nach gut anderthalb Jahren kommt es auf die eine Woche mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## Hopi (6. April 2009)

Danke Jungs  


Und nein keinen Style versucht  aber wenn ich ehrlich bin weiß ich nicht was ich getan habe. Ich bin losgefahren und dann sehe ich mich irgendwann um und versuche rauszufinden wo ich bin! zwischen losfahren und den ersten bewussten Bildern liegen ca. 15 - 20 Minuten.


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. April 2009)

wie lange musst du jetzt pausieren?


----------



## Hopi (6. April 2009)

werden ich morgen hören, er sagte 6-8 Wochen Gips wie weit ich dann noch auf slow bleiben muss wird sich zeigen. Morgen CT weil es schon Gewebe um die alte Stelle gibt welches weg muss usw. die Op wird wohl in der nächsten Woche, mal schauen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. April 2009)

armes kind...


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2009)

ich drücke dir die Daumen das alles schnell und unkompliziert über die Bühne geht


----------



## Hopi (6. April 2009)

danke danke  wird schon wieder (hoffentlich)


----------



## maverick65 (6. April 2009)

Sach mal Hopi, was machst du denn immer für Sachen, wieso demolierst du dir am Anfang der Saison die Knochen?

Von mir auch gute Besserung und alsbaldige Genesung. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Meister Alex (6. April 2009)

... und lass die noch intakte Hand weg von den Schwestern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (6. April 2009)

Hallo Hopi,

bist ja echt ein Pechvogel - warum hast du dir sowas nicht (wie ich ) bis Ende der Saison aufgehoben?

Ich drücke dir auf alle Fälle die Daumen, daß die OP komplikationslos (von wegen "altem Gewebe") und erfolgreich verläuft und du möglichst schnell wieder fit und auf den Beinen bzw. Rädern bist!

Liebe Grüße, auch an Ratte,

MissQuax


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. April 2009)

Hallöchen,
hier die Bilder vom Feldi...war echt ne geile Tour 
Leider sind wir zu viel und zu schnell gefahren, so dass ich nicht so viele Bilder machen konnte.


----------



## Meister Alex (6. April 2009)

Gude,
schöne Bilder. Werfen bei mir die Frage auf: "Was geht am Ostersamstag"?
Also ich hätte Lust mal wieder auf dem Hobel zu sitzen, ja und auch fahren...
Muss nur noch am Vormittag einkaufen gehen....
Wie siehts bei euch aus Mav, Mrs. Mav, dschugaschwili, Zilli u.s.w.?
Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. April 2009)

Mach am Samstagmorgen leider nen Abflug in die alte Heimat und bin deshalb raus. Für den Freitag wäre ich allerdings zu begeistern 
Schönen Gruß und gute Nacht
HR1


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. April 2009)

Freitag, Sonntag oder Montag gern, nur der Samstag passt mir nicht. 

Die Eintracht benötigt Support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- deswegen zieht's mich in die weiß-blaue Metropole.


----------



## Meister Alex (6. April 2009)

Freitag haut bei mir nicht hin
Hast du schon ein Visum für die Reise hinter den Weisswurschtäquator beantragt?
Gruß Meister Alex, der jetzt mal am Wasserbett horcht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. April 2009)

Nee, für Tagesausflüge ist das nicht nötig. Und die Punkte die ich mitbringen werde sind zollfrei.


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2009)

du meinst doch die Punkt die du in Hessen einführen möchtest


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. April 2009)

G'nau.


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2009)

perfekt  die gehen ohen Problem druch


----------



## maverick65 (7. April 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> "Was geht am Ostersamstag"?
> Also ich hätte Lust mal wieder auf dem Hobel zu sitzen, ja und auch fahren...
> Muss nur noch am Vormittag einkaufen gehen....
> Wie siehts bei euch aus Mav, Mrs. Mav, dschugaschwili, Zilli u.s.w.?
> Gruß Meister Alex


 

Klar geht das was!  Mit oder ohne nervige Knipse? 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Meister Alex (7. April 2009)

Mit`s Knipse,
mein Helm ist noch nicht digitalisiert.....
Wo?
Wann (möglichst nach 13:00 Uhr)?
Ende? (Wenn die Sonne den Horizont berührt)
Gruß Alex


----------



## MissQuax (7. April 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Mit`s Knipse,
> mein Helm ist noch nicht digitalisiert.....
> Wo?
> Wann (möglichst nach 13:00 Uhr)?
> ...


 
Knipse: geht klar!
Wo: Altkönig/Feldberg - gerne aber auch Gegenvorschläge deinerseits!
Wann: 13 Uhr ist ok.
Ende: individuell, wie jeder will/kann!

Können ja am DO mal fonen wegen der Details!

Wir freuen uns! 

MissQuax + Mav


----------



## Meister Alex (7. April 2009)

Gude Mrs Quax,
Ak, Feldi geht scho i.o.
Lass uns bitte die Zeit am Donnerstag festlegen weiß noch nicht genau ab wann ich kann. Na wenn wir zusammen fahren machen wir auch zusammen Feierabend. Es wird niemand zurückgelassen!
Freu`mich auch schon, hoffentlich hälts Wetter.
Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Zilli (7. April 2009)

Guude,
Samstag geht bei mir nicht und Sonntag sind Mittags + Nachmittags Besuche bei der Parentalgeneration angesagt. Schaun mer mal, wann sonst was geht.


----------



## Vorstadtkind (7. April 2009)

Kann man sich eurer Gruppe am Samstag mal anschließen? Bin auf der Suche nach etwas knackigeren Trails im Taunus, bislang hatte ich da kein Glück. Ihr habt da sicher ein paar Tips parat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (8. April 2009)

Vorstadtkind schrieb:


> Kann man sich eurer Gruppe am Samstag mal anschließen? Bin auf der Suche nach etwas knackigeren Trails im Taunus, bislang hatte ich da kein Glück. Ihr habt da sicher ein paar Tips parat.


 
Ich bin hier zwar nicht der Bestimmer, aber ich sage im Namen der Anderen mal: Ja. Aber nur, wenn du hochnäsig bist, dummes Zeugs quatschen kannst, den Berg wegen Konditionsproblemen nicht hochkommst, runter auch bei jeder Wurzel absteigst, nie mit Helm fährst ...  Bei "Uns" derf Jeder mitfahren. 

Abfahrtstermin werde ich nach Laberrababer mit Meister Alex noch bekannt geben. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## maverick65 (8. April 2009)

Da keiner auf meine N8ride-Frage geantwortet hat , werfe ich mal neue "Planung" ein: *Döner*stag wollen Petra und ich den Spieß umdrehen. Eine Sonnenuntergangstour, also mit Licht runter. 


Noch jemand Interesse???!!! 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Meister Alex (8. April 2009)

Dönerstag kannisch net, da klappt bei mir höchstens eine Fittneshausrunde. Leider.
Wenn ihr am Dönerstag Abends unterwegs seit dann lass uns doch am FREItag telefonieren. Oder halt noch vor eurer Abfahrt.
Gruß Alex


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. April 2009)

mav, super idee! leider stehe ich am do den ganzen abend im stau...
eventuel lbin ich mo schon zurück u. kann dann noch kurz aufs rad. 
ich hasse es wenn die meisten deutschland ihre freien tage dazu nutzen um die strassen mit sich voll zu machen. gefällt es denen zuhause nicht?
frohe ostern für alle betroffenen.


----------



## Vorstadtkind (8. April 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Ich bin hier zwar nicht der Bestimmer, aber ich sage im Namen der Anderen mal: Ja. Aber nur, wenn du hochnäsig bist, dummes Zeugs quatschen kannst, den Berg wegen Konditionsproblemen nicht hochkommst, runter auch bei jeder Wurzel absteigst, nie mit Helm fährst ...  Bei "Uns" derf Jeder mitfahren.
> 
> Abfahrtstermin werde ich nach Laberrababer mit Meister Alex noch bekannt geben.
> 
> Gruß Mav




Es treffen zwar nicht alle genannten Attribute auf mich zu, aber ich kann mich gut meiner jeweiligen peer-group anpassen

Wenn ihr am SA fährt, wo würdet ihr euch treffen? Ich würde mit der Bahn nach Hohe Mark kommen.


----------



## maverick65 (8. April 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich hasse es wenn die meisten deutschland ihre freien tage dazu nutzen um die strassen mit sich voll zu machen. gefällt es denen zuhause nicht?
> .


 

Und was machst du dann uf de gass?

Mav


----------



## maverick65 (8. April 2009)

Vorstadtkind schrieb:


> Wenn ihr am SA fährt, wo würdet ihr euch treffen? Ich würde mit der Bahn nach Hohe Mark kommen.


 

Ich denke mal so gegen 1, halb 2 an der Hohemark. Viel wird sich an der Zeit nicht ändern. 


Gruß Mav


----------



## Meister Alex (9. April 2009)

Gude,
jupp das mit der Zeit sehe ich auch so.
@dschgaschwili: Um mal einen Liedtext hier zum besten zu geben: "Geh`doch zu Hause du alte schxxße"
Also, bleib dehaam un fahr Rad, dann ist auch der Stau net so groß. Außerdem ist Stau nur hinne bleed, vornne gehts (Zitat Bodo Bach)
Gruß Alex und angenehme Reise!
PS: Werd`des jez de Mundartkors für fordgeschriddene?!


----------



## maverick65 (10. April 2009)

Sonnenuntergangstour ist ausgefallen. ...

Wir haben heute bei schönem Wetter eine Foto-Tour gemacht.: 

Petra kann nicht nur mit "schwerem Gerät" runter. Und ich durfte auch mal auf die Speicherkarte.

Guckst du: 



 

 








 




Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (10. April 2009)

Hey, schöne Bilder von euch zweien.
Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Vorstadtkind (10. April 2009)

Ich werde es morgen leider nicht schaffen, muss noch ein paar Altlasten abarbeiten bevor das neue Semester losgeht


----------



## Meister Alex (11. April 2009)

Schade,
bei dem Wetter büffeln- das macht bestimmt richtig spaß......
Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Vorstadtkind (11. April 2009)

Danke für das Mitgefühl, aber ich bin schon ziemlich daran gewöhnt, werde heute abend wohl zumindest etwas cruisen gehen. Naja, bei der nächsten Runde bin ich mit dabei!


----------



## Lucafabian (11. April 2009)

da ist man mal ein paar tage weg... 

erstmal natürlich beste genesungswünsche an den alten indianer, ich sach doch immer die springerei is nix  seh mal zu das du schnell wieder fit wirst. hab in arosa ein bild vom snowpark gemacht, extra für dich, zeig ich dir aber besser im mom. nicht 

...ihr seid also letzte woche ohne mich gefahren, habt nicht mal gefragt, pah und auch noch geile bilder gemacht *grmmmbl 

ich will auch...ist irgendwas geplant?


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2009)

les mal im Plauscherfred, da wartet arbeit auf dich 
Welcome Back, bin auch nicht mehr im Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (11. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da ist man mal ein paar tage weg...
> 
> erstmal natürlich beste genesungswünsche an den alten indianer, ich sach doch immer die springerei is nix  seh mal zu das du schnell wieder fit wirst. hab in arosa ein bild vom snowpark gemacht, extra für dich, zeig ich dir aber besser im mom. nicht
> 
> ...



Servus Urlauber bist ja schon zurück!
War gestern mit Bruder und Hot Rod auf dem Altkönig war geil!

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (11. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Servus Urlauber bist ja schon zurück!
> War gestern mit Bruder und Hot Rod auf dem Altkönig war geil!
> 
> // Rocky



mach mich nur neidisch, hochgefahren oder geshuttelt?


----------



## Hopi (11. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da ist man mal ein paar tage weg...
> 
> erstmal natürlich beste genesungswünsche an den alten indianer, ich sach doch immer die springerei is nix  seh mal zu das du schnell wieder fit wirst. hab in arosa ein bild vom snowpark gemacht, extra für dich, zeig ich dir aber besser im mom. nicht
> 
> ...



wer ist denn hier alt  
Zeig mal die Bilder  ich kann das ab, wir waren gestern in Mörfelden und ich musste nicht weinen  Und morgen fahren wir nach Beerfelden  und auch dort werde ich tapfer zuschauen wie Sabine fährt 

das schlimmste ist ja das ich mich in Offenbach auf der kleinen Line gelegt habe  nicht mal bei etwas großen.


----------



## maverick65 (11. April 2009)

Meister Alex, Petra und ich haben heute eine "kleine" Taunustour gemacht. Und falls jemand fragt: Ja wir sind hochgestrampelt. Dabei sind wir auch mr-Lambo mit seinem neuen 18cm-Spielzeug  begegnet. 


Alex ist trotz der langen Winterpause immer noch ein guter Fahrer und bei Petra merkt man keinen Unterschied von wegen vor dem Unfall und nachher. Sie hüpft wie eh und je UND macht mir so Einiges vor. 
Guckst du hier: 


















Gruß Mav


----------



## Meister Alex (12. April 2009)

Gude,
das erste Bild von mir sieht aus als wäre ich schon ein wenig eingerostet.
Ziemlich Steif..... Bei der Serie war doch noch ein schöneres dabei, ist das dem Cutter zum Opfer geworden?
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (12. April 2009)

(morgen 900 am parkplatz hohemark)
treffpunkt jetzt 900 hofheim am türmchen
so drei stunden, möglichst trailig....


----------



## Hopi (12. April 2009)

Uwe, wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## Meister Alex (12. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> morgen 900 am parkplatz hohemark
> so drei stunden, möglichst trailig....


Ohne mich, sorry.
Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (12. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Uwe, wo sind die Bilder?



ist nnur eins und das stell ich nachher rein



nochmal wegen morgen, wir werden jetzt doch am staufen fahren
sprich treffpunkt nicht mehr 900 an der hohemark sondern *900 hofheim am türmchen....*
oder halb neun bei mir


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. April 2009)

Dann mal viel Spaß - morgen sollen die Wetteraussichten ja bestens sein.

Ja, es ist kaum zu glauben, aber wir sind am Freitag doch tatsächlich selbst hochgestrampelt. 

Auf der Abfahrt habe ich dann mal Ausschau nach Trüffeln gehalten - gefunden habe ich keine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. April 2009)

danke


@Hopi: ist von weiter weg aufgenommen, die seilbahn im vordergrund ist recht groß


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2009)

perfektes Bild  nächste Saison fliegt Hopi durch die Halfpipe


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. April 2009)

morsche.

wie, wo, was? hofheim, 900. keine infos gefunden... ist sonst noch jemand heiss aufs radeln und möchte sich einer kurzen rund (altkönig, feldberg,...) anschliessen. 

bruder, du sitzt ja auch noch zuhause rum.  immernoch aua wegen des bayernspiels?


----------



## Hopi (13. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> perfektes Bild  nächste Saison fliegt Hopi durch die Halfpipe



Er wird es versuchen  und nicht wieder wie in Mayrhofen die Wand runterrutschen


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2009)

Na dann lass krachen  aber nicht die Knochen


----------



## Hopi (13. April 2009)

nee ich doch nicht  wann hätte ich mir schon einmal weh getan  habe doch zuviel Angst vor stürzen, dass ich etwas gefährliches machen würde


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2009)

morgen flughafenrunde...1800 bei mir oder ca. 1830 gafferbrücke


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. April 2009)

Nee, Nachwirkungen des Trüffelsuchens.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nee, Nachwirkungen des Trüffelsuchens.



hast richtig aua?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (13. April 2009)

Hast Du dich gelegt?


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. April 2009)

servus..
war heute mal wieder am freireiter... alles bestens 
@lugxx kannste dich noch an den weg den wir letztes jahr mal aufn alden hochgetragen haben..., wo der rocky kein bock hatte und unten gewartet hat?
biste den schonmal gefahren, wenn nein, sollte man das doch mal langsam tun...der sieht riiichtig gut aus


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hast richtig aua?



Schaltwerk verbogen und einen maladen Arm. Mittlerweile kann ich aber schon wieder ein Geripptes damit halten - so schlimm ist's also nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2009)

Solange du das Gerippte heul: ich will auch mal wieder richtiges Stöffche ) halten kannst ist ja alles im Lot  trotzdem gute Besserung


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. April 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> servus..
> war heute mal wieder am freireiter... alles bestens
> @lugxx kannste dich noch an den weg den wir letztes jahr mal aufn alden hochgetragen haben..., wo der rocky kein bock hatte und unten gewartet hat?
> biste den schonmal gefahren, wenn nein, sollte man das doch mal langsam tun...der sieht riiichtig gut aus



Sind es letztes WE gefahren!
Ist aber nicht ganz ohne und fallen sollte man auch nicht.

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> morgen flughafenrunde...1800 bei mir oder ca. 1830 gafferbrücke



Hi,

könnten auch mal mit dem Ede zum Märschensee! Treffpunkt 18Uhr B8.
Was haltet ihr denn davon?

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> servus..
> war heute mal wieder am freireiter... alles bestens
> @lugxx kannste dich noch an den weg den wir letztes jahr mal aufn alden hochgetragen haben..., wo der rocky kein bock hatte und unten gewartet hat?
> biste den schonmal gefahren, wenn nein, sollte man das doch mal langsam tun...der sieht riiichtig gut aus



ja können wir machen, mal schauen wann....



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Sind es letztes WE gefahren!
> Ist aber nicht ganz ohne und fallen sollte man auch nicht.
> 
> // Rocky



ihr seid  nen anderen weg gefahren


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja können wir machen, mal schauen wann....
> 
> 
> 
> ihr seid  nen anderen weg gefahren



Glaube nicht!


----------



## Zilli (13. April 2009)

Hi,
kleiner Gedankenaustausch heute Richtung Staufen... (Rest im Album)




... und noch'n Quiz: Was passt da net ? (Tip: Kette isses nich)


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Glaube nicht!



ihr seid über steine gefahren,
der den iggi meint geht nicht über steine
der ist zwischen eurem und dem der übern hubbel führt

@zilli: schöne bilder


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. April 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hi,
> kleiner Gedankenaustausch heute Richtung Staufen... (Rest im Album)
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab gar nix gesagt!!


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. April 2009)

tach, 
nach erstaunlicherweise staufreien wochenende gestern allein (o.k. mit ca. 100.000 naherholungssuchenden...) im taunus unterwegs gewesen. und gar nicht faul. erst zum alten, kaffee am fuchstanz und weil just in dem moment,als dieser zur neige ging, ein typ mit ner 40er an der front u. ner leckerausehenden ironwoodbewegerin, vorbei pumpt, ich gleich nochmal hoch um zu gugge und so...
die blonde hat sich dann leider runterzu den bremshebel upgebroken. deshalb bin ich held anschliessend alleine hoch zum feldbg. und zwar die runterzustrecke! musste bei 180er puls natürlich einiges schieben, doch war ich zügist oben. oben: ameisenhügel!
abwärts zum fuchst. hab ich die feuchte variante gewählt. ganz so reissend sind die sturzbäche leider nicht mehr, trotzdem hab ich dann unten ungläubige blicke geerntet ob der tatsache, das man im anundfürsich trockenen taunus soviel dreck auf sich laden kann. 

unsuwe fährt nobbynic? na dann!


----------



## Maggo (15. April 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> unsuwe fährt nobbynic? na dann!


 ich darf lachen, an meinem rad sind die stndesgemäß....


----------



## Lucafabian (15. April 2009)

freitag morgen in den taunus, wer hat lust und zeit, ich mach auch die drecksreifen wieder runter 

von mir aus auch mittags


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. April 2009)

bin gerne dabei, so es nicht aus kannen giesst.


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> von mir aus auch mittags



Was versteht ihr unter mittags?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was versteht ihr unter mittags?



was verstehst du denn unter mittags, ab wann kannst du denn?


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2009)

Winterzeit ist um


----------



## Lucafabian (15. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Winterzeit ist um



schönes vid...hab selbst noch nicht das richtige gefunden


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was verstehst du denn unter mittags, ab wann kannst du denn?



So ab 1600. Ihr müsst euch aber nicht nach mir richten, da es sein kann das ich doch nicht kann.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. April 2009)

Denk dran, wir wollen uns am Freitag beim Kombi zwecks Finale treffen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. April 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Denk dran, wir wollen uns am Freitag beim Kombi zwecks Finale treffen.



Aber doch erst abends!
HAst aber recht wird wohl was knapp.


----------



## Zilli (15. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... ich mach auch die drecksreifen wieder runter ...


Auch wenn ich hier das intrigante Plappermaul 

 war, muß ich Dir beistehen: Ich hatte auch über'n Winter die NN drauf 

.



Lucafabian schrieb:


> freitag morgen in den taunus, wer hat lust und zeit, .... von mir aus auch mittags


Ich hab zwar Urlaub, mache meine Teilnahme aber von Aktivitäten mit Sohnemann abhängig (letzter Ferientag). Da ich außerdem an dem Tag kein Auto habe, läuft alles max. auf ein Ründchen in heimatlichen Gefilden hinaus...
Euch viel Schbass im Hoch-Taunus .


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. April 2009)

morsche.
ich musste heute leider der arbeit fernbleiben. überstundenabbau...
nun hab ich endlich zeit das plastefahrrad zu waschen u. die rs wieder einzubauen.

@luca: wegen morgen- wie, wann, wo? hast du nen plan?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> morsche.
> ich musste heute leider der arbeit fernbleiben. überstundenabbau...
> nun hab ich endlich zeit das plastefahrrad zu waschen u. die rs wieder einzubauen.
> 
> @luca: wegen morgen- wie, wann, wo? hast du nen plan?



hab doch nie nen plan... morgens ist mir aber lieber als mittags


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2009)

morgens solls nur bewölkt sein
mittags sonne und regen


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. April 2009)

wetterprognose schaut ja furchtbar aus...ich muss jetzt noch zum skaten, hoffe aber nicht allzu stark beansprucht zu werden. ich stell mir den wecker auf neun und schau mir den istzustand an... seeya


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2009)

inzwischen ist auch für morgen früh regen angesagt 


schaun wir mal..


edit: mistwetter da draußen!
im mom ist mirs zu nass zum fahren


----------



## Zilli (17. April 2009)

Gestern abend hab ich das Auto wg. fälligem TÜV in den Hintertaunus (Riedelbach) gebracht. Zurück mit dem Bike von 18:30 - 20:30 über Rote-Kreuz-Trail, Schneidhain, Bahn-Trail, Kelkheim u.s.w. (360 hm hoch, 750 hm bergab). Hatte Glück gehabt; es hatte max. mal kurz genieselt.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. April 2009)

morgen mittag solls wetter wieder gut sein...wer hat lust?


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. April 2009)

bei min. 15 grad und sonnenschein bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2009)

wo lang?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. April 2009)

@tom: 
es soll noch wärmer werden,
sagen wir 14:00 hohemark...ich bring viel zeit mit


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2009)

15 Uhr 5 wege Kreuzung?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. April 2009)

^^ sollte passen


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ^^ sollte passen



ich geb dir nochmal  mit dem short message service bescheid obs auch endgültig klappt


----------



## Zilli (19. April 2009)

Ich werde heute nach dem Essen ein bisserl um den Staufen fahren, um 
a) drei neue (Teil-)strecken zu erkunden
b) da bei mir scheinbar ne Erkältung anschleicht, will ich deshalb nur ein kurzes Programm abspielen.
Euch viel Spass.


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @tom:
> es soll noch wärmer werden,
> sagen wir 14:00 hohemark...ich bring viel zeit mit



Bring lieber kondition mit! (könntest mir welche abgeben)


----------



## Lucafabian (19. April 2009)

das erste mal dieses jahr das ich hochstrampel,
da wird nciht viel mit konditon sein


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. April 2009)

wer ist denn heute alles dabei?


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. April 2009)

Ok dann eben nicht.
Was nimmste denn alles mit?
Volles Programm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. April 2009)

ich werfs mal ins auto rein, aber weiß nicht ob ichs mitschlepp,
werd  wohl eher ohne volles programm fahren
max. einen schienenbeinschoner 


@bikerider: würd sagen tom , rocky, du und ich


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. April 2009)

ich würde mal sagen, dann bis ca 15uhr 5-Wege Kreuzung


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. April 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen, dann bis ca 15uhr 5-Wege Kreuzung



?
wo ist das bitte?


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. April 2009)

lugGA.. weiß bescheid 
bei der auffahrt zum alden


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. April 2009)

grosse freude: der zarewitsch kommt auch mit!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. April 2009)

jepp weiß bescheid...15:00 fünf wege kreuzung


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. April 2009)

so schee wars


----------



## Lucafabian (19. April 2009)

war klasse, jetzt hab ich schwere beine 

...szenenapplaus oben auf dem plateau für zarewitsch  









mehr bilder im album


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. April 2009)

vielen dank für diesen schönen tag meine herren!

sieht ja zum teil recht strange aus, was die bildliche darstellung anbelangt. das frische grün kommt völlig spacy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (20. April 2009)

Irgendwie habe ich schwere Beine heute morgen......


----------



## Lucafabian (20. April 2009)

hab mich eben die treppe zu meinem büro hochtragen lassen


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. April 2009)

wer wird denn nach diesem schönen ausflug so laut jammern.

na, ich leg mich noch ein stündchen hin...


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. April 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wer wird denn nach diesem schönen ausflug so laut jammern.
> 
> na, ich leg mich noch ein stündchen hin...



Faule Socke.


----------



## Hopi (20. April 2009)

Ihr werdet alt  

Also ich fühle mich wie der junge Morgen  (ok etwas beschädigt) aber sonst sehhhhhhrrrr glücklich 

Habe die beste Frau der Welt und mein neues Board ist auch super  (ok wie es sich damit springt konnte ich nicht probieren)


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. April 2009)

Was hast du denn geraucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (20. April 2009)

Schlafmangel bewirkt das Gleiche


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich schwere Beine heute morgen......





Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab mich eben die treppe zu meinem büro hochtragen lassen





dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wer wird denn nach diesem schönen ausflug so laut jammern.
> 
> na, ich leg mich noch ein stündchen hin...



Was habt ihr denn gemacht. Auf den Bildern sehe ich euch faul in der Sonne liegen, wenn ihr davon schon müde werdet - na dann gute Nacht.


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ihr werdet alt
> 
> Also ich fühle mich wie der junge Morgen  (ok etwas beschädigt) aber sonst sehhhhhhrrrr glücklich
> 
> Habe die beste Frau der Welt und mein neues Board ist auch super  (ok wie es sich damit springt konnte ich nicht probieren)




Wau und das schon am frühen Morgen  Dann kan der Tag ja nur gut werden


----------



## missmarple (20. April 2009)

@bikerider & Lugxx: schöne Bilder!  Das nächste Mal bitte mit ein paar Nahaufnahmen der staunenden Zaungäste...


----------



## Hopi (20. April 2009)

Ob die staunen, oder sich nur Fragen aus welcher Klapse die entlaufen sind, wäre erst noch zu klären


----------



## missmarple (20. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ob die staunen, oder sich nur Fragen aus welcher Klapse die entlaufen sind, wäre erst noch zu klären



Das war die diplomatische Formulierung!


----------



## Hopi (20. April 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Das war die diplomatische Formulierung!



Ja so kennt und liebt man mich


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. April 2009)

@hopi:
wie fühlt sich denn der neue morgen? wann darfst du wieder aus rad? 
was schlafmangel bewirkt weiss ich nicht wirklich, da ich die angewohnheit habe mich solange im bett aufzuhalten bis ich nicht mehr liegen kann.
gruss, d.


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. April 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> was schlafmangel bewirkt weiss ich nicht wirklich, da ich die angewohnheit habe mich solange im bett aufzuhalten bis ich nicht mehr liegen kann.
> gruss, d.



Der Zeitpunkt ist wohl gerade gekommen.


----------



## Hopi (20. April 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @hopi:
> wie fühlt sich denn der neue morgen? bombig *schnarch*wann darfst du wieder aus rad? habe doch erst am Donnerstag die OP
> was schlafmangel bewirkt weiss ich nicht wirklich, gute laune




Also wenn ich Glück habe, kann ich in ca. 12 Wochen wieder fahren. Wenn ich Pech habe, ist die linke Hand auch im A....... 
Da ich aber immer nur eine Hand im Gips haben kann, muss ich mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2009)

wie jetzt beide Hände


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2009)

PS: falle TLD Helme eher gross oder eher klein aus???


----------



## Hopi (20. April 2009)

Na ja links tut es auch weh, allerdings nicht so wie bei einem Bruch. Wenn ich eh dort bin lasse ich sie mit Untersuchen.


Zu TLD, fallen relative normal aus! Aber einen Helm sollte man besser probieren.


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2009)

thx.   Habe halt einen dicken Kopf


----------



## Hopi (20. April 2009)

warum einen TLD?


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. April 2009)

tld ist meiner meinung nach überteuert und potthäßlich!


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> thx.   Habe halt einen dicken Kopf D




Besser als einen dicken hals...


----------



## Hopi (20. April 2009)

na ja hässlich würde ich nun nicht gleich sagen, aber sie sind Ihr Geld nicht wert.


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2009)

gefallen mir   aber die Preise sind echt astronomisch 

Aber TLD ist durch (erstmal  ), die Dinger sind mir nun doch zu teuer  
Bleibe bei meinem Giro Remedy, nicht ganz so schön, dafür günstig, gut, passt und liegt schon hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (20. April 2009)

ich habe mir den 661 EVO Distressed geholt  auch kein schlechter Helm, wurde nur ein anderer Helm weil wir beide neue brauchten. Da Sabine aber mal einen schwarzen wollte, habe ich mich für einen ganz andern Helm entschieden. Wir hassen  Partnerlook  Solange Du dich nicht auf deinen Helm geworfen hast, würde ich ihn behalten.


----------



## ZAREWITSCH (22. April 2009)

hallo


----------



## ZAREWITSCH (22. April 2009)

hey ich kann´s auch


----------



## hulax (22. April 2009)

hallo

und wieder fit ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. April 2009)

ZAREWITSCH schrieb:


> hey ich kann´s auch


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. April 2009)

jetzt macht der verrückte russe auch hier rum! ne, ne, ne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (22. April 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> jetzt macht der verrückte russe auch hier rum! ne, ne, ne.



Na du hast ihn doch angeschleppt......


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. April 2009)

ja...
mea maxima culpa.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. April 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ja...
> mea maxima culpa.



So einfach kommst du uns nicht davon.


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. April 2009)

@hopi u. maverick: hier sind eure impressionen gefragt:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5820996#post5820996


----------



## maverick65 (22. April 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @hopi u. maverick: hier sind eure impressionen gefragt:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5820996#post5820996


 

Gelesen und auch dazu getextet. Aber wieso Impressionen?


----------



## maverick65 (22. April 2009)

Wie sieht es denn mit diversen Wochenendplanungen aus!!??!! Feldi, Bopphard oder Beerfelden?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. April 2009)

mmhhh bopphard war ich noch nicht...


----------



## Zilli (22. April 2009)

Hi,


maverick65 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit diversen Wochenendplanungen aus!!??!! Feldi, Bopphard oder Beerfelden?


Bopphard kenn ich och noch nüschd. Ist es das unterhalb Koblenz (Naturpark Nassau) ?


----------



## maverick65 (22. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mmhhh bopphard war ich noch nicht...


 

Wir auch nicht. Sollte man(n) ändern. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Zilli (22. April 2009)

Übrigens, in Beerfelden darf der Shuttle neuerdings (keine Ahnung wie neu) nicht mehr bis ganz hoch fahren ; 600m auf Asphalt müssen per Pedal noch bis zum Startpunkt gebeigt werden http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/news.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (22. April 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bopphard kenn ich och noch nüschd. Ist es das unterhalb Koblenz (Naturpark Nassau) ?


Oh ich Unwissender, Bikepark gefunden.


----------



## Hopi (23. April 2009)

Also das mit dem Bus in Beerfelden ist nich so schlimm, da es eben ist.
Boppard ist sehr schön zum fahren aber das liften ist sch.......e 
wenn da mehr als 20 Leute sind wartet mann sich einen Wolf an der Seilbahn.


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. April 2009)

hört sich ja super an...

ist ja auch nicht eben um die ecke- eine halbe stunde fahrzeit mehr und man ist in winterberg.

die strecke in b. sieht jedoch so schlecht nicht aus.


----------



## Meister Alex (23. April 2009)

Gude,
hatten die in Boppard nicht mal überlegt hinzuschmeissen weil nur noch ein kleiner Teil, sozusagen der harte Kern, was an der Strecke macht? Da ging so ein gerücht im letzten Herbst um. Wir sollten vorher checken wie aktuell der Sachstand ist.
Ich will auch noch mal in die Eifel http://www.trailpark.de/nextshopcms/show.asp ist jetzt nicht so der Bikepark, will ich mir aber noch mal ansehen. Und in die Pfalz würde ich auch gerne mal mit. Bei mir wirds die nächsten drei WE´s leider nix mit fahren. Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich beim nächsten mal noch mit.....
Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (23. April 2009)

der besame mucho sollte dieses jahr auch endlich mal unter die stollen genommen werden


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2009)

Freireiters on Tour oder was


----------



## Lucafabian (23. April 2009)

wo wir schon dabei sind,
bas kreuznach so zum start wär auch nciht schlecht,
wir brauchen da nur jemanden der sich als guide zur vefügung stellt...
der sollte auch sagen wann...mir würde da der Zilli einfallen *zuzwincker


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. April 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Ich will auch noch mal in die Eifel http://www.trailpark.de/nextshopcms/show.asp ist jetzt nicht so der Bikepark, will ich mir aber noch mal ansehen.



Hallo Meister, was willst Du dort? Touren fahren oder Freireiten? Ich war vor zwei Jahren dort und bin eine Tour im Trailpark mit einem der Locals dort gefahren. Die Landschaft ist sehenswert. Der Trailpark ist allerdings eher was für Tourer. Man kann sich auf interaktiven Karten seine Routen zusammenstellen und abfahren. Dazu muss man sich lediglich die Nummern der Waypoints aufschreiben. Auf jedem WP ist die Richtung zum nächsten ausgeschrieben. Eine ganz gute Idee mit einigen schönen Trails. Würde allerdings sicherheitshalber dazu raten, die Karten, die auf der HP angeboten werden, zu bestellen, denn es gibt auch in der Eifel Leute, die kein Rad fahren können und aus lauter Frust daher die Schilder der Waypoint demontieren.
Wie gesagt, der Trailpark ist eher was für schöne Touren mit recht hohem Trail Anteil.

Zum Freireiten gibt es dort die sog. "Koulshore". Das ist eine alte Lavagrube, in der man verschiedene Trails eingearbeitet hat. Es gibt ein paar Northshoreelemente und unterschiedlich Schwierige Trails in der Grube. Alles in allem ganz nett und an manchen Stellen durch die scharfen Lavasteine auch nicht ganz ohne.

Die Touren im Trailpark machen mit einem Freerider sicherlich nicht so viel Spaß, da man in der Eifel schnell einen ordentlichen Batzen an Höhenmetern zusammen bekommt. Dagegen macht die Koulshore nur mit ausreichend Federweg und pannensicheren Reifen Spaß.

Falls Du noch was wissen willst, sag Bescheid...
(Hätte noch einen Geheimtip für eine sehr schöne Trailtour mit so ziemlich allem, was das Herz begehrt).

VG,
Niko


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wir brauchen da nur jemanden der sich als guide zur vefügung stellt...



Wir werden sicherlich auch in nächster Zeit mal wieder KH fahren, ich kenn' die Tour inundauswendig, Ihr könnt Euch gerne anschliessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (23. April 2009)

morsche,
jemand interesse an nem freitags- od. montagsausflug nach winterberg? oder wenigstens zu den näheren trails? 
auch für sa/so gibt meinerseits keine terminbindung. nur will ich nicht für etwas profanes, auch hier vorort erfahrbares, meine ceozweibilanz ruinieren.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. April 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir werden sicherlich auch in nächster Zeit mal wieder KH fahren, ich kenn' die Tour inundauswendig, Ihr könnt Euch gerne anschliessen.



ihr fahrt so schnell....

@tom: winterberg hab ich keine lust zu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ihr fahrt so schnell....



Keine Sorge so schnell werden wir auch nicht fahren, denn z.b. ist A. wahrscheinlich auch mit von der Partie,...

... man sollte die Tour aber schon einigermassen sicher von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang durchkriegen


----------



## Meister Alex (23. April 2009)

Gude,
danke für die Infos Jazzman. Also mir würde die Koushore am ehesten zusagen. Was sagen denn die Mitfreireiter dazu? KH ist auch für mich interessant?
Für wann ist denn der nächste, längere Ausritt geplant?
Gruß
Meister Alex


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. April 2009)

@Alex Gerne! Aber nur wegen der Koulshore alleine lohnt es sich glaube ich nicht, so weit zu fahren.


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2009)

Ansonsten komm ich auch mit, dann wird es langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (23. April 2009)

also da hier ja jetzt schon öfters über KH gesprchen wird.. dabe wäre ich auch


----------



## Lucafabian (23. April 2009)

kh vielleicht am samstag.....wird sich noch im laufe des abends klären


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. April 2009)

ok.. dann bin ich raus.. kann wenn nur sonntag
(wenn nicht noch ne andere Tour ansteht )


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2009)

KH wäre mal wieder schön, ist mir aber am Samstag zu viel Akt .... Ein andermal vielleicht mal wieder


----------



## Lucafabian (23. April 2009)

da sacht man mal was, schon sagen se wieder alle ab....

WERBUNG:


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2009)

hmmm, nicht aufgeben  wird schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2009)

Diesen Samstag wird es, wie Stefan bereits geschrieben hat, zu hektisch, das w/e danach sähe es voraussichtlich bei mir besser aus...

... Stefan kennt KH übrigens schon, er war mit uns letztes Jahr schon mal da


----------



## xtccc (23. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da sacht man mal was, schon sagen se wieder alle ab....
> 
> WERBUNG:



wo is das ? ich will auch treppen shreddern ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. April 2009)

Schade, aber die nächsten Tage habe ich für solche Sachen leider gar keine Zeit.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. April 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Schade, aber die nächsten Tage habe ich für solche Sachen leider gar keine Zeit.



ja, ja danke das du erinnerst....macht bloß genug bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (23. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja, ja danke das du erinnerst....macht bloß genug bilder



Wieso?


----------



## maverick65 (24. April 2009)

Was fahr mer denn nu, wann und wo?


----------



## Meister Alex (24. April 2009)

Mav, die nächsten 3 Wochen kann ich aus Zeitmangel nicht fahren
Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (24. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wieso?



weil ihr in urlaub fahrt und ich nicht,
aber soweit weg fahren für ein mittelgebieerge
ich weiß ja nicht...


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> weil ihr in urlaub fahrt und ich nicht,
> aber soweit weg fahren für ein mittelgebieerge
> ich weiß ja nicht...



Hättest ja mit kommen können haben dich ja mehrfach gefragt!!
Aber du wolltest ja nicht. Jetzt jammer nicht rum.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hättest ja mit kommen können haben dich ja mehrfach gefragt!!
> Aber du wolltest ja nicht. Jetzt jammer nicht rum.



war gestern und vorgestern im mittelgebierge....will gar nicht mit


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> war gestern und vorgestern im mittelgebierge....will gar nicht mit



Hattest aber kein Rad dabei.


----------



## a.nienie (24. April 2009)

wie fest ist das mit *x-nach* am SA?
*imterminkalenderguck*


----------



## Lucafabian (24. April 2009)

es verschiebt sich wahrscheinllich doch auf sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. April 2009)

also wir fahren jetzt doch am sonntag,
treffpunkt 1000 in bad kreuznach


----------



## a.nienie (24. April 2009)

zu früh für mich.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. April 2009)

hier leuts, morgen ist fahrtechniktraining und grillspass in dirtville. falls einer von euch bock hat.  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=385642


----------



## Lucafabian (24. April 2009)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> hier leuts, morgen ist fahrtechniktraining und grillspass in dirtville. falls einer von euch bock hat.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=385642





wo sind die dirts denn genau?


----------



## a.nienie (24. April 2009)

unter der brücke in eltville

meine rippen meinen springen grad nixvielgut. schade.


----------



## Hopi (24. April 2009)

Eigentlich wäre es ja schön gewesen mal einen neuen Spot zu fahren  aber die nächste Zeit kann ich nur oneHander 
Wann kommen die endlich zum gipsen :/ ich will heim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (24. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre es ja schön gewesen mal einen neuen Spot zu fahren  aber die nächste Zeit kann ich nur oneHander
> Wann kommen die endlich zum gipsen :/ ich will heim



Schon operiert? Wie gehts der Hand?
Bei mir wird sichs heut nachmittag rausstellen wie es weitergeht...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre es ja schön gewesen mal einen neuen Spot zu fahren  aber die nächste Zeit kann ich nur oneHander
> Wann kommen die endlich zum gipsen :/ ich will heim




ist alles gut verlaufen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ist alles gut verlaufen?



Nee er kann noch posten...... *duckundwech*


----------



## Hopi (24. April 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Schon operiert? Wie gehts der Hand?
> Bei mir wird sichs heut nachmittag rausstellen wie es weitergeht...



Mein Bruch war ja schon fast 2 Jahre alt  das war komplexer als ein frischer Bruch.
Damit der Knochen wieder heilen kann, wurde mir etwas Knochen aus der Hüfte entnommen. 

Ist soweit alles gut gelaufen bei mir! Am Dienstag kommt der Verband ab und dann wird er gegipst. Wenn alles gut verheilt, bekomme ich in 12 Wochen die Drähte raus.


----------



## maverick65 (24. April 2009)

Du arme Sau, bei DEM Wetter und sich nur am Anblick der Schwestern erfreuen. Ich hoffe du hast Keine, wie die aus dem Werner-Film.
Toi, toi, toi und baldige Genesung. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. April 2009)

also 10 uhr kreuznach... hmmm 
hört sich sehr gut an.. ich schau mal und sag nochma bescheid


----------



## maverick65 (24. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> also wir fahren jetzt doch am sonntag,
> treffpunkt 1000 in bad kreuznach


 

Och nö, kein Bock auf Schwuchtel-Touren-Kram, nix Höhenmeter schruppen will. Fett hoch und fett runter. 
Schwuchtelkram muss und WILL ich nächstes WE: Pfalz. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hopi (24. April 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast Keine, wie die aus dem Werner-Film.
> Toi, toi, toi und baldige Genesung.
> 
> Gruß Mav



Ich muss sagen, dass ich in der Hinsicht von Höchst echt begeistert bin, die waren alle super nett.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. April 2009)

Schwester, Schwester, warum denn nur so früh?


----------



## maverick65 (24. April 2009)

Plan für Morgen: Foto/Video-Session. Weiße Mauer (steht in Frauchens Plan=todo) und auch gleich in mein Garmin gebannt.), Oldking und oder Feldi. 
Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (25. April 2009)

bin moje doch net dabei... hab noch bissi  was zu tun


----------



## maverick65 (25. April 2009)

Kleine Spielerei mit meiner Casio am letzten Sonntag, die Treppe kennt ihr ja schon.  Diesmal mit´s HT. Bitte HQ anklicken=bessere Qualität!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySLuD1qPY7s"]YouTube - Casio Exilim EX-FH20 210 FPS[/ame]



Gruß Mav


----------



## Zilli (25. April 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Schade, aber die nächsten Tage habe ich für solche Sachen leider gar keine Zeit.


Ich hoffe Ihr seid mittlerweile gut angekommen und wünsch Euch natürlich auch viel Schbass .


rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Nee er kann noch posten...... *duckundwech*


welch ein Foul .... 

@Hopi: Gute Besserung



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bin moje doch net dabei... hab noch bissi  was zu tun


schaad



maverick65 schrieb:


> Kleine Spielerei mit meiner Casio am letzten Sonntag, die Treppe kennt ihr ja schon.  Diesmal mit´s HT. Bitte HQ anklicken=bessere Qualität!
> [Film]
> Gruß Mav


G***** Spielzeuch


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. April 2009)

ich bin leider nicht einsatzfähig und falle somit für den bk ausflug aus. 
den teilnehmern gutes gelingen und viel spass.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2009)

sind wieder zurück,
ich sag nur 5 platten, 4 auf dem trail und einer auf dem bikerträger vom auto 
sonst wars aber schick


----------



## Zilli (26. April 2009)

Ich ergänze mal beiläufig, dass alle 5 bei einer Person/Bike angefallen sind .
Waren nun doch 42 km und 1.140 hm















Endlich mal wieder mediterranes Flair + Flow  (inkl. leichtem Sonnenbrand )


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2009)

allle waren bei mir....


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> allle waren bei mir....


is klar!

schön, dass ihr heil zurück seid und offentsichtich gut zu tun hattet.

p.s.  wer ist der dicke auf dem rm?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. April 2009)

Schöne Bilder Jungs. Das nächste Mal bin ich auch dabei.

Schönen Gruß,
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (26. April 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ....
> 
> p.s.  wer ist der dicke auf dem rm?




 Das sind Mucki's beim Nils (Meran-Jünger) und kein Fett. Sagt Dir noch was "Gerd-Müller-Beine" ... so was ist das bei ihm.


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. April 2009)

ach so. alles klar!


----------



## maverick65 (27. April 2009)

Muß trotz der fetten hm eine geile Tour gewesen sein. Geile Bilder habt ihr da gemacht. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## missmarple (27. April 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ich ergänze mal beiläufig, dass alle 5 bei einer Person/Bike angefallen sind .



Ist das verwunderlich, wenn eine bestimmte Person/Bike zu den Partizipienten zählt?????? 

Ansonsten schööööööne Bilder von Eurem Ausflug nach X-nach!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Ist das verwunderlich, wenn eine bestimmte Person/Bike zu den Partizipienten zählt??????
> 
> Ansonsten schööööööne Bilder von Eurem Ausflug nach X-nach!



war ja gar keine zicke dabei...war der macker....aber der hat scheinbar zu lange neben der zicke gestanden 


die bilder sind nur ne ganz kleine auswahl....da gibts noch gaaaaaanz viel mehr


----------



## Kulminator (27. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> war ja gar keine zicke dabei...war der macker....aber der hat scheinbar zu lange neben der zicke gestanden



aus diesem Grunde habe ich meine Zwei räumlich voneinander getrennt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (27. April 2009)

also schöne Bilder... beim nächsten mal bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also schöne Bilder... beim nächsten mal bin ich auch dabei...




nils ist die zwei spitzkehren auf anhieb gefahren, nicht versetzt, gefahren


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nils ist die zwei spitzkehren auf anhieb gefahren, nicht versetzt, gefahren



die an der gans oder hinten die beiden ,,schlimmen,, am rotenfels ?


----------



## Maggo (27. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nils ist die zwei spitzkehren auf anhieb gefahren, nicht versetzt, gefahren





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die an der gans oder hinten die beiden ,,schlimmen,, am rotenfels ?



^^das frag ich mich auch gerade.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die an der gans oder hinten die beiden ,,schlimmen,, am rotenfels ?



die schlimmen...mit denen an der gans hatte keiner probleme 

auf anhieb hat er die gefahren, da war natürlich klar das wir die sttelle erst verlassen wenn ichs auch geschafft hab. im dritten anlauf wars dann soweit, aber mit versetzen


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. April 2009)

ihr schweine!!!
next WE bin ich dran


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ihr schweine!!!
> next WE bin ich dran



die erste der zwei ist def. nicht ohne....wenn man aber bedenkt das die kiddies mit ihren rollern den weg bergauf....*kopfschüttel


----------



## a.nienie (28. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> im dritten anlauf wars dann soweit, aber mit versetzen


siehst Du gisela, es geht doch 

wie man die 2 dinger mit den holzstufen 
ohne versetzen fahren soll ist mir leicht unklar.
das geländer kommt doch recht nahe...


----------



## Lucafabian (28. April 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> siehst Du gisela, es geht doch
> 
> wie man die 2 dinger mit den holzstufen
> ohne versetzen fahren soll ist mir leicht unklar.
> das geländer kommt doch recht nahe...



..aber es geht....einfach fallen lassen...bei der ersten hatte nils keinen kontakt mim geländer, bei der zweiten war er mim lenker über dem geländer,
beide befahrungen sahen sehr abenteurlich aus 

soweit ich weiß macht thomas (Präsi) das genauso


----------



## a.nienie (28. April 2009)

somit wäre auch diese stelle "nur" noch S3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. April 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> somit wäre auch diese stelle "nur" noch S3



die S4er sind ne aussterbende art


----------



## Maggo (28. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ..aber es geht....einfach fallen lassen...bei der ersten hatte nils keinen kontakt mim geländer, bei der zweiten war er mim lenker über dem geländer,
> beide befahrungen sahen sehr abenteurlich aus
> 
> soweit ich weiß macht thomas (Präsi) das genauso



die zweite ist definitiv sowohl mit als auch ohne fahrbar, so war das schon zu zeiten in denen ich noch rad gefahren bin ;-) bei der ersten teile ich a.nienies bedenken zu 100%.


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2009)

Man kann dann nur hoffen, das Geländer kann seiner ursprünglichen Bestimmung noch zu 100% Genüge leisten


----------



## Lucafabian (28. April 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> die zweite ist definitiv sowohl mit als auch ohne fahrbar, so war das schon zu zeiten in denen ich noch rad gefahren bin ;-) bei der ersten teile ich a.nienies bedenken zu 100%.





mzaskar schrieb:


> Man kann dann nur hoffen, das Geländer kann seiner ursprünglichen Bestimmung noch zu 100% Genüge leisten



geländer ist noch da...und bedenken heißt ja nicht das es nicht geht 



*ZILLI *sag auch mal was


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2009)

sag mal warum hast du eigentlich soviele Platten gehabt??? warst du mit den NN's unterwegs???

Ich habe mir mal die neuen FA's besorgt und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit falls du nochmal nach anderen Gummidingern suchst


----------



## Lucafabian (28. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sag mal warum hast du eigentlich soviele Platten gehabt??? warst du mit den NN's unterwegs???
> 
> Ich habe mir mal die neuen FA's besorgt und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit falls du nochmal nach anderen Gummidingern suchst



das versteh ich auch nicht...alle waren hinten....hab innerhalb von 100metern drei platten gehabt....jedesmal durchschlag (es war der alte fat albert montiert mit snakeskin  )

am ende hat erst der nils und dann der carsten den reifen kontrolliert
die haben ihn auch aufgepumpt, knüppelhart und trotzdem hats nochmal einen durchschalg gegeben
ganz und gar wundersam ist das es auch noch einen auf dem biketräger während des wegs nach hause gegeben hat, da weiß ich aber nicht ob es ein durchschlag war, habs einfach in den keller geworfen


----------



## missmarple (28. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die S4er sind ne aussterbende art



Bloss weil da so ein paar Überambitionierte mit kurzem Radstand............. *blabla* 

Hmmm, ohne besagte Kurven in x-nach zu kennen, könnte ich dennoch den Beweis antreten, dass man sowohl *mit *als auch *ohne *Umsetzen *nicht *rumkommt!!!


----------



## Hopi (28. April 2009)

ich würde sogar den Beweis erbringen, dass man schieben muss


----------



## Lucafabian (28. April 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Bloss weil da so ein paar Überambitionierte mit kurzem Radstand............. *blabla*
> 
> Hmmm, ohne besagte Kurven in x-nach zu kennen, könnte ich dennoch den Beweis antreten, dass man sowohl *mit *als auch *ohne *Umsetzen *nicht *rumkommt!!!



dann wärs ja sogar s5, da ist umsetzen fast nicht möglilch 

@Hopi: schieben geht bei s5 aber auch nicht, du machst alles kaputt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (28. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich würde sogar den Beweis erbringen, dass man schieben muss



Dabei kann man sich auch recht brauchbare Verletzungen zuziehen...... *hüstel* 




Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann wärs ja sogar s5, da ist umsetzen fast nicht möglilch



Muss ich mir jetzt als neuen Benutzertitel "S5" geben???


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich würde sogar den Beweis erbringen, dass man schieben muss


 
Der wurde schon von mir erbracht


----------



## Hopi (28. April 2009)

Ok ich korrigiere das mal, ich kann zur Zeit nicht mal schieben, nur Wandern 

Aber unser neues Spielzeug ist da


----------



## a.nienie (28. April 2009)

da fehlt was.


----------



## Hopi (28. April 2009)

was denn


----------



## a.nienie (28. April 2009)

min. 1 VR und ein sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (28. April 2009)

ist für da DH Setup am Bullit, wird also im wechsel gefahren 66 für Tour 888 zum DH fahren. Und mal sehen im Herbst kommt dann vielleicht ein Rahmen


----------



## maverick65 (28. April 2009)

@ Lugxx: wer fährt denn FA auf ner heftigen Tour??!! Zieh Betty´s drauf, schwitz bissi mehr und Ruhe. 
@ Hopi: Bin mal gespannt, was du von der Gabel hällst, was du von dir gibtst. Die 66 ist für mich nicht soo der Brenner: viel zu soft und viel zu zeitig hart, wie meine Z1. Gerade Ölwechsel an meiner Boxxer gemacht und auch an der Z1. Alle Beide zu wenig Öl. Die Boxxer funzt wieder , die Z1 hat zumindest wieder eine einstellbare Zugstufe . 


Kleine Spielerei: 













@Hopi: an dem Fehler (unscharf) arbeite ich, muß noch viel lernen. 


Gruß Mav


----------



## Hopi (29. April 2009)

Mav da hast Du nur eine Sache falsch gemacht, Du hättest mitziehen müssen. In Beerfelden musste ich auf 640 - 1000 Iso gehen um überhaupt etwas scharf zu bekommen.

die 66 ist eine geile Gabel  die meisten die jammern, haben sie einfach falsch eingestellt. Wegen der 888 musst Du dann meine Frau fragen  da sie in ihr Rad kommt. Und für den Preis von 600 musste wir  sie einfach kaufen. Ach ja noch 11 Wochen , ich mache das jetzt wie beim Bund.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2009)

noch 11 wochen...so so


----------



## Hopi (29. April 2009)

mhhhmmmmm, wenn ich ehrlich bin wird es wohl noch mehr  dann kommen erst die Drähte raus, dass bedeutet mindestens  noch einige extra Wochen + die Zeit um die Hand wieder gangbar zu machen.
Aber egal  zur Zeit bewältige ich das Leben mit links


----------



## schu2000 (29. April 2009)

Also wennst net grad fotografiererisch mit unterwegs bist ist ein bisschen wandern ne schöne Alternative. Musste ich jetzt auch schon einige Wochen so machen. Man glaubt gar nicht was man da noch für interessante Ecken findet  dumm bloß wenn man dann so viel unterwegs war dass man gar nicht mehr weiß wo man was interessantes gefunden hat


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> mhhhmmmmm, wenn ich ehrlich bin wird es wohl noch mehr  dann kommen erst die Drähte raus, dass bedeutet mindestens  noch einige extra Wochen + die Zeit um die Hand wieder gangbar zu machen.
> Aber egal  zur Zeit bewältige ich das Leben mit links



wie lange hatte es  denn das letzte mal gedauert?


----------



## Hopi (29. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie lange hatte es  denn das letzte mal gedauert?



es ist das erste mal! Hatte noch nie einen Gips  bis jetzt  (ich meine nächste Woche).


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2009)

schau mal wer online ist...wie ist bei euch rocky....läßt sich das wetter ertragen, könnt ihr fahren?...es soll ja besser werden!

edit: habs grad bei den wölfen gesehen....so ein mist, drück euch die daumen das es besser wird


----------



## Zilli (29. April 2009)

Guude, ich war 2 Tage auf Seminar.


Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> *ZILLI *sag auch mal was



Nils+Treppe:
Nils fährt an und ich denk mir, schau mer mal, wann das Vorderrad an der Treppe zum stehen kommt, bevor es in den Hang abrutscht. Aber es passte gerade so und das Hinterrad schepperte etwas wild über die Stufen im Kurveninneren. Danach wurden meine nicht mehr vorhandenen Milchzähne ziemlich sauer 


Danach habe ich mein Bike in optimaler Linie um die Kurve geschoben, um zu schauen, ob es mit meiner DB-Gabel theoretisch gehen könnte; ist aber mit dem Spezi ohne Versetzen nicht möglich. Nächste mal probier ichs mit dem Cube .

Die Platten/i.d.R. Snakebites beim Lugga waren einfach unerklärlich. Ich war mit NN unterwegs, hab mehr Kampfgewicht am Mann und ich hatte nix (bei ca. 2,3 bar hinten). Wir sind die gleiche Strecken gefahren und ich bin hier und da auch ein bischen "gehübbt" (was man so halt auf dem Trail mitnimmt). Am Felgenrand war nichts Spitzes; auf eine evtl. Quetschung beim Einbau des neuen Schlauchs haben wir spätestens beim dritten mal besonders geachtet. Einfach irgendwie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (29. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Lucafabian schrieb:
> 
> 
> > war ja gar keine zicke dabei...war der macker....aber der hat scheinbar zu lange neben der zicke gestanden ...
> ...


... sonst wär der Zickenalarm vorprogrammiert .


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2009)

@zilli: das sind ziemlich geile fotos bei,
hab aber grad kein bildbearbeitungsprogramm
nils will die von dir haben...nächste woche sollten wir fahrne und tauschen


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Die Platten/i.d.R. Snakebites beim Lugga waren einfach unerklärlich. Ich war mit NN unterwegs, hab mehr Kampfgewicht am Mann und ich hatte nix (bei ca. 2,3 bar hinten). Wir sind die gleiche Strecken gefahren und ich bin hier und da auch ein bischen "gehübbt" (was man so halt auf dem Trail mitnimmt). Am Felgenrand war nichts Spitzes; auf eine evtl. Quetschung beim Einbau des neuen Schlauchs haben wir spätestens beim dritten mal besonders geachtet. Einfach irgendwie



Dann ist es wohl die Fahrtechnik


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. April 2009)

die wettervorhersagen wechseln heute andauernd. grrh!

@mzaskar: fahrtechnik in welchen zusammenhang? unsuwe?

@rocky: finale heute sonne/dunst 21grad, morgen heiter 22grad. bis so bleibts trocken- angeblich.


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2009)

yepp


----------



## Zilli (29. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann ist es wohl die Fahrtechnik


Jaaaa, dank meiner elfenhaften Fahrtechnik (das hatten wir schon mal vor ca. 2 Jahren) weiss ich noch nicht mal, was Reifenverschleiss ist ...*hosenträgerschnalz*


----------



## Zilli (29. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @zilli: das sind ziemlich geile fotos bei,
> hab aber grad kein bildbearbeitungsprogramm
> nils will die von dir haben...nächste woche sollten wir fahrne und tauschen


Vllt. könnten wir abends mal die Foto's "pimpem"; müßte jedoch bei mir stattfinden. 
...ich hab ja noch den Nils in zwei Filmen an der 1. Gans-Kehre, muß mal schauen wie ich das hier in den Fred bekomme, damit die Kollegen Anschauungsmaterial haben, wie's gemacht wird ...


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2009)

morgen wird der wein geliefert,
da bietet sich doch ein termin für die auslieferung zum pimpen der fotos an 


aber erst nächste woche..muß freitag nach brüssel und komm erst sonntag spät zurück


----------



## Zilli (29. April 2009)

*Testmodusan*
Hier Nils an der Gans, 1. Kehre:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRutTZj1C2c"]YouTube - Bad Kreuznach Gans 1. Kehre[/ame]

Hier noch eine leichtere Kehre:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH-byWd5SDM"]YouTube - PICT2534[/ame]

EDIT: HQ-Modus
*Testmodusaus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (29. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> morgen wird der wein geliefert,
> da bietet sich doch ein termin für die auslieferung zum pimpen der fotos an
> 
> aber erst nächste woche..muß freitag nach brüssel und komm erst sonntag spät zurück


wann fahrt Ihr Freitag los ? ich würde ggf. morgens vorbeischauen und ne CD/DVD mitnehmen (wenn, dann habe ich eher am WE Zeit dafür).


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/ame]


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2009)

^^^der ist mega...glaub der ist noch besser als ryan l.


----------



## a.nienie (30. April 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> *Testmodusan*
> Hier Nils an der Gans, 1. Kehre:
> ...


aber doch nicht *neben* den stufen.


----------



## Hopi (30. April 2009)

Er fährt anders, mischt  Street mit Trial und fährt die Sachen mit mehr flow


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2009)

fährt schön, ich bin immer wieder erstaunt was manche mit dem Bike anstellen können  aber lustig wie die Leut immer schauen 

Mal ein Vorschlag für einen zünftigen Freireiter Ausflug im Sommer 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5851875#post5851875

Hat ein paar Videos drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> aber doch nicht *neben* den stufen.



wenn du über die stufen fährst muß du versetzen

find das der nils das klasse macht, er fährt am wenigstens von uns mit bike,
aber setzt trotzdem marken 
die meisten von uns hätten die 5. sekunde wohl nicht überstanden


----------



## a.nienie (30. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn du über die stufen fährst muß du versetzen


stimmt allerdings.

und souverän fährt der mann auch, da gibt's nichts.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> fährt schön, ich bin immer wieder erstaunt was manche mit dem Bike anstellen können  aber lustig wie die Leut immer schauen
> 
> Mal ein Vorschlag für einen zünftigen Freireiter Ausflug im Sommer
> 
> ...



rund ums matterhorn, da bin ich dabei


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> rund ums matterhorn, da bin ich dabei


 
Denke am besten so Anfang September, dann sind die Rotsocken weg


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Denke am besten so Anfang September, dann sind die Rotsocken weg



soweit ich weiß bist du im september in luberon und ich KW38 in süd tirol


----------



## Hopi (30. April 2009)

Wann wollt ihr eigentlich nach Boppard? Ich will kucken kommen  ist zur Zeit meine einzige Freude 
Sabine wollte nach Winterberg, Beerfelden oder Filthytrails am We, na kömmt jemand mit?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2009)

wo issn filthytrails?  bin übers we in brüssel


----------



## ratte (30. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sabine wollte nach Winterberg, Beerfelden oder Filthytrails am We, na kömmt jemand mit?


Das Wochende hat doch drei Tage...

...und ganz schnell wieder weg.


----------



## Hopi (30. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo issn filthytrails?  bin übers we in brüssel



Na das ist nicht ganz soweit davon entfernt  also fast um die Ecke für dich  http://www.filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/INDEX/index.php


----------



## Hopi (30. April 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Das Wochende hat doch drei Tage...
> 
> ...und ganz schnell wieder weg.



Man muss sie einfach lieben  sonst erschlägt man sie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (30. April 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hier Nils an der Gans, 1. Kehre...



Ist das der "Glühweinmarkt-Nils"??? *grübel* 

Unabhängig davon:


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Ist das der "Glühweinmarkt-Nils"??? *grübel*
> 
> Unabhängig davon:



 der name wird sich gemerkt, der glühwein nils  ja das ist er


----------



## missmarple (30. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der name wird sich gemerkt, der glühwein nils  ja das ist er



Naja, nach Deinen Erzählungen von Eurer Heimfahrt...... 

Überhaupt ein denkwürdiger Abend... *hüstel*


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Naja, nach Deinen Erzählungen von Eurer Heimfahrt......
> 
> Überhaupt ein denkwürdiger Abend... *hüstel*



man könnte unvergessllich dazu sagen 

und alles nur wegem HOT ROD seim zeugs aus den grünen kleinen flaschen


schee wars *schwelginerrinnerung


----------



## missmarple (30. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und alles nur wegem HOT ROD seim zeugs aus den grünen kleinen flaschen



 

Wobei mich ja nach wie vor brennend interessieren würde, was in duschuga's Thermoskanne war......


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Wobei mich ja nach wie vor brennend interessieren würde, was in duschuga's Thermoskanne war......



ein bischen was davon etwas davon und nicht zu vergessen noch dies hier...
aber alles was drin war gehört verboten


----------



## missmarple (30. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ein bischen was davon etwas davon und nicht zu vergessen noch dies hier...
> aber alles was drin war gehört verboten



Hmmm, ich glaube, davon könnte ich gerade einen ordentlichen Schluck als Diplomierkatalysator brauchen... *prooost*


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß bist du im september in luberon und ich KW38 in süd tirol


 

Dachte auch eher an Anfang September (KW 36/37) ein verlängertes WE Anreise Do abends oder FR Morgens Abreise So Abends oder Mo Morgens

Habe mir gerade von der MB das Tourenspezial Sommer 2009 geholt (schaue mir so gerne Bildchen an ) dot hat es ganz viele Kringel um Lenzerheide  da bin ich dann schonmal beschäftigt mit und dann noch die Aletschrunde  und Tessin und Thunersee und Schwyzz und und und 


Schallallllaaala morgen ist Frei-Tag dummmdidummmmdummmmm und ich gehe Wandern mit Bergbeizenbesuche trallllalalalalalal


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dachte auch eher an Anfang September (KW 36/37) ein verlängertes WE Anreise Do abends oder FR Morgens Abreise So Abends oder Mo Morgens
> 
> Habe mir gerade von der MB das Tourenspezial Sommer 2009 geholt (schaue mir so gerne Bildchen an ) dot hat es ganz viele Kringel um Lenzerheide  da bin ich dann schonmal beschäftigt mit und dann noch die Aletschrunde  und Tessin und Thunersee und Schwyzz und und und
> 
> ...



der liebe gott hat dir die füße als schnittstelle zu den pedalen mitgegeben, nicht zum wandern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2009)

naja nach 5 - 8 Schneiderweizen ist mir das wandern sicherer zumal es hurtig den Berg runter geht


----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. April 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,
wie siehts am Samstag bei euch aus? Fährt jemand? Ich bin für jeglichen Blödsinn zu haben 
Auch mit Anreise und allem was dazu gehört 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2009)

wie schon erwähnt bei mir geht dieses we gar nix,
hab noch ein paar bilder von bad kreuznach hochgeladen


----------



## maverick65 (30. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Boppard? Ich will kucken kommen  ist zur Zeit meine einzige Freude
> Sabine wollte nach Winterberg, Beerfelden oder Filthytrails am We, na kömmt jemand mit?


 

Du armes Schwein, möchte echt nicht mit dir tauschen. Die Saison hat begonnen und man kann nicht fahren. Wie blöd. Jetzt hilft wohl auch kein Mitleid und jammern, mussu wohl durch...
Staune das Sabine mal was alleine macht. Unser Einer Zwei treibt sich übers Wochenende in der Pfalz rum: Schwuchtelkram fahren. Habe mir extra eine absenkbare Sattelstütze zugelegt. 
Und *MEIN GABELPROBLEM *der Z1 vom 

kleinen Schwarzen 



ist auch gelöst (fast): da hat einfach eine Feder gefehlt. Die Gabel habe ich gebraucht gekauft.  Es war nur eine verbaut, auf der rechten Seite. Heute im "örtlichen Bikeladen" haben mich die Jungs mal richtig informiert. Ok Problem erkannt und Lösung = Feder gesucht. Ach menno: NL (nicht lierferbar), also was halbwegs passendes gekauft, ausgepackt und nüscht passt. Jetzt bin ich seit Stunden am Federaussendurchmesser mindern = schleifen. Dafür funzt meine Boxxer wieder: einfach mal einen Ölwechsel (ähm... eher auffüllen) gemacht. 
@Zilly: Ist doch tolle Fahrtechnik, was du mit einer Doppelbrückengabel vollbringst.  Hut ab, hätte ich sein können. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## maverick65 (30. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie schon erwähnt bei mir geht dieses we gar nix,
> hab noch ein paar bilder von bad kreuznach hochgeladen


 

Bild gut, Action gut. 

Aber SOWAS ohne Schoner??!!?? Verstehe ich nicht. Ähnliches haben wir in der Pfalz vor (hoffe ich ...) und zumindest kleine Rüstung ( Knie/Schienbein- und Ellenbogenprotektoren ) werde ich tragen. Alles erprobt und auch tourentauglich.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2009)

für den schwuchtel touren kram braucht man doch keine schoner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (1. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> für den schwuchtel touren kram braucht man doch keine schoner


 

Sehe ich anders. Aber jeder, wie er kann und will, seinen Spaß hat. Warum hatten eigentlich alle einen Helm auf, wie oft habt ihr DEN gebraucht.

Ok ok ok...


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Aber jeder, wie er kann und will, seinen Spaß hat. Warum hatten eigentlich alle einen Helm auf, wie oft habt ihr DEN gebraucht.
> 
> Ok ok ok...



jetzt mal im ernst, da gibts nix extrem steiles nur spitzkehren und etwas ausgesetzte wege. die schoner würd ich wenn überhaupt nur als schutz für die pins anziehen


----------



## Maggo (1. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ......nur als schutz für die pins anziehen



hast du angst um deine pins?? eisenbein........


----------



## Zilli (1. Mai 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> hast du angst um deine pins?? eisenbein........



(Guude Maggo)


----------



## mzaskar (1. Mai 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> hast du angst um deine pins?? eisenbein........


Der hat gesessen  Gudde Morsche


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2009)

*pah!*


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. Mai 2009)

ich bin heute mittag mit hotrod und dem hochtaunus verabredet.

sonst noch jemand ohne fahrschein?


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. Mai 2009)

und, was ist nun mit dem rest der legionen?


----------



## Hopi (2. Mai 2009)

Mörfelden ist Behinderten gerechter


----------



## Zilli (2. Mai 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> und, was ist nun mit dem rest der legionen?


Salve Tomriderus,
eben erst reingeschaut, da heute diverse Sesterzen meinerseits in die Wirtschaft gepumpt wurden . Ging also eh nix.
Morgen hab ich nur Zeit für ne kleine Hausrunde. Bis demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (2. Mai 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Bis demnächst mal wieder.



ja, das hoffe ich auch: demnächst!

hab heute den spanakel gute 1000hm durch den taunus gejagt. wir sind stolz wie bolle den v.-trail in neuer rekordzeit heimgefegt um dann am main noch gemütlich ein bierchen zu zischen.

ich bin gut fertig und froh morgen nur schön chillig die critical mass mitfahren zu brauchen.
respekt dem jungen iberer: kaum 6 tage nach seiner halbmarathonpremiere  lässt er sich auf eine dreifache altkönigbefahrung mit feldberganbindung ein!(naja, ganz freiwillig wars wohl nicht... aber lt.seinereiner doch höchst lohnenswert.)


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. Mai 2009)

Ich kann nur sagen das es sich wieder mal gelohnt hat das heimische Sofa zu verlassen und den Feldberg zu besuchen.
Die Abfahrten waren der absolute Hammer und ich kann jedem nur empfehlen einfach mal weniger zu bremsen. Mit geschätzen Warp 9 ist es einfach sicherer ;-)

Schönen Gruß und nochmal danke für den perfekten Samstag


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Mai 2009)

heute nur chillout incl. sonntagsfahrernerven bei der critical mass. dann sachsenbeach...

sollte jemand morgen noch nicht besseres vorhaben u. seine arbeitskraft nicht zu markte tragen muss- meinereiner und die treksau starten etwa 1200 richtung hohemark.
jetzt muss ich aber los!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2009)

hier der fragebogen von Dimb und Woffm bezüglich der rinne...ausfüllen ist sicher nicht kontraproduktiv 

doppelt hält besser  :



THEYO schrieb:


> Soo,
> nachdem sich die Vorbereitung etwas hingezogen hat gibt es nun endlich auch für euch alle die Möglichkeit, einen kleinen Beitrag zur Legalisierungskampagne an der Rinne bezusteuern. Unter:
> 
> Rinne Umfrage
> ...


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Mai 2009)

so, eben mit chabo vom altkönig heimgekehrt. war zwar nur ein quickie, doch irgendwie auch anstrengend genug für nen montag...

von den finalisten hat sich hier bisher auch noch niemand sehen lassen.
@bruder u. rocky: alles klar bei euch?


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> so, eben mit chabo vom altkönig heimgekehrt. war zwar nur ein quickie, doch irgendwie auch anstrengend genug für nen montag...
> 
> von den finalisten hat sich hier bisher auch noch niemand sehen lassen.
> @bruder u. rocky: alles klar bei euch?



wie? mim  chabo...glaub ich ja nicht, kann der sich noch auf em bike halten, weiß er noch wie das geht? 

ihr seid doch sicher hochgekurbelt, kommt er nochmal mit oder wars das für dieses jahr?


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Mai 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> so, eben mit chabo vom altkönig heimgekehrt. war zwar nur ein quickie, doch irgendwie auch anstrengend genug für nen montag...
> 
> von den finalisten hat sich hier bisher auch noch niemand sehen lassen.
> @bruder u. rocky: alles klar bei euch?



Jo alles klar!

Keine besonderen Vorkomnisse. Nur das Wetter hat die ersten beiden Tage ein fahren unmöglich gemacht. (Starkregen).
Am Mittwoch hat uns ein Gewitter in den Bergen überrascht. Man konnte gerade mal 5m weit sehen und dann hat es auch noch angefangen zu Hageln. Hat echt spass gemacht eine 5Km lange Abfahrt im Bachbett.

// Rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Mai 2009)

ich konnte ihm kaum folgen, so behende kurbelte er die trails hoch (mir stak die vierfachbesteigung von samstag noch in den knochen...).
nach einer guten stunde standen wir bereits auf dem plateau- tüchtig wind,saukalt, deshalb gleich wieder abwärts. der alte sack hat sich gut gehalten!
ich hoffe er kommt wieder häufiger mit. angekündigt hat er dies.


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Mai 2009)

@rocky: jo, ich hab das aprilwetter in finale verfolgt. 
in der zweiten maiwoche ists immer sonnig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich konnte ihm kaum folgen, so behende kurbelte er die trails hoch (mir stak die vierfachbesteigung von samstag noch in den knochen...).
> nach einer guten stunde standen wir bereits auf dem plateau- tüchtig wind,saukalt, deshalb gleich wieder abwärts. der alte sack hat sich gut gehalten!
> ich hoffe er kommt wieder häufiger mit. angekündigt hat er dies.



das wär doch klasse...würd mich freuen ihn mal wieder zu sehen


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2009)

.


----------



## hell_bikerin (4. Mai 2009)

Schaffwass


----------



## Achim (4. Mai 2009)

jaja der nachwuchs 

Frei(er)tag?

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das wär doch klasse...würd mich freuen ihn mal wieder zu sehen



du hast noch eine PN in deinem Postfach  und ich ab nächster Woche wieder mehr Zeit  nur noch keine Gabel zurück...


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Mai 2009)

@ unsuwe: was hast du den da wieder rausradiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Mai 2009)

huus tu fak is achim? und wer diese körperbemalte höllenradlerin?

isch kenn misch ball nimmer uss!


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Mai 2009)

ich schreib hier auch mal wieder was....

hallo ....


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Mai 2009)

gude! alles grün?


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Mai 2009)

logo


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2009)

hell_bikerin schrieb:


> Schaffwass



he nicht so frech


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2009)

Achim schrieb:


> jaja der nachwuchs
> 
> Frei(er)tag?
> 
> ...



man schreibt es Frei Tag...ja sicher, gerne


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> du hast noch eine PN in deinem Postfach  und ich ab nächster Woche wieder mehr Zeit  nur noch keine Gabel zurück...



ist beantwortet...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ist beantwortet...



Hab dann mal bei Canyon gefragt wegen der Lager, als Privatkunde scheint man auf dem normalen (Internet-) Markt keine (guten) Kugellager kaufen zu dürfen 

Aber immerhin ist die Gabel wieder da  d.h. Ende dieser Prüfungs-Woche wird gerockt  zur Not auch mit dem festen Lager, ging ja vorher auch so


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Mai 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> von den finalisten hat sich hier bisher auch noch niemand sehen lassen.
> @bruder u. rocky: alles klar bei euch?



Klar doch. 

Den Begriff Bachdurchfahrten haben wir völlig neu definiert. Kilometerlang ging's durch die Fluten, jeder andere hätte es als Rafting abgetan. 

Und wer braucht schon einen schmucken Wellnesstempel, wenn einem Italian Fango gratis geboten wird.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Mai 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Den Begriff Bachdurchfahrten haben wir völlig neu definiert. Kilometerlang ging's durch die Fluten, jeder andere hätte es als Rafting abgetan.



Excactamente !
Wo andere das Wasser nur queren ging's in Finale längs durch den Bach.  
Habe es leider versäumt, Fotos der Hosen etc. zu schiessen.
Die Klumpen an den Bikes sind auf den Fotos auch nur mässig zu sehen.
Der Hotelwirt hats jedenfalls lässig gesehen, wenn wir abends einliefen. Und das Zimmermädchen hat den Sandhaufen anstandslos zusammengekehrt und wohl ins Blumenbeet gekippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Mai 2009)

Zutreffender ist: Sie hat mit dem Sand ein Blumenbeet angelegt.


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Mai 2009)

hört sich spannend an! leider wird nächste woche wohl nur die sonne scheinen.
ist ja meist so wenn engel reisen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Mai 2009)

Keine Bange, wir haben dir den ganzen Staub übrig gelassen.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2009)

bei den nachbarn gefunden:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZjd9pBmLoU"]YouTube - First bike trick EVER. Edison  All[/ame]


----------



## schu2000 (5. Mai 2009)

Hehe, das Seilhüpfen is toll


----------



## maverick65 (5. Mai 2009)

Finale, Finale und wieder Finale ich hör´ nur noch dieses Wort. Die Einen sind zurück, die Anderen fahren am nächsten Wochenende.  Glückwunsch Dem, der sowas erleben darf. 
Im Moment müss mer kleinere Brötchen backen, waren in der Pfalz. Ganz anderes Höhenprofil: hochrunter heftig im kurzen Wechsel. 55 Km und knappe 1400 Hm heftig aber geil.  Alle ausser Petra und ich ohne Knieschoner gefahren... 
Übernachtung in einer urigen Hütte mit fließendem Wasser und Matratzenlager, aber ohne Strom. UND wieder geile Leute. Spaß hatten wir. 







man beachte die schnell-absenkbare Sattelstütze!!! DAS Ding funzt super. 

















Am Dönerstag wolle mer zwei Beiden kleine Feldi- und weiße Mauertour machen. Wenn sich jemand anschließen will...
Gruß Mav


----------



## Zilli (6. Mai 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hört sich spannend an! leider wird nächste woche wohl nur die sonne scheinen....


Das hört sich ja kaum hämisch an 



... wenn ich mir auf Google-Earth die Bilder um Finale und dem Hinterland(/-berge) anschaue, würd ich nächstes Jahr schon mal gern hin 

 ... mal schaun ob dann genug 

 da ist....


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Mai 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja kaum hämisch an
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zwingend solltest du mitkommen! Und billig machen wirs auch.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Mai 2009)

Ach Tom, deine Worte wecken das Fernweh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (7. Mai 2009)

Leider mußte Yeti auch noch abspringen, obwohl schon alles bezahlt. Es sind also noch 2 Plätze kurzfristig frei geworden. Preis ist sicher Verhandlungssache. 
Ich wünsche allen Finale-Teilnehmern eine menge Fun und trockene Trails. Macht viele Bilder und/oder Video, lasst uns heme gebliebenen zumindest im Nachhinein teilhaben. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2009)

Arosa ist noch nicht freireiter tauglich 








GN8 allerseits


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Mai 2009)

Puuh, immer noch so viel Schnee in den Bergen? An Biketouren ist vor Mitte Juni wohl gar nicht zu denken.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2009)

nee, war am WE in Andermatt und stand teilweise bis übers Knie im Schnee 

Also das dauert noch eine Zeit


----------



## maverick65 (7. Mai 2009)

Derf ich heute ein klein wenig Stolz auf mich selber sein? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Die komplette Altkönigauffahrt hochgekurbelt, ohne absteigen. ähm... die Rampe zum Feldi auch... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Und das mit dem fetten Scott. DAS habe ich vor 4 Jahren zum letzten mal mit einem Enduro geschafft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und Frauchen ist die weiße Mauer ohne absetzen runter, ok einmal gefußelt aber nicht abgestiegen. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Zilli (7. Mai 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Derf ich heute ein klein wenig Stolz auf mich selber sein?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 da wirkt sich das Biken zur A***** wohl aus.


maverick65 schrieb:


> Und Frauchen ist die weiße Mauer ohne absetzen runter, ok einmal gefußelt aber nicht abgestiegen.
> Gruß Mav


Na immerhin, letzte Mal, am Fuße der Mauer auf der WAB, ca. 2 cm bevor ich zum Stehen gekommen bin, hatte es mich einfach auf die Seite geknallt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (8. Mai 2009)

mav du altes Tier.....

Grüße, auch an Petra vom 
Meister Alex


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. Mai 2009)

ahoi, ihr tiere und die, die gerne welche wären. in ca. zwei stunden ist abfahrt nach f.l.

megaschade, erst sind miss quax u. mav ausgefallen, jetzt muss auch yeti in f. bleiben...
na, wir werden die eine od. andere abfahrt für euch mitfahren. versprochen!

ob die dokumentation so ausführlich wird wie letztes jahr darf aufgrund des fehlens unseres kameramannes bezweifelt werden.

bis dann, d.


----------



## Zilli (8. Mai 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ahoi, ihr tiere und die, die gerne welche wären. in ca. zwei stunden ist abfahrt nach f.l. ...


Frankfurt-Liederbach ? Na, viel Schbass und kommt heil wieder


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2009)

wünsch euch viel spaß...fotos machen und heil wiederkommen


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Mai 2009)

hab bei den nachbarn grad gesehen das der marco geburtstag hat

die besten wünsche zum geburtstag


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. Mai 2009)

Danke dir mein Lieber.
Nun bin ich noch ein Jahr älter...ich glaube das hilft meiner Kondition auch nicht unbedingt. 

Schöne Grüße aus München 
Marco


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2009)

Uiiii fast zu spaet, aber eben nur fast  

Happy Birthday Jungspunt  oder doch schon altes Haus 

Lass es krachen

S.


----------



## Zilli (10. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab bei den nachbarn grad gesehen das der marco geburtstag hat
> 
> die besten wünsche zum geburtstag


Danke für den Tipp


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Mai 2009)

wie schauts mit Kreuznach? hat jemand lust?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Mai 2009)

mach mal langsam, wir waren doch erst und das wetter ist im mom auch nicht toll
wir wollten aber demnächst nochmal, ein paar wölfen mal was gutes zeigen 
wenns wetter besser ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2009)

Bist du jetzt ein schön Wetter Biker geworden  und trägst Lycra.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt ein schön Wetter Biker geworden  und trägst Lycra.



VORSICHT du aufgenommener indianer!!!!


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Mai 2009)

Hi hi,

Unsuwe trägt LYCRA.........

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Mai 2009)




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Mai 2009)




----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2009)




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2009)

bald kommts carbon hardtail 

oder en rennrad


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Mai 2009)

Zu filigran sowas  macht er nur kaputt!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2009)

Nimmt er halt einen Stahlrahmen den kann man richten, biegen und schweissen, zur Not geht auch mal ein Wasserrohr 

Oder der Kalle schweisst ihm was zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nimmt er halt einen Stahlrahmen den kann man richten, biegen und schweissen, zur Not geht auch mal ein Wasserrohr
> 
> Oder der Kalle schweisst ihm was zusammen



der schweißt mir zwei aneinander...das gibt dann nen doppelrohrahmen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der scheißt mir zwei aneinander...das gibt dann nen doppelrohrahmen



Bitte mäßigen Sie Ihre Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Mai 2009)

schon gut, will ja keinem zu nahe treten, habs geändert...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Mai 2009)

Dann bezieh deine Aussage doch auf's Wetter - dann passt's. 

Mannomann, das ist wie neulich in Finale. Fehlt nur noch der Hagel.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2009)

der kommt später


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Mai 2009)

Besser nicht, meine Spikes sind noch beim Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (12. Mai 2009)

Wen es interessiert: 
Wir veranstalten am kommenden Sonntag ein informatives Grill&Chill&WorldCupDownhill zur weiteren Informationsverbreitung Rinne Darmstadt. Wer lust hat vorbei zu kommen sei hiermit eingeladen!




WICHTIG: Da wir die Räumlichkeiten Weststadtcafes nutzen dürfen haben wir auch eine wunderbare Möglichkeit bei schlechtem Wetter zu schwätzen und bei belieben zu Grillen. Klar sollte dabei aber sein, dass keine Getränke selbst mit zu bringen sind, von irgendwas müssen die Leute vom Weststadt ja auch leben! Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen viele von euch am Sonntag zu treffen!!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2009)

Morgen 14:00 Parkplatz Hohemark an der Wanderkarte


geplant ist erstmal so hoch und später nochmal auf den feldberg shutteln und den alden plattfahren...


----------



## maverick65 (15. Mai 2009)

Morgen geht nicht, morgen müssen wir Geld verdienen: Flohmarkt (wirklich alten Kram loswerden, die Bude von Petra quillt schon über...) 
Sonntag würde passen. Bissi mit´s Bus??!! 

Die Finale-Leut´s kommen morgen wieder. Bin mal gespannt, was sie so im Kasten haben. Leider hatten sie wohl nicht so tolles Wetter, ok kein Hagel...

Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2009)

sonntag solls schütten!


----------



## Meister Alex (15. Mai 2009)

Das macht doch dem Mav nix aus!
Mir hingegen schon, deshalb fahren wir ja am Samstag. Wobei ich nicht weiss ob wir das mit dem Busshuttle um 15:30 Uhr gebacken bekommen.....
Wird bissi knapp wenn wir erst um 14:00 Uhr starten. Ansonsten wirds halt ne gemütliche Tour.
So long, good night, bis morsche.
Gruß: 
Meister Alex


----------



## maverick65 (15. Mai 2009)

@ lugxx: wo hast du denn deine Wetterprognose her??!! Ok, meine hat mich die letzten 2 Tage auch enttäuscht. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Zilli (16. Mai 2009)

Guuude,


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen 14:00 ...



Hab leider um 17:00 eine Verabredung mit Tom...





















.... Hanks (Illu... dingenskirchen) 
Bin deshalb heute morgen mit Maggo um den Staufen rumgerutsch ... Fango-Pack inkl. 
Euch auch viel Schbass.


----------



## xtccc (16. Mai 2009)

schönen gruss an die ganzen typen von heute....tom, alex & lucafabian !


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> schönen gruss an die ganzen typen von heute....tom, alex & lucafabian !



demnächst kommst mal mit....


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. Mai 2009)

tätterättä!
nach vier sonnigen shuttletagen heil zurück in der heimat. 
ich bin völlig fertig! lasst mich dieses we bloss mit radeln in ruh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (17. Mai 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> tätterättä!
> nach vier sonnigen shuttletagen heil zurück in der heimat.
> ich bin völlig fertig! lasst mich dieses we bloss mit radeln in ruh.



Wir wollten eine kleine Shuttle-Tour machen. 

Sooo heftig platt? Ich hoffe doch. Das es genau so heftig, wie im letzten Jahr war. Bilder!!! Und wenn möglich auch Video!!! nicht lachen: am Freitag, als ihr abgefahren seid und wir noch kurz teleföniert haben, hatte ich Tränen in den Augen. War voll neidisch.


----------



## Meister Alex (17. Mai 2009)

Gude,
also im vollkommenen untrainierten Zustand dem Luxx auf dem Freireiter hinterher zu hecheln zerstört einen ganz schön!
Wetter war bei uns gestern i.O., Fango nach den letzten regenfällen war auch zu erwarten. Scheee wars, trotz aller Wiedrigkeiten.
Locke und Michael nach langer Zeit wieder zu sehen war auch schön.
Bis denne ,
Gruß:
Meister Alex

P.S.: Ich geh jetzt erstmal in den Hof und kehre die Reste vom Taunus zusammen die ich am Rad mitgebracht habe.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> @ lugxx: wo hast du denn deine Wetterprognose her??!! Ok, meine hat mich die letzten 2 Tage auch enttäuscht.
> 
> Gruß Mav



wetteronline.de sagt das es mittags schon gewitter gibt
wetter.com sagt die gewitter erst fürn abend voraus

@Meisteralex: war doch in ordnung 

hab auch was gelernt gestern: die eigentlichen plauscher sind die halbtoten 

glaub wir waren 6 stunden unterwegs für ca. 15-20km


----------



## Kulminator (17. Mai 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> also im vollkommenen untrainierten Zustand dem Luxx auf dem Freireiter hinterher zu hecheln zerstört einen ganz schön!



so so ... unser Lugxx ...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2009)

@mav:hast recht gehabt mim wetter


----------



## Meister Alex (17. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wetteronline.de sagt das es mittags schon gewitter gibt
> wetter.com sagt die gewitter erst fürn abend voraus
> 
> @Meisteralex: war doch in ordnung
> ...



Ja logo wars in Ordnung!
Und der Chefplauscher von den Halbtoten ist definitiv die gesponsorte Locke!!
Mir läuft jetzt noch Blut aussm Ohr
Gruß Alex


----------



## MissQuax (17. Mai 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Und der Chefplauscher von den Halbtoten ist definitiv die gesponsorte Locke!!
> Mir läuft jetzt noch Blut aussm Ohr
> Gruß Alex


 









Der war gut!


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2009)

mittwoch abend ne tour im taunus, so spät das ein nightride drauß wird, hat jemand lust?


----------



## maverick65 (18. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mittwoch abend ne tour im taunus, so spät das ein nightride drauß wird, hat jemand lust?




N8ride? Na klar doch. Eine Tour stand zwar Dönerstag erst auf dem Plan, aber wenn ich was von Licht höre...
Wäre nett, wenn Tom sich anschließen könnte. Sein großes Auto ist super zum schutteln. 1x hochkurbeln und runter, beim 2. shutteln und Petra oder ich können dann wieder hochfahren, um sein Auto zu holen. Hatte doch beim letzten mal super geklappt. Ich hoffe, das sich bis zum Mittwoch Tom von Finale wieder erholt hat. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2009)

wetter sieht gut aus... 18:30 hohemark mit licht


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2009)

nö  Morgen Südfrankreich mit Sonne


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wetter sieht gut aus... 18:30 hohemark mit licht



Du musst aber vorne fahren sonst werden alle blind.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2009)

sach mal Rocky, welche grösse ist denn dein Liteville ??? Denke wir zwei beide sind ähnlicher körpergrösse


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ist ein L. Bei 180cm.
Möchtest du auch eins?


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2009)

Naja schön aussehen tun sie ja und der Rahmen ist fast ein kilo leichter als ein Nicolai 

Bin für nächstes Jahr am ueberlegen ob ich mir was neues gönne 

Hmmm L bei 180 dann vielleicht für mich ein M bin nur 175 lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Mai 2009)

Und es geht nix kabudd.
Habe es jetzt schon das 3 Jahr und nix war drann.

// Rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wetter sieht gut aus... 18:30 hohemark mit licht



Bin mit ulle noch in der werkstatt. Sollte eigentlich 1600 fertig sein, die jungs sind jedoch noch am schrauben...


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Mai 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Bin mit ulle noch in der werkstatt. Sollte eigentlich 1600 fertig sein, die jungs sind jedoch noch am schrauben...



Shuttlen fällt heute aus! Ulle wird erst am freitag fertig. Mir reichts!


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja schön aussehen tun sie ja und der Rahmen ist fast ein kilo leichter als ein Nicolai



verglichen mit was? das kilo macht den bock doch nicht fett. und ein nicolai ist eben ein nicolai. handgemacht und wertvoll!!!


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2009)

Das macht es ja so schwer sich zu entscheiden  Aber ich habe ja noch mal Zeit bis nächstes Jahr und auch bestimmt mal eine Chance ein Helius AM und ein Syntace 301 probezufahren


----------



## maverick65 (21. Mai 2009)

Leider ist nur der Lugxx und meine Wenigkeit zum N8ride erschienen.  Aber schee war´s und bissi feucht. 


Lugxx auf´m Feldi








Blick vom Oldking auf Mainhatten, Brennweite 199mm ohne Stativ!!!






kleines Lichtspiel







Lugxx am Ziel müde







Alle Bilder sind ohne Stativ gemacht, ich Ideot hatte es mal wieder vergessen.  Mehr in meinem neuen Album. 
Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2009)

war ja auch spät 

..aber gut wars!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2009)

Sonntag 9:30 Hohemark


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Mai 2009)

Und dann ..???


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2009)

dann fahren wir einmal hoch und shutteln dann nochmal mim bus...

sieht so aus als ob am samstag um 13:30 auch gefahren wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Mai 2009)

Samstag gehe ich ins Stadion. Letzes Spiel der Saison.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Samstag gehe ich ins Stadion. Letzes Spiel der Saison.



wir fahren ja auch am sonntag


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wir fahren ja auch am sonntag



kann man da sich evtl anschließen, falls das ganze im Taunus statt finden soll?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kann man da sich evtl anschließen, falls das ganze im Taunus statt finden soll?



das ist ja wohl mal ne ganz doofe frage...stehts nicht gerade deshalb hier damit man sich anschließen kann? 
wär schön wenn du dabei wärst


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kann man da sich evtl anschließen, falls das ganze im Taunus statt finden soll?



nimmst du mich mit?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2009)

wann kommt ihr denn...samstag oder sonntag?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Mai 2009)

Sonntag, weil Samstag is Schafftag


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Sonntag, weil Samstag is Schafftag




wenn überhaupt 
aber ich denke die chancen stehen gut


----------



## Zilli (22. Mai 2009)

Also ich wär am Sonntag dabei ... nur ab 08.34 Uhr ... naaa, des wird eh nix..., 11.04 Uhr, 13.04 Uhr oder 15.34 Uhr sollten wir den Weiltalbus ab Hohemark nicht verpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Mai 2009)

halb 11 5-wege Kreuzung wäre gut 
da könnt ich mim seb ganz locker um viertel nach 9 mit dem Bus schonmal aufn feldi gondeln


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Mai 2009)

komme eben von feldberg u. altkönig zurück. keine bekannten gesichter getroffen- komisch...

eventuell hab ich mav beim shuttlebusbesteigen gesehen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Mai 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Also ich wär am Sonntag dabei ... nur ab 08.34 Uhr ... naaa, des wird eh nix..., 11.04 Uhr, 13.04 Uhr oder 15.34 Uhr sollten wir den Weiltalbus ab Hohemark nicht verpassen



Damit sind die ersten Fixpunkte gesetzt.

Wann treffen wir uns denn zum ersten Run?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2009)

um 9:00 gehts los
einaml bis an den fuß hochstrampeln und und dann um 11:00 in bus


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Mai 2009)

Puuh, das klingt nach einem Sprint auf dem Alden. Nur gut dass ihr dabei seid. 

Uwe, ich bring dann mal etwas Kleingeld für die konspirative Übergabe mit.


----------



## Zilli (23. Mai 2009)

Mistkramelendiger , 
heute ist zum mittlerweile 3. mal die linke Kurbel von der Kurbelachse abgegangen. Mittlerweile sind die Zähne an der linken Kurbel hin und die Kurbel geht nicht mehr auf die Achse.
Das war's wohl mit morgen + mir.
.... braucht noch jemand was von Hibike ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (23. Mai 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> .... braucht noch jemand was von Hibike ?
> [/FONT]



Yep einen DHX 4 oder 5 kein Air, in 222mm und eine Lyrik 1 1/8". Kannst du vorlegen? 

Wir haben heute endlich einen vernünftigen Rückweg von der weißen Mauer gefunden, ganz wenig Forstautobahn. Dafür entschädigt dann der gefunden Trail. Fotos von einem kleinen Abschnitt später. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2009)

ein paar bilder von heute:


----------



## Zilli (23. Mai 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Yep einen DHX 4 oder 5 kein Air, in 222mm und eine Lyrik 1 1/8". Kannst du vorlegen?  ...Gruß Mav


Lyrik.. pöhhh....  nimm doch eine von BOS, dass reisst ein richtiges Loch in mein Portmonnaie (oder so ähnlich) 



... oder hat noch einer der morgigen Teilnehmer einen alten linken XT-Kurbelarm (vor 2008) ???


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> halb 11 5-wege Kreuzung wäre gut
> da könnt ich mim seb ganz locker um viertel nach 9 mit dem Bus schonmal aufn feldi gondeln



halbelf ist knapp...spätestens 10:15 sollten wir uns dort treffen


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Lyrik.. pöhhh....  nimm doch eine von BOS, dass reisst ein richtiges Loch in mein Portmonnaie (oder so ähnlich)
> 
> 
> 
> ... oder hat noch einer der morgigen Teilnehmer einen alten linken XT-Kurbelarm (vor 2008) ???




kurbelarm ist eingepackt...nur zur sicherheit, es ist der ohne achse.


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Mai 2009)

10:15   5-wege kreuzung geht klar !


----------



## Zilli (24. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kurbelarm ist eingepackt...nur zur sicherheit, es ist der ohne achse.


Riiischdiiisch


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Mai 2009)

so... bis gleich.. bus fährt bald


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2009)

schee wars...wein war auch noch da


----------



## Zilli (24. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schee wars...


jo 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> schee wars...wein war auch noch da


Vollständig ? 

Kurbel ist auch noch dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Mai 2009)

japp, war schee  haben auf dem Rückweg den Feldi noch ein drittes mal überrollt


----------



## pecht (26. Mai 2009)

hi würde gerne mal ne runde mit euch mit radeln. wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe fährt wieder ein bus zum feldi? dachte den shuttle gibts nicht mehr. komme aus f-dorf und fahre meistens aus eigenre kraft bis sandplacken bzw. altkönig, aber eigentlich is meon bike eher für bergab !?!


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Mai 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> hi würde gerne mal ne runde mit euch mit radeln. wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe fährt wieder ein bus zum feldi? dachte den shuttle gibts nicht mehr. komme aus f-dorf und fahre meistens aus eigenre kraft bis sandplacken bzw. altkönig, aber eigentlich is meon bike eher für bergab !?!



Hi,
der Bus fährt nur bis Sandplacken.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Mai 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> hi würde gerne mal ne runde mit euch mit radeln. wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe fährt wieder ein bus zum feldi? dachte den shuttle gibts nicht mehr. komme aus f-dorf und fahre meistens aus eigenre kraft bis sandplacken bzw. altkönig, aber eigentlich is meon bike eher für bergab !?!



kommst halt einfach mal mit wenn wir wieder fahren...evtl. geht m we was


----------



## schmidskatze (27. Mai 2009)

hallo freireiter
hier franziska, die bionicon-pilotin die euch am letzten mittwoch am fuchstanz angesprochen hatte...bin am wochenende im lande und wollte mal anklopfen ob touren geplant sind...
antwort hier...wobei das nicht wirklich wie eure verabredungsplattform wirkt...deswegen gerne auch auf: [email protected]
gruss franze


----------



## pecht (27. Mai 2009)

ja das wäre mal subba... leider denke ich wirds dieses we nix, weil ich da mit der freundin fahre (üben für lenzerheide...sie ist noch nicht so sicher was verblockte trails angeht). aber ihr könntet mir auf jeden fall bescheid geben ob es klappt sehen wir dann...

gruß pecht


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2009)

*samstag 10:00 hohemark*


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. Mai 2009)

@pecht: fahrradfahrende frau? wirf hier nur nicht mit solchen infos um dich! lauter hyänen hier!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (29. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *samstag 10:00 hohemark*





*Ich bin dabei! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Mai 2009)

Ich kann am Samstag nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2009)

hab noch ein bild vom nightride auf dem foto gefunden:


----------



## Hopi (29. Mai 2009)

gab es das auch in scharf


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> gab es das auch in scharf



du nase, das ist die künstlerische unschärfe


----------



## maverick65 (29. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *samstag 10:00 hohemark*


Hassu Knall? Soooooooooo zeitig??!! Wenn zeitig, dann richtig: Sonnenaufgangstour. 
Wenn ich noch eins von meinen Rädern auf die Reihe bekomme, werden wir wohl auch irgendwann die Shuttelvariante in Angriff nehmen. 

Apropos Foto, ich war ja noch ein paar Bilder vom letzten Samstag schuldig: 

Petra an der weißen Mauer













kleiner Steilhang (kommt hier überaupt nicht rüber! @Hopi: was mache ich falsch, was ist falsch an der Perspektive, wo muss der Knipser hin?)







Selbst an selbiger Stelle aus anderer Perspektive







Man achte auf ihr neues Trikot







@Hopi: von dem N8ride gibt es keine wirklich scharfen Bilder, ich Ideot hatte mein extra-neu-gekauftes-Rucksackstativ vergessen.  

Gruß Mav


----------



## Jeronimo (29. Mai 2009)

scho erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2009)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> scho erledigt


----------



## Zilli (29. Mai 2009)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> scho erledigt


Ich wollt grad antworten, nicht mit dem Auto, sondern z.B. mit einem Deiner Spezi's ... plus einen Kartenausschnitt ... und nu


----------



## Zilli (29. Mai 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> ....
> Petra an der weißen Mauer ...
> kleiner Steilhang (kommt hier überaupt nicht rüber! @Hopi: was mache ich falsch, was ist falsch an der Perspektive, wo muss der Knipser hin?)
> Gruß Mav


Nach meinem Empfinden entweder von der Seite wie hier 


oder vllt. mit Weitwinkel von hinten bzw. oben runter.


----------



## Jeronimo (29. Mai 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ich wollt grad antworten, nicht mit dem Auto, sondern z.B. mit einem Deiner Spezi's ... plus einen Kartenausschnitt ... und nu



ajo,mir fiel ein das es ja einfach vom fuchstanz gerade richtung ak un oberursel ist,links in den trail und um die mauer rum dann runter zur hohemark. irgendwie dacht ich ich weis nimmer wos ist. was gibts den für enduro touren zu mpfehlen? will morgen mal wieder auch uphill fahren. ich suche immer noch den besten trail i taunus.könnt ihr was empfehlen?dankeschön.


----------



## Jeronimo (29. Mai 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Nach meinem Empfinden entweder von der Seite wie hier
> 
> 
> oder vllt. mit Weitwinkel von hinten bzw. oben runter.



sehr schickes foddo!!


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2009)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> ajo,mir fiel ein das es ja einfach vom fuchstanz gerade richtung ak un oberursel ist,links in den trail und um die mauer rum dann runter zur hohemark. irgendwie dacht ich ich weis nimmer wos ist. was gibts den für enduro touren zu mpfehlen? will morgen mal wieder auch uphill fahren. ich suche immer noch den besten trail i taunus.könnt ihr was empfehlen?dankeschön.



der beste ist der freireiter  
komm morgen um 10:00 an die hohemark, dann fahren wir zusammen auf den alden, vielleicht kannst ja auch den ein oder anderen coolen trail preisgeben


----------



## maverick65 (29. Mai 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Nach meinem Empfinden entweder von der Seite wie hier
> 
> 
> oder vllt. mit Weitwinkel von hinten bzw. oben runter.



Weitwinkel kann ich nicht ändern, habe keine Spiegelfeflex. Bei 26mm Kleinbild-äquivalent ist Ende. DEN Stand kannst du dir oft nicht aussuchen. Parallel zum Fahrer hassu selten. Auf einen Baum klettern funzt auch nicht soo oft... Kann ich also bei dem "wenn und aber" keine besseren Bilder machen?

Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2009)

fand immer das es auf dem bild recht steil aussieht



ist aus xtccc#s galerie geklaut....stimmts torsten? 

das entspricht aber dem von dir




auf dem siehts doch auch steil aus, sogar steiler als die weiße mauer auf mich wirkt


add Zilli: wasn mit dir morgen...der alde ruft


----------



## maverick65 (29. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> fand immer das es auf dem bild recht steil aussieht
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bei "meinem Bild" ist wenigsten ein bischen ÄKTSCHN ....


----------



## Jeronimo (29. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der beste ist der freireiter
> komm morgen um 10:00 an die hohemark, dann fahren wir zusammen auf den alden, vielleicht kannst ja auch den ein oder anderen coolen trail preisgeben



Ein ander mal.ich muss morgen mal ausschlafen und werde meinem enduro evtl sexy schmale reifen aufziehen und mal ne tour mit frau zur saalburg machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Mai 2009)

hier auch nochmal das neue vid

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17b6i8H5OPc&feature=channel_page"]YouTube - Enduro -Trailvideo[/ame]


----------



## Jeronimo (29. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hier auch nochmal das neue vid
> 
> YouTube - Enduro -Trailvideo



sehr geil!


----------



## maverick65 (29. Mai 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hier auch nochmal das neue vid
> 
> YouTube - Enduro -Trailvideo



Sauber, sabber!!! 

Wieviel Tage hassu denn da zusammengeschnitten? Egal, das Ergebnis ist Klasse. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Mai 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Sauber, sabber!!!
> 
> Wieviel Tage hassu denn da zusammengeschnitten? Egal, das Ergebnis ist Klasse.
> 
> Gruß Mav



das ging eigentlich... 
es hat halt länger gebraucht bis wir die ganzen filmchen zusammen hatten. das hat ein gutes halbes Jahr gebraucht,


----------



## Zilli (29. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> add Zilli: wasn mit dir morgen...der alde ruft


Kann ned .
Morgen um 12:00 ist Tisch reserviert beim Waldgeist. Das hatten wir René versprochen .... naaa, ned 





maverick65 schrieb:


> Gruß Mav


  ... nachdem er nun 6 oder 7 Arbeiten in den letzten 2-3 Wochen geschrieben hat. Und ab 18:00 sind wir eingeladen.
Sonntag sind wir Mittags eingeladen und nachmittags fahren wir (3) mit Schwester/Schwager ne Flachlandrunde.
Montag  .... kann man sich vllt. mal wieder so richtig einsauen  und die Kalorien von den Einladungen abstrampeln.


----------



## Zilli (29. Mai 2009)

Das Vid ist stark  ... Gresi, am Kreisel wär aber en Wheely drin gewesen oder ?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Kann ned .
> Morgen um 12:00 ist Tisch reserviert beim Waldgeist. Das hatten wir René versprochen .... naaa, ned   ... nachdem er nun 6 oder 7 Arbeiten in den letzten 2-3 Wochen geschrieben hat.



vielleicht gehts ja am montag....


----------



## Hopi (30. Mai 2009)

und wie war der morgendliche Ritt?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2009)

war gut...kennst uns doch, ist immer gut 


torsten und auch franziska sind alles gefahren, hatte es schon unterwegs gesagt, gut das wir schon ein bissi übung hatten sonst hätten wir uns heute blamiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeronimo (30. Mai 2009)

habt wieder den weiltalbus genommen oder? seit ihr mir entgegen gekommen kurz vorm sandplacken?? ich war der gutaussehende auf dem silbernen enduro


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2009)

um 10:00 sind wir selbst hochgefahren und fürn zweiten ritt um 13:00 haben wir den bus genommen


----------



## Hopi (30. Mai 2009)

Na dann habt ihr ja Spaß gehabt  ich will auch wieder Spaß  aber so wie es sich anfühlt, ist die linke Hand auch gebrochen 
Dann bin ich wenigstens zur Board Saison wieder Fit


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2009)

wie die linke hand auch gebrochen?


----------



## Hopi (30. Mai 2009)

tja  wenn ich etwas mache dann gleich richtig. Wollte nächste Woche mal die rechte Untersuchen lassen wie weit diese schon wieder ganz ist,  ist zwar mit 6 Wochen erst Halbzeit, aber mal sehen wie lange es noch dauert.
Und bei der Gelegenheit sollen die links auch mal untersuchen.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2009)

drück dir die daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeronimo (30. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> um 10:00 sind wir selbst hochgefahren und fürn zweiten ritt um 13:00 haben wir den bus genommen



dann hab ich euch beim 2ten ritt gesehen.


----------



## Jeronimo (30. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> tja  wenn ich etwas mache dann gleich richtig. Wollte nächste Woche mal die rechte Untersuchen lassen wie weit diese schon wieder ganz ist,  ist zwar mit 6 Wochen erst Halbzeit, aber mal sehen wie lange es noch dauert.
> Und bei der Gelegenheit sollen die links auch mal untersuchen.



echt kacke,dann mal alles gute


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Na dann habt ihr ja Spaß gehabt  ich will auch wieder Spaß  aber so wie es sich anfühlt, ist die linke Hand auch gebrochen
> Dann bin ich wenigstens zur Board Saison wieder Fit



sagtest du nicht, dass dir laufradzentrierung ebenfalls spass macht? meine treksau sehnt sich wie du weisst schon seit letztem jahr eine lrs gehandlung herbei. auf dem finaleevent wurde sie ebenfalls verspottet...

alter, alter! ich dachte das wird unsere saison und nun mutmasst du bereits den zweiten bruch... so ne ..heisse!
dass mit dem eierrad eilt nicht- hab mich schon in ein neues gesamtkunstwerk verliebt und nun wird mir um so klarer, dass dieses jetzt herbei muss!
lass du dich gut pflegen und falls bedarf an krankenbesuchen besteht, so lass die juvenile gesunde bier und grillkohle herbeischaffen, teile dies hier mit und ich bin sicher eure terrasse wird zeitnah in schwaden von grillgutduft gehüllt sein, den die kondolierenden liebend gerne erzeugen! 

grüsse an sabine.


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. Mai 2009)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> dann hab ich euch beim 2ten ritt gesehen.



und gehört!

wir waren ewig unterwegs, haben fast nichts geschafft und als ob dies nicht ärgerlich genug ist, hält in frankfurt turnerdeutschland sein schützenfest. natürlich wie gewohnt vor meiner haustür...


nein, es war heute wundervoll im taunus. wie im märchenwald! habe sogar eine weitere ratte beobachten können. leider stimmt die geschichte mit dem turnfest.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. Mai 2009)

Wie vom Herrn Lugga gewünscht kommen hier ein paar Pics von unserem Ausflug 





































Weitere Bilder sind in meinem Album. Wenn einer der Damen und Herren die heute mitgefahren sind, die Bilder in einer besseren Qualität haben möchte, dann bitte PN mit Emailadresse an mich und ich schick die Bilder los.

War heute ein richtig geiler Ritt  Danke an Alle!!!!

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Jeronimo (30. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> tja  wenn ich etwas mache dann gleich richtig. Wollte nächste Woche mal die rechte Untersuchen lassen wie weit diese schon wieder ganz ist,  ist zwar mit 6 Wochen erst Halbzeit, aber mal sehen wie lange es noch dauert.
> Und bei der Gelegenheit sollen die links auch mal untersuchen.



echt kacke,dann mal alles gute


----------



## Jeronimo (30. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> tja  wenn ich etwas mache dann gleich richtig. Wollte nächste Woche mal die rechte Untersuchen lassen wie weit diese schon wieder ganz ist,  ist zwar mit 6 Wochen erst Halbzeit, aber mal sehen wie lange es noch dauert.
> Und bei der Gelegenheit sollen die links auch mal untersuchen.



echt kacke,dann mal alles gute


----------



## Jeronimo (30. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> tja  wenn ich etwas mache dann gleich richtig. Wollte nächste Woche mal die rechte Untersuchen lassen wie weit diese schon wieder ganz ist,  ist zwar mit 6 Wochen erst Halbzeit, aber mal sehen wie lange es noch dauert.
> Und bei der Gelegenheit sollen die links auch mal untersuchen.



echt kacke,dann mal alles gute


----------



## xtccc (30. Mai 2009)

war sehr geschmeidig heute...

nochma danke an den "schlauchspender" !

torsten


----------



## Jeronimo (30. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> tja  wenn ich etwas mache dann gleich richtig. Wollte nächste Woche mal die rechte Untersuchen lassen wie weit diese schon wieder ganz ist,  ist zwar mit 6 Wochen erst Halbzeit, aber mal sehen wie lange es noch dauert.
> Und bei der Gelegenheit sollen die links auch mal untersuchen.



echt kacke,dann mal alles gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (30. Mai 2009)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> echt kacke,dann mal alles gute



Danke, ja ist kacke, aber dann kann ich halt mit dem Board abgehen und mich für die nächste Bikesaison zerstören


----------



## Jeronimo (30. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> tja  wenn ich etwas mache dann gleich richtig. Wollte nächste Woche mal die rechte Untersuchen lassen wie weit diese schon wieder ganz ist,  ist zwar mit 6 Wochen erst Halbzeit, aber mal sehen wie lange es noch dauert.
> Und bei der Gelegenheit sollen die links auch mal untersuchen.



echt kacke,dann mal alles gute


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2009)

sag mal jeronimo...kanns sein das bei dir was hängt? 


oder machst werbung für dein verkaufszeugs?


----------



## Jeronimo (30. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> tja  wenn ich etwas mache dann gleich richtig. Wollte nächste Woche mal die rechte Untersuchen lassen wie weit diese schon wieder ganz ist,  ist zwar mit 6 Wochen erst Halbzeit, aber mal sehen wie lange es noch dauert.
> Und bei der Gelegenheit sollen die links auch mal untersuchen.



echt kacke,dann mal alles gute


----------



## Zilli (31. Mai 2009)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> echt kacke,dann mal alles gute


Das hab ich auch nu auch nach einer kompletten Falasche Eymann (isn guter Rotwein) 5 x oder so gelesen... was wisllst Du uns damit saggenn


----------



## Jeronimo (31. Mai 2009)

Oh sehe es gerade,wie kann denn sowa passieren?Hmm.Ich glaub ih hab zu Oft Aktualisiert gestern.HIHI.

Wichtig!!! Männers ich hab gestern ne 30 Kilometer RAdltour gemacht als Vorlage hab ich ne Rad und Wanderkarte genommen.Wie Spektakulär das war könnt ihr euch Sicherlich vorstellen. Hat jemand Tipps und oder Karten wo es richtige Enduro Touren etc gibt?? Egal in wlche Richtung etc... es muss nur nach möglichkeit Verblockt Steil mit Hinterrad versetzen  etc.. sein und immer Brav an nem Biergarten Enden und auf dem Rückweg Fahrbar sein.Quasi den Gardasee in klein im Taunus?!Ich weis das klingt als möcht ich ein Überraschungsei haben aber die Strecke Gestern hat mich mehr als Enttäuscht und in der Gegend Feldberg,Altkönig  kenn ich mitlerweile jeden Stein mit Vornamen.Danke.Übrigens ich würd mich auch ner geführten Tour Anschliessen bin nur nicht sehr Ausdauernd .Wenns lange Bergauf geht meldet sich auch immer wieder gerne mein Rückenleiden.  BITTE MELDET EUCH!!!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Mai 2009)

Lagotrails habe ich hier auch schon vergeblich gesucht. Mittlerweile kann ich mich aber auch mit finaleähnlichem Gelände arrangieren.


----------



## Jeronimo (31. Mai 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Lagotrails habe ich hier auch schon vergeblich gesucht. Mittlerweile kann ich mich aber auch mit finaleähnlichem Gelände arrangieren.



Klingt auch gut! aber wo??


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Mai 2009)

@schärohm:

gude, wir haben schon seit geraumer zeit den besame mucho trail auf dem zettel. dies könnte unter umständen was für dich sein. musst mal googlen- ich habs nicht so mit ausländischen namen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @schärohm:
> 
> gude, wir haben schon seit geraumer zeit den besame mucho trail auf dem zettel. dies könnte unter umständen was für dich sein. musst mal googlen- ich habs nicht so mit ausländischen namen...



besame mucho = küß mich oft

was da nur gemeint ist?


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2009)

*morgen 9:45 abfahrt hohemark*


----------



## Hot Rod1 (31. Mai 2009)

Warum muss das denn immer so früh sein?


----------



## Jeronimo (31. Mai 2009)

das ist echt früh,da steh ich grad so auf.


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Mai 2009)

es hat nicht ein jeder ein gemütliches zuhause...

morgen soll doch auch kackwetter sein.


----------



## Jeronimo (31. Mai 2009)

Ja Wetter soll nich so toll werden.Egal ich geh auf alle Fälle Biken.Erstma ausschlafen,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Warum muss das denn immer so früh sein?



früh ist acht...

wenn du fam. hast wirst sehen wies ist


----------



## Hot Rod1 (31. Mai 2009)

Dann bin ich ja froh das ich nur zwei Meerschweinchen habe ;-)
Das ist mir auf alle Fälle zu früh! Wenn das Wetter doof ist bleib ich sowieso daheim.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2009)

hab eben mim rocky telefoniert, bruder will morgen auch kommen

wir werden uns jetzt sogar um 9:00 an der hohemark treffen
wie gehabt einmal so hochfahren und dann um 11:00 den bus nehmen
wemm 9:00 zu früh ist kann ja dann, falls es nicht immer noch zu früh ist, um 11:04 mit in den bus steigen


----------



## pecht (31. Mai 2009)

mist muß morgen erstmal politik und wirtschaft lernen und wollte eigentlich mittags biken gehen. naja dann beim nächsten mal.

ich war heute nur ne kleine runde mamorsteintrailblasen... für weiter hoch war der rausch von gestern einfach zu groß

jemand dienstag nachmittag zeit?


----------



## maverick65 (31. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab eben mim rocky telefoniert, bruder will morgen auch kommen
> 
> wir werden uns jetzt sogar um 9:00 an der hohemark treffen
> wie gehabt einmal so hochfahren und dann um 11:00 den bus nehmen
> wemm 9:00 zu früh ist kann ja dann, falls es nicht immer noch zu früh ist, um 11:04 mit in den bus steigen



Wir klinken uns aber erst mit dem 13.00 Uhr-Bus ein, wir sind langschläfer. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Mai 2009)

Was für ein Lotterleben - zu früh, muß ausschlafen, ... 

Ihr seid mir vielleicht Helden. Paah. 

Gut, ich weiß auch nicht, welcher Teufel mich zu einer Zusage geritten hat, vor allem und diese Uhrzeit. War das wirklich ich, der da zugesagt hat? [grübel]


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Mai 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was für ein Lotterleben - zu früh, muß ausschlafen, ...
> 
> Ihr seid mir vielleicht Helden. Paah.
> 
> Gut, ich weiß auch nicht, welcher Teufel mich zu einer Zusage geritten hat, vor allem und diese Uhrzeit. War das wirklich ich, der da zugesagt hat? [grübel]



Du warst es!


----------



## schmidskatze (31. Mai 2009)

wiso schlechtes wetter....?
http://wetter.rtl.de/redaktion/wettercockpit/index.php?md5=4b4e71149bfbd664ee965770e00342e7


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Mai 2009)

Das ist immer für eine Ausrede gut.
Wetter ist ok.

//rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Juni 2009)

Morsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2009)

los gehts....


----------



## Jeronimo (1. Juni 2009)

uiuiui


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. Juni 2009)

obama als fahrradhasser geoutet:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTYM...ack-obama-fahrraeder/&feature=player_embedded


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Juni 2009)

moin
@ uwe pah..! alle Spitzkehren gefahren!


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. Juni 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> pah..! alle Spitzkehren gefahren!



na bitte! immer diese ominösen spitzkehrengeschichten aus kreuznach...


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin
> @ uwe pah..! alle Spitzkehren gefahren!



 hab nix anderes erwartet


----------



## pecht (1. Juni 2009)

ich war um 1300 an der hohenmark und habe maverick + getroffen. ich bin dann mit einem kollegen den neuen alten downhill gefahren (leck die katz) und anschl. sind wir zum fuchstanz um dann ich glaube es war der hardererweg zu fahren. auch nice. endlich mal wieder richtig gas gegeben. hoffe man sieht sich öfter 

gruß pecht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juni 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin
> @ uwe pah..! alle Spitzkehren gefahren!





dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## pecht (1. Juni 2009)

jemand morgen nachmittag unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2009)

bei mir ist erstmal regenerationsphase angesagt...aua...nix biken morgen


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bei mir ist erstmal regenerationsphase angesagt...aua...nix biken morgen



Na schon zurück?
Ich bin Platt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Juni 2009)

Das war richtig geschmeidig heute. 

Allerdings ist das frühe Losfahren nichts für mich. Ich vergess da immer die Hälfte daheim. Heute waren's die Bergfloheigenschaften, die im Keller liegengeblieben sind.


----------



## Jeronimo (1. Juni 2009)

War heute mal ein Bischen Strampeln .Wetter war ja recht BEständig.


----------



## Calli Potter (1. Juni 2009)

Echt coole Bilder und coole Filme die man sich ansehen kann!! Da ist man ja echt am Überlegen ob man sein Cannodale Rize evtl nicht noch mehr Enduro tauglicher machen soll


----------



## Jeronimo (1. Juni 2009)

Kurzer Clip Tau-Nuss.Sorry für die Slowmos aber wollt ma sehn was mein Enduro Fahrwerk unter mir so anstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2009)

coole bilder und cooler film 

die weiße mauer würd ich auch gern mal auf deine art versuchen, mit dem gedanken hab ich schon öfters gespielt....


----------



## Jeronimo (1. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> coole bilder und cooler film
> 
> die weiße mauer würd ich auch gern mal auf deine art versuchen, mit dem gedanken hab ich schon öfters gespielt....



du meinst voll drauf halten und irgendwie mal drüber kommen? ist auf alle fälle machbar aber man muss schon vorher exakt anpeilen wo man lang muss.die zeit hatte ich nimmer, leider.


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. Juni 2009)

der ansatz ist absolut richtig! anständig draufhalten, dann jedoch nicht überm schwerpunkt hängen wie vom demo anerzogen, sondern versuchen, juvenil behende in den knien wippend, den drive zu halten. so sollten auch diese wackersteine  zu überwinden sein. 

wenigstens theoretisch...

wäre ich nicht zu faul zum reifenwechsel, so würde ich spontan eine trainingstunde auf den p`s für uns anordnen.


----------



## Jeronimo (1. Juni 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> der ansatz ist absolut richtig! anständig draufhalten, dann jedoch nicht überm schwerpunkt hängen wie vom demo anerzogen, sondern versuchen, juvenil behende in den knien wippend, den drive zu halten. so sollten auch diese wackersteine  zu überwinden sein.
> 
> wenigstens theoretisch...
> 
> wäre ich nicht zu faul zum reifenwechsel, so würde ich spontan eine trainingstunde auf den p`s für uns anordnen.





  Ausgezeichnet!!! Sonntag werd ichs ma mim Enduro Austesten.Oder mim Demo? Ne das wäre zu einfach


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2009)

laßt uns doch am nächsten sonntag das kind gemeinsam schaukeln, vorrausgesetzt meine schulter sipelt mit 

und wenns nicht geht dann legen wir uns nen weg


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Juni 2009)

Was wäre die Welt ohne Tom's wohlgemeinte Hinweise. 

Wenn der Starttermin nicht wieder vorm Aufstehen ist, dann könnte ich mich am Sonntag auch zu 'ner Teilnahme überreden lassen. 

So, den Staub den heute mein Vorausfahrer an der einen Stelle aufgewirbelt hat ist auch wieder vom Bock abgewaschen. Das war vielleicht 'ne Wand, die sich da aufgetan hat.


----------



## Jeronimo (1. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> laßt uns doch am nächsten sonntag das kind gemeinsam schaukeln, vorrausgesetzt meine schulter sipelt mit
> 
> und wenns nicht geht dann legen wir uns nen weg



Ich denk das geht klar.Aber nich vor 10 wa!?Da nehm ich dann ma die Helmcam mit.Wird sicher Lustig


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. Juni 2009)

was hat den nun unsuwe? auf pn`s reagiert er leider nicht...


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. Juni 2009)

@jeronimo: die 36er agiert wie ne talas. hast du nichts stählernes für solche aktionen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Juni 2009)

Ich konnte leider nichts sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeronimo (1. Juni 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @jeronimo: die 36er agiert wie ne talas. hast du nichts stählernes für solche aktionen?



ne ist ne talas.auch hinne nen dhx air. hab das enduro aus resten aufgebaut.eigentlich passt scho ist nur mit 150mm vorn und hinten schnell ausgereitzt.die gabel muss ich die woch mal machen weils talas ein wenig hängt und die zugstufe recht zäh ist nah all den jahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2009)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> ne ist ne talas.auch hinne nen dhx air. hab das enduro aus resten aufgebaut.eigentlich passt scho ist nur mit 150mm vorn und hinten schnell ausgereitzt.die gabel muss ich die woch mal machen weils talas ein wenig hängt und die zugstufe recht zäh ist nah all den jahren.



machst das selbst?


----------



## Jeronimo (1. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> machst das selbst?



Logo,


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2009)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> Logo,




gibts du kurse?   meine funkst so gut wie gar nicht mehr...würd gern mal beim zerlegen zuschauen


----------



## Jeronimo (1. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gibts du kurse?   meine funkst so gut wie gar nicht mehr...würd gern mal beim zerlegen zuschauen



der schrodt hat mich das auch schon gefragt.wenn ich ma zeit und lust habe könne mer des ma machen.


----------



## pecht (1. Juni 2009)

was soll den das heißen? ne 36 reagiert wie ne talas?!?! das ma voll pfosten. sind doch zwei völlig verschiedene systeme oder hab ich was verpeilt?


----------



## pecht (1. Juni 2009)

würde ja gerne am sonntag bei eurem versuch mit machen. leider habe ich am samstag ne hochzeit in DA zu feiern und ich vermute das der sonntag meinem temp.haustier gehört....


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> vermute das der sonntag meinem temp.haustier gehört....



...was gut zu verstehen ist


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Juni 2009)

Was macht deine Schulter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2009)

aua...ganz schön sogar...ist sicher gut geprellt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Juni 2009)

Du wirst das sicher auch noch ein paar Tage merken. 

Betäub sie derweil mit 'nem Eymann, das hilft.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...was gut zu verstehen ist




seit wann verstehst du denn was?


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> tja  wenn ich etwas mache dann gleich richtig. [...]



hopi was du auch immer machst...gute besserung keule...


----------



## Jeronimo (2. Juni 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> was soll den das heißen? ne 36 reagiert wie ne talas?!?! das ma voll pfosten. sind doch zwei völlig verschiedene systeme oder hab ich was verpeilt?



??? Also meine is ne Talas und läuft auch so.Also wie eine Luftgabel eben. Es gibt die VAn=Stahlfeder,die Float=Atemluft und die Talas mit Atemluft und Niveauausgleich.Wenn das Niveau singt kann man die Gabel einfach anpassen.HAHAHA oder einfach Bergauf ansenken mit 30 Umdreheungen oder Berab wenn mans mag uffdrehen für etwas mehr Hub. Hub Hub. HAHAHA


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> seit wann verstehst du denn was? :d:d



:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aua...ganz schön sogar...ist sicher gut geprellt


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2009)

^^will ich nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aua...ganz schön sogar...ist sicher gut geprellt



Gute Besserung


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ^^will ich nicht



proll. haste angst um den boden auf den du fallen könntest?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2009)

îst mir zu schwer.....brauch ja bald nen hänger bei dem ganzen gerödel was mitzunehmen ist

außerdem hab ich mit rucksack ja eh alles bis auf die schulterschützer


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Juni 2009)

Tja, wenn du auf die Bodenproben verzichtest, dann brauchst du das auch nicht.


----------



## a.nienie (2. Juni 2009)

oha, das montägliche wundenlecken...
trotzdem gute besserung.

uwe: es gibt auch noch die variante ohne arme


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> oha, das montägliche wundenlecken...
> trotzdem gute besserung.
> 
> uwe: es gibt auch noch die variante ohne arme



Genau Uwe  fahr freihändig 


Bist Du wieder beim Kurvenfahren umgefallen? Ich sag Dir doch die ganze Zeit, lass diese gefährlichen Sachen  komm lieber mit zum Springen  das ist nicht so gefährlich


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2009)

es war bei dem winzgen dubble auf dem vic trail 

will mich doch nicht umbringen...springen, pah...du verückter kerl...da muß ich mir erst pampers kaufen


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2009)

welcher double? 

Du bist doch noch nie double gesprungen Du willst nur nicht zugeben, dass Du in einer Kurve umgefallen bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hopi was du auch immer machst...gute besserung keule...



danke  ich mache nix  der böse Boden macht immer


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> welcher double?
> 
> Du bist doch noch nie double gesprungen Du willst nur nicht zugeben, dass Du in einer Kurve umgefallen bist


----------



## missmarple (2. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aua...ganz schön sogar...ist sicher gut geprellt



Oha, das klingt nicht gut...   Gute Besserung!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Oha, das klingt nicht gut...   Gute Besserung!



mmmhh so ne krankenschwester im latexkostüm würd sich sicher positiv auf die genesung auswirken....


danke für die ganzenm wünsche, aber so dolle ists wirklich nicht


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> :d


sind dir die smileys ausgegangen?


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> es war bei dem winzgen dubble auf dem vic trail
> 
> will mich doch nicht umbringen...springen, pah...du verückter kerl...da muß ich mir erst pampers kaufen



dann muss ich wirklich wieder mal mit dir fahren, dann können wir wenigstens zu zweit verweigern *gg*


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> danke  ich mache nix  der böse Boden macht immer



damals (du weißt schon früher) da hatte der boden noch respekt vor dir, was ist bloss aus dir geworden...weichei


----------



## missmarple (2. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mmmhh so ne krankenschwester im latexkostüm würd sich sicher positiv auf die genesung auswirken....



Das wäre aber bestimmt eine IGEL- und keine Kassenleistung!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> es war bei dem winzgen dubble auf dem vic trail



Double ist gut.  Das war ein plattgedrückter Maulwurfshügel im Rohbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dann muss ich wirklich wieder mal mit dir fahren, dann können wir wenigstens zu zweit verweigern *gg*



sag ich doch

@bruder: bist du ruhig!


----------



## Jeronimo (2. Juni 2009)

am kleinen fb?


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Double ist gut.  Das war ein plattgedrückter Maulwurfshügel im Rohbau.



ich wusste es  viel show um nix  aber wie ich ja selbst erfahren musste, sind es oft die kleinen Dinge, die einen zu fall bringen 

Diese Woche ist Bergfest für die rechte  die letzten 6 Wochen haben begonnen  ich sollte mir ein Maßband kaufen


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2009)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> am kleinen fb?



wenns der mal gewesen wäre 

der war kleiner ich schau mal mim maßband, so um die...warte mal...die hügel sind ca 10 cm hoch, der zweite hügel ca. 30 cm vom ersten entfernt


----------



## Jeronimo (2. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenns der mal gewesen wäre
> 
> der war kleiner ich schau mal mim maßband, so um die...warte mal...die hügel sind ca 10 cm hoch, der zweite hügel ca. 30 cm vom ersten entfernt



achherje!!


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenns der mal gewesen wäre
> 
> der war kleiner ich schau mal mim maßband, so um die...warte mal...die hügel sind ca 10 cm hoch, der zweite hügel ca. 30 cm vom ersten entfernt



ja, so kennen wir unsern Uwe, todesmutig stürzt er sich in die tiefen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Juni 2009)

Jetzt brauchst du da auch nichts mehr messen, ist ja alles plattgewalzt. Sollte sich der Staub zwischenzeitlich noch gelegt haben, dann kann man die ungefähre Stelle noch erahnen. 

Aber ich bin besser mal ruhig, ich habe auf der Abfahrt ja auch die ein oder andere Lieblingsstelle.


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Juni 2009)

Man was ist denn hier los, wegen so ein paar Kratzer an der Schulter!
Wenn ihr so weiter macht, glaubt noch jemand er hätte 10 sek. Airtime gehabt.

// rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2009)

der mit dem canadischen namen und dem deutschen pferd, 
der hat grad noch gefehlt


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Juni 2009)

Genau, deshalb habe ich mich ja gemeldet!
Aber das war schon ein mächtiger Double, man kann von der einen Seite fast die andere Seite nicht sehen.

//rocky


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Genau, deshalb habe ich mich ja gemeldet!
> Aber das war schon ein mächtiger Double, man kann von der einen Seite fast die andere Seite nicht sehen.
> 
> //rocky



jetzt reit nicht drauf rum


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Juni 2009)

Jetzt bin ich es wieder, ich habe nicht damit angefangen.......


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. Juni 2009)

muss ja wirklich enorm spektakulär gewesen sein.

schneller, höher, weiter ist die devise! ich überlege bereits anlässlich des idtf ein neues, unaufhaltbares veloziped anzuschaffen...

ät pecht o.s.:
der gedemote hat es beinahe umfassend erklärt- es gibt der 36er verschiedene, die aufgrund dessen unterschiedlich tun.


----------



## pecht (2. Juni 2009)

ist ihm durchaus bekannt... aber ne talas is meiner meinung nach halt nicht das richtige für eine etwas härtere gangart... egal passdscho


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

passend gemacht- bedingt geeignet. mit deiner vanilla sollte es besser gehen.

na dann bis übernächsten sonntag...


----------



## Jeronimo (3. Juni 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> ist ihm durchaus bekannt... aber ne talas is meiner meinung nach halt nicht das richtige für eine etwas härtere gangart... egal passdscho



Hmm das stimmt schon,ne Van geht da deutlich besser.Allerdings fahre ich meine DH GAbel auch mit sehr Viel Druckstufe,also vom Gefühl eher ähnlich der Talas.Also kur:Schlechtes Ansprechverhalten,kleine Schläge werden nicht Geschluckt und Lineare Kennlinie.Somit passt das Luftfahrwerk für mich schon.Allerdings muss ich das Enduro deutlich Aktiver fahren.Bin da schon arg verkrampft drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (3. Juni 2009)

Hier ein schlauer Veranstaltungshinweis  für nächste Woche:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5977138&postcount=4536


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hier ein schlauer Veranstaltungshinweis  für nächste Woche:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5977138&postcount=4536


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Juni 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hier ein schlauer Veranstaltungshinweis  für nächste Woche:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5977138&postcount=4536


----------



## Kulminator (3. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>





rocky_mountain schrieb:


>



so kenne ich euch ...


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

tach gemeinde, da es heute mal wieder soweit war, wird heute abend am main ein kasten freibier ausgegeben und beim aussaufen das neue familienmitglied beschnarcht.

interessierte sollten laut HIER rufen- wir machen dann per pn was konkretes aus!

danke schonmal für die anteilnahme. ich muss jetzt bier kaufen...


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> tach gemeinde, da es heute mal wieder soweit war, wird heute abend am main ein kasten freibier ausgegeben und beim aussaufen das neue familienmitglied beschnarcht.
> 
> interessierte sollten laut HIER rufen- wir machen dann per pn was konkretes aus!
> 
> danke schonmal für die anteilnahme. ich muss jetzt bier kaufen...



sach jetzt nicht das du das von gestern abend wirklich....


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

doch!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. Juni 2009)

Na dann mal die herzlichsten Glückwünsche von deinem Nachbarn ;-)
Feier deinen Zuwachs fleißig und trink ein Bier für mich mit.

Schöne Grüße,
Marco


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2009)

stehts schon zuhause...los mach ein bild!


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juni 2009)

ich möchte auch ein bild gucken


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

moment...


----------



## Meister Alex (3. Juni 2009)

was dauert denn da sooo lange????


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2009)

Hammers bald.


----------



## Meister Alex (3. Juni 2009)

Boah, komm inne Hose....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2009)

Toooohooommmm.


----------



## Meister Alex (3. Juni 2009)

da bevölket eine Omma ja schneller eine Südseeinsel...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2009)

Es ist halt Arbeit, da dauert's eben.


----------



## Meister Alex (3. Juni 2009)

jaa und dann noch Ausreden wie: "Akku leer, Ersatzakku natürlich auch als Akkus dann geladen waren wars USB Kabel weg, oder Irgendeiner hats Internet kaputt gemacht..."
Kenn ich alles schon, ich hab mit Auszubildenden zu tun......


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2009)

Es ist so schwer gutes Personal zu finden.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2009)

_*tooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Es ist halt Arbeit, da dauert's eben.



genau! man kann sich nicht mit allem auskennen...


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

danke für die geduld:


----------



## _jazzman_ (3. Juni 2009)

WOW.... Ein Österreicher...   

Nice   Have FUN!


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

is halt mit dem protzophone gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

ein ostmärker! damit hatte ich ja lange genug zu tun.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2009)

...da ist es ja


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2009)

Na ja, Rom wurde auch nicht am einem Tag gebaut. Da sollten wir Nachsicht walten lassen.


----------



## xtccc (3. Juni 2009)

oh...ein fettes bergabrollgerät !


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

es ist schon zu sehen, ihr a....krampen.

hier noch ein ähnlich schlechtes:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/5/2/4/_/large/IMG_0292.JPG


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> es ist schon zu sehen, ihr a....krampen.
> 
> hier noch ein ähnlich schlechtes:
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/1/5/2/4/_/large/IMG_0292.JPG



Ruhisch Brauner, mer hamm's ja gesehn. Solle mer disch jedzd lobe weil's endlisch ma was geworn is?


----------



## Meister Alex (3. Juni 2009)

Es stimmt also doch was man über KTM ab und an behauptet: Die vergessen einfach mal schlichtweg den Motor bei ihren Crossern ein zu bauen
Fättes Teil, dann kann ich jetzt ja beruhigt Heia machen gehen.... Das ich das noch erleben darf, seufz....

Grüße vom Meister Alex


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Solle mer disch jedzd lobe weil's endlisch ma was geworn is?



ja, bitte!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ja, bitte!



Guud gemachd.

Reschd so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

danke, bruder!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2009)

Aber gerne doch.

Und jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische - ab wann geht's denn rampagesk die Stufen von deinem Penthouse runter?


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

wenn ich die schachtel bier leer hab, heute noch...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2009)

So'n Wallride im Treppenhaus herrscht.


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

vielleicht gehts auch direkt aus dem fenster raus.

dritter stock ins flat müsste doch mit 225mm zu machen sein. ich ruf mal bender an...


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juni 2009)

coole kiste...mit der hätte ich wenigstens endlich ne ausrede warum ich jeden berg hochschieben muss ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juni 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> vielleicht gehts auch direkt aus dem fenster raus.
> 
> dritter stock ins flat müsste doch mit 225mm zu machen sein. ich ruf mal bender an...



der will dann aber wieder seine speziell gebaute gabel haben...und da er mind. die ersten 5 versuche verbeutelt solltest du ersatzmaterial haben


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2009)

wann wirds denn ausprobiert?


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

wollte am we eigentlich nach thüringen und in steinach downhill damit fahren. doch irgendwie hat mich ne erkältung erwischt (od. schweinesommergrippe?)...

wenn ich in f bleibe, so werde ich am montag nach winterberg fahren.


----------



## pecht (3. Juni 2009)

glückwunsch auch von mir.... ein echter traum, absolut geil!!! KTM halt. da muß ich mit wehmut an meine 66SMC zurück denken


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

danke für eure anteilnahme. ich bin gerührt.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2009)

ich würd die  felgen nehmen


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

wie wärs mit ohrfeigen?


----------



## Hopi (3. Juni 2009)

hey Tom  großes Kaliber


----------



## Hopi (3. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich würd die  felgen nehmen



Du brauchst keine neuen Felgen, Du brauchst einen Überrollbügel


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

jetzt ist schluss mit lustig! 
ach ja: wenn du wieder ein shooting mit radlerinnen hast, so gib mir mal bescheid. o.k., du bist verletzt, doch egoismus schadet dem heilungsprozess...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2009)

den könnte man doch dann aus tom neuem rahmen bauen 

wenn eh keine räder mehr dran sind..für die gabel findet sich bestimmt auch jemand


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

ich hoffe nicht, dass ich dich mit dem neuen rahmen überrollen muss. doch wenn du unbedingt willst...


----------



## Hopi (3. Juni 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> jetzt ist schluss mit lustig!
> ach ja: wenn du wieder ein shooting mit radlerinnen hast, so gib mir mal bescheid. o.k., du bist verletzt, doch egoismus schadet dem heilungsprozess...



Häää shooting? wer, wann, wo


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

beerfelden im wonnemonat mai! hab die pics in deinem album gesehen. 
übrigens, beste grüsse an ratte.


----------



## Hopi (3. Juni 2009)

Die Mädels sind doch nur Ratte und ihre Rattenbabys 

Und Ihr kommt doch alle nicht in die Puschen  immer im Taunus rumeiern  das kann doch nur depri machen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

mir fehlt die entsprechende ansprache. du meldest dich ja immer erst wenn die kinder mit dem bade ausgeschüttet sind...


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juni 2009)

Man da habe ich gestern ja was verpasst.
Fettes Teil Tom! Respeckt

// Rocky


----------



## maverick65 (4. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Man da habe ich gestern ja was verpasst.
> Fettes Teil Tom! Respeckt
> 
> // Rocky



so am i. Wirklich fettes Teil. 
Sind das etwa die Nachwirkungen von FL? Letztes Jahr waren die 40´ zu Hauf dort. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2009)

evtl. würde nächste woche am freitag 12.06. nochmal ne tour in bad kreuznach gemacht...wie siehts denn aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe am Freitag wahrscheinlich Urlaub... Sollte mir das bestätigt werden, steht dem Ganzen nichts im Wege? Kannst bitte eine kleine Tourenbeschreibung machen? Ist das was fürs Grobe oder eher was für wenig Federweg? Sorry wegen meiner Unwissenheit ;-)

Gruß Marco


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Juni 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Also ich habe am Freitag wahrscheinlich Urlaub... Sollte mir das bestätigt werden, steht dem Ganzen nichts im Wege? Kannst bitte eine kleine Tourenbeschreibung machen? Ist das was fürs Grobe oder eher was für wenig Federweg? Sorry wegen meiner Unwissenheit ;-)
> 
> Gruß Marco



Das ist eher was für Kondition! >1000Hm


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das ist eher was für Kondition! >1000Hm



oh...dann muss ich wohl im Taunus bleiben  
Aber wenn ich groß und stark bin, dann werde ich solch Herausforderungen auch meistern können


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Also ich habe am Freitag wahrscheinlich Urlaub... Sollte mir das bestätigt werden, steht dem Ganzen nichts im Wege? Kannst bitte eine kleine Tourenbeschreibung machen? Ist das was fürs Grobe oder eher was für wenig Federweg? Sorry wegen meiner Unwissenheit ;-)
> 
> Gruß Marco





rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das ist eher was für Kondition! >1000Hm



das ist was fürn spaß
ich nehm das grobe
viele enge kurven
ausgesetzte wege
tolle landschaft
und alles schön langsam mit viel zeit













lass dir das nicht entgehen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Juni 2009)

Da spricht der Reiseveranstalter.


----------



## Hopi (5. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Da spricht der Reiseveranstalter.



Bei diesen Bildern würde ich aber nicht bei Ihm buchen  Öde Landschaft hässliche Stadt im Hintergrund 
Ei ei Uwe da müssen wir noch viieeeelllll lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Juni 2009)

reizt mich leider nicht so richtig. kann mir auch egal sein, da ich nächstes we eh an der nordsee bin. hoffentlich...

hat jemand muse mit mir am montag nach winterberg zu fahren? lt. wettervorhersage solls von oben trocken bleiben.


----------



## Zilli (6. Juni 2009)

Guude,

@ Tom: Gratulation zur Walze  Braucht man dazu einen Führer- oder Waffenschein ? 
So könnte ich mir ein AllMountain oder Enduro für HKN vorstellen ....  das Monsterle schaut aus, als würde der Federweg bei Dir max. 5 cm komprimiert werden können 

*Frustrausbrüllmodus an* Die ganze Woche, wo ich bis 18-19 Uhr im Bürro hocke, is das Wetter gut. HimmelgesäßundZwirnsfaden *Frustrausbrüllmodus aus*

@ Reiseveranstalter KH: Was is denn ein Brückentag ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2009)

Moin!

nochmal für KH


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juni 2009)

iggiposer


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> iggiposer


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> iggiposer



wer kann der kann


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juni 2009)

tick


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juni 2009)

...tick


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juni 2009)

2K


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. Juni 2009)

mhmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juni 2009)

Zu spät.


----------



## Zilli (6. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Zu spät.


Posting-Poser


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juni 2009)




----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Juni 2009)

Sacht-emal,

weiss wer, ob kommenden Donnerstag der Shuttlebus fährt?
Und Brückentag Freitag?
Bekomme Besuch von meinem Kumpel aus München (mit Demo) und wir suchen was zum angenehmen uphillen 
Runter kommense immer.

Äh, @ Luca, Rocky, Bruder... plant ihr was für Do und Fr? 

der Kombi


----------



## pecht (7. Juni 2009)

wie siehts am freitag aus? jemand lust im taunus zu fahren? hätte große lust mal was zu lernen!!!


----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2009)

Winterberg


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Juni 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Äh, @ Luca, Rocky, Bruder... plant ihr was für Do und Fr?
> 
> der Kombi



Je nach Wetterlage.
Wenn Do dann nicht zu spät.
Fr evtl. Kh mit dem Uwe.

// Rocky


----------



## Zilli (7. Juni 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sacht-emal,
> 
> weiss wer, ob kommenden Donnerstag der Shuttlebus fährt?
> Und Brückentag Freitag?
> ...


Feiertags schoo:
Zitat: Der mit Fahrradanhängern ausgestattete
Bus verkehrt an Samstagen, Sonn- und Feiertagen und
verbindet die Ausgangspunkte interessanter Wanderungen (unwichtig) und
Radtouren..." 
Freitags weil Brückentag; ggf. anrufen : Info unter 0 60 81/9147-24


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Juni 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sacht-emal,
> 
> weiss wer, ob kommenden Donnerstag der Shuttlebus fährt?
> Und Brückentag Freitag?
> ...



Ich habe am Freitag keinen Urlaub und drück mich deswegen im Büro rum. Viel Spaß denjenigen die sich anderweitig austoben können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2009)

sieht eh schlecht aus fürn freitag....mieses wetter


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juni 2009)

Tach, so sieht schönes Wetter aus  falls ihr es vergessen habt


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. Juni 2009)

@mzaskar: sei bloss still!


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juni 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> So könnte ich mir ein AllMountain oder Enduro für HKN vorstellen ....  das Monsterle schaut aus, als würde der Federweg bei Dir max. 5 cm komprimiert werden können



hey....immer auf die kleinen dicken


----------



## Hopi (8. Juni 2009)

servus hkn 

na bist Du fit?


----------



## Zilli (8. Juni 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hey....immer auf die kleinen dicken


Ich hatte eher Deine Größe im Kopp; (relativ) klein und dick iss was anderes  *Spiegelumklapp*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> servus hkn
> 
> na bist Du fit?



gude hopi,

fit für was? drops zu verweigern? ja immer  aber über die theorie können wir gerne sprechen...

jetzt wo bei dir ja bergfest war...wo gehts denn wenn du wieder darfst als erstes hin?


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juni 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ich hatte eher Deine Größe im Kopp; (relativ) klein und dick iss was anderes  *Spiegelumklapp*



du hast mich lange nicht mehr gesehen. ich bin mittlerweile lang wie breit, quasi ein quadrat und überschreite schon ohne gerümpel das zulässige gesamtgewicht für mein bike um läppische 15 kg


----------



## Hopi (8. Juni 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude hopi,
> 
> fit für was? drops zu verweigern? ja immer  aber über die theorie können wir gerne sprechen...
> 
> jetzt wo bei dir ja bergfest war...wo gehts denn wenn du wieder darfst als erstes hin?



wenn ich den Gips runter habe steht erst mal CC auf dem Plan


----------



## Calli Potter (8. Juni 2009)

*@mzaskar*

Schöne Bilder und schöne Grüße aus dem Saarland!!

Gruß Calli


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juni 2009)

waren auch schöne 2 Wochen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> evtl. würde nächste woche am freitag 12.06. nochmal ne tour in bad kreuznach gemacht...wie siehts denn aus?



bin am überlegen


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Juni 2009)

ich hab jetzt meinen nordseeausflug zeitlich soweit optimiert, dass am sa/so mit mir und dem ostmärker im taunus zu rechnen ist.
da es gestern gesundheitsbedingt nicht zu einer fahrt nach wibe kam, stelle ich den kommenden montag zur disposition. wenn das wetter passt und diese unternehmung durchgeführt wird, finden zwei radler nebst gefährt bei mir im ulle mitfahrgelegenheit.


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> wenn ich den Gips runter habe steht erst mal CC auf dem Plan




dann gehts ja richtig ab bei dir  - ich find CC toll nur die Steigungen sind doof


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dann gehts ja richtig ab bei dir



 Genau - Jetzt fängt der Hopi endlich mal richtig an zu biken 



habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich find CC toll nur die Steigungen sind doof



Da kann ich mich noch an so diverse Szenen erinnern


----------



## ratte (9. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau - Jetzt fängt der Hopi endlich mal richtig an zu biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich noch an so diverse Szenen erinnern



stimmt ich auch *lach*


----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2009)

Ja my Friend  es geht voll ab  und weißt Du was das Beste ist 



Ich nehme dich mit


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2009)

jetzt sagt er nix mehr...


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ja my Friend  es geht voll ab  und weißt Du was das Beste ist
> 
> 
> 
> Ich nehme dich mit



ach echt? hammer!!


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jetzt sagt er nix mehr...



dein wort in gottes ohr


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2009)

hab dich gemeint, hast aber doch noch was gesagt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> wenn ich den Gips runter habe steht erst mal CC auf dem Plan



[shocked]

Das sind echt beängstigende Aussagen? Sowas kann einem nur im Fieberwahn passieren. Soll ich dir ein Fieberthermoter reichen? Wadenwickel sollen auch helfen, ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2009)

Jetzt wird hier im FR-Fred schon wieder 'rumgeplauscht 

Apropos: GA ist hier doch verpönt, warum ist hier denn CC erlaubt?


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab dich gemeint, hast aber doch noch was gesagt




und ich hatte beim überfliegen deiner meist unnützen postings das er als ich gelesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt wird hier im FR-Fred schon wieder 'rumgeplauscht
> 
> Apropos: GA ist hier doch verpönt, warum ist hier denn CC erlaubt?



Ihr plauscht hier doch rum.....

Da wir 'cc' nicht kennen, können wir auch nix dazu sagen.

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und ich hatte beim überfliegen deiner meist unnützen postings das er als ich gelesen...



Sei froh das du nicht mit ihm biken gehst.
Da hörst du du nämlich dauernd "unnütze Komentare"...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juni 2009)

Wenn er zwischen dem Schnaufen überhaupt noch ein Wort rausbringt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wenn er zwischen dem Schnaufen überhaupt noch ein Wort rausbringt.



Gestern wars wieder schlimm!


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Sei froh das du nicht mit ihm biken gehst.
> Da hörst du du nämlich dauernd "unnütze Komentare"...



echt ist das immer noch so? na dann hab ich ja richtig glück das ich so ne faule sau bin


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2009)

Ich habe das Gefühl es wird immer schlimmer.
Wenn er das jetzt wieder alles liest können wir uns wieder was anhören. Wetten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2009)

ich überlege schon ob ich mir noch eine Lycrahose kaufen soll  jetzt brauche ich erst mal so einen CC Helm


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich überlege schon ob ich mir noch eine Lycrahose kaufen soll  jetzt brauche ich erst mal so einen CC Helm



Du brauchst doch keinen Helm, du fällst doch immer auf die Hände.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich überlege schon ob ich mir noch eine Lycrahose kaufen soll  jetzt brauche ich erst mal so einen CC Helm



Das ist scheinbar der Renner der laufenden Saison.


----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2009)

Frag mal Sabine  sie behaupte ja die ganze Zeit das da doch mehr als nur ein Hirnschüttler war


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich überlege schon ob ich mir noch eine Lycrahose kaufen soll



warum kaufen, brauchst doch nur in deinem schrank zu gucken...leugne deine vergangenheit nicht


----------



## ratte (9. Juni 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> warum kaufen, brauchst doch nur in deinem schrank zu gucken...leugne deine vergangenheit nicht


Irrtum, dass sind meine.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juni 2009)

Die klassische Antwort könnte jetzt lauten: "Ich war jung und hatte kein Geld". 

Mal sehen was kommt.


----------



## ratte (9. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das ist scheinbar der Renner der laufenden Saison.


Stylisch.
Mal schauen, wofür er sich entscheidet.

Ich bräuchte auch mal einen neuen. Meiner ist langsam etwas oll.


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juni 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Irrtum, dass sind meine.



*gg* ja ja, nu nutzt der hopi  wieder mal den account seiner frau


----------



## ratte (9. Juni 2009)

Nix da.
Der sitzt schön brav an seinem Rechner und überlegt tatsächlich, gerade zu Hibike zu fahren und die Schüssel anzuprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juni 2009)

Schade - jetzt bräuchte man mal 'ne Webcam im Laden.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2009)

is er denn los?


----------



## xtccc (9. Juni 2009)

fahrt ihr am we wieder im taunus ?

gruss
torsten


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2009)

sonntag solls tolles wetter haben

warte mal morgen abend ab....dann gibts genaueres


----------



## xtccc (9. Juni 2009)

ausgezeichnet !


----------



## pecht (10. Juni 2009)

ich bin dabei


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sonntag solls tolles wetter haben
> 
> warte mal morgen abend ab....dann gibts genaueres



ich warte auch mal ;-)


----------



## Hopi (10. Juni 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich warte auch mal ;-)



Du hast noch 6 Wochen, dann kratze ich dich aus deinem Loch


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du hast noch 6 Wochen, dann kratze ich dich aus deinem Loch



Hoffentlich bekommst du ihn da raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (10. Juni 2009)

klar doch  ich werfe meinen Gips in die Wohnung  dann kommt er freiwillig


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> klar doch  ich werfe meinem Gips in die Wohnung  dann kommt er freiwillig



Das ist Lt. Genfer Konvention verboten!


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du hast noch 6 Wochen, dann kratze ich dich aus deinem Loch



mist du weißt wo und wie ich wohne....schnell mal unter ne brücke gezogen ;-)


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das ist Lt. Genfer Konvention verboten!



Recht hast Du...ich sag doch hier gehts immer auf die kleinen Dicken...


----------



## Hopi (10. Juni 2009)

he von dickem zu dickem  lass uns den Taunus stürmen


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> he von dickem zu dickem  lass uns den Taunus stürmen



*gg* ok, freu mich wieder auf deine kommentare...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (10. Juni 2009)

welche Kommentare


----------



## maverick65 (10. Juni 2009)

Boah.......... was´n Konversation??!! 




DAS kann ich auch: 
Gabel gesucht..









Laaaaaaaaaaaaange überlegt... Doppebrückengabel, 3,7 Kg, fette 100 mm Federweg.  :




ähm..............., dann doch was anderes gekauft: 





eine suntour duro fr20 150mm









Was Anderes: mal "vernünftige" Bilder geguckt. DER Luxx hat ja schon eineiges Gutes gebracht. Von Hopi seinen Bildern, in seinem Album von Beerfelden kaum zu sprechen.... 
Wie fotografiert ihr (Hopi ausgenommen!)? Per Automatik, oder stellt ihr alles ein, soweit möglich? Wenn ja: was? Wenn ich genug Licht habe, will ich nur die Verschlußziet so kurz, wie möglich halten. Mit meinen Wissen über das Geknipse bin ich nur soweit gekommen: 









Blitz auf der Kamera, bissi was rumgefummelt. Ein 2. Blitz muß her. 


Gruß Mav


----------



## Zilli (10. Juni 2009)

Wann sinn'die endlich vom 

 zurück ...


----------



## maverick65 (10. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Wann sinn'die endlich vom
> 
> zurück ...



ich bin grad heimgekommen! willste reden??


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Wann sinn'die endlich vom
> 
> zurück ...



jetzt!  zumindest die ersten 

Sonntag werden uns einige der Spessartwölfe besuchen
wir wollen den bus um 13:04 nehmen

treffen ne 15 stunde vorher, also 12:49  hier

für die zu spät kommer, der bus fährt an der UBahn station ab, nicht auf dem parkplatz


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2009)

bad kreuznach wird eventuell doch erst am samstag sein...morgen abend werden wirs genau wissen


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jetzt!  zumindest die ersten
> 
> Sonntag werden uns einige der Spessartwölfe besuchen
> wir wollen den bus um 13:04 nehmen
> ...



wirds anstrengend?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juni 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wirds anstrengend?



mußt vom sandplacken zum feldi hochtreten....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jetzt!  zumindest die ersten
> 
> Sonntag werden uns einige der Spessartwölfe besuchen
> wir wollen den bus um 13:04 nehmen
> ...



[insidermodus]Wir sollten Plätze im Bus reservieren. Dann können wir in Ruhe mit der Bahn anreisen und auf verständnisvolle Mitfahrer zählen. [/insidermodus]



habkeinnick schrieb:


> wirds anstrengend?



Es wird sicher nicht zwerchfellschonend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (11. Juni 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin grad heimgekommen! willste reden??


Ja, endlich ist einer da  ... wie schaffe ich es mich von meinem A*****geber loszureissen ? Gestern war ich ihm wieder mal bis ca. 20:30 hörig


----------



## Zilli (11. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bad kreuznach wird eventuell doch erst am samstag sein...morgen abend werden wirs genau wissen


Wenn Sa., muss ich bis 19:00 wieder daheim sein, da eine Einladung vorliegt. 
Notfalls fahre ich allein im Auto hin und wir trennen uns z.B. vor dem Rotenfels (wäre jedoch zum ) und düse ab.

Vllt. ließe sich die Zeitachse durch frühzeitiges Erwachen etwas nach vorne schieben ...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juni 2009)

samstag funzt bei mir leider nicht...geht nur freitags, also morgen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Juni 2009)

Ich werde an euch denken wenn ich im Büro sitze. Have fun.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juni 2009)

ist ziemlich doof....wir wiederholen sobald als möglich 




kreuznach treffpunkt wäre dann um 9:45 beim zilli...


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ist ziemlich doof....wir wiederholen sobald als möglich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ich nicht weis wo Zilli wohnt komme ich zu dir.
Ist 9Uhr ok?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Da ich nicht weis wo Zilli wohnt komme ich zu dir.
> Ist 9Uhr ok?



das passt!


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Es wird sicher nicht zwerchfellschonend.



nee das geht net  ich fall ja schon so vom bike vor lauter atemnot und dann noch dazu lachen? puh...


----------



## Zilli (11. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das passt!


Wieviel simmer'n eigentlich ? 3, oder ist noch jemand dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juni 2009)

ich weiß von niemand


----------



## Meister Alex (12. Juni 2009)

Gude, 
entgegen meinen Gewohnheiten werde ich am Sonntag auch im Taunus sein!
Eventuell sogar vor 13:04 Uhr. Kommt darauf an was die Mitfahrer für eine Zeitvorstellung haben.
Gruß:

Meister Alex


----------



## maverick65 (12. Juni 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Gude,
> entgegen meinen Gewohnheiten werde ich am Sonntag auch im Taunus sein!
> Eventuell sogar vor 13:04 Uhr. Kommt darauf an was die Mitfahrer für eine Zeitvorstellung haben.
> Gruß:
> ...


 
Schön schön. Nett mal wieder mit dir zu fahren. 

Die neue Gabel íst auch schon eingebaut. Also mit´s HT. 

Guggst du: 







Wir werden morgen doch noch eine kleine Tour im Taunus machen: Gabel einfahren und Tom mit seinem fetten Teil beim Hochschieben zugucken, soweit wir ihn treffen. Die Cam wird dabei sein...

Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juni 2009)

wieder zurück, schön wars!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2009)

ist das die Treppe in KH  von der war aber schon mal mehr zu sehen 

Schlamperei


----------



## Meister Alex (12. Juni 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Schön schön. Nett mal wieder mit dir zu fahren.
> 
> Wir werden morgen doch noch eine kleine Tour im Taunus machen: Gabel einfahren und Tom mit seinem fetten Teil beim Hochschieben zugucken, soweit wir ihn treffen. Die Cam wird dabei sein...
> 
> Gruß Mav



Gude,
freu mich auch schon drauf wie Bolle! Sag mal die Gabel is oregenoool awwa nich so nackisch, oder?
Die hast du doch bestimmt schon strippen lassen....
Bin am Sonntag mal auf den ersten "Erfahrungsbericht" gespannt.
Lass uns morsche mal durchläuten.
Bis denne, und Gruß auch an Petra vom
Meister Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ist das die Treppe in KH  von der war aber schon mal mehr zu sehen
> 
> Schlamperei



ja...ist sie...da fühlt sich keiner fürd unkrautjäten verantwortlich 

auch von der lehmberghütte, die spitzkehren...zugewuchert


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2009)

hmmm, ich glaub da müssen wir mal einen Beschwerdebrief schreiben. Wenn ich das nächstemal aus der Schweiz anreise muss das sauber sein, so wie ich es als alter Schweizer kenne


----------



## maverick65 (12. Juni 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Die hast du doch bestimmt schon strippen lassen....
> 
> Meister Alex



Wieso lassen??!! Hassu bei mir schon was mit Aufkleber gesehen? Zumindest nix, was ich ohne großen Aufwand ändern kann. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hmmm, ich glaub da müssen wir mal einen Beschwerdebrief schreiben. Wenn ich das nächstemal aus der Schweiz anreise muss das sauber sein, so wie ich es als alter Schweizer kenne



dann seh mal zu das du bald mal kommst...würd mich freuen...aber zeit mitbringen...wir müssen wein testen


----------



## dschugaschwili (12. Juni 2009)

meinereiner fährt morgen ca. 1000-1015 von sachsenhausen zur hohemark in der hoffnung den 1104er zu kriegen. ein platz im ulle ist frei... man kann die emissionswerte also noch halbieren.


----------



## Zilli (12. Juni 2009)

Guuude,
ich fall gleich ins Koma, hier noch ein paar Bilder vom heutigen Tag aneinandergereiht:


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juni 2009)

Misat ich kann ja immer noch nicht versetzen  Naja dafür sehe ich besser aus


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Juni 2009)

das stimmt! versetzen wird überbewertet.

ich fahre jetzt los...


----------



## Zilli (13. Juni 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> das stimmt! versetzen wird überbewertet.
> ....


ich würd ja zustimmen, weil ich es auch noch nicht kann ... aber an dene zwei Stellen komme ich ohne versetzen ned rum 


dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich fahre jetzt los...


Viel Schbass.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juni 2009)

total überbewertet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2009)

ich glaub die Zweite geht auch ohne  mit ist aber einfacher 

@ lugga: warum hasten bei der Ersten Kehre soweit ausgeholt


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juni 2009)

hab doch nicht weit ausgeholt...bin bissi zu weit gefahren....


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab doch nicht weit ausgeholt...bin bissi zu weit gefahren....



ich weißs wos noch gaaaanz viele gibt 
und da fahr ich im juli hin


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Juni 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> .. aber an dene zwei Stellen komme ich ohne versetzen ned rum



du fährst ne doppelbrücke- beste entschuldigung dies gibt...

meinereiner hat dem ostmärker mal den feldberg gezeigt. das arrogante weisse luder ignoriert jegliche stösse die heute zu finden waren. das wort verblockt scheint ebenjener nicht zu kennen.

das oronsch leuchtet schön in der sonne...


----------



## maverick65 (13. Juni 2009)

Ein geiles Teil.  Meine Bilder sind mal wieder kaum was geworden.  Ich habe wohl noch Einiges zu lernen. 

Tom auf der Felditreppe: 






Tom auf der anderen Felditreppe: 






Tom beim Federweg ausnutzen (225mm):






Petra beim Federweg ausnutzen (180mm)







Gruß Mav


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Juni 2009)

naja, von eineinhalb meter ins flat...

morgen möchte ich auch gerne den 1104er erreichen. start frankfurt 1015, ein platz noch zu besetzen.


----------



## Zilli (14. Juni 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> du fährst ne doppelbrücke- beste entschuldigung dies gibt...


.... nur desdewesche hab ich mir es damals gekaaft ... (Du aach ?)
Schöne Bilder ... vllt. nehm ich meine Große morgen 1304 auch mit ... oder doch die Kleine, diewodaso Filmsche mache kann


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2009)




----------



## Meister Alex (14. Juni 2009)

Ich scharre auch scon mit der Hufe,
aber 1104 pack ich net!
Will mir vorher ja noch was in die Figur drücken......
Gruß
Meister Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Juni 2009)

hätt isch doch den 1104er aach sause lasse...

der hat uns zwar bis auf den feldberg mitgenommen, doch leider hab ich in der feuchten rinne (fallinie von kleinen feldi) einen ast aufgelesen und mir damit das schaltwerk ins hinterrad gedrückt. kette, schaltauge u. schaltwerk gefallen(totalausfall), deemax schwer verwundet. wie der feldherr da geschaut hat, könnte ihr euch sicher vorstellen...
nach kurzer schraub- und jammerpause gings weiter über fux und hader zum geduldigen ulle.
freiherr von drais hätte seine freude am bestgefedersten laufrad im taunus gehabt.

vielen dank an dieser stelle an den rest der betroffenen für die tatkräftige hilfe, das beileid und die saudummen sprüche, die man sich in dieser situation gefallen lassen muss.

pecht, du bist der held des heutigen kurzscharmützels.

so, jetzt will ich aber nur noch frohe botschaft hören!


----------



## xtccc (14. Juni 2009)

genau....nochmal aufrichtigstes Beileid


----------



## Maggo (14. Juni 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hätt isch doch den 1104er aach sause lasse...
> 
> der hat uns zwar bis auf den feldberg mitgenommen, doch leider hab ich in der feuchten rinne (fallinie von kleinen feldi) einen ast aufgelesen und mir damit das schaltwerk ins hinterrad gedrückt. kette, schaltauge u. schaltwerk gefallen(totalausfall), deemax schwer verwundet. wie der feldherr da geschaut hat, könnte ihr euch sicher vorstellen...
> nach kurzer schraub- und jammerpause gings weiter über fux und hader zum geduldigen ulle.
> ...



shit. ich kann mich an eine phase erinnern, da iss mir das am stumpi irgendwie dreimal in riehe passiert. du hast ja gottseidank den ein oder anderen ausweichbock, trotzdem schade, dass es ausgerechnet am jüngsten pferd im stall passieren musste......


----------



## Hopi (14. Juni 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> E
> 
> Tom beim Federweg ausnutzen (225mm):
> 
> ...



Bei welchem Monsterdrop war das denn


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2009)

hat noch mehr auffälle gegeben...beim bruder mußte das große kettenblatt demontiert werden und das mittlere nach biegerei mit zwei schrauben besfestigt werden....so gings bergauf und wenigstens einigermaßen bergab


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Juni 2009)

Tja, die Kettenblattschrauben waren den Urkräften meines Antritts nicht gewachsen. Das mittlere Blatt hat sich angeschlossen und den Dienst quittiert.

1.000 hilfreiche Hände haben dann das große Blatt demontiert und das Mittlere passabel fixiert. Nur mit dem kleinen Blatt ging's dann weiter auf den Feldi.

Bei der Abfahrt war dann nix mehr mit Kurbeln  - die Frequenz  war dann etwas zu ambitioniert. Aber mit genug Schwungmasse geht's auch. 

Dessen ungeachtet war's aber wieder mal 'ne geschmeidige Runde die nach Wiederholung ruft. Eigentlich haben zum Schluß nur noch die Schnittchen gefehlt, aber dafür war in der Kühltasche leider kein Platz mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dessen ungeachtet war's aber wieder mal 'ne geschmeidige Runde die nach Wiederholung ruft. Eigentlich haben zum Schluß nur noch die Schnittchen gefehlt, aber dafür war in der Kühltasche leider kein Platz mehr.



Noch mal ein Danke an den Spender der wunderbar gekühlten Isotonischen Getränke.


----------



## Zilli (14. Juni 2009)

Hier noch ein paar Details von heut. Ich habe mir die Freiheit genommen, an einer Stelle eine künstlerische Marke zu setzen 

Kaffeefahrt zum Sandplacken:










Strassenkinder:



Nach ner halben Stunde hatten wir 57 Cent von vorbeigehenden Spaziergängern im Helm ....

Der Reichenbachtaltrail war oberg****.


----------



## Zilli (14. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Noch mal ein Danke an den Spender der wunderbar gekühlten Isotonischen Getränke.


Stimmt, ganz vergässe


----------



## Zilli (14. Juni 2009)

Zunächst mal mein Beileid.


dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hätt isch doch den 1104er aach sause lasse...
> 
> .... vielen dank an dieser stelle an den rest der betroffenen für die tatkräftige hilfe, das beileid und die saudummen sprüche, die man sich in dieser situation gefallen lassen muss.
> 
> so, jetzt will ich aber nur noch frohe botschaft hören!



Ansonsten sei froh, dass Dir das nicht passiert war, als wir dabei waren ... neben 1000 vielleicht hilfreichen Händen hättest Du Dir wahrscheinlich ebenso viele Sprüche anhören dürfen  ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Juni 2009)

Tausend Sprüche hätten nicht gereicht. 

Hhm, das hört sich nach einen heftigen Schaden an. Gefangene hast du nach deiner Schilderung nicht gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2009)

@Tom: Mein Beileid - Ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen, wie sehr das gerade bei einem neuen "Spielzeug" schmerzt


----------



## pecht (14. Juni 2009)

da lag aber auch nur müll rum. das nächste mal fahren wir da nicht mehr oder gleich ohne schaltwerk is eh total überbewertet: desinteresse schaltwerksast!!!

naja für mich war die tour mit gefühlten 3 (mist wo issen eigentlich die promilletatse am mac?) Restalkohol von gestern nacht auf jeden fall ausreichend. habe mich anschließend für eine abkühlung beim wakesurfen entschieden, leider is nur frissbee spielen in der fahrrinne drauß geworden.
wann steigt die nächste sause?
Freitag? Samstag?


----------



## Zilli (14. Juni 2009)

@ mav + missquax + ? , wo hat's Euch hin verschlagen ? Nach der Wartezeit war klar, dass Ihr nicht mehr am Feldi ward/t (?)


----------



## Zilli (14. Juni 2009)

Upps, wir hatten's doch mit dem Blaustich


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Juni 2009)

Ich sag nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (14. Juni 2009)

Sind mit Alex, Petra und Heiko hoch und bissi runter. 

Halbwegs Schadens frei. Nur Petra hat sich ein paar Kratzer geholt. Die Holzfällerpedalpins verzeihen keinen Fahrfehler. 

Da ich es noch nicht so mit dem Knipsen habe, mal bissi ein auf Video gemacht.

Meister Alex springt ins Flat: 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2071 



Ein Bild ist wohl doch brauchbar. Alex an der "Weißen Mauer": 








Diese kleine Passage hat sich Alex selber gesucht, gesäubert und mit gutem Auge auch gefahren: 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2074

Gruß Mav


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juni 2009)

schöne Tour scheint ihr gehabt zu haben  

besser das Rad hat Federn gelassen als der Biker


----------



## haihoo (14. Juni 2009)

Tscha sach ma auch mein beileid muss wohl an der uhrzeit gelegen haben??? wie verwundet is dee max? bei uns gabs noch 2 platten unn aufm parkplatz ism kollega nach kurzem bordsteincontakt dann noch die kurbel abgefallen. 18°° noch ma hoch
war soo ko das ich soo langsam nach ffm gerollt bin, dass ich zuhaus nich mehr hätte duschen müssen aber schee wars


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2009)

Nix los?
Sind wohl alle abgesoffen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Juni 2009)

so siehts aus! und du- hab gestern versucht dich auf skype zu erreichen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2009)

Ja habe neben dem PC gelegen hatte aber den Ton aus und habe es zu spät gemerkt.
Was macht deine Baustelle?
Hast du auch ein nachher Bild


----------



## xtccc (15. Juni 2009)

würd mich auch mal interessieren, ob die österreichische prinzessin schon operiert wurde ;-)


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Juni 2009)

muss erstmal schauen woher ich speichen, schaltwerk und kette am günstigsten bekomme...
schaltaugen sind geordert.

die treksau hat ganz hämisch gegrinst als ich gestern das halbtote aphex in die workstation geklemmt habe. die wird hoffentlich kommendes we am silbersattel richtig hergenommen. da hat sich wohl auch einiges getan seit meinem letzten besuch
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5912193&postcount=41 
muss da schonmal nach dem rechten sehen, bevor ich die freireiter nach thüringen schleppe. 

in wibe wars heute wohl sehr feucht... deshalb: dahaam bliebbe.


----------



## Zilli (15. Juni 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> würd mich auch mal interessieren, ob die österreichische prinzessin schon operiert wurde ;-)


hach, die arme Sissi, geht's ihr schon wieder besser ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (15. Juni 2009)

Ich denke, dazu muss er sich erst einmal ein paar neue Teile besorgen. Von Sonntag auf Montag ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. 

Immer blöd, wenn einem so die Tour versaut wird. Egal ob neues Rad oder altes. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Zilli (15. Juni 2009)

Guude, 
nicht das mein Kommentar oben falsch verstanden wird; das es (bei der zweiten Ausfahrt) passierte, ist natürlich Pech und, gerade beim gestrigen Wetter, ärgerlich.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2009)

Nach was suchst du denn? Was war denn ursprünglich verbaut?


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Juni 2009)

mein erstes abgerissenes schaltwerk seit anbeginn meiner radelei. das war doch überfällig.
klar, sowas braucht man immer wie ein drittes ei. wichtig ist mir die erfahrung des wochendes bezüglich der funkionalität des ktm. unter dieser erkenntnislage ist der verlust eher zu verschmerzen. ausserdem: selbst schuld, auf der wab wäre mir dies wohl erspart geblieben...

unwahrscheinlich das dies jemand auf lager hat: deemax2009 speichen, schaltwerk saint short, ne leichte+haltbare, shimanokomp. kette, schaltauge aphex.


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Juni 2009)

weiss jemand von einem bashguard für ein 38er kb oder von einer möglichkeit ein 40er aus plexiglas abdrehen zu lassen?


----------



## Zilli (15. Juni 2009)

Hab ich letztens mal in YT gefunden:





[yt=Feldberg]hkaViVbpGF8&NR=1[/yt]

(oder ist das schon alter Tabak ?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Juni 2009)

die filmchen finde ich sehr schön.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2009)

da wird einem ja schwindelig beim zuschauen....und vom zuhören gehen die ohren kaputt

was muß man nehmen um die mukke auszuwählen?

@tom: so so, schön findest die


----------



## Meister Alex (15. Juni 2009)

Gude,
Tom klopp halt ne XT mit nem kurzen Käfig oder ne Saint dran wenns mit den Shiftern passt, ansonsten halt ne X9 von Sram. Für die WAB hätte es allerdings auch ein Puky getan.... Hätte wäre wenn und könnte. Passiert ist halt passiert, machs beste draus auch wenns dumm gelaufen ist. Ärgere dich nicht länger.
Übrigens danke MAV für die Videos und Bilder, da sieht man mal was mein Fahrwerk mit mir für eine Arbeit hat... Muss wohl an den linearen Federelementen liegen, der SAG jedenfalls ist richtig eingestellt. War ja auch alles ins Flat gehüppt......
Gruß Alex


----------



## Meister Alex (15. Juni 2009)

Die Mucke geht doch, naja bissie mehr BPM und passt.
Die erste Strecke ist mir ja auch geläufig aber wo fährt er da zum zweiten mal runter? Ist das der Südhang? Dann steigt der aber komisch ein. Dachte erst er würde die DH nehmen, so lange wie er die Straße runter gerollt ist.
Und nein soo alt sind die noch nicht, Datum sagt April diesen Jahres....
Gruß 
Meister Alex


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2009)

die Musik ist ja mal grauenhaft!


----------



## pecht (15. Juni 2009)

hmmm also ich find den track zum ersten film ganz gut. 

kamaraposition find ich sehr mutig, wenn man bedenkt was mit toms schaltwerk passiert is 

andererseits lag da auch nicht so viel müll rum


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Juni 2009)

@ musikkritiker: geschmackssache! oder vielleicht treffender:

keine ahnung- ruhe bewahren. (meint: einfach mal die fresse halten!)


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> kamaraposition find ich sehr mutig, wenn man bedenkt was mit toms schaltwerk passiert is



Wieso das Schaltwerk ist doch auf der anderen Seite......


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> keine ahnung- ruhe bewahren. (meint: einfach mal die fresse halten!)



es ist und bleibt Technomüll  

keine Widerworte mehr  ich habe eine harte rechte


----------



## pecht (15. Juni 2009)

no comment...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (15. Juni 2009)

das ding ist eine beleidigung für die österreichische majestät !


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2009)

Mag ja sein, aber auch die KuK Monarchie ist Geschichte.


----------



## haihoo (16. Juni 2009)

- der könnt mal das bein aus dem bild nehmen damit man mehr sieht.....
- wie wärs denn mit ner speichenschutzscheibe??
- wie schauts aus, hat denn jemand tagesfreizeit oder wie wärs ma wieder abends?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend,
was geht denn am We so? Ist schon was geplant? Wie wäre es mal wieder mit Bikepark? Ich weiß es ist noch früh in der Woche, aber besser früh als nie, oder wie war das?! ;-)
Gruß


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2009)

bei mir geht nächstes wochenden nix, bin strohwittwer und babysitter


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Juni 2009)

Ich kann auch nicht!


----------



## Zilli (16. Juni 2009)

Wenn am Samstag was geht, dann mal ne xx-Tour über mind. 3 Std. netto um den Flughafen wg. Kondition (hab's nötig). Sonntag geht jedenfalls nix.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2009)

XX wollen wir am Donnerstag machen..rund um den airport


----------



## Maggo (16. Juni 2009)

donnerstag klappt bei mir nicht, samstag wäre evtl ne option....evtl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (16. Juni 2009)

...hmmm... bin mit Kollegen am Do. nördlich von Stuttgart... wir sollten so gegen 16-17 Uhr zurück sein ... wann startet Ihr denn ca. von N-I aus ?
Würde ggf. nach N-I kommen oder man trifft sich an der Gafferbrücke.


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Juni 2009)

Wann könntest du denn?


----------



## Zilli (16. Juni 2009)

Guuude,


Maggo schrieb:


> donnerstag klappt bei mir nicht, samstag wäre evtl ne option....evtl.


selbst wenn Do abend klappt, wäre Sa. wahrscheinlich auch noch drin; schaun mer mal .


----------



## Zilli (16. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wann könntest du denn?


Wenn ich zurück bin, könnte ich (nach der Umkleide) in einer Std. in N-I sein. Ich schlage vor, ich melde mich, wenn wir Sinsheim hinter uns haben. Ab da kann ich besser abschätzen, wann ich zurück bin. Dann sehen wir waidär... 
wann wolltet ihr eigentlich von N-I starten ? 18:00 oder früher ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Juni 2009)

18Uhr


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2009)

und wenns bissi später ist macht auch nix...das maincafe hat ja lange genug auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (16. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 18Uhr


schon mal o.k., ich meld mich von unterwegs ... ggf. via Konferenzschaltung


----------



## Zilli (16. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und wenns bissi später ist macht auch nix...das maincafe hat ja lange genug auf


ach ja, Geld auch noch einpacken....
... morgen zu Hibike neues Innenlager holen...
... noch ne Kleinigkeit wg. Geb. der Mitarbeiterin holen...
... dann 1930 zur Schule wg. Wahlpflichtgedöns vom Sohnemann...
... danach Innenlager einbauen...
morsche wird's ned langweilig


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. Juni 2009)

aktueller fernsehtip:

n24 zeigt einen test mit baumarkträdern auf der downhillstrecke. jetzt gleich nach der werbung.


----------



## Meister Alex (17. Juni 2009)

War das der, mit Rob. J und Leander Angerer in einem bayrischen Bikepark?
Da gabs mal was mit nem Bulls Rad. Super objektiver Test.......
Gruß Alex


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> War das der, mit Rob. J und Leander Angerer in einem bayrischen Bikepark?
> Da gabs mal was mit nem Bulls Rad. Super objektiver Test.......
> Gruß Alex



Genau der wars ;-) Der Rocky Teamfahrer mit nem Rocky gegen nen 0815 Baumarktbike von Bulls.

Ist ja fast wie die Fox 40 mit ner Starrgabel zu vergleichen


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2009)

Was erwartest Du von Reportagen dieser Sendergruppe


----------



## Meister Alex (17. Juni 2009)

Danke Hopi,
du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Kirch- Media halt..... Einen Beitrag in der gesamten Sendergruppe verwursten damit möglichst alle Zielgruppen den Mist samt der Werbepausen sehen.
Gruß
Meister Alex


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2009)

Zumal der Bericht doch schon einige Jährchen auf dem Buckel hat. Wie lange ist Rob J. schon nicht mehr bei RM sondern bei Canyon?

Aber egal - warum sich darüber Gedanken machen? IMHO ist's die Zeit gar nicht Wert, darüber einen weiteren Gedanken zu verschwenden.

Ausserdem haben wir mit unseren materialmordenden Touren von letzten WE genug aufzuarbeiten.


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2009)

man man man, eben habe ich jeden schokoriegel und jedes schnitzel gemerkt...und trotz gefühlter 0,01 km/h pro stunde hab ich es nicht bis auf den feldi geschafft...ich glaub ich kauf mir nen motorrad^^


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2009)

Elektrobike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Elektrobike



nee das ist nix...ach am besten ich kauf nix und futter weiter


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> man man man, eben habe ich jeden schokoriegel und jedes schnitzel gemerkt...und trotz gefühlter 0,01 km/h pro stunde hab ich es nicht bis auf den feldi geschafft...ich glaub ich kauf mir nen motorrad^^



ist doch ein anfang 




habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee das ist nix...ach am besten ich kauf nix und futter weiter



oder eben so


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ist doch ein anfang



ach ich weiß ja auch das wenn ich jetzt einwenig am ball bleiben würde es relativ schnell wieder besser werden würde....wenn das wörtchen wenn nicht wäre


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

he HKN nicht schummeln


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> he HKN nicht schummeln



och hopi...muss ich doch...bei dem strafgewicht was mir die FIA  aufgebrummt hat geht es nicht anders.


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

was soll ich denn sagen


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> was soll ich denn sagen



na zwischen dir und mir liegen wahrscheinlich 50 kg


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

ja ja, das sagst Du jetzt so


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2009)

mußt doch nur wieder mit uns fahren...sehen wieviel spaß das macht, deinen spaß wiederfinden und dann ist alles halb so schlimm...was meinst was wir heute wieder gelacht haben....


und jetz gehts in die heia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ja ja, das sagst Du jetzt so



nee das weiß ich


----------



## Zilli (18. Juni 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach ich weiß ja auch das wenn ich jetzt einwenig am ball bleiben würde es relativ schnell wieder besser werden würde....wenn das wörtchen (zensiert) nicht wäre


Streich es aus Deinem Wortschatz (hab schon mal angefangen )
Wie Uwe schon sagte, Spaß wiederfinden und vllt. nicht gleich den Gipfel erklimmen wollen (ich weiss es geht um's bergab), sondern vllt. auf Strecke, quasi xx machen (wovon hier nur unter der Hand geredet wird )


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

Na warte wenn ich wieder fit bin


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mußt doch nur wieder mit uns fahren...sehen wieviel spaß das macht, deinen spaß wiederfinden und dann ist alles halb so schlimm...was meinst was wir heute wieder gelacht haben....
> 
> 
> und jetz gehts in die heia



GN8 - na aktuell würds mir wohl eher keinen spaß machen...


----------



## Zilli (18. Juni 2009)

Hi, 
bin auch zurück und einigermaßen "ausgetobt".

So viele Umwege sinn mer gar ned gefahr'n, wenn mer mol guggd (ohne meine An- und Abfahrt). Es war eigentlisch nur ein Umweg .


----------



## haihoo (19. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Elektrobike



sooo eins?? Illegal!! man beachte den 2. Radnabenmotor vorm tretlager!! nix mehr shutteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haihoo (19. Juni 2009)

http://bernd.sluka.de/Fotos/Spezi2008/p4260018.html
ich vergaß....


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2009)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee das ist nix...ach am besten ich kauf nix und futter weiter



Genau, kaufen brauchste erst mal nix, hast ja schon ein Bike  nur nutzen musste das. Und Essen ist wichtig, ganz ohne gehts nämlich auch nicht 

Mich würde es übrigends auch freuen wenn wir mal wieder zusammen fahren würden


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Juni 2009)

Hier ein paar Bilder von unserem Ritt in Winterberg... Wetter: perfekt! Bikepark: nicht überfüllt! Stimmung: perfekt!
Ich kann nur sagen ich bin froh das XTCCCCCC und ich uns getraut haben zu fahren, auch wenn die Wettervorhersage eher mäßig gut war


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2009)

wann wart ihr denn da?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Juni 2009)

Gestern. War ne ziemlich spontane Geschichte....und dafür umso geiler


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2009)

Sabine wollte auch erst mit Alex dort hin, hatten uns aber auf den Wetterbericht verlassen  
Na ja DH/Taunus war auch ganz schön, da ich ja  shuttle war, konnten die es krachen lassen.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juni 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Gestern. War ne ziemlich spontane Geschichte....und dafür umso geiler


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Juni 2009)

Hier gibts auch noch ein paar Fotos vom letzten Wochenende...

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Juni 2009)

hier ist ja gar nix mehr los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Juni 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> hier ist ja gar nix mehr los



Mach doch mal was los!


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Juni 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> hier ist ja gar nix mehr los



Was ist denn für ein link in deiner Signatur?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was ist denn für ein link in deiner Signatur?



das sind die angekündigten zaghaften versuche einer homepage. läuft noch nicht 100%ig aber ich arbeite dran...


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Juni 2009)




----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2009)

sieht doch schon sehr gut aus


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Juni 2009)

Kommt noch jemand?


----------



## pecht (23. Juni 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> das sind die angekündigten zaghaften versuche einer homepage. läuft noch nicht 100%ig aber ich arbeite dran...



gefällt!  sieht nach iweb aus?!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Juni 2009)

Korrekt!


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Juni 2009)

ich bin beeindruckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Juni 2009)

Coole Seite.


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Juni 2009)

ich hab doch immer gasacht unser spanakel ist ein ganz fixer! respekt, alter hacker.


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. Juni 2009)

Hi HotRod, klasse Webseite!!

Allerdings die Seite mit der Videogalerie dauert schon recht lange zu laden und erfordert ein wenig Geduld... Ansonsten freu ich mich schon, dort die nächsten Schandtaten der freireitenden Gravitationsbiker nachverfolgen zu können.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2009)

coole Site ... dieses Jahr wäre Flims Laax ein lohnender Abstecher  da kann man auch mal bei mir wohnen und ist in 1:15 Stunden da


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> coole Site ... dieses Jahr wäre Flims Laax ein lohnender Abstecher  da kann man auch mal bei mir wohnen und ist in 2 Stunden da



Wann?  Mir fällt spontan eine Fahrgemeinschaft ein, lehn dich also nicht allzuweit aus dem Fenster.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2009)

also ich habe platz für 4 wen die kuscheln wollen 2 + 2 ansonsten gibt es bestimmt auch ein Apartement in Laax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (24. Juni 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hi HotRod, klasse Webseite!!
> 
> Allerdings die Seite mit der Videogalerie dauert schon recht lange zu laden und erfordert ein wenig Geduld... Ansonsten freu ich mich schon, dort die nächsten Schandtaten der freireitenden Gravitationsbiker nachverfolgen zu können.



An der Sache mit den Videos arbeite ich noch...ich muss da halt noch ein bissl rumtüfteln. Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Blumen 
Gruß
marco


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2009)

@Hot Rod:  das sieht doch sehr gut aus...ich vermisse aber noch ne block,
schau doch mal beim Bernd (rockriders)
so nen block, bissi als tourentagebuch aufgezogen kommt bestimmt gut.... 


da schau man mal nen tag nicht rein und schon gibts ne webseite


----------



## Hot Rod1 (24. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Hot Rod:  das sieht doch sehr gut aus...ich vermisse aber noch ne block,
> schau doch mal beim Bernd (rockriders)
> so nen block, bissi als tourentagebuch aufgezogen kommt bestimmt gut....
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Blog ist in arbeit...

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Juni 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> also ich habe platz für 4 wen die kuscheln wollen 2 + 2 ansonsten gibt es bestimmt auch ein Apartement in Laax



Bei der zu erwartenden Geräuschkulisse ist ein "Kuscheln" nicht zu erwarten.  Wie ist's denn um die lokalen Waldbestände bestellt?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2009)

frag nicht lange, termin muß ausgemacht werden


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Juni 2009)

Bin dabei!!!!!

Sagt mir wann.
Sagt mir wo.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bin dabei!!!!!
> 
> Sagt mir wann.
> Sagt mir wo.



in der schweiz..in jedem fall über der baumgrenze

nen lift sollte auch in der nähe sein....


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> in der schweiz..in jedem fall über der baumgrenze
> 
> nen lift sollte auch in der nähe sein....



Ach ne du schon wieder mit deiner Baumgrenze.
Ich fahre überall nicht so wie du......


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2009)

nase!


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2009)

Hier und hier und es hat auch Bäume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2009)

hauptsache irgendwo ganz hoch


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Juni 2009)

Vergiss das Runter nicht. Das ist wichtig.


----------



## maverick65 (25. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was ist denn für ein link in deiner Signatur?




Eine kleine feine Seite hat er da aufgebaut.  Sicher ausbaufähig. 

Tip von meiner Seite: nicht gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz so viele Bilder von gleichem Charakter/Motiv. Weniger ist manchmal mehr. 
Und wenn du Sequenzen haben willst, nimm mich mal mit (bei mir dauerts fotophieren aber bissi länger=bin-noch-am-üben=öfters-mal-wieder-hochschieben-für-gutes-Bild) oder für richtig klasse Bilder fragst du mal Hopi.

Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Eine kleine feine Seite hat er da aufgebaut.  Sicher ausbaufähig.
> 
> Tip von meiner Seite: nicht gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz so viele Bilder von gleichem Charakter/Motiv. Weniger ist manchmal mehr.
> Und wenn du Sequenzen haben willst, nimm mich mal mit (bei mir dauerts fotophieren aber bissi länger=bin-noch-am-üben=öfters-mal-wieder-hochschieben-für-gutes-Bild) oder für richtig klasse Bilder fragst du mal Hopi.
> ...



der hopi kann doch nicht fotografieren..sind doch alles nur gerüchte das er fotograf ist...hab noch keine fotos von ihm gesehen


----------



## Hot Rod1 (25. Juni 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Eine kleine feine Seite hat er da aufgebaut.  Sicher ausbaufähig.
> 
> Tip von meiner Seite: nicht gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz so viele Bilder von gleichem Charakter/Motiv. Weniger ist manchmal mehr.
> Und wenn du Sequenzen haben willst, nimm mich mal mit (bei mir dauerts fotophieren aber bissi länger=bin-noch-am-üben=öfters-mal-wieder-hochschieben-für-gutes-Bild) oder für richtig klasse Bilder fragst du mal Hopi.
> ...



Danke für die Tipps, ich gebe dir recht das es zu viele Bilder gleichen Charakters sind...aber es ist ja erst der Anfang.
Das Angebot mit den Sequenzen nehme ich gerne an. Müssen wie uns nur mal abstimmen 
Gruss 
Marco


----------



## maverick65 (25. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der hopi kann doch nicht fotografieren..sind doch alles nur gerüchte das er fotograf ist...hab noch keine fotos von ihm gesehen


 


Och........ähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhm, öhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... zumindest habe ich schon 1-2 gute Bilder von ihm gesehen. 

@ Hopi: es ist ein METZ mecablitz 54 MZ-3 geworden. Nun brauche ich noch einen passenden Schuh=nochmal-Kohle-ausgeben. 


Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2009)

@mav: mit nem schwarzenn handschuh wärs perfekt gewesen


----------



## maverick65 (25. Juni 2009)

DER Handschuh ist mein geringstes Problem. 
Erst einmal die richtige Lampe für so einen Quatsch finden. Ja keine "normale" Taschenlampe verwenden. Mit so einem Ding kannst du nicht wirklich ausschließen, das du doch mal in Richtung Objektiv blendest:


----------



## Zilli (25. Juni 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> DER Handschuh ist mein geringstes Problem.
> Erst einmal die richtige Lampe für so einen Quatsch finden. Ja keine "normale" Taschenlampe verwenden. Mit so einem Ding kannst du nicht wirklich ausschließen, das du doch mal in Richtung Objektiv blendest:




keine Ausreden: Nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> DER Handschuh ist mein geringstes Problem.
> Erst einmal die richtige Lampe für so einen Quatsch finden. Ja keine "normale" Taschenlampe verwenden. Mit so einem Ding kannst du nicht wirklich ausschließen, das du doch mal in Richtung Objektiv blendest:



da gibts doch so ein paar lichtkünstler...die machen damit die tollsten sachen..weiß jetzt nicht wie sie heißen


----------



## Zilli (25. Juni 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps, ich gebe dir recht das es zu viele Bilder gleichen Charakters sind...aber es ist ja erst der Anfang.
> Das Angebot mit den Sequenzen nehme ich gerne an. Müssen wie uns nur mal abstimmen
> Gruss
> Marco


Sehr . Beim Homepage-Basteln vergeht die Zeit, wie wenchse fliechs, oder ? 

Nebenbei, mach doch mal nen dicken fetten schwarzen Balken über Pic-Nr. 9674 ....
das ist dem bedauernswerten Kerl doch bestimmt peinlich ....


----------



## Meister Alex (26. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da gibts doch so ein paar lichtkünstler...die machen damit die tollsten sachen..weiß jetzt nicht wie sie heißen



Meinst du vielleicht Sonne, Mond und Sterne?!

Gruß 
Meister Alex


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Juni 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Nebenbei, mach doch mal nen dicken fetten schwarzen Balken über Pic-Nr. 9674 ....
> das ist dem bedauernswerten Kerl doch bestimmt peinlich ....



Der hat doch schon einen schwarzen Balken, der ist nur etwas zu hoch...


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da gibts doch so ein paar lichtkünstler...die machen damit die tollsten sachen..weiß jetzt nicht wie sie heißen


 

Meinst Du LICHTFAKTOR ???


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Meinst Du LICHTFAKTOR ???



genau die meinte ich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. Juni 2009)

Hoi Lugxx

hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2009)

... da fährt man ja immer dran vorbei Richtung Süden


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Juni 2009)

Harte Männer


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Harte Männer



immer schön den sattel oben lassen  und diese farben von den klamotten...


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Juni 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> immer schön den sattel oben lassen  und diese farben von den klamotten...



Ist was für die style Polizei.


----------



## maverick65 (26. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Harte Männer




Da sind wir Federwegsverwöhnten doch zu richtigen Weicheiern geworden. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Harte Männer



und alles im sitzen gefahrn....faules pack


----------



## Zilli (26. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Harte Männer


Wahhhnsinn, ansonsten bei 4:28 gibts den Beweis: Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit
(nur Scheibenbremsen war'n wohl noch nich so verbreitet )


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Juni 2009)

was für ein schmerzhaftes dokument.


----------



## Maggo (27. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Harte Männer



geile schlüsselstellen..... und wenn ich das material so sehe bin ich echt froh später angefangen zu haben. denne geht ja echt alles kaputt, von reifenhaftung gaaaanz zu schweigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Harte Männer



Musste es mir doch noch mal anschauen, 

Ich denke die meisten der "harten Männer" sind jetzt Mädchen


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. Juni 2009)

o.o.t.:
der arme tom funkt im langsamsten wlan sachsens und möchte sich auf diesem wege für alle kommunikationsunannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Juni 2009)

Armer Bub, sogar die Versuche der telefonischen Kontaktaufnahme scheiterten. Zumindest scheint die Versorgung mit den Grundnahrungsmitteln gesichert.


----------



## Jeronimo (30. Juni 2009)

AAAAAHHHHHHHHH meine Fox 36 ausm Enduro ist verstorben nach Roadgap.Zumindest die Kartusche.Hat noh einer ne KArtusche für ne 36??? Baujahr ist egal????? Unmenschlich dringend da ich am Montag in die Alpeln fahre.HILFE!!!!!!


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juni 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> o.o.t.:
> der arme tom funkt im langsamsten wlan sachsens und möchte sich auf diesem wege für alle kommunikationsunannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen...



Und das trotz "Protzofon".


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. Juni 2009)

im telekom hotspot muss man sich neuerdings jedesmal einloggen. im gegenzug ist das wlan hurtig wie ein 56k anschluss...
unabhängig von mac od. protzo (dieses hat mit 3G noch die rasanteste lösung).


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Juni 2009)

Im Notfall musst du dir eben wieder Brieftauben anschaffen.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Im Notfall musst du dir eben wieder Brieftauben anschaffen.



brieftauben wurden in den letzten 30 Jahren klar unterschätzt  - nur zum chatten sind sie suboptimal


----------



## xtccc (1. Juli 2009)

morgen früh um 10:00 Start nach Winterberg...wer sich anschließen will....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> morgen früh um 10:00 Start nach Winterberg...wer sich anschließen will....



 ja sag mal...die kennen dich doch schon mit namen...

kann leider nicht


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2009)

Noch Wein da


----------



## xtccc (1. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja sag mal...die kennen dich doch schon mit namen...
> 
> kann leider nicht



eigentlich hab ich schon ein zelt unterm roadgap und wohne da !


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2009)

Ist das nicht etwas anstrengend immer den Berg hochschieben  Das Roadgap ist ja ganz nett, aber es gibt doch noch viel mehr


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ist das nicht etwas anstrengend immer den Berg hochschieben  Das Roadgap ist ja ganz nett, aber es gibt doch noch viel mehr



na dann drück ich dir morgen (noch 11 minuten) mal die daumen. mach auch extra wegen dir die WABs morgen abend unsicher


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mach auch extra wegen dir die WABs morgen abend unsicher



ich dachte mir schon das Du vorarbeitest  ich sitze aber auch auf der Rolle  

was ein Glück gibt es Snowboard Videos bei Freecaster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich dachte mir schon das Du vorarbeitest  ich sitze aber auch auf der Rolle
> 
> was ein Glück gibt es Snowboard Videos bei Freecaster



hatte schon gelesen das du auf die rolle gekommen bist...heute wars mir zu warm, aber morgen muss ich...sonst wird das nie was...*lach*...ok wird es eh nie, aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

Wir schaffen das schon


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2009)

mal schauen...GN8


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2009)

Ich drück euch die Daumen


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

Also Du hast noch etwas Schonzeit . Der  Bruch verheilt gut, aber  2 Wochen will die Ärztin ihm noch geben bevor die Drähte raus dürfen.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2009)

hmm, für mich gut - für dich weniger.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2009)

na dan kannst du ja noch 2 Wochen einen auf Rolle machen  welches Rad hast du eigentlich eingespannt, das mit dem vielen Federweg


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, für mich gut - für dich weniger.



ist doch super gelaufen, die 2 Wochen will die Ärztin zur Sicherheit noch warten. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> na dan kannst du ja noch 2 Wochen einen auf Rolle machen  welches Rad hast du eigentlich eingespannt, das mit dem vielen Federweg



Sabines altes Chaka haben wir eingebaut. Und die 2 Wochen werde ich auch überleben.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2009)

ein neues bike wäre toll, oder wenigstens ne federgabel die federt *lach* irgendwie funktioniert die nicht richtig...glaub ich jedenfalls...naja für WABs eh net so wichtig...


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

Keine Angst, wenn wir in 2 Wochen anfangen mit dem fahren, werden es eh nur WABs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Keine Angst, wenn wir in 2 Wochen anfangen mit dem fahren, *werden es eh nur WABs*



WABHopi


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

lach nicht


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2009)

genau ist ernst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

tschuldigung ist mir so 'rausgerutscht


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2009)

ja ja


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja ja



Naja, ich geb' ja schon zu, dass mir das gerade Heute irgendwie auf der Zunge lag


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2009)

Aber nicht die Fingerchen einklemmen


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

Warum gerade heute?


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2009)

WapHopi ... Ist das die Steigerungsform von WABbenutzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2009)

dem wahltho liegt, genau wie dir hopi, immer so ein spruch auf den lippen. aber man will sich ja besser verkaufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Warum gerade heute?



Na weil 'nen alter Bekannter wieder aufgetaucht ist 



mzaskar schrieb:


> WapHopi ... Ist das die Steigerungsform von WABbenutzer



.. eigentlich war das doch WABtho 



P.S: Ich geh' mal lieber wieder nach nebenan, sonst gibt es gleich wieder einen Anschi$$ weil im FR-Fred geplauscht wird


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> P.S: Ich geh' mal lieber wieder nach nebenan, sonst gibt es gleich wieder einen Anschi$$ weil im FR-Fred geplauscht wird



kein ding, können gerne bei mir vorstellig werden und sich beschweren ;-)


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> P.S: Ich geh' mal lieber wieder nach nebenan, sonst gibt es gleich wieder einen Anschi$$ weil im FR-Fred geplauscht wird




Wer sollte sich denn hier aufregen  ist doch Allgemeingut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kein ding, können gerne bei mir vorstellig werden und sich beschweren ;-)



 Ohje, die Armen - Du bist doch auch als Kind in den Zaubertrank gefallen


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Juli 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kein ding, können gerne bei mir vorstellig werden und sich beschweren ;-)



Beschwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

Genau, sollte sich jemand hier aufregen lege ich Stöcke auf den Freireiter.  Mir gehen diese ganzen MTBler eh auf den Sack, bin schließlich nur Wanderer


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Beschwer



hihi, wart nur ab bis wir uns mal wieder sehen, da bekommste nen bluterguss am erklärstein ins ohr gedrückt


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Beschwer



Komm doch komm doch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Genau, sollte sich jemand hier aufregen lege ich Stöcke auf den Freireiter.  Mir gehen diese ganzen MTBler eh auf den Sack, bin schließlich nur Wanderer



Genau: Radwanderer


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hihi, wart nur ab bis wir uns mal wieder sehen, da bekommste nen bluterguss am erklärstein ins ohr gedrückt



den gibt es doch nicht mehr


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau: Radwanderer



Ich dreh nur am Rad


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Juli 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hihi, wart nur ab bis wir uns mal wieder sehen, da bekommste nen bluterguss am erklärstein ins ohr gedrückt





las dich lieber mal wieder sehen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Komm doch komm doch



Du bist verletzt da darf ich dir nix tun!


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2009)

Neee er ist ein Rad*roller*


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du bist verletzt da darf ich dir nix tun!



pahh traust dich nur nicht weil Du von meiner harten Rechten gehört hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich dreh nur am Rad



Nen grosses Hoffentlich


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

26"


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> den gibt es doch nicht mehr



wer soll denn den wacker weg geräumt haben? der hat doch locker mehrere hundert kilo gewogen...


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

ok lass es mich anders ausdrücken, wenn Du Ihn fahren willst ist die Landung die kleinste Sorge die Du haben musst


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> pahh traust dich nur nicht weil Du von meiner harten Rechten gehört hast



Ist das die mit Draht?


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> las dich lieber mal wieder sehen.



*gg* ach ich hab ja früher schon immer bergauf gejammert...aber aktuell ist echt brutal...wobei wahrscheinlich wärs viel ruhiger als früher, da ich keine luft zum jammern hätte *lachweg*


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ist das die mit Draht?



Genau 

das ist das Kunststoffmantel-Stahlgeschoss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ist das die mit Draht?



Aktuelle Ja, demnächst ist es wohl dann die Linke *duckundwech*


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2009)

beim hopi ist das natürlich immer möglich...wie funktioniert eigentlich aktuell das arbeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

ok am Cintiq ist es etwas schwerer, aber fotografiert habe ich  schon 5 Tage nach der OP


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Neee er ist ein Rad*roller*



wenn überhaupt eine Rad-Rolle  obwohl ich mehr etwas von einer Schlummerrolle habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ok am Cintiq ist es etwas schwerer,...



Hapert etwas mit der Feinmotorik?


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2009)

hihi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

Dem Mädel in dem kurzen Rock hätte ich auch gerne über die Strasse geholfen


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2009)

oh, gerade gesehen ich war im falschen Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

Also diese Art von Beiträge kann ich echt nicht im Freireiter dulden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also diese Art von Beiträge kann ich echt nicht im Freireiter dulden



... zutiefst moralisch verwerflich 

Hopi, Hopi Reiter, wenn er fällt dann schreit er


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... zutiefst moralisch verwerflich
> 
> Hopi, Hopi Reiter, wenn er fällt dann schreit er



laut Aussage Ratte, war es mehr ein stöhnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2009)

... vllt. hat die Radde da ja auch was verwechselt


----------



## maverick65 (4. Juli 2009)

Langeweile: 

























Gruß Mav


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Juli 2009)

sind das gruben lampen, du wilderschrecker?


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Juli 2009)

man ist es beim biken warm...aber langsam wirds besser *freu*


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Juli 2009)

auch ohne zu biken ist es mir viel zu warm.

hkn, - respekt!


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Juli 2009)

na wer mal wieder mit den freireitern frei reiten will  muss was tun...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juli 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na wer mal wieder mit den freireitern frei reiten will  muss was tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (4. Juli 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> man ist es beim biken warm...aber langsam wirds besser *freu*


 

*WIESO???*

Heute war es doch deutlich erträglicher als gestern. 

Petra hat selber für eine Abkühlung gesorgt.  :














Was man für so einen Sch... alles mit sich rumschleppt??!!  :







@ Hopi: kann es sein, das ich die Brennweite vom Slaveblitz hätte mehr Richtung Zoom stellen sollen (nicht nur 33mm wie an der Knipse sondern 70 oder mehr)?


Gruß Mav


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juli 2009)

Sag mal, was hast du denn da für eine Ausrüstung dabei? Kommst du da eigentlich noch selbst zum Fahren? 

Mir ist mittlerweile sogar das Mitführen einer Ixus zuviel.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Juli 2009)

@mav: schöne bilder...die werden immer besser

und man sieht schön das fahrer/in fast nicht nassgespritzt wird


----------



## maverick65 (4. Juli 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sag mal, was hast du denn da für eine Ausrüstung dabei? Kommst du da eigentlich noch selbst zum Fahren?
> 
> Mir ist mittlerweile sogar das Mitführen einer Ixus zuviel.



Freireiter-mäßig-easy-mit-Shuttlebus-im-Taunus hoch schleppe ich schon einen fetten Rucksack mit mir rum. Saftyjacket, Knieschoner und Helm + Camgedöns im Rucksack (knapp 10Kg). Der zieht schon heftig auf dem letzten Stück zum Feldi. Danach wird er ja ein bischen leichter. 

Heute war ich auch mal wieder mit dem Fully (irgendwas um die 21 Kg) unterwegs...
Es wurde auch nur eine Weichei-Tour: schlappe 14 Km (nur 1x Bus-Shuttle)

Ich übe gerade viel mit der cam, ich lerne gerade eine Menge. 


@Lugxx: sie wurde nass. heftig! beim räder im auto einpacken hat sie erst mal ihre schlappen gewechselt und ist mit einem nassen sitz heme angekommen...

Danke für das Lob

Gruß Mav


----------



## Meister Alex (5. Juli 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> @Lugxx: sie wurde nass. heftig! beim räder im auto einpacken hat sie erst mal ihre schlappen gewechselt und ist mit einem nassen sitz heme angekommen...
> 
> Danke für das Lob
> 
> Gruß Mav



Kein Wunder,
du hast die arme Petra bestimmt 10 mal durch den Bach geschickt!
Gruß, Meister Alex


----------



## pecht (5. Juli 2009)

hmm respekt, aber buttshot is immer recht langweilig und biltz im bild kommt auch net so gut.

ich bin bei weitem kein profi, aber hier mal ein link http://scew.de/frameset.htm da gibts viele tolle bilder zum gucken und lesen wie es gehen kann...


----------



## MissQuax (5. Juli 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> hmm respekt, aber buttshot is immer recht langweilig und biltz im bild kommt auch net so gut.
> 
> ich bin bei weitem kein profi, aber hier mal ein link http://scew.de/frameset.htm da gibts viele tolle bilder zum gucken und lesen wie es gehen kann...



Ich weiß zwar nicht was ein buttshot ist, aber du hast wohl gleich 2 Dinge nicht verstanden:

1. Wir haben genug Bilder ohne Ausrüstung (Blitz) im Bild, das 3. Foto wurde lediglich hier mit gepostet um zu zeigen, daß mav sich extra die Mühe gemacht und einen externen Blitz samt Stativ mitgeschleppt hat. 

2. Wir sind genausowenig wie du Profis (und dafür gefallen mir - und vielen anderen auch - unsere Fotos ganz gut). Wir sind Biker, die auch mal gerne Fotos machen - mehr nicht!

Wenn du hier Profi-Fotos sehen möchtest, wende dich doch bitte mal an hopi!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Juli 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht was ein buttshot ist, aber du hast wohl gleich 2 Dinge nicht verstanden:
> 
> 1. Wir haben genug Bilder ohne Ausrüstung (Blitz) im Bild, das 3. Foto wurde lediglich hier mit gepostet um zu zeigen, daß mav sich extra die Mühe gemacht und einen externen Blitz samt Stativ mitgeschleppt hat.
> 
> ...



Ich mag eure Fotos sehr und kann nur sagen (auch wenn ich kein Profi bin), dass man eine qualitative Weiterentwicklung sieht 

Also weiter so 

Gruß,
HR1


----------



## Hopi (5. Juli 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> hmm respekt, aber buttshot is immer recht langweilig und biltz im bild kommt auch net so gut.
> 
> ich bin bei weitem kein profi, aber hier mal ein link http://scew.de/frameset.htm da gibts viele tolle bilder zum gucken und lesen wie es gehen kann...



buttshots, hast Du auch bei Pro-Aufnahmen, vielleicht könnte man an der Perspektive noch arbeiten, aber er will mit den Bildern ja kein Geld verdienen. Bilder zu bewerten ist eh eine verdammt heikle Sache, 10 Leute 10 Meinungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2009)

und es geht ums biken nicht ums knipsen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Juli 2009)

Wenn's reicht, meistens sind 12 Meinungen bei 9 Leuten.

Es ist ohnehin schwer die Action oder das Gelände so wiederzugeben wie es auf einen wirkt. Und bis es passt sind unzählige Versuche notwendig, wer von uns Hobbybikern hat dazu die Geduld? Freuen wir uns also über die stimmungsvollen Pics (und die trockenen Füße) und mäkeln nicht an Sachen die wir auch nicht anders hinkriegen.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2009)

Chicken


----------



## Zilli (5. Juli 2009)

Schon top, mav 

ich wünscht, ich hätt mal nen "Entfesselblitzgedönszubehör" ... oder Zeit mich damit zu befassen.


----------



## pecht (6. Juli 2009)

sorry sorry sorry so hab ich das nicht gemeint. ich wollte doch nur einen hinweis geben wo man sich super input holen kann. das die fotos mit sehr viel aufwand verbunden sind ist mir klar. habs ja selbst lang genug versucht....


----------



## a.nienie (6. Juli 2009)

so'n schwulen blitz hätten wir gestern auch gebrauchen können.
so bäume sind ja praktisch... aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (6. Juli 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> so'n schwulen blitz hätten wir gestern auch gebrauchen können.
> so bäume sind ja praktisch... aber...



Stimmt, andererseits hat sich meine kleine Kompaktdigi - nebst Ross und Reiter - imho ganz tapfer an der Wernertanne geschlagen: 













Mehr im Album.


----------



## maverick65 (6. Juli 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> andererseits hat sich meine kleine Kompaktdigi - nebst Ross und Reiter - imho ganz tapfer an der Wernertanne geschlagen:
> 
> Mehr im Album.



Sehe ich auch so. Nicht jeder will und kann einen riesen Aufwand betreiben. Und auch mit "nur" Digiknipse gemachte Bilder gehören genau hier her. Man sieht doch den Spaß, den man da und dort hatte. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## pecht (6. Juli 2009)

so und wann fährt jetzt wer und wo?

hätte lust freitag und oder samstag zu fahren


----------



## Hopi (6. Juli 2009)

Sonntag Beerfelden


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sonntag Beerfelden



Du?


----------



## Hopi (7. Juli 2009)

Na logisch ich  einer muss doch meine Frau triezen sonst wird das ja nie etwas mit ihr


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juli 2009)

hätte es nicht den tick kühler werden können ohne gleich alles nass zu machen? ich bin doch trocken-boden-fahrer  - das wirft mich zurück...


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juli 2009)

so ne richtige fango packung ist in unserem alter gut für die haut


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so ne richtige fango packung ist in unserem alter gut für die haut



 vielleicht in deinem - in meinem "jugendlichen"  alter braucht man sowas noch nicht...


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juli 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> vielleicht in deinem - in meinem "jugendlichen"  alter braucht man sowas noch nicht...



hab mir grad nochmal ein paar bilder von dir aus südtirol angeschaut, du bist doch älter als ich...seh ich auf den ersten blick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab mir grad nochmal ein paar bilder von dir aus südtirol angeschaut, du bist doch älter als ich...seh ich auf den ersten blick



hab ich auch vor kurzem mal wieder...das war schon cool, besonders einmal das eis danach


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juli 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hab ich auch vor kurzem mal wieder...das war schon cool, besonders einmal das eis danach



12.9. anreise 18.9 abreise


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 12.9. anreise 18.9 abreise



hmm, wer fährt? und wer fährt alles mit?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juli 2009)

zilli, nils und ich.....rocky und bruder wollen nachkommen...


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juli 2009)

das wäre ja quasi das dreamteam von 2007 - wie lange habe ich denn noch zeit zu überlegen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Juli 2009)

10


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Juli 2009)

9


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juli 2009)

10 sekunden, 10 minuten oder 10 Tage?


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Juli 2009)

8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juli 2009)

achso^^


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Juli 2009)

7 (min)


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juli 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das wäre ja quasi das dreamteam von 2007 - wie lange habe ich denn noch zeit zu überlegen?



kann ich dir nicht sagen...wir haben schon gebucht...ob noch was frei ist weiß nur die dagmar


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juli 2009)

hmm, irgendwie will heute keiner der üblichen verdächtigen mit mir fahren...dann muss ich wohl allein auf die WABs


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juli 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, irgendwie will heute keiner der üblichen verdächtigen mit mir fahren...dann muss ich wohl allein auf die WABs



respekt...machst ja richtig ernst


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juli 2009)

so wieder da...ging eigentlich mit der feuchtigkeit von unten...hatte es mir schlimmer vorgestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Juli 2009)




----------



## xtccc (10. Juli 2009)

jetzt hat der deutsche kleingeist auch auf dem altkönig zugeschlagen...SÄMTLICHE trails oben sind auf`s schwerste verbarrikadiert und mit "netten" zettelchen versehen...ist wohl heut im laufe des tages passiert, denn gestern abend war alles noch frei !














könnte wohl sein, dass dann morgen ein paar zwielichtige gestalten dort wegelagern und versuchen uns vom bike zu holen !

ps: ich hasse ÖKO`s !


----------



## Robbl (10. Juli 2009)

omg...lächerlich.
Aber scheint in die "Sommerpause" zu passen, anscheinend war das spitzeleien hier im Forum ja sehr erfolgreich, am Altkönig fängt es an, mal sehen wo es endet.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juli 2009)

wer hat das denn unterschrieben, bzw. ist verantwortlich?


und haben die bäume gefällt um sie in den weg zu legen?


----------



## haihoo (10. Juli 2009)

zeddl abreise hilft da wohl auch nich wirklich oder?? wifil kanns denn kosten wenn die zwielichtigen wegelagerer einen vom bike holen, oder besser gleich abhaun?


----------



## xtccc (10. Juli 2009)

nö, bäume gefällt haben sie nicht...aber mit schwerem schlepp-gerät ist dann doch gearbeitet worden....hab weggeräumt was ging...für die grossen stämme war ich aber etwas zu schwächlich 
forstamt königsstein steht drunter...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juli 2009)

haihoo schrieb:


> zeddl abreise hilft da wohl auch nich wirklich oder?? wifil kanns denn kosten wenn die zwielichtigen wegelagerer einen vom bike holen, oder besser gleich abhaun?



....würd abhauen vorziehen



xtccc schrieb:


> nö, bäume gefällt haben sie nicht...aber mit schwerem schlepp-gerät ist dann doch gearbeitet worden....hab weggeräumt was ging...für die grossen stämme war ich aber etwas zu schwächlich
> forstamt königsstein steht drunter...



ist's nur der eine weg der ein schild hat oder ist noch mehr gesperrt?

der ist ja wirklich nicht ganz o.k.....nen richitger weg ist das nicht, nichtmal nen trail


----------



## xtccc (10. Juli 2009)

es ist ALLES zu ! wirklich alles...auch der Freireiter...
hab mind 20 schilder gesehen


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juli 2009)

da bin ich mal gespannt wie es weitergeht.....fußgänger dürfen aber?????


und wie geil das die dimb trail rules zitiert werden.....

waldautobahn heizen mit fußgänger schnippeln ist aber erwünscht...ich versteh die welt nicht


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juli 2009)

Bringt eh nix, warum sich also drüber aufregen.

Irgendwann sind die Schilder auch wieder weg, fahren wir eben solange andere Pfade. [nix]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robbl (10. Juli 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> es ist ALLES zu ! wirklich alles...auch der Freireiter...
> hab mind 20 schilder gesehen



und sowas verprasst unsere Steuergelder


----------



## haihoo (10. Juli 2009)

kann man da nich n paar sprünge draus machen.....


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Juli 2009)

genau und am besten schreibst du hier rein, wann du vor ort bist, damit sie dich gleich samt bauwerkzeug einsacken können.


----------



## maverick65 (10. Juli 2009)

Nur komisch, das die uns allen bekannte regeln und auch DIMB missbrauchen!  Vorschlag: morgen ohne FF-Helm auf den Oldking, runterfahren und vernünftig  diskutieren.

Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juli 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Nur komisch, das die uns allen bekannte regeln und auch DIMB missbrauchen!  Vorschlag: morgen ohne FF-Helm auf den Oldking, runterfahren und vernünftig  diskutieren.
> 
> Gruß Mav



nimm nen gefülltes portmonaie mit


----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. Juli 2009)

Ich hasse diese gottverdammten Kleingeister!!! Sollen sie doch den ganzen scheiss Feldberg wegsprengen, dann haben wir wenigstens einen coolen Bombenkrater...
Gruß


----------



## xtccc (10. Juli 2009)

in dem bombenkrater dürfen wir dann ein bischen fahren...dann wird der auch zugemacht..."wegen schädigung der natur" ...siehe münchen


----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. Juli 2009)

Haste auch wieder recht... ;-)


----------



## M0g13r (10. Juli 2009)

nu übertreiben sie abba :\

die zettel sehen aus wie selbstgemacht
das hätte jeder gewesen seien können
muss da nich auch nen amts zeichen unterschrift odda sonstiges mit drauf sein ?!

wenn sie damit durchkommen wars das mit ner legalen dh strecke ... weil brauchen sie/wir dann ja nicht mehr da sich das prob ja erledigt hat :\

ich bin für revolte ! 

nehmt boxhandschuhe mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juli 2009)

die KONSEQUENZ wird sein das QUER durch den wald gefahren wird....sie kontrollieren ja nur die wege


----------



## pecht (11. Juli 2009)

So ein Mist! Ich bin echt sauer. aber die ganzen tollen Wanderer und mopedfreaks dürfen mit ihren blechkarren bis sonst wohin kacheln bzw parken mitten im Wald. ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr. wenn ich manchmal sehe was für ein Müll an stellen im Wald liegt wo nur Waldarbeiter oder Wanderer hinkommen...und ganz vorne mit dabei die Buben mit ihren schiessprügeln (Jäger,Förster etc.) fahren mit ihren grünen drecksgelàndewagen mitten durch den Wald.früher gabs das nicht.

Ach was soll ich sagen ... ich könnt mich Stunden lang aufregen


----------



## Zilli (11. Juli 2009)

Das ist bitter, nun haben wir auch unsere Rinne/Bombenkrater. 
Ich werde versuchen, für übernächste Woche einen Termin beim Forstamt zu bekommen. Ich möchte aus erster Hand erfahren, wieso, weshalb, warum und was uns so sehr von Wanderern unterscheidet (evtl. Bremsspuren oder die Häufigkeit unserer Spezies ? jedoch was ist, wenn wir alle theoretisch zu Fuß mit grobstolligen Wanderschuhen hintergehen würden ?) und was im Speziellen dazu geführt hat, dass es zu dieser Aktion kam.
In der Folge stellt sich mir die Frage, unter welchen Prämissen im Detail die Abfahrtswege des Altkönigs wieder "legal" befahrbar wären.

Letztendlich glaube ich nicht, dass mit ein paar Bäumen im Weg das Forstamt sein Ziel erreicht wird, noch das wir Verständnis ernten, wenn wir "Querwege" benutzen. 
Ich sehe weiterhin die Gefahr der beiderseitigen Eskalation, die nichts bringt; sei es in Worten (seitens Fred) oder Maßnahmen (seitens Forstamt) und unter Berücksichtigung, dass das Forstamt hier mitliest (wovon ich ausgehe; siehe hier).
Ob's was bringt, sei dahingestellt.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juli 2009)

...wird wohl verplemperte zeit sein...und dvon hast du eh zu wenig...geh lieber biken!

vielleicht kann man ja gewohnheitsrecht in anspruch nehmen...immerhin werden die wege schon jahrelang von biker und spaziergänger benutzt


----------



## Zilli (11. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...wird wohl verplemperte zeit sein...und dvon hast du eh zu wenig...geh lieber biken!


 Dein Tip ist klar, jedoch isses mir das wert



Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...immerhin werden die wege schon jahrelang von biker und spaziergänger benutzt


 eben deshalb frage ich mich, warum jetzt auf einmal ? Was hat das Forstamt dazu bewogen etc. etc. (wie oben schon ausgeführt)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Juli 2009)

Vor allem bringt dieses öffentliche Lamentieren in Foren nichts. Hier Guerilliamaßnahmen propagieren, die ganze Welt an der erfahrenen Ungerechtigkeit teilhaben lassen oder Onlinebestellungen für Trailharvester aufgeben geht aus wie das Hornberger Schießen.

Die Antworten der Staatsmacht sich vorhersehbar, sie wurden bereits mehrfach in den bekannten Artikeln wiedergegeben.

Geht einfach irgendwo fahren, es regelt sich mit der Zeit von allein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecht (11. Juli 2009)

vielleicht hilft ja eine gegendarstellung. wir filmen mal mit versteckter cam was die anderen nutzer des waldes so für ein mist bauen und bringen das mal an die öffentlichkeit... könnte mir vorstellen das eine aktion z.b. in form "wir räumen den wald auf und schauen mal was wir alles so finden" mit anschließender demo bzw. präsentation des ergebnisses auch nicht verkehrt wäre.


----------



## mr-Lambo (11. Juli 2009)

http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=7054413&template=d_artikel_import&_adtag=localnews&_zeitungstitel=1133843&_dpa=

Nach der letzten Waldbegehungswoche durch diverse lokalpolitische Kleingeister war so etwas zu befürchten! Ist der Feldi auch schon verbarrikardiert? 

Am besten in die Schweiz ziehen oder nach Frankreich! Da freuen sich die Wanderer noch, wenn Freerider kommen und sind total freundlich.


----------



## pecht (11. Juli 2009)

boey der artikel bringt mich zum kotzen oder heueln oder beides.

wie können solche menschen eigentlich in realen leben überleben? alles muss abgesichert und versichert sein. wenn ich morgens beim kacken sterbe weil mir der arsch geplatzt ist kann ich auch nicht den koch verklagen weil das essen so lecker war und ich so viel essen musste.

sollen sie doch schilder aufstellen "Benutzung des Waldes auf eigene Gefahr"

was mich noch viel mehr aufregt is das sie jetzt schon den armen stadtkindern den wald vermiesen wollen. ja sollen denn die kids gar nix mehr in der natur erleben dürfen? wenn ich früher beim klettern vom baum gefallen bin haben meine erltern auch nicht den "Waldbesitzer" verklagt.

oh gott mein blutdruck....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Juli 2009)

Mag ja alles sein, aber in Zeiten der Rechtsschutzversicherung wird eben auf Schadenersatz geklagt weil das Kind im Wald über eine Wurzel gestolpert ist und sich dabei die Designer-KIK-Jeans beschmutzt hat.


----------



## haihoo (11. Juli 2009)

in frankreich gabs auch mal ne revolution, in deutschland nich....


----------



## ratte (11. Juli 2009)

Uaaaahhh, hilfe Natur. Igitt. Weg damit. 


> Dort steht im schattigen Plätzchen eine lauschige Ruhebank. "Entweder die Bank muss weg, oder der Baum".


 Wenn dort so viele Gefahren lauern, schließe ich mich der Idee mit dem Wegsprengen des Taunus an. 

Kann ich eigentlich auch klagen, wenn mich mal wieder im Wald eine Mücke erwischt hat oder eine Zecke. Letzteres kann unter Umständen auch tödlich enden und gehört für mich ebenso zu den Risiken die bei Betreten des Waldes auf mich zu kommen wie ein herunterfallender Ast.


----------



## Maggo (11. Juli 2009)

http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/sixc...tag=nationalnews&_zeitungstitel=1133843&_dpa=

direkt den bürgermeister, den landrat, bundeskanzler und die micky mouse festnehmen und auf schadensersatz verklagen. dem hersteller des autos sollte auf der stelle das werk geschlossen werden, sie kamen alle ihrer sicherungspflicht nicht nach....


----------



## maverick65 (12. Juli 2009)

Die Feldi-Abfahrten sind noch frei! 


Bilder haben wir auch wieder gemacht: 

Petra nach Hüpfer








Selbst 







Gruß Mav


----------



## dschugaschwili (12. Juli 2009)

tolle fotos!


----------



## pecht (12. Juli 2009)

wow  das zweite bild is super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (12. Juli 2009)

der ostmärker ist wieder einsatzbereit. deshalb würde ich morgen gerne nach winterberg fahren. hat jemand lust (diese setze ich voraus; ich meinte vielmehr zeit!) mich zu begleiten?




an alle: wie gewohnt weiterreiten. 
die schilder stören nicht wirklich und eine ernsthafte auseinandersetzung braucht offensichtlich regelübertretungen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. Juli 2009)

Hi,
lust ist bei mir definitiv vorhanden...jedoch kennst du ja mein grosses problem: Ich muss arbei...
Dir trotzdem viel Spass! 
Gruß
Marco


----------



## pecht (12. Juli 2009)

wann willst du los?


----------



## dschugaschwili (12. Juli 2009)

irgendwann zwischen 800 u. 900. je früher, je ruhiger. 
gegen 1900 ankunft in f.


----------



## Zilli (12. Juli 2009)

@Miss Quax & Mav: Bilder sind subber.

War heute morgen, nachdem ich um 6:20 wach wurde spinner:), so um 10:00 am Altkönig. 
Wer von Euch leidet eigentlich an Inkortinenz ?


----------



## maverick65 (12. Juli 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> War heute morgen, nachdem ich um 6:20 wach wurde spinner:), so um 10:00 am Altkönig.
> Wer von Euch leidet eigentlich an Inkortinenz ?



Ich war´s nicht!


----------



## MissQuax (12. Juli 2009)

Immer diese Biker, die den Wald verschmutzen. Das war garantiert einer, der Angst hatte, sich bei der Abfahrt vom Altkönig in die Hose zu machen!


----------



## xtccc (12. Juli 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> der ostmärker ist wieder einsatzbereit. deshalb würde ich morgen gerne nach winterberg fahren. hat jemand lust (diese setze ich voraus; ich meinte vielmehr zeit!) mich zu begleiten?
> .





aaah...hätte ich das am freitag schon gewusst, hätt ich mir frei nehmen können 

ps: hat hier jemand erfahrung im laufrad zentrieren und könnte mir diesbzgl helfen ?

gruss
torsten


----------



## dschugaschwili (12. Juli 2009)

erbarmt sich denn keiner?
die vorhersage für den winterberger nachmittag lautet- "meist sonnig"!!!


@xtccc: sprich mal den haihoo an. er hat auch das deemaxhr geheilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (12. Juli 2009)

Ich habe das Ganze Altkönig-Debakel jetzt mal nebenan im Open Trails Forum der DIMB gepostet. Wer sich *konstruktiv* an der Diskussion beteiligen möchte, darf das gerne tun.


----------



## Hopi (12. Juli 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> aaah...hätte ich das am freitag schon gewusst, hätt ich mir frei nehmen können
> 
> ps: hat hier jemand erfahrung im laufrad zentrieren und könnte mir diesbzgl helfen ?
> 
> ...
















Kinderspiel


----------



## MissQuax (12. Juli 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> ps: hat hier jemand erfahrung im laufrad zentrieren und könnte mir diesbzgl helfen ?
> 
> gruss
> torsten



Dieser Frage schließe ich mich an, habe ein altes Rennrad heme, was solch´ Service notwendig hat, außerdem noch 2Hinterräder. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## xtccc (12. Juli 2009)

wir haben einen freiwilligen lehrer ! 



Hopi schrieb:


> Kinderspiel


----------



## ratte (12. Juli 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> erbarmt sich denn keiner?


Ein wenig mehr Vorlaufzeit musst Du einem schon lassen.
Hab's dieses Jahr noch nicht dorthin geschafft.


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juli 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> erbarmt sich denn keiner?
> die vorhersage für den winterberger nachmittag lautet- "meist sonnig"!!!
> 
> 
> @xtccc: sprich mal den haihoo an. er hat auch das deemaxhr geheilt.



ich würd ja wollen, aber morgen hab ich mittags nen termin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (12. Juli 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Ein wenig mehr Vorlaufzeit musst Du einem schon lassen.
> Hab's dieses Jahr noch nicht dorthin geschafft.




So am i, bzw. wir


----------



## pecht (12. Juli 2009)

Also morgen schaff ich das nich mit wb. Aber prinzipiell hab ich jetzt 4 Wochen Zeit. also ein Tag oder besser 2 Tage vorher Bescheid geben und ich bin dabei.

Wenn jemand zum zentrieren nach friedrichsdorf kommen möchte kann ich Hilfe anbieten.


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Juli 2009)

betrifft silbersattelausflug am kommenden we: wettertrend eher beschissen, ich schaue morgen nochmal nach und entscheide dann endgültig. 
meine mutter will schliesslich wissen wieviele zentner kartoffeln für die klösse zu schälen sind...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juli 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> betrifft silbersattelausflug am kommenden we: wettertrend eher beschissen, ich schaue morgen nochmal nach und entscheide dann endgültig.
> meine mutter will schliesslich wissen wieviele zentner kartoffeln für die klösse zu schälen sind...



verschieben....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Juli 2009)

Wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt, dann schließe ich mich Uwe's Vorschlag an. Vielleicht sieht's eine Woche später besser aus.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juli 2009)

dies woche wirds def. nix bei mir, die nächste sowieso nicht...für mich also erst in drei wochen wieder


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Juli 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> betrifft silbersattelausflug am kommenden we: wettertrend eher beschissen, ich schaue morgen nochmal nach und entscheide dann endgültig.
> meine mutter will schliesslich wissen wieviele zentner kartoffeln für die klösse zu schälen sind...



Wir sollten es vom Wetter abhängig machen. Eine Woche später ist für mich auch ok.


----------



## Zilli (14. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte auch nix gegen eine Verschiebung; insbesondere weil am So. um 1100 eine Begehung zum Alden stattfindet (mit Präsi + Forstamt). Da würd ich schon gerne dabei sein ...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juli 2009)

forstamt wird wohl nicht dabei sein...


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. Juli 2009)

endgültig:
aufgrund wetterprognose und persönlicher indisponiertheit einiger mitfahrgewillter wird die thüringerfahrt VERSCHOBEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2009)

Weicheier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> insbesondere weil am So. um 1100 eine Begehung zum Alden stattfindet (mit Präsi + Forstamt).





Lucafabian schrieb:


> forstamt wird wohl nicht dabei sein...



Auch mein Verständnis: Die DIMB will anscheinend von den Bikern erfahren, für die Erhaltung welcher Trails sie sich einsetzen soll.


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Juli 2009)

fast: wir wollen klar machen, dass der eingeschlagene weg der falsche ist und aufzeigen, dass ein teil der sperrungen wege betrifft, die legal befahrbar waren. was die trampelpfade betrifft (ich spreche bewusst nicht von trails, da es sich m.e. um fußwege im wahrsten sinne des wortes handelt), die sich durch das schutzgebiet ziehen: da werden wir keine handhabe haben. 

klar ist was klar war und klar bleibt:
wir alle wollen biken und haben auch das recht dazu. keine bikerghettos, kein fahrverbot im taunus. zudem muss endlich eine legale lsg. für dh und fr gefunden werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> forstamt wird wohl nicht dabei sein...





wahltho schrieb:


> Auch mein Verständnis: Die DIMB will anscheinend von den Bikern erfahren, für die Erhaltung welcher Trails sie sich einsetzen soll.





oldrizzo schrieb:


> fast: wir wollen klar machen, dass der eingeschlagene weg der falsche ist und aufzeigen, dass ein teil der sperrungen wege betrifft, die legal befahrbar waren.



Wem bitte willst Du das am Sonntag erklären, wenn der Forst wie vermutet nicht dabei ist? Der DIMB brauchst Du es wohl kaum zu erklären.


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Juli 2009)

...hast mich falsch verstanden. wir sehen uns sonntag.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juli 2009)

Nee Wahltho ist am Sonntag nicht da ;-)


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Juli 2009)

na, da kann man nichts machen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...hast mich falsch verstanden. wir sehen uns sonntag.



Mir brauchst Du es auch nicht zu erklären 



habkeinnick schrieb:


> Nee Wahltho ist am Sonntag nicht da ;-)



 Richtig - Ich bin da bereits auf dem Weg in die Sommerfrische 



oldrizzo schrieb:


> na, da kann man nichts machen...



 Genau


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Juli 2009)

...hab dich falsch verstanden. ich dachte da kommst du schon zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2009)

Ach so - Na dann


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juli 2009)

was'n das fürn spiel das ihr da spielt...darf ich mitspielen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2009)

Klaro, spiel einfach mit - Ich verstehe es auch nicht ganz, macht aber Spass und ist lustissch


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Juli 2009)

@ lux: dich versteht ja auch keine sau. und sieh zu dass du am sonntag kommst.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juli 2009)

genau, sieh mal zu damit der b. net allein ist


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Juli 2009)

und du hakan?  was is mit dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2009)

Genau Hakan mach mal auf den Alden am Sonntag, vor Dir haben sie wenigstens Respekt...

... und wenn Du über einen Trail drüber bist, ist der Untergrund hinterher garantiert ausreichend fest


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau Hakan mach mal auf den Alden am Sonntag, vor Dir haben sie wenigstens Respekt...
> 
> ... und wenn Du über einen Trail drüber bist, ist der Untergrund hinterher garantiert ausreichend fest



hakan der trailmaker


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juli 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ lux: dich versteht ja auch keine sau.


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Juli 2009)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juli 2009)

Der Urlaub ist rum!

@ Luggx 

Hoch 



Runter


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juli 2009)

wir wollen mehr bilder sehen!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wir wollen mehr bilder sehen!!!



Später, nachher oder morgen  aber ganz sicher irgendwann demnächst


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wir wollen mehr bilder sehen!!!



langsam langsam
ist alles in arbeit


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juli 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und wenn Du über einen Trail drüber bist, ist der Untergrund hinterher garantiert ausreichend fest





Lucafabian schrieb:


> hakan der trailmaker



super am ende war ich es noch 

ich muss mal schauen, vor habe ich es zwar aber....


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juli 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


>



hmm, irgendwie scheine ich in der abwesenheit einiges verpasst zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Juli 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, irgendwie scheine ich in der abwesenheit einiges verpasst zu haben...



is nicht crazy's neues bike, sondern meins


----------



## maverick65 (15. Juli 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


>




Yeah!


----------



## Zilli (16. Juli 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> endgültig:
> aufgrund wetterprognose und persönlicher indisponiertheit einiger mitfahrgewillter wird die thüringerfahrt VERSCHOBEN!


Danke . 
Dann bin ich So. auch am AK (mittlerweile ohne Erwartung eines Forst-Vertreters ).



habkeinnick schrieb:


> super am ende war ich es noch
> ich muss mal schauen, vor habe ich es zwar aber....


Sperr den Schweinehund ein oder laß ihn einfach weiterschlafen 

@Zeh-Ärr und Iggi: schöner Anfang das Bild


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> @Zeh-Ärr und Iggi: schöner Anfang das Bild











wenn der iggi ausgeschlafen hat, folgt der Rest  damit die Reihenfolge stimmt 

also dann bis morgen, gute Nacht


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juli 2009)

schöne ecke für nen radurlaub.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wenn der iggi ausgeschlafen hat, folgt der Rest



an dieser Stelle verweiße ich jetzt einfach mal auf iggi's und mein Fotoalbum


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Juli 2009)

Hi,
xtccc und ich wollen am Samstag nach Beerfelden fahren und ein bissl spaß haben. Noch jemand Lust?
Natürlich vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt einigermaßen.
Gruß,
HR1


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juli 2009)

ganztägig bei mir erst wieder in drei wochen


----------



## maverick65 (17. Juli 2009)

bei mir geht auch nüscht, habe das ganze wochende spätschicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Juli 2009)

schade...aber da kann man wohl nix machen?!


----------



## Hopi (17. Juli 2009)

Wenn überhaupt sind wir am Sonntagnachmittag in BF


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2009)

in Bad Filbel


----------



## Hopi (17. Juli 2009)

genau


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Juli 2009)

@hr: hab morgen auch noch nichts vor- heut abend allerdings eine feuchtfröhliche verabredung und kann deshalb nicht sagen, ob ich in irgendeiner weise fahrbereit bin...


meinereiner hat bis einschliesslich 3. august frei. wer demnächst mal mit nach wibe möchte, sollte sich bei mir melden. ich fahre jedoch nur bei absehbarer trockenheit und unter der woche.


----------



## visionthing (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo allerseits, ich bin seit diesem Wochenende in Frankfurt ansässig und würde mich in Zukunft gern der ein oder anderen Tour anschliessen. 
Leider habe ich wohl nen schlechten Zeitpunkt erwischt um mich auf den Trails im Taunus umzuschauen wenn ich hier so lese wie dort gewütet wurde. 
Dennoch würde ich mich freuen wenn mich mal jemand auf ne Runde mitnehmen würde.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. Juli 2009)

ich bin die nächsten Wochen noch der CC Gott  Trails machen mir die nächsten Wochen keinen Spaß


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich bin die nächsten Wochen noch der CC Gott  Trails machen mir die nächsten Wochen keinen Spaß



aber trotzdem nach BF fahren...du masochist


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Juli 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @hr: hab morgen auch noch nichts vor- heut abend allerdings eine feuchtfröhliche verabredung und kann deshalb nicht sagen, ob ich in irgendeiner weise fahrbereit bin...
> 
> 
> meinereiner hat bis einschliesslich 3. august frei. wer demnächst mal mit nach wibe möchte, sollte sich bei mir melden. ich fahre jedoch nur bei absehbarer trockenheit und unter der woche.



solltest du es absehen können, weißt du ja unter welcher nummer du mich erreichen kannst. zu deiner info: xtccc und ich werden uns morgen gegen 8:30uhr bei mir treffen. sollte es wie aus eimern regnen, dann werden wir wohl nicht fahren, aber ein paar tropfen machen uns nichts aus.
du kannst dich also gerne melden....
viel spaß beim saufen


----------



## ratte (17. Juli 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> aber trotzdem nach BF fahren...du masochist


Genau. Da darf er auch wieder nur zuschauen...noch zumindest.
Im Zweifel aber Hand anlegen beim Schaufeln ist erlaubt.


----------



## pecht (17. Juli 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @hr: hab morgen auch noch nichts vor- heut abend allerdings eine feuchtfröhliche verabredung und kann deshalb nicht sagen, ob ich in irgendeiner weise fahrbereit bin...
> 
> 
> meinereiner hat bis einschliesslich 3. august frei. wer demnächst mal mit nach wibe möchte, sollte sich bei mir melden. ich fahre jedoch nur bei absehbarer trockenheit und unter der woche.



ich bin dabei wenns genehm is?


----------



## ratte (18. Juli 2009)

Also, bis nächste Woche Sonntag muss ich irgendwie noch heile bleiben.
In den darauf folgenden beiden Wochen ist WB fest anvisiert.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Genau. Da darf er auch wieder nur zuschauen...noch zumindest.
> Im Zweifel aber Hand anlegen beim Schaufeln ist erlaubt.



aber nur beim schaufeln 

alles andere erst im August


----------



## DrMainhattan (18. Juli 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> aber trotzdem nach BF fahren...du masochist


 
Cheers,
"BF" wurde gestern wohl auch ziemlich ausgiebig vom Forstamt mit einem Bagger plattgemacht... sieht nach ner grossen "Anti-MTB-ler-Offensive" aus...


----------



## Hopi (18. Juli 2009)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Cheers,
> "BF" wurde gestern wohl auch ziemlich ausgiebig vom Forstamt mit einem Bagger plattgemacht... sieht nach ner grossen "Anti-MTB-ler-Offensive" aus...



Du weißt aber schon was mit BF gemeint ist?


----------



## DrMainhattan (18. Juli 2009)

ja, weiss ich.
kennt ihr "die strecke"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (18. Juli 2009)

Es geht nicht um die Rinne! Sondern um Beerfelden.


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. Juli 2009)

lauter auskenner hier am start.

der spanackel hat sich heut gemeinsam mit dem sympathischen glatzenossi in bf dreckig gemacht.


@hr: gibts auch bilders?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. Juli 2009)

Du kennst mich doch, oder?! Natürlich gibt es Bilder...ein paar Videos gibt's auch. Die müssen aber noch gesichtet werden und für die Öffentlichkeit aufbereitet werden ;-)
Gruß


----------



## xtccc (18. Juli 2009)

seeeeeeeeeeeeehr dreckig



dschugaschwili schrieb:


> lauter auskenner hier am start.
> 
> der spanackel hat sich heut gemeinsam mit dem sympathischen glatzenossi in bf dreckig gemacht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. Juli 2009)

hier findet ihr das video zum beerfelden ausflug von xtccc und mir:

http://www.freireiten-ffm.de/www.freireiten-ffm.de/Videogalerie.html

ganz nach unten scrollen!  es sind alles strecken im zusammenschnitt


----------



## pecht (19. Juli 2009)

nice...

falls jemand für seine freundin ein bike sucht, ich hätt eins

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/199177/cat/500


----------



## xtccc (19. Juli 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> hier findet ihr das video zum beerfelden ausflug von xtccc und mir:
> 
> http://www.freireiten-ffm.de/www.freireiten-ffm.de/Videogalerie.html
> 
> ganz nach unten scrollen!  es sind alles strecken im zusammenschnitt



der ausflug hatte einfach alles 

regen, drops,  sonne, ein bauer der seit 2 tagen im wald eine kuh sucht, stinkender schlamm, corny-riegel, ein untauglicher fotoapparat, eine nicht funktionierende bremse, hotrod & baum, hotrod & wurzel, eine gerissene speiche, eine drop-verweigernde weihnachtskugel, einen typ der seit "mittwoch" mountainbike fährt, einen downhillgott aus offenbach, vergessenes bier, eine funktionierende helm-cam, ca. 170hm uphill treten und ein dicklicher mädchenjunge auf einem kona.....hab ich was vergessen ?

gruss
torsten


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. Juli 2009)

Das unterschreibe ich so...das war eine perfekte wiedergabe unseres ausfluges
insgesamt also ziemlich lustig. am besten hat mir die weihnachtskugel gefallen


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. Juli 2009)

das video erinnert mich irgendwie an das blair witch project...

aber hauptsache ihr hatte spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (20. Juli 2009)

...und es sieht alles so verdammt langsam aus in dem video...hätte die bremse nicht reparieren sollen....


----------



## Hopi (20. Juli 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> ...und es sieht alles so verdammt langsam aus in dem video...hätte die bremse nicht reparieren sollen....



Bei den U-Boot-Fahrern nennt man das Schleichfahrt


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juli 2009)

irgendwie kommt mir da nicht viel bekannt vor.
hat beerfelden mehr als eine strecke?


----------



## Hopi (20. Juli 2009)

Beerfelden hat jetzt ca. 4 und Nr. 5 wird gerade gebaut


----------



## xtccc (20. Juli 2009)

Nr. 5 ist auch schon befahrbar...aber noch nicht fertig...


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juli 2009)

sehr gut, demnächst mal wieder da hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2009)

sowas will ich auch haben


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Juli 2009)

ich auch, ich auch!

@unbekannter bemalter: lernen wir uns auf der sis kennen?


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Juli 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich auch, ich auch!



ich meinte bf. und überhaupt: meinereiner hat frei. nicht nur heute, auch die nächsten tage bis zu sis...
sollte sich irgendjemand langweilen und von bikeparkbesuchen träumen, so wie das an und für sich jeder hier postende tun dürfte, der ulle ist halbwegs fahrbereit und freut sich sehr, wenn er ein, zwei räder mehr befördern darf.
am besten unter der woche, leerer gassen und parks wegen.


----------



## missmarple (20. Juli 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @unbekannter bemalter: lernen wir uns auf der sis kennen?



Wie, Du auch da?! Das kann ja was geben...... 

Grüsse von der bekannten bemalten.


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juli 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @unbekannter bemalter: lernen wir uns auf der sis kennen?


jepp.


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. Juli 2009)

auf dem neurobeatradio läuft grade der kranke haas, welcher am 25. im tanzhaus ist.


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sowas will ich auch haben



aber wenn dann bitte mit biodiesel


----------



## Meister Alex (20. Juli 2009)

Genau das richtige um errosionsfrei die Trails zu cleanen....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juli 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Genau das richtige um errosionsfrei die Trails zu cleanen....



Wenn die Füsse links und rechts vom Trail laufen, dann unterliegt der Trail selbst keiner Errosion


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Juli 2009)

Nur mal zur Info: Ich Sitze gerade bei feinstem Wetter in München im Biergarten und schraub mir mein erstes Feierabend-Weizen rein 
Wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben....

Tom: Gestern noch lange gemacht?

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Info: Ich Sitze gerade bei feinstem Wetter in München im Biergarten und schraub mir mein erstes Feierabend-Weizen rein
> Wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben....



sagg!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Juli 2009)

Lange nicht gesehen...Bike kaputt? ;-)


----------



## Kulminator (20. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sagg!



 seh ich auch so ...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Juli 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> seh ich auch so ...



Ey, was soll das denn jetzt? Ich unterstütze hier die Wirtschaft von Bayern...das sollte schon berücksichtigt werden, vor allem von dir Kulmi! 
Ich hab auch gleich ein zweites bestellt und dabei hab ich an euch gedacht! ;-) So bin ich nämlich, mit dem Herzen immer bei den Freireitern...


----------



## Kulminator (20. Juli 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ey, was soll das denn jetzt? Ich unterstütze hier die Wirtschaft von Bayern...das sollte schon berücksichtigt werden, vor allem von dir Kulmi!
> Ich hab auch gleich ein zweites bestellt und dabei hab ich an euch gedacht! ;-) So bin ich nämlich, mit dem Herzen immer bei den Freireitern...



wie? du bist erst beim Zweiten? Mach uns mal keine Schande - dort unten in Bayern..   Wehe, ich hör irgendwelche Beschwerden...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Juli 2009)

Mach dir keine Sorgen, du kennst mich doch


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Lange nicht gesehen...Bike kaputt? ;-)



gabel ist ausgebaut...muß halt die zicke herhalten...mit nobby nic bei regen ist ja so sch***e


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Juli 2009)

Was ist denn mit deiner Gabel?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit deiner Gabel?



soll ne andere farbe kriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (20. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> soll ne andere farbe kriegen


 ich präzisiere: Die Innenseite der Standrohre.


----------



## maverick65 (21. Juli 2009)

Alle "durften" am Wochenende raus (Freireiten). Ich nicht. 

Mit dem Rad bin ich trotzdem gefahren.  Und die Cam war auch wieder dabei: 













Gruß Mav


----------



## Hopi (21. Juli 2009)

Sehr schön Mav,
Bild 1 ist für den A......, aber Bild 2 ist klasse geworden.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> soll ne andere farbe kriegen


 
Das macht aber im Winter und nicht im sommer wenn es schönste Freireiterwetter ist


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juli 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das macht aber im Winter und nicht im sommer wenn es schönste Freireiterwetter ist



wem sagst du das


----------



## Maggo (21. Juli 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Info: Ich Sitze gerade bei feinstem Wetter in München im Biergarten und schraub mir mein erstes Feierabend-Weizen rein
> Wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben....
> 
> Tom: Gestern noch lange gemacht?
> ...



ich kann nicht mithalten, sitze aber donnoch mit nem frischen eiskalten veltins auf dem balkon, den abbel aufm schoß unn bob marley im ohr.....blick direkt aufn taunus, iss also fast wie urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juli 2009)

hier sollten, nein müßen wir mal hin

das sind läppische 5 stunden weg von uns....


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier sollten, nein müßen wir mal hin
> 
> das sind läppische 5 stunden weg von uns....



wenn die autobahn frei ist, du ohne pause fährst und generell voll druchhackst 

ich kenn da was das ist wirklich nur 5 läppische autostunden von hier weg... und inzwischen kenn ich da so einiges 
video is morgen spät. übermorgen fertig


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2009)

@ freireiters 

ein paar Impressionen von Flims


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier sollten, nein müßen wir mal hin
> 
> das sind läppische 5 stunden weg von uns....



Uwe hast du nicht gesehen da stehen Bäume......


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2009)

DA fährt er doch schon eine Woche vorher hin und macht alle platt


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2009)

ja..kleinholz fürn kamin machen


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Juli 2009)

Gut holz......


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbYsaTZM-08"]YouTube - Freeride in Oberbayern[/ame]

moin
leider nur die kurzversion...
youtube will net länger als 10 min
originallänge is 14min...aber die fahrerei is so zu 90% auch drin


----------



## xtccc (24. Juli 2009)

is morgen wer im taunus unterwegs..."waldautobahncruisen" ?


----------



## pecht (25. Juli 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> is morgen wer im taunus unterwegs..."waldautobahncruisen" ?



ja ich...aber eher ne Tour von Friedrichsdorf aus Richtung sandplacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. Juli 2009)

@iggy und crazy: gutes video, macht spaß anzusehen und diesmal ist auch die lala erträglich


----------



## Zilli (25. Juli 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> @iggy und crazy: gutes video, macht spaß anzusehen und diesmal ist auch die lala erträglich


Kann ich mich nur anschließen. Schöne Trails und das Ihr versetzen könnt, wurde ausreichend dargestellt (neid )


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> YouTube - Freeride in Oberbayern
> 
> moin
> leider nur die kurzversion...
> ...



This video is no verfügbat in my Land  wegen Kopierrechten


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juli 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> is morgen wer im taunus unterwegs..."waldautobahncruisen" ?



 würd gern aber ich bin im frankenland, wau wau


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juli 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Kann ich mich nur anschließen. Schöne Trails und das *Ihr versetzen könnt, wurde ausreichend dargestellt* (neid )



war nicht absichtlich...
man musste da eig ständig versetzen


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. Juli 2009)

ist am heiligen sonntag jemand von den kollegen im wald? 
ich hoffe, die samstagsfeierei lässt mich einen der frühen weiltalbusse zusteigen...


----------



## xtccc (25. Juli 2009)

sehr wohl..am Sonntag bin i dabei...


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juli 2009)

hier mal die ungekürzte version und in einer guten quali 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/5758464"]Freeride-Garmisch on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Juli 2009)

@iggi: super video, klasse technik! 
@rest: dicke scheibe abschneiden.

ich versuche mal noch den elfer zu kriegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (26. Juli 2009)

von heute...




der ostmärker...man beachte die stellung des neuen schaltwerkes



ok...is schwer zu erkennen...viell ahnt ja wer was 

der forst sperrt alles mit dicken baumstämmen ab...na und..dagegen hilft sowas




gruss
torsten


----------



## Robbl (26. Juli 2009)

Neues Schaltwerk = Saint.
Das Rad auf dem letzten Bild ... Oo


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juli 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> der ostmärker...man beachte die stellung des neuen schaltwerkes
> 
> ok...is schwer zu erkennen...vielleicht ahnt ja wer was



...das ist doch nicht schon wieder schief?!


----------



## Zilli (26. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...das ist doch nicht schon wieder schief?!


Ich würd auch auf schief tippen .... aber schau Dir mal die Reifen an, die sind ja auf geteertem Weg den Feldberg hoch (so sauber ) 



Duck und wech....


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. Juli 2009)

Robbl schrieb:


> Neues Schaltwerk = Saint.


leider nein, aus kostengründen nur xt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Juli 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> leider nein, aus kostengründen nur xt.



Na ja, so übel ist's doch auch nicht. Und wenn wieder mal ein Ast aufmuckt, dann halten sich die Kosten im Rahmen.

Wie sieht's denn derzeit auf den Trails aus? Besteht noch Hoffnung, oder lohnt die Anreise nicht mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (27. Juli 2009)

Gude,
auf dem letzten Bild siehht man ja schon wieder Gemüse im Schaltwerk hängen.....
Gruß Alex


----------



## pecht (27. Juli 2009)

mei war des guat haid in Winterberg. hat richtig Spaß gemacht. vielen dank noch mal an t&t das ihr mich mitgenommen habt.


----------



## xtccc (27. Juli 2009)

respektable airtime !




rest im album


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2009)

ist ja geil, kommentiert das doch mal...hatte tom nicht gesagt heute keine probleme ?


----------



## pecht (27. Juli 2009)

wieso das profil is doch top


----------



## pecht (27. Juli 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> respektable airtime !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie was wo im album? ich bin zu blöd?!


----------



## xtccc (27. Juli 2009)

ist kein bike von uns.....



Lucafabian schrieb:


> ist ja geil, kommentiert das doch mal...hatte tom nicht gesagt heute keine probleme ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Juli 2009)

Wer hat denn dieses Laufrad in Händen gehabt?

Und wie will der Tom denn jemals auf den großen weißen Bock draufkommen?  Habt ihr ihm raufgeholfen?


----------



## Hopi (27. Juli 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> respektable airtime !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh der 4 Meter Eier-Beweis


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. Juli 2009)

na das war doch schon bewiesen. der eindruck sollte nur wieder aufgefrischt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. Juli 2009)

werde mich am samstag auf den weg nach beerfelden machen....kommt jemand mit?
@dschuga: am montag werde ich nach winterberg fahren...wie siehts aus???

gruß


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Juli 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> werde mich am samstag auf den weg nach beerfelden machen....kommt jemand mit?



Da wollten der Bruder und ich am Sa auch hin.


----------



## xtccc (28. Juli 2009)

schon wieder BF...würde gern partizipieren....


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. Juli 2009)

Jippi...das hört sich doch mal richtig gut an! Torsten, wollen wir wieder zusammen fahren? 
@Rocky: lass uns dann doch so gegen 10Uhr dort treffen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Juli 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Jippi...das hört sich doch mal richtig gut an! Torsten, wollen wir wieder zusammen fahren?
> @Rocky: lass uns dann doch so gegen 10Uhr dort treffen.



Machen wir so!


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. Juli 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> werde mich am samstag auf den weg nach beerfelden machen....kommt jemand mit?
> @dschuga: am montag werde ich nach winterberg fahren...wie siehts aus???
> 
> gruß



samstags bin ich zur sis. wenn es dort zu keinen grösseren drogenunfällen kommt bin ich am montag gerne in wibe dabei. 

@xtccc: bist du am montag auch mit von der partie? würde mich freuen.


----------



## Hopi (28. Juli 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> werde mich am samstag auf den weg nach beerfelden machen....kommt jemand mit?
> @dschuga: am montag werde ich nach winterberg fahren...wie siehts aus???
> 
> gruß



Wir werden am Sa in die Alpen zum Trail Surfen fahren


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir werden am Sa in die Alpen zum Trail Surfen fahren



Angeber ;-)
Viel Spass dabei...


----------



## Hopi (28. Juli 2009)

Danke danke. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das Wetter stabiler wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (28. Juli 2009)

@hopi u. ratte: passt bloß aufeinander auf! ich möchte diese saison auch noch mit euch fahren. und hopi muss mich endlich über die beiden dh-doubles in wibe hinwegcoachen.
ich brauche noch ein wenig abendsonne...

grüsse aus sachsenbeachbach, t.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Juli 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Da wollten der Bruder und ich am Sa auch hin.



So, ist das dann hiermit beschlossene Sache?


----------



## xtccc (28. Juli 2009)

sorry...da krieg ich nicht schon wieder urlaub...


@xtccc: bist du am montag auch mit von der partie? würde mich freuen.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Juli 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So, ist das dann hiermit beschlossene Sache?


Sieht so aus.
Ich hoffe mir kommt jetzt nix dazwischen.


----------



## ratte (28. Juli 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @hopi u. ratte: passt bloß aufeinander auf! ich möchte diese saison auch noch mit euch fahren. und hopi muss mich endlich über die beiden dh-doubles in wibe hinwegcoachen.


Der Herr hat erstmal noch Springverbot. Mal sehen, wie lange er sich daran hält.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Juli 2009)

Sag mir wann und sag mir wo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecht (28. Juli 2009)

hi guys,

heute hab ich mal ein problem. möchte nächsten samstag in die lenzerheide und dazu müssen die beiden bikes (beide steckachse 20mm) aufs dach vom A4 avant. mein plan war eigentlich thule outride. leider hat die von thule mitgelieferte achse (adapter für 20mm achsen) ein schreckliches Innenmaß 20,5mm. jetzt könnt ihr dreimal raten was das wackelt wenn die steckachse ein Außenmaß von 19,8 bzw. 19,9 hat. Ich könnt kotzen !!!! 
hat irgendwer von euch ein ähnliches problem schon mal gehabt oder davon gehört und kennt eine lösung?

meine idee wäre zwei neue hülsen zu drehen, ich weiß aber nicht ob ich das bis nächsten samstag schaffe


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juli 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> hi guys,
> 
> heute hab ich mal ein problem. möchte nächsten samstag in die lenzerheide und dazu müssen die beiden bikes (beide steckachse 20mm) aufs dach vom A4 avant. mein plan war eigentlich thule outride. leider hat die von thule mitgelieferte achse (adapter für 20mm achsen) ein schreckliches Innenmaß 20,5mm. jetzt könnt ihr dreimal raten was das wackelt wenn die steckachse ein Außenmaß von 19,8 bzw. 19,9 hat. Ich könnt kotzen !!!!
> hat irgendwer von euch ein ähnliches problem schon mal gehabt oder davon gehört und kennt eine lösung?
> ...



machmal ne zeichnung....oder noch besser ist's nicht das einfachste die 20,5 auf 20 abzudrehen?


----------



## xtccc (28. Juli 2009)

bohrung "abdrehen" wird ne gehen... ;-) besorg dir doch 0,4mm blech und bieg dir paar hülsen


----------



## pecht (28. Juli 2009)

@luca ok hab nur kein bohrer gefunden der aus weniger mehr macht 
also soll heissen hülse von thule innenmaß 20,5 da durch muss steckachse mit aussenmaß 19,8 

@ xtccc blech is ne idee mal sehn was ich morgen in der firma finde


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juli 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> @luca ok hab nur kein bohrer gefunden der aus weniger mehr macht
> also soll heissen hülse von thule innenmaß 20,5 da durch muss steckachse mit aussenmaß 19,8
> 
> @ xtccc blech is ne idee mal sehn was ich morgen in der firma finde



wie solche bohrer gibts bei euch nicht  kannst doch auch normale nehmen und vorher ein paar späne auf die bohrung werfen 

hmmm, blech wird auch nicht so einfach sein, es sei denn hast die möglichkeit das vernüftig zu biegen. wie sieht's mit McGyvers wunder gewebeband aus...eins zwei lagen, dann müßte es doch auch passen


----------



## Maggo (28. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie solche bohrer gibts bei euch nicht  kannst doch auch normale nehmen und vorher ein paar späne auf die bohrung werfen



maschine aber orher auf linksrum stellen......kerle kerle, die offenbacher uhren laufen echt falschrum


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Juli 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> hi guys,
> 
> heute hab ich mal ein problem. möchte nächsten samstag in die lenzerheide und dazu müssen die beiden bikes (beide steckachse 20mm) aufs dach vom A4 avant. mein plan war eigentlich thule outride. leider hat die von thule mitgelieferte achse (adapter für 20mm achsen) ein schreckliches Innenmaß 20,5mm. jetzt könnt ihr dreimal raten was das wackelt wenn die steckachse ein Außenmaß von 19,8 bzw. 19,9 hat. Ich könnt kotzen !!!!
> hat irgendwer von euch ein ähnliches problem schon mal gehabt oder davon gehört und kennt eine lösung?
> ...




wenns geht... doch vllt bikes ins auto ? 
fährt sich sehr angenehm


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Juli 2009)

besteht hier interesse an einem sonnenaufgangsride aufn alden?


----------



## PFADFINDER (31. Juli 2009)

Gude, 

ich meld mich mal hier kurz - habe bei der DIMB-Altkönig-Begehung den ein oder anderen aus diesem Thread kennengelernt, habe aber die Namen vergessen, ich glaube unter anderem Lucafabian??? - war der mit dem Helius FR und dem bösen Fullface . Wollten mal vllt. ne Tour im Odenwald fahren. Wie siehts aus? Ich würde am Sonntag entweder am Felsberg/Meli oder rund um Amorbach/Miltenberg fahren. Kurzfristig, ich weiß, aber vielleicht geht ja was. 

Tim


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2009)

PFADFINDER schrieb:


> ... Lucafabian??? - war der mit dem Helius FR und dem bösen Fullface .



 Yepp - Das war dann wohl der Lugga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ja das mit dem Nicolai war wohl "unsuwe" (lucafabian)
Das mit den Touren im Odenwald hört sich gut an kannst du näheres dazu sagen.
Ein paar von uns sind morgen in Beerfelden.

// rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2009)

hallo tim,
ja einer von denen war ich, hatte aber glaub ich die zicke (rotwild) dabei.
sonntag fänd ich cool, wäre dabei. müßte mir noch irgendwo ne gabel besorgen damit ich mit dem schwarzen kommen kann. sollte aber auch kein problem sein, hab da zwei bis drei angebote...felsberg meli kenn ich, amorbach und miltenberg würd ich gerne kennenlernen...wär klasse wenns klappen würde


----------



## PFADFINDER (31. Juli 2009)

Habe mich etwas dämlich eben ausgedrückt. Mit dem helius FR meinte ich meine Kleinigkeit. Deine Zicke ist mir noch im Gedächtnis. 

Zu den Touren. 

Felsberg/Meli ist ja wahrscheinlich schon einiges bekannt. Hoch gehts meist von Bensheim aus zum Felsberg, dann am Turm ne schöne Lange Abfahrt Richtung Mamorit/Fürstenlager (der Trail ist einfach nur geil), dann hoch über Auerbacher Schloss zum Meli und runter entweder die direkte Line zum Alsbacher Schloss oder Richtung Zwingenberg und dann über Auerbacher Schloss runter nach Bensheim. Feine Trails, und es gibt auch das ein oder andere nicht ganz natürlich entstanden hehe 

Amorbach/Miltenberg - hier gibt es zwar weniger Höhenmeter am Stück, dafür aber viele nette Trails von einfach bis teilweise heftig - und dort gibt es den einzig mir bekannten Trail in unserer Gegend mit mehr als 20 Spitzkehren. Ich war letztes Jahr zum letzten Mal dort, und da waren etliche Sturmschäden. Ich bin am Samstag andersweitig dort vor Ort und werde mal den ein oder anderen Trail begutachten. Insgesamt kann man bei guter Kondition 5 Berge mit 5 Trails mitnehmen. 

Tendenz geht im Moment Richtung Bergstraße, da dort auch ein paar Locals dabei sind, die alle Trails kennen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Juli 2009)

Das hört sich doch sehr gut an.
Wie ist es denn mit der Kondition was wird denn so an HM gestrampelt?
Wann und Wo trefft ihr euch denn?

// rocky


----------



## PFADFINDER (31. Juli 2009)

Noch gibt es keine genaue Uhrzeit. Ich mache mal den Anfang und würde jetzt mal 11 oder 12 Uhr vorschlagen. Treffpunkt wäre z.B. Bensheim Rathaus. Gerne auch vorher an der Raststätte Alsbach an der A5 - ist leichter zu finden. Ich komme über Darmstadt.

Die Strecke hat je nach Lust und Laune ca. 800 - 1.200 hm und 35 - 40 km. Genau kann ich das nicht sagen, bin ohne Tacho unterwegs.

Kondition ist vorhanden - nur muss ich die erst noch suchen - also relaxtes Bergaufstrampeln.


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Juli 2009)

PFADFINDER schrieb:


> Kondition ist vorhanden - nur muss ich die erst noch suchen - also relaxtes Bergaufstrampeln.





Das hört sich gut an. Wenn ich mit komme melde ich mich zeitig!


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2009)

je früher je besser...11:00 würd ich bevorzugen


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Juli 2009)

Musst wohl später mit dem WauWau Gassi gehen...


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Musst wohl später mit dem WauWau Gassi gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Juli 2009)




----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2009)

fragt sich wer da später mit wem Gassi geht


----------



## maverick65 (31. Juli 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Der Herr hat erstmal noch Springverbot. Mal sehen, wie lange er sich daran hält.


 
JETZT darf sie Befehle erteilen, JETZT "muss" er sich drann halten. 








Alles Gute für euch Zwei! 


Gruß Mav


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. August 2009)

häh?


----------



## Meister Alex (1. August 2009)

Oh Mann,
aus der Freireiterbeziehung ist eine Freireiterehe geworden. Ideal oder?
Auf jeden Fall viel Glück euch beiden!!
Grüße:
Meister Alex


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. August 2009)

Das  war mal ein Tag in Beerfelden...alles dabei! Fotos gibts später.
@Ede: Ich hoffe deine Verletzung in nicht zu groß, gute Besserung von hier aus...

@Alle: Das war einfach nur geil!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (1. August 2009)

komme auch grad aus beerfelden,wo habt ihr foddos gemacht?


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. August 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Oh Mann,
> aus der Freireiterbeziehung ist eine Freireiterehe geworden. Ideal oder?
> Auf jeden Fall viel Glück euch beiden!!
> Grüße:
> Meister Alex


aha. und?

ach ja: viel spass!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das  war mal ein Tag in Beerfelden...alles dabei! Fotos gibts später.
> @Ede: Ich hoffe deine Verletzung in nicht zu groß, gute Besserung von hier aus...
> 
> @Alle: Das war einfach nur geil!!!!



macht mich nicht so neidisch...wo sind die fotos?


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. August 2009)

wo ist der hund?


oder auch: hast du die gabel schon eingebaut?


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. August 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das  war mal ein Tag in Beerfelden...alles dabei! Fotos gibts später.
> @Ede: Ich hoffe deine Verletzung in nicht zu groß, gute Besserung von hier aus...
> 
> @Alle: Das war einfach nur geil!!!!



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2009)

der hund ist hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sicher ist die gabel schon eingebaut...der macker sieht grad mindestens genauso neu aus wie rockys schwuchtel    alles sauber, alles neu geschmiert...gestern abend bin ich mal ne runde mit der gabel gefahren, nur flach, so wirklich kann ich aber noch nix sagen...ansprechverhalten ist aber definitiv besser!

@fastmike: wir wollten doch auch mal zusammen...

@ede: hoffentlich nix schlimmes...wo bleibt der fahrbericht vom 901 und der hammerschmidt...ich platz vor neugier und neid


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. August 2009)

ja, genau: schnelle genesung!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!



sei du doch ruhig ...pah!


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der hund ist hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie er das nur gemacht hat. Das Bild hat ja gar keinen blaustich.
Oder hat die Geli dasm Bild gemacht das würde die Qualität erklären.

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sei du doch ruhig ...pah!



Du bist ja nur sauer weil dich keiner vermisst hat...............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du bist ja nur sauer weil dich keiner vermisst hat...............



PAH!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. August 2009)

Hier schon mal ein paar Bilder vom Wallride...
Wenn ich die Bilder vom Bruder bekomme, dann stelle ich die auf meine Seite. Vielleicht sogar mit Blairwitch Nr. 2; schaun wa mal. 

Bruder:



Hot Rod:



Rocky:




Dschuga:




und der Xtccc nur leider ohne Kopf


----------



## Hopi (1. August 2009)

feuchte Grüsse aus Tirol


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> feuchte Grüsse aus Tirol



grüße zurück


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. August 2009)

gibts in las vegas jetzt auch ein tirol?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. August 2009)

Geschmeidig war's. HR1 - Die verkleinerten Pics habe ich dir gerade gemailt. Wenn du die Originale willst, sag einfach Bescheid.

Tja Uwe, das wäre heute fast was für dich gewesen. Aber die Drops lassen sich ja umfahren.  

@Hopi & Ratte - Glückwunsch.


----------



## Meister Alex (1. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> aha. und?
> 
> ach ja: viel spass!



Und? Ei nix und?! 
Und alles gute halt und was man sonst noch so Jungvermählten wünscht: 
Viel Zeit mieinander, viele Kinder, wenig Krach usw. etc. pp.

Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. August 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Und? Ei nix und?!
> Und alles gute halt und was man sonst noch so Jungvermählten wünscht:
> Viel Zeit mieinander, viele Kinder, wenig Krach usw. etc. pp.
> 
> ...



sach ich doch: viel spass!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. August 2009)

Hier die Bilder des Tages.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2009)

schöne bilder...sieht nach ner menge spaß aus..ärger mich das ich nicht dabei war 



falls sich morgen noch jemand anschließen will...wir werden uns nun doch schon um 10:00 treffen...raststätte alsbach auf der a5  in google maps heißt die west, ist kurz vor bensheim


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Rocky:



ist doch gefakt das bild...nur de foddo schief gehalten


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. August 2009)

Die Wall könnte schon ein stück höher sein da muss man sonst so aufpassen das man nicht übers Ziel hinaus fährt.
@Uwe Da is nix gefaket "this is real".

// rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. August 2009)

zitat bruder jörn: HIER sind die bilder.

den spanakel kenn ich, doch wer ist der neger?


----------



## xtccc (2. August 2009)

von gestern...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/20238

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKim-EWRG3I"]YouTube - Stalin[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tIJxzrhPIU"]YouTube - Rod[/ame]


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der hund ist hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komm grad aus dem Krankenhaus : Schlüsselbeinbruch

Danke für die Genesungswünsche an alle. Das 901 fährt sich sehr geil nützt nur nix wenn man es selber nicht kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (2. August 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Komm grad aus dem Krankenhaus : Schlüsselbeinbruch


 
 Na dann mal gute Besserung!!!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. August 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Komm grad aus dem Krankenhaus : Schlüsselbeinbruch



ooohhhh Man.....  

Dann gute besserung.


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. August 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Komm grad aus dem Krankenhaus : Schlüsselbeinbruch



Eijajei Ede was machste denn für Sachen.
Musst du unters Messer oder hast du einen Verband bekommen?
Gute Besserung.

// Rocky


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. August 2009)

Rocky: Hab einen Rucksackverband bekommen. Die Notfallärztin meint es müße operiert werden, aber das muß der Chefarzt morgen entscheiden.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2009)

@ede: so ein mist....seh zu das du schnell wieder auf xsund wirst!


hab grad ne extra geschmeidige runde an der bergstrasse hinter mir. dank an MrNice und Pfadfinder, hab nicht gedacht das es dort so viele und schöne singletrails gibt


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. August 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Komm grad aus dem Krankenhaus : Schlüsselbeinbruch
> 
> Danke für die Genesungswünsche an alle. Das 901 fährt sich sehr geil nützt nur nix wenn man es selber nicht kann...



schöne sceizze.
wenn du trost oder manpower brauchst, melde dich.
darf allerdings darf ich lt. CE eintrag nur bis 12 t.

das 901er quälst du auch irgendwann...


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab grad ne extra geschmeidige runde an der bergstrasse hinter mir. dank an MrNice und Pfadfinder, hab nicht gedacht das es dort so viele und schöne singletrails gibt



Erzähle mal mehr!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2009)

was soll ich sagen...ein haufen single trails..fand sie teilweise schöner wie im taunus, das schreit nach ner wiederholung mit größerer beteiligung


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. August 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Rocky: Hab einen Rucksackverband bekommen. Die Notfallärztin meint es müße operiert werden, aber das muß der Chefarzt morgen entscheiden.



Mensch Ede das tut mir echt leid. Ich hoffe du wirst ganz schnell wieder gesund! Ganz dicke Genesungswünsche auch von Maren.


----------



## Maggo (2. August 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Rocky: Hab einen Rucksackverband bekommen. Die Notfallärztin meint es müße operiert werden, aber das muß der Chefarzt morgen entscheiden.



na dann mal gute besserung im zweifelsfall würd ichs heut auch operieren lassen, ich durfte damals entscheiden und hab jetzt so nen richtig schönen knubbel an dem sich meine tochter immer die nase anhaut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (2. August 2009)

@Ede: Wat'n Pech , gute Besserung.



Lucafabian schrieb:


> schöne bilder...sieht nach ner menge spaß aus..ärger mich das ich nicht dabei war  ...


dem kann ich mir nur anschließen, dieses Wochenede ging ja mal gar nix
*schmalzmodusan*die Bilder zehren an Einem *schmalzmodusaus*
Wenn ich das nächste mal mitkomme, könnte ich den  mitbringen.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Wenn ich das nächste mal mitkomme, könnte ich den  mitbringen.



der versaut doch das ganze ambiente ....die einweggrills sind dafür perfekt!


----------



## xtccc (2. August 2009)

nur holzkohle is real !


----------



## Zilli (2. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der versaut doch das ganze ambiente ....die einweggrills sind dafür perfekt!


Perfekt naja  ... das letzte mal (ist  schon länger her) hat's doch ewig gedauert mit dem Einweggrill ... 

.... hauptsache ich komm dieses Jahr überhaupt mal hin.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. August 2009)

Oh Mann, was ist denn das für eine Nachricht.  Ede - gute Besserung.

Da ist die Stimmung nach einem tollen WE dann doch etwas getrübt. Ein entspannter Tag im Park, ein langweiliges Fußballspiel auf 'nem Hügel  , und dann das.

Wenn ich heute abend nicht einschlafen kann, dann zähle ich die Polizeiautos, die rund ums Stadion standen. So kriegt man auch 'ne Nacht rum.


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. August 2009)

bestens!
http://www.winterberg-touristik.de/deutsch/aktuelles/wetter/


----------



## xtccc (3. August 2009)

viel spass in WIBE !


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. August 2009)

Wir fahren gerade durch münchhausen. Sonne kommt raus- hoffentlich wird's nicht so heiß. 
Schöne Grüße an die daheimgebliebenen,
m & t.


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Wir fahren gerade durch münchhausen. Sonne kommt raus- hoffentlich wird's nicht so heiß.
> Schöne Grüße an die daheimgebliebenen,
> m & t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (3. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


>



Noch 20 km...


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. August 2009)

Zeig dem Spanackel mal die Holzwand.
Wie ich den kenne fährt der da freihändig runter.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. August 2009)

Scheinbar sind sie beschäftigt und haben keine Zeit für eine Zwischenmeldung.


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. August 2009)

So. Fertisch. Bis auf Hautabschürfungen alles bestens. Die beiden Doubles auf der DH wurden mehrmals bezwungen, der eine meinerseits noch sturzgeshaped...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. August 2009)

Besteht noch Hoffnung, oder hast du ihn vollumfänglich eingeebnet?


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. August 2009)

Nein, nein- es ist schon noch ein double, es wurde nur ein backsteingrosser wackerstein herausgebrochen.
@Rocky: ich muss mir die dicken in Ruhe anschauen. Auf dem protzophonedisplay sieht man nur die Hälfte. Ich melde mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (3. August 2009)

Ja keine Problem!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. August 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Wenn ich das nächste mal mitkomme, könnte ich den  mitbringen.



Den Anhänger als Basislager? Warum nicht. Den Weg kennst du ja.


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. August 2009)

wir sollten einen bus anschaffen und nen ein-euro-job ausloben. wir hättens schön fett mit nem chauffeur und der arbeitmarkt wäre auch teilweise bereinigt... und man bräuchte sich über anständige grillhardware zu streiten.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. August 2009)

Mal sehen wie wir die Company ans Laufen bringen. Bei genügend Zuspruch könnten wir bald expandieren, unsere Geschäftstätigkeit regional ausdehnen und über kurz oder lang an die Börse gehen.

Dann verkaufen wir unsere Anteile, ziehen uns in den Aufsichtsrat zurück, entdecken unser grünes Gewissen und renaturisieren die ganzen illegalen Trails.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. August 2009)

wie wars denn heute...gibts keine vernüftigen bericht?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie wars denn heute...gibts keine vernüftigen bericht?



Richtig geil war es heute. Wir sind die coolsten Sprünge im Funride gesprungen und haben uns auf der Downhill mit den beiden "Doubles" auseinandergesetzt. Die gingen relativ geschmeidig, wobei ich nur den ersten gesprungen bin und Tom sich beim Zweiten (im letzten Durchgang) den Landehügel auf besondere Art angesehen hat ;-)
Alles in Allem ein gelungener Tag! Winterberg ist einfach immer eine Reise wert.
Wann kommste mal wieder mit?
Gruß und gute Nacht,
Marco


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Wann kommste mal wieder mit?
> Gruß und gute Nacht,
> Marco



ihr sucht doch nur ein opfer...noch dieses jahr


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. August 2009)

Na warste schon mit dem Hund unterwegs?


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2009)

Bekommt der Macker jetzt eigentlich ein Körbchen 

Hoi Uwe, der Wein ist mal wieder lecker  .... wurde auch von 3ten bestätigt 

Achja, hast du mittlerweile eineneue Gabel oder wie oderr was


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bekommt der Macker jetzt eigentlich ein Körbchen
> 
> Hoi Uwe, der Wein ist mal wieder lecker  .... wurde auch von 3ten bestätigt
> 
> Achja, hast du mittlerweile eineneue Gabel oder wie oderr was




ne hab jemanden in frankfurt gefunden der sie mir gemacht hat....innerhalb eines tages 

hast den precorino schon probiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Na warste schon mit dem Hund unterwegs?



sicher war ich...hab den ruhigen morgen genossen und festgestellt das es auch hübsche frauen gibt die um die zeit mit nem hund unterwegs sind 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Bekommt der Macker jetzt eigentlich ein Körbchen



*NEIN!
*


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. August 2009)

Ach so- DU hast also jemanden gefunden, der die talas wieder in Schuss bringt...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Ach so- DU hast also jemanden gefunden, der die talas wieder in Schuss bringt...



na gut du profilierungsneurotiker...ich hab dich gefunden und du hast arne gekannt...wo bleibt eigentlich die nummer von ihm...er soll doch nochmal nach meinem dämpfer schauen und außerdem muß ich ihm die adresse für die o-ringe geben


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. August 2009)

Ich bin Profineurotiker.


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2009)

schon verputzt, gleicham ersten Abend sobld er kalt war  LeckerLeckerLecker


----------



## xtccc (4. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Nein, nein- es ist schon noch ein double, es wurde nur ein backsteingrosser wackerstein herausgebrochen.
> QUOTE]
> 
> du weißt, das es die förster nicht gern sehen wenn die natürliche beschaffenheit von flora und fauna durch mountainbiker verändert wird
> ...


----------



## Zilli (4. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Na warste schon mit dem Hund unterwegs?


Der Sarkasmus hallt ja bis über den Main 

Ich/wir sollte/n direkt nach Südtirol mal nach Wibe, dann wär ich noch in Übung ... und sei es für die Chickenways


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2009)

na südtirol willst dich mit som kleckerkram nicht mehr abgeben


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2009)

gibt es eigentlich noch einen Freireiterevent in den Bergen, bevor die Lifte schliessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. August 2009)

Die besagte Woche im September.

Saalbach, Mayrhofen und Dorf Tirol stehen auf dem Programm.


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich noch einen Freireiterevent in den Bergen, bevor die Lifte schliessen?



einen? stefan, wir haben anfang august. du wechselst sicher schon die autoreifen, wenn im mittelgebirge die schönste bergradelzeit anbricht.
letztes jahr war ich am letzen oktoberwochenende mit ratte u. hopi zum saisonabschluss in wibe. danach war diese jedoch noch nicht zuende...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> einen? stefan, wir haben anfang august. du wechselst sicher schon die autoreifen, wenn im mittelgebirge die schönste bergradelzeit anbricht.
> letztes jahr war ich am letzen oktoberwochenende mit ratte u. hopi zum saisonabschluss in wibe. danach war diese jedoch noch nicht zuende...



wie jetzt? im oktober ist die saison zuende? aber ich habe doch noch soooo viel vor...da muss ich mich aber ranhalten 
werde nächste woche nochmal nach winterberg fahren, wahrscheinlich am dienstag.
gruß,
HR1


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2009)

ermm wibe  ... Winterberg 

wäre auch mal für ein Trainings WE im Mittelgebirge zu haben  muss noch lernen

1. hüpfen
2. spitzkehren
3. Mut antrinken


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. August 2009)

ich hab auch viel vor und kann nur mo oder fr!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich hab auch viel vor und kann nur mo oder fr!



dann fahre ich eben am dienstag und am freitag....ist das ein angebot?! montag geht leider nicht. mein weibchen hat hochzeitstechnische vorbereitungen eingeplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2009)

wie du gehst heiraten


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wie du gehst heiraten



ja! ich bin eben ein romantiker 
nein im ernst, nach 9 jahren ist das schon in ordnung...und es passt einfach sehr gut


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2009)

na dann, sag bescheid wann ich gratulieren darf


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> na dann, sag bescheid wann ich gratulieren darf



erst am ende des jahres....ich geb früh genug bescheid


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2009)




----------



## rocky_mountain (5. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ermm wibe  ... Winterberg
> 
> wäre auch mal für ein Trainings WE im Mittelgebirge zu haben  muss noch lernen
> 
> ...



Falsche Reihenfolge

1. Mut antrinken
2. hüpfen
3. Spitzkehren (sind meistens fahrbar.......)

// Rocky


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2009)

stimmt nur gestern habe ich erst verweigert, dann mein Bike den Berg runter und mich in die Nesseln geworfen


----------



## Lucafabian (5. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> stimmt nur gestern habe ich erst verweigert, dann mein Bike den Berg runter und mich in die Nesseln geworfen



alles in eine zug...dann ists kein wunder...zu spätes verweigern ist immer mit strafe verbunden


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> stimmt nur gestern habe ich erst verweigert, dann mein Bike den Berg runter und mich in die Nesseln geworfen



Ich würde es nicht "verweigern" nennen, sondern eine persönliche Art diese Schlüsselstelle zu nehmen!

// Rocky


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2009)

vielleicht fahre ich das nächste Mal einfach gerade aus  pfeif auf die Kurve  dann geht es auch schneller nach unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (5. August 2009)

Freireiter ?
Hallo Leute,
ich war letztes Jahr in Graubünden in der nähe von Thusis. Da bin ich mit dem PKW an nem MTB/CC-Rennen vorbei gefahren, leider keine Zeit gehabt zu bremsen (Baby an bord). Ich konnte nur das Wort "Freireiter" lesen. Wisst ihr was von dem Event oder vom Veranstalter?
Danke!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. August 2009)

Es würde mich überraschen wenn einer der hier aktiven Schreiberlinge .... - aaarghh - mir geht das Wort nicht über die Lippen - fahren würde.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. August 2009)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Freireiter ?
> Hallo Leute,
> ich war letztes Jahr in Graubünden in der nähe von Thusis. Da bin ich mit dem PKW an nem MTB/CC-Rennen vorbei gefahren, leider keine Zeit gehabt zu bremsen (Baby an bord). Ich konnte nur das Wort "Freireiter" lesen. Wisst ihr was von dem Event oder vom Veranstalter?
> Danke!



XX rennen und freireiter...das war ein fake!


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. August 2009)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Freireiter ?
> Hallo Leute,
> ich war letztes Jahr in Graubünden in der nähe von Thusis. Da bin ich mit dem PKW an nem MTB/CC-Rennen vorbei gefahren, leider keine Zeit gehabt zu bremsen (Baby an bord). Ich konnte nur das Wort "Freireiter" lesen. Wisst ihr was von dem Event oder vom Veranstalter?
> Danke!



Hi,

von uns war das definitiv keiner!


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2009)

wer weiss


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wer weiss



Gib's zu du warst es.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. August 2009)

Ich bin immer noch erschüttert wie wir mit solch abwegigen Vorwürfen konfrontiert werden konnten.


----------



## pecht (5. August 2009)

ei ihr,
sag war jemand von euch schon mal in der lenzerheide zum freeriden? ich fahre da am sa. für ne woche hin. gibts da ein bikeshop oder ähnliches?
kennt jemand ein paar empfehlenswerte touren?

gruß


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2009)

www.bikerheide.ch 

http://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&q=bikeshop+lenzerheide&meta=&aq=f&oq=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. August 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> ei ihr,
> sag war jemand von euch schon mal in der lenzerheide zum freeriden? ich fahre da am sa. für ne woche hin. gibts da ein bikeshop oder ähnliches?
> kennt jemand ein paar empfehlenswerte touren?
> 
> gruß




wir waren da letztes jahr, aber in arose..hatten m al nen abstecher nach lenzerheide gemacht. obs nen bikeshop gibt weiß ich nicht, gibts aber bestimmt die sind doch auf die biker dort eingerichtet

wir sind die offizielle strecke vom rothorn runter...gibt aber sicher noch wietere...irgendwo muß auch ne strecke mit northshores geben...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. August 2009)

und ich wollt noch sagen frag mal den mzaskar...aber er war schon da


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2009)

er war schneller als sein Schatten  (wobei Lugxx nicht mein Schatten ist, der ist ja viel zu schmal  )

Auf jeden fall machen Grischa Trailride, Biketicket to ride, Abstecher nach Arosa


----------



## pecht (5. August 2009)

ah ok danke vielmals. das wird ein spaß. ich denk an euch wenn ich eine woche lang mit der gondel hochgondel und dann schön runnerrausche und anschließend 42 bierchen am see trinke


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2009)

http://www.gps-touren.ch/tourenEinzel.php?s=2&tourId=752

http://www.lenzerheide.com/data/media/dateien/bike/biketickettorideflyer.pdf


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. August 2009)

hab die bilder und Videos von Beerfelden und Winterberg jetzt auf der Freireiten Website.

Schönen Gruß.
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. August 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> hab die bilder und Videos von Beerfelden und Winterberg jetzt auf der Freireiten Website.
> 
> Schönen Gruß.
> Marco


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. August 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> dann fahre ich eben am dienstag und am freitag....ist das ein angebot?! montag geht leider nicht. mein weibchen hat hochzeitstechnische vorbereitungen eingeplant



nächster freitag ist gebont. auch andererseits viel spass wünscht d.


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> nächster freitag ist gebont. auch andererseits viel spass wünscht d.



Nehmt ihr mich mit?


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. August 2009)

wenn der ulle läuft- keine frage.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2009)

wann ist nächster freitag?...morgen oder in ner woche?


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. August 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> wie jetzt? im oktober ist die saison zuende? aber ich habe doch noch soooo viel vor...da muss ich mich aber ranhalten
> werde nächste woche nochmal nach winterberg fahren, wahrscheinlich am dienstag.
> gruß,
> HR1





Lucafabian schrieb:


> wann ist nächster freitag?...morgen oder in ner woche?



Nächste Woche!


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2009)

da hab ich ja Frei-Tag


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da hab ich ja Frei-Tag



Hat sich gestern aber anders angehört.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hat sich gestern aber anders angehört.



weiß ja auch nicht ob es klappt....wenn dann nur wenns mit urlaub nächste woche klappt und ich soweit fertig bin

hattest du nicht gesagt freitags fährst du nicht


----------



## Kulminator (6. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da hab ich ja Frei-Tag



Frei-Tag bei deinem Chef - aber nicht bei deiner Cheffin, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (6. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hattest du nicht gesagt freitags fährst du nicht



Stimmt, aber was schert mich heute mein geschwätz von gestern.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Frei-Tag bei deinem Chef - aber nicht bei deiner Cheffin, oder?



eben das ist mein problem


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2009)

Aber dann muss der Hund bestimmt zum Tierarzt  
Ich glaube ich schneke dir zum Geburstag ein Körbchen für den Macker


----------



## Kulminator (6. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> eben das ist mein problem



habt ihr nicht genau deshalb den Hund angeschafft?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber dann muss der Hund bestimmt zum Tierarzt
> Ich glaube ich schneke dir zum Geburstag ein Körbchen für den Macker



mach mal aber ein schön großer und als knochen legst ne hammerschmid rein 




Kulminator schrieb:


> habt ihr nicht genau deshalb den Hund angeschafft?



nicht ihr, ich habs deshalb zugelassen...aber solange das bad noch nicht fertig ist nutzt mir das nix


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mach mal aber ein schön großer und als knochen legst ne hammerschmid rein
> (



Und wo schraubst du die drann?


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und wo schraubst du die drann?




Na, unten an den Hund !!!


----------



## Kulminator (6. August 2009)

dagegen könnte aber die Cheffin was haben


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und wo schraubst du die drann?



du weißt wieder viel zu gut bescheid....muß ich den macker halt austauschen 




Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Na, unten an den Hund !!!



ne für hund ist ja im körbchen kein platz mehr!
außerdem hat der auch keine ISG aufnahme 



Kulminator schrieb:


> dagegen könnte aber die Cheffin was haben



aber gaaaaaaaaaanz sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2009)

Dann musst den Macker halt zu Kalle bringen und dir was ranbrutzeln lassen


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann musst den Macker halt zu Kalle bringen und dir was ranbrutzeln lassen



Da kann er sich ein neuen Rahmen kaufen!


----------



## _jazzman_ (6. August 2009)

Hier gibts Hunde mit ISCG Aufnahme...


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. August 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hier gibts Hunde mit ISCG Aufnahme...



+ sensationelle 2%Skonto


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann musst den Macker halt zu Kalle bringen und dir was ranbrutzeln lassen



eloxal muß dazu abgestrahlt werden
der ganze rahmen wird sandgetrahlt
und kann nicht mehr eloxiert werden.
kommt also normale farbe drauf 
und 250 eus aus meiner börse raus

will aber nen eloxierten macker


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hier gibts Hunde mit ISCG Aufnahme...



die hunde sind mir zu fett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2009)

hmmm, aber ein neuer Eloxalmacker kostet aber mal das 10 fache


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hmmm, aber ein neuer Eloxalmacker kostet aber mal das 10 fache



wo du recht hats hast natürlich recht...einen 4 jahre alten gibts aber schon günstiger und außerdem ist dann ein eloxalmacker
...und meiner würde ja kastriert werden, ist dann nur noch geschminkt 

bzgl. Urlaub: die genehmigung vom kleinen chef ist da, fehlt noch die von der großen chefin 


noch was...der dämpfer wird morgen inspiziert....


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2009)

ich nehm ihn, auch geschmickt, für günstig


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich nehm ihn, auch geschmickt, für günstig



...aber er liebt mich doch ...was ist er dir wert?

ne ich wills gar nicht wissen...bin grad eh pleite


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2009)

kalle räumt übrigens grad die restbestände aus

aber auch keine ISG


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kalle räumt übrigens grad die restbestände aus
> 
> aber auch keine ISG


 
Wäre ja meiner  Aber ich glaube ich hätte auch gerne dieses ISG dingeskirschen, man(n) weiss ja nie 

Aber 500 Euronen hmmmm ...... aber meine Kasse ist auch gerade etwas leer  

Ich bin ja immer noch hin und her gerissen zwischen einem wie oben oder einem LV901 oder für den Rahmenpreis vom LV ein Fritzz komplett 
aber da muss ich eh nochsparen und mal sehen ob es mir evtl. im neuen Jahr reicht


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,
leider kann ich nächste Woche Freitag niemanden nach WB mitnehmen, da ich in Osnabrück bin und von dort aus nach WB fahre. Sorry Tom ich hatte das total vergessen...aber wir können uns ja vor Ort treffen. Über die Planung können wir uns ja noch Gedanken machen, ist schließlich noch eine Woche hin.
Gruß,
HR1


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> leider kann ich nächste Woche Freitag niemanden nach WB mitnehmen, da ich in Osnabrück bin und von dort aus nach WB fahre. Sorry Tom ich hatte das total vergessen...aber wir können uns ja vor Ort treffen. Über die Planung können wir uns ja noch Gedanken machen, ist schließlich noch eine Woche hin.
> Gruß,
> HR1



das passt doch  tom, rocky und ich im ulle...wasn mit xtccc???

wird das wieder blamabel für mich werden...


----------



## Arachne (6. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...oder einem LV901 oder für den Rahmenpreis vom LV ein Fritzz komplett
> ...



Die sind aber nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichbar! 

Das LV lacht mich auch schon seit einigen Wochen so unverschämt an... 

@Ede, was hängt denn so dran? (Gabel, Dämpfer, Bremsen.)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber auch keine ISG





mzaskar schrieb:


> ... Aber ich glaube ich hätte auch gerne dieses ISG dingeskirschen, man(n) weiss ja nie



ISG? 

Ahhh - IS*C*G


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (6. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ISG?



Iseborscher Shuttle Gemeinschaft....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2009)

... ach so


----------



## xtccc (6. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das passt doch  tom, rocky und ich im ulle...wasn mit xtccc???
> 
> wird das wieder blamabel für mich werden...



hmmm ich könnte noch etwas training vor meinem geplanten urlaub in leogang/saalbach-hinterglemm gebrauchen...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. August 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> urlaub in leogang/saalbach-hinterglemm gebrauchen...



wie jetzt????


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. August 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> hmmm ich könnte noch etwas training vor meinem geplanten urlaub in leogang/saalbach-hinterglemm gebrauchen...



hi xtccc, wann bist du denn in saalbach? habe vor am 22.08./23.08. die big-5 zu fahren oder bissl adidas-freeride / x-line am schattberg runter zu rollen.
vielleicht geht sich ja was aus, dass wir zusammen ne runde drehen...?


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. August 2009)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die sind aber nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichbar!
> 
> Das LV lacht mich auch schon seit einigen Wochen so unverschämt an...
> 
> @Ede, was hängt denn so dran? (Gabel, Dämpfer, Bremsen.)



Totem Coil, Fox DHX Air 5.0 , Shimano Saint, DT Swiss 2350, HS AM, alle möglichen Teile von Syntace, Sram (X.O Trigger, Kassette, Kette)

Gruß aus der Welt des Schmerzes.


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. August 2009)

Servus Ede,

schön was von dir zu hören.
Wenigstens hast du dir schönes Wetter für deinen Zwangsurlaub ausgesucht.
Gute Besserung
Rocky


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. August 2009)

Hallo Rocky: Sitz aber nur drinnen und überleg mir Lagerungspositionen für den Arm der immer noch starke Schmerzen bereitet.

Hab mir einen Ersatzfahrer ab Montag besorgt den ich aber als Beifahrer anlernen muß.
Positiv: Fahren kann er. Negativ : Verschläft öfter hat mir aber Besserung versprochen.


----------



## Arachne (7. August 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Totem Coil, Fox DHX Air 5.0 , Shimano Saint, DT Swiss 2350, HS AM, alle möglichen Teile von Syntace, Sram (X.O Trigger, Kassette, Kette)
> 
> Gruß aus der Welt des Schmerzes.



Hallo Ede, vielen Dank für die Infos und auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haihoo (7. August 2009)

hat wer interesse?? wer kommt mit am 10. okt....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=412544
grüß h.


----------



## haihoo (7. August 2009)

korrektur: 12.09.09.....


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Gruß aus der Welt des Schmerzes.



auch von mir nochmal gute besserung....wie lang solls denn dauern bis du wieder einigermaßen fitt bist?


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> auch von mir nochmal gute besserung....wie lang solls denn dauern bis du wieder einigermaßen fitt bist?



Frühestens in 10-12 Wochen...


----------



## habkeinnick (7. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wird das wieder blamabel für mich werden...



*gg* ich fahr da auch nicht mehr hin. stefan war letzten freitag mit nem kumpel in WB und der ist jetzt auch überhaupt kein dropverweigerer mehr... - mit dem fahr ich auch nicht mehr zusammen dahin


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. August 2009)

Ich verweiger die Drops ja nur aus Mitleid ums Bike. [clown]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (7. August 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> hi xtccc, wann bist du denn in saalbach? habe vor am 22.08./23.08. die big-5 zu fahren oder bissl adidas-freeride / x-line am schattberg runter zu rollen.
> vielleicht geht sich ja was aus, dass wir zusammen ne runde drehen...?



hey jazzman...so zeitig sind wir noch nicht da..eher ende august/anfang september..

gruss
torsten


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das passt doch  tom, rocky und ich im ulle...wasn mit xtccc???
> 
> wird das wieder blamabel für mich werden...



Ich denke es ist besser euch nicht unbeaufsichtigt zu lassen. Ich habe mir für den kommenden Freitag mal Urlaub genommen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. August 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist besser euch nicht unbeaufsichtigt zu lassen. Ich habe mir für den kommenden Freitag mal Urlaub genommen.



Auf dich ist einfach verlass!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2009)

klingt als würde es ziemlich geil werden....

@ede: leck, 10-12 wochen...hast je richtig den schwarzen peter gezogen


----------



## Zilli (7. August 2009)

Na Euch wünsch ich viel Schbass ... *winsel* 

Bin dann mal 2 Wochen außer Haus, so in der südwestlichsten Ecke von England ... seht Ihr die Linien ? .... ich hoffe da geht was


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2009)

na dann viel Schaschbass


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. August 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Na Euch wünsch ich viel Schbass ... *winsel*
> 
> Bin dann mal 2 Wochen außer Haus, so in der südwestlichsten Ecke von England ... seht Ihr die Linien ? .... ich hoffe da geht was



das schaut guuut aus.
ich wünsch die viel Spaß  wir erwarten Bilder


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. August 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Na Euch wünsch ich viel Schbass ... *winsel*
> 
> Bin dann mal 2 Wochen außer Haus, so in der südwestlichsten Ecke von England ... seht Ihr die Linien ? .... ich hoffe da geht was



Wenn das Datum in dem Porthcurno Pic stimmt, dann ist das ja uralt. Zwischenzeitlich werden sicher ein paar Kicker, Tables, Doubles, Drops und North Shores integriert sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2009)

komm heil zurück


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. August 2009)

sieh an, der Herr Lugxx ist auch wach und am Rechner...

Moinmoin. Biken am Wochende oder Hund ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (8. August 2009)

6:22 Uhr sieht erstmal nach und aus.....


----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> sieh an, der Herr Lugxx ist auch wach und am Rechner...
> 
> Moinmoin. Biken am Wochende oder Hund ?



hunde sowieso aber zusätzlich biken wäre schon gut...wird aber kurzfristig sein...und Du?


----------



## pecht (9. August 2009)

Ey guten morgen Dudes,

schöne grüße aus der Schweiz. heute startet die bike attack mit dem finale. 666 teilnehmer. ich kann euch sagen hier is was los. ich werde mir das mal aus der nähe anschauen. schade das wir einen tag zu spät angereist sind, sonst hätte ich glatt an dem qualilauf gestern teilgenommen.
naja nächstes mal, außerdem habe ich ja die ganze woche zeit und vor allem den platz um die tour alleione zu fahren.

hat jemand von euch ein paar gps touren von dem gebiet? es gibt zwar welche zum downloaden aber kosten ja geld und man muss wieder ein progi laden um die komischen rtf formate zu lesen. und ich arbeite mit einem mac. kann also gut sein das diese progi net läuft.

so jetzt gehts in die bikegarage im hotel und dann LOS 

schönen tag euch allen

gruß pecht


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2009)

www.trail.ch
www.gps-touren.ch


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. August 2009)

Das war heute doch sehr ansprechend im Taunus 

Vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen und guiden, Uwe 

Schöne Woche noch, der Kombi


----------



## xtccc (9. August 2009)

@ Luca:

für'n Fox-Dämpfer passen auch Federn von Manitou...kosten ungefähr 1/6 von Fox...und gibz bei hibike !


----------



## Lucafabian (9. August 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> @ Luca:
> 
> für'n Fox-Dämpfer passen auch Federn von Manitou...kosten ungefähr 1/6 von Fox...und gibz bei hibike !



boah bin ich platt...

schee wars...ne 400er von manitou hab ich...der ist aber vom durchmesser zu groß, da brauch ich andere aufnahmen


----------



## Kulminator (9. August 2009)

Super Runde heute...  

Dank an unseren Guide...


----------



## pecht (9. August 2009)

also die trek bike attack strecke is mal anspruchsvoll... wenn man es laufen läßt.

werde die tage mal ein paar bilder hochladen. 

viel spaß im taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. August 2009)

Für so 'ne Runde fahr ich doch gern mal ein paar HM bergauf. Danke für die gesellige Tour.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. August 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> also die trek bike attack strecke is mal anspruchsvoll... wenn man es laufen läßt.
> 
> werde die tage mal ein paar bilder hochladen.
> 
> viel spaß im taunus



den hatten wir....mach mal bilder...die wecken erinnerungen


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. August 2009)

Nach dem rumgeiere, heute, habe ich die Fuhre neu konfiguriert. Grade ferddisch geworden.
Breiter Lenker, kurzer Vorbau, Bremshebel Position mit Schaltungshebel getauscht, Reifen aufgemotzt 
Da geht was, merkt man schon auf der Runde ums Haus. Werde das Ganze diese Woche abends bei entsprechendem Wetter am HK testen und dann gehts wieder in den Taunus


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. August 2009)

Hätte ich gewusst das die ganze Wolfsgemeinde um Taunus ist, wäre ich dazugestossen...schade! :-(
vielleicht nächstes Mal.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nach dem rumgeiere, heute, habe ich die Fuhre neu konfiguriert. Grade ferddisch geworden.
> Breiter Lenker, kurzer Vorbau, Bremshebel Position mit Schaltungshebel getauscht, Reifen aufgemotzt
> Da geht was, merkt man schon auf der Runde ums Haus. Werde das Ganze diese Woche abends bei entsprechendem Wetter am HK testen und dann gehts wieder in den Taunus



 Blut geleckt?!




Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hätte ich gewusst das die ganze Wolfsgemeinde um Taunus ist, wäre ich dazugestossen...schade! :-(
> vielleicht nächstes Mal.



ups, war meine schuld....wir hatten das samstag abend ganz kurzfristig festgelegt...doch bitte bestimmt das nächste mal


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2009)

schaut mal hab ich bei den hochtouren gefunden, das ist mal ne herausforderung:






Foto: [FW]FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (10. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> boah bin ich platt...



Und du wolltest noch mal hoch.....
War eine schöne geschmeidige Tour nur die Rampe des todes war zum.:kotz:

// rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. August 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hätte ich gewusst das die ganze Wolfsgemeinde um Taunus ist, wäre ich dazugestossen...schade! :-(
> vielleicht nächstes Mal.



Tja da haste wirklich was verpasst.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und du wolltest noch mal hoch.....
> War eine schöne geschmeidige Tour nur die Rampe des todes war zum.:kotz:
> 
> // rocky



ich wär auch nochmal hoch, das richtig platt sein kam ja erst zuhause

die rampe des todes sollten wir 2 mal wöchentlich fahren, fahren nicht schieben, das gibts kondition am berg


----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. August 2009)

so ist das eben...


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die rampe des todes sollten wir 2 mal wöchentlich fahren, fahren nicht schieben, das gibts kondition am berg



Viel Spass!


----------



## Kulminator (10. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schaut mal hab ich bei den hochtouren gefunden, das ist mal ne herausforderung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... aber nicht für die "Zackenbezwinger" ...


----------



## maverick65 (10. August 2009)

Einsteiger-Freerider für wirklich kleines Geld! Sooooolange fahren, bis was kaput geht und nicht meckern von wegen Alivio und Co:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...reddy-2-Full-Suspension-Bike-2009::13535.html


Wir waren am letzten Samstag bei Meister Alex grillen und haben vorher seine Umgebung kennen gelernt. Er hat uns ein paar Trails und geile Treppen gezeigt.Die Teppen-runter-Aktion locker (ich schätze mal ) um die 100 Hm-Vernichtung. Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt: Alex und Petra beim "Pas de Deux"







Gruß Mav


----------



## Hopi (10. August 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...reddy-2-Full-Suspension-Bike-2009::13535.html



Wer will denn mit einem 19 Kilo Bike Touren fahren?


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schaut mal hab ich bei den hochtouren gefunden, das ist mal ne herausforderung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, allerdings ein geologisch-geometrisch vermutlich gefaktes Bild, oder es ist über Kopf mit einer 180Grad Panoramakamera aufgenommen. Die Abfahrt 'dreht irgendwie durch' und knickt nach hinten optisch weg obwohl sie nach vorne heraus kommen sollte.
 However, wäre mir zu heftig.

Zur 'Rampe des Todes': nur gut daß ich meine Herzschrittmacher-Anzeige nicht dabei hatte, die Uhr bzw. das Display wäre wohl sonst blutunterlaufen angelaufen. Das Kammerflimmern war nur noch 2 Herzschlag entfernt. Sehe das aber auch eher als Herausforderung, mit mehr Training kann mans auch schaffen


----------



## Hopi (10. August 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nice, allerdings ein geologisch-geometrisch vermutlich gefaktes Bild, oder es ist über Kopf mit einer 180Grad Panoramakamera aufgenommen. Die Abfahrt 'dreht irgendwie durch' und knickt nach hinten optisch weg obwohl sie nach vorne heraus kommen sollte.
> However, wäre mir zu heftig.
> 
> Zur 'Rampe des Todes': nur gut daß ich meine Herzschrittmacher-Anzeige nicht dabei hatte, die Uhr bzw. das Display wäre wohl sonst blutunterlaufen angelaufen. Das Kammerflimmern war nur noch 2 Herzschlag entfernt. Sehe das aber auch eher als Herausforderung, mit mehr Training kann mans auch schaffen




Der erste dem es aufgefallen ist  


Und was ist bitte die Rampe des Todes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und was ist bitte die Rampe des Todes




ne über nen kilometer lange waldautobahn, die senkrecht zu den höhenlinienverläuft und die dein höhenmeterkonto in den beinen um mindestens 200 meter wachsen läßt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. August 2009)

Sagt doch einfach wie's ist. Der kleine Bruder der Eiger Nordwand hat sich vor uns aufgetan und als unerschrockene Seilschaft haben wir ihn im Handstreich bezwungen.


----------



## Hopi (10. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ne über nen kilometer lange waldautobahn, die senkrecht zu den höhenlinienverläuft und die dein höhenmeterkonto in den beinen um mindestens 200 meter wachsen läßt



Und wo ist dieses Monster?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. August 2009)

Unterhalb vom Roten Kreuz.

Von oben sieht's aus wie die Abbruchkante eines Tagebergwerks.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und wo ist dieses Monster?



da ists sichtbar..die einzige gerade


----------



## Hopi (10. August 2009)

mhmmm da muss ich wohl die Räder noch leichter machen 



Was kommt raus wenn man bei HiBike eigentlich nur eine Ersatzfelge für den Urlaub kaufen will 




genau 




2 Felgen plus Kleinkram


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. August 2009)

morsche,
nach dem deemax disaster hab ich mir nen ersatz lrs von trickstuff schicken lassen.
weisse felge und naben mit schwarzenspeichen zusammengehalten. sehr schick und macht nen schlanken fuss.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> morsche,
> nach dem deemax disaster hab ich mir nen ersatz lrs von trickstuff schicken lassen.
> weisse felge und naben mit schwarzenspeichen zusammengehalten. sehr schick und macht nen schlanken fuss.



wie disaster....sind doch wieder ganz oder war noch was?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die rampe des todes sollten wir 2 mal wöchentlich fahren, fahren nicht schieben, das gibts kondition am berg



Die ist in der Tat ganz nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2009)

nett ...pah!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. August 2009)

wahlto - zwischen deinem Nett und meinem Nett gibt's offensichtlich einen gewaltigen Unterschied.


----------



## Hopi (10. August 2009)

Du musst es so sehen, der Fürst lässt sich dort hochtragen  dann würde es wohl jeder nett finden.


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. August 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> wahlto - zwischen deinem Nett und meinem Nett gibt's offensichtlich einen gewaltigen Unterschied.



Der Unterschied wird die Richtung sein!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2009)

runter weht's einem da bestimmt ganz schön um die ohren 

huuuuui


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. August 2009)

Ob man die Kurve am Ende bekommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du musst es so sehen, der Fürst lässt sich dort hochtragen  dann würde es wohl jeder nett finden.



Das letzte Mal habe ich mich da auf meinem FR gemütlich hochschaukeln lassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> runter weht's einem da bestimmt ganz schön um die ohren



Ward Ihr eigentlich bis ganz unten? - Wenn's nur ein km bergauf war, wohl eher nicht


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. August 2009)

Es waren gefühlte 1.000 HM. Also MÜSSEN wir sehr weit unten gewesen sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ward Ihr eigentlich bis ganz unten? - Wenn's nur ein km bergauf war, wohl eher nicht



wahrscheinlich nicht ganz unten...den bach hab ich zumindest nicht gesehen

mich hat auch mein fr hochgeschaukelt....nur das letzte stück..nach nem ausbruchsversuch...da wollts dann nicht mehr


----------



## mzaskar (10. August 2009)

Paah 100hm die mache ich morgens mit nüchterem Magen gleich 4 mal 

*duckundwech*


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Paah 100hm die mache ich morgens mit nüchterem Magen gleich 4 mal
> 
> *duckundwech*



pah...du CCler...hatte ich eigentlich erwähnt das die weinpreise sich verdoppelt hatten


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. August 2009)

Unsuwe wird auch cc'ler. Er spurtet am Berg!


----------



## mzaskar (10. August 2009)

In Lycra  mit Körbchen


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie disaster....sind doch wieder ganz oder war noch was?



die rekonvaleszenz hat aufgrund eines heilmittelengpasses ewig gedauert. deshalb ein ersatzmedikament...

das protzophone liefert halt nur saumässige bilder:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













man sieht jedoch wenigsten was gemeint ist.


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. August 2009)

oder doch nicht?

dann schaut halt ins album... so es interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Der Unterschied wird die Richtung sein!




Also ich finde gleichermaßen beide Richtungen nett


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da ists sichtbar..die einzige gerade



pille palle....
die bin ich früher immer hoch


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. August 2009)

Mit welchem Gefährt? Im Kinderwagen und Papa hat geschoben?


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mit welchem Gefährt? Im Kinderwagen und Papa hat geschoben?



wahrscheinlich auf dem sessel und den hat der crazy gezogen


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. August 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mit welchem Gefährt? Im Kinderwagen und Papa hat geschoben?



mim HT

dürfte aber mim spicy auch kein prob sein opa


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. August 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mim HT
> 
> dürfte aber mim spicy auch kein prob sein opa



Die Jugend ist ganz schön fresch


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. August 2009)

xtccc ist am freitag auch dabei. er sollte sich mal mit dem bruder absprechen. 
soweit ich von der planung kenntnis habe, fahren bei mir der hundeknecht u. rocky downmountain mit.  

der kollege fettarm (hessy james) wäre wohl auch dabei. ich muss ihn nur noch bescheid geben.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> xtccc ist am freitag auch dabei. er sollte sich mal mit dem bruder absprechen.
> soweit ich von der planung kenntnis habe, fahren bei mir der hundeknecht u. rocky downmountain mit.
> 
> der kollege fettarm (hessy james) wäre wohl auch dabei. ich muss ihn nur noch bescheid geben.



wer ist denn hessy james


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. August 2009)

Der Tank ist voll, der Herr mag sich mal bei mir melden. 

Alles andere sind kryptische Worte deren Inhalt ich nicht zu deuten weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (10. August 2009)

Von wo ist er denn?
Sonnst tue ich mich mit dem Bruder zusammen!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Von wo ist er denn?
> Sonnst tue ich mich mit dem Bruder zusammen!



frankfurt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mim HT
> 
> dürfte aber mim spicy auch kein prob sein opa





Sag' mal dürftest Du eigentlich überhaupt schon bei der U30-Tour von nebenan für die *18- *bis 30-Jährigen mitfahren?


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Von wo ist er denn?
> Sonnst tue ich mich mit dem Bruder zusammen!



am ikea fahren wir sowieso vorbei. der kollege xtccc wäre schnell aufgelesen.
und björn muss ja eh erst in deine richtung...


----------



## Maggo (11. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wer ist denn hessy james



vieeeel spaß.......


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. August 2009)

Dann machen wir's eben so. Ich fahre nach Bad Offenbach und lade den Rocky ein.

Wann wollen wir los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. August 2009)

früh 


und wenns regnet bin ich raus...ich schau mir nicht wieder die nassen shores an!


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> vieeeel spaß.......



yep, wenns der echte hessi james ist, dann aber schnell die ohropax rein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> yep, wenns der echte hessi james ist, dann aber schnell die ohropax rein



Etwa der [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWbC1sMHl_E"]YouTube - Hessi James[/ame]


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2009)

wird er schon sein. you tube geht hier nicht, da ist mein arbeitgeber sehr fürsorglich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2009)

So 'ne quasselnde Tankstellenkakerlake halt


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> früh
> 
> 
> und wenns regnet bin ich raus...ich schau mir nicht wieder die nassen shores an!



Was ist denn das für ne Einstellung? 
Ich werde hinfahren, ob es stürmt oder schneit....solltet ihr aber alle nicht fahren wollen, dann bitte ich darum mich zu informieren! Danke 
schönen Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. August 2009)

Papperlapapp, das Wetter wird gut werden, die Shores trocken sein und irgendeiner wird irgendwas nicht fahren.

Am Nachmittag wird das Feuer entfacht, der Inhalt der Kühltaschen verkonsumiert, Strategien zur Übernahme der Weltherrschaft entwickelt und wieder verworfen. 

So wie immer halt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. August 2009)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!
Unsuwe hofft auf Regen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> So 'ne quasselnde Tankstellenkakerlake halt





wissefux schrieb:


> yep, wenns der echte hessi james ist, dann aber schnell die ohropax rein





Maggo schrieb:


> vieeeel spaß.......





wahltho schrieb:


> Etwa der YouTube - Hessi James



Kann nicht schlimmer sein als Tom's Musik (oder was das war) im Auto.......


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. August 2009)

Das war keine Musik. Das war eine unwillkürliche Aneinanderreihung verschiedener elektronisch erzeugter Geräusche.

Zum Glück ist der Kalte Krieg vorbei und die Horchposten eingemottet. Wer kann sonst sagen was findige Abhörer da hineininterpretiert hätten. Die Moskauer Taxifunkzentrale oder die Leitstelle der Pekinger Fahrradkuriere wären vermutlich geschlossen worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecht (11. August 2009)

also ich fand toms music cool


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. August 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> also ich fand toms music cool



Mit was hat er dich in der Hand?


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. August 2009)

@Pecht: du wirst mir immer sympathischer...
Ignorantes barbarenpack! Wer die Musik der Jugend nicht toleriert, altert schneller als er musikantenstadel sagen kann.

Wetterprognosen für Freitag sind akzeptabel. Ich würde gerne gegen 800 losfahren, da ich xtccc noch am Ikea auflesen muss.


----------



## xtccc (11. August 2009)

oooh...ich darf im Stalin-mobil reisen...exzellent...da is platz und die musik stimmt auch


----------



## Lucafabian (11. August 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> oooh...ich darf im Stalin-mobil reisen...exzellent...da is platz und die musik stimmt auch



ich bin auch drin...also reißt euch zusammen....werd sonst dicke backen musik von meinem opa mitbringen


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. August 2009)

geht am So was im Taunus?


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. August 2009)

Bring anläßlich deiner Ohrengeiselnahme oropax od. ähnliches mit.
Oder aber du sperrst die Lauscher auf und ich vermittle dir ein Jungbrunnenerlebnis erster Güte.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. August 2009)

Puuuh, zum Glück bleibt mir das erspart.

Uwe - das werden die längsten 2 Stunden deines Lebens. Danach springst du freiwillig von jeder Rampe um dem zu entgehen.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. August 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> geht am So was im Taunus?



mal sehen....  taunus? wo darf man da denn noch fahren? auf den wabs... 

jetzt scheint auch noch das interesse am Alden bei der IG gesunken ist....
hat der forst doch schön eingefädelt....die machten einfach mehr zu als sie eigentlich durften...die damit verbundene aufregung können sie jetzt mit der wiedereröffnung der geschlossenen, zu deren schließung sie gar keine berechtigung hatten, wieder beruhigen.

da steht dann dimb und forst gut da...

sag ja immer sowas kommt bei raus wenn man den bock zum gärtner macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. August 2009)

bruder jörn schrieb:


> puuuh, zum glück bleibt mir das erspart.
> 
> Uwe - das werden die längsten 2 stunden deines lebens. Danach springst du freiwillig von jeder rampe um dem zu entgehen.



du meinst ich nehm dann auch die große rampe?


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mal sehen....  taunus? wo darf man da denn noch fahren? auf den wabs...
> 
> jetzt scheint auch noch das interesse am Alden bei der IG gesunken ist....
> hat der forst doch schön eingefädelt....die machten einfach mehr zu als sie eigentlich durften...die damit verbundene aufregung können sie jetzt mit der wiedereröffnung der geschlossenen, zu deren schließung sie gar keine berechtigung hatten, wieder beruhigen.
> ...



ob der vierer drin ist weiss ich nicht, doch den von oben gesehen ganz linken kann man nach dieser verjüngungskur getrost einplanen.


die trails sind frei befahrbar soweit sie fahrbar sind. kurz trage- od. besser übersteigepassagen sind herausforderungen denen sich ein freireiter stellen muss.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jetzt scheint auch noch das interesse am Alden bei der IG gesunken ist....
> hat der forst doch schön eingefädelt....die machten einfach mehr zu als sie eigentlich durften...die damit verbundene aufregung können sie jetzt mit der wiedereröffnung der geschlossenen, zu deren schließung sie gar keine berechtigung hatten, wieder beruhigen.
> 
> da steht dann dimb und forst gut da...
> ...



 Volle Zustimmung


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. August 2009)

Deshalb habe ich mich erst gar nicht freischalten lassen für den IG Thread.
Wenn ich sehe was in dem "open Trail" los war braucht das niemand.
Bin mal gespannt wann der erste Sheriff versucht mich vom Rad zu holen.

// rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. August 2009)

trailsheriff im taunus? das wäre doch der richtige job für mich! es muss schliesslich was geschehen.
um die kontrolltätigkeit effektiv auszuführen, ist es zwingend notwendig geeignete abkürzungen zu kennen, diese schnell abfahren zu können und auch entsprechend in schuss zu halten. ein persönliches shuttlefahrzeug nebst chauffeur muss mir die forstverwaltung natürlich auch stellen.
ehrenamtliche hilfssheriffs werden durch mich ernannt und begleiten mich während meines dienstes. der freizeitausfall sollte vom land angemessen vergolten werden.
die gezahlten ordnungsgelder der, bei wabquerung, wegen für den zweck zu teurer räder nutzend, abkassierten wabraser, finanzieren das projekt "hauptamtlicher trailsheriff".

selbstlos und immer der gesellschaft verpflichtet ruf ich morgen mal dort an.


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> trailsheriff im taunus? das wäre doch der richtige job für mich! es muss schliesslich was geschehen.
> um die kontrolltätigkeit effektiv auszuführen, ist es zwingend notwendig geeignete abkürzungen zu kennen, diese schnell abfahren zu können und auch entsprechend in schuss zu halten. ein persönliches shuttlefahrzeug nebst chauffeur muss mir die forstverwaltung natürlich auch stellen.
> ehrenamtliche hilfssheriffs werden durch mich ernannt und begleiten mich während meines dienstes. der freizeitausfall sollte vom land angemessen vergolten werden.
> die gezahlten ordnungsgelder der, bei wabquerung, wegen für den zweck zu teurer räder nutzend, abkassierten wabraser, finanzieren das projekt "hauptamtlicher trailsheriff".
> ...



Dann hättest du aber eine 24 X 7 Woche. Ich glaube nicht das dir das gefallen würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. August 2009)

Aus Selbstschutzgründen wird er wohl b.a.w. sein Protzophon vom Netz nehmen.


----------



## pecht (12. August 2009)

grüezi
ach is das toll in der schweiz... man darf fahren wo man kann!!! und so wenig wanderer im verhältnis zum taunus.

wiederlurge


----------



## dschugaschwili (12. August 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aus Selbstschutzgründen wird er wohl b.a.w. sein Protzophon vom Netz nehmen.



Weshalb sollte ich dies tun? Bezüglich der Arbeitszeiten möchte ich anmerken, dass heute um 1830 die Werktage für diese Woche hinter mir liegen und meinereiner entspannt die Materialauswahl fürs lange we vornimmt.

Sollte der Forst Interesse an meiner Anstellung haben, so darf die Wochenarbeitszeit gerne etwas über der bisher üblichen liegen.
Das mag für mancheinen überraschend klingen doch so bin ich halt...


----------



## X-Präsi (12. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mal sehen....  taunus? wo darf man da denn noch fahren? auf den wabs...
> 
> jetzt scheint auch noch das interesse am Alden bei der IG gesunken ist....
> hat der forst doch schön eingefädelt....die machten einfach mehr zu als sie eigentlich durften...die damit verbundene aufregung können sie jetzt mit der wiedereröffnung der geschlossenen, zu deren schließung sie gar keine berechtigung hatten, wieder beruhigen.
> ...



Hi Uwe,

bin bissl verwundert, das hier zu lesen. 

1. Das Interesse der IG am Alden ist nicht gesunken. Das Thema steht am 25.08. bloss nicht auf der Agenda, wenn wir mit dem Forstamt reden. Für die Geschichte ist das RP zuständig, dass bei dem Gespräch aber ansonsten fehl am Platze wäre. 
Wie du aus dem IG-Forum weisst, besteht im Naturschutzgebiet unsinnigerweise ein generelles und absolutes Befahrensverbot, das nicht mal eben mit einem Handstreich beseitigt wird. Die Sperrschilder und Barrikaden waren insofern sogar überflüssig. 
Die Trails, die wir gemeinsam am 19.07. ausgesucht haben, wurden den Behörden zur Freigabe vorgeschlagen und wir bleiben da selbstverständlich am Ball. 

2. Nicht alle Sperrungen außerhalb des Naturschutzgebietes sind auf fehlender Rechtsgrundlage geschehen. Wenn du Dich erinnerst, haben wir gemeinsam die Wege erfasst, die nach unserer Ansicht zu Unrecht gesperrt wurden und dem Forst vorgelegt. Darüber werden wir am 25.08. mit dem Forst diskutieren. Der Forst wird einiges vermutlich anders sehen und die Geschichte wird nicht so einfach, wie sich das mancher vielleicht vorstellt. 


Ich finds echt schade, dass Du glaubst, es ginge darum, wer wie da steht. Das ist doch Sch***egal. Hauptsache wir bekommen so viele Trails frei wie irgend möglich. Wer sich hier irgendwie einbringen möchte, ist herzlich willkommen. 
Wir haben z.B. vor, im September einen Infotag Nähe Feldberg zu machen. Da wollen wir unseren Sport und unsere Ziele ins rechte Licht rücken. Wenns läuft, wie an der Rinne, dann erreichen wir damit viel Öffentlichkeit. Und die brauchen wir hinter uns, denn es wird auch genügend  Vereinigungen und Einzelpersonen geben, die unser Vorhaben "DH-/FR-Piste" torpedieren werden.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. August 2009)

sorry tomas, dass ich dir und auch der DIMB vors schienenbein getreten habe. ich hab da meinem 'zorn' vorschnell freien lauf gelassen und das auf eine nicht diplomatische art und weise.
aber dass nur noch von den wegen außerhalb des nsg gesprochen wird, recht früh von tillman erwähnt wurde, dass auf dem AK vielleicht gar nicht mehr gefahren werden darf, hat mich stück für stück langsam zum kochen gebracht. gerade der AK, mit seinen anspruchsvollen trails, ist genau das, was die 'freireiter', mich eingeschlossen, am biken reizt. jetzt ist's aber so, dass wir da wo's uns spaß macht, nicht mehr biken dürfen. alle wollen das wir uns auch dran halten und wir halten uns auch dran. wenn man dann aber liest, dass das thema AK nach hinten geschoben wird und es klingt als ob es zur nebensache wird...dann kanns passieren das mir der hut hoch geht, wie es jetzt ja auch passiert ist.

umso besser das du hier im fred die gründe der vorgehensweise der IG nochmal klargestellt hast und damit bestehende zweifel aus der welt geschaft hast.

eigentlich wollen wir alles das gleiche...


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... nochmal klargestellt hast und damit bestehende zweifel aus der welt geschaft hast.
> 
> eigentlich wollen wir alles das gleiche...



genau! nämlich das ich trailsheriff werde.


----------



## wissefux (13. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> genau! nämlich das ich trailsheriff werde.



zu spät. für den posten hab ich mich schon deutlich früher beworben 
kannst aber gerne die vertretung übernehmen 


hier der beweis :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6132888&postcount=220


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. August 2009)

I shot the sheriff, but I didn't shoot no deputy 
Oh, no, oh 
I shot the sheriff, but I didn't shoot no deputy 
Ooh, ooh, ooh Yeah


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. August 2009)

morsche.

@fux: klar kann man sich in die aufgabe reinteilen. ist auch viel günstiger wg. krankheitsvertretung und so. ich bin ja eh etwas kränklich...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2009)

Macht jeder von Euch beiden einfach 'nen Teilzeit, dann wird es für Tom auch nicht zu hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (13. August 2009)

damit es morgen nicht zu hart wird, hab ich mal etwas voluminöseres schuhwerk gewählt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2009)

Rock & Roll


----------



## xtccc (13. August 2009)

machen wir das morgen in WiBe an der Strecke mal ??

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKQ0KPtIa1U"]YouTube - Unsichtbares Seil[/ame]


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. August 2009)

Leck mich inne Täsch...sind das die 2,7er?
Gruß und bis morgen...


----------



## Hopi (13. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Rock & Roll



mit den Dingern bleibst Du selbst bei 45° am Boden stehen  ein hoch dem Rollwiderstand


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. August 2009)

Das unterscheidet den Tom und mich.  Er packt den Bock mit den dicken Schlappen ein, ich dagegen die großen Steaks. 

Ob 600 Gramm reichen werden???

Das wird sicher wieder ein legendenbildendes Event werden.


----------



## Zilli (13. August 2009)

Guuude,


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das unterscheidet den Tom und mich.  Er packt den Bock mit den dicken Schlappen ein, ich dagegen die großen Steaks.
> 
> Ob 600 Gramm reichen werden???
> 
> Das wird sicher wieder ein legendenbildendes Event werden.


 Ich bin zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort 

 Euch viel Schbass. 

Hier isses ein bissi ruhiger ...
auf ehemaligen Schienenstrecken im Dartmoor:




Hier gibts auch Single Trails (wenn auch technisch unspektakulär):




Hier sind wir leider die falsche Richtung lang (d.h. rauf):




Morgen gehts an die Küste ... schaun mer mal.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. August 2009)

@zilli: 

hab mal die beine vom schwarzen voll ausgefahren....mim wetter könnte ja hinhauen...wenn aber doch schüttet morgen früh, geh ich mim hund raus und dann gleich wieder ins bett!


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. August 2009)

@hopi:

apropos rollwiderstände- wann rollt es denn mit dir wieder durch den park?

wenn das ostmärkische trotz pedalierens nicht in die gänge kommt, wird auf minion/deemax gewechselt. ich will morgen mal schauen, dass ich über das steinfeld hüpfen kann. ausreichend speed sollte ich unabhänig der bereifung haben.

hattest du dich nicht auch für den quad-lrs interessiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (13. August 2009)

@uns: morgen kurz vor 800 bei mir am schaumainkai.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. August 2009)

ich fahr bei gutem wetter hier um 7:30 los....und werd um 8:00 am eisernen steg sein


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. August 2009)

Mast- und Schotbruch wünsche ich (äh, falscher Sport...)

Werde morgen meine wertvolle Zeit dem Unternehmen widmen um dann am Wochenende a bissl zu fahren


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @hopi:
> 
> apropos rollwiderstände- wann rollt es denn mit dir wieder durch den park?
> 
> ...



Wir werden es entsprechend dokumentieren.


----------



## ratte (13. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @hopi:
> 
> apropos rollwiderstände- wann rollt es denn mit dir wieder durch den park?


Der rollt doch schon längst wieder und für's erste Hüpfen langt es auch schon wieder.


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. August 2009)

morsche.
unsuwe, du musst los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. August 2009)

Morsche. Gleich geht's los.


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. August 2009)

Wo bleibt unsuwe? Eieiei, das geht ja gut los..


----------



## Hopi (14. August 2009)

Viel Spaß Kinners und brecht euch nix! Nicht das ich morgen jemand aus der Landung wischen muss





dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @hopi:
> 
> 
> 
> hattest du dich nicht auch für den quad-lrs interessiert?



ich bleibe bei der EX 721 (ich bin unter die Leichtbauer gegangen)


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Wo bleibt unsuwe? Eieiei, das geht ja gut los..



du nase....punkt 8:00 war ich da...schee wars und keine verluste!


----------



## xtccc (14. August 2009)

sehr schee wars...nochmal dicken respekt an alle gapper, dropper, 4xer, doubler, tabler und griller...

pix sind hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/20650


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. August 2009)

Doch, an diesem Tag gibt's nichts auszusetzen.

Leider sind die Pics vom Roadgap etwas unscharf geworden. Warum mussten die beiden Motive auch so wackeln???

Und ein Bild ist dabei, das toppt alles. Allerdings werde ich es nicht ohne Zustimmung veröffentlichen.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2009)

wehe!


----------



## xtccc (14. August 2009)

also meine zustimmung haste !


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. August 2009)

So, alle jugendfreien Bilder des heutigen Tages sind drin.

Wer fühlt sich denn von euch angesprochen? Warum droht ihr mir denn? [shy]


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. August 2009)

Mega geil war's! 
Ich hätte noch Stunden fahren können...oder droppen ;-) 
Jungs, wir sind einfach die Geilsten, aber das wussten wir ja schon vorher. Heut wurde diese These nur nochmal untermauert.

Schöne Grüsse,
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (14. August 2009)

Man war das geil!
Wenn das so weiter geht, oh jeh wo das noch hinführt.

// rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. August 2009)

Auf den Titel der einschlägigen Magazine, wohin denn sonst.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2009)

da müssen wir aber noch an der fotoqualität arbeiten...wobei für die weight watcher.....


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da müssen wir aber noch an der fotoqualität arbeiten...wobei für die weight watcher.....



Nee wir spendiren dir einen PhotoShop Kurs dann kannst du die Bilder bearbeiten.


----------



## pecht (14. August 2009)

sehr schöne bilder... man da hab ich auch schon wieder bock auf park und droppen.
immer noch grüße aus balbella und ab morgen in der toskana.


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. August 2009)

ja, gestern war es wirklich schön! hatte noch übelst feierabendstress: 
alles fing gut an, da ich direkt vor dem haus nen parkplatz ergattert habe und entspannt die entladearbeiten in angriff nehmen konnte.
kaum die haustür aufgeschlossen, stand mir ein gewohnt grosses paket im wege. mein neues rennrad! nein, eigentlich ein altes, denn aufgebaut wurde dieses schmuckstück anfang der 70er.
nachdem ich die aktuelle technik in den ruheraum verbracht hatte, widmete ich mich gezwungener maßen der neuen, alten. das schöne stück war rasch zusammengeschraubt und lockte mich erneut nach draussen. nach nem kurzen, zwingend notwendigen feuchtraumaufenthalt radelte ich auf der neuen errungenschaft zunächst zum kaltbierhandel und dann zurück an den main, wo milde temperaturen, zweifelhafte gestalten und würzige kräuterdüfte zum verweilen einluden. hab zwar noch versucht an der gestrigen, euphorischen tagesauswertung mittels protzophone teilzunehmen, doch war dies aufgrund enormer erschöpfungszustände nicht von erfolg gekrönt.
wen wunderts: nach diesem tag.

der fox-arnes eröffnet heute seinen reperaturbetrieb in der saalburgstrasse.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. August 2009)

Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Gefährt.
Was macht deine (Sturz)-Seite? Noch Schmerzen?
Grüße,
HR1


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. August 2009)

No comment!


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. August 2009)

es kann beginnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (15. August 2009)

da will jemand mit aller macht das road-gap bezwingen....


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. August 2009)

wie wäre es morgen mit Taunus?


----------



## ratte (15. August 2009)

Sodele, haben es heute auch das erste Mal diese Saison nach Winterberg geschafft.
Hopi war natürlich nicht brav und hat seine Hand geschont, nein, das Roadgap musste dran glauben. Auf der DH hat er dann allerdings etwas geschwächelt. 4 Monate gehen halt auch nicht spurlos an ihm vorbei.


----------



## Hopi (15. August 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> da will jemand mit aller macht das road-gap bezwingen....



dafür reicht aber schon ein HT


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. August 2009)

(dickefressemodus an)Roadgap geht auch ohne Bike!  (dickefressemodus aus)

Gruß aus Bremen,
Marco


----------



## ratte (15. August 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> (dickefressemodus an)Roadgap geht auch ohne Bike!  (dickefressemodus aus)


Machst Du das mal vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (15. August 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> (dickefressemodus an)Roadgap geht auch ohne Bike!  (dickefressemodus aus)
> 
> Gruß aus Bremen,
> Marco



stimmt  mit dem snowboard


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. August 2009)

Hey Leute!

mal die neue Knipse ein bisschen getestet



 

 




Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> (dickefressemodus an)Roadgap geht auch ohne Bike!  (dickefressemodus aus)


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> dafür reicht aber schon ein HT



würdest du dich damit trauen?


----------



## Hopi (16. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> würdest du dich damit trauen?



ich glaube das nimmt mir meine Hand übel, aber schlimmer als der 2m flat Drop in Mörfelden wird es auch nicht sein


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. August 2009)

welcher ist das? kann mich nur an einen erinnern der etwa 2m höhe hat. der geht links von der hühnerleiter in einen, meiners erachtens, sehr bequemen aufsprung. 
den hab ich auch mit dem p2 angefahren.
meine greifer schmezen nach jedem parkbesuch heftigst und dies wird auch erst nach einigen tagen besser... salbungen vorausgesetzt.

grüsse an das junge paar, d.


----------



## Hopi (16. August 2009)

Wenn Du den Table in der Senke rausziehst und viel zu weit fliegst hast Du den 2m flat 


Man beachte die 300mm FW (in den Beinen)


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. August 2009)

das der gap von dirtern gesprungen wird, war ohne zweifel. 
mir ging es lediglich darum, ob du ihn dir zutraust...

p.s. dich wieder ins krankenbett zu treiben, liegt mir fern.


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. August 2009)

lauter blöde...


----------



## xtccc (16. August 2009)

...ein liteville....


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. August 2009)

wie schauts... hätte jemand Interesse am nächsten Sonntag hier rüber ins Idsteiner Land zu kommen ???
ob CC allMountain oder enduro.. für jeden was dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (16. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> No comment!



ein gerädertes sofa...tausch die sitzfläche sonst kennen wir dich nicht mehr!

t+t


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. August 2009)

Wie wärs mit dieser Sitzgelegenheit?


----------



## maverick65 (16. August 2009)

Gestern waren Petra, Alex und ich mit 2 "Fremdlingen" im Taunus unterwegs. Hut ab, wie wacker die sich mit ihren (um die) 120mm-Bikes geschlagen haben:














Meister Alex hatte wohl auch mal wieder seinen Spaß: 








Schon geil, wie Petra wieder fährt: 










Mehr in meinem Album. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hopi (16. August 2009)

Rene ich muss dich ja mal loben  das Du immer das ganze Zeug mit durch die Gegend schleppst. Ich hatte meine Rucksack in WB dabei und mir ging das schon ziemlich auf den Sack nix mehr Springen zu können 

Deine Bilder werden immer besser


----------



## maverick65 (16. August 2009)

DANKE! Von DIR so etwas zu hören/lesen ist ja schon fast wie ein Ritterschlag. Keine Angst: ich werde nicht abheben.  Meine Ausschußquote ist noch viel zu hoch, ausserdem ist viel Photoshop dabei , ich übe aber...

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hopi (16. August 2009)

Ich habe nur eins rausbekommen und mit dem bin ich auch nicht wirklich zufrieden. Ich bräuchte 3 Blitze mehr für das Motiv


----------



## maverick65 (16. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich habe nur eins rausbekommen und mit dem bin ich auch nicht wirklich zufrieden. Ich bräuchte 3 Blitze mehr für das Motiv


 

Ich hatte ja auch einen kürzeren Abstand zum Motiv, da war es einfacher . 

Dein Bild gefällt mir trotzdem, gerade wegen dieser ungewöhnlichen Perspektive.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. August 2009)

Wo ist das denn aufgenommen?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. August 2009)

Ich würde sagen Roadgap Winterberg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (16. August 2009)

hopi, perspektivisch der hammer! schaut ja wie ein 10m drop aus... 

@rene: ich bin beeindruckt. doch ich kenne ja dein engagement wenns um medientechnik geht. hut ab!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. August 2009)

Stimmt, ist nur 'ne andere Perspektive als bei deinem Hüpfer.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist nur 'ne andere Perspektive als bei deinem Hüpfer.



...und halt höher 







hat der fotomann schon gut gemacht, nur schade das die ratte so kontrastarme klamotten an hat und dadurch ein bissi untergeht....


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2009)

£Ist doch ein Mountainbikeforum und kein Mountainbikefahrerforum da ist das Rad schon wichtiger 

Gruss


----------



## Hopi (17. August 2009)

Ich finde die Perspektive entspricht der gefühlten Angsthöhe beim ersten mal


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2009)

Nie im Leben komme ich in die Versuchung da runter zu hüpfen ... *NIENIEMALSNIENICHT!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nie im Leben komme ich in die Versuchung da runter zu hüpfen ... *NIENIEMALSNIENICHT!!!*



Und ich dachte, wir bereiten dich am WE mal darauf vor 

Hier hätten wir schon mal den ersten Übungs-Parcours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Wenn Du den geschafft hast, ist das RoadGap ein Klacks


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich finde die Perspektive entspricht der gefühlten Angsthöhe beim ersten mal



pah...dafür siehts noch viel zu niedrig aus...


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, wir bereiten dich am WE mal darauf vor


 
Hast du ein Fallschirm dabei 



> Hier hätten wir schon mal den ersten Übungs-Parcours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na wenn das so einfach ist, kann das ja auch der Lugxx 

Bikepark gibt es auch noch in Filzbach
http://filzbach.traildevils.ch/


Info auch noch hier: 
http://www.traildevils.ch/


----------



## Hopi (17. August 2009)

Du kannst ja gerne mit ins Trainingscamp  für dich habe ich auch schon etwas gefunden


----------



## Hopi (17. August 2009)

Wir dachten mehr an Tour  wir machen leichtere Reifen auf die Bullits und ich habe mir ein Schaltwerk besorgt.
Also lieber Tour Singletrails


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir dachten mehr an Tour  wir machen leichtere Reifen auf die Bullits und ich habe mir ein Schaltwerk besorgt.
> Also lieber Tour Singletrails



bist du das bullit als singlespeeder gefahren?


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2009)

Puuh, da habe ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt  

Also die hier wird euch bestimmt gefallen 

http://www.lenzerheide.com/sites/sommer_bike/weitere_bikeangebote.html

die rote oder schwarze Runde (obwohl für die Schwarze braucht es schon etwas an Zeit 

Alternative: http://www.reppi.ch/



oder hier auch noch etwas, ist aber weiter weg :
http://vazifars-blog.veloblog.ch/post/14/1324

ansonsten finde ich bestimmt noch etwas nettes in Flims oder auch wo anders (http://touren.topin.travel/?id=000106)


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


>



ne, ne, ne, ne, neeeee...da fahr *ICH* nicht runter!


----------



## Hopi (17. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ne, ne, ne, ne, neeeee...da fahr *ICH* nicht runter!



Aus dem Grund habe ich ja auch extra für dich den leichteren ausgesucht 






> Puuh, da habe ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt



Keine Sorge  das andere üben wir wenn Du mal wieder hier bist


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. August 2009)

@Unsuwe

das wäre doch was für dich!
Spitzkehren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (17. August 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Gestern waren Petra, Alex und ich mit 2 "Fremdlingen" im Taunus unterwegs. Hut ab, wie wacker die sich mit ihren (um die) 120mm-Bikes geschlagen haben:
> Gruß Mav



Da schaut mal mal so im Forum herum und findet die Leute, die einem am Samstag auf dem Trail zwischen Feldberg und Feldbergkastel begegnet sind.

Wir waren die zwei HT-Fahrer hinter Euch, auf schöner Taunusrunde von Wiesbaden aus.
Leider kenne ich die Ecke am Feldberg so gut wie garnicht, müsste mir die Gegend mal von jemandem zeigen lassen.

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @Unsuwe
> 
> das wäre doch was für dich!
> Spitzkehren



sehr cool 

nur die ein prozentige  steigung/gefälle gibt mir zu denken, da muß man ja bergab treten


----------



## Meister Alex (17. August 2009)

@talybond:
Warst du derjenige, der mich nach dem Weg zum Feldbergplateau gefragt hat?
Falls ja, habt ihr ihn gefunden?
Gruß:
Meister Alex
@ Renè: Danke für die Bilder, rate mal was für eines jetzt meinen Desktop ziert....
Du wirst echt immer besser, bin gerne wieder mal der Fotofahrer.....
Gruß, auch an Petra:
Meister Alex


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sehr cool
> 
> nur die ein prozentige  steigung/gefälle gibt mir zu denken, da muß man ja bergab treten



Du kannst ja jede 2te Kurve auslassen.


----------



## talybont (17. August 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> @talybond:
> Warst du derjenige, der mich nach dem Weg zum Feldbergplateau gefragt hat?
> Falls ja, habt ihr ihn gefunden?
> Gruß:
> Meister Alex


Nein, das Feldbergplateau finde ich auch noch so. 
Wir waren auf dem Trail vom Plateau zuerst hinter, dann vor Euch (silbernes Marin Rocky Ridge, graues Storck Rebel Race).
Die einzigen Trails, die ich dort kenne, sind der eben beschriebene und der vom Rot Kreuz parallel zur Strasse.

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## Meister Alex (17. August 2009)

Ah,
dann seit Ihr die, die von der Hundebesitzerin, meiner Meinung nach vollkommen zu Unrecht, auf dem Trail beschimft worden seit?
Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @Unsuwe
> 
> das wäre doch was für dich!
> Spitzkehren



tja, wer s4 im schlaf beherrscht...

was ein schnulli.


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. August 2009)

Würde gerne mal mein Sofa testen!
Wann würde es dir denn passen?


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. August 2009)

****en oder wat?

von mir aus gerne am freitag. hängt aber noch am zeitlichen rückkehrverhalten meiner liebsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (17. August 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Ah,
> dann seit Ihr die, die von der Hundebesitzerin, meiner Meinung nach vollkommen zu Unrecht, auf dem Trail beschimft worden seit?
> Gruß Meister Alex


Stimmt, da haben welche im Unterholz gestanden und wir uns freundlich für das "Platzmachen" bedankt. Es gibt schon komische Leute.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> tja, wer s4 im schlaf beherrscht...
> 
> was ein schnulli.



stuntzi ist kein schnulli...vor dem zieh ich meinen hut...auch wenn er bei seinen spitzkehreneinstufung zur übertreibung neigt


----------



## Hopi (17. August 2009)

Also ich glaube kaum das er es nötig hat einen Schwanzvergleich was S Scala angeht zu machen. Auf den Bilder sieht das meiste wie ein Kindergeburtstag aus und wenn man dann davor steht ist es ganz anders.
Wie er schon mal sagte, er braucht keine S 3 S4  Trails und schon gar nicht mit Bildern. Er hat keine 20 Freunde die da stehen und ihn versuchen aufzufangen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also ich glaube kaum das er es nötig hat einen Schwanzvergleich was S Scala angeht zu machen. Auf den Bilder sieht das meiste wie ein Kindergeburtstag aus und wenn man dann davor steht ist es ganz anders.
> Wie er schon mal sagte, er braucht keine S 3 S4  Trails und schon gar nicht mit Bildern. Er hat keine 20 Freunde die da stehen und ihn versuchen aufzufangen.



ja, ja. The lonesome Rider.


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. August 2009)

"Von mir aus kann jeder machen was er will..."
Helge Schneider


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. August 2009)

Machen wir das nicht sowieso?

Btw. - wie ist's eigentlich um deinen Dämpfer bestellt. Soll ich den noch weggeben, oder warst du selbst aktiv?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (18. August 2009)

der dämpfer dämpft, doch er equalizert halt nur noch mässig. da ich mir momentan die blauen flecke lieber auf dem ostmärker veloziped als auf dem eidgenössischen hole, pressiert es nicht so arg. ich komme aber gerne auf deine weggeberqualitäten zurück...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. August 2009)

Willst du mit dem Ostmärker die Big-5 Runde fahren? Gerüchten zufolge geht's da auch ein paar Meter ohne Aufstiegshilfen die Hänge hoch.


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. August 2009)

zur not könnte das session mit nem leichten lrs zum einsatz kommen. und damits im park nicht zu nervig wird, kann ich ja die schwere ausführung reinschrauben. weil es darf JEDER nur ein radl mitführen. ein laufradsätzchen od. zwei passen immernoch ins handschuhfach.


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> weil es darf JEDER nur ein radl mitführen.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2009)

*lach...ihr wollt doch nicht mit sechs rädern anreisen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. August 2009)

why not?
War vorhind mal etwas unterwegs. Plötzlich war ich die Treppen schon unten (sitzenderweise) und habs gar nicht gemerkt.


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. August 2009)

wenn du deine 521 mit nem leichten reifen schmückst und an deine luftmatratze schraubst, bist du sicherlich 2kg unter dem trek und hast 60mm mehr spass am hinterrad.


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wenn du deine 521 mit nem leichten reifen schmückst und an deine luftmatratze schraubst, bist du sicherlich 2kg unter dem trek und hast 60mm mehr spass am hinterrad.



+302 Dann wir ein (2) Schuh draus......
Ob das aber langt?


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. August 2009)

o.k. dann halt der teurere. war der nicht noch leichter? was machts- wir sind kämpen auf dem marsch. da wird schon mal geschoben...


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. August 2009)

Leicht ist wohl relativ. Hatte das HR mal ausgebaut und in der Hand, jetzt habe ich Muskelkater vom heben. Und die Steckachse ist aus Vollmaterial (Stahl).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (18. August 2009)

ich hab noch ne 150x12mm aus dural. kannste abhaben.


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. August 2009)

rocky, wir sind die letzten werktätigen hier in den weiten des lokalforumalls.


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. August 2009)

Tja so sind sie eben. Der Hundebesitzer war aber vor kurzem noch online.
Ich mach mich aber jetzt auch vom Acker.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Tja so sind sie eben. Der Hundebesitzer war aber vor kurzem noch online.




die mußten heut auch früh raus


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. August 2009)

Senile Bettflucht


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Senile Bettflucht



wenns das mal wäre...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. August 2009)

Dann ist's die Prostata.


----------



## Kulminator (19. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> rocky, wir sind die letzten werktätigen hier in den weiten des lokalforumalls.



nein, nicht ganz ...  aber bald...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. August 2009)

Morgen zusammen,
hier nun endlich das Tom-Sturz-Video. 
Tom tut mir leid, dass es so lange gedauert hat 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs21ShRYmgc"]YouTube - Dschugas Downhill-Sturz[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2009)

ei wie konnt das denn passieren


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ei wie konnt das denn passieren



einfach zu kurz gesprungen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. August 2009)

Ich sach nur "rebound"


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2009)

glaub ich nicht, bei 0:19 hat er definitiv das HR mit seinem hintern blockiert


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. August 2009)

Du kennst das doch gar nicht oder?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2009)

nen 2,7 stollenreifen zwischen den backen, 
ne kenn ich wirklich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (19. August 2009)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

Ein Sturz  Das ist höchstens ein Ausrutscher


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. August 2009)

yep. ich wollte nur etwas action in den run bringen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

... kommt eigentlich rüber wie 'ne elegante Bremsung mit Körpereinsatz.


----------



## Hopi (19. August 2009)

hätte er hinten nicht runtergedrückt, wäre er auch sauber drüber gekommen.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> yep. ich wollte nur etwas action in den run bringen.



du perversling du


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. August 2009)

ach ja: gestern hab ich mich noch zur arbeit geschleppt ( mit meiner 73er gazelle  in der rekordzeit von18min/ etwas30er schnitt),  heute muss ich meine blessuren behandeln- wahrscheinlich im stadionbad.

den ulle hab ich ausgelöst, die adac-sektierer wollten sogar geld für die starthilfe (mit meinen kabel) haben.  ich werde jedenfalls erbarmungslos zurückschlagen. 
ich sach ma: sauerland-terroristen= kindergeburtstach. 

bnd! mad! schlaft ihr?


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. August 2009)

hopi, du enthälst dich besser der stimme. wie deine doublestories ausgehen ist ja bekannt...

es sei denn du lobst mich für das smoothe handlen des ersten welchen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. August 2009)

Oh je ob das mal gut geht?
Jetzt wird der Thread bestimmt gescannt!
Ich glaube bei mir "knackst" es schon beim telefonieren. Tom kannst du dazu was sagen du solltest doch Wissen wie es war.


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. August 2009)

keine ahnung obs geknackt hat, wenn ich mitgehört habe. war mir eher egal, denn die geballte staatsmacht stand hinter mit...
das hat sich offentsichlich geändert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

_I've got a nose for doubles, Hopi Trouble is my name..._


----------



## Hopi (19. August 2009)

ok, du warst super  auch wenn der Hintern beim zweiten runter hing wie das Hinterteil so einer alten Negermama


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

... jetzt wird der Fred erst recht gescannt


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. August 2009)

Wer zuerst verhaftet wird, hat gewonnen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

... wer zuerst vom SEK erschossen wird, bekommt von den Anderen jeweils einen Kranz.


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ok, du warst super  auch wenn der Hintern beim zweiten runter hing wie das Hinterteil so einer alten Negermama



auf was du so stehst...

im nachbarfred wirst du eben gerade kriminalisiert! huch!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wer zuerst verhaftet wird, hat gewonnen.



ich tip auf den kommunisten!

5 euro...wer geht mit?


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. August 2009)

ich will aber gsg 9!

beim sek sind ja eh nur hauptschüler...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. August 2009)

Ich bin begeistert...und die Bullen kann ich schon hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

Wenn's hier so weitergeht, gibt's garantiert auch die GSG9 nach Hause 

... sind die aber nicht gerade alle in Afghanistan?


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich tip auf den kommunisten!
> 
> 5 euro...wer geht mit?



welchen kommunisten meinst du? meinereiner ist stalinist... allerdings mit praktischen erfahrungen des gen. molotow ausgestattet.


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn's hier so weitergeht, gibt's garantiert auch die GSG9 nach Hause
> 
> ... sind die aber nicht gerade alle in Afghanistan?



nein. die langweilen sich in somalia. wenigsten 75% der truppe.

 ich weiss ja wohl, wen ich wohin geschickt habe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

Hab' dem Fred gerade mal die Stichworte "Afghanistan", "SEK", "GSG 9", ""Negermama", "Kommunisten", "Perversling", "Bullen", "Staatsmacht", "Somalia" verpasst, damit man ihn besser findet


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. August 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich bin begeistert...und die Bullen kann ich schon hören



Jetzt mischt die ETA auch schon mit!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> welchen kommunisten meinst du? meinereiner ist stalinist... allerdings mit praktischen erfahrungen des gen. molotow ausgestattet.



ja ja du boschewiki...lass dich mal vom staub befreien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2009)

"ETA" ist auch gut für die Suchmaschinen


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich bin begeistert...und die Bullen kann ich schon hören



was machst du denn hier, hast nichts mehr auf mallorca zu tun?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. August 2009)

3...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. August 2009)

2...


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. August 2009)

1


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. August 2009)

1...


----------



## Hopi (19. August 2009)

laberköppe


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. August 2009)

3000


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. August 2009)

so muss jetzt mal schnell in ein Meeting, treibt es nicht zu dolle hier.


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. August 2009)

ja, amen.

wie du wieder die prioritäten setzt...
meinereiner versucht trotz akuten krankseins(...) das forum zu beleben und du?
kleinkarrierte punktejagd ala ...  nein, ich sachs jetzt lieber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2009)

boah....plauscher virusalarm im freireiterfred!


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. August 2009)

ich widme mich jetzt ernsthaft der rekonvaleszenz, damit ich meinen sozialversicherer baldigst wieder mit meiner leistungsfähigkeit erfreuen kann.
auf ins stadionbad. der arzt hats angeordnet!

ahoi bis später...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. August 2009)

Da geht man mal ein Stündchen seinem ehrlichen Broterwerb nach, und dann passiert sowas. Nicht nur hier, auch in der Nachbarschaft wird wild rumgespammt. Ich erwarte minütlich den Ordnungsruf der Obrigkeit. 

Anstatt wie andernorten ernsthaft über Streckenprofile, Trainingspläne, Laktatwerte, ausgewogene Ernährungspläne und Materialoptimierungen zu philosophieren wird wieder einmal nur belanglos dahergelabert.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Zum Glück interessieren mich Streckenprofile (zumindest die ohne Aufstiegshilfen), Trainingspläne, Laktatwerte und ausgewogene Ernährung nicht. Wo sonst sollte ich dann mein Unwesen treiben?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2009)

wär das nix?






o.k. andere pedale gehören dran  mist...ich darf nicht


----------



## xtccc (19. August 2009)

für mich wär`s was....hat ja tarnanstrich...da is man sicherer vor förstern und rechtsreferenten !


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2009)

^^ 2500 doppelmark

heut morgen 6:30 nicht weit weg vom stalin:


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ^^ 2500 doppelmark
> 
> heut morgen 6:30 nicht weit weg vom stalin:



Das Rad sieht nicht schlecht aus, doch an Rockys Sofa kann man sehen, dass der Markt noch allerhand zu bieten hat...

Am Freitag sind die generalisimos Franco und Stalin in wibe aktiv. Im ulle ist noch ein platz frei.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. August 2009)

So sieht's aus... und dann geht die Post ab ;-)


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Das Rad sieht nicht schlecht aus, doch an Rockys Sofa kann man sehen, dass der Markt noch allerhand zu bieten hat...
> 
> Am Freitag sind die generalisimos Franco und Stalin in wibe aktiv. Im ulle ist noch ein platz frei.



Was morgen?
Dass pack ich nicht.
Wie sieht es denn nächste Woche aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2009)

ihr solltet euch einen job im sauerland suchen


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. August 2009)

Wieso Job?
Wohnung reicht doch.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2009)

beim job kannst auch mal nach der arbeit


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ihr solltet euch einen job im sauerland suchen



willst du uns loswerden, oder die wirtschaftskraft im sauerland erhöhen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2009)

... oder eine ohnehin schon leicht strukturschwache Region endgültig in den in den wirtschaftlichen Ruin führen


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... oder eine ohnehin schon leicht strukturschwache Region endgültig in den in den wirtschaftlichen Ruin führen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (20. August 2009)

wenn der wetterbericht recht behält, wirds nichts mit der wirtschaftsförderung in wibe...

heute scheizzheiss und morgen regen- monsunzeit in deutschland?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2009)

nicht nur regen auch noch kalt  grad mal 15 grad sagen alle übereinstimmend!


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. August 2009)

das mit den 15 grad ist i.o., wärmer wars letztens, zumindest frühs, auch nicht. eigentlich sehr angenehm. nur trocken sollte es halt sein...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. August 2009)

Na ja, als ich eben aus der Eissporthalle kam hatte es draussen noch gute 30 Grad. In der Halle war es trotz gefrorenem Untergrund nicht wirklich erfrischender.

Im Moment hat's einen sternenklaren Himmel, mal gespannt wann sich der Regen hier einstellen will.


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. August 2009)

mein außenthermometer zeigt 25 grad. bisher ists hier trocken.

bin mal gespannt, obs im rothaargebirge überhaupt regnet und wie morgen das satelliten aussieht...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. August 2009)

Regenrisiko in Winterberg liegt laut Wetter.de bei 93%
ist ein bisschen hoch...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. August 2009)

Hab mich jetzt mal durchgerungen aus dem Fenster zu schauen und bin nun der Meinung: Ich bleibe heute zuhause! Sorry Tom 
Schade!


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. August 2009)

aua, aua:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tymGFtRqg-c"]YouTube - New World Disorder 10 - Dust and Bones[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2009)

Immer diese tättowierten jugendlichen Nichtsnutze, die ihre Zeit mit selbstzerstörerischem Unsinn vergeuden, anstatt einen vernünftigen Beruf zu erlernen, um anschließend nützliche Mitglieder der Gesellschaft zu werden


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. August 2009)

ja, ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2009)

Sieht aber wirklich tlw. massiv nach grossem Aua aus.


----------



## nwamz (21. August 2009)

Hi Leute ich würd mich gerne ab und zu an eure Truppe dranhängen wenn ihr mich lasst 
Ich bin am Wochenende immer in Mainhausen. Wäre schön wenn wir mal was organisiert bekommen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> aua, aua:
> YouTube - New World Disorder 10 - Dust and Bones



Hhmm, da können wir mit unseren EInlagen aus BF oder WiBe doch mithalten. Allein mein Versuch den Wallride niederzureissen bzw. zu beenden hätte min. 4 Wiederholungen in Superzeitlupe verdient.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. August 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hhmm, da können wir mit unseren EInlagen aus BF oder WiBe doch mithalten. Allein mein Versuch den Wallride niederzureissen bzw. zu beenden hätte min. 4 Wiederholungen in Superzeitlupe verdient.



das sehe ich auch so....sooo viel besser stürzen die nämlich auch nicht 

gruß


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. August 2009)

nwamz schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich würd mich gerne ab und zu an eure Truppe dranhängen wenn ihr mich lasst
> Ich bin am Wochenende immer in Mainhausen. Wäre schön wenn wir mal was organisiert bekommen.



Das lässt sich bestimmt einrichten. Behalte einfach das Forum (bzw. den Freireiter-thread) ein wenig im Auge, hier geben wir eigentlich immer bekannt wann wir wo fahren. 

Schönen Gruß,
Marco


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. August 2009)

servus
wäre jemand am Sonntag für ne Taunusfahrt zu haben ?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. August 2009)

sonntag sieht bei mir im moment gut aus


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. August 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sieht aber wirklich tlw. massiv nach grossem Aua aus.



So ab 2:43 ists richtig gut wenn man die Speaker aufdreht.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sonntag sieht bei mir im moment gut aus



wie schauts wenn wir die tour evtl als Sonnenaufgangsride anlegen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. August 2009)

boah..eher nicht...muß doch mit dem hund....sonnenaufgang ist mir zu früh!


----------



## maverick65 (21. August 2009)

Kommt nicht zufällig jemand aus der Nähe von Wallau? Ich würde am Sonntag auch Feldi fahren wollen. Mein Fully rostet ja fast schon ein. Das Problem ist nur: " isch habe gar keine Auto."...

Gruß Mav


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. August 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Kommt nicht zufällig jemand aus der Nähe von Wallau? Ich würde am Sonntag auch Feldi fahren wollen. Mein Fully rostet ja fast schon ein. Das Problem ist nur: " isch habe gar keine Auto."...
> 
> Gruß Mav



Der Feldberg ist doch von Hofheim nicht weit  liegen sogar noch ein paar andere Hügel auf dem Weg die man noch mitnehmen kann


----------



## Meister Alex (22. August 2009)

... ich glaube das Mav`s Karre nicht gerade als Tourenfully durchgeht....

Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. August 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> ... ich glaube das Mav`s Karre nicht gerade als Tourenfully durchgeht....
> 
> Gruß:
> Meister Alex



Alles Ansichts- und Beinsache


----------



## Meister Alex (22. August 2009)

jupp, aber nach so einer Tour würde selbst Mav schwere Beine Haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> boah..eher nicht...muß doch mit dem hund....sonnenaufgang ist mir zu früh!



ajo
machen wirs so, wir fahrn schon morgens und wir treffen uns dann gegen 10 nochmals am feldi oder an der hohemark 
passt das besser?


----------



## xtccc (22. August 2009)

ich will morgen den 11er bus für 'ne kurze repariertegabeltestabfahrt nehmen..noch wer dabei ?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2009)

bei mir hauts jetzt wahrscheinlich doch nciht hin...bad ist immer noch nciht soweit wie ichs haben wollte, muß also morgen nochmal ran 

falls ich fahr dann ganz spontan!


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bei mir hauts jetzt wahrscheinlich doch nciht hin...bad ist immer noch nciht soweit wie ichs haben wollte, muß also morgen nochmal ran
> 
> falls ich fahr dann ganz spontan!



geht klar


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. August 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> ich will morgen den 11er bus für 'ne kurze repariertegabeltestabfahrt nehmen..noch wer dabei ?



Ich bin zu betrunken...sorry! 
Bis demnächst.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. August 2009)

an alle die heute morgen was verpasst haben


----------



## wartool (24. August 2009)

Hey Mädels..

war nett Euch mal zum treffen.. nächstes mal bin ich pünktlicher oben ;-P

wie ich sehe hatte Ihr noch länger Spaß...


----------



## _jazzman_ (25. August 2009)

Gibt's schon konkrete Planungen zwecks Saalbach?
Wann wollt ihr dort euer Lager aufschlagen? Habt ihr schon eine Unterkunft?


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. August 2009)

Hi,

wir werden am 11.9 gegen Abend in Saalbach aufschlagen. Unterkunft haben wir noch nix geplant das machen wir kurzfristig.


----------



## _jazzman_ (25. August 2009)

OK. Mal schauen, wann ich am Freitag Feierabend machen kann und ob sich noch eine Runde am Schattberg oder Reiterkogel ausgeht. Ansonsten sieht man sich sicher Samstagfrüh.

Ich hoffe, das mit den Unterkünften haut hin, denn an dem besagten Wochenende finden in Saalbach auch die Worldgames of Mountainbiking statt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. August 2009)

Dann suchen wir uns eben in Leogang ein Quartier.


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. August 2009)

Wollte am Samstag mein Sofa mal nach Beerfelden ausführen, hat jemand Lust mit zu kommen?

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2009)

samstag meine aufsichtsperson geburtstag


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> samstag meine aufsichtsperson geburtstag



Hütte voll?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hütte voll?



nur mittags...abends gibts ne parallelveranstaltung von der frau eines leidensgenossen


----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. August 2009)

Am Sonntag wäre ich dabei...
Samstag bin ich schon verplant 
Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. August 2009)

Sonntag klingt gut.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. August 2009)

Sonntag ist def. besser als Samstag. Ggfs bin ich mit von der Partie, was nicht heißt daß ich alle Eure halsbrecherischen Actions mitmache


----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. August 2009)

Das hört sich gut an. Wie sieht's bei dir aus Rocky?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2009)

sonntag wäre bei mir eventuell auch möglich...muß ich mal klären


----------



## pecht (27. August 2009)

also wenn das Laternenfest in bad Homburg nicht am Sonntag morgen mit Lampen an endet würde ich auch gerne mal mitkommen. gibt es schon ein Zeitplan?
Gruß


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2009)

moin


----------



## Hopi (27. August 2009)

bohhh warst Du lange wach


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2009)

gearbeitet bis in die Nacht


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. August 2009)

Ok dann eben Sonntag.
Wenn ich aber meine Planung ändere und dann am Sonntag alleine da stehe, gibt es Ärger!

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. August 2009)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung wegen der angeblichen Wegsperrungen nicht.

Ab dem 01.09. eröffnen sich doch völlig neue Perspektiven.

All die, die sich in der letzten Zeit öffentlich aufgeregt haben, können nun ihrem Lieblingszeitvertreib legal nachkommen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (27. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ok dann eben Sonntag.
> Wenn ich aber meine Planung ändere und dann am Sonntag alleine da stehe, gibt es Ärger!
> 
> // Rocky



Das würden wir uns nie rausnehmen 
also, wann treffen wir uns und wer fährt mit wem? 
Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. August 2009)

Also, ich werde Fraa Struwwelisch, 2 Bikes und 1 Grill einpacken. Kohle und Anzünder habe ich, wenn noch jemand Kohle mitbringt schadets auch nicht. Futter und G'söff nimmt jeder selbst.
Wir sehen zu daß wir gegen 1000 - 1030 in BF auf dem Parkplatz sind.


----------



## Zilli (27. August 2009)

Guuude,
ich könnt auch am Sonntag mit  .
Soll ich den Gasgrill mitnehmen ? Sofern er überhaupt der FGZN* entspricht und somit bei einer Freireiter-Veranstaltung verwendet werden darf (siehe #2629 ff.) .






*) Freireitergrillzulassungsnorm


----------



## Hopi (27. August 2009)

Jaaaa zillllliiiii  

dann kann ich jemand jagen


----------



## ratte (27. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> dann kann ich jemand jagen


Du meinst, wenigstens einer, den Du nicht gleich aus dem Sichtfeld verlierst?


----------



## Zilli (27. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Jaaaa zillllliiiii
> 
> dann kann ich jemand jagen




 Vorsicht ...... ich hab Tomaten im Rucksack


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2009)

aber nicht wieder den Berg runter kullern  und friedliche Büsche beschädigen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2009)

... danach gibt's dann Ketchup


----------



## ratte (27. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> aber nicht wieder den Berg runter kullern  und friedliche Büsche beschädigen


Da hat es gücklicherweise keine ausgesetzten Stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (27. August 2009)

Pahhhh ich bringe meine Tomatenpflanze mit


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2009)

ich dachte etwas Vodka, Tabasco, Pfeffer und Salz und machst dir mal zur Abwechselung eine Bloody Mary


----------



## ratte (27. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Pahhhh ich bringe meine Tomatenpflanze mit


Oha, Zilli, Du hast die Wahl zwischen Ochsenherz oder mexikanischer Honigtomate.


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2009)

Ich nehme Ochsenherz


----------



## Hopi (27. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich nehme Ochsenherz



so dolle sind die nicht


----------



## Zilli (27. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> aber nicht wieder den Berg runter kullern  und friedliche Büsche beschädigen


Das fällt unter Hochverrat ....


----------



## Hopi (27. August 2009)

so Du willst hier die dicke Keule auspacken


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2009)

Ich werde Morgen mein weidwundes Tretgefährt mal wieder ausführen .... bisschen brav zum Sponsor rollen und mal schauen was so geht  Am Sonntag wird es dann einem Härtetest unterzogen


----------



## Hopi (27. August 2009)

Dann nimm das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2009)

Da tanzt einer aus der Reihe


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2009)

Und danke für die Bilder


----------



## Hopi (27. August 2009)

Bitte bitte  
ist schon was zu deinem Cube rausgekommen 

Hast Du Dir mal das Banshee angesehen.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guuude,
> ich könnt auch am Sonntag mit  .
> Soll ich den Gasgrill mitnehmen ? Sofern er überhaupt der FGZN* entspricht und somit bei einer Freireiter-Veranstaltung verwendet werden darf (siehe #2629 ff.) .
> 
> *) Freireitergrillzulassungsnorm



son weber wird doch in den grillpausen geklaut,
rocky hat doch extra einen gekauft und die bein zur hälfte amputiert 

konditionsaufbauen, du erinnerst dich an gestern , wird das aber eher nicht...wie war das...mit dem vinschgau express bis nach laas...ach ne ein station weiter und dann erstmal 1000hm bis zur bahn dann nochmal 600...


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2009)

Banshee gefällt mir nicht so gut .... naja ichhabe einen Test gefunden bei dem es nicht wirklich gut ausschaute vor allem der Hinterbau. Der Preis ist natürlich eine Überlegung .... vielleicht für einen Übergang ..... 
Aber ich werde meines erstmal weiterfahren. Mal sehen ob der Schaden grösser ist als ich hoffe  wenn es hält, fahre ich erstmal weiter Cube.... 
wenn ich mal nach Horgen komme werde ich mit mal Blur und Nomad anschauen evtl. mal Probefahren. 
Dann habe ich ja immer noch die Hoffnung über Cube (Montimare) an einen günstigen Rahmen zu kommen, quasi ein Crash replacement. Denn ich bin soweit mit dem Cube zufireden.


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. August 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Da hat es gücklicherweise keine ausgesetzten Stellen.



Na da frag mal den Bruder was passiert wenn man den Walride über das Ende hinaus weiterfährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (28. August 2009)

Hey Tom,

wo ist das denn das



wäre doch was für mich.


----------



## schu2000 (28. August 2009)

@rocky: Schaut nach Steinach/Silbersattel aus...war zwar erst letztes WE dort, aber nachdem der Lift ausgerechnet dann ausgefallen ist, als ich drin saß, wars nix mit fahren   der Kulmi sollte euch eh mal wieder Richtung Frankenwald entführen, is nur ne knappe Stunde mitm Auto


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. August 2009)

ja, schu hat recht. das teil steht in steinach.

hoffentlich ist die aufstiegshilfe wieder nutzbar, denn ich fahre heute abend nach thüringen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. August 2009)

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß!
Habe heute mal mein Sofa auf Tourentauglichkeit geprüft, ist durchgefallen!

// Rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. August 2009)

das war nicht anders zu erwarten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß!
> Habe heute mal mein Sofa auf Tourentauglichkeit geprüft, ist durchgefallen!
> 
> // Rocky



Wiiieee? Etwa damit am Main entlang oder zur Eisdiele gegondelt? 
Du weißt ja wie FS das Thema mit der nicht vorhandenen Tourentauglichkeit ihres Gußeisenbombers gelöst hat


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. August 2009)

Nee bin mal damit auf Arbeit gefahren.


----------



## Kulminator (28. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habe heute mal mein Sofa auf Tourentauglichkeit geprüft, ist durchgefallen!



Q.e.d.


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. August 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Q.e.d.



Boah was man hier alles Wissen muss.....


----------



## xtccc (28. August 2009)

just back from Leogang....hab immer noch das übelst fette grinsen im gesicht ;-)

so siehts da aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. August 2009)

ei gude!


BF Sonntag...hm


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. August 2009)

jo... BF.. hm....


----------



## maverick65 (28. August 2009)

MissQuax und meine Wenigkeit werden mit Zilly einreiten. Leider ohne Cam, die ist nun schon das 2.x zur Reparatur. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. August 2009)

Mensch, da is ja richtig was los in BF.... 
Viel Spaß...!!


----------



## Hopi (28. August 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> MissQuax und meine Wenigkeit werden mit Zilly einreiten. Leider ohne Cam, die ist nun schon das 2.x zur Reparatur.
> 
> Gruß Mav



wie? jetzt dachte ich Du machst mal tolle Bilders von mir  und nix is


----------



## maverick65 (28. August 2009)

Hätte ich gerne mal versucht. Qualität von deinem gewohnten Niveau hätte ich eh nicht machen können. Schleimspur-hinterlassender....

 Mav


 Nun komm ich endlich mal wieder richtig zum fahren, auch wenn es wieder nur chickenways werden.


----------



## Hopi (28. August 2009)

Ach ich gebe mich mit kleinen Dingen zufrieden! Bin ja froh wenn ich den Berg runter komme.
 ich kann nicht mehr fahren


----------



## ratte (28. August 2009)

Fahren schon, aber für's Springen fehlt das Gefühl


----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> just back from Leogang....hab immer noch das übelst fette grinsen im gesicht ;-)
> 
> so siehts da aus..
> bild



welcome back, 
bist am sonntag auch am start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (28. August 2009)

si senor !


----------



## Zilli (28. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Kulminator schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Q.e.d.
> ...


Wieso, ist doch logo: Quälte es Dich ? 

Einer der schönsten Trails in unserer Gegend (von Eppstein nach Lorsbach) ist zur Hälfte im wahrsten Sinne "platt" *Trauer* .


----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> si senor !



 wie kommst hin?


----------



## Zilli (28. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> konditionsaufbauen, du erinnerst dich an gestern , wird das aber eher nicht...wie war das...mit dem vinschgau express bis nach laas...ach ne ein station weiter und dann erstmal 1000hm bis zur bahn dann nochmal 600...


ich hab heut nach Feierabend irgendwas zwischen 803 hm (Garmin), 938 hm (Garmin-Software), 940 hm (SportTracks) und 1.054 hm (MagicMaps) und 34km abgespult, *und DU ?*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. August 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> MissQuax und meine Wenigkeit werden mit Zilly einreiten. Leider ohne Cam, die ist nun schon das 2.x zur Reparatur.
> 
> Gruß Mav



Sollten wir (iggi und meinereiner) mitkommen, kann ich ja mal versuchen ein paar Bilder zu machen


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> ich hab heut nach Feierabend irgendwas zwischen 803 hm (Garmin), 938 hm (Garmin-Software), 940 hm (SportTracks) und 1.054 hm (MagicMaps) und 34km abgespult, *und DU ?*



das sag ich dir besser nicht sonst wirst ganz neidisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Sollten wir (iggi und meinereiner) mitkommen, kann ich ja mal versuchen ein paar Bilder zu machen



wieso sollten?


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. August 2009)

also ich würd schon mitkommen....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. August 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also ich würd schon mitkommen....



na in dem Fall komme ich wohl auch mit  und meine Cam auch  hoffe nur das der eine Akku den Tag durchhält


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. August 2009)

also
um wie viel uhr in beerfelden ??
sollte irgentwas besonderes mitgebracht werden oder auf irgentwas besonderes geachtet werden?


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> wo ist das denn das
> 
> ...



so, das Ding hab ich hinter mir!
Sechs Meter Höhe,Anfahrt mit Double, dann geht's nach einer kurzen Schwungaufnahmestrecke steil hoch- es ist, als ob man gegen ne Wand fährt, anschliessend der breakpoint und danach ca. 45 grad abwärts.
Der NS ist jedoch pippifax gegen die Variante die anschließend auf mich wartete:
das Teil heißt Schlucht und dort geht es in gefüllten 60 grad eine etwa 10m tiefe Kuhle hinab. Als ob diese Umstände nicht völlig ausreichen, ist die abfahrt nach ca. 2m ausgesetzt, sodass etwa drei Meter Flug Abwechslung verschaffen...

Ich stehe unter Adrenalin/Dopamin wie lange nicht.

Soweit die Sportnachrichten aus Thüringen - die sge gleich eben aus.

Das leben ist schön!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (29. August 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also
> um wie viel uhr in beerfelden ??
> sollte irgentwas besonderes mitgebracht werden oder auf irgentwas besonderes geachtet werden?



Also xtccc und ich werden gegen 10uhr aufschlagen. Ich glaube der Kombi kommt zur selben Zeit.
Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Hot Rod1 (29. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> so, das Ding hab ich hinter mir!
> Sechs Meter Höhe,Anfahrt mit Double, dann geht's nach einer kurzen Schwungaufnahmestrecke steil hoch- es ist, als ob man gegen ne Wand fährt, anschliessend der breakpoint und danach ca. 45 grad abwärts.
> Der NS ist jedoch pippifax gegen die Variante die anschließend auf mich wartete:
> das Teil heißt Schlucht und dort geht es in gefüllten 60 grad eine etwa 10m tiefe Kuhle hinab. Als ob diese Umstände nicht völlig ausreichen, ist die abfahrt nach ca. 2m ausgesetzt, sodass etwa drei Meter Flug Abwechslung verschaffen...
> ...



Wenn du die guten Sachen machst, dann darf ich nie mit 
Da müssen wir dieses Jahr noch hin....unbedingt!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. August 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also
> um wie viel uhr in beerfelden ??
> sollte irgentwas besonderes mitgebracht werden oder auf irgentwas besonderes geachtet werden?



Grillzeug und evtl. Kohle steht hier wohl irgendwo. Und natürlich Rüstung was der Bestand hergibt


----------



## xtccc (29. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> so, das Ding hab ich hinter mir!
> Sechs Meter Höhe,Anfahrt mit Double, dann geht's nach einer kurzen Schwungaufnahmestrecke steil hoch- es ist, als ob man gegen ne Wand fährt, anschliessend der breakpoint und danach ca. 45 grad abwärts.
> Der NS ist jedoch pippifax gegen die Variante die anschließend auf mich wartete:
> das Teil heißt Schlucht und dort geht es in gefüllten 60 grad eine etwa 10m tiefe Kuhle hinab. Als ob diese Umstände nicht völlig ausreichen, ist die abfahrt nach ca. 2m ausgesetzt, sodass etwa drei Meter Flug Abwechslung verschaffen...
> ...



respekt!!!

gruss nach dunkeldeutschland !


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. August 2009)

Danke. Ich wünsche euch morgen ein ebenso tollen Drogenkonsum wie er mir heute vergönnt war!

@xtccc: hast du montags noch frei? Wenn ich mir morgen am silbersattel nichts breche, dann könnte man...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (29. August 2009)

Na, dann werde ich mir das morgen auch mal ansehen. Jemand muss ja auch die Chickenways mal wieder freifahren. 

Was sollte man denn zweckmäßigerweise ins Navi eingeben, damit man da hin kommt?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (29. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na, dann werde ich mir das morgen auch mal ansehen. Jemand muss ja auch die Chickenways mal wieder freifahren.
> 
> Was sollte man denn zweckmäßigerweise ins Navi eingeben, damit man da hin kommt?



Einfach Beerfelden...wenn du dann in die "Stadt" hineinfährst, ist der Weg zum Park ausgeschildert.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. August 2009)

@uwe  denk an die 
Pedale


----------



## maverick65 (29. August 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Sollten wir (iggi und meinereiner) mitkommen, kann ich ja mal versuchen ein paar Bilder zu machen




Wenn eine Nicon D5000  mit am Start ist, bringe ich auch mein Externes-Blitz-Dings mit. Man kann ja nie wissen.... 

Gruß Mav


----------



## xtccc (29. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Danke. Ich wünsche euch morgen ein ebenso tollen Drogenkonsum wie er mir heute vergönnt war!
> 
> @xtccc: hast du montags noch frei? Wenn ich mir morgen am silbersattel nichts breche, dann könnte man...



wenn ich mir und meinem baby morgen nix tue, könn wir das gern machen...evt. würde noch ein 3ter haarloser partizipieren wollen!


----------



## maverick65 (29. August 2009)

Ich wußte schon das ich ein Weichei bin, aber das es sooo schlümm ist, hätte ich nun doch wieder nicht gedacht. Guggst du hier:  http://www.fahrrad.de/community/com...ith-us-dennis-strattman-onoardwilllingen.html  Von der Ideallienie des Videofahrers bin ich sicher 10x und mehr abgewichen (Chickenway...)

Gruß Mav


----------



## Zilli (30. August 2009)

Morsche,

nur zur Klarheit: ich lass den Gasgrill zu Hause.

(.... keine Ahnung warum ich schon seit 0400 wach bin)


----------



## Zilli (30. August 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> ...http://www.fahrrad.de/community/com...ith-us-dennis-strattman-onoardwilllingen.html Von der Ideallienie des Videofahrers bin ich sicher 10x und mehr abgewichen (Chickenway...)
> 
> Gruß Mav


Welcher Player/Plugin ist erforderlich ? (häng hier am Netbook und auf der Page ist kein Hinweis)
... habs glaub ich gefunne; ist wohl Adobe-Player


----------



## Zilli (30. August 2009)

*Rassssel,* *Morsche, aufstehen*, kommt in die Hufe, es geht bald los ,

Mav, Miss Q, ich bin gleich bei Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (30. August 2009)

Jaha ich steh ja schon auf..


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. August 2009)

Moooooorgen!!!! :d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. August 2009)

Moooorgen  Rock'n'Roll  die Brötchen sind schon im Ofen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. August 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Wenn eine Nikon D5000  mit am Start ist, bringe ich auch mein Externes-Blitz-Dings mit. Man kann ja nie wissen....
> 
> Gruß Mav



Mach das  mal schaun ob die zwei Geräte miteinander können. Bin aber noch Anfänger  versuche nur gerade mit weiter zu entwickeln und habe die Technik dementsprechend angepasst


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2009)

die pedale  sind im auto...bald gehts los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2009)

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass und passt auf Euch auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. August 2009)

So, wir kommen wohl erst so gegen halb 11, hatten mit ner knappen std gerechnet, ist aber ein Stückchen weiter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. August 2009)

immer die leut die net fertig werden!! sitzt hier (iggi) brim seb... tztztz 
aber trotzdem die Stimmung hier is geilo 

hab seit heut morgen eine Dauergrinsen 
und ich glaub er auch


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. August 2009)

Das war mal wieder sehr geil heute.
Habe immer noch das grinsen im Gesicht.

// rocky


----------



## Kulminator (30. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das war mal wieder sehr geil heute.
> Habe immer noch das grinsen im Gesicht.
> 
> // rocky



wie fährt sich dein Sofa??


----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das war mal wieder sehr geil heute.
> Habe immer noch das grinsen im Gesicht.
> 
> // rocky



mmmhh...das war wieder lecker heute 
Allerdings mache ich mir langsam Sorgen um unsere Performance und die dazu passenden Bikeparks. Es wird eng


----------



## xtccc (30. August 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> mmmhh...das war wieder lecker heute
> Allerdings mache ich mir langsam Sorgen um unsere Performance und die dazu passenden Bikeparks. Es wird eng



ich werde deinen und rockys luftdämpfer mal knallhart aufpumpen...dann fahrt ihr quasi-hardtails und es wird wieder anspruchsvoll für euch !!


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. August 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wie fährt sich dein Sofa??



Geil!


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. August 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> mmmhh...das war wieder lecker heute
> Allerdings mache ich mir langsam Sorgen um unsere Performance und die dazu passenden Bikeparks. Es wird eng



Wir können ja das nächste mal auf Zeit fahren, aber ob das dann mal gut geht?
Dann lieber so immer schön langsam und den kompletten Federweg nutzen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. August 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> ich werde deinen und rockys luftdämpfer mal knallhart aufpumpen...dann fahrt ihr quasi-hardtails und es wird wieder anspruchsvoll für euch !!



Wenn man dir so in die Augen schaut, wirst du nicht mehr lange dein Hardtail fahren.


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. August 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> mmmhh...das war wieder lecker heute
> Allerdings mache ich mir langsam Sorgen um unsere Performance und die dazu passenden Bikeparks. Es wird eng



Jungs, wir müssen in den nächsten Tagen unbedingt mal zum Silbersattel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2009)

in zwei wochen ist süd tirol angesagt


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> in zwei wochen ist süd tirol angesagt



Da Tirol getrennt wurde, wäre es schön von dir wenigstens Südtirol vereinigt zu lassen.

@Zilli: hab eben von deinen Dropambitionen gehört. Glückwunsch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. August 2009)

Sind gelandet, gleich werden die Bilder sortiert, verkleinert und hochgeladen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Da Tirol getrennt wurde, wäre es schön von dir wenigstens Südtirol vereinigt zu lassen.


----------



## Zilli (30. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Danke. Ich wünsche euch morgen ein ebenso tollen Drogenkonsum wie er mir heute vergönnt war!....


 Danke, yepp ... Biken ist schon en geiles Zeuch 



dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ... @Zilli: hab eben von deinen Dropambitionen gehört. Glückwunsch.


Thx, heut liefs einfach geschmeidig, ich bin immer noch leicht paralysiert 





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Sind gelandet, gleich werden die Bilder sortiert, verkleinert und hochgeladen


unnnnnnnd ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. August 2009)

War das wirklich der Carsten den ich zu kennen glaubte? 

Mist - jetzt werde ich mich diesem Unfug wohl nicht mehr allzu lange verwehren können.


----------



## Zilli (30. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> in zwei wochen ist süd tirol angesagt


 Hoffentlich reicht mein Endorfin-Pegel bis dahin aus...


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. August 2009)

moin moin
war recht cool heute obwohl ich net viel gesprungen bin.. war heute nicht mein tag 
beim nächsten mal dann...


----------



## Hopi (30. August 2009)

mach Dir nix draus  bei mir lief es doch auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (30. August 2009)

Ich bin sooo platt. 



Wusste gar nicht, dass Bus fahren so anstrengend sein kann.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. August 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Danke, yepp ... Biken ist schon en geiles Zeuch
> 
> 
> Thx, heut liefs einfach geschmeidig, ich bin immer noch leicht paralysiert
> ...



Verschoben auf morgen, sorry


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. August 2009)

Warum?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich bin sooo platt.
> 
> 
> 
> Wusste gar nicht, dass Bus fahren so anstrengend sein kann.



bergab wird doch immer wieder unterschätzt


----------



## Zilli (31. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bergab wird doch immer wieder unterschätzt


stimmt, die Waden heut morgen sind *aua*


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. August 2009)

Nix los hier.
Alle noch platt von gestern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2009)

noch fehlen ja die Beweisfotos  wahrscheinlich ward ihr eh nur in der Eisdiele


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> noch fehlen ja die Beweisfotos  wahrscheinlich ward ihr eh nur in der Eisdiele


----------



## Hopi (31. August 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich ward ihr eh nur in der Eisdiele



Sabine und ich waren dort  6 Kugeln für einen runden Hopi und 3 für ein schmales Nagetier


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2009)

willst du Gewicht machen  da musst du dich aber noch anstrengen, bis du in meiner Gewichtsklasse mitmachen darfst


----------



## Hopi (31. August 2009)

nein, nein, das ist die Eis Diät


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sabine und ich waren dort  6 Kugeln für einen runden Hopi und 3 für ein schmales Nagetier



Sechs Kugeln bei Dir wundern mich nicht, aber der Radde hätte ich keine drei Kugeln zugetraut - Respekt


----------



## Hopi (31. August 2009)

Ich muss das erweitern  3 Kugeln und einmal von meinem Becher genascht


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2009)

JaJa es geht auf den Winter zu und der wird dieses Jahr sehr kalt werden


----------



## pecht (31. August 2009)

habe freitags frei!!! wer fährt mit mir?


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. August 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> habe freitags frei!!! wer fährt mit mir?



nach wibe? xtccc hat doch auch noch urlaub...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (31. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> nach wibe? xtccc hat doch auch noch urlaub...



Na nicht in Wibe?


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. August 2009)

bin erst nach mitternacht in f angekommen. muf umfahrung! 
nach den beiden tagen am silbersattel hab ich mir ne kleine montagsrekonvaleszenz verdient.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. August 2009)

So ist das eben wenn man älter wird, da lässt die Leistungsfähigkeit doch zu wünschen übrig.

Alter Mann, was machst du auf unserer Alpenrunde? Wir sind eine ganze Woche unterwegs. Sollen wir dir 'nen Zivi zur Seite stellen, der dich dann ab dem zweiten Abend betreut?


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2009)

auf der Suche nach einem Bikepark?

http://www.dh-rangers.com/


----------



## _jazzman_ (31. August 2009)

Hier ein kleiner Appetizer für eure geplante Alpentour...


----------



## pecht (31. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> nach wibe? xtccc hat doch auch noch urlaub...



mir relativ wurst


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. August 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So ist das eben wenn man älter wird, da lässt die Leistungsfähigkeit doch zu wünschen übrig.
> 
> Alter Mann, was machst du auf unserer Alpenrunde? Wir sind eine ganze Woche unterwegs. Sollen wir dir Zivi zur Seite stellen, der dich dann ab dem zweiten Abend betreut?



alles wird gut... wenn es eine zivilistIN ist!


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. August 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> mir relativ wurst



wenn das keine konkrete aussage ist...


----------



## Lucafabian (31. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> alles wird gut... wenn es eine zivilistIN ist!



2008er, gut fermentiert, 1 jahr gelagert....huuust, man ist das geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (31. August 2009)

treffpunkt dienstag 18:00 unter den flugzeugen beim hund, einmal um den airport


----------



## pecht (31. August 2009)

also freitag wie wo wann und wer alles?


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. August 2009)

Sitze mit xtccc im guenthersburgpark. Laut protzometer regnet es in wibe do und Fr.
Daher fällt die Sache für mich flach.


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. August 2009)

kleiner appetitanreger


----------



## Hot Rod1 (31. August 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kleiner appetitanreger



Das sieht mal sehr geil aus...


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. August 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kleiner appetitanreger



schönes bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (31. August 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kleiner appetitanreger



Schön schön! 


Ich hätte doch den Blitz genommen. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. August 2009)

Geiles Bild!
















aber



























Ich war höher!


----------



## Lucafabian (31. August 2009)

angeber


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> angeber


----------



## Hopi (31. August 2009)

Uwe Du weißt doch, Masse wird durch solche schrägen immer nach aussen gedrückt.   Der wollte bestimmt nicht so hoch


----------



## Zilli (31. August 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Verschoben auf morgen, sorry


Crazy, mach bitte hinne, morgen ist gleich zu Ende *Fingertrommel*
ich starr schon den ganzen Tag in die Röhre ...


----------



## Zilli (31. August 2009)

Der Doppel-Wallride ist echt spitze .  btw: wieviel Biker hält denn so'n Ding auf einmal aus ? 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> treffpunkt dienstag 18:00 unter den flugzeugen beim hund, einmal um den airport


Dem Wetterbericht nach könnten wir unterwegs auf Pfützen stoßen, schaun mer mal.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. August 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Der Doppel-Wallride ist echt spitze .  btw: wieviel Fahrer hält denn so'n Ding auf einmal aus ?
> 
> 
> Dem Wetterbericht nach könnten wir unterwegs auf Pfützen stoßen, schaun mer mal.



wird schon...zwei von drei melden nur wolken und keinen regen


----------



## Lucafabian (31. August 2009)

MTB freeride tv folge 40  -> Finale

für alle die gerne unterhalb der baumgrenze fahren sehenswert 

http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv


----------



## maverick65 (31. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Geiles Bild!
> 
> aber
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> MTB freeride tv folge 40  -> Finale
> 
> für alle die gerne unterhalb der baumgrenze fahren sehenswert
> 
> http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv



Flow hat überall seinen Reiz.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. August 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Crazy, mach bitte hinne, morgen ist gleich zu Ende *Fingertrommel*
> ich starr schon den ganzen Tag in die Röhre ...



grad noch so 

sorry, aber hier mal noch ne Handvoll Bilder  und im Album noch ein paar Seiten  habe mich bemüht die Besten rauszusuchen...



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2009)

das ist ja ein WAB ... Pah


----------



## xtccc (1. September 2009)

ich fahr morgen mal nach willingen..ein platz im auto is noch frei...möchte wer mitkommen ?

gruss
torsten


----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> ich fahr morgen mal nach willingen..ein platz im auto is noch frei...möchte wer mitkommen ?
> 
> gruss
> torsten



  viel spaß


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. September 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> ich fahr morgen mal nach willingen..ein platz im auto is noch frei...möchte wer mitkommen ?
> 
> gruss
> torsten



Tu nichts was ich nicht auch machen würde...
Viel Spaß!


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. September 2009)

@xtccc: viel späsken u. pass auf dich auf.


----------



## maverick65 (2. September 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> grad noch so
> 
> sorry, aber hier mal noch ne Handvoll Bilder  und im Album noch ein paar Seiten  habe mich bemüht die Besten rauszusuchen...
> 
> ...


 
Apropos Wallride, ich habe da noch was aus dem Frühjahr auf meinem Rechner gefunden...







Gruß Mav


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. September 2009)

hopi sieht sehr kräftig aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hopi sieht sehr kräftig aus...










 bibendum


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. September 2009)

leider hatte ich am we keinen so tollen fotografen dabei...

in meinem album ist ein handybeweisfoto.


----------



## xtccc (2. September 2009)

resümee des tages: der DH in Willingen is saugeil (selbst auf der chickenlinie gefahren)..die freeridestrecke is für'n a***h


----------



## maverick65 (2. September 2009)

Sehe ich auch so! Die Freeride ist nur was zum warm fahren, nix wirklich schwieriges. Aber die DH knallt schon heftig, kein Vergleich zur "Kindergarten"-DH in Winterberg. Aber Willingen ist ja auch eine World-Cup-Strecke... Um Willingen komplett (ohne Chickenways) zu fahren mußt du entweder lebensmüde oder ein richtiger Könner sein. 

Gruß Mav 

P.S. hassu Bilder gemacht?


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. September 2009)

schön das du wieder gesund gelandet bist.

hier bin ich am we reingesprungen:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im vordergrund sieht man die dropkante

von der seite siehts so aus. die tatsächliche steilheit ist aus dieser perspektive nicht zu erkennen...


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. September 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> "Kindergarten"-DH in Winterberg



aha...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (2. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> aha...




Hallo??!! Im Vergleich zu Willingen!


----------



## guuuude (2. September 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> ber Willingen ist ja auch eine World-Cup-Strecke...



War eine World Cup Strecke, aber war dann doch zu einfach


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. September 2009)

dann brauch ich ja dort noch nicht hin, denn ich hab in wibe noch mit dem zweiten double und dem überspringen des steinfeldes zu tun. rookiecup für ü40 sozusagen.

wenn du vorbei willst- bitte klingeln. ich halte mich dann rechts...


----------



## Zilli (2. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ... wenn du vorbei willst- bitte klingeln. ich halte mich dann rechts...


... also rechts sind die Chickenways ?
(Nur das ich bescheid weiss, falls ich mal hinkomme )


----------



## maverick65 (3. September 2009)

Du hast leider meinen Text "Winterberg = Kindergarten" völlig falsch interpretiert. Winterberg ist für WC-DH-Cup-Fahrer ein Kindergarten. Ich glaube nicht, daß Willingen wegen seiner Einfachheit nun keine WC-Strecke mehr ist. 
Bevor ich Winterberg ohne Chickenway fahren kann, wird noch eine Menge Naß den Main runter machen. Also wenn du vorbei willst, brauchst du nur zu warten bis ich den  1. Double umfahre (und auch den 2. und noch 1  2 Hüpfer wo mir die Landezone "noch" zu kurz ist). 
Winterberg ist für mich der geilste, mir bekannte Bikepark. Da finde ich für mich heftige und  trotzdem fahrbare Sachen. Und mit jedem Besuch sind 1-2 Häckchen mehr auf meiner  to-do-Liste.
Du kennst doch meine Fahrt hinter Ratte (von wegen selber Chickenway und so). Ich hatte  einen Tag zuvor meinen ersten richtigen Hüpfer von einer Shore und konnte dies am nächsten Tag umsetzen. Sicher fährst du und die Meisten hier die Strecke mit weniger Chickenwayumfahrungen. 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2819

Du hast ja keine Ahnung, was für eine Affinität ich zu Winterberg entwickelt habe...

Gruß Mav


----------



## maverick65 (3. September 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... also rechts sind die Chickenways ?



DER war gut.


----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2009)

Ich glaube das macht mir keinen Spass


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> schön das du wieder gesund gelandet bist.
> 
> hier bin ich am we reingesprungen:
> 
> ...



Das sieht aber gut aus!


----------



## habkeinnick (3. September 2009)

hopi schrieb:


> uwe du weißt doch, masse wird durch solche schrägen immer nach aussen gedrückt. :d  der wollte bestimmt nicht so hoch



:d


----------



## Lucafabian (3. September 2009)

@HKN: in 8 tagen werden wir das eislabor von dir grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (3. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @HKN: in 8 tagen werden wir das eislabor von dir grüßen



da bin ich ziemlich neidisch...grüß aber auch bitte von mir 2 und 3 und die katzenleiter...


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Uwe Du weißt doch, Masse wird durch solche schrägen immer nach aussen gedrückt.   Der wollte bestimmt nicht so hoch



zum thema zentrifugalkraft:

 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLIslwHj3VM"]YouTube - Best Crash in Winterberg[/ame]

wen erwischt es als nächsten?


----------



## Hopi (3. September 2009)

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/events.htm


----------



## Kulminator (3. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> zum thema zentrifugalkraft:
> 
> YouTube - Best Crash in Winterberg
> 
> wen erwischt es als nächsten?



... böses Ende .. das braucht keiner ... also immer schön verweigern


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/events.htm



DA komme ich vorbei


----------



## schu2000 (4. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hopi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/events.htm
> ...



[email protected]: wie war das mit dem Gegenbesuch?  Ich werd da zwar eh nix reißen, aber ne Gaudi wärs sicherlich!!


----------



## Hopi (4. September 2009)

es ist ja auch nur ein Spaßrennen


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. September 2009)

Guten Tag,
ist für das Wochenende etwas geplant? Will jemand fahren? 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Kulminator (4. September 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> [email protected]: wie war das mit dem Gegenbesuch?  Ich werd da zwar eh nix reißen, aber ne Gaudi wärs sicherlich!!



es liegt an dir... kann aber gut sein, dass ich zu dieser Zeit gar nicht im Lande bin?   wird sich erst nach meinem Urlaub rausstellen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (4. September 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> es liegt an dir... kann aber gut sein, dass ich zu dieser Zeit gar nicht im Lande bin?   wird sich erst nach meinem Urlaub rausstellen....



Wann tustn des wissen?

Aber wenn net, auch net so schlimm, ich kenn ja doch ein paar von den anderen üblichen Verdächtigen  
Geht da jemand von euch noch hin? Zum Mitfahren/Zuschauen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. September 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wann tustn des wissen?
> 
> Aber wenn net, auch net so schlimm, ich kenn ja doch ein paar von den anderen üblichen Verdächtigen
> Geht da jemand von euch noch hin? Zum Mitfahren/Zuschauen?



Bin auch da!


----------



## pecht (4. September 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> ist für das Wochenende etwas geplant? Will jemand fahren?
> 
> Gruß,
> Marco



evtl. am sonntag ?!?


----------



## Lucafabian (4. September 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wann tustn des wissen?
> 
> Aber wenn net, auch net so schlimm, ich kenn ja doch ein paar von den anderen üblichen Verdächtigen
> Geht da jemand von euch noch hin? Zum Mitfahren/Zuschauen?



werd ich wohl auch mal vorbei schauen müssen


----------



## Hopi (4. September 2009)

wir sind alle 3 Tage da


----------



## maverick65 (4. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> wir sind alle 3 Tage da




Willste fahren oder knipsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (4. September 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Willste fahren oder knipsen?



Na logischer weise fahren  sind doch schon angemeldet


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. September 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Willste fahren oder knipsen?



Frag das besser nicht den Uwe.


----------



## Kulminator (4. September 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wann tustn des wissen?
> 
> Aber wenn net, auch net so schlimm, ich kenn ja doch ein paar von den anderen üblichen Verdächtigen
> Geht da jemand von euch noch hin? Zum Mitfahren/Zuschauen?



Frühestens Montag in einer Woche... 

Für dich ist das doch schon fast ein Heimspiel...


----------



## schu2000 (4. September 2009)

Ok sehr schön, von den üblichen Verdächtigen scheinen ja einige da zu sein  dann streich ich das Wochenende mal gleich im Kalender an! Zu der Zeit hab ich glaub ich eh Urlaub. Mit Anmelden wart ich aber noch ein paar Tage, vielleicht brech ich mir ja vorher nochmal das Kahnbein oder so   
Geht abends auch mal was zusammen, grillen, ...? Und kann mir jemand ne Unterkunft in der Nähe empfehlen? Bin net so der Zelter bzw. hab zumindest keine Campingausrüstung 

@Kulmi: sorg mal dafür dass Du da bist. Du wirst zu der Zeit im Inland mehr gebraucht als in China oder sonstwo


----------



## Lucafabian (4. September 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ok sehr schön, von den üblichen Verdächtigen scheinen ja einige da zu sein  dann streich ich das Wochenende mal gleich im Kalender an! Zu der Zeit hab ich glaub ich eh Urlaub. Mit Anmelden wart ich aber noch ein paar Tage, vielleicht brech ich mir ja vorher nochmal das Kahnbein oder so
> Geht abends auch mal was zusammen, grillen, ...? Und kann mir jemand ne Unterkunft in der Nähe empfehlen? Bin net so der Zelter bzw. hab zumindest keine Campingausrüstung
> 
> @Kulmi: sorg mal dafür dass Du da bist. Du wirst zu der Zeit im Inland mehr gebraucht als in China oder sonstwo



wenn du kommst werden wir auch was für abends auf die beine stellen...ist doch klar!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. September 2009)

na wenn da alle hinfahren, dann muss ich wohl auch 
Wollt ihr abends wieder nach Hause fahren oder pennt ihr dann dort in der Nähe???


----------



## maverick65 (4. September 2009)

2 Zelte für 1-2 Leute habe ich,  ein Zelt fällt aus: brauche ich selber. Hopi fährt/hat sich angemeldet!  Wer noch? 
Drückt mir Daumen das meine "alte" Cam nach der Reparatur was taugt oder ich eine andere/gebrauchte habe (vielleicht eine mark II...). 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (5. September 2009)

draußen ist ja a....kalt


----------



## Kulminator (5. September 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @Kulmi: sorg mal dafür dass Du da bist. Du wirst zu der Zeit im Inland mehr gebraucht als in China oder sonstwo



das sieht mein Brötchengeber irgendwie anders...  aber vielleicht klappts ja. 

Eigentlich hatte ich mir den Gegenbesuch so vorgestellt, dass wir dir unsere Reviere im Spessart und im Taunus zeigen?  Klar, das Event in BF toppt das natürlich...


----------



## schu2000 (5. September 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich mir den Gegenbesuch so vorgestellt, dass wir dir unsere Reviere im Spessart und im Taunus zeigen?  Klar, das Event in BF toppt das natürlich...



BF wär halt schon ne super Gelegenheit  ich weiß ich eh nicht, wie weit das mit Spessart und Taunus Sinn hätte, meine Kondition ist die Saison nicht die beste. Auf Grund meiner Zwangspausen (die mir irgendwann die Motivation fürn Heimtrainer geraubt haben), und der letzten Wochen, während derer ich bis auf zwei- oder dreimal nur bergab unterwegs war, bin ich glaub ich net so fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (5. September 2009)

meinereiner wird wohl auch vorort sein. trockenes wetter vorausgesetzt! 

man kann sich der gruppendynamik der freireiter  eben nicht entziehen...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. September 2009)

Ich habe jetzt alles was wichtig war verschoben und werde auch vor Ort sein. Anmelden werde ich mich wohl in der nächsten Woche.


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. September 2009)

servus! morgen jemand im Taunus unterwegs?


----------



## Zilli (5. September 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> servus! morgen jemand im Taunus unterwegs?


Hallo, 
nee, muss Sohnemann auf Klein-Konzert lademäßig unterstützen, und das zieht sich irgendwie fast den ganzen Tag hin  

Besten Dank Dir und Zeh-Ähr für die Foto's. Ich meld mich nochmals wg. 2-3 Foto's.

Ich bin heut nach einer mehr als irritierenden Mail mit etwas Adrenalin zu HiBike hin, damit das mit den Laufrädern für Südtirol noch was wird...







... und dann ...













war'n se doch fertig 



'Nackt': VR 1033 gr., HR 1145 gr (ohne Kasette)
Fahrfertig mit Scheiben, Kasette, Spanner/Steckachse, Big Betty's etc.: VR 2322 gr., HR 2590 gr. 






 "Wo bitte gehts nach Winterberg ?"

Wg. Beerfelden: Vllt. komm ich ein Tag vorbei, mal schaun.

Gut's Nächtle, muss morgen um 0630 aufstehen


----------



## pecht (5. September 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> servus! morgen jemand im Taunus unterwegs?



mal sehn wie der abend bzw. die nacht heute noch verläuft. evtl. würde ich ne runde wagen... ab wann und wo wäre dein plan?


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2009)

werde hier wohl so gegen mittag losdümpeln


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. September 2009)

@ zilli: sehr schick! glückwunsch.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2009)

so
komme zurück von meinen 50km durchn taunus... 
also der trail, der nach diesem fred benannt ist jetzt für mich komplett fahrbar..bin heute *alle *stellen durchgefahren


----------



## Lucafabian (6. September 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. September 2009)

* 6*


----------



## Hopi (7. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> * 6*



hat deine Frau dich mal wieder beglückt


----------



## Lucafabian (7. September 2009)

sag ich nicht...gemeint sind noch 6 tage bis zum  bikeurlaub


----------



## Hopi (7. September 2009)

Wenn ihr Pech habt wird es Wintersport


----------



## Lucafabian (7. September 2009)

ne ne...nie!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. September 2009)

Papperlapapp - wir werden eine Woche Kaiserwetter haben und die Berge rocken.


Ach Uwe - nur mal so am Rande. Es sind nur noch 4 (in Worten: V.I.E.R.) Tage bis zur Abfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. September 2009)

wir fahren ja erst nen tag später wie ihr...ja, wenn du heute nicht mitzählst sinds nur noch 5 tage bis zur ankunft in ST


----------



## Hopi (7. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ankunft in ST



was willst Du denn bei Shock Therapy  willst auch eine SantaCruz haben  (endlich mal ein richtige Rad)


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2009)

Der MA beim SantaCruz stand war nicht gerade sehr informativ  Auch hatte er mir auf den Einsatzzweck "Touren in den Alpen mit uphill und Spass beim Runterfahren das Bullit empfohlen. Nachdem ich nach dem Nomad fragte meinte er das sei das ideale Rad für meine Zwecke  was denn nun 
Da gaben sich die Leute von Bionicon (Tesla) mehr Mühen, waren informativer, motivierter und einfach freundlicher  und das Angebot einen Besuch am Tegernsee mit einem 2 tägigen Testride zu verbinden ist nicht schlecht (heisst sie stellen 2 Tage ein Bike zur Verfügung, damit man damit schönen Touren am Tegernsee machen kann). Ich denke das Angebot werde ich auf jedenfall in Anspruchnehmen 
Nicolai war auch noch gut im erklären und mit der Möglichkeit dem Ridergewicht entsprechende Rohre zu verbauen sammeln sie schon mal Pluspunkte 
Liteville war überlaufen  und Cube war auch voll mit Menschen und kein Erklärer auf dem Stand zu sehen  Wobei dort das Hanzz einen guten Eindruck gemacht hat und vom Preis her attraktiv ist


----------



## Hopi (7. September 2009)

Ja, vom Marketing ist SC echt unter aller Sau. Beim V10 haben sie immer noch die Decals billig aufgeklebt , wäre fast so als würde Mercedes auf die S-Klasse den Stern als Aufkleber draufmachen und die A-Klasse bekommt ihn aus Metall. 

Gestern bin ich mal Demo gefahren, auch sehr schön  aber in engen Kurven ist es wendig wie ein Sattelschlepper


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. September 2009)

mangelnde kurventechnik?!


----------



## Hopi (7. September 2009)

Nicht auszuschließen, aber dann hätten die meisten Besitzer des Demos mir nicht in dem Punkt zugestimmt.





Ich habe ja mein super Bullit


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. September 2009)

na, gottseidank!


----------



## habkeinnick (7. September 2009)

hab ich heute schon erwähnt das arbeiten doof ist?


----------



## pecht (7. September 2009)

erst Schule dann rasen mähen und anschl. ganze 12min joggen. da fahr ich lieber mit dem Rad nach Holland und zwar über Afrika. so das auch nich besser als arbeiten. Fahrt jemand morgen Strecke?rund um whatever?! ich muss was tun.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. September 2009)

noch 4 mal schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2009)

Pah .... 

warum fahrt ihr soweit in den Osten  sonst wäre ich dochmal vorbei geschneit


----------



## Lucafabian (8. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Pah ....
> 
> warum fahrt ihr soweit in den Osten  sonst wäre ich dochmal vorbei geschneit



weil es da am schönsten ist!  
komm vorbei gibt außer dem herrlichen bikerevier auch leckres essen und ne tolle terasse mit blick auf meran. da schmeckt der wein nochmal so gut


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2009)

Dann komme ich aber nicht mehr zurück


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. September 2009)

hab mich gerade für das Rennen in BF angemeldet 
Mal gespannt wie das so wird....selbst mein Weibchen kommt am Sonntag zum zugucken. Das bedeutet dann wohl, dass ich noch mehr geben muss ;-)

Schönen Gruß,
Marco


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. September 2009)

Kommt jemand von euch noch mal zu HiBike, bevor ihr am Wochenende nach Saalbach fahrt?


----------



## maverick65 (8. September 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> hab mich gerade für das Rennen in BF angemeldet


----------



## Zilli (8. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> noch 4 mal schlafen


Hab'en anderes System: nur noch 3 x A****** (Schweig jez einfach , wenn Du einen Frei-Tag hast )




Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> ...selbst mein Weibchen kommt am Sonntag zum zugucken. Das bedeutet dann wohl, dass ich noch mehr geben muss ;-)
> Schönen Gruß,
> Marco


Glaub's Du, Du bist Sonntag noch in den Folgequali's dabei (wenn Sa. schon die Ausscheidungen beginnen sollten) 




Duck und jaaaaaanz weit wech ...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. September 2009)




----------



## Zilli (8. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>


Hast Du Kopfschmerzen, Zahnweh  oder sagst Du mir meine Zukunft voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. September 2009)

frei-tag


----------



## maverick65 (8. September 2009)

Ab Sonntag 3 Tage Winterberg=Weicheigetue bissi runterschrauben....


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2009)

Felsenmeer mal anders


----------



## maverick65 (8. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Felsenmeer mal anders




IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIiiieeeeeeeeeee schwuchteln: die haben ja nichtmal Federweg. 


Sieht aber cool aus was die jungs da machen. könne mer uns vielleicht noch scheibe von abschneiden (himself besonders..)??!!

Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (9. September 2009)

3

:d​


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. September 2009)

2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (9. September 2009)

Alles Gute zum B-Day Nico

//Rocky


----------



## xtccc (9. September 2009)

hey...hat wer am we zeit & lust auf BF ?

gruss
torsten


----------



## Lucafabian (9. September 2009)

von mir auch alles gute!


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. September 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> hey...hat wer am we zeit & lust auf BF ?
> 
> gruss
> torsten



L e o g a n g


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. September 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute...lass dich schön feiern!

@xtccc: Bock hätte ich auf jeden Fall, nur leider keine Zeit :-(
Gruß,
HR


----------



## xtccc (9. September 2009)

gääähn...da war ich doch erst.... 



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> L e o g a n g


----------



## pecht (9. September 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> hey...hat wer am we zeit & lust auf BF ?
> 
> gruss
> torsten




jaaaa hier ich auf jeden.... wollte mir das mal anschauen auch wegen dem event und dann überlegen da mal mitzufahren.

wann willst du hin?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. September 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> hey...hat wer am we zeit & lust auf BF ?
> 
> gruss
> torsten



süd tirol


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. September 2009)

In 36 Stunden sind wir bereits unterwegs.


----------



## Zilli (9. September 2009)

@jazzman: auch von mir alles Gute 





Lucafabian schrieb:


> xtccc schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hey...hat wer am we zeit & lust auf BF ?
> ...


dto*.*

"nur" noch 2 x A******


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (9. September 2009)

@Finale-Gereiste
Klärt mich mal bitte auf...nein, nicht das mit den Bienchen und Blümchen...wie hat man sich das Bikegebiet dort vorzustellen?
Problem: Zur Jagdsaison herrscht da zweimal die Woche Bikeverbot auf vielen Trails. Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach Alternativen für diese Tage.
Bin auf der Suche nach einem geeignetem Ort für eine Woche Urlaub im Oktober und wenn dann schon ein drittel flach fällt  Und viele Parks oder Lifte haben da schon zu.
Danke.


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2009)

Tessin 

was wollt ihr denn fahren ????

Bis mitte Okt. sind die Lifte noch offen, dann ist Schicht im Schacht  

zum Jagen ...... die schiessen auf alles was sich bewegt


----------



## xtccc (10. September 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> jaaaa hier ich auf jeden.... wollte mir das mal anschauen auch wegen dem event und dann überlegen da mal mitzufahren.
> 
> wann willst du hin?



samstag oder sonntag...is eigentlich egal...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2009)

*
2*
​


----------



## schu2000 (10. September 2009)

Sagt mal, ne Frage zu Beerfelden: was fürn Bike sollt ich denn da mitnehmen? Auf den Videos schauts ja net sooo heftig aus (aber ok Videos bringen die tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten eh meistens net so ganz  rüber). Das schwerere Viel-Vielfederwegbike (Glory DH) oder das ein paar Gramm leichtere Nichtganzsoviel-Vielfederwegbike (das Marin von letztem Jahr noch)? Ich würd ja mal wieder das Marin ausführen nachdems dieses Jahr bisher nur zum Touren rangenommen wurde, aber die Bremsen machen mir zur Zeit etwas Kummer  wie immer halt mit den Codes  müsst ich höchstens bissl rumbauen...


----------



## xtccc (10. September 2009)

leichtes gerät ist ausreichend...ich kenne einen, der fährt sogar mit einem "Versender-Bike" da rum ;-)


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. September 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> leichtes gerät ist ausreichend...ich kenne einen, der fährt sogar mit einem "Versender-Bike" da rum ;-)



Der wiegt aber auch nix und fahren tut er auch nicht viel! (Der fliegt eher mehr)


----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. September 2009)

Keine Ahnung wen ihr meint 
Aber ich würde auch sagen das leichtes Gerät ausreichend ist...und wenn die Bremsen nicht so gut funktionieren, dann halt weniger bremsen ;-)
das wird eh überschätzt.
Gruß
HR


----------



## pecht (10. September 2009)

@xtccc sollen wir heute Abend oder morgen mal Tel. wann wir fahren und wer wen usw...?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (10. September 2009)

Hmmm....leichtes Gefährt hab ich gar net...beide über 17kg...


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. September 2009)

FINALE- ohohoho!


----------



## xtccc (10. September 2009)

sooooo...der herr pecht und meine wenigkeit fahren am Sa nach BF...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. September 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> sooooo...der herr pecht und meine wenigkeit fahren am Sa nach BF...



Toll und ich bin auf Messe :-(
Trotzdem viel Spaß euch beiden!


----------



## xtccc (10. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> FINALE- ohohoho!



genau...steht gerade 4:2 im finale unserer damen gegen die inseläffinnen ...


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. September 2009)

finale meint natürlich finale l. und nicht die endspielbegegnung irgendwelcher lesbensportbetreiberinnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecht (10. September 2009)

ach da fÃ¤llt mir was ein... @xtccc und dschugaschwilli ihr zwei beiden habt ja ganz guten musikgeschmack. also 19.09.09 nachtleben

 ï¿¼


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. September 2009)

wegen: http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=wetter+leogang&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
neues ziel- http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=wetter+finale+ligure&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. September 2009)

Tja, wenn's denn so sein soll.

Allerdings kommen wir zur absoluten Primetime nach Basel. Da hängen wir sicher schön im Berufsverkehr.


----------



## ratte (10. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tessin
> was wollt ihr denn fahren ????
> Bis mitte Okt. sind die Lifte noch offen, dann ist Schicht im Schacht
> zum Jagen ...... die schiessen auf alles was sich bewegt


Was? Wenig rauf, gaanz viel runter.
Lenzerheide/Chur etc. käme z.B. in Frage.
Alternative wäre noch Bozen/Meran, habe da nette Tourvorschläge bekommen, allerdings bisher keine Informationen über den Liftbetrieb (Edit: erste Infos gefunden).
Tessin? Hmm, gibbet da auch was ohne unfreiwillige 200 Meter Drops. Will ja nicht den Hopi nachahmen. 

Wir sind wahrscheinlich So in BF.


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2009)

Alta Rezia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMkdMeQ8VfA"]YouTube - Alta Rezia Freeride with Hans & Frischi[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sSy_rFLwGA&feature=fvw"]YouTube - mountain bike livigno alta rezia part 2[/ame]

und die Gegend um den Bernina


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2009)

Hatten wir nicht darüber mal gesprochen 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ82aUKXW0Y&feature=related"]YouTube - Beste deutsche Mountainbikerin^^[/ame]


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2009)

Es gibt noch mehr 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFv67YIuTOs&feature=related"]YouTube - VIRTUOUS - Alta Rezia Segment[/ame]

Ich komm euch auch besuchen 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e4y3pQeIkQ&feature=related"]YouTube - Trailhunter in Alta Rezia[/ame]

Jetzt ist aber gut


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. September 2009)

Sowas, jetzt hat sich der schöne Plan geändert. Ich habe mich soo auf die Berge gefreut. Und nun muss ich schon wieder nach Finale. In 3 Stunden geht's los.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hatten wir nicht darüber mal gesprochen
> 
> YouTube - Beste deutsche Mountainbikerin^^



wie geil ist das denn???!!!!


----------



## ratte (10. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt ist aber gut


Genau, die Bahnen in der Gegend fahren nämlich großteils nur bis mitte Septmeber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sowas, jetzt hat sich der schöne Plan geändert. Ich habe mich soo auf die Berge gefreut. Und nun muss ich schon wieder nach Finale. In 3 Stunden geht's los.



ihr seid ja krass...viel spass, passt auf euch auf


----------



## xtccc (10. September 2009)

wie? der uwe fährt ne mit ?

...viel spass in "Ersatz-Leogang" und dass die knochen&material heile bleiben!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. September 2009)

Und denkt an mich....ich brauche richtig geile Bilder für die Website 
Wenn ihr wieder zurück seid, dann müssen wir uns mal auf eine kleine Plauderstunde mit viel Bier zusammen setzen. Oder XTCCC was meinst du??? 
Viel Spaß euch allen und kommt heil wieder.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## xtccc (10. September 2009)

bei dingen die mit bier zu tun haben, bin i dabei !


----------



## Zilli (10. September 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sowas, jetzt hat sich der schöne Plan geändert. Ich habe mich soo auf die Berge gefreut. Und nun muss ich schon wieder nach Finale. In 3 Stunden geht's los.


Viel Schbass Euch, man sieht sich evtl. noch (?)

*1 x*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. September 2009)

Was sollen wir denn machen? Im Osten ist bescheidenes Wetter avisiert, im Westen fahren keine Lifte mehr. 
Finale hat gutes Wetter und eine bewährte Shuttleinfrastruktur.

@Zilli - Wir haben die Bude erst mal bis Mitte der Woche, wie der Rückweg verläuft, ... Halten wir's nach des Kaisers Motto.

Bis dahin habe ich erst mal Angst um mein Zwerchfell.

Stellt schon mal das Bier kalt, der Countdown für den nächsten Freibeuter, ääh.., -reiter-Stammtisch läuft bereits.


----------



## Zilli (10. September 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Zilli - Wir haben die Bude erst mal bis Mitte der Woche, wie der Rückweg verläuft, ... Halten wir's nach des Kaisers Motto.


Na, do schaun mer mol


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2009)

*1*
​


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2009)

verfahr dich net  wünsche dir viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (11. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *1*
> ​



 neidisch bin...


----------



## maverick65 (11. September 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Und denkt an mich....ich brauche richtig geile Bilder für die Website
> 
> Viel Spaß euch allen und kommt heil wieder.
> 
> ...



Willst/brauchst du noch welche von Winterberg? Ich werde ab Sonntag mal mein Glück versuchen, drückt uns die Daumen das es nicht zur Schlammschlacht wird. Wäre schade um die frisch reparierte Cam. 

Allen Anderen viel Spaß, wo auch immer ihr hin wollt, lasst die Knochen heile. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. September 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Willst/brauchst du noch welche von Winterberg? Ich werde ab Sonntag mal mein Glück versuchen, drückt uns die Daumen das es nicht zur Schlammschlacht wird. Wäre schade um die frisch reparierte Cam.
> 
> Allen Anderen viel Spaß, wo auch immer ihr hin wollt, lasst die Knochen heile.
> 
> Gruß Mav



Das wäre super...schick doch bitte an [email protected] wenn du die Bilder hast.
Danke schonmal und viel Spaß in WB.
Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Zilli (11. September 2009)

*

 0 *Null Nada Zero ferdisch mit A***** ...... und Tschüss​

@Uwe: Du hast doch wohl nicht mit dem Spezi gehopst


----------



## schu2000 (11. September 2009)

Viel Spaß allen Bikeurlaubern!!! Haut rein!


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2009)

die finalisten sind gut angekommen und haben heut nach ne ner durchfahrenen nacht, nen faulen am pool gemacht....30 grad und sonnenschein haben sie gemeldet

...noch 6 stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (12. September 2009)

da ich dieses jahr aussetzen mußte: grüßt mir die trails, die waren im letzten jahr das beste was ich bisher gefahren bin.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2009)

...ab gehts in die hohen berge


----------



## Hopi (12. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...ab gehts in die hohen berge



was willst Du denn um die Zeit schon am Feldberg


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> was willst Du denn um die Zeit schon am Feldberg



Sonnenaufgangsride? 

Aber da würde ich aus persönlicher Erfahung den Altkönig vorziehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. September 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> *Sonnenaufgangsride? *Aber da würde ich aus persönlicher Erfahung den Altkönig vorziehen



falsches Forum


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2009)

Hoffentlich wird dem Lugxx nicht kalt  in der CH geht die Schneefallgrenze die Woche auf 1800 m runter 

Achja Hopi, hier noch ein Filmchen von der Strecke in Chur, über die wir mit der Gondel sind 
http://www.mountainbiker.ch/movie/downhill-schweizermeisterschaft-2009/ZD00Mw.html


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. September 2009)

Hier ein kurzes lebenszeichen von den finaletouristen. 
Bisher alles bestens! Wetter etwas zu heiß, doch an der NATO Base weht ein frischer Wind. Nach einem Tag selfshuttleservice, gestern mit Finale freeride unterwegs gewesen. Keine Schäden an Material und Körper. Heute verdienter Ruhetag. 
Grüße an alle Fr in der Heimat. Rocky, Bruder und meinereiner.


----------



## Hopi (14. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird dem Lugxx nicht kalt  in der CH geht die Schneefallgrenze die Woche auf 1800 m runter
> 
> Achja Hopi, hier noch ein Filmchen von der Strecke in Chur, über die wir mit der Gondel sind
> http://www.mountainbiker.ch/movie/downhill-schweizermeisterschaft-2009/ZD00Mw.html



Chur machen wir in nächsten Jahr  dann haben wir auch mehr Zeit 
Jetzt geht es am WE erst mal nach Wildbad, etwas in den Steinen spielen.


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2009)

viel schaspass

Ich gehe dann bald mal im Luberon spielen


----------



## Hopi (14. September 2009)

tut euch nicht weh  Du weißt ja, Berge sind gefährlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2009)

naja das sind ja keine Berge 

Aber ich glaube ich nehme das Bike mit, lasse es aber im Auto und lege mich 1 Woche an den Pool


----------



## Hopi (14. September 2009)

So so, Pool  dann vergess aber deine Sonnenbrille nicht


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2009)

und den Bikini


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich gehe dann bald mal im Luberon spielen



 Ganau - Ich  jetzt schon 



mzaskar schrieb:


> naja das sind ja keine Berge
> 
> Hihi - Du wirst Dich noch wundern






mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube ich nehme das Bike mit, lasse es aber im Auto und lege mich 1 Woche an den Pool



Nix da - Da wird sich gequält 



Hopi schrieb:


> So so, Pool  dann vergess aber deine Sonnenbrille nicht



... und die Sonnencreme



mzaskar schrieb:


> und den Bikini



Der güldene String reicht auch


----------



## Maggo (14. September 2009)

achso:

zum geburtstag viel glück, zum geburtstag viel glück, zum geburtstag lieber zilllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, zum geburtstag viel glück!

alles gute und nen schönen tach, für das zweite sorgen die anderen bestimmt....!


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2009)

oh Der Carsten 










Die allerbesten Wünsche Zilli


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> So so, Pool  dann vergess aber deine Sonnenbrille nicht



Es heißt VERGISS!


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. September 2009)

Herzliche Glückwünsche auch aus Finale!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. September 2009)

Alles gute carsten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. September 2009)

auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche...lass dich ordentlich feiern 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2009)

lass krachen Zilli


----------



## maverick65 (14. September 2009)

Glückwunsch auch von uns: auf die nächsten 35 Jahre    ! Prost


----------



## Kulminator (14. September 2009)

schliess mich den Vor-Postern an ...  

Alles Gute ....


----------



## maverick65 (14. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Keine Schäden an Material und Körper.


 
Was man von "uns" leider nicht behaupten kann. Die Wettervorhersage wahr ja eh nicht berauschend und wir wollten die Tour schon abblasen. Haben wir aber nicht ! Die Strecke war am Sonntag eigentlich relativ trocken, bissi Nebel, bissi Nieselregen, bissi Wind und alles im Wechsel. Auf der Freeride und Funride warm gefahren, die DH mal runtergelullert (von wegen 1 Jahr nicht mehr da gewesen = erst mal gucken), nochmal die DH und die Knipse mitgenommen. Da ich mit dem teuren Zeugs aber nix riskieren wollte bin ich vor dem 2. Steinfeld ausgestiegen, zur Funride rübergeschoben. MissQuax noch den Rest der DH gefahren und dann sollte sie auf die Funride kommen. 

Warten... warten... warten.. Hm... wo bleibt sie denn? 

Dann kam irgend so ein Typ und sagte: "Deine Freundin liegt mit gebrochenem Arm bissi weiter oben.". Ups. Hat ein bischen gedauert bis ich die Strecke hochgeschoben habe. Und da saß (zum Glück) sie mal wieder. Heftig autsch´n im Schulterbereich. Wollte sich nicht mehr bewegen, nicht mehr aufstehen.

Dann das übliche Tamtam: Streckenposten kam, Sani + Doc gerufen, Strecke gesperrt (sie saß schon ziemlich ungünstig). Mann, hat das diesmal lange gedauert. Als der Doc dann endlich kam, hat er sie gleich mal abgeschossen (heftiges Zeugs von wegen Schmerzmittel intravenös). Auf eine Trage und ab zum Auto, ins Krankenhaus.

Ende vom Lied: ausgekugelte Schulter und abgesplitterter Oberarmknochen. Wird sich morgen oder übermorgen entscheiden ob der Splitter angetackert werden muß oder das Ding ohne große Einschränkungen und in der richtigen Lage ist um alleine wieder dran zu wachsen.

Heute, heme beim auspacken der dreckigen Sachen hat sie erst einmal gesehen, das ihr Lieblingsshirt von einer Schere völlig zerstört wurde, ebenso ihr Panzer. So ist sie: am liebsten morgen gleich wieder auf´s Rad. Aber ohne Safety-Jacket, ohne ihr Lieblingsshirt  ? 

Eigentlich sind wir zum fahren und Bilder machen dahin. 1-2 halbwegs gute Bilder sind entstanden. Allerdings auch solche, die nicht gewollt waren, die nicht von mir sind: 

MissQuax Schulter noch ausgekugelt







Nach dem wieder Einränken












Gruß Mav (heute ohne winken)


----------



## MissQuax (14. September 2009)

Mav ist mal wieder äußerst mitteilungsfreudig, dabei ist's diesmal gar nicht so wild. Habe mich doch extrem verbessert: nur 3 Stunden Krankenhausaufenthalt (statt letztes Jahr 2 Wochen) und nur 1 Knochenbruchstelle (statt 10 in 2008)!  

Beim nächsten Sturz sind es dann nur noch blaue Flecken ... 


*@ Zilli: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, alles Liebe und Gute und stets unfallfreie Rides! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecht (14. September 2009)

@ zilli unbekannterweise auch von mir alles gute und immer zur richtigen Zeit ordentlich grip.

@missquax Hut ab ich wäre wahrscheinlich gestorben vor Schmerzen und würd mir jetzt ein xc Bike kaufen und du denkst schon an den nächsten ride ;-)


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2009)

das sind nicht die Bilde die man sehen möchte 

Gute Besserung  

Aber es ist wirkliche eine Verbesserung


----------



## maverick65 (14. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das sind nicht die Bilde die man sehen möchte


 

Ok ok, zumindest EIN halbwegs gescheites Bild ist von ihr entstanden. 
(Noch nicht wirklich fertig bearbeitet. Will noch bissi mit der Belichtung spielen, leider keine RAW-Datei.):






Ausrede für dieses falsch belichtete Bild: mal wieder schlechtes Licht, trübes/graues Wetter, Gegenlicht, ein SlaveBlitz bei dem ich alles "zu Fuß" einstellun muß und meine noch geringen Kenntnisse der Materie. Mal sehen ob ich mit meinen Bildbearbeitungsprogrammnen noch was rausholen kann. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Meister Alex (15. September 2009)

Gude,
erstmal alles Gute zum Geburtstag an den Zilli auch von mir!
Und nun noch gute Besserung an Mrs Quax!! Auch wenn auf dem Bild steht "nicht für diagnostische Zwecke geeignet" wage ich mal die Diagnose, dass der Splitter mit zwei Spax gefixt werden wird. Aber einen fachkundigen Rat wirst du erst in der Klinik deines Vertrauens erhalten! Das andere Foto von dir auf dem Rad gefällt mir wesentlich besser, so wie ich dich kenne gibts nächstes Jahr wieder ein paar davon
Noch mal alles Gute und meldet euch mal wenn ihr näheres wisst.
Gruß:
Meister Alex, der seit Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Fully saß....


----------



## Hopi (15. September 2009)

Oh man ihr beiden, was macht ihr denn schon wieder? Euch kann man aber auch keine 2 Mal in den Bikepark lassen. Alles gute an unsere Bruchpilotin, hoffentlich  bist Du schnell wieder auf dem Damm. Ihr sollte die Sauerland Gegend meiden, die Orte mit W bringen euch einfach kein Glück 

Jetzt hoffen wir mal das Du schnell wieder auf die Beine kommst


----------



## Angsthase 62 (15. September 2009)

@MissQuax und maverick65

Also euch zwei kann man ja bald nicht mehr alleine loslassen, zumindest nicht nach Winterberg. Wollte doch mal mit euch dahin was ich mir jetzt doch glaub ich überlegen werde

Ne, Spaß beiseite - gute Besserung an Miss Quax.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. September 2009)

@ Petra: Eieiei. Schon wieder aua gemacht. 
Die besten genesungswünsche aus fl.


----------



## Kulminator (15. September 2009)

@ Petra: au weia ... und gute Besserung


----------



## ratte (15. September 2009)

@Petra
Eieiei, was machst Du den schon wieder?
Das langt aber noch jetzt wirklich mal.
Gute Besserung und für die Zukunft nur noch eine Hand voll blaue Flecken.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. September 2009)

gute Besserung Petra! Was machst du auch so Sachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. September 2009)

Auch von mir gute Besserung an dich! Ich hoffe die Schmerzen sind nicht zu stark bzw. du hast die richtigen Mittelchen gegen Schmerzen ;-)
Gruß,
Marco


----------



## MissQuax (16. September 2009)

Ganz herzlichen Dank für alle guten Wünsche zur Genesung! 

War heute in der BGU Ffm. zur Untersuchung / Begutachtung des "Schadens" / Beratung über die weitere Behandlung.

Habe wiedermal "meine Sache gründlich gemacht" : der Abriss eines Teiles des Oberarmkopfes (Tuberculum majus) war so heftig, daß eine Herstellung der Schulterfunktion ohne OP unmöglich ist. Also rücke ich am kommenden Montag ein um mich vertrauensvoll in die Hände der Chirurgen zu begeben.

Wird auch diesmal wieder eine langwierige Angelegenheit, werde wohl mindestens 4 bis 5 Monate nicht biken können. Hoffe aber bis zum Beginn der Saison 2010 wieder vollkommen hergestellt zu sein. Und da ja "nur" der Arm betroffen ist, kann ich wenigstens im Studio auf dem Ergometer dafür sorgen, daß sobald der Arm wieder mitspielt, auch die nötige Fitness fürs Freeriden noch vorhanden ist. 

Mav kann ja zwischendurch mal berichten, wie es in der BGU gelaufen ist ("Operation geglückt, Patient tot! ).

LG, MissQuax


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. September 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ganz herzlichen Dank für alle guten Wünsche zur Genesung!
> 
> War heute in der BGU Ffm. zur Untersuchung / Begutachtung des "Schadens" / Beratung über die weitere Behandlung.
> 
> ...



Oh man, das tut mir echt Leid!!!! 
Ich drücke dir für die OP schon mal die Daumen....und im nächsten Jahr wird alles besser 

Gruß,
HR


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. September 2009)

Vor einer derartigen Schulter-OP würde ich dringend empfehlen, wenn eben möglich, die absolute Koryphäe für Schultern in ganz Deutschland Prof. Habermeyer in Heidelberg zu konsultieren.

Meine bessere Hälfte hat bei ihrem Sturz im Dezember 2007 einen ähnlichen Bruch erlitten. Diese OPs sind nicht gerade unkompliziert, wie uns damals von einer befreundeten Orthopädin und ihrem Mann, der früher selbst Unfallchirurg war und diese Art von Brüchen operiert hat, gesagt wurde. Sie haben uns auch einen Besuch bei Prof. Habermeyer dringend empfohlen!

Ansonsten gute Besserung


----------



## dschugaschwili (16. September 2009)

muss es nicht heissen- "wen eben möglich"

oder kann kollege fürst eine zeitnahe audienz beim wunderheiler vermitteln?

ach ja, unsereiner ist wieder im lande. der stiefel ist heute teilweise voll wasser gelaufen- ein sinnvolles verweilen zum zwecke der körperstählung und 
-bräunung schien aussichtslos. hat freitag jemand bock auf wibe?


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2009)

Gute Besserung Frau Quax


----------



## maverick65 (16. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hat freitag jemand bock auf wibe?




ja hier ich


----------



## xtccc (17. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ....hat freitag jemand bock auf wibe?




welcome back! am sonntag BF und am Montag nach WB !


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hat freitag jemand bock auf wibe?



Finale -> Wibe ohhohoho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecht (17. September 2009)

morgen frei Taunus ?!


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. September 2009)

morsche.
nach einer bescheidenen, fast schlaflosen nacht muss ich leider entgegen meiner gestrigen ankündigung auf die freitägliche fahrt nach wibe verzichten. werde gezwungener massen heute einen kassenarzt aufsuchen...


----------



## schu2000 (17. September 2009)

@MissQuax: ohje  das selbe is nem Kollegen von mir am Sonntag bei einem gemeinsamen kleinen Ausflug nach Osternohe auch passiert - ebenfalls mit Abriss des Tuber-Dingens...allerdings bleibt ihm nach aktuellem Stand eine OP erspart.
Gute Besserung und auf dass es schnell wieder aufwärts geht!!


----------



## Hopi (17. September 2009)

Moin Schu, was macht die Hand  
Das mit deinem Kumpel ist wohl auch dumm gelaufen, aber schau mal in den Eisbären-thread, da hat sich  eine am Anfang ihres Urlaubes gelegt, sie hat so ziemlich genau das gleiche was ich vor 2 Jahren hatte (Nase/Handgelenk). 
Ja der Sport ist gefährlich


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> morsche.
> nach einer bescheidenen, fast schlaflosen nacht muss ich leider entgegen meiner gestrigen ankündigung auf die freitägliche fahrt nach wibe verzichten. werde gezwungener massen heute einen kassenarzt aufsuchen...



Na dann mal gute Besserung.
Kannst dich ja mal melden, ggf. am Sa. Bf?


----------



## schu2000 (17. September 2009)

hey hopi, meine hand is wieder zu hmm ich sag mal 95+% ok. musste aber nach nem 2. bruch dann doch auch operiert werden  biken geht längst wieder (war ende juli in pds), hinfallen auch (belastungsprobe erstes mal bad wildbad vor drei wochen, bin ein paar mal ordentlich draufgefallen, tat zwar dann ein bisschen weh, aber ging recht schnell wieder). beweglichkeit is immer noch ein bisschen eingeschränkt, aber alles in allem passts! jetzt müsst ich bloß die sperre ausm kopf wieder rauskriegen  aber ich arbeite dran!
wie isset bei Dir?
sieht man sich in bf zum gaudi-renn-wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. September 2009)

Na klar sieht man sich in BF 

Meine Hand mhmmmmm ja wie soll ich sagen, ich weiß es nicht, eigentlich war alles bestens bis ich in den Alpen über die Trailkante ging und mich an dem ersten festhielt was an mir vorbeiflog.
Jetzt geht es zwar wieder ganz gut, aber ich traue dem Frieden noch nicht so wirklich  also das Rennen mache ich noch mit und dann gehe ich mal die Hand nachschauen lassen.

Ich habe gesehen das Du dir ein neues Bike geholt hast! Sehr schön das Giant 
Wir haben auch gerade neu bestellt, die werden aber wohl noch einige Zeit brauchen bis sie kommen. Bis dahin bleiben wir Team - Bullit


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. September 2009)

@hopi: was hat sie sich denn rausgelassen? driver8 oder das v-10?

interessiert, tom.


----------



## Hopi (17. September 2009)

V10 und Mondraker Summum wer mit welchem besser fahren kann wird sich dann noch zeigen.


----------



## schu2000 (17. September 2009)

ha sehr schön, dann lernt man sich ja endlich mal persönlich kennen!

ich glaub ich geh nach der saison auch nochmal zur genaueren inspektion in die werkstatt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hab mir in letzter zeit ein paar wehwehchen geholt die irgendwie nicht mehr so recht weggehen. aber fahren geht, also wird jetzt die paar wochen noch spaß gehabt!

hehe, das glory hab ich mir schon im januar geholt, eine woche bevor ich mir das kahnbein gebrochen hab (den sturz der zum bruch führte hatte ich aber auf meinem marin)...
aber n bullit is ja auch was schönes! gibts von sc überhaupt irgendwelche bikes die nicht schön sind!?  was gibtsn neues?

edit: oh v10!!   oh mondraker sunday äääähm summum


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. September 2009)

gibts das summum schon im handel? wenn du infos hast, meinereiner ist sehr interessiert...
allerdings bezweifle ich, dass der leichte rahmen meine crashs in fl schadlos überstanden hätte.


----------



## Hopi (17. September 2009)

nein das Summum kommt erst ende Oktober in den Versand an die Händler, ich gehe also mal eher von November / Dezember aus. Sollte ja eh etwas für die langen Winterabende sein  
Und zum Thema Stabilität hört man bis jetzt nix negatives vom Prototyp, also lassen wir uns mal überraschen.  Der Preis ist zumindest für einen DH Rahmen nicht so teuer 2460,- der Rahmen, da legt man bei Lap. Int. SC. doch etwas mehr auf den Tisch.


----------



## maverick65 (17. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> morsche.
> nach einer bescheidenen, fast schlaflosen nacht muss ich leider entgegen meiner gestrigen ankündigung auf die freitägliche fahrt nach wibe verzichten. werde gezwungener massen heute einen kassenarzt aufsuchen...




ach menno... gibt hier nur noch invaliden??!!

gute besserung auch allen anderen mit blessuren. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hopi (17. September 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> ach menno... gibt hier nur noch invaliden??!!



nein, wir sind noch ganz, glaube ich zumindest  Samstag wollen wir aber nach Wildbad  also frag das doch nächste Woche noch mal


----------



## schu2000 (17. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Samstag wollen wir aber nach Wildbad



oh...wildbad...bei meinem ersten besuch dort vor ein paar wochen (siehe oben) hab ich mich gefragt, ob ich das richtige hobby hab  is ja wirklich übel dort. aber egal, die zweifel waren irgendwann danach wieder vorbei, wildbad wird mich irgendwann schon wieder sehen  gute fahrt dort!


----------



## Hopi (17. September 2009)

was war denn so schlimm da? Ich war noch nicht dort, Sabine war mit einigen Bekannten dort, kam aber nicht wirklich zum fahren. Der Grund war, dass sich der erste bei der Streckenbesichtigung die Kreuzbänder zerschossen hat  Im Stand umgefallen und nicht aus den Klickpedal gekommen.  Was ein Glück will ich nicht stehen und habe Plattformpedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (17. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> was war denn so schlimm da?



Die vielen Steine!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ich bin ja vom Ochsenkopf schon ein bisschen was gewohnt, da liegen ja auch einige Brocken rum, aber Wildbad...  beim ersten Mal ist das echt ein Schock (für mich zumindest)...


----------



## Hopi (17. September 2009)

Dann warte mal bis Du das Steinfeld in BF siehst  das ist zwar kurz aber bis jetzt hat es noch so keiner richtig geschafft. Der einzige der es im Renntempo fuhr hat sich beide Reifen zerstört (und ich meine Reifen)


----------



## maverick65 (17. September 2009)

Das 2. "halbwegs Gute" war ich noch schuldig. 











`ne kleine Fleißarbeit

Gruß Mav


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. September 2009)

@MQ - gute Besserung. 

Mav, deine Bilder werden immer besser. Macht echt Spaß sich das anzusehen.


----------



## ratte (17. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dann warte mal bis Du das Steinfeld in BF siehst


Wir sprechen uns nochmal Samstag in Wildbad. 
BF ist zwar klein und gemein, aber ich habe da noch so ein paar Kiesel in Erinnerung...


----------



## pecht (18. September 2009)

Guten Morgen FREItag. bis jetzt alles Spitze. Dank dem freundlichen Operator des 57ers bin gleich on Top of the Taunus. Mal sehn was der Tag so bringt.
einen schönen Tag für alle

Gruß Pecht


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. September 2009)

@pecht: gut gemacht! hau rein- so du alleine unterwegs bist- bitte ohne grenzbereichslotungen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. September 2009)

Hat jemand Lust auf Bf. morgen?


----------



## Hopi (18. September 2009)

Am Sonntag! Morgen geht es nach Wildbad (mal etwas wildes erleben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (18. September 2009)

ich bin leider noch nicht fit...


----------



## xtccc (18. September 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf Bf. morgen?



sonntag...mit dem HR1!


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. September 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> sonntag...mit dem HR1!



Sonntag kann ich nicht.


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich bin leider noch nicht fit...



Dann mal gute Besserung.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. September 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Sonntag kann ich nicht.



Schade...
Samstag hab ich leider keine Zeit, wir bekommen Besuch.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## maverick65 (18. September 2009)

Am Sonntag fahren wir nach DirtVille (Eltville), da wird bissi was los sein. Ohne Räder, bissi mit der Knipse ohne Highspeedgedöns rein in RAW was machen. Ablenkung und so. Mo ist die OP im Kalender...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (19. September 2009)

bohhhhh ist Wildbad geil  scheiß auf Winterberg


----------



## Lucafabian (19. September 2009)

wieder zurück...


----------



## Hopi (19. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wieder zurück...



ist das alles an Bilder?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ist das alles an Bilder?



nein, es gibt noch mehr...hab aber nicht alle

hier noch ein paar


----------



## Lucafabian (19. September 2009)

und noch ein vom nils:


----------



## Maggo (19. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...hab aber nicht alle...........



das wissen wir ja. und wie wars im urlaub?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. September 2009)

schön wars...

das wetter hätte natürlich besser sein können. einhellige meinung der einheimischen, die schlechteste woche in diesem sommer 
bis einschließlich dienstag wars immer ein schönes gemisch aus sonne, bedeckt und regen...mittwoch wars morgens wars o.k. und wir haben beschlossen einen der gipfel mit dem bike zu bezwingen, 15 min bevor wir oben waren hats dann angfangen zu schütten, nur regen kein gewitter....natürlich sind wir trotzdem hoch 
die letzten zwei tage war das wetter besser. gestern sind wir von pfelders übers sponserjoch ins dorf tirol getourt...beim aufstieg mußten wir 50% tragen/schieben


....mehr wenn ich die bilder hab


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wieder zurück...



zilli kommt ja megacool rüber!


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> bohhhhh ist Wildbad geil  scheiß auf Winterberg



wie geil ist es denn? hab bisher noch nichts bemerkenswertes gehört...

ich werde gleich mal bilder gugeln! die netzseite gibt ja soviel info nicht her.


----------



## Zilli (20. September 2009)

@all: Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche 

Hier noch ein paar Pics/Video's aus Südtirol:
Zilli + Lugxx hinter Videgg




Lugxx + Zilli an der Mittager Hütte (Meran 2000)




Lugxx + Zilli im 2er Weg (Meran 2000)




Lugxx hinterm Spronser Joch




im 3er Weg (Meran 2000)




Hier noch ein paar "bewegte" Szenen bzw. Äkschn:
Nils + Lugxx am 3er
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_BEQzo9WZM"]YouTube - Nils + Uwe 3er[/ame]

Lugxx am 3er
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx3mXzVzVFw"]YouTube - Lugxx 3er[/ame]

Lugxx am 3er (Foxgabel-Tester )
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzyqHYyG7Ew"]YouTube - Lugxx Foxgabel Tester[/ame]

Lugxx am Windspitz (oberhalb Meran 2000)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9l6gZCtgqVw"]YouTube - Lugxx Windspitz[/ame]



mzaskar schrieb:


> lass krachen Zilli


und wie :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-H01gLz5mEE"]YouTube - Zilli Wiesn Probe2[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (20. September 2009)

MissQuax schrieb:


> ....
> Beim nächsten Sturz sind es dann nur noch blaue Flecken ...
> ...


Na holla die Waldfee, gute Besserung auch von mir. Um noch nicht mal blaue Flecken zu bekommen, kannst Du ja das letzte Video oben studieren  ... (war zum Glück nur SlowMotion-Geschwindigkeit)


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. September 2009)

Schöne Bilder habt ihr da gemacht...sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## maverick65 (20. September 2009)

Yep sehr schön Bilder und Video


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. September 2009)

und? wie wars denn nun heute bzw. gestern in bf, eltville und wildbad? warum so maulfaul? 
die devise sei: tue schönes und berichte darüber. gerne auch mit bildmaterial.


----------



## Zilli (20. September 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Yep sehr schön Bilder und Video


Nur zur Klarheit; Video 3+4 und einige Bilder sind vom Nils,
der hier noch ein bissi unterrepräsentiert ist :





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyqKwMXI0ok"]YouTube - Nils nach Sponserjoch[/ame]


----------



## Lucafabian (20. September 2009)

spronser joch!


----------



## maverick65 (20. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> und? wie wars denn nun heute bzw. gestern in  eltville? warum so maulfaul?
> die devise sei: tue schönes und berichte darüber. gerne auch mit bildmaterial.



Mal was anderes . Ich bin ja nicht so das Hüpfkänguru aber schon klasse anzusehen was die Jungs mit ihrem Rädern machen:






Mehr davon in meinem Album, ich will hier nicht mehr posten weil ja kein "uns Bekannter" zu sehen ist. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## schu2000 (20. September 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Lugxx am 3er (Foxgabel-Tester )



 wie geil!!!!


----------



## ratte (20. September 2009)

BF war heute schön und schön voll, dann schön nass und anschließend schön leer und schön glitschig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (20. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> spronser joch!


Stimmt (erld.)


----------



## schu2000 (20. September 2009)

an die bf-teilnehmer am 2./3./4.10.: kennt jemand in der nähe ne brauchbare unterkunft? idealerweise so nah dran, dass man nach ein paar bierchen noch problemlos hinkommt  bzw. wie schauts denn dort aus mit zelten? ich schau grad ob nicht jemand im bekanntenkreis ein kleines zelt hat. gibts da ne möglichkeit sich zu duschen, zu waschen usw.?


----------



## pecht (20. September 2009)

hi dudes,

kurze frage zu meinem neuen projekt: wer kennt diesen rahmen, baujahr?


----------



## maverick65 (21. September 2009)

Derf ich nochmal nerven??!! Gestern habe ich die Knipse mit Video-Slowmo getestet. Voll-Format taugt nix (Movie-JPEG) Zeitlupe geht so...

http://www.youtube.com/user/FreireiterMav#play/all/uploads-all/0/_o0kBJ0d2rU


Jetzt liegt sie gerade unter´m Messer.

Gruß Mav


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. September 2009)

gut gemacht! tja die exilim ex... ich bin noch am hinundherüberlegen wegen der anschaffung der kleineren schwester (fc 100).

schöne grüsse an petra!


----------



## Hopi (21. September 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> an die bf-teilnehmer am 2./3./4.10.: kennt jemand in der nähe ne brauchbare unterkunft? idealerweise so nah dran, dass man nach ein paar bierchen noch problemlos hinkommt  bzw. wie schauts denn dort aus mit zelten? ich schau grad ob nicht jemand im bekanntenkreis ein kleines zelt hat. gibts da ne möglichkeit sich zu duschen, zu waschen usw.?





Moin Schu, Duschen ist noch nicht klar! Die verhandeln noch mit der Stadt wegen der Öffnung der Turnhalle. Aber wie gesagt VERHANDELN, ist also noch nicht sicher.
Pension am Walde ist direkt neben dem Park http://www.pension-am-walde.de/ sind wohl auch schon einige die sich dort einmieten. Wir werden nur 3 und 4 da sein und abends immer heimfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecht (21. September 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Derf ich nochmal nerven??!! Gestern habe ich die Knipse mit Video-Slowmo getestet. Voll-Format taugt nix (Movie-JPEG) Zeitlupe geht so...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/FreireiterMav#play/all/uploads-all/0/_o0kBJ0d2rU
> 
> ...



cool gefällt mir. was haste denn jetzt fürne knippse?


----------



## schu2000 (21. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin Schu, Duschen ist noch nicht klar! Die verhandeln noch mit der Stadt wegen der Öffnung der Turnhalle. Aber wie gesagt VERHANDELN, ist also noch nicht sicher.
> Pension am Walde ist direkt neben dem Park http://www.pension-am-walde.de/ sind wohl auch schon einige die sich dort einmieten. Wir werden nur 3 und 4 da sein und abends immer heimfahren.



Danke für den Tipp! Bei dem Preis der Pension hoff ich dann aber lieber auf die Duschen und übernachte dann im Auto oder so...in Wildbad hatten wir für 90 Eu 2 Ü mit HP inklusive 2-Tages-Karte...


----------



## maverick65 (21. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> gut gemacht! tja die exilim ex... ich bin noch am hinundherüberlegen wegen der anschaffung der kleineren schwester (fc 100).
> 
> schöne grüsse an petra!




Grüße an Petra werde ich natürlich sofort übermittelt, sie freut sich über jedes Wort, über jeden Text im Forum.

Die EXILIM fx kannst du vergessen! Was willst du damit, was erwartest du von ihr? Die Von-und-zu-schlag-mich-tot-bilder-frequenz ist nur ein ZahlenTiger, das Objektiv ist einfach sch..., selbst meine, mit größerem Obkjektiv (Eingangsdurchmesser) ist am Ende wenn du die heftig-bildwiederholung nutzen willst. Von knapp 1000 Bilder und externem Blitz letzten Sonntag sind keine 10 brauchbare übrig geblieben (ok ok ich muß noch viel üben). 
Hopi hatte mal einen guten Spruch gebracht/zitiert: "Knipsen ist nicht nur draufhalten." Für  DIE Kohle kaur dir lieber eine v-cam ohne Kabel und du hast mehr davon.


----------



## Hopi (21. September 2009)

Mav, von uns auch viele Grüße an deine Frau! Wir hoffen es ist alles gut verlaufen. 

Mein Spruch war "fotografieren ist mehr als drauf drücken"


----------



## NiGra 69 (21. September 2009)

Hey Zusammen,
Premiere - stelle auch mal ein paar Meran Bilder ein :
















Gruss von Nils


----------



## Zilli (21. September 2009)

kaum reingestellt, gibbet zum 3. Bild ne Anfrage nach höherer Auflösung  ... (siehe Kommentare)


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. September 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> kaum reingestellt, gibbet zum 3. Bild ne Anfrage nach höherer Auflösung  ... (siehe Kommentare)



Das dritte Bild ist aber mal richtig geil!!! Man könnte meinen das es dort ziemlich steil war 
Gruß,
Marco


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. September 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das dritte Bild ist aber mal richtig geil!!! Man könnte meinen das es dort ziemlich steil war
> Gruß,
> Marco



Das täuscht, wenn's steil wird schiebt der Lugxx.........


----------



## Hopi (21. September 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das täuscht, wenn's steil wird schiebt der Luxx.........



auch der Luxx kann sich weiterentwickeln


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das täuscht, wenn's steil wird schiebt der Luxx.........



da fehlt ein g du nase und auch sonst ist der satz ganz falsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (21. September 2009)

alles wird gut. alles!


----------



## maverick65 (21. September 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> wenn's steil wird schiebt der Lugxx.........




Meinst du jetzt hoch oder runter?!!


----------



## Zilli (21. September 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das täuscht, wenn's steil wird schiebt der Lugxx.........


Du hast uns ertappt ... wir hatten den See extra ein bissi angehoben, damit's steiler ausschaut


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. September 2009)

Was ihr alles könnt.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2009)

das wetter war wie in belgien


----------



## Hopi (21. September 2009)

Wenn es scharf wäre, wäre es ein klasse Bild


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wenn es scharf wäre, wäre es ein klasse Bild



für uns laien ists doch schon ganz gut, die kiste hat halt falsch focusiert...



...wir wollen dir und dem sättigungsfanatischem bannockburn ja auch keine konkurenz machen


----------



## Hopi (22. September 2009)

nein, auch für einen Laien ist es technisch Müll  Aber das Motiv ist schön


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. September 2009)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. September 2009)

Und ich dachte das Foto-Fachforum ist woanders  Hab ich mich wohl getäuscht...


----------



## maverick65 (22. September 2009)

Ich finde das Foto jetzt nicht sooo schlecht. 

@Hopi: würdest du bei DEM Wetter eine/deine DSLR auspacken??!! Ich sehe es als fast gelungen Schnappschuß. 

Vielleicht kann man es noch bissi bearbeiten? Kann ich mal das Orginal haben? Einen Versuch ist es wert. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## maverick65 (22. September 2009)

Ok: "ER" hat seine DSLR ausgepackt .


----------



## NiGra 69 (22. September 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das dritte Bild ist aber mal richtig geil!!! Man könnte meinen das es dort ziemlich steil war
> Gruß,
> Marco



das Bild gibt`s auch mit 2


----------



## NiGra 69 (22. September 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt hoch oder runter?!!



Hoch !!




und noch ein paar pics :







Gru? von Nils


----------



## maverick65 (22. September 2009)

NiGra 69 schrieb:


> Hoch !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok !

Ich wußte es !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (23. September 2009)

So, habe mich auch mal für Beerfelden angemeldet!


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. September 2009)

miau. 
ähm, ich auch. altersklasse männer 3, wie witzig, dass es hier doch einige starter gibt...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. September 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So, habe mich auch mal für Beerfelden angemeldet!



Sehr geil!!!! 
Ich habe auch gerade für den Freitag Urlaub eingereicht, damit wir gaaaanz früh loslegen können


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. September 2009)

xtccc muss auch zwingend mit!


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. September 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Sehr geil!!!!
> Ich habe auch gerade für den Freitag Urlaub eingereicht, damit wir gaaaanz früh loslegen können


Du startest aber in der Junioren Klasse.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. September 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du startest aber in der Junioren Klasse.



Bitte??? 
Ich starte bei den Damen  zwecks gemeinsamer Dusche und so....


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. September 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Bitte???
> Ich starte bei den Damen  zwecks gemeinsamer Dusche und so....



Denk dran das du nächstes Jahr heiraten willst! (musst)


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. September 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Denk dran das du nächstes Jahr heiraten willst! (musst)



Ja und??? Das versteh ich jetzt nicht 

Pennst du auch im WW?


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. September 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ja und??? Das versteh ich jetzt nicht
> 
> Pennst du auch im WW?



Ja!
Sag mal wo speicherst du deine Videos. Habe noch was aus Finale.


----------



## schu2000 (23. September 2009)

Darf ich bei der Anmeldung bei Verein "Freireiter" angeben?  Würd ja so gern für euch starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. September 2009)

Wir sind ja kein Verein...somit ist natürlich jedem gestattet diesen Namen zu verwenden. 
Ich finde: Je mehr Leute desto besser 
ich hab's auch angegeben.
Gruß
Marco


----------



## Lucafabian (23. September 2009)

wie geil ist das denn....verein freireiter 

werd zusehen das ich mich auch anmelde

natürlich auch in mit dem verein


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. September 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Darf ich bei der Anmeldung bei Verein "Freireiter" angeben?  Würd ja so gern für euch starten



Klar mach nur!


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie geil ist das denn....verein freireiter
> 
> werd zusehen das ich mich auch anmelde
> 
> natürlich auch in mit dem verein



Los Uwe mach hinne.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. September 2009)

bin angemeldet...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bin angemeldet...


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bin angemeldet...


----------



## maverick65 (23. September 2009)

Ach du grüne Neune, sooo viele . Da werde ich wohl meine 2. und 3. Speicherkarte einpacken müssen. Außerdem noch Kühlakkus für die Knipse, die hatte letzten Sonntag was zu meckern. Sie wollte eine Abkühlung, zuviele Blitze hintereinander, ich dachte: "och nö, nicht schon wieder was kaput !" Abkühlen lassen und gut. 
Hat noch jemand einen externen Blitz mit Fotozelle, man sagt auch Slave-Blitz dazu ? Mit einem werde ich nicht sehr weit kommen und auf die Schnelle kann und will ich keinen 2. bezahlen. Vielleicht noch 1 oder 2 kleine Stative leihweise. Bis dahin müßte ich auch meine V-Cam haben, werde also wie ein Guppi zwischen den Geräten hin- und herrennen 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Angsthase 62 (23. September 2009)

@ maverick65

was macht denn dein Frauchen nach der OP? Geht es ihr gut und hat alles repariert werden können. Schicke Ihr viele liebe Grüße.

Angsthase62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecht (23. September 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Ach du grüne Neune, sooo viele . Da werde ich wohl meine 2. und 3. Speicherkarte einpacken müssen. Außerdem noch Kühlakkus für die Knipse, die hatte letzten Sonntag was zu meckern. Sie wollte eine Abkühlung, zuviele Blitze hintereinander, ich dachte: "och nö, nicht schon wieder was kaput !" Abkühlen lassen und gut.
> Hat noch jemand einen externen Blitz mit Fotozelle, man sagt auch Slave-Blitz dazu ? Mit einem werde ich nicht sehr weit kommen und auf die Schnelle kann und will ich keinen 2. bezahlen. Vielleicht noch 1 oder 2 kleine Stative leihweise. Bis dahin müßte ich auch meine V-Cam haben, werde also wie ein Guppi zwischen den Geräten hin- und herrennen
> 
> Gruß Mav


könnte dir ein 480er ex und ein manfrotto leihweise anbieten....oder war es ein 380 oder 430???? muss mal nachschauen.


----------



## pecht (23. September 2009)

ok is ein Canon speedlite 430exII


----------



## maverick65 (23. September 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ maverick65
> 
> was macht denn dein Frauchen nach der OP?



Sie hat die OP überlebt, der Arm ist noch drann . Ok Scherz beiseite: ihr geht es den Umständen entsprechend gut, wir planen schon die Events für´s nächste Jahr .


----------



## maverick65 (23. September 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> könnte dir ein 480er ex und ein manfrotto leihweise anbieten....oder war es ein 380 oder 430???? muss mal nachschauen.




Boah hier kommen aber fette Kaliber rüber . Ich mach auch nix kaputt.


----------



## pecht (23. September 2009)

eh klar... also kann ich dir gerne leihen.allerdings is das manfrotto kein Leichtgewicht, hatte es aber auch schon beim biken dabei.


----------



## maverick65 (23. September 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> allerdings is das manfrotto kein Leichtgewicht,




Echt nicht ? 
Sowas ist auch noch auf meiner Wunschliste, allerdings ziemlich weit hinten....


Mein Rucksack mit Protektoren, Cam-Gedöns und allem was man sonst so hochschleppt reicht mir !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (24. September 2009)

@ mav: ich freue mich jedenfalls sehr darüber, einen so engagierten knipsheini am nächsten we in beerfelden zu wissen. eventuell wird meinereiner auch mal "abgeschossen". 
danke für soviel einsatz!

grüsse an petra!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2009)

ständer kann ich vielleicht noch einen mitbringen,

ähh stativ


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. September 2009)

@unsuwe: bist du an einer bequemen, beheizbaren übernachtungsmöglichkeit interesiert?
dann kannst du dich gerne in unserem rennbungalow einquartieren.


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @unsuwe: bist du an einer bequemen, beheizbaren übernachtungsmöglichkeit interesiert?
> dann kannst du dich gerne in unserem rennbungalow einquartieren.



Sei nicht so verschwenderisch mit dem Platz!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @unsuwe: bist du an einer bequemen, beheizbaren übernachtungsmöglichkeit interesiert?
> dann kannst du dich gerne in unserem rennbungalow einquartieren.


bin ich...nimm den platz gerne 



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Sei nicht so verschwenderisch mit dem Platz!


hey mal vosicht junger schnösel!


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hey mal vosicht junger schnösel!



Ich geb dir gleich "junger schnösel"


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2009)

was denn? hätte ich das kind beim namen nennen und alter sack schreiben sollen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was denn? hätte ich das kind beim namen nennen und alter sack schreiben sollen?



Wer von uns beiden hat denn den älteren Sack?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2009)

du!


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. September 2009)

Ok. Sackvergleich in Bf. Hoffentlich stehlen wir dem buckelnunnerrennen nicht die Show.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (24. September 2009)

Hier noch eine eilmeldung:

aufgrund eines reiserücktritts ergibt sich am morgigen Freitag die Möglichkeit einer mitfahrgelegenheit (ein Radler & ein bigbike) von Frankfurt nach Winterberg und zurück.
Mehr Infos per pn.


----------



## maverick65 (24. September 2009)

Nö geht nicht, werde vorraussichtlich Frauchen aus dem Krankenhaus abholen  dürfen


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. September 2009)

Sonnenschein und Winterberg.
Was will der geneigte biker mehr?


----------



## xtccc (25. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Sonnenschein und Winterberg.
> Was will der geneigte biker mehr?



könnte mir auch gefallen...war lang net mehr da


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. September 2009)

Bikeparkbesuche werden sind völlig übergewertet.

So ein Tag im gemütlichen Büro mit 'ner frischen Tasse Kaffee hat doch auch was. [clown]

Übertreib es nicht und pass auf deine alten Knochen auf.


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. September 2009)

We are bach!
Material und Knochen alles noch heile.


----------



## pecht (25. September 2009)

morgen jemand im Taunuspark ;-) unterwegs?


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2009)

buckelrennen doch ohne mich...krieg das mit der überweisung nicht bis sonntag hin


----------



## Hot Rod1 (25. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> buckelrennen doch ohne mich...krieg das mit der überweisung nicht bis sonntag hin





häää???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (25. September 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> morgen jemand im Taunuspark ;-) unterwegs?



Yep. Mit 2 Fremdlingen. Einer von beiden wahr schon vor ein paar Wochen im Taunus und war ganz begeistert 
11.00 faul mit´m Bus hoch...

Gruß Mav


----------



## pecht (25. September 2009)

ok super dann bin ich auch um 1100 am bus...wenns ok is?!


----------



## maverick65 (25. September 2009)

Wenn es nicht ok wäre, hätte ich "meinen" Termin hier nicht reingestellt .


----------



## pecht (25. September 2009)

na denn bis morgen...


----------



## maverick65 (25. September 2009)

Es wird aber eine ganz gemütliche Tour mit den bei mir üblichen Pausen in der Pampa von wegen rumgeknipse. Den Bus halb 4 wollen wir aber schon noch schaffen . 
Dieses geile Wetter  sollte man nutzen bevor wieder alles zur Matschepampe wird. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hot Rod1 (25. September 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Es wird aber eine ganz gemütliche Tour mit den bei mir üblichen Pausen in der Pampa von wegen rumgeknipse. Den Bus halb 4 wollen wir aber schon noch schaffen .
> Dieses geile Wetter  sollte man nutzen bevor wieder alles zur Matschepampe wird.
> 
> Gruß Mav



oh man und ich muss auf so eine blöde Hochzeit nach Bochum 
Euch viel Spaß und tolle Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecht (25. September 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Es wird aber eine ganz gemütliche Tour mit den bei mir üblichen Pausen in der Pampa von wegen rumgeknipse. Den Bus halb 4 wollen wir aber schon noch schaffen .
> Dieses geile Wetter  sollte man nutzen bevor wieder alles zur Matschepampe wird.
> 
> Gruß Mav



passd scho... soll ich schon mal den 430exII und das manfrotto mitbringen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> buckelrennen doch ohne mich...krieg das mit der überweisung nicht bis sonntag hin



Das sollte doch nicht das Problem sein.
Schicke doch eine Kopie der Überweisung an den Webmaster von der Anmeldebestätigung.

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2009)

scheint doch noch zu gehen, hatte ne email mit schlußtermin 27.9 bekommen
auf der seite von beerfelden steht aber 30.  also mittwoch und nicht sonntag

ich schöpfe hoffnung


----------



## maverick65 (25. September 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> passd scho... soll ich schon mal den 430exII und das manfrotto mitbringen?



Das Stativ (noch) nicht. Wer soll denn so einen Klotz hochschleppen? Den Blitz ja, wenn du ein Mini-Stativ dafür hast alla Gorilla oder zumindest einen Fuß?


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. September 2009)

@uwe: hat dich der inhund schon ruiniert? soll ich das startgeld auslegen? 

ich habe schon immer vor tierhaltung (ausgenommen nutzvieh) gewarnt.


----------



## Zilli (25. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> Sonnenschein und Winterberg.
> Was will der geneigte biker mehr?


*URLAUB* 
Sag mal bist Du schon über 55 Jahre alt ????
Da haben die bei uns auch 45 statt 30 Tage Urlaub im Jahr.






xtccc schrieb:


> könnte mir auch gefallen...war lang net mehr da


ich war noch nie da  *winsel*


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. September 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> *URLAUB*
> Sag mal bist Du schon über 55 Jahre alt ????
> Da haben die bei uns auch 45 statt 30 Tage Urlaub im Jahr.
> 
> ...



Ich war dabei!


----------



## maverick65 (25. September 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> ich war noch nie da  *winsel*



Du solltst lange und laut winseln: da  hast du mega-mäßig was verpasst!


----------



## pecht (26. September 2009)

@mav Achtung ich habe keine Batterien für blitz mehr... bis gleich


----------



## dschugaschwili (26. September 2009)

hallo.

wo bleibt die frontberichterstattung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (26. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> wo bleibt die frontberichterstattung?


also isch war heud hier  mid manem Bub.
@Lugxx: wäre sicher auch was für Deine Jungs


----------



## Lucafabian (26. September 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> also isch war heud hier  mid manem Bub.
> @Lugxx: wäre sicher auch was für Deine Jungs



war mit den kurzen vom rocky schon mal in offenbachs kletterpark, den kiddies hats riesenspaß gemacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. September 2009)

zurück aus der Provence  





gute Nacht


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. September 2009)

wahlzeit!

schönes actionfoto.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. September 2009)

@Freireiter,

habe einen neuen, nie montierten, ungekürzten FR/DH Lenker - Originalverpackung -  den ich verkaufen möchte. Gekauft vor ca. 1 Monat. Bei Interesse, bitte per PN melden

Sixpack Millenium XXL 31,8 x 760mm , Rise 25mm weiß und zwar richtig weiß mit grauen Prints, siehe Foto.
War halt nicht das Weiß, welches an meine Mühle gepaßt hätte.








der Kombi


----------



## maverick65 (27. September 2009)

Die Foto-Ausbeute der gestriegen Tour ist mal wieder nicht so groß . Aber schee war´s und der Pecht ist auch eine verdammt umgängliche Person .

Pecht beim Hüpfen: 









Federwegsnutzung (selbst):







Daniel hat mich auch positiv überrascht, guggst du:  







Gruß Mav


----------



## pecht (27. September 2009)

danke. kann das kompliment nur zurück geben. hat echt spaß gemacht mit euch.
@ daniel respekt und mav cooles foto

ich war heute mit meiner fruendin ne runde drehen 46km und ca. 870hm. bergab so wie gestern. es hat ihr spaß gemacht...
klar waren wir etwas langsamer und mich hat es extrem gejuckt es richtig krachen zu lassen aber.... schee wars.


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. September 2009)

ja, der daniel geht steil. das hat sich dieses jahr in finale bereits abgezeichnet. schade, dass er nicht in beerfelden am start ist...

grüsse!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. September 2009)

@rocky: hast in letzter zeit irgendwelche pn's bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (28. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @rocky: hast in letzter zeit irgendwelche pn's bekommen?



Ja!
Ich habe mal eine Mail an die Veranstalter geschrieben wegen dem WW und Strom.
Ich melde dann hier Vollzug.
Der Zilli soll seinen Grill ruhig mit bringern der ist größer als der Freireiter Mobilgrill.
// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (28. September 2009)

wo am mittwoch???

und auch wann?


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. September 2009)

Bei mir ist Mittwoch schlecht, kann nur Donnerstag.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. September 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bei mir ist Mittwoch schlecht, kann nur Donnerstag.



mir ist das fast egal...jedoch denke ich das der Donnerstag schon ein wenig spät ist. Sagt was!
Zeitlich würde ich an beiden Tagen so 19-20 Uhr anpeilen. Wo wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. September 2009)

ich kann nur am mittwoch


----------



## Lucafabian (28. September 2009)

wasn denn eigentlich mim xtccccccccccccccccccc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (28. September 2009)

Ok ich kann jetzt auch am Mittwoch!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. September 2009)

ich hab als Treffpunkt meine Wohnung angeboten...natürlich nur wenn ihr euch benehmen könnt! Sonst krieg ich ärger von meinem Weibchen 
19 Uhr bei mir! Oder später...soll mir gleich sein


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. September 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> ich hab als Treffpunkt meine Wohnung angeboten...natürlich nur wenn ihr euch benehmen könnt! Sonst krieg ich ärger von meinem Weibchen
> 19 Uhr bei mir! Oder später...soll mir gleich sein


----------



## xtccc (28. September 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wasn denn eigentlich mim xtccccccccccccccccccc?



ich stelle nur material für's rennen...werd aber am sonntag als zuschauer zugegen sein !


----------



## Zilli (28. September 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> ich hab als Treffpunkt meine Wohnung angeboten...natürlich nur wenn ihr euch benehmen könnt! Sonst krieg ich ärger von meinem Weibchen
> 19 Uhr bei mir! Oder später...soll mir gleich sein


Schick bitte ne PN, wo Du residierst 


Hab nach den PN's jetzt erst das hier gelesen .... Grill nu mitbringen ?


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. September 2009)

lass den weber zu hause. rockys stummelbein machts auch.

die idee von unsuwe bezüglich der weiteren nutzung des protzobräters finde ich sehr schön!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. September 2009)

also dann mittwoch 19:00 beim marco?!


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. September 2009)

yo!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. September 2009)

gut...dann geh ich mal in den keller und mach wieder den freilauf


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. September 2009)

so oder ähnlich könnte sich der tierfutterwandler nützlich machen. weiteren auslauf braucht er, glaube ich, kaum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. September 2009)

sagt mal...wollte der herr pecht nicht auch?


ich hab gesagt freilauf nicht auslauf, den freilauf von meinem HR


----------



## Meister Alex (29. September 2009)

Gude,
euch allen viel Spass beim Buckel nunner renne!
Und zerstört euch vor lauter Ehrgeiz nicht!
Schade ich kann nicht mit, weder zum Fahren, noch zum gucken..
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. September 2009)

danke für die anteilnahme. das "rennen" hat in unseren augen wohl eher saisonabschlusspartycharakter...

@luca: hr, mal wieder? hast du alles im griff? oder brauchst du nen ersatz lrs?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. September 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> danke für die anteilnahme. das "rennen" hat in unseren augen wohl eher saisonabschlusspartycharakter...
> 
> @luca: hr, mal wieder? hast du alles im griff? oder brauchst du nen ersatz lrs?




alles ist gut


----------



## mastercremaster (29. September 2009)

moin freireiter
hier gibt es einen neuling bei euch im forum. ich heiße jan hendrik und bin  aus hannover hier hin gezogen.
 ein paar der herrschaften ( den lux, den hopi, ) habe ich schon einmal kurz im letzten jahr kontaktiert, mit der frage nach freeride möglichkeiten im taunus. 
jeztz bin ich seit einer woche hier in frankfurt und versuche den taunus kennenzulernen. hab zwar sehr viel zu tun, aber habe es schon 2mal in den wald geschafft...
am 2. tag wurde ich (weiße wildsau,geliehene lila-retro fahrradhandschuhe, frust vom schotterabfahrt fahren...) dann auch gleich vom maverick, hilflos auf einer waldautobahn gestrandet, gerettet und wieder in die richtige richtung geschickt....dank dir nochmal (bin ja weit ab von meiner gedachten richtung gekommen  ).
ich würde mich eurer freireiter gemeinde gerne mal anschließen, wenn es mein zeitpensum erlaubt um schöne, anspruchsvolle trails im taunus zu erschließen. bin zwar derzeit ziemlich außer form, aber  auch durchaus für ne "enduro" runde mit hochfahren zu haben.
freu mich auf euch,
jan hendrik


----------



## Lucafabian (29. September 2009)

diese woche sind viele in beerfelden, 3.beerfellnerberschnunnerrenne, aber danach läßt sich sicher was einrichten.


----------



## schu2000 (29. September 2009)

So ich meld mich auch mal wieder ob des kurz bevorstehenden Party- ääähm Rennwochenendes 

Ich hab mir jetzt Zelt, Schlafsack und Isomatte organisiert. Ist mittlerweile schon etwas bekannt wegen Duschmöglichkeit? Wird die Verpflegung so weit gehen, dass man dort auch ein Frühstück kriegt? Oder lieber alles selbst mitnehmen? Jemand mit Grill anwesend?  Isch tu dann noch en Kistchen Bier mitnehmen 
Losfahren werd ich am Freitag spätestens gegen 11, bei passender Verkehrslage werd ich ca. 3,5 Stunden später am Ziel sein...


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. September 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> So ich meld mich auch mal wieder ob des kurz bevorstehenden Party- ääähm Rennwochenendes
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt Zelt, Schlafsack und Isomatte organisiert. Ist mittlerweile schon etwas bekannt wegen Duschmöglichkeit? Wird die Verpflegung so weit gehen, dass man dort auch ein Frühstück kriegt? Oder lieber alles selbst mitnehmen? Jemand mit Grill anwesend?  Isch tu dann noch en Kistchen Bier mitnehmen
> Losfahren werd ich am Freitag spätestens gegen 11, bei passender Verkehrslage werd ich ca. 3,5 Stunden später am Ziel sein...



Hi,

was mit Duschen ist kann ich dir nicht sagen aber da wir mit einem WW kommen sollte auch noch ein Platz zum Frühstück für dich da sein.
Einen Frereiter Grill haben wir auch.

// Rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (29. September 2009)

mastercremaster schrieb:


> moin freireiter
> hier gibt es einen neuling bei euch im forum. ich heiße jan hendrik und bin  aus hannover hier hin gezogen.
> ein paar der herrschaften ( den lux, den hopi, ) habe ich schon einmal kurz im letzten jahr kontaktiert, mit der frage nach freeride möglichkeiten im taunus.
> jeztz bin ich seit einer woche hier in frankfurt und versuche den taunus kennenzulernen. hab zwar sehr viel zu tun, aber habe es schon 2mal in den wald geschafft...
> ...



Na dann mal herzlich Willkommen in Frankfurt 
Wie der Lugx schon gesagt hat werden die meisten von uns ab Freitag in Beerfelden verweilen und dort den Jahresabschluss feiern 
Danach wird sich bestimmt der eine oder anderer Termin für eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt finden. Im Winter werden gerne Night-Rides gemacht...wirst schon sehen.
In deinem Profil steht Hannover/Osnabrück...ich als alter Osnabrücker sehe es gerne Unterstützung aus der Heimat zu bekommen 

Also nochmal: Willkommen!

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecht (29. September 2009)

mastercremaster schrieb:


> moin freireiter
> hier gibt es einen neuling bei euch im forum. ich heiße jan hendrik und bin  aus hannover hier hin gezogen.
> ein paar der herrschaften ( den lux, den hopi, ) habe ich schon einmal kurz im letzten jahr kontaktiert, mit der frage nach freeride möglichkeiten im taunus.
> jeztz bin ich seit einer woche hier in frankfurt und versuche den taunus kennenzulernen. hab zwar sehr viel zu tun, aber habe es schon 2mal in den wald geschafft...
> ...



ahja ich glaube da war ich dabei. gut das du die richtige richtung wieder gefunden hast. sag bescheid wenn du mal zeit im wlad verbringen kannst. wenns sein muss fahre ich auch bergauf, aber langsam


----------



## schu2000 (29. September 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> was mit Duschen ist kann ich dir nicht sagen aber da wir mit einem WW kommen sollte auch noch ein Platz zum Frühstück für dich da sein.
> Einen Frereiter Grill haben wir auch.



Very nice  dann werd ich mal noch 5-10 kg FLEISCH einkaufen   Frühstückszeugs nehm ich dann natürlich auch mit.

Mit welcher Waffe kommst Du eigentlich? Leichtes oder schweres Geschütz? Hab gesehen dass Du Dir mittlerweile noch ein Lapierre zugelegt hast


----------



## Lucafabian (29. September 2009)

rocky kommt immer schwer daher...unabhängig vom bike


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. September 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Very nice  dann werd ich mal noch 5-10 kg FLEISCH einkaufen   Frühstückszeugs nehm ich dann natürlich auch mit.
> 
> Mit welcher Waffe kommst Du eigentlich? Leichtes oder schweres Geschütz? Hab gesehen dass Du Dir mittlerweile noch ein Lapierre zugelegt hast



Wie der Lux schon gesagt habe habe ich das Bike meinem Systemgewicht angeglichen! Komme mit dem Lapierre.
Aber in Beerfelden brauchst du das eigentlich nicht.

// Rocky


----------



## mastercremaster (29. September 2009)

hi
genau, der pecht war, den fotos nach zu deuten, auch bei meiner strandungsaktion dabei. grüß dich! 
hätte evtl. morgen oder donnerstag zeit (bisschen wetterabhängig). fahre auch nur langssam hoch, da sonst meine 18kg wildsau zu sehr schnauft...,aber man kann einfach so mehr trails erreichen.

hi hotrod
ich bin in osna-city (genauer georgsmarienhütte) aufgewachesen und habe da auch  meine bike liebe entdeckt. zwecks studium dann umzug nach hannover für 6jahre und ab jetzt wohnhaft in hier bei euch.
bin schon gespannt darauf eure bike gemeinde und die taunus trails kennenzulernen


----------



## Hopi (29. September 2009)

Moin,
mit den Trails bist Du leider etwas spät  die schönsten wurde in den letzten Monaten bereinigt.
Wenn Du Samstags regelmässig etwas zum fahren suchst, gibt es an der Hohenmark (Intern.School)  die Halbtoten. Die fahren eigentlich jeden Samstag ab 14:00 ihre FR-Tour über den Altkönig. 

http://www.fahrrad.de/community/locations/ort/bikertreff-hohemark-oberursel.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. September 2009)

Hmmm Bike dem Systemgewicht anpassen .... gute Idee  ich gehe mir mal ein paar Titankettenblattschrauben kaufen


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmmm Bike dem Systemgewicht anpassen .... gute Idee  ich gehe mir mal ein paar Titankettenblattschrauben kaufen



Das ist die falsche Richtung......

// Rocky


----------



## Hopi (29. September 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmmm Bike dem Systemgewicht anpassen .... gute Idee  ich gehe mir mal ein paar Titankettenblattschrauben kaufen



ich muss gerade in die andere Richtung  ich muss mein Gewicht dem System anpassen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. September 2009)

Wenn ich die Planungen so verfolge, dann scheine ich am WE ja echt was zu verpassen. Aber gut, die Baustelle hat Vorrang, irgendwann muß das ja auch mal fertig werden.

@Eidgenosse - lass es mit den leichten Kettenblattschrauben. Da am Gewicht zu feilen ist die falsche Stelle. Ich spreche aus leidvoller Erfahrung. Den Spott deiner Mitfahrer willst du dir nicht antun.


----------



## mzaskar (29. September 2009)

Wir können ja tauschen 

Ich habe mir in einem Anflug von Kaufwut mal die SLX 2 fach Kurbel gekauft. Nachdem es in der letzten Woche einige Zähne im grossen Kettenblatt gekostet hat  möchte ich mir mal eine Alternative für schweren Boden besorgen. Ich hoffe mal die Kurbel (22/36 glaube ich) funktioniert mit der KeFü (Truvativ Shift Guide) die ich noch habe. Damit bin ich dann für Lenzerheide, Tessin und andere abwärtsorientierte Fahrten gerüstet


----------



## Hopi (29. September 2009)

Sabine hat auch 24/36 und das passt mit der Truv.


----------



## Zilli (29. September 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ....Ich spreche aus leidvoller Erfahrung. Den Spott deiner Mitfahrer willst du dir nicht antun.


Verrat doch nicht alles ...


----------



## Lucafabian (29. September 2009)

sagg!


----------



## pecht (30. September 2009)

mastercremaster schrieb:


> hi
> genau, der pecht war, den fotos nach zu deuten, auch bei meiner strandungsaktion dabei. grüß dich!
> hätte evtl. morgen oder donnerstag zeit (bisschen wetterabhängig). fahre auch nur langssam hoch, da sonst meine 18kg wildsau zu sehr schnauft...,aber man kann einfach so mehr trails erreichen.
> 
> ...



und wie schauts heute mit biken aus? ich wäre soweit


----------



## Zilli (30. September 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> ...natürlich nur wenn ihr euch benehmen könnt! Sonst krieg ich ärger von meinem Weibchen ....


na wie gut das ich schon wech war bevor sie nach Haus kam ... 

Ganz schön frisch am Main um diese Zeit mit freie Knie ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. September 2009)

Sie hat's mit Fassung ertragen... 
Cooler Abend der nach einer Wiederholung schreit!


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. September 2009)

hoffentlich gibts keine haue...
meinereiner ist gut zuhause angekommen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Oktober 2009)

Wie wir ja gestern beschlossen haben wollen wir alle 4 Wochen einen Freireiterabend veranstalten!
Der nächste Termin wäre der 30.10.2009 1900Uhr bei mir. (in Offenbach)

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Oktober 2009)

das sind ja positiven aussichten...


aber: es wäre mir lieb wenn das nächste treffen bei mir wär...das können wir ja am we besprechen...


----------



## mastercremaster (1. Oktober 2009)

ahhhh, sorry pecht!
zu dem zeitpunkt deines eintrages war ich schon im taunus unterwegs.sorry, hätt ich mal gewartet. am wochenende siehts leider nicht so gut aus; muss meine perle beschäftigen, aber theoretisch könnte ich dem lernstress relativ frei der während der nächsten wochen entfliehen. wie siehts da bei dir aus?
den anderen freireitern viel spaß beim saison-abschluss heizen!
grüße von hendrik


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Oktober 2009)

die saison ist noch lange nicht fertig


----------



## mastercremaster (1. Oktober 2009)

irgendwie findet man immer nen vorwand zum saufen....
also viel spaß und hoffentl. mal bis demnächst zu nem gemeinsamen ritt im taunus!
jan hendrik


----------



## hulax (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Jan,

können am Samstag ab 11:00 von Hohemark fahren .

Gruß


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Oktober 2009)

die feurstelle werd ich dann wohl mitbringen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Oktober 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wie wir ja gestern beschlossen haben wollen wir alle 4 Wochen einen Freireiterabend veranstalten!
> Der nächste Termin wäre der 30.10.2009 1900Uhr bei mir. (in Offenbach)
> 
> // Rocky



So ein Pech.  

Die Lions spielen auswärts, die Eintracht wird nach dem Pokalmittwoch wohl erst am Samstag die Bochumer begrüssen. Somit bestehen keine DK-Verpflichtungen und einem Ausflug in die beschauliche Kurstadt steht nichts im Wege.


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Oktober 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So ein Pech.
> 
> Die Lions spielen auswärts, die Eintracht wird nach dem Pokalmittwoch wohl erst am Samstag die Bochumer begrüssen. Somit bestehen keine DK-Verpflichtungen und einem Ausflug in die beschauliche Kurstadt steht nichts im Wege.


----------



## pecht (1. Oktober 2009)

hulax schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> 
> können am Samstag ab 11:00 von Hohemark fahren .
> 
> Gruß



oh ich hätte auch große Lust! Samstag 1100 wenn's Net regnet?


----------



## xtccc (1. Oktober 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> oh ich hätte auch große Lust! Samstag 1100 wenn's Net regnet?



me 2 ! wenns net regnet !


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Oktober 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> me 2 ! wenns net regnet !



Fährst du dann auf dem Hinterrad? (deine Gabel steht doch beim HR1)


----------



## xtccc (1. Oktober 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Fährst du dann auf dem Hinterrad? (deine Gabel steht doch beim HR1)



ich habe mich sehr schnell an euer kapitalistisches system angepasst...ich bin besitzer mehrerer gabeln !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Oktober 2009)

Ah Besitzer eines Gabelschranks!


----------



## MissQuax (1. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## maverick65 (1. Oktober 2009)

Yeppie, ich habe zum 1.mal einen Mini-Fotowettbewerb unter eigenem Namen (Nick) gewonnen. Ok, ok es waren auch nur 5 Teilnehmer . 

Das Bild kennt ihr ja schon: klick


Apropos: gibt es unter den Freireitern eigentlich auch Nicht-Alkoholiker?
Würde am Samstag außer den üblichen Rumhüpfbilder auch noch ein paar N*8*ridebilder machen wollen. Licht für Fahrer und Location bringe ich mit. Ich bräuchte nur noch jemand mit buntigen Klamotten, der sich vor der Linse bewegt. Da ich nur sehr kaltes Licht = hohe Farbtemperatur habe (LED, HID und das Blitzdings) sollte der Fahrer was farbenfrohes anziehen. Blau, rot und oder grün wäre ok. Weiß und oder schwarz fällt aus. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## pecht (1. Oktober 2009)

herzlichen glückwunsch. wenn du so weiter machst wird es bestimmt bald ein cover


----------



## Zilli (1. Oktober 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Yeppie, ich habe zum 1.mal einen Mini-Fotowettbewerb unter eigenem Namen (Nick) gewonnen. Ok, ok es waren auch nur 5 Teilnehmer .
> 
> Das Bild kennt ihr ja schon: klick


Glückwunsch !



maverick65 schrieb:


> Apropos: gibt es unter den Freireitern eigentlich auch Nicht-Alkoholiker?...


Na dann such mal


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. Oktober 2009)

So der Ulle ist vollgepackt und der Spaß kann beginnen...auf geht's zum Wohnwagen  Beerfelden wir kommen!!!!


----------



## xtccc (2. Oktober 2009)

hals & beinbruch den herren gravitationssportlern !


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. Oktober 2009)

Der Wagen steht die Startnummer passt und das zweite Bier ist auch schon leer...man könnte beschissener Leben 
Gruß,
Marco und Tom


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seid wirklich zu bedauern.


----------



## maverick65 (2. Oktober 2009)

Ja sind denn schon wieder alle besoffen??!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (2. Oktober 2009)

Hm, könnte bei denen, die gerade in Beerfelden hängen, gut möglich sein.


----------



## maverick65 (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh mal davon aus, das ihr morgen auch in der Nähe übernachtet. ICH BRAUCH JEMAND VOR DER LINSE! Frauen trinken ja im Allgemeinen nicht so viel, nüscht....  Außerdem: eine Doppelbrückengabel macht sich im Bild und per Video auf die Gabel immer gut. 
Schau mer mal. 
Bis morgen.


----------



## Hopi (2. Oktober 2009)

nein wir fahren morgen wieder Heim


----------



## maverick65 (2. Oktober 2009)

Ach manno...


----------



## pecht (2. Oktober 2009)

bin immer noch unentschlossen ob ich morgen im taunus fahre... wer würde denn fahren?
los motiviere mich jemand


----------



## xtccc (2. Oktober 2009)

...ich versuch um 11 am bus zu stehen....


----------



## maverick65 (2. Oktober 2009)

packt das rad und ein zelt ins auto, fahrt nach beerfelden!


----------



## pecht (2. Oktober 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> ...ich versuch um 11 am bus zu stehen....



würdest du mich ne halbe std. bevor du losfährst anrufen? falls du fährst...


----------



## pecht (2. Oktober 2009)

oh man ich idiot.... hätte ich bloß das demo7 zum testen heute schon mitgenommen. morgen is doch FEIERTAG ... fu..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (2. Oktober 2009)

So, endlich is ois gepackt.
Mav, ich bring Dir und mir zwei Brötchen mit, da ich in Beerfelden frühstücken will (will doch so um 0800 die Bande aus der Poofe treiben). 




maverick65 schrieb:


> ...Außerdem: eine Doppelbrückengabel macht sich im Bild und per Video auf die Gabel immer gut.
> Schau mer mal.
> Bis morgen.


ich könnt mich ja auch ä wäng zurückhalten ...


----------



## hulax (3. Oktober 2009)

Also dann bis 11:00 an der Bushaltestelle (Hohemark)



Gruß


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Oktober 2009)

Beerfelden hat ein neues Schlüsselbein Opfer gefordert!
Und die Moral von der Geschichte ist. Wer zu kurz springt schafft die Landung nicht!

//Rocky


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2009)

macht doch so etwas nicht


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Oktober 2009)

Tja geht schneller als man denkt.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2009)

Es sollte doch ein gemütlicher Saisonabschluss werden  Blöde Sache das  

Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (3. Oktober 2009)

das is wirklich mist...an welchem sprung isses denn geschehen ?

gute besserung


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Oktober 2009)

Der Step Down kurz vor Schluss wo man auch drunter durch fahren kann.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2009)

Meister, was machst denn... 
Verband oder anstehende OP?
Ich kriege nach meinem Ausdreher jetzt langsam wieder die Kurve d.h. Kraft in den Arm. Aber immer noch mit dem schlechten GEwissen im Kopf, daß bei der und der Drehung die Kugel wieder rausspringt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Oktober 2009)

Mal sehen was mein Doc am Montag sagt.
In Erbach waren sich der Cheff- Oberarzt nicht einig. Der eine sagt keine OP der andere OP.
Das Schlüsselbein besteht aber jetzt aus 5 Teilen ich denke ich werde es richten lassen.

//Rocky


----------



## pecht (3. Oktober 2009)

5 Teile - Stich! Na denn Prost und gute Besserung. äh gibt's dann auch ein Richtfest?


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2009)

Ahhh Rocky, alles gute für den Montag ..... ichdrücke dir die


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Oktober 2009)

Danke Danke wird schon werden. Ich denke mit OP gehts am schnellsten.
Ich habe da noch eine Rechnung in BF offen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Oktober 2009)

Gute Besserung Rocky!


----------



## schu2000 (3. Oktober 2009)

@Rocky: wie gehts?
Haben vorhin noch ein Stück von Deinem Schlüsselbein gefunden. Dummerweise hats der Hund von den Nachbarn gefressen 

Der Pegel steigt schon langsam wieder  HR wird dann aber nochn Niteride machen  ansonsten heute keine neuen Verletzungen!


----------



## Hopi (3. Oktober 2009)

Gute Besserung auch von uns Rocky! Ich dachte erst die wollen mich verarschen als sie sagten das Du schon gegangen wurdest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (3. Oktober 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Tja geht schneller als man denkt.


 
Oh nein, noch einer, für den die Saison vorzeitig beendet ist. 

Hatten wir uns nicht noch vor 2 Wochen drüber unterhalten, daß dir bisher nichts passiert ist? Und jetzt das - siehe dein Zitat. 

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute für die OP und anschließend schnelle Genesung! 

LG,
MissQuax


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Oktober 2009)

Euch kann man auch nicht allein lassen. 

Gute Besserung.


----------



## ratte (3. Oktober 2009)

Hey Rocky,
gute Besserung.

Ansonsten war das ein klasse Tag. Hoffe, wir werden morgen nicht zu nass.
Mein Fazit für heute: Meine Güte, bin ich 'ne Schnecke oder Pedale sind auch zum treten da.


----------



## Kulminator (4. Oktober 2009)

Hey Rocky, sehr edler Zug von dir, den anderen eine Siegchance zu geben  

Gute Besserung...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. Oktober 2009)

Liege völlig fertig auf meinem Sofa und entspanne....verdienter Weise 
Danke an alle die uns so super auf der Strecke und beim Trinken unterstützt haben und das Wochenende zu einem spitzen Ereignis gemacht haben und natürlich danke an alle Andi's

Gruß,
Andi(Marco)


----------



## schu2000 (4. Oktober 2009)

So, auch wieder daheim angekommen, Auto ausgeräumt, nur Essen fassen und D-U-S-C-H-E-N oder sogar ein BAD steht noch bevor!!  Viel mehr geht eh nicht mehr, grad als ich das Auto ausgeräumt hatte wurde mein Akku komplett leer...

War ein suuuupergeiles Wochenende (mal abgesehen von Rockies Verletzung), war auf und abseits der Strecke eine Megagaudi mit all den Andis  so machts Spaß, vielen Dank allen Beteiligten 

Grüße
Andi-Sven


----------



## maverick65 (4. Oktober 2009)

So eine Dusche ist doch eine affengeile Erfindung !

Waren 2 geile Tage mit viel Dünnsinnlaberrababer...

Gute Besserung an alle verletzten und Halbinvaliden.

Es sind doch nicht sooo viele Bilder, wie ich gedacht/erzählt/geschätzt habe, "nur" 2500 . Ich denke mal so 2-3 wirklich gute Bilder sind sicher dabei .

Hopi´s Video lade ich gerade ungeschnitten hoch, der Rest dauert noch bissi: erst mal sortieren, Video schneiden und die besten Bilder nachbearbeiten. 

@Race-Teilnehmer: welchen Plätze habt ihr denn nun belegt?


Gruß Mav


----------



## maverick65 (4. Oktober 2009)

Video issse fertisch: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3152


----------



## ratte (4. Oktober 2009)

Fühlt sich hier jemand angesprochen?


> Gesucht wird ein Mann mittleren Alters, Glatze, Ziegenbart mit Wohnmobil und Gettoblaster.
> Fährt glaube ein blaues Marin.
> Die meisten wissen sicher sofort wer gemeint ist.


Da möchte jemand eine Bremse zurückgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (4. Oktober 2009)

aua, aua! unser aufbruch verlief recht stürmisch, deshalb hab ich auch die bremse völlig vergessen...

hat jemand die kontaktdaten des ehrlichen bremsenausborgers?

das wochenende war toll! ich danke allen beteiligten (vor allen natürlich den ganzen andis), dass sie es zu dem gemacht haben wovon wir wohl noch einige zeit sprechen werden.

ein geruhsames zuhausewiedereingewöhnen wünscht euch euer andi.


----------



## ratte (4. Oktober 2009)

Hast PN.


----------



## xtccc (4. Oktober 2009)

hab jez 1 jahr zeit zum üben..näxtes jahr fahr ich auch mit !!

@ stalin: danke fürs bier
@ hr1 & schu2000 - 2 pix in meinem album


----------



## schu2000 (4. Oktober 2009)

@Andi: wie, Du fährst auch ein blaues Marin!? 

@xtccc: Bin ich da wohl auch mitgefahren??  Merci! Dieses rote Funkeln in meinen Augen


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2009)

...lang her das ich ne dusche so genießen konnte 


war ein geiles wochenende....


gruss andi (uwe)


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2009)

man sieht Sabine gar nicht, und die Hope (das rasseln vom Hinterrad oder ist das Hopi ) konnte auch nicht immer das keuschen des Bikebewegers übertönen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (4. Oktober 2009)

Welche Hope?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Oktober 2009)

Vermutlich die Hope dasses bald vorbei ist.


----------



## NiGra 69 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hey Rocky,

gute Besserung auch von mir.

Gruß Nils


----------



## visionthing (5. Oktober 2009)

War echt ein tolles Wochenende und ihr wart klasse Nachbarn! 
Meinen Dank auch an die Andis für das warme Feuer und gute Besserung an die lädierten.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Oktober 2009)

Wo bleiben die Ergebnislisten?


----------



## schu2000 (5. Oktober 2009)

Mittlerweile alle gut erholt von den Strapazen des Wochenendes? Wie dumm, dass ich zwei Wochen Urlaub hab 



Kulminator schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Ergebnislisten?



Gute Frage  dass ich keinen Blumentopf gewinn weiß ich zwar, aber meine Zeiten würden mich schon trotzdem irgendwie interessieren...

Hab was gefunden:






Mehr gibts hier beim Grinsekater!


Ich war mal so frei und hab mein Helmcam-Vid verwurstet...Musik an, dann wirkts find ich zumindest etwas schneller...


----------



## xtccc (5. Oktober 2009)

der HR1 is auch in dem Album...Bild 188!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Guckst du Ergebnis hier: 
55 Schuster, Sven Steinwiesen Freireiter Männer 2      4:21,0    6    140 
56 Rodriguez, Marco Frankfurt Freireiter FFM Männer 2 4:21,7    7    143 

Lieber Schu,
uns trennen nur 0,7 Sekunden! Not bad   Obwohl ich ja kurz anmerken muss, dass ich im Steinfeld ja auf die Fresse geflogen bin 

Ich denke wir könne zufrieden sein 

Gruß,
Marco

Ergebnisliste :
http://www.online-anmeldung.net/Erg...tung.aspx?3.+Beerfellemer+Buckel-Nunner-Renne


----------



## schu2000 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja na net schlecht  bin dafür auch ein paar Chickenways gefahren  auf der grünen hab ich den Sprung nach der Brücke und den Step Up-Step Down umfahren, auf der schwarzen bin ich oben durch den Graben gefahren statt zu springen, was mich nach der Kompression dann auch fast ausgehebelt hätte  naja wurschd, Ausreden hab ich ja immer genug, aber Hauptsache Spaß hats gemacht!!

Aber nächstes Jahr steht BF definitiv wieder aufm Plan! Bis dahin spring ich bestimmt auch alles. Und ich werd mir die Tage mal nen grooooßen Sandkasten kaufen und darin das Kurven fahren auf lockerem Boden üben


----------



## Hopi (5. Oktober 2009)

Spar Dir das Geld für den Sandkasten und komm lieber nach Beerfelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (5. Oktober 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guckst du Ergebnis hier:
> 55 Schuster, Sven Steinwiesen Freireiter Männer 2      4:21,0    6    140
> 56 Rodriguez, Marco Frankfurt Freireiter FFM Männer 2 4:21,7    7    143
> 
> ...



Resschbäggt ...  

Lugxx und Zilli sind raus? Was issn da passiert?


----------



## schu2000 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Spar Dir das Geld für den Sandkasten und komm lieber nach Beerfelden



Ja ich würde da schon gern mal des öfteren hin, is ja auch nur ca. drei Stunden entfernt 



Kulminator schrieb:


> Resschbäggt ...
> 
> Lugxx und Zilli sind raus? Was issn da passiert?



Zu viel gefeiert!?


----------



## Hopi (5. Oktober 2009)

Zelt nehmen 2 Tage fahren  das lohnt  kleiner Scherz, aber wir komme dich mal besuchen und dann gehen wir in deinen Bikepark.


----------



## schu2000 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> wir komme dich mal besuchen und dann gehen wir in deinen Bikepark.



in welchen??  sind schon ein paar in der "näheren" umgebung (dreiviertel Stunde - gute Stunde mitm Auto): Ochsenkopf, Steinach, Osternohe...


----------



## Hopi (5. Oktober 2009)

Na dann müssen wir halt 3 Tage kommen und alle drei testen


----------



## Kulminator (5. Oktober 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Zu viel gefeiert!?



oh je ... Ede und ich sind doch genau deshalb vorbeigekommen, um euch soviel Bier wie möglich wegzutrinken. Hattet ihr etwa noch geheime Reserven? Einen Kasten Gambert eventuell?


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich seh schon im nächsten Jahr muss ich dazu stossen....damit die Kollegen ordentlich Zeiten beim Fahren hinlegen und nicht nur Bier trinken


----------



## schu2000 (5. Oktober 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> oh je ... Ede und ich sind doch genau deshalb vorbeigekommen, um euch soviel Bier wie möglich wegzutrinken. Hattet ihr etwa noch geheime Reserven? Einen Kasten Gambert eventuell?



Die Herren hatten ja jede Menge Becks-Industriebrühe dabei 
Aber ja, einen Kasten vom Förster hatte ich auch noch im Auto...wurde aber (außer von mir selbst) nicht wirklich in Anspruch genommen. Schreibt sich aber übrigens Gam*p*ert


----------



## maverick65 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder von den ganzen Andis hochgeladen: 

Andi1







Andi2






Andi3







Andi4





alle bilder sind noch völlig unbearbeitet...

Mehr im Album "Freireiter".

@HotRot: wenn du was für deine Homepage brauchst, sage mir bescheid und ich bearbeite bissi was für dich. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Oktober 2009)

coole bilder mav ..nochmal danke für fotografieren...war ne klasse aktion von dir


----------



## Kulminator (5. Oktober 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Schreibt sich aber übrigens Gam*p*ert



und spricht man Gamberd ...


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Oktober 2009)

seit wann ist hopi ein andi? die umbenennungsmodalitäten wurden mit ihm- soweit ich weiß- noch nicht durchlaufen.

ich bin mehr und mehr von meinem frühzeitigen ausscheiden genervt. grrh!!!
hoffentlich hab ich wegen diesem umstand meine umwelt nicht so arg strapaziert...


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Oktober 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> seit wann ist hopi ein andi? die umbenennungsmodalitäten wurden mit ihm- soweit ich weiß- noch nicht durchlaufen.
> 
> ich bin mehr und mehr von meinem frühzeitigen ausscheiden genervt. grrh!!!
> hoffentlich hab ich wegen diesem umstand meine umwelt nicht so arg strapaziert...



Stell dich nicht so an du konntest wenigstens feiern.


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Oktober 2009)

Noch mal mein Dank an den "Autonachhausebring" Service.


----------



## maverick65 (5. Oktober 2009)

kein problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (5. Oktober 2009)

Mav ist bei deinen schicken Fotos auch eins von mir dabei? 
Nummer 117 in Orange mit Ufo in Orange.


----------



## ratte (5. Oktober 2009)

Hey Mav,
nachdem ich bei anderen Knipsern wenig erfolgreich war bei der Suche nach Bildern von mir, setze ich jetzt meine ganze Hoffnung in Dich...


----------



## maverick65 (5. Oktober 2009)

@ Ratte: Ich muß dich leider enttäuschen. Keine Ahnung warum du nicht abgelichtet wurdest. Aber ich geh nochmal alles durch, gib mir mal deine Startnummer.


----------



## Hopi (5. Oktober 2009)

Da muss ich Tom Recht geben, ich bin kein Andi! Und wenn ich es so recht bedenke, möchte ich auch lieber weiter unter Hopi geführt werden.


----------



## ratte (5. Oktober 2009)

Och menno. 
Die 164 bitte.


----------



## maverick65 (5. Oktober 2009)

N8Ridebilder sind jetzt auch hochgeladen.







Wo guckt der Mann eigentlich hin? Fährt das 1.Mal mit bissi Licht und glotzt noch in der Gegend rum .


----------



## Zilli (5. Oktober 2009)

Guuude (hab die letzten 2 Seiten nur grob überflogen),

hier erstma das wichtigste: BILDER

*Bike Base Beerfelden* 




*2. Lauf* (ich hatte verzichtet, weil die mobile Sauerstoffflasche unauffindbar war  ):

Hopi:






ratte schrieb:


> Och menno.
> Die 164 bitte.


Ratte:




schu2000 (laider ä wäng unscharf):




Hot Rod 1:




Nachts flogen auch Fledermäuse durch den Wald:




Vielen Dank an den WW-Organisator, den Wein- und Lagerfeuer-Spender, den Hof-Fotographen und die Fans, die zu Besuch waren. 



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Noch mal mein Dank an den "Autonachhausebring" Service.


No prob  schon mal dran gedacht, Dich in MisterQuax umzubenennen ? (böses Foul)

Lugxx: Kann doch ned sein das wir nur 1 Flache Wein genossen haben


----------



## Zilli (5. Oktober 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Resschbäggt ...
> 
> Lugxx und Zilli sind raus? Was issn da passiert?


Die Luft is ä bisserl knapp geworden ... ich hatte wohl am Sa. die ersten 500m vergessen Luft zu holen, nach der Hälfte war ich so schlapp und zu verkrampft unterwegs, bin im 2. Teil oft in den Sandburgen hängen geblieben und an der 90 Grad-Kurve hab ich so viel Zeit verloren, da hätt ich auch Blumen pflücken können. Dann die Nacht auf So. nur 2 Std. geschlafen ... nee, die Gefahr das ich bei 2 Rennläufen was falsch bzw. brüchig mach, war mir zu groß. 
Wenn ich nächstes mal nach BF komme, versuche ich mal von oben bis unten im Ganzen runterzufahren, eben ökonomischer.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Oktober 2009)

eine war doch genug


----------



## Hopi (5. Oktober 2009)

Zilli ich kann es verstehen, ich bin am Sonntag auch nur geschlichen, gerade auf der grünen waren mir einfach zu viele Stellen an denen man sich legen konnte wenn man am ende ist. Komischer Weise lief das Steinfeld am besten  ich denke, ich war so erschöpft, dass mein Körper sehr relaxet auf das gerumpel von unten reagierte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt in den Bergen wunderbare Trainingsstrecken


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. Oktober 2009)

So komme gerade aus der Klinik. Komme an  einer OP nicht vorbei.
Vermutlich am Freitag habe zu allem Überfluss einen Pickel genau da wo geschnitten wird.:kotz: Der muss erst weg!

//Rocky


----------



## mzaskar (6. Oktober 2009)

Ohjeh, wie lange dauert es dann bis du wieder aufs bike kannst?


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. Oktober 2009)

Keine Ahnung aber ein paar Tage wird es wohl dauern


----------



## mzaskar (6. Oktober 2009)

viel Glück für deine OP ..... Nicht das du so anfängst wie Hopi, mit Heimtrainer zu fahren und dann auch noch G* Training auf W*B's zu machen


----------



## maverick65 (6. Oktober 2009)

Viel Glück auch von mir und das du mir ja an einen vernünftigen Chirurgen geräts und nicht an einen Metzger .

Alles Gute.


----------



## schu2000 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ohje... 
Na dann mal schon vorab alles Gute und schnelle Genesung!!


----------



## ratte (6. Oktober 2009)

@Rocky
Weiterhin gute Besserung und alles Gute für die OP.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Oktober 2009)

erstmal Respekt allen die teilgenommen haben 

dann gute Besserung den Ledierten.



maverick65 schrieb:


> Viel Glück auch von mir und das du mir ja an einen vernünftigen Chirurgen geräts und nicht an einen Metzger .
> 
> Alles Gute.



sind das nicht ziemlich ähnliche Berufe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (6. Oktober 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sind das nicht ziemlich ähnliche Berufe?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Oktober 2009)

Lass dir aber keine morschen Titanschrauben andrehen.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2009)

...nicht andrehen....


----------



## maverick65 (6. Oktober 2009)

@ Ratte: ich habe doch noch welche von dir gefunden .
Leider ist die Serie im Steinfeld sch..., völlig unterbelichtet. Du mußt dicht hinter jemand gefahren sein, mein Blitz hatte keine Chance nachzuladen. Aber die Hüpfserie geht so.

Steinfeld: 







Sprung: 






Gruß Mav


----------



## ratte (6. Oktober 2009)

Klasse, danke. 
Wenigstens ein Beweis, dass ich durchs Steinfeld bin.
Die Serie ist auch schön.


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. Oktober 2009)

kaum zu glauben, das die freireiter von einem zwölfjährigen mädchen versägt wurden...

aber wahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecht (6. Oktober 2009)

mist jetzt muß ich mir schon wieder ein neuen extremsport suchen


----------



## mzaskar (6. Oktober 2009)

Steinfeld .... war das so schwierig


----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2009)

happy börsdey


----------



## Hopi (7. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Steinfeld .... war das so schwierig



Ja und nein, wenn man genau die Linie getroffen hatte ging es. Und die angstfreie Jugend ist mit max. Speed in das Ding gesprungen und auch fast immer durchgekommen! 

Sagen wir es mal so, wenn Du in das Steinfeld gesprungen bist, solltest Du so etwas schon gemacht haben! Und wenn Du durch es fahren wolltest, durftest Du nicht zu langsam sein. Es wirkt auf den Bildern leichter als in echt, ist aber bei Wildbad auch so, wenn Du die Bilder siehst denkst Du "Kinderspiel" wenn Du dann da bist versuchst Du es mit der Ausrede, dass Du kein Kind mehr bist


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> happy börsdey



wer denn, wo denn, was denn?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Lass dir aber keine morschen Titanschrauben *an*drehen.



... Du meinst wohl *rein*drehen  

@Rocky: Toi, Toi, Toi für die OP und gute Bessserung


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. Oktober 2009)

Moin Lugxx, auch von mir alle Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2009)

@Uwe: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag auch von mir


----------



## Hopi (7. Oktober 2009)

Wie Uwe wird schon wieder älter  

Dann alles gute für das neue Lebensjahr


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Oktober 2009)

was heißt hier schon wieder...das letzte mal ist schon wieder ein jahr her!
und älter schon gar nicht, diesmal ists das 10. mal der 35.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ..... wenn Du die Bilder siehst denkst Du "Kinderspiel" wenn Du dann da bist versuchst Du es mit der Ausrede, dass Du kein Kind mehr bist



Dachte ich mir schon  da bleibe ich lieber auf den Wab's


----------



## mzaskar (7. Oktober 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## mzaskar (7. Oktober 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was heißt hier schon wieder...das letzte mal ist schon wieder ein jahr her!
> und älter schon gar nicht, diesmal ists das 10. mal der 35.



alter Sagg


----------



## Kulminator (7. Oktober 2009)

Happy Birthday, Uwe ... schöne Feier und  heute nicht so viel


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Oktober 2009)

danke, danke...


----------



## schu2000 (7. Oktober 2009)

Happy Biiiiiiiirthday auch von mir!!!


----------



## ratte (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Uwe,
auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Halt die Ohren steif, der Rest wird ja auch nicht jünger.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Oktober 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was heißt hier schon wieder...das letzte mal ist schon wieder ein jahr her!
> und älter schon gar nicht, diesmal ists das 10. mal der 35.



Jetzt ist's raus...Du Jungspund!
Alles Gute aus dem Büro wünscht Dir der Kombi


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Oktober 2009)

moin! alles gute zum gebbes uwe!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (7. Oktober 2009)

jupp....alles gute dem uwe !

gruss
torsten


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag

Schönen Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Oktober 2009)

Häbbie B-Day mein Bester. Lass dich schön feiern.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Oktober 2009)

Alles Gute Uwe, alter Babbsack


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ...versuchst Du es mit der Ausrede, dass Du kein Kind mehr bist



so können wir grossen kinder uns keinesfalls herausreden. leider.

unser freizeitverhalten weist uns doch permanent darauf hin, dass wir diesen alterszustand noch immer besetzen.


----------



## MissQuax (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi Uwe,

möchte mich den ganzen Gratulanten natürlich gerne noch anschliessen:

Alles Gute zu deinem "Burzeltach", wünsche dir weiterhin frohes Freireiten mit stets heil bleibenden Knochen!

LG,
Petra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Oktober 2009)

Uwe : Herzlichen Glückwunsch

Rocky: Viel Glück für die OP.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Oktober 2009)

@ Rocky: alles Gute für die Schnibbeleien, auf das sie nicht pfuschen und's schnell aufwärts geht


----------



## Zilli (7. Oktober 2009)

@ Uwe: Alles Gute nochmals von hier aus 

 + 


(nich dass einer meint der Ar*** gratuliert nich mal )

@ Rocky: Alles Gute für die Restaurationsarbeiten (lass Dir die andere Seite doch gleich verstärken )

@ Beerfeldener BNR: Hier noch meine restlichen Pics:

Morgens 08:00 in D-Land (+3°):




Vor dem 2. Run:




Boxenstop mit Wärmedecken:




Nach dem Zieleinlauf:


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Oktober 2009)

So ich verabschiede mich dann mal. Morgen 0700 gehts los.

//Rocky


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich drücke Dir die  Rocky


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2009)

Alles Gute und Good Luck


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2009)

meine daumen werden auch für dich gedrückt


----------



## xtccc (8. Oktober 2009)

sag denen du hättest gern die features vom 6-millionen-dollar-mann wenn sie schon an dir herum basteln!

good luck


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Oktober 2009)

Wenn die dich ärgern sag denen das du einen riesigen Spanier kennst der das ganze Krankenhaus auseinander nimmt ;-)

Viel Glück und alles Gute.


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. Oktober 2009)

alles wird gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (8. Oktober 2009)

hiergibtesohnepunktundkommageschriebenes


----------



## schu2000 (8. Oktober 2009)

@rocky: :daumendrück: lass Dir bloß keine billigen Baumarktschrauben an- bzw. reindrehen!! 

@mav: antwortest Du nicht auf PN?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Oktober 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> alles wird gut!



Alles wird besser...
Sogar mit Punkten!


----------



## dschugaschwili (8. Oktober 2009)

na bitte.


----------



## maverick65 (9. Oktober 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> @ Beerfeldener BNR: Hier noch meine restlichen Pics:
> 
> Morgens 08:00 in D-Land (+3°):
> 
> ...



Klasse Schnappschüße


----------



## maverick65 (9. Oktober 2009)

*Falls noch nicht jede(r) den Kanal von wegen Bilder vom **3. Beerfellemer Buckel-Nunner-Renne  voll hat, hier mal "meine" fototechnischen Highlights. 

Die Kinner: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/22697

Der Rest: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/22701

Alle Bilder sind immer noch unbearbeitet. 

Gruß Mav 
*


----------



## ratte (9. Oktober 2009)

Hey Mav,

am Wespenloch gab es ja einige spektakuläre Szenen (Serienaufnahmen), die hoffentlich alle glimpflich ausgegangen sind. Interessanterweise habe eigentlich alle Ihr Rad oben vergessen.  Ich hätte es ja irgendwo verstanden, wenn die an der Wurzel hängen geblieben oder sich unten im Sand eingegraben hätten. Oder das war gerade Zufall, als Du da warst?


----------



## maverick65 (9. Oktober 2009)

Die von dir angesprochene Wurzel mitten in der Steilabfahrt haben die Leute, die da drüber sind wirklich nicht als Hinderniss gesehen. So ich das Bildmaterial gesichtet habe bin ich auch der Meinung, das die Wurzel der beste Weg an dieser Stelle ist. Was hemmt dich/dein Rad beim heftig runter? Sicher nicht so eine Wurzel, dein Vorderrad ist eh entlastet, kurz die Bremse auf und drüber, eine 200mm-Gabel zuckt an dieser Stelle kaum, Arsch nach hinten und bei zeiten wieder vor. 
Alles schlaue Sprüche, würde es gerne mal selber probieren. 
Ich glaube 1-2 Bilder/Videos von wegen "über die Wurzel" zu haben, ich such dann mal....

Gruß Mav


----------



## visionthing (9. Oktober 2009)

Klasse Fotos, hab gar nicht mitbekommen wie viele Leute sich da im Steilhang abgelegt haben. 

Ich bin instinktiv immer direkt über die Wurzel, allerdings ist der Winkel mit dem man unten zum Gegenhang ankommt nicht ideal um noch Geschwindigkeit mitzunehmen. Habe echt das ganze Wochenende keine vernünftige Linie an der Stelle gefunden mit der man da noch Geschwindigkeit mitnehmen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (9. Oktober 2009)

Jungs, Mädels, Freireiter.. einen habe ich noch, ein Bild habe ich noch. 

Wahrscheinlich mein bestest Bild an DIESEM Wochenende.

Ok ok er hatte farbenfrohe Klamotten....



Nur mit PSE bearbeitet, zugeschnitten. CS-Bearbeitung folgt. 









Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2009)

^^


so ein mistwetter hier, ich fahr mal ans meer und schau obs dort besser


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2009)

Wie geht es dem dem Rocky?? any News?


----------



## Zilli (10. Oktober 2009)

Gruetzi Stefan,


(Rocky, wie lang muss ich meine Daumen noch gedrückt halle ?)


----------



## Zilli (10. Oktober 2009)

Übrischens,
in der 43. KW (19.-23.10.) habe ich Urlaub. Abhängig vom Wetter, d.h. einigermaßen spontan, würde ich gern einen Tag in Winterberg verbringen.
Falls noch jemand Zeit hätte, der sich da ä bisserl auskennt, wer schon schee.
(Mav.: mehr will ich nach Südtirol + Beerfelden meiner Family nicht zumuten , da ich Sohnemann auch noch was bei Schönwetter zugesagt habe, die Küche neu tapeziert und 1m² gefliest werden muss ..... wer weiss was noch dazu kommt)


----------



## maverick65 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich guck mal in den Schicht-Urlaubsplan, vielleicht kann ich mich anschließen. Schau mer ma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Gruetzi Stefan,
> 
> 
> (Rocky, wie lang muss ich meine Daumen noch gedrückt halle ?)



Das heisst 

​*Grüezi*


----------



## pecht (10. Oktober 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Jungs, Mädels, Freireiter.. einen habe ich noch, ein Bild habe ich noch.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich mein bestest Bild an DIESEM Wochenende.
> 
> ...


gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## maverick65 (10. Oktober 2009)

pecht schrieb:


> gefällt mir sehr gut




Danke !


----------



## Zilli (10. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das heisst
> 
> *Grüezi*


Da ich mir nicht sicher war, hab ichs extra falsch geschrieben; nun isses klar, Danke 

@mav: sieht echt gut aus; vllt. wirkt es auch mit ocker/braunem Fummel, ich probiere dass das nächste mal aus  *dicketönespuck*

wg. Wibe: schaun mer mal


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie geht es dem dem Rocky?? any News?



Ich hab ihn vorhin mal am Krankenlager besucht und medizinische Notfallhilfe aus dem Hause Hans Riegel abgeliefert. Er lässt schön grüssen und brennt auf neue Abenteuer wenn er seine "three-months-later" überwunden hat.


----------



## haihoo (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi Ihr, war am WE dabei! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=412544&page=5&highlight=red+bull+road+rage
war supergeil aber sch... wetter
mit 2:23 3sec an der quali vorbei die besten 2:04, 2:06, 2:08.... mim coiler mit big appel un grippe hätt isch nich gedacht. warn so 8 profis dabei unn zum schluss fast nur noch RR
Gruß aus Franken


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. Oktober 2009)

@haihoo: respekt! bist du jetzt in franken ansässig?


----------



## haihoo (11. Oktober 2009)

yoo in ffm seit ende august alles aufgelöst. gibt kei jobs mehr für ings in rhein main bin jetzt erstmal bei feuchtwangen in der nähe vom hesselberg ansässig.
Ihr macht ja anscheinend immer heftigere ausflüge??? wär da auch gern ma mit.... tschja schnief!
Auch von mir alle genesungswünsche & grüß


----------



## schu2000 (11. Oktober 2009)

Es sind noch mehr Bilder aufgetaucht, unter anderem dieses 





@haihoo: willkommen in franken


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2009)

War das nicht der Fotograf der Panik bekam 


Ich würde den Effekt "Backfocus" nennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (12. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> War das nicht der Fotograf der Panik bekam



vor dem in der mitte muss man sich ja auch in acht nehmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2009)

... der tut nur so


----------



## haihoo (12. Oktober 2009)

....westmittelfranken....
jetz gibt's auch filmchen davon:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=426457
http://www.nordbayern.de/artikel.asp?art=1102552&kat=264


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Oktober 2009)

Servus,



i do like mondays!

vorlagen:







Prototyp:


----------



## xtccc (12. Oktober 2009)

haben will !


----------



## Eggbuster (12. Oktober 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 absolut Spitze!

Bring am Sonntag, falls es stattfindet mal ein paar Shirts mit, brauch definitiv eins


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. Oktober 2009)

COOL!!!


----------



## pecht (12. Oktober 2009)

freeride version würde mir bestimmt gut stehen. sagt mal bescheid wenns in serie geht...


----------



## maverick65 (12. Oktober 2009)

@ oldrizzo: klasse Idee , fehlt nur noch "Freireiter" auf dem Oberarm .
Wie soll ich die Idee eigentlich verstehen: Arbeitskleidung für die neue Trail-Force? Das war MissQuax´ Einwurf.

Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (12. Oktober 2009)

servus,

 

@ eggbuster: das wird wohl nix werden bis sonntag, zumal ich am 18. nicht da bin, leider. aktuell habe ich auch nur noch wenige t-shirts in diesem schicken grün vorrätig.

@ all: bei interesse - pm!


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Oktober 2009)

@ mav: warum nicht, trailcrew kann man auch druntersetzen.


----------



## mtb-spass (12. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
die Shirts find ich Klasse, super Idee. Kann ich da welche mitbestellen?

Viele Grüße

mtb-spass


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Nabend,
ich habe mal das Finale Video von Rocky und den Anderen hochgeladen.
Zu finden auf meiner Webseite, Rubrik Videos (ganz oben). 

Schönen Gruß,
HR1


----------



## visionthing (12. Oktober 2009)

Super das T-Shirt, so eins würde mir sicher auch stehen. 
Wann gehen sie denn in Produktion?

Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2009)

ich nehme auch eines ins very large  und Freeride bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (13. Oktober 2009)

Geiiiil!
Ich nehme auch eines, genau in dem Forstgrün in der Variante Freerider, ggf auch mit Druck Freireiter auf dem Arm in Größe XL.
Wäre doch super wenn man damit ggf so eine Aktion is Leben rufen könnte wie Hassia das macht "1 Kasten - 1 Baum". Bei uns könnte der Slogan lauten "1 Shirt - 1 Trail".
Gruß 
Meister Alex


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe die Servicestation soeben verlassen!
Jetzt ist alles wieder gut, naja fast. Werde bei gelegenheit mal die Bilder
vorher nachher einscannen.
So was mache ich jetzt? (langweil....)

//Rocky


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2009)

Hi Rocky, scheint ja alles gut gelaufen zu sein  in welchem KH warst Du denn?


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Oktober 2009)

Ja alles super gelaufen. Darf nur den Arm 2 Wochen nicht bewegen da es so viele Teile waren.
Ich war in Of. bei Prof. Hoffmann der ist auch Chef vom BG.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2009)

Gute Besserung weiterhin


----------



## Kulminator (13. Oktober 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe die Servicestation soeben verlassen!
> Jetzt ist alles wieder gut, naja fast. Werde bei gelegenheit mal die Bilder
> vorher nachher einscannen.
> ...



 da hatte ich gestern abend ja noch richtig viel Glück gehabt?? Warst du übernacht so unartig, oder warum haben die dich heute rausgelassen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Oktober 2009)

Die haben kurz nicht aufgepasst und schwupp weg war ich!


----------



## Kulminator (13. Oktober 2009)

wie war das mit "der einen" Schwester? Deinen Beschreibungen zufolge wäre ich auch auf der Flucht...


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Oktober 2009)

Genau.


----------



## Everstyle (13. Oktober 2009)

BTW, seid ihr als Freireiter eigentlich auch an so was interessiert...


Mein Kumpel Appi hat nämlich dieses Jahr eine T3 Trail Transalp Tirol Tour ausgetüftelt, die zum großen Teil nur über solche Wege geht. Wer mehr Infos haben möchte, einfach hier schauen. http://www.appi.at/BIKE/index.htm

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Es sind noch mehr Bilder aufgetaucht, unter anderem dieses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe es mal etwas verbessert  viel mehr geht aber nicht


----------



## maverick65 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich habe es mal etwas verbessert  viel mehr geht aber nicht




Gut gemacht Hopi . 
Etwas anderes habe ich von dir auch nicht erwartet 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2009)

eigentlich habe ich darauf gewartet das Du es machst


----------



## maverick65 (13. Oktober 2009)

Schleimmodus an: SO ein Ergebnis darfst du von mir noch nicht erwarten! Schleimmodus aus.


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2009)

ist doch ganz einfach!

Ebene>Gradationskurve>cmd+E>cmd+J>Hochpassfilter>cmd+E>cmd+J>Hochpassfilter>Maske nur Fahrer>cmd+E>cmd+J>Denoise>Maske fahrer weniger als Hintergrund>cmd+E   fertig


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Oktober 2009)

...das nachschärfen hast du in der kurzanleitung vergessen.


----------



## maverick65 (13. Oktober 2009)

---------------> flitz.... schon aufgeschrieben und am üben


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...das nachschärfen hast du in der kurzanleitung vergessen.



Nachschärfen ist Müll, mit dem Hochpassfilter geht es viel sauberer  Aber Du weißt ja,  Photoshop 1 Problem 1000 Lösungswege


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Oktober 2009)

...kommt ja auch immer darauf an für wen oder für was man etwas macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Oktober 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> BTW, seid ihr als Freireiter eigentlich auch an so was interessiert...
> 
> 
> Mein Kumpel Appi hat nämlich dieses Jahr eine T3 Trail Transalp Tirol Tour ausgetüftelt, die zum großen Teil nur über solche Wege geht. Wer mehr Infos haben möchte, einfach hier schauen. http://www.appi.at/BIKE/index.htm
> ...




also für mich ist das fahren "am Rande des Todes" eher nix 
btw: die Cam-Position war nicht ganz optimal.


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2009)

ich halte das auch für Schwachsinn, aber das sagen andere auch, wenn sie vor einem Drop stehen. Ich muss aber sagen, dass nach meinen Abflug in den Alpen solche Wege für mich gestorben sind. Lieber lerne ich auf meine alten Tage noch den Backflip


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Oktober 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> BTW, seid ihr als Freireiter eigentlich auch an so was interessiert...
> 
> 
> Mein Kumpel Appi hat nämlich dieses Jahr eine T3 Trail Transalp Tirol Tour ausgetüftelt, die zum großen Teil nur über solche Wege geht. Wer mehr Infos haben möchte, einfach hier schauen. http://www.appi.at/BIKE/index.htm
> ...



also die ein oder andere stelle würd ich schieben... aber genrell stellenweise sehr schön


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Oktober 2009)

Hhmm, das Ausgesetzte ist auch nicht mein Fall. So schön die Berge sind, aber da sind mir die Trails in Finale allemal lieber.


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. Oktober 2009)

zum schieben brauchts platz. interessiert mich eh nicht so.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2009)

wo ist es denn ausgesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ach der Appi - Den kenn' ich, der war letztes Jahr als Guide auf dem Alpen-X dabei 

Ein verrückter Kerl - Nachdem wir uns über Lupines ausgetauscht hatten, wollte er mich zu einem Nightride Alpen-X animieren


----------



## schu2000 (14. Oktober 2009)

@rocky: schön dass Du ausm Schlachthof entkommen bist  gute und schnelle Genesung!!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach der Appi - Den kenn' ich, der war letztes Jahr als Guide auf dem Alpen-X dabei
> 
> Ein verrückter Kerl - Nachdem wir uns über Lupines ausgetauscht hatten, wollte er mich zu einem Nightride Alpen-X animieren



Abends oder nachts sitz ich dann doch lieber im Wirtshaus als mich über irgendwelche zugigen Pässe zu schleppen.


----------



## Everstyle (14. Oktober 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach der Appi - Den kenn' ich, der war letztes Jahr als Guide auf dem Alpen-X dabei
> 
> Ein verrückter Kerl - Nachdem wir uns über Lupines ausgetauscht hatten, wollte er mich zu einem Nightride Alpen-X animieren



LOL, hab gerade mit ihm darüber gesprochen und er schien sich an die Unterhaltung zu erinnern. Ich habe mir eine Lupi von ihm besorgen lassen, doch über Alp-X Nightride haben wir uns nicht unterhalten. Dafür hat er versucht mich zu überreden an der Transalp Tirol Tour nächstes Jahr teil zu nehmen. Doch auch ich muss zunehmend gestehen, nachdem ich das Video dutzend mal gesehen habe, dass es ganz schön verrückt ist auf solchen Wegen zu fahren. Zum Glück habe ich mich selber an die Regel Nr. 2 gehalten, dann war es etwas einfacher...

Und ja, er ist echt verrückt...doch wer ist das nicht...dazu fällt mir ein: 





> ...Und dadurch wird dann plötzlich klar was bisher noch so verschwommen
> Und ich weiss von diesem trip möcht ich nicht mehr runterkommen
> Und ich rate euch macht mit doch ihr habt immer die wahl
> Geht her und nennt mich verrückt und sagt mir ihr wärt normal
> ...


Fanta4 - Ganz normal

Insgesamt bin ich aber etwas überrascht, dass die meisten hier, solche Touren eher ablehnen. Ich dachte für euch Freireiter, wäre so ein Balanceakt mal eine abwechslungsreiche Herausforderung. Letztendlich müsst ihr es auch perfekt beherrschen, wenn ihr mit der "wahnsinniger Geschwindigkeit" (die z. B. ich extrem verrückt halte) die Trails herunter fegt. Oder zum Beispiel die ganzen north-shore-trails. Hier gibt es doch auch jede Menge Leute, die an sowas Spaß haben. Ausserdem, so eine Tour besteht ja nicht nur aus solchen Passagen, es sind auch viele Trails, die  extrem verblockt bin. Ich selbst bin sehr häufig mit meinen 100mm/110mm technisch gescheitert; gleichwohl mich gut geschlagen und einige knifflige Stellen überwinden können. Bin auch sehr häufig auf der Tour gedanklich zum AK-West- bzw. Nordhang gefahren und die Trails verglichen und muss sagen, sie sind eine sehr gute Lehre für mich gewesen. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, hätte jetzt erwartet, dass eine Möglichkeit in den Alpen auf technisch sehr anspruchsvollen Trails zu fahren, mehr Zuspruch bekommen hätte...


----------



## a.nienie (14. Oktober 2009)

zum größten teil sieht es kontrolliert fahrbar aus.
so ganz eng und eine seite steil runter 
würde mich aber auch ordentlich nervös machen.


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich dachte für euch Freireiter, wäre so ein Balanceakt mal eine abwechslungsreiche Herausforderung. Letztendlich müsst ihr es auch perfekt beherrschen, .



Wir sprechen noch mal über das Thema, wenn Du das erste mal über die Trail-Kante gegangen bist (wenn Du dann noch unter uns bist). Ein Sprung der daneben geht, endet wenn überhaupt im Krankenhaus aber nur selten in der Kiste. Ein Abflug an den steilen Stellen auf dem Video endet zu 100% in der Kiste. Da liegt der Unterschied, wir haben eine andere Risikobewertung.
Ich verurteile diese Alpennummern nicht, aber nach meinem Abflug weiß ich wie schnell es geht und wie ich schon schrieb, lieber übe  ich den Backflip als noch mal so einen Weg zu fahren. Da stimmen für mich Risiko zum Fun-Faktor in keinster Weise.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2009)

naja zum Glück bestehen die Berge ja nicht nur, aber doch öfters, aus solchen Wegen. Mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich etwas daran.
Backflip würde ich mir nie zu trauen auch das mit dem Springen über irgendwelche Gaps oder Doubles oder dergleichen habe ich mehr schiss ........ 
Naja, evtl im nächsten Jahr mal ein Springworkshop mit Hopi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> zum größten teil sieht es kontrolliert fahrbar aus.



Sehe ich auch so 



a.nienie schrieb:


> so ganz eng und eine seite steil runter
> würde mich aber auch ordentlich nervös machen.



... und das ist auch gut so 

Solche Stellen erlebt man eben in den Alpen, wenn man es dort trailig angehen lässt 

Der Kameramann sollte allerdings mal an der Position der Helmkamera und an der Kopfhaltung arbeiten


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Oktober 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach sieht es im Video schlimmer aus als es ist, da wohl auch die Kamera nicht genau senkrecht montiert ist.
Das Problem bei der Sache ist , wenn du über die Kante gehst hast du ein Problem. Wir hatten das letztes Jahr in Arosa (gelle Marco). 
Auch das schnelle fahren auf Trails ist nicht ungefährlich aber da fällst du nicht 100 Meter den Berg runter.
Aber ich finde es gut und würde es vermutlich fahren und ich kenne da noch welche.

//Rocky


----------



## Everstyle (14. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ...Ein Sprung der daneben geht, endet wenn überhaupt im Krankenhaus aber nur selten in der Kiste. Ein Abflug an den steilen Stellen auf dem Video endet zu 100% in der Kiste...


Und das wird vermutlich der Grund sein, warum ich das nächste Mal sowas zumindest nicht vollständig fahren werde (glaub ich). Denn es gibt Passagen bei denen der Abflug auch nicht so schlimm sein sollte (z. B. im Geröll). BTW, meine Frau war ja auch nicht begeistert... 

Wobei ich persönlich denke, dass downhill nicht weniger gefährlich ist; frage mich immer, wenn ich die Vids hier im Forum betrachte, was macht da einer, wenn er sich um den Baum wickelt...kann auch nicht gesund sein. In den meisten Fällen fahren wir ja hier im Taunus auch ziemlich risikovoll und vertrauen auf unser Können und das bisschen Glück. Soll heissen, auch das kann schief gehen. Aber, ich will hier jetzt keine Diskussion über Gefahren und hypothetische Unfallsituationen etc. losrollen...vielmehr hat mich eure Meinung dazu interessiert. Bin irgendwie als Race-Fully-Fahrer eher der sportlich orientierte Typ, sprich zügig im (auch technischen) Uphill und flowig bis zügig (für meine Verhältnisse) im technischen Downhill. Habe irgendwie so das Bild im Kopf, dass die DHler da viel risikoreicher, als ich sind (zumindest war das mein Eindruck, als ich mal ein paar Jungs auf DEM Feldi-DH-Trail begegnet bin).



wahltho schrieb:


> ...Der Kameramann sollte allerdings mal an der Position der Helmkamera und an der Kopfhaltung arbeiten



Der Kameraman hat die Kamera an der Schulter dran; das ist übrigens die Stelle im Video, wo ich kurz anhalte; sieht eigentlich völlig unspektakulär aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Oktober 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Aber ich finde es gut und würde es vermutlich fahren und ich kenne da noch welche.
> 
> //Rocky


 
Ich bin dabei...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Oktober 2009)

Es hat ja keiner von unfahrbar gesprochen. Mal 'ne ausgesetzte Stelle zu fahren ist sicher nicht das Thema. Vielmehr stellt sich heraus, dass die Buben genau wissen was ihnen Spaß macht und was nicht.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. Oktober 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sieht es im Video schlimmer aus als es ist, da wohl auch die Kamera nicht genau senkrecht montiert ist.
> Das Problem bei der Sache ist , wenn du über die Kante gehst hast du ein Problem. Wir hatten das letztes Jahr in Arosa (gelle Marco).
> Auch das schnelle fahren auf Trails ist nicht ungefährlich aber da fällst du nicht 100 Meter den Berg runter.
> Aber ich finde es gut und würde es vermutlich fahren und ich kenne da noch welche.
> ...



Auch wenn ich in Arosa den oder anderen Höhenmeter ohne Rad (zwar Zeitgleich aber nicht zusammen) gemacht habe, würde ich das Ding auf dem Video sofort fahren. Sieht für mich nicht sonderlich spektakulär aus. Wenn man fällt, dann fällt man tief, aber dann muss man eben ein wenig mit Vorsicht fahren  

Schönen Gruß.


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ... BTW, meine Frau war ja auch nicht begeistert...



eine ordentliche lebensversicherung hilft an dieser stelle


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Wobei ich persönlich denke, dass downhill nicht weniger gefährlich ist; frage mich immer, wenn ich die Vids hier im Forum betrachte, was macht da einer, wenn er sich um den Baum wickelt..........
> 
> 
> ......als ich sind (zumindest war das mein Eindruck, als ich mal ein paar Jungs auf DEM Feldi-DH-Trail begegnet bin).



Ich sagte doch, wenn etwas schief geht endet es möglicherweise im Krankenhaus. Aber selbst das ist nicht immer der Fall! Aber wenn Du unkontrolliert den Berg runter rollst und fällst ist das Ende ziemlich sicher.


Der Feldberg DH war nun wirklich nicht der Rede wert  das war ein netter Singletrail mit dem einen oder andern Hindernis. 

Und wie auch schon schrieb, es kann ja jeder machen was er will, aber für meine Frau und mich ist das nix. Wir bleiben lieber im Bikepark (da fühlen wir uns sicherer)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei...



... ich auch 

So ähnliche Dinger sind mir wie gesagt in den Alpen auch schon unter die Stollen gekommen


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir sprechen noch mal über das Thema, wenn Du das erste mal über die Trail-Kante gegangen bist (wenn Du dann noch unter uns bist). Ein Sprung der daneben geht, endet wenn überhaupt im Krankenhaus aber nur selten in der Kiste. Ein Abflug an den steilen Stellen auf dem Video endet zu 100% in der Kiste. Da liegt der Unterschied, wir haben eine andere Risikobewertung.
> Ich verurteile diese Alpennummern nicht, aber nach meinem Abflug weiß ich wie schnell es geht und wie ich schon schrieb, lieber übe  ich den Backflip als noch mal so einen Weg zu fahren. Da stimmen für mich Risiko zum Fun-Faktor in keinster Weise.



so sehe ich das auch. bis auf das man artikel nicht steigern kann.
bei mir zwickts auch bei bikeparkbesuchen genügend im magen.

das mit dem backflip scheinst du ja ernst zu meinen. würde ich dir auch zutrauen...


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Bin irgendwie als Race-Fully-Fahrer eher der sportlich orientierte Typ



meinst du wirklich zügiges bergabfahren ist nicht ebenso sportlich?


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2009)

Nee nee ich glaube nicht mehr das ich noch flippe, 360er reicht, sollte nur sagen das ich mir diese Gratwanderung nicht mehr geben werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

jedem das seine.


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Es hat ja keiner von unfahrbar gesprochen. Mal 'ne ausgesetzte Stelle zu fahren ist sicher nicht das Thema. Vielmehr stellt sich heraus, dass die Buben genau wissen was ihnen Spaß macht und was nicht.



aber ganz genau!


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir bleiben lieber im Bikepark (da fühlen wir uns sicherer)



völlig klar! in dem geilen wohnwagen- keine frage!


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

so. alles gelesen.


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> völlig klar! in dem geilen wohnwagen- keine frage!



noch ist er nicht uns! Ich schaue mir ihn am Samstag an, aber ich denke er wird bald ein MTK Kennzeichen haben


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

wenns meiner wäre, bekäme er ein ktm kennzeichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2009)

ich wusste gar nicht das Du umgezogen bist


----------



## pecht (14. Oktober 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Und das wird vermutlich der Grund sein, warum ich das nächste Mal sowas zumindest nicht vollständig fahren werde (glaub ich). Denn es gibt Passagen bei denen der Abflug auch nicht so schlimm sein sollte (z. B. im Geröll). BTW, meine Frau war ja auch nicht begeistert...
> 
> Wobei ich persönlich denke, dass downhill nicht weniger gefährlich ist; frage mich immer, wenn ich die Vids hier im Forum betrachte, was macht da einer, wenn er sich um den Baum wickelt...kann auch nicht gesund sein. In den meisten Fällen fahren wir ja hier im Taunus auch ziemlich risikovoll und vertrauen auf unser Können und das bisschen Glück. Soll heissen, auch das kann schief gehen. Aber, ich will hier jetzt keine Diskussion über Gefahren und hypothetische Unfallsituationen etc. losrollen...vielmehr hat mich eure Meinung dazu interessiert. Bin irgendwie als Race-Fully-Fahrer eher der sportlich orientierte Typ, sprich zügig im (auch technischen) Uphill und flowig bis zügig (für meine Verhältnisse) im technischen Downhill. Habe irgendwie so das Bild im Kopf, dass die DHler da viel risikoreicher, als ich sind (zumindest war das mein Eindruck, als ich mal ein paar Jungs auf DEM Feldi-DH-Trail begegnet bin).
> 
> ...



also ich würde das auch fahren. ist ähnlich wie vom rothorn (lenzerheide) nach arosa rüber.


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

du bist ein held.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Oktober 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> so. alles gelesen.



Und jeden Beitrag einzeln beantwortet. Respekt, das bringt dich in der Spamwertung weit nach vorn. 

Ich habe meine "Abgrunderfahrung" in den Dolomiten gemacht.  Es gibt da eine mit P- beginnende, geschichtsträchtige Tour die durch den ein oder anderen Tunnel führt. In den frühen 90igern war sie noch offen, mittlerweile ist sie zu recht gesperrt. Robert und ich sind sie bei Nebel in weiten Teilen gefahren. Vielleicht hat auch die Lektüre der dortigen Geschehnisse zwischen 1916 und 1918 zur seinerzeitigen und noch immer wirkenden Stimmung beigetragen.

Danach bist du bist froh wieder im Tal zu sein und ein schönes Weissbier dir stehen zu haben. Zwischenzeitlich kann ich mit ruhigem Gewissen ein Weissbier trinken ohne so eine Nummer vorher gemacht haben zu müssen.


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> du bist ein held.



vom Erdbeerfeld


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

ja, in meinem alter (od. besser bei meinem geisteszustand) muss man antworten solange einem die entgegnung noch auf der zunge liegt.

deine gewissenlosigkeit ist uns bekannt. bezüglich weissbierabpumpverhalten meine ich.


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> vom Erdbeerfeld



oh, ein vergessener poet!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Oktober 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ja, in meinem alter (od. besser bei meinem geisteszustand) muss man antworten solange einem die entgegnung noch auf der zunge liegt.
> 
> deine gewissenlosigkeit ist uns bekannt. bezüglich weissbierabpumpverhalten meine ich.



Woher willst du Schwätzer das denn wissen?


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich ein schweiger wäre, würde ich weder ein ob noch ein woher kennen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Oktober 2009)

Was ist denn hier los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

ich spame.


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

angeblich.


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

wie gehts dir eigentlich, du trailberserker!?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Oktober 2009)

Pah, von wegen angeblich. Das ist doch offensichtlich.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Oktober 2009)

Ach so.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Oktober 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wie gehts dir eigentlich, du trailberserker!?



mir gehts so weit gut, darf den Arm aber 2Wochen nicht bewegen. Die Herren haben bedenken das sonst die Platte nicht hält.


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

immer schön gummibärchen essen! würde meine oma sagen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Oktober 2009)

Habe ich schon gemacht........


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

dann !muss! alles gut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Oktober 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> immer schön gummibärchen essen! würde meine oma sagen.



Nur gut dass du uns an den Weisheiten der ehrenwerten Dame teilhaben lässt.


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

du weisst, dass ich für euch fast alles tue.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Oktober 2009)

Mein Bike wolltest du in Finale aber nicht putzen. Da gehen die Einschränkungen also schon los.


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

du hattest mich bereits genug gedemütigt. sonst hätte ich dies natürlich getan!


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Oktober 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> du hattest mich bereits genug gedemütigt. sonst hätte ich dies natürlich getan!



Habe ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Oktober 2009)

Gedemütigt? Wann denn?

Den einzigen Vorwurf an den ich mich erinnere ist der des Schnarchens und deiner dadurch beeinträchtigten Nachtruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

@rocky: kommt darauf an was man für präferenzen man hat.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Oktober 2009)

Na dann. Was machen denn deine Knochen?


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

bruder, wie gefällt es dir auf meinem arm? das wird mir jetzt zu schwer- geh lieber wieder runter.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2009)

Lenzerheide nach Arosa ist flacher


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Na dann. Was machen denn deine Knochen?



alles soweit grün. da es heute recht werktätig zuging, bescherrt mir einer meiner bandscheibenvorfälle ein spaciges taubheitsgefühl in linken bein. vielleicht schau ich mir jetzt noch nen kriegsversehrte beinhaltenden film damit ich süsse träume habe.


----------



## Everstyle (15. Oktober 2009)

Hey, 

vielen Dank für die interessanten Antworten und insgesamt für die Beurteilung der Lage. Ich sehe, dass es auch andere gibt, die sowas gerne fahren würden. Wobei ich, wie gesagt, nächstes Mal defensiver sein werde. 

Da sag ich nur GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE!!!

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. vlt sieht man sich hier oder da auf dem einen oder anderem Trail im Taunus; bitte aber nicht hupen oder schreien, wenn ich den Weg nach unten blockiere


----------



## Zilli (16. Oktober 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> mir gehts so weit gut, darf den Arm aber 2Wochen nicht bewegen. Die Herren haben bedenken das sonst die Platte nicht hält.


Also meine Platte hält schon ziemlich lang auf meinem Hals .
Ich hoffe Deine  Genesung macht Fortschritte.

zum Video von Everstyle: Hat mich auch an Arosa erinnert (von der Trailbreite), die Steilheit war schon "schräger"; teilweise sah es durch die Kamera ausgesetzt aus. Würde ich gern mal in Natura sehen.

Tom: Im Wohnwagen waren im Eisfach des Kühlschranks noch zwei Rittersport .... 

... falls Du / HotRod sie  gefunden haben solltest ... guten Appetit.


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Oktober 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Tom: Im Wohnwagen waren im Eisfach des Kühlschranks noch zwei Rittersport ....
> 
> ... falls Du / HotRod sie  gefunden haben solltest ... guten Appetit.



Ich glaube die sind bei mir gelandet!
Ich habe auch noch etwas Besteck und eine Basecab die nicht von mir sind.
Der oder die Besitzer können sich mal melden.

//Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2009)

moin, moin...


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Oktober 2009)

Na wieder da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Oktober 2009)

morsche.
ja, der uu scheint wieder im land zu sein. ich hatte den spruch mit dem meer irgendwie nicht so für voll genommen.
wie geil wars denn?


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Oktober 2009)

und bei dir? was machen die morschen knochen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du mich meinst, soweit so gut.
Ist halt etwas blöd, da ich den Arm nicht bewegen darf.
Und deine?


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. Oktober 2009)

klar, wenn sollte ich sonst meinen! bei mir ist soweit wieder alles gut. ich muss mich im job etwas zurückhalten. letzte woche war mein bein für zwei tage taub. solches auslösende muss ich meiden- ausser es hat mit radeln zu tun...
ich hoffe es klappt die tage mal mit nem krankenbesuch.


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Oktober 2009)

Ja dann lasse dich mal blicken.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> morsche.
> ja, der uu scheint wieder im land zu sein. ich hatte den spruch mit dem meer irgendwie nicht so für voll genommen.
> wie geil wars denn?



gut wars, eine woche fast ausschließlich sonnenschein, anständig wind und auch mal aufbrausendes meer...so wie es sein soll


----------



## xtccc (17. Oktober 2009)

hat morgen jemand bock darauf durch den taunüsslichen schmodder zu fetzen ?

torsten


----------



## pecht (17. Oktober 2009)

ja eigentlich schon wenns nicht regent! wann?


----------



## xtccc (17. Oktober 2009)

[email protected]!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Oktober 2009)

Brauchst du dafür deinen Panzer?
Dann bring ich ihn dir heute Abend noch vorbei....
Gruß.
Marco


----------



## DrMainhattan (18. Oktober 2009)

Mei war des schee heut...

ACHTUNG: Weiltalbus fährt nur noch nächstes Wochenende, dann Winterpause!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2009)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> ACHTUNG: Weiltalbus fährt nur noch nächstes Wochenende, dann Winterpause!!!



...dann also nächstes WE im taunus


----------



## maverick65 (18. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## pecht (19. Oktober 2009)

ob wir den bus mal voll kriegen?

@xtccc sorry aber ich bin zur zeit einfach erkältet und habe mich gegen sport entschieden am samstag oder sonntag?!? warst du?


----------



## xtccc (20. Oktober 2009)

yep...war mit dem dr.mainhattan unterwegs..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (20. Oktober 2009)

yeppi mein Schichtplan wurde nochmal geändert: ich kann am Samstag mitfahren . Wie wärs mit nem N8ride, den letzten Bus, bissi warten und dann gemütlich wieder runter  ?

Gruß Mav


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Oktober 2009)

Habe jetzt die Bilder!

vorher





nacher


----------



## Hopi (21. Oktober 2009)

ui ui ui, da hast Du jetzt bestimmt eine fette Narbe


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Oktober 2009)

jo


----------



## Hopi (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss wegen meine Hand auch mal schauen lassen  ich glaube in der Schweiz ist da wieder etwas kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Calli Potter (21. Oktober 2009)

Wünsche dir eine gute Besserung!! hatte sowas änliches auch schon einmal gehabt (Tossy 3 ) aber bei dir war oder ist ja bestimmt das Schlüssselbein im Arsch gewesen°°°°


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Oktober 2009)

Narben machen männlich 
Rocky ich wünsch dir gute Besserung

Eine Frage in die Runde: Hat jemand Lust die "Andi´s" aus Offenbach mal zu besuchen? Würde mir gerne mal deren Strecke angucken...allerdings erst in 2 Wochen. Bin nächste Woche schon wieder in München (ätz)

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## maverick65 (21. Oktober 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die Bilder!
> 
> vorher
> nacher




Kommt man denn damit durch eine Metallschleuse? 


Von mir auch gute Besserung und ärgere deine Frau nicht soviel. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Oktober 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die Bilder!
> 
> vorher



Jungejunge, das sieht aus wie in einem Knochenwürfelbecher einer Voodoo-Prinzessin. Gute Besserung & auf das ES hält!


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja wenn dann richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Oktober 2009)

Mav - so sehr trägt die Platte auch nicht auf. Die Schleusen sind so gebaut, dass man auch mit Körperschmuck durchpasst.

Lautlos geht der Durchmarsch allerdings nicht vonstatten.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Oktober 2009)

da hast es dir aber wirklich richtig gegeben und für die ärzte wars sicher ne herausforderung ...hoffentlich ham se alle brocken gefunden 


auch von mir gute besserung


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Oktober 2009)

Wie sieht's eigentlich mit unserem Freireiter-Treffen aus? Wann und wo? Hatten wir schon was ausgemacht?
Wir sollten das nicht aus den Augen verlieren!  das letzte Treffen war nämlich echt lustig.
Gruß,
HR


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Oktober 2009)

Wir hatten den nächsten Freitag (30.10) bei mir geplant.


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. Oktober 2009)

richtig. lasst uns erstmal den kranken andi besuchen! eventuell hat dieser ja nichts dagegen, wenn der eine od. andere andi ebenfalls hinzukommt. dann könnten auch die beerfeldenbilder besichtigt werden, so der zilli-andi auch vorbeischaut (od. einen datentransfer der mavdateien einleitet).


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Oktober 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> richtig. lasst uns erstmal den kranken andi besuchen! eventuell hat dieser ja nichts dagegen, wenn der eine od. andere andi ebenfalls hinzukommt. dann könnten auch die beerfeldenbilder besichtigt werden, so der zilli-andi auch vorbeischaut (od. einen datentransfer der mavdateien einleitet).



Das hört sich doch nach einem Plan an! 
Das schöne am 30. ist natürlich, dass am Tag danach keiner arbeiten muss  Dann können wir uns richtig Zeit lassen beim Fotos gucken und beim Selbstloben 

Zilli muss kommen und am Besten besorgt er die Mav-Bilder, ich habe von Mav auf mehrfache Nachfrage leider keine Antwort bekommen 

Schönen Tag noch,
Marco


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wir hatten den nächsten Freitag (30.10) bei mir geplant.



ups, hatte ich ja ganz vergessen. keule, ich wünsche dir noch eine schnelle und gute heilung...bei uns alten säcken dauert ja alles schon etwas länger...


----------



## maverick65 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> ich habe von Mav auf mehrfache Nachfrage leider keine Antwort bekommen
> 
> Marco




Hä? Habe ich irgend was verpasst oder nicht gerafft??!!


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Oktober 2009)

Wer kommt den alles?
Der Mav kann doch seine Bilder selbst mitbringen!

//Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Oktober 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Hä? Habe ich irgend was verpasst oder nicht gerafft??!!



Du wolltest mir die Bilder der Freireiter zur Verfügung stellen und ich hab dich ein paar mal per PN danach gefragt, aber leider keine Antwort bekommen ;-)
Aber wir können das ja beim Freireiter-Treffen machen...

Gruß


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Oktober 2009)

da meld ich mich mal an...


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. Oktober 2009)

mit meinereinem ist auch zu rechnen. 

und wenn mav vorbeikäme fänd ichs auch supi, denn der archiviert in gewisser weisse mein radlerleben und stellt somit jede menge erinnerungen sicher.
soll ich die offenbächer andigang aktivieren?

in der neuen freireiterhochglanzpostille ist ein rührendes interview mit macaskill zu lesen. understatement pur. 
auch andere artikel wurden als durchaus lesenswert empfunden, was ich echt nicht vermutet hätte...
ich kann euch ja am nächsten freitag etwas daraus vorlesen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Oktober 2009)

Isch bin auch dabei...wenn's genug Bier gibt!!! ;-)
Freu mich auf die Lesung von Tom....


----------



## Zilli (22. Oktober 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ...... ich kann euch ja am nächsten freitag etwas daraus vorlesen.


Onkel Tom liest vor; Klasse 




Ich kann am 30.; sah bisher nicht danach aus. 
Mav, wenn's Dir auch passt, könnte ich Dich ggf. abholen.


----------



## xtccc (23. Oktober 2009)

würde auch teilnehmen wollen......vielleicht kann der tom bis dahin ja schon was aus dem macaskill-video auf seinem eigenen bike vorführen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Oktober 2009)

tja, rocky, sieht nach voller bude aus am nächsten freitag.

das mit der lesung geht seinen gang, doch für die macaskill-nachahmung sollte ich noch etwas trainieren...

wir sollten uns noch gedanken machen bezüglich des caterings. am lädierten christoph darfs jedenfalls nicht hängenbleiben!


----------



## Zilli (23. Oktober 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ... wir sollten uns noch gedanken machen bezüglich des caterings. am lädierten christoph darfs jedenfalls nicht hängenbleiben!


Stimmt. Vllt. kennt er einen guten  

, wo sich was holen/mitbringen ließe...


----------



## maverick65 (23. Oktober 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Mav, wenn's Dir auch passt, könnte ich Dich ggf. abholen.




Geil  . Shutteln ist ja schon eine angenehme Sache aber Taxi zu meinem 1. Freireitertreffen topt die Angelegenheit . Gleich mal eine Frage zu den mehr oder weniger Eingeladenen: sind auch Frauen zugelassen?? Frauchen muß und will einfach mal raus, ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen wie neidisch sie ist, wenn ich mein Rad fertig mache . Seit Tagen stapft sie völlig betrübt durch die Bude. 
Bilder bringe ich mit. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich muss wegen meine Hand auch mal schauen lassen  ich glaube in der Schweiz ist da wieder etwas kaputt gegangen.



Nee oder


----------



## maverick65 (23. Oktober 2009)

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit morgen aus, wer ist dabei, wer fährt freiwillig langsam vor mir/der neuen Cam oder auch mal langsam hinter mir her ?


----------



## Hopi (23. Oktober 2009)

welche neue Cam?


----------



## maverick65 (23. Oktober 2009)

Na die jenewelche mit der du gefahren bist. Jetzt ist sie endlich mal an meinem Rad . Hier die 1. Testfahrt: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3KCGOc1QtM"]YouTube - ContourHD Test rear[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSPJURVh1RQ"]YouTube - ContourHD Test Front[/ame]


Bitte HD anklicken!

Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2009)

weiß noch nicht genau wann ich fahren kann.
will aber unbedingt fahren....bei mir wirds ganz kurzentschlossen sein,
wenn jemand fährt bitte die zeit posten dann kann man sich dranhängen


----------



## maverick65 (23. Oktober 2009)

Kurzentschlossen N8Ride geht nicht. Kurzentschlossen einsteigen schon: Ich nehme den Bus um Ölf, sicher auch den halb 4...


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Oktober 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Geil  . Shutteln ist ja schon eine angenehme Sache aber Taxi zu meinem 1. Freireitertreffen topt die Angelegenheit . Gleich mal eine Frage zu den mehr oder weniger Eingeladenen: sind auch Frauen zugelassen?? Frauchen muß und will einfach mal raus, ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen wie neidisch sie ist, wenn ich mein Rad fertig mache . Seit Tagen stapft sie völlig betrübt durch die Bude.
> Bilder bringe ich mit.
> 
> Gruß Mav



Freireiter treffen = treffen von Frei- reitern und rinnen.
Da deine Frau auch frei reitet ist sie natürlich auch willkommen!

//Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Oktober 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Stimmt. Vllt. kennt er einen guten
> 
> , wo sich was holen/mitbringen ließe...



Pizzeria um die Ecke!


----------



## MissQuax (23. Oktober 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Freireiter treffen = treffen von Frei- reitern und rinnen.
> Da deine Frau auch frei reitet ist sie natürlich auch willkommen!


 
Fein, freue mich!


----------



## maverick65 (23. Oktober 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> und wenn mav vorbeikäme fänd ichs auch supi, denn der archiviert in gewisser weisse mein radlerleben und stellt somit jede menge erinnerungen sicher.



Einen habe ich noch (schuldig). Ca. 2 Stunden Rohmaterial von der alten analog-cam verarbeitet: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3283 leider alles "nur" Helmcamperspektive. Würde ich heute anders machen. Hätte wenn und aber....


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Oktober 2009)

moin

morgen taunus?


----------



## maverick65 (24. Oktober 2009)

Alleine fahren ist voll doof  und Bilder von sich selbst sind noch dööwer. 







außerdem war Wetter für den Cam-Quatsch nicht gerade passend, voll langweiliges Video ohne richtige Farben, ohne richtige Action. Ach menno...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaUN7-82PQI"]YouTube - Feldi[/ame]

Gruß Mav


----------



## maverick65 (24. Oktober 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin
> 
> morgen taunus?




Gerne: wann wo?


----------



## maverick65 (24. Oktober 2009)

Ihr Weicheier: ich mach morgen eine Sonnenaufgangstour in den Nebel. 
Wir sehen uns auf dem Oldking....


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Oktober 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Ihr Weicheier: ich mach morgen eine Sonnenaufgangstour in den Nebel.
> Wir sehen uns auf dem Oldking....



mit einer geweissheit von ca. 80% wirst du morgen vom sonnenaufgang nicht viel mitbekommen...

es liese sich aber eine Taunustour gegen 11-12uhr am Fuchstanz einrichten
  ( nur mit bestätigung, werd morgen nochmal reinschauen)


----------



## maverick65 (24. Oktober 2009)

80% ist sicher schon ein echt positiver Wert, wenn man denn wirklich auf den Sonnenaufgang aus ist. Es ist eine Zahl und ich lass sie so stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Oktober 2009)

....


----------



## Zilli (24. Oktober 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Alleine fahren ist voll doof  und Bilder von sich selbst sind noch dööwer. ...
> Gruß Mav


Alleine (kurzfristig um 14:30  entschlossen) um den Flughafen  ist noch fiiiehl döwerer. Immerhin hab ich nun die richtige Bettschwere 

 , war'n immerhin 64 km.


----------



## Zilli (24. Oktober 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> 80% ist sicher schon ein echt positiver Wert, wenn man denn wirklich auf den Sonnenaufgang aus ist. Es ist eine Zahl und ich lass sie so stehen.




 wenn man den Zweck Deines Vorhabens berücksichtigt, sind die 80% aus Iggi's Aussage eher negativ hinsichtlich
der Erfolgswahrscheinlich zu deuten 

....


----------



## Zilli (24. Oktober 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> ....außerdem war Wetter für den Cam-Quatsch nicht gerade passend, voll langweiliges Video ohne richtige Farben, ohne richtige Action. Ach menno...
> Gruß Mav


Das Bild ist nebelbedingt ziehmlich trüb, immerhin ist der  Ton der Bremsen 1A  rübergekommen 

"Flattert" Dein Vorderrad ? siehe bei ca. 50 sec.


----------



## Meister Alex (25. Oktober 2009)

Beim MAv würde ich auch die "Flatter" bekommen
Ich bin seit 8 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen und werde mich wohl mal nach einer Ersatzdroge umschauen müssen. Meint ihr ich könnte mich in ein Methadonprogramm einschleusen?
Gruß vom Meister Alex


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube meine prognose hinsichtlich des sonnenaufgangs, war ein wenig falsch..vllt hätte ich die zeitumstellung einrechnen sollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (25. Oktober 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> ...Meint ihr ich könnte mich in ein Methadonprogramm einschleusen?
> Gruß vom Meister Alex


Ich hatte schon 2x mal "Winterpokal" genommen. Das hatte besser geholfen als letzten Winter, wo ich wenig gemacht habe .... 

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich das Zeug diesen Winter wieder nehme


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. Oktober 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Alleine fahren ist voll doof  und Bilder von sich selbst sind noch dööwer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



trotzdem bist du der mann und wir die memmen! 
ich saftsack lag bis eben im bett... wie soll das nur enden?


----------



## maverick65 (25. Oktober 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> trotzdem bist du der mann und wir die memmen!



Ich bin auch eine Memme, habe verpennt, vergessen den Wecker zu stellen


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2009)

moin
back von ner schönen schlammigen runde durchn goldenen taunuswald


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Oktober 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin
> back von ner schönen schlammigen runde durchn goldenen taunuswald



schee wars


----------



## Meister Alex (25. Oktober 2009)

Ole Ole,
hab heute auch mal wieder aufm Radl gesessen: Nachwirkungen vom Schnubbe (Will jetzt nix von Wuzzeseuche hören) und desolater Trainingszustand lassen mich böses für den Winterpokal ahnen. Muss erst mal wieder an der Grundlage arbeiten. Vieleicht gehe ich  mal wieder bissi mehr ins Schwimmbad, da sieht keiner wie ich schwitze und Aktivisten von Greenpeace wurden da auch noch nicht gesichtet...
Gruß vom:
Meister des extremcouchings Alex


----------



## maverick65 (26. Oktober 2009)

@crazy-racer: schöne Bilder. Ich hätte wohl doch nicht auf meine Sonnenaufgangstour bestehen soll


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Oktober 2009)

spiegel online, whistler


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Oktober 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> spiegel online, whistler



Hast wohl nix zu tun?


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Oktober 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hast wohl nix zu tun?



zu tun schon...ruf mal an...aber nicht auf dem handy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (27. Oktober 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> spiegel online, whistler


Wow, das wären für mich mindestens 10 min. ununterbrochener Rausch*lechzz*


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2009)

schee wars.....nightride..40 km


----------



## MissQuax (28. Oktober 2009)

So, nach Rockys hübschen Fotos hier mein Beitrag zum Thema "Metal Meets Meat"! 

Die Reparatur:








Der Reißverschluß:







Gruß,

MissQuax
(die ihrem Namen alle Ehre macht  )


----------



## Hopi (28. Oktober 2009)

Na die Narbe geht doch noch  Du kleiner Held  Du. Also weiterhin gute Besserung  und nächstes Jahr wird alles besser


----------



## Zilli (28. Oktober 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schee wars.....nightride..40 km


jeep....

.... deswegen hier noch mal ne Wiederholung :


Zilli schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon 2x mal "Winterpokal" genommen. Das hatte besser geholfen als letzten Winter, wo ich wenig gemacht habe ....
> 
> Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich das Zeug diesen Winter wieder nehme


----------



## maverick65 (29. Oktober 2009)

Alter Schwede: ich dachte schon Photoshop Cs4 wäre heftig.


!!?? 

...

Bis ich Premiere Cs4 hatte 


??!!



... .


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Oktober 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede: ich dachte schon Photoshop Cs4 wäre heftig.
> 
> 
> !!??
> ...



Falsches Forum!


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Oktober 2009)

So dann bist heute Abend!


----------



## Hopi (30. Oktober 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede: ich dachte schon Photoshop Cs4 wäre heftig.
> 
> 
> !!??
> ...




ähmmmmm


was hat denn das eine mit dem andern zu tun? PS ist für Bild und Prem ist für Video.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (30. Oktober 2009)

wann soll denn die Lesung des Tom MacAskill beginnen ?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2009)

19:00 steht bei den nachbarn....


----------



## schu2000 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich wär ja auch gern gekommen (ja echt, ohne Scheiß, zur Not hätt ich sicherlich wieder in Toms Karre pennen können  ), aber leider leider muss ich übers Wochenende noch mal schnell nach Bozen


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Oktober 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich wär ja auch gern gekommen (ja echt, ohne Scheiß, zur Not hätt ich sicherlich wieder in Toms Karre pennen können  ), aber leider leider muss ich übers Wochenende noch mal schnell nach Bozen


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. Oktober 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich wär ja auch gern gekommen (ja echt, ohne Scheiß, zur Not hätt ich sicherlich wieder in Toms Karre pennen können  ), aber leider leider muss ich übers Wochenende noch mal schnell nach Bozen



viel spass in südtirol. und bestes wetter! 

wird schon die tage mal klappen mit nem wiedersehen. wenn party und biken angesagt ist, wirst du doch hoffentlich anreisen. und im auto muss man im spätherbst auch nicht pennen. ein warmes plätzchen für dich und dein radel finden wir sicherlich!


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich wär ja auch gern gekommen (ja echt, ohne Scheiß, zur Not hätt ich sicherlich wieder in Toms Karre pennen können  ), aber leider leider muss ich übers Wochenende noch mal schnell nach Bozen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Oktober 2009)

Servus!
ist nicht auch bald wieder Zeit für FFM @ Night? Dieses Jahr würde es bestimmt bei mir auch mal klappen


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2009)

jepp ist es bald...vor allem für die freireiter weihnachtsfeier am glühweinstand


----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jepp ist es bald...vor allem für die freireiter weihnachtsfeier am glühweinstand



Da komm ich wieder mit  Jägermeister mmh


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Oktober 2009)

danke für die hervorragende bewirtung,
die tollen bilder
und die schöne 2009 zusammenfassung 

letzter freitag im nächsten monat dann bei mir


----------



## maverick65 (31. Oktober 2009)

Die Freireiter sind schon ein lustiger Haufen , immer gerne wieder. 

Gute Genesung an alle verletzten 

@Hot Rod1: hiermit hassu die Genehmigung alle von mir bisher geschossenen Bilder von Freireitern, per CD an dich überreicht, in deinem Interesse zu verwenden. Jetzt brauchst du für eine Veröffentlichung nur noch das Einverständnis der Abgebildeten... 

Gruß Mav


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Oktober 2009)

so, ich bin auch wieder zu hause. 
klar wars schön. wie erwartet.


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Oktober 2009)

morgen taunus ?


----------



## maverick65 (31. Oktober 2009)

Wann?  

Da der Bus ja nun nicht mehr fährt werde ich wohl das "kleine Schwarze" nehmen, so als letzte Ausfahrt vor der großen Umbauaktion.






Gruß Mav


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Oktober 2009)

11Uhr Fuchstanz?


willst dur wirklich mit nem racing ralph durchn nassen herbstwald fahren ???


----------



## Zilli (31. Oktober 2009)

Zum gestrigen Abend kann ich mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen.
Danke nochmal für die Bewirtung 




Morgen wollte ich von Kriftel aus zum Feldberg + zurück (ca. 40 km / 850 hm / Brutto ca. 4 Std.). Entweder ab 09:00 oder ab ca. 13:00 beginnend.
Hängt davon ab, wie ich morgen aus der Kiste komme.
P.S.: mit Speci und leichtem LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (31. Oktober 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 11Uhr Fuchstanz?
> 
> 
> willst dur wirklich mit nem racing ralph durchn nassen herbstwald fahren ???




Nein, natürlich nicht. Die waren mal für eine kleine Flachlandtour montiert. Wir können morgen ja neue Bilder machen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Oktober 2009)

dann denk ich wohl auch mal drüber nach nicht so spät schlafen zu gehen  auch wenn der Wetterbericht ja nicht soo super Aussichten liefert 
@mav: so aus der Ferne betrachtet sehen die Schweißnähte nicht so sonderlich dolle aus  um was für ein Fabrikat handelt es sich denn da?


----------



## maverick65 (31. Oktober 2009)

@Zilli: also wenn du schon Zeit zum Biken hast, dann schließe dich doch einfach uns an. Am besten wir machen eine Uhrzeit aus und somit hat keiner Aurseden von wegen verpennt oder nicht aus der Kiste gekommen 

Wer holt wen ab, wann und wo?

Gruß Mav


----------



## maverick65 (31. Oktober 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @mav: so aus der Ferne betrachtet sehen die Schweißnähte nicht so sonderlich dolle aus  um was für ein Fabrikat handelt es sich denn da?




Das habe ich bis heute nicht rausbekommen. Es ist wohl ein Markenrahmen der sicher von einem Lehrling geschweißt wurde, da einige Fehler in den Schweißnähten sind konnte er nicht mehr mit einem "Namen" verkauft werden. Es gibt aber immer wieder Händler die an solche Ausschußware rann kommen und sie dann verticken. Ich habe für den Rahmen inklusive Sattelklemme und einfachen Steuerlager 100 Euronen bezahlt. Mein Fehler war nur: ich hätte vorher mal die Maße angucken sollen, das Oberrohr ist schon ziemlich kurz. Deswegen wird dieses Rad im kommenden Winter zum Fully umgebaut, ich will mir ein Poison-Rahmen holen und dabei gleich wieder einen Billig-Anbieter-Test machen: http://cgi.ebay.de/Kind-Shock-Climb...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item48380512dc. Mit meiner Suntour-Duro-FR20-Gabel habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## maverick65 (31. Oktober 2009)

Gerade mit Zilli was ausgemacht: entweder wir beide oder ich alleine gegen ölf am fuxi. 

Ich geh mal Akku von der V-Cam laden.

<---flitz....


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Oktober 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Gerade mit Zilli was ausgemacht: entweder wir beide oder ich alleine gegen ölf am fuxi.
> 
> Ich geh mal Akku von der V-Cam laden.
> 
> <---flitz....



fein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Oktober 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> fein



Ich hab mir auf jeden Fall mal den Wecker gestellt, hoffe meine müden Knochen dann auch aus dem warmen, weichen, gemütlichen Bett rauswuchten zu können  
Gute Nacht!


----------



## xtccc (1. November 2009)

war sehr cool am Fr! nochma danke an den gastgeber !

gruss
torsten


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. November 2009)

@xtccc: sieht man dich heute zur critical mass?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (1. November 2009)

Nächste Hiobsbotschaft: Crazy-Racer ist auf die Fresse gefallen, wurde ins Krankenhaus nach Bad Homburg gebracht. Ich denke mal sobald Iggi was weiß wird uns bescheid geben.


----------



## Zilli (1. November 2009)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Servus!
> ist nicht auch bald wieder Zeit für FFM @ Night? Dieses Jahr würde es bestimmt bei mir auch mal klappen


Das wird leider sicher nichts mehr die nächste Zeit. Sauschade für ihn. Mal sehen, was Iggi sagt. Ich werd mein Rotkreuz-Päckerl mal wieder in den Rucksack legen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2009)

...so moin.. zurück ausm Krankenhaus..
also:
Ihm gehts den Umständen ensprechend..
die Nase is wohl hin, d.h. gebrochen, desweiteren hat noch schmerzen unterhalb des brustkorbs.., was genau ist werden wohl weiter untersuchungen zu tage bringen...
er bleibt auch erstmal min bis morgen zur beobachtung im Krankenhaus


----------



## maverick65 (1. November 2009)

Wenn du mit ihm telefoniertst oder ihn besuchst, bestell doch bitte von Petra und mir alles Gute und gute Besserung.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. November 2009)

Von mir auch  ganz viele Grüße und gute Besserung!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2009)

nimmt dieses jahr irgendwie kein ende mit den schlechten nachrichten 

von mir auch genesungswünsche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (1. November 2009)

Gude,
und wieder einer mehr auf der Rot Kreuz Liste. Leider.
Von mir natürlich auch gute Besserung, wenn auch unbekannter weise.
@ Renè: Du musst schon mehr auf die Personen aufpassen die man dir anvertraut. Nee jetzt mal im ernst was habt ihr denn angestellt?
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## maverick65 (1. November 2009)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> im ernst was habt ihr denn angestellt?
> Gruß:
> Meister Alex




Ich war´s nicht, ich bin doch garnicht Schuld ! Ich bin doch nur hinterhergefahren und sicher nicht zu dicht, war doch mit´s HT. 

Ich glaube das Video von heute verkneife ich mir mal (der Sturz ist eh nicht drauf, war zu weit hinten). An eine Unfallstelle zu kommen macht nicht wirklich Spaß.


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Ich war´s nicht, ich bin doch garnicht Schuld ! Ich bin doch nur hinterhergefahren und sicher nicht zu dicht, war doch mit´s HT.
> 
> Ich glaube das Video von heute verkneife ich mir mal (der Sturz ist eh nicht drauf, war zu weit hinten). An eine Unfallstelle zu kommen macht nicht wirklich Spaß.



definitiv nicht....
schon zweimal nicht wenns dein bester kumpel is...


----------



## Meister Alex (1. November 2009)

war doch auch gar kein Vorwurf!
Nee Stutzvideos will glaube ich auch keiner sehen.
War heute mal wieder seit langer Zeit beim Andi im Wald. Hat auch was gehabt....
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## wartool (1. November 2009)

Hey Iggi

bestell Crazy bitte auch "ne Gute Besserung" von mir.. so ne Kacke! Ich halte die Daumen, dass nichts weiter zur Liste der Verletzungen dazukommt!!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. November 2009)

Schön das es euch gefallen hat.
Da muss Unsuwe sich das nächste mal ganz schön anstrengen.

Auch von mir gute Besserung an Crazy.
Was hat er denn angestellt?
//Rocky


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2009)

@ iggy

bestell dem Sepp mal mein besten Wünschen  und Gute Besserung


----------



## schu2000 (1. November 2009)

Ohweh, gute Besserung! Wird Zeit dass 2009 zu Ende geht, sch*** Jahr...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. November 2009)

Schön, daß wohl nichts schlimmer kaputt, auch wenn das aufgrund der Ereignisse von heute mittag untertrieben scheint, aber ich hatte bei der Diagnose Rippe schlimmeres befürchtet. Aber Knochen heilen wieder und er ist ja noch jung. Organe sind da nachtragender. Bitte weiterhin gute Besserung von mir ausrichten!


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2009)

@kresi, oder der der ihn sieht.....gute besserung hier aus dem off. ich hoff alles wächst wieder so zusammen, wie sich das gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (2. November 2009)

bisher wurde ich noch nocht über den tathergang informiert.

ich wünsche einen ausführlichen bericht mit bild- und tonmaterial.
dem verunfallten übermittelt bitte meine besten genesungswünsche.


----------



## ratte (2. November 2009)

Auch mal von mir persönlich: Gute Besserung. 
Zur nächsten Saison sitzt Du bestimmt wieder auf dem Rad, wenn es überhaupt so lange dauert. *daumendrück*
Iggi, gib mal bitte Laut, wenn genaueres raus ist.


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. November 2009)

moin
melde mich zurück ausm Krankenhaus...
also, die nase is immernoch gebrochen 
un der Verdacht das er evtl einen Nierenriss hat, hat sich zum glück nicht bestätigt 
langsam ist er wieder munter  Hunger hat er auch! also alles bestens  ich denke das er spät am freitag zuhause ist, wenns überhaupt solange dauert 

P.S. und er hat sich über die ganzen Genesungswünsche sehr gefreut! weiterhin haben wir schon die nächsten Touren geplant


----------



## Zilli (2. November 2009)

Na, das sind ja den Umständen entsprechend gute News.

"Senge vergeht, Ar*** besteht" ist die Hauptsache. Gute Besserung weiterhin.


----------



## Zilli (2. November 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> @kresi, oder der der ihn sieht.....gute besserung hier aus dem off. ich hoff alles wächst wieder so zusammen, wie sich das gehört.


Er .... er ... .. ist es tatsächlich ... ..


.... bis Du nach Offenbach gezogen ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. November 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Er .... er ... .. ist es tatsächlich ... ..
> 
> 
> .... bis Du nach Offenbach gezogen ?



Obacht sonst ........


----------



## Meister Alex (3. November 2009)

aha,
da kann sich jemand schon mal an die Tastatur rankämpfen.
Wie ist denn der Heilungsprozess?
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Maggo (3. November 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Er .... er ... .. ist es tatsächlich ... ..
> 
> 
> .... bis Du nach Offenbach gezogen ?



gott bewahre...............und ja, ich les hier mit, ganz werdet ihr mich nicht los. 
wann geht's denn mit den flughafenrunden los?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2009)

letze woche gings los....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. November 2009)

Besten Dank für die Genesungswünsche !
Liege wieder auf der heimischen Couch  wenn auch ein bisschen wehleidig. Glücklicherweise bleibt die Niere drin, der Nierenteil der verletzt wurde, ist nicht so tragisch und heilt selbst 

Die Nase wird vielleicht gerichtet, steht aber noch nicht fest. Sonst (bis aufTeile des Bikes) ist alles noch heile, Glück im Unglück!


----------



## Hopi (3. November 2009)

Also für die Nase hätte ich einen top Arzt  Uwe kennt ihn auch


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2009)

ja der ist empfehlenswert!


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. November 2009)

haben eure nasen den selben designer? sehr auffälliger shape.


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. November 2009)

na, alles geschmackssache...


----------



## Zilli (3. November 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> na, alles geschmackssache...


... die glauben einen guten Arzt zu haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (3. November 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> letze woche gings los....


... und morgen wieder. Um 18:00 ab Eddersheim; mit Nils und *Tusch* vllt. Maggo. Bei Dir klapps ja leider ned ; dann vllt. nächste Woche.


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. November 2009)

und alles Gute für unseren Tom.

//Rocky


----------



## schu2000 (4. November 2009)

Oh da schließ ich mich doch auf der Stelle an, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## Kulminator (4. November 2009)

ich auch ...  

Alles Gute ....


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2009)

ich auch-............smiley kriegste keinen, ich weiß, dass du das nicht magst. vielleicht finde ich ja irgendwo ein ascii bärchen........

kuss 
maggo


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. November 2009)

3998


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. November 2009)

3999


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. November 2009)

4000


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2009)

auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 4000



plauscher.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (4. November 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch , Tom


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2009)

Ich wünsche auch alles Gute !


----------



## pecht (4. November 2009)

hey tom von mir auch alles gute und bleib weiterhin so extrem... respekt


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. November 2009)

sorry wegen der, erwerbstätigkeitbedingten, späten rückmeldung...

ich danke euch.  
vor allen für die gute zeit, die wir miteinander verbracht haben.


----------



## MissQuax (4. November 2009)

Hallo Tom,

auch von mir noch alles Liebe  und Gute zu deinem "Burzeltach"! 

MissQuax


----------



## ratte (4. November 2009)

Wie, Du arbeitest auch mal zwischen den Radtouren und Trips nach WiBe? 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## xtccc (4. November 2009)

leute...mal ne frage...welche lampen habt ihr fürs "in der nacht fahren" ? hab gestern festgestellt, dass ich mit meinen 2 lampen net sonderlich helle unterwegs bin


----------



## maverick65 (4. November 2009)

@ Tom: alles Gute auch von mir (so komplett ohne die lustigen Kringel ;-) )

@xtcc: frag mal den Luxx, der hat bezahlbar und gutes Licht, ich sage nur Tesla-Klon..

Gruß Mav


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2009)

Lipine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (4. November 2009)

tatsächlich zufriedenstellendes, funktionierendes licht heisst lupine mit familiennamen. ich fand es auch zunächst teuer, dann irgendwie erschwinglich und schliesslich hab ichs halt gekauft.
bin sehr! zufriedenen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. November 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> leute...mal ne frage...welche lampen habt ihr fürs "in der nacht fahren" ? hab gestern festgestellt, dass ich mit meinen 2 lampen net sonderlich helle unterwegs bin



Hi,

wir haben diese http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
Für das Geld kannst du da nix falsch machen.

//Rocky


----------



## Zilli (4. November 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ... dann irgendwie erschwinglich und schliesslich hab ichs halt gekauft....


Karriere gemacht, hääh !

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Jahrestag, wie so oft als einer der Letzten ;-)

Hast Du Dir diesmal ein Fahrrad schenken lassen ?



dschugaschwili schrieb:


> .... vor allen für die gute zeit, die wir miteinander verbracht haben.


jepp !


----------



## Maggo (5. November 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... und morgen wieder. Um 18:00 ab Eddersheim; mit Nils und *Tusch* vllt. Maggo. Bei Dir klapps ja leider ned ; dann vllt. nächste Woche.



das war ne schöne sauerei. hat aber dennoch spaß gemacht......


----------



## xtccc (5. November 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir haben diese http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
> Für das Geld kannst du da nix falsch machen.
> ...



hmmm...für das geld kann man's nehmen...will noch wer eine..so zwecks sammelbestellung...

torsten


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2009)

Bestell nicht zuviel sonst kanns kompliziert werden,
der versandt ist eh kostenfrei


eine find ich aber eigentlich zu wenig,
ich benutz die am lenker und hab zusätzlich noch eine fürn helm, damit ists auf jeden fall genug licht.


hab grad gesehen das es die jetzt auch als headset gibt. da würd ich eine fürn kopf und eine fürn lenker bestellen. bisher einziger nachteil der lampen, battpack gibts nicht fertig als ersatz. wir müssen mal eins sezieren, wahrscheinlich sind eh nur einfach 4 x 18650 lithium drin, und die gibts ja auch bei dx für kleines geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. November 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bestell nicht zuviel sonst kanns kompliziert werden.............



weshalb? zoll? unfähigkeit?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2009)

zoll

außerdem ist davon auzugehen das es ein plagiat ist, 
da sagt der zoll bei einzelstücken nix,
wenns aber mehr sind kanns probleme geben


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2009)

hab die punkte gesehen die der zilli sich für gestern eingetragen hat,
ihr habt es euch ja richtig gegeben


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2009)

jemand Lust auf eine Schneetour


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2009)

sag mal, überall liegt da schnee, dorf, mitelstation, tschuggen aber aufm weißhorn liegt keiner


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> weshalb? zoll? unfähigkeit?



Da hast du keinen Einfluss drauf, das geht durch denn Zoll am Flughafen durch oder nicht.
Bei mir sind schon 2 Packete durchgegabgen und das Letzte muss ich jetzt auf dem Zollamt abholen. (Glücksache)

// rocky


----------



## Maggo (5. November 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab die punkte gesehen die der zilli sich für gestern eingetragen hat,
> ihr habt es euch ja richtig gegeben



och, mit schutzblech wars erträglich. frag mal den nils, ich glaub der fands am ende ziiiiiiiiemlich nass.


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. November 2009)

@maggo, zilli usw... wann fahrt ihr denn wieder ab Eddersheim?
würde mal mitkommen, arbeite ja in weilbach und hab eig immer um 16 urh feierabend


----------



## Maggo (5. November 2009)

hmm. gute frage, bei mir wirds nächste woche schon wieder nichts. ich hab aber fest vor jetzt wieder regelmäßiger zu fahren. 

wo arbeitest du denn in weilbach?


----------



## Maggo (5. November 2009)

achso: iggy kommt dann einfach auf die einladungssliste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. November 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso: iggy kommt dann einfach auf die einladungssliste.



ich auch...........?


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> hmm. gute frage, bei mir wirds nächste woche schon wieder nichts. ich hab aber fest vor jetzt wieder regelmäßiger zu fahren.
> 
> wo arbeitest du denn in weilbach?



2 mal im Jahr ist auch regelmäßig.


----------



## Zilli (5. November 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab die punkte gesehen die der zilli sich für gestern eingetragen hat,
> ihr habt es euch ja richtig gegeben


jepp, wie in alten Zeiten. Die letzten 1½ Stunden war's ziehmlich lästig von oben und das Gebiet von Kelsterbach bis fast zur Ticona is wie ne Mondlandschaft (zumindest im Dunkeln); keine Bäume mehr, ned mehr schön zum Rald'n.



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 2 mal im Jahr ist auch regelmäßig.






Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ich auch...........?


*JA*, klar, kannst ruhig lauter anfragen (noch einer ".....den gibts ja tatsächlich auch noch").


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. November 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> hmm. gute frage, bei mir wirds nächste woche schon wieder nichts. ich hab aber fest vor jetzt wieder regelmäßiger zu fahren.
> 
> wo arbeitest du denn in weilbach?



bei den großen Baggern,Walzen, und Planierraupen im Weilbacher Gewerbegebiet 

aber so regelmäßig mal ne feierabendrunde ab Eddersheim, Kriftel, Hofheim oder so würde schon passen


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2009)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ich auch...........?



schau an...guten abend der herr hirsch ...ich denk ich würd mich freuen dich mal wieder zu sehen 




rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 2 mal im Jahr ist auch regelmäßig.



du alte zicke




--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bei den großen Baggern,Walzen, und Planierraupen im Weilbacher Gewerbegebiet
> 
> aber so regelmäßig mal ne feierabendrunde ab Eddersheim, Kriftel, Hofheim oder so würde schon passen



he es gibt auch richtige städte


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. November 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schau an...guten abend der herr hirsch ...ich denk ich würd mich freuen dich mal wieder zu sehen
> 
> Dann lass uns doch mal........


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2009)

nächste woche sollte ich wieder dabei sein..


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. November 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du alte zicke



Das "alte" nimmst du zurück!


----------



## Maggo (6. November 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das "alte" nimmst du zurück!



du offenbacher zicke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (6. November 2009)

selbern Zicke!

Ich hab doch gar nix gemacht!


----------



## Lucafabian (6. November 2009)

na gut...nehm ich zurück 


kriegst auch ein küßchen zu versöhnung


----------



## maverick65 (6. November 2009)

.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. November 2009)

Hi Mav,
sind die letzten Minuten vom Video schwarz? Oder funzt mein IPhone nicht richtig? Ansonsten sehr cooles Video (Daumen hoch)


----------



## maverick65 (6. November 2009)

falsches Video hochgeladen (was noch nicht fertig war) ich "arbeite drann", lade gerade das "richtige" hoch. 

Sorry.

Ich habe den vorherigen Beitrag gelöscht/mit einem Punkt gepostet.


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. November 2009)

wo bleibt das video?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (6. November 2009)

Nun nochmal! 


Leider habe ich den Text vorher nicht gespeichert...




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3LWLmPBISM"]YouTube- Beerfelden am Vortag zum 3. Rennen[/ame]

Gruß Mav


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. November 2009)

sauber!


----------



## maverick65 (6. November 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> sauber!




Auf/für einen Trail kannst du aber nicht Foto-und Video-Quatsch mit dir hochschleppen. Manchmal will ich auch den Spaß beim Biken runter.. 
Was soll ich nun machen: eher Bild oder Video, beides " richtig" verdammt zeitaufwendig. 
Für richtig gute Bilder bräuchte ich eine andere (schwere) Knipse. 
Für gute Videos bräuchte ich eine andere V-Cam und noch eine externe Kamera (gibt es nächste Woche im Aldi).
Ich will aber auch mal einfach radeln. 
Ach menno. 

Beim Bild-bearbeiten haben ich Spaß, beim Video-bearbeiten/schneiden auch.


Und nun?

ähm: ich will auch mein HT zum Fully umbauen, alles muß bezahlbar bleiben! 


...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. November 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Auf/für einen Trail kannst du aber nicht Foto-und Video-Quatsch mit dir hochschleppen. Manchmal will ich auch den Spaß beim Biken runter..
> Was soll ich nun machen: eher Bild oder Video, beides " richtig" verdammt zeitaufwendig.
> Für richtig gute Bilder bräuchte ich eine andere (schwere) Knipse.
> Für gute Videos bräuchte ich eine andere V-Cam und noch eine externe Kamera (gibt es nächste Woche im Aldi).
> ...




Tja den Spagat hinzubekommen wird sehr schwierig werden....nächstes Jahr radln wir dann einfach ein paar Mal zusammen und können uns dann mit dem ganzen Video und Foto machen abwechseln 

Gruß,
HR


----------



## maverick65 (6. November 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> nächstes Jahr radln wir dann einfach ein paar Mal zusammen und können uns dann mit dem ganzen Video und Foto machen abwechseln
> Gruß,
> HR



Bis zum nächsten Jahr werde ich sicher nicht warten: packe ein, was in den Rucksack passt..

Schau mer ma...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. November 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Bis zum nächsten Jahr werde ich sicher nicht warten: packe ein, was in den Rucksack passt..
> 
> Schau mer ma...



Alles klar...bin dabei wenn ich wieder fit bin. Liege nämlich ein wenig flach. Irgend so ein sch... Virusinfekt

Ein schöne Herbsttour würde sich anbieten, wenn es aufgehört hat zu regnen.


----------



## maverick65 (6. November 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ein schöne Herbsttour würde sich anbieten, wenn es aufgehört hat zu regnen.



Herbst hatte ich, glaube ich, schon mal. 

Geil!  :

"Damals" noch mit alter Analog-Cam und Unwissenheit von wegen Schnitt, trotzdem eine Klasse (selbst wenn es nur meine Klasse ist) für sich, weil dabei gewesen...

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2628593/Blaetter_aufwirbeln_1_3

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2628736/Blaetter_aufwirbeln_2_3

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2628819/Blaetter_aufwirbeln_3_3

Und für alle die mich und meine Hobbys noch nicht kennen: 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2504737/Bier_holen

Gruß Mav


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. November 2009)

jemand am sonntag im taunus unterwegs ?


----------



## maverick65 (6. November 2009)

ähm, oooch, ooohhhhhhhhhhh, hhmmmmm.....

ich verspreche mal nix.

frage: würdest du dich mit einem "anderen" bei-idstein=camberg-freerider kurz schließen können? ich arrangiere des mal. 

moment´n...


----------



## pecht (6. November 2009)

ähh evtl. wenn der samstag abend nicht zu weit in den sonntag morgen reinfällt 

wann wollt ihr wohin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (6. November 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Alles klar...bin dabei wenn ich wieder fit bin. Liege nämlich ein wenig flach. Irgend so ein sch... Virusinfekt



biste du schweinegrippeinfiziert ?


----------



## schu2000 (6. November 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Alles klar...bin dabei wenn ich wieder fit bin. Liege nämlich ein wenig flach. Irgend so ein sch... Virusinfekt



Schweinegrippe??  *duckundweg*

@Mav: schönes Video!!


edit: mist zu spät


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. November 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> biste du schweinegrippeinfiziert ?



Ich glaube ich hab Rinderwahn


----------



## xtccc (6. November 2009)

kriegt man das als versenderbikerider ?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. November 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> kriegt man das als versenderbikerider ?



Genau...Rinderwahn braucht man auch bei den Sachen die wir dieses Jahr gemacht haben! ;-)


----------



## maverick65 (6. November 2009)

Jungs/Mädels bitte verwendet "meine" Bilder nicht unbearbeitet auf eurer Homepage. Wenn jemand ein Bild toll findet und es auf seine Seite stellen will ist es ok, aber doch bitte nicht im Orginal/unbearbeitet. Selbst ich kann da noch bissi mehr draus machen. 
Bilder im Orginal und voller Auflösung werde ich wohl nicht noch einmal weitergeben. 

Beispiel: 

Orginal (verkleinert hochgeladen): 









Bearbeitet (verkleinert hochgeladen): 






Und das nur mit PSE und ohne den Ebenen-Qautsch....

Wenn ihr was gutes wollt, brauche ich die Bildnummer und Zeit.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. November 2009)

ich seh kein unterschied 

muß ich wohl morgen nochmal schauen!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. November 2009)

Ich glaube ich hab noch nix von dir verwendet. Bin gerad dabei deine CD zu sichten, wenn ich was hab dann sag ich dir Bescheid.


----------



## maverick65 (6. November 2009)

@hotrod: du warst auch nicht gemeint, derjenige weiß schon was ich meine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (7. November 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich seh kein unterschied
> 
> muß ich wohl morgen nochmal schauen!



geh ins Bett!


----------



## Zilli (7. November 2009)

ich seh auch keinen Unterscheid; vorallem nicht in meinem jetzigen Zustand 
ä gud's Nächtle.... boa wo is die horzontale ...


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich seh kein unterschied
> 
> muß ich wohl morgen nochmal schauen!





Zilli schrieb:


> ich seh auch keinen Unterscheid; vorallem nicht in meinem jetzigen Zustand
> ä gud's Nächtle.... boa wo is die horzontale ...



banausen.


----------



## Zilli (7. November 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> banausen.


jepp, .... aber nun geht's wieder. Gekürzter Ausschnitt/Flatterband oben ist weg - Biker ist jetzt besser belichtet - Baumrinde ist schärfer.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. November 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> jepp, .... aber nun geht's wieder. Gekürzter Ausschnitt/Flatterband oben ist weg - Biker ist jetzt besser belichtet - Baumrinde ist schärfer.



tatsächlich, jetzt seh ichs auch


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. November 2009)

Neues aus der Nachbarschaft:



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nachdem mir heute der Auftrag des Zeremonienmeisters zuteil wurde, habe ich die mir übertragene Aufgabe soeben erledigt.
> 
> Ein Tisch für ca. 20 Personen ist für den Samstag, 19. Dezember 2009 um 19.30 Uhr in der Gaststätte des Mount Book für die Bande reserviert.
> 
> Die Bande der üblichen Verdächtigen freut sich auf ein zahlreiches Erscheinen. Die Veranstaltungsparameter sind hinlänglich bekannt, mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (11. November 2009)

Was für Prozophon Besitzer


----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2009)

das mach ih schon lange so


----------



## Lucafabian (11. November 2009)

weihnachtsfeier auf dem mount book bin ich dabei


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. November 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> weihnachtsfeier auf dem mount book bin ich dabei



Du oder Ihr?


----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2009)

Wa ist denn der Mount Book


----------



## Lucafabian (11. November 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du oder Ihr?



wir wird angestrebt



mzaskar schrieb:


> Wa ist denn der Mount Book



buchberg ...da gibts leckeres essen!


----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2009)

ok, das ist im OD Wald oder Im Spess...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. November 2009)

spessart....wasn mit arosa und dir?


----------



## mzaskar (11. November 2009)

http://www.davos.ch/winter/bergbahnen/jakobshorn.html

für Freitag


----------



## Lucafabian (11. November 2009)

sagg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (13. November 2009)

am we jemand bock auf taunus ? hochschieben - runterfahren ?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2009)

hochschieben????



was sagt denn das wetter?...lust hätte ich schon


----------



## pecht (13. November 2009)

lust schon kann aber wenn dann nur am sonntag


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2009)

sonntag würde mir auch besser passen, es soll zumindest trocken sein


----------



## maverick65 (13. November 2009)

Ich würde ja gerne mitfahren, aber ich komme aus der Nachtschicht und pennen muß ich ja auch mal...


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2009)

ich wäre auch dabei... sollte nur möglichst früh losgehn... so um z.B. 10 an der 5-Wege Kreuzung
muss das aber nochmal genau abklären


----------



## xtccc (14. November 2009)

was & wo ist diese besagte kreuzung ?


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2009)

wenn du von der hohemark in richtung fuxi die wab hochkommst geht's irgendwann links zum alten hoch und schräg nach hinten den harderweg runter. das ist die 5wege kreuzung.


----------



## Zilli (14. November 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> was & wo ist diese besagte kreuzung ?


Hi,
Neuer Versuch:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=50.215955,+8.467841&daddr=50.217667,8.485731&geocode=FRM8_gIdgTWBAA%3B&hl=de&mra=dme&mrcr=0&mrsp=1&sz=18&dirflg=w&sll=50.217691,8.486981&sspn=0.002636,0.00478&ie=UTF8&ll=50.21708,8.483843&spn=0.002636,0.00478&t=h&z=16
A= Fuchstanz (Lokalitäten sollte bekannt sein)
B= 5-Wege-Kreuzung (von da geht's u.a. zum Alden hoch).

Ich bin nicht dabei, da ich die Speci-Gabel zum Service gegeben hab. Vllt. mach ich mit dem Cube morgen ne Tour um den Flughafen (je nach Wetterlage).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (14. November 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> .... Vllt. mach ich mit dem Cube morgen ne Tour um den Flughafen (je nach Wetterlage).


Hi Maggo, morsche Zaid ?


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hi Maggo, morsche Zaid ?



ja, ich muss aber schon um 11:00 in okriftel sein. wenigstens geduscht.....falls das nicht klappen sollte, ich hab nächste woche urlaub und würde mich freuen euch zu sehen.


----------



## Zilli (14. November 2009)

Uppps... da ich heute zum Geburtstag eingeladen bin, komm ich morgen bestimmt nicht soooo früh raus, wie es für 1100 in Okriftel erforderlich wäre ... na dann vllt. in Deinem Urlaub, mit früher Feierabend machen + so ... schaun mer mal.


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2009)

wer wäre denn morgen im taunus?


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. November 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Uppps... da ich heute zum Geburtstag eingeladen bin, komm ich morgen bestimmt nicht soooo früh raus, wie es für 1100 in Okriftel erforderlich wäre ... na dann vllt. in Deinem Urlaub, mit _früher Feierabend_ machen + so ... schaun mer mal.



Du und "früher Feierabend" das gibt es doch gar nicht.

//Rocky


----------



## maverick65 (14. November 2009)

An alle die morgen fahren: Jungs lasst die Knochen heile. 

Für alle die vor der Glotze ihren Spaß haben hier mal ein Ausschnitt vom fast fertigen FL-Video: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHnk7Gxh7HI"]YouTube- Finale Ligure 2008 kleiner Sturz[/ame]


Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (15. November 2009)

wie wars im taunus ? 10:00 war mir eindeutig zu früh ;-)


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2009)

xtccc: hab auch gepasst..warst du denn trotzdem?


----------



## xtccc (15. November 2009)

war im stadtwald zu bad vilbel...den dortigen "dirtspot" mal angucken !


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2009)

ich beim handball vom kleinen  


wie sind se denn die vilbeler dirts?


----------



## Zilli (15. November 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du und "früher Feierabend" das gibt es doch gar nicht.
> 
> //Rocky


1600-1630 wär doch schon ziemlich früh ...


----------



## xtccc (15. November 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich beim handball vom kleinen
> 
> 
> wie sind se denn die vilbeler dirts?



seeehr klein...und sehr kurz 

dirts is eher die falsche bezeichnung...3 kleine dreckhügel zum drüberspringen...aber besser als nix


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2009)

wasn am mittwoch?

tour de aéroport


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. November 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> wie wars im taunus ? 10:00 war mir eindeutig zu früh ;-)



war um 12 oben..
abfahrt war feucht fröhlich


----------



## Zilli (15. November 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wasn am mittwoch?
> 
> tour de aéroport


Peut-être, 1700 à 1800 a la Schleuse in Ädders'aim


----------



## Zilli (16. November 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> war um 12 oben..
> abfahrt war feucht fröhlich


ich war heut um 1700 unten (Mönchbruch) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. November 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Peut-être, 1700 à 1800 a la Schleuse in Ädders'aim


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. November 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Peut-être, 1700 à 1800 a la Schleuse in Ädders'aim


----------



## Zilli (16. November 2009)

Guude, 
machen wir mal Nägel mit Köpfen:
Mittwoch 18:00 an der Schleuse Nordseite, einige steigen an der Südseite/B43 zu. Von da an gibt's ne ca. 42-45 km Rundtour um den Flughafen. Bis jetzt wären wir fünfe.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. November 2009)

bin morgen raus...darf nach zürich, die chance rechtzeitig zurück zu kommen ist eher gering


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. November 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude,
> machen wir mal Nägel mit Köpfen:
> Mittwoch 18:00 an der Schleuse Nordseite, einige steigen an der Südseite/B43 zu. Von da an gibt's ne ca. 42-45 km Rundtour um den Flughafen. Bis jetzt wären wir fünfe.



bin raus.. erkältung im anmarsch, mal schaun ob sichs stoppen lässt sodass ich am WE fahren kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2009)

... da waren es nur noch 3 

Gute Besserung Iggi


----------



## Zilli (17. November 2009)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... da waren es nur noch 3 ...


neeee, neeee , 4re. Einen hammer noch in Petto: evtl. kommt Nils (entscheidet sich aber erst kurzfristig). Ansonsten Maggo, Angsthase62 und derwodaso sich hoffentlich unhektisch an der Schleuse einfindet.

Frohes Schaffen 

/ gute Besserung 

 an die Betroffenen .


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bin morgen raus...darf nach zürich, die chance rechtzeitig zurück zu kommen ist eher gering



Ha und ich dacht noch mer könnt ja mal e weinche


----------



## Maggo (18. November 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> neeee, neeee , 4re. Einen hammer noch in Petto: evtl. kommt Nils (entscheidet sich aber erst kurzfristig). Ansonsten Maggo, Angsthase62 und derwodaso sich hoffentlich unhektisch an der Schleuse einfindet.
> 
> Frohes Schaffen
> 
> ...


ich für meinen teil hab die letzten tage liegend mit magen darm verstimmung verbracht, es geht zwar schon besser und bis nachher iss ja noch zeit, die koppschmerzen sind auch schon fast ganz weg. evtl. müssen wir halt bisschen langsamer faahhn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ha und ich dacht noch mer könnt ja mal e weinche



ja das wär nicht schlecht gewesen...muß aber morgen wieder zurück sein, also kein weinche


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2009)

Was macht die Familie ?? alles in Butter mit Frau, Kind, Katz und hund


----------



## Maggo (18. November 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil hab die letzten tage liegend mit magen darm verstimmung verbracht, es geht zwar schon besser und bis nachher iss ja noch zeit, die koppschmerzen sind auch schon fast ganz weg. evtl. müssen wir halt bisschen langsamer faahhn.



ok, sorry leute ich bin draussen. ich kann nicht tief genug einatmen, ich bin grad mal 20m mit der kleinen gerannt und musste fast kotzen......
gibt's alternativtermine die woche?


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2009)

Zum kotzen ????


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. November 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> ok, sorry leute ich bin draussen. ich kann nicht tief genug einatmen, ich bin grad mal 20m mit der kleinen gerannt und musste fast kotzen......
> gibt's alternativtermine die woche?



Morgen vormittag mit mir


----------



## maverick65 (18. November 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> evtl. müssen wir halt bisschen langsamer faahhn.




Ich verspreche euch: ihr werdet langsam fahren. Zumindest in eine Richtung, es windet nicht schlecht. 

Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was macht die Familie ?? alles in Butter mit Frau, Kind, Katz und hund



alles in die butter...bei dem mann/papa/herrchen ist das auch kein wunder


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2009)

Ich frage mal Frauchen


----------



## Maggo (18. November 2009)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Morgen vormittag mit mir



wass mit sonntag nachmittag?


----------



## Angsthase 62 (18. November 2009)

@ Zilli

war ne schoene Tour heute! Das schreit nach Wiederholung.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Zilli (18. November 2009)

... da waren's nur noch 2: 
Gemütliche (16,4er Schnitt) Naturkunde, 3 Rehe, 1 Maus und 5-6 Hasen und  wettertechnisch schon suppi.
Schade das es bei Euch nicht geklappt hat. Nächste mal vllt. Sonntag nachmittags (noch intern  zu klären)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. November 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... da waren's nur noch 2:
> Gemütliche (16,4er Schnitt) Naturkunde, 3 Rehe, 1 Maus und 5-6 Hasen und  wettertechnisch schon suppi.
> Schade das es bei Euch nicht geklappt hat. Nächste mal vllt. Sonntag nachmittags (noch intern  zu klären)



Gemütlich....flach....ein bisschen....darf ich dann vielleicht auch schon wieder


----------



## Angsthase 62 (19. November 2009)

@ Zilli

danke für die Daten.

Angsthase62


----------



## Zilli (21. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
so ab 1330-1400 will ich morgen fahren. Ich weiss nur noch nicht, ob Flughafenrunde oder heimatliche Hügel (Staufen/Judenkopf) und dann noch welches Bike ich nehmen soll  Nach dem Gabel-Service für schlappe 150 Doppelmark fühlt sich die Speci-Gabel recht sahnig an (wahrscheinlich nun 2009er Innenleben drin) und das würd ich gern testen, doch das SESL ist noch so schön sauber und das Cube is schon saudreckig ....  



Vorschläge ?


----------



## maverick65 (22. November 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Vorschläge ?




Kleine Runde von der Applauskurve? Mein HT ist eh dreckisch und will vor dem Umbau nochmal raus...


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2009)

freireiten im taunus würde schon gehn... kommt nur drauf an wann.....
ich könnt wenn wahrscheinlich erst ab 3.. und das ist wohl zu spät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (22. November 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Kleine Runde von der Applauskurve? Mein HT ist eh dreckisch und will vor dem Umbau nochmal raus...


Guude, 
ich möchte gern von zu Hause aus losfahren und erst dort hin zu fahren passt mir nicht so, sorry (ich habe mich Freitag kurzfristig impfen lassen und da ist mir ne "gemütliche" Tour, im Sinne von niedriger, gleichmäßiger Belastung, lieber).

Deshalb habe ich mich entschlossen, ab 13:30 Schleuse Eddersheim eine Runde über ca. 52 km zu fahren (mit höchstmöglichen Trailanteil der Gegend und Umfahrung Bornbruchsee, Schnapfen-/Oberwaldsee, Langener Waldsee und Gehspitzweiher). Wer möchte ....


----------



## Maggo (22. November 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude,
> ich möchte gern von zu Hause aus losfahren und erst dort hin zu fahren passt mir nicht so, sorry (ich habe mich Freitag kurzfristig impfen lassen und da ist mir ne "gemütliche" Tour, im Sinne von niedriger, gleichmäßiger Belastung, lieber).
> 
> Deshalb habe ich mich entschlossen, ab 13:30 Schleuse Eddersheim eine Runde über ca. 52 km zu fahren (mit höchstmöglichen Trailanteil der Gegend und Umfahrung Bornbruchsee, Schnapfen-/Oberwaldsee, Langener Waldsee und Gehspitzweiher). Wer möchte ....



geil wars. für ne flughafenrunde erstaunlich trailig, man müsste nur hinten noch was unterlegen, dann wärs top. 
egal, super wetter und am ende sogar 15punkte. um mit carstens worten zu schreiben *hosenträgerschnalz*


----------



## Angsthase 62 (22. November 2009)

War echt eine sehr nette Tour mit euch. Danke Maggo für en tollen Draht zum Wettergott und Zilli für den trailigen Weg.

LG Angsthase62


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2009)

jepp ... nächstemal werden noch ein paar Pferdewege, an die wir vorbei gefahren sind,  auf ihre Biketauglichkeit getestet ...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2009)

will auch mal wieder biken...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. November 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> will auch mal wieder biken...



was hält dich davon ab`?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2009)

zuviel...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2009)

Info: freitag kein treffen   erst im jan


wann wollen wir denn den weihnachtsmarkt besuchen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. November 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Info: freitag kein treffen   erst im jan
> 
> 
> wann wollen wir denn den weihnachtsmarkt besuchen?



Freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (24. November 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> zuviel...





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Info: freitag kein treffen   erst im jan
> ...


Bist Du als noch an den Rolläden von vor 2-3 Jahren dran 




Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... wann wollen wir denn den weihnachtsmarkt besuchen?


Ich kann nur an dem Tach nach Donnerstach


----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Bist Du als noch an den Rolläden von vor 2-3 Jahren dran
> 
> 
> Ich kann nur an dem Tach nach Donnerstach



das wär dann ja ein freitag....die woche vor weihnachten geht bei mit nicht. werd wahrscheinlich von 14 -18 in berlin sein..es bleibt also noch der 4. oder der 11.12


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. November 2009)

Hhmm, am 11. bin ich mit ein paar Freunden auf 'ner Hockeytour in Bayern. Bliebe also der 4.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2009)

dann also der 4.12. freireiter weihnachtsfeier auf dem weihnachtsmarkt,
anreise mit dem bike 

kulmi darf mit den öffentlichen kommen


----------



## Kulminator (25. November 2009)

schon wieder  

gibts vorher wieder nen Cityride?


----------



## Lucafabian (25. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> schon wieder
> 
> gibts vorher wieder nen Cityride?


sollten wir unbedingt machen....oder rund um den flughafen

der weihnachtsmarkt hat bis 21 uhr offen.....rund um den airport dauert ca 2 stunden, da wären wir mim cityride flexibler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (25. November 2009)

lassen wir das mit den Rädern. 

Der Weihnachtsmarkt öffnet schon um 10 Uhr - da haben wir ausreichend Zeit für  ...


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2009)

besser so, nachher gibt es wieder Verletzte


----------



## Kulminator (25. November 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> besser so, nachher gibt es wieder Verletzte


----------



## maverick65 (25. November 2009)

Da hier alle schon mit ihren Kissen und/oder Frauen kuscheln und SOOO gelangweilt sind... habe ich mal eine Frage, bzw. brauche noch eine Anregung von euch. Ich will ein Panoramabild von wegen passend zum Dezember machen. 
Meine Idee: ein Weihnachtsmarkt und irgend ein Biker irgendwie im Bild. Alles ohne Blitzdings. Wo soll der Biker hin, in die linke Seite oder anners rum? Mit welchem Rad, mit welchen Klamotten. Ein Streetbike wäre passend, aber ein wirklicher Kontrast sollte es sein. Wenn Kontrast dann wie optisch hervorheben (nix mit Licht, sollte nur durch die Anwesenheit hervorstechen). Kippe im Maul will ich nicht, Glühwein an der Schnute auch keine gute Idee, eine Treppe hochzu abzulichten (ohne Blitz) nicht möglich, trotzdem soll der Typ mit dem Rad auffallen ABER das Bild nicht dominieren. Ach menno...


----------



## Maggo (25. November 2009)

du hast ja auch ordentlich stress......


----------



## maverick65 (25. November 2009)

Ich habe keinen Stress, nur einen Gedanken der noch nicht zu Ende gedacht ist....

Gruß Mav


----------



## Lucafabian (26. November 2009)

bei so nem foto würd ich den brunnen vor der alten oper mit berücksichtigen


----------



## maverick65 (26. November 2009)

Schon mal keine schlechte Idee. Ich will aber nach Mainz auf den Weihnachtsmarkt fahren. Mal sehen was mir dort einfällt.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. November 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Schon mal keine schlechte Idee. Ich will aber nach Mainz auf den Weihnachtsmarkt fahren. Mal sehen was mir dort einfällt.



nach mainz.....bei dir ist ja nicht mehr richtig....gibt nur frankfurt...alles andere ist nicht akzeptable


----------



## Hopi (26. November 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Schon mal keine schlechte Idee. Ich will aber nach Mainz auf den Weihnachtsmarkt fahren. Mal sehen was mir dort einfällt.



Mit dem Bike? Wann? Wenn ich kann bin ich dabei 




The new Hopi die CC Sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (26. November 2009)

Ich will morgen Abend nach Mainz, so gegen 18 Uhr, außerdem hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen in einem Fotoladen ein stabiles Stativ gesehen. Nicht sooo teuer, aber kein Manfrotto.


----------



## Hopi (26. November 2009)

Morgen ist schlecht , wir fahren zu meinen Schwiegervater. Wie wäre es nächste Woche mit einem Night Ride nach Mainz, ausser Mi und DO, da habe ich Termine.


----------



## maverick65 (26. November 2009)

Mit dem Fahrrad geht nicht: Petra kann doch noch nicht fahren und das wird sich wohl noch ein paar Monate hinziehen. Außerdem "muß" ich morgenfahren, weil ich noch ein KVC-Vorschlaf für Fahrrad.de knipsen will. Und 540 Km im November reichen mir . 

Gruß Mav


----------



## maverick65 (27. November 2009)

Ich könnte :kotz:

Ich habe ohne Blitzdings geknipst und auch mit. 
ABER zwischendurch die Brennweite geändert und nun kann CS4 das nicht automatisch zusammen basteln (Photomerge). Ach menno, sch.. Anfängerfehler. 

Bescheidenes Ergebnis:






Gruß Mav


----------



## Maggo (28. November 2009)

ich würde versuchen, oder hätte versucht den turm, oder was auch immer da in der mitte steht etwas wegzurücken und dann komplett und gerade ins bild zu bringen. aber he, die weihnachtsmärkte haben doch gerade erst eröffnet, du hast noch locker vier wochen zeit.


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Ich will morgen Abend nach Mainz, so gegen 18 Uhr, außerdem hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen in einem Fotoladen ein stabiles Stativ gesehen. Nicht sooo teuer, aber kein Manfrotto.




Taugt Manfroto etwas?? Ich suche noch ein Stativ das nicht so schwer ist und sich noch gut im Rucksack transportieren lässt.... für die Nikon


----------



## Kulminator (28. November 2009)

maverick65 schrieb:


> Ich könnte :kotz:
> 
> Ich habe ohne Blitzdings geknipst und auch mit.
> ABER zwischendurch die Brennweite geändert und nun kann CS4 das nicht automatisch zusammen basteln (Photomerge). Ach menno, sch.. Anfängerfehler.
> ...



Kannst ja das Bild mit nem Rotwild aufwerten ...


----------



## Lucafabian (28. November 2009)

rotwild passt auch besser zum grünzeugs


----------



## visionthing (28. November 2009)

evtl. auch noch nen Warmfilter vor den Blitz und die Perspektive gerade aus Augenhöhe?

Ach ist in nächster Zeit mal ne "Fototour" geplant? Habe meine Ausrüstung erweitert und würde auch gern mal in gesellschaft raus in den Wald Fotografieren gehn, mal abgesehen davon das ich mich bisher immer im Taunus verfahren und die Trails nicht gefunden habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (28. November 2009)

Wat für´n Blitz? Bei dieser Serie hatte ich keinen Blitz verwendet, das Licht kommt von meiner HID-Lampe. Ich hätte noch die Automatik vom Weißabgleich rausnehmen sollen. Die Bilder mit Blitz sehen noch bescheidener aus, da fehlt mir das Gefühl von wegen Weihnachtsmarkt. 








Im Moment ist bei mir nüscht geplant, was haste denn an deiner Ausrüstung geändert?


----------



## visionthing (28. November 2009)

achso, sah sehr nach angeblitzt aus. Dachte du hättest einen Weißabgleich irgendwo zwischen der Beleuchtung des Weihnachtsmarktes und dem vermeintlichem kalten Blitzlicht auf dem Rad.
Ich Fotografiere  jetzt neuerdings mit mehreren Blitzen, da ich nun mit Funkauslösern unterwegs bin. 
Apropo Blitz: Ich habe mir erlaubt die Sequenz, die du von mir am Wallride beim BBNR gemacht hast, in PS mal zusammen zu basteln und habe mich gefragt was da für Blitze verwendet worden sind da du ja eine enorm kurze Blitzfolgezeit hast. Kann natürlich sein das ich mir den Blitz dort auch wieder eingebildet habe. 
Ich hänge das bearbeitete Bild mal an wenn es dich stört nehm ichs natürlich raus.


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. November 2009)

visionthing schrieb:


> evtl. auch noch nen Warmfilter vor den Blitz und die Perspektive gerade aus Augenhöhe?
> 
> Ach ist in nächster Zeit mal ne "Fototour" geplant? Habe meine Ausrüstung erweitert und würde auch gern mal in gesellschaft raus in den Wald Fotografieren gehn, mal abgesehen davon das ich mich bisher immer im Taunus verfahren und die Trails nicht gefunden habe.



ich kenne da einige, die sicherlich gerne für dich modeln würden.
die freireiter sind ein selbstverliebter haufen...
mich natürlich eingeschlossen.


----------



## Zilli (28. November 2009)

Guude,
eine a*****intensive Woche hat ein Ende  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich kenne da einige, die sicherlich gerne für dich modeln würden.....


... und unsere Preise sind auch recht moderat.... weit unter 20T$ Tagesgage.


Wenns Wetter zulässt, wollte ich Sonntag früh ab 0700-0800 von Kriftel gemütlichst zum Feldberg biken und trailerisch retour (nachmittags bis 1930 kann ich nicht). Wer Lust, Zeit, Muße und früh in die Heia geht kann mit. Dauer brutto ca. 4 -4½ Std. .

Ansonsten bis vllt. nächsten Mittwoch oder spätenstens Freitag.


----------



## maverick65 (28. November 2009)

visionthing schrieb:


> Apropo Blitz: Ich habe mir erlaubt die Sequenz, die du von mir am Wallride beim BBNR gemacht hast, in PS mal zusammen zu basteln und habe mich gefragt was da für Blitze verwendet worden sind da du ja eine enorm kurze Blitzfolgezeit hast. Kann natürlich sein das ich mir den Blitz dort auch wieder eingebildet habe.




Diesmal nicht eingebildet. Es sind "nur" 2. Meine Kamera macht maximal 10 in Folge bei 5 pro Sekunde. Der externe Blitz ist ein Metz 54MZ-3 und Adapter SCA 3083 (Fotozelle), allso alles per Hand einstellen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. November 2009)

hab auch mal geknipst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (29. November 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...
> hab auch mal geknipst ...


Das erste schaut interessant aus; erinnert ein bissi an Urlaubsfahrt morgens 4 bis 5 Uhr... ich glaub ich nehm mal meine Cam mit, wenns mal wieder um den Flughafen geht.

Bin dann mal Richtung Feldi und so ca. 1100 dort. Bis denne Ihr ....


----------



## Hot Rod1 (29. November 2009)

visionthing schrieb:


> Ach ist in nächster Zeit mal ne "Fototour" geplant? .



Geplant ist nichts, aber ich denke wir lassen uns gerne auf eine fototour ein . ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der xtccc auch mit von der partie wäre.

poste doch einfach mal wann du los willst und wir können uns dann ja abstimmen. unter der woche ist allerdings eher schlecht.

schönen gruß,
HR


----------



## visionthing (29. November 2009)

Ja das hört sich doch gut an.  Unter der Woche ist bei mir auch eher schlecht, aber nächstes Wochenende würde bei mir passen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (29. November 2009)

visionthing schrieb:


> Ja das hört sich doch gut an.  Unter der Woche ist bei mir auch eher schlecht, aber nächstes Wochenende würde bei mir passen.



Können ja mal schauen was das Wetter so macht und wer alles Zeit hat.

@all: ist der 4.12. jetzt eigentlich fix? (Weihnachtsmarkt + Niteride) um wieviel Uhr treffen wir uns und wo?
Schöne Grüße,
Marco


----------



## dschugaschwili (29. November 2009)

fragen über fragen... ich hab mich jedenfalls auf nächsten freitag eingestellt. gerne auch mit vorhergehenden rumgepose.
zeitlich bin ich flexibel.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (29. November 2009)

Das ist doch mal ein Wort...somit sind wir schonmal zwei


----------



## Zilli (29. November 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ein Wort...somit sind wir schonmal zwei


drei (zeitlich: sollte dann schon etwas dunkler sein oder    )


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2009)

4.12 ist fix.....nightride bzw. rumposen würd bei mir auch gehen


----------



## xtccc (30. November 2009)

bitte mal eine 2te derartige aktion einplanen...bin am 4ten radtechnisch verhindert


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. November 2009)

in wieweit bist du radtechnisch verhindert? 

sehr interessiert, d.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (30. November 2009)

bekomme besuch von 3 ostwärts wohnenden..mangels fahrrädern werden wir uns nur per pedes auf dem w-markt bewegen


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2009)

dann können wir uns doch zumindest auf dem w-markt sehen


----------



## xtccc (30. November 2009)

das ham wir auch vor... ;-)


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. November 2009)

wir hätten dich schmerzlich vermisst!
dann wird ja doch alles gut...


----------



## maverick65 (30. November 2009)

6


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

